# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Les tats-Unis interdisent les quipements de tlcommunications de Huawei et ZTE pour des raisons de scurit

## Stphane le calme

*Les tats-Unis demandent  leurs allis de boycotter les quipements de tlcommunications du chinois Huawei,*
*voquant des proccupations de scurit nationale * 

Les tats-Unis ont lanc ce que le Wall Street Journal qualifie de  campagne extraordinaire de sensibilisation  de ses allis afin de tenter de persuader les fournisseurs d'accs sans fil et Internet dans ces pays d'viter les quipements de tlcommunication provenant du chinois Huawei. Le quotidien sappuie sur des sources familires  cette situation.

Des responsables de ladministration du prsident Donald Trump auraient recherch et inform de nombreux partenaires et allis, allant des homologues gouvernementaux aux entreprises de communication de haute technologie,  la suite des proccupations de scurit nationale concernant les intentions et les capacits de cette entreprise chinoise de tlcommunications.

Fond par Ren Zhengfei, ancien officier de lArme de libration du peuple, Huawei est dsormais le deuxime fabricant mondial de smartphones, aprs le sud-coren Samsung.

Le quotidien a rapport que, jusqu' prsent, les tats-Unis ont inform l'Allemagne, l'Italie et le Japon.

Les autorits amricaines ont galement indiqu  la presse que l'administration envisageait d'offrir une aide financire aux pays qui franchissent le pas et bloquent Huawei.

Les tats-Unis ont impos des droits de douane sur des milliards de dollars d'importations chinoises, provoquant des reprsailles rapides de la part du gouvernement chinois.

Les tats-Unis ont galement resserr les rgles relatives aux investissements trangers visant les accords chinois et ses principaux allis commencent  prendre des mesures similaires.


*Guerre froide ou risques rels ?*

Dbut avril, la Commission fdrale des communications (FCC : Federal Communications Commission) s'est jointe au congrs,  l'administration Trump et  d'autres organismes gouvernementaux pour limiter le champ d'action du gant chinois Huawei et de ZTE, un autre fabricant chinois en Amrique.

Le prsident de la commission Ajit Pai, a propos une rgle renforant les restrictions imposes aux entreprises construisant des infrastructures Internet aux tats-Unis. Il a alors expliqu qu'elle s'appliquerait  tout fournisseur de services de tlcommunication ou sous-traitant dfini comme un risque de scurit. La rgle propose ne mentionne pas Huawei par son nom, mais il n'y avait aucun doute que Huawei en tait la cible.

L'agence avait galement indiqu qu'elle n'avait pas encore dtermin comment identifier les entreprises prsentant un risque pour les systmes de tlcommunication, notamment en tant qu'outils d'espionnage. Nanmoins, elle pouvait dcider de suivre l'exemple des agences de renseignement et du Congrs. Le congrs dans son autorisation de dpenses militaires, a interdit au Pentagone d'acheter du matriel de rseau auprs de Huawei ou de ZTE.


L'accs de Huawei est dj entrav sur le march amricain  cause des politiques et des rglements du gouvernement amricain remontant  plusieurs annes et motivs par des proccupations scuritaires. Aprs constat, Doug Brake, directeur de la politique des tlcommunications  la fondation pour les technologies de l'information et l'innovation, une organisation de recherche non partisane dclare :  c'est un pas de plus dans la confrontation plus large avec la Chine . La grande entreprise chinoise a ralis un chiffre d'affaires mondial de plus de 90 milliards de dollars l'anne dernire. Aux tats-Unis, ses ventes ont t de 200  300 millions de dollars, estiment les analystes. La plupart des ventes aux tats-Unis sont des smartphones, bien qu'elle vende de l'quipement de rseau aux petits oprateurs de tlcommunication ruraux. 

*Des soupons justifis ?*

Selon Danielle Cave de l'Australian Strategic Policy Institute (ASPI), quiconque doute de l'emprise du Parti communiste chinois sur des entreprises d'tat et de l'inaptitude essentielle de Huawei  participer  des projets d'infrastructure de communication doit se familiariser avec l'article 7 de la loi de 2017 sur le renseignement de la Chine (家 情报 法).

La loi stipule:

 Toutes les organisations et tous les citoyens doivent, conformment  la loi, soutenir, cooprer et collaborer au travail de renseignement national et garder le secret du travail de renseignement national dont ils ont connaissance[...]. L'tat protgera les individus et les organisations qui soutiennent, cooprent et collaborent dans le travail de renseignement national .

Selon Cave, mme si une entreprise chinoise avait  les meilleures intentions du monde , la loi nonce clairement son devoir chaque fois que l'occasion se prsente.

 Une entreprise peut avoir les meilleures intentions du monde - travailler dur, avoir une bonne rputation, faire des profits - mais cette loi compromet ces intentions en prcisant que les organisations chinoises sont censes soutenir, cooprer et collaborer au travail de renseignement national , a soutenu Cave.  Elles doivent galement garder le travail de renseignement quelles connaissent comme un secret .

La raction amricaine, enclenche avant ladoption du gouvernement actuel, reflte les craintes de nombreux analystes selon lesquelles les entreprises chinoises de mauvaise foi pourraient sintgrer au moment mme o le rseau 5G sans fil de nouvelle gnration est dploy dans le monde entier.

Source : WSJ

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ? Vous semble-t-elle justifie ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  52e classement des superordinateurs les plus puissants : les tats-Unis occupent les deux premires places et la Chine, la troisime
 ::fleche::  Apple Maps surpasse Google Maps dans 3,1 % des tats-Unis, en fournissant plus de prcisions sur les dtails
 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis interdisent les exportations US vers un fabricant chinois de DRAM en invoquant un risque pour la scurit nationale
 ::fleche::  USA : l'inventeur de JavaScript dclare que les tats-Unis ont besoin de leur propre RGPD dans un courrier envoy au Snat
 ::fleche::  DEFCON 2018 : une machine  voter actuellement utilise dans 23 tats est susceptible d'tre pirate  distance via une attaque rseau

----------


## a028762

Bon, ce sont des soupons sur des comportements que les socits en question pourraient avoir ...
Ca fait pas mal l'homme qu'a vu l'ours .... 
Des faits, mme  confirmer, seraient plus crdibles ... 
Ah, Huawei et Honor ne permettent plus de rooter leurs smartphones, 
ce qui est permet d'envisager tout et son contraire.
Apple fait a aussi  ::(:

----------


## Eric80

on parle de quoi au juste?
AMHA, ce que les US craignent n'est pas tant le constructeur de smartphones mais beaucoup plus le constructeur d'infrastructure rseau.
 Notamment, Huawei pousse depuis 10 ans sur le march des cbles de fibre optique sous-marin transcontinentaux. Ceci ont un aspect trs stratgique dans l'coute de ce qui se passe sur les rseaux: toutes les agences de renseignement (dont les 'five eyes' de US+CA+UK+AU+NZ) s'interessent particulirement aux points de connexion de ces cbles trans atlantiques
Un article sur le sujet qui a dj 2 ans:
https://www.latribune.fr/technos-med...ns-626277.html

----------


## GUAM23

Et puis quoi encore ? Manger tous les jours au Mac Do, porter des jeans et regarder toutes les daubes hollywoodiennes du moment ?

----------


## Madmac

> Et puis quoi encore ? Manger tous les jours au Mac Do, porter des jeans et regarder toutes les daubes hollywoodiennes du moment ?


Les grands "progrs technologique" de la Chine sont du  l'espionnage. Il ne faudra pas pleurer si un jour tu tente de te faire lire et quelqu'un t'appelle pour te dire qu'il a de tous les conversation salasse que tu pour avoir dites sur ton tlphone. La Chine n'a sign aucun trait international qui relve des droits de l'homme, ni le trait de Genve ni la dclaration universel des droits de l'homme. Alors pour ce qui est du respect de ta vie priv, ni compte pas trop...

----------


## herr_wann

Et en change, ils promettent de ne plus nous couter avec leurs matriels US ?  ::aie::

----------


## pierre-y

> Les grands "progrs technologique" de la Chine sont du  l'espionnage. Il ne faudra pas pleurer si un jour tu tente de te faire lire et quelqu'un t'appelle pour te dire qu'il a de tous les conversation salasse que tu pour avoir dites sur ton tlphone. La Chine n'a sign aucun trait international qui relve des droits de l'homme, ni le trait de Genve ni la dclaration universel des droits de l'homme. Alors pour ce qui est du respect de ta vie priv, ni compte pas trop...


Les amricains (c'est pas les seul) le font aussi et depuis plus longtemps que la Chine mme en ayant sign toute la paperasse... Et sa sent plus l'affaire de pression conomique, que d'espionnage. Bref on sert juste de mouton.

----------


## tanaka59

Critiquer des pratiques autour de Huawei me fait doucement rigoler  ::mouarf::  .

On reparle du refourgage de techno Lenovo/Motorola d'IBM  des chinois ?  ::roll::

----------


## Refuznik

On sait trs bien que c'est avant tout une guerre conomique qui a lieu entre Chine et Etats-Unis, guerre que les USA sont en train de perdre au fil des ans.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Les grands "progrs technologique" de la Chine sont du  l'espionnage. Il ne faudra pas pleurer si un jour tu tente de te faire lire et quelqu'un t'appelle pour te dire qu'il a de tous les conversation salasse que tu pour avoir dites sur ton tlphone. La Chine n'a sign aucun trait international qui relve des droits de l'homme, ni le trait de Genve ni la dclaration universel des droits de l'homme. Alors pour ce qui est du respect de ta vie priv, ni compte pas trop...


FYI, la Chine est davantage signataire de la Convention de Genve (les 4 conventions plus 2 protocoles) que les USA (les conventions et 1 seul protocole). Et la Chine  aussi sign tous les traits des droits de l'homme de l'ONU (dclaration universelle, etc). 

Quant  la valeur de ces traits, les USA l'ont bien dmontre en se retirant du TPI: a ne s'applique qu'aux faibles.

----------


## Madmac

> Les amricains (c'est pas les seul) le font aussi et depuis plus longtemps que la Chine mme en ayant sign toute la paperasse... Et sa sent plus l'affaire de pression conomique, que d'espionnage. Bref on sert juste de mouton.


Par contre, s'il utilise un de tes brevets, tu as des recours. Dans la cas de la Chine, tu peux toujours courir.

----------


## Madmac

> FYI, la Chine est davantage signataire de la Convention de Genve (les 4 conventions plus 2 protocoles) que les USA (les conventions et 1 seul protocole). Et la Chine  aussi sign tous les traits des droits de l'homme de l'ONU (dclaration universelle, etc). 
> 
> Quant  la valeur de ces traits, les USA l'ont bien dmontre en se retirant du TPI: a ne s'applique qu'aux faibles.


Elle les signe et se torche avec. C'est du pareil au mme. C'est pour cette raison que j'tait convaincu que ce n'tait pas.  Pourrais-tu spcifier ce que veut dire TPI ?

S'il s'agit du trait pour immigration, j'aurais fait de mme. Et en plus, j'aurais coup ma contribution nationale. L'ONU n'a jamais eu la vocation de ce substituer aux nations. Ce truc est une atteinte aux souverainet nationale. Un dirigeant devrait tre embarrasser d'avoir signer ce truc.

----------


## Jonathan

*L'Allemagne refuse de cder  la pression US et bannir Huawei*
*estimant n'avoir aucune preuve que les quipements de l'entreprise servent  espionner*

Depuis dj quelques mois la multinationale Huawei essuie beaucoup de reproches. Une runion qui sest tenue au mois de juillet au Canada regroupait les reprsentants des pays tels que  l'Australie, le Canada, la Nouvelle-Zlande, le Royaume-Uni et les tats-Unis. Au cours de cette runion, les discussions ont port sur les capacits de la Chine en matire de cyber espionnage et sur l'expansion militaire croissante. Il faut savoir que des responsables amricains ont publiquement dclar que leur plus gros souci tait que Pkin puisse contraindre Huawei  utiliser ses connaissances en matire de matriel pour espionner ou saboter des rseaux de tlcommunications trangers.

Ces inquitudes proviennent du fait que Huawei ait fait lobjet dun examen minutieux de ses liens prsums avec les services de renseignement chinois.  la suite de cela, les pays prsents  cette runion ont dcid dempcher Huawei de btir leurs rseaux Internet 5G ultrarapides de nouvelle gnration.

Aprs avoir  recommand aux autres pays reprsents  cette runion de rester  lcart de certains fournisseurs de tlcommunications chinois, les tats-Unis exercent galement des pressions sur les autorits allemandes pour qu'elles abandonnent Huawei. LAllemangne a exprim son scepticisme concernant cette affaire, affirmant n'avoir trouv aucune preuve que la socit pourrait utiliser son quipement pour lespionnage.


Spiegel Arne Schoenbohm, chef de l'Office fdral allemand de la scurit de l'information (BSI) a dclar que pour des dcisions aussi srieuses qu'une interdiction, il faut des preuves, ajoutant que son agence ne disposait pas de telles preuves. Il fait galement savoir que les experts du BSI avaient examin les produits et composants Huawei du monde entier avant  de se prononcer.

Cette dcision  du BSI na pas enchant tout le monde et certains se sont exprims. Cest le cas de  Ronja Kniep, experte en scurit dans le secteur des tlcommunications qui a dclar  lAFP ceci :  Je pense qu'il est faux de laisser entendre que les proccupations relatives  l'espionnage chinois sont infondes et faciles  dtecter. Mme si Huawei na aucune relation officielle avec le gouvernement chinois, cela ne signifie pas pour autant que les services chinois nutilisent pas la socit et sa technologie comme vecteurs despionnage. 

Le dploiement de la 5G devrait s'acclrer dans les annes  venir et Huawei a investi des annes et des milliards de dollars pour se prparer  ce moment. Selon des experts, une partie de cet investissement pourrait tre gaspille si la socit tait exclue des lucratifs marchs des tlcommunications occidentaux. Sachant cela, il serait donc prfrable pour la socit chinoise de tout faire pour que cela ne se produise pas. 

Sources : phys, wsj

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Croyez-vous que Huawei fasse de l'espionnage ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de l'Allemagne ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Huawei a t accus d'avoir trich sur les tests de plusieurs flagships en se servant d'un  mode performance  pour booster ses appareils
 ::fleche::  Smartphones Android : plus de dverrouillage du bootloader chez Huawei, le constructeur chinois accorde un sursis de 2 mois pour certains appareils
 ::fleche::  IDC : Huawei dtrne Apple en livrant plus de smartphones au second trimestre et devient la deuxime marque de smartphones la plus populaire au monde

----------


## Ryu2000

> Croyez-vous que Huawei fasse de l'espionnage ?


Je ne sais pas...
En tout cas ce n'est pas impossible puisque les entreprises US le font bien, mais pour l'instant il n'y a pas de preuve d'espionnage de la part d'Huawei alors qu'on a les preuves pour l'espionnage US.




> Que pensez-vous de la dcision de l'Allemagne ?


L'Allemagne a raison de ne pas suivre la pression US.
Si il fallait bannir toutes les entreprises qui font de l'espionnage, on devrait se passer de Google, Apple, Facebook, Twitter, Cisco, Microsoft, etc...
Si a se trouve c'est pire, il y a peut-tre des backdoors dans les processeurs Intel et AMD  :8O:

----------


## abriotde

> peut-tre des backdoors dans les processeurs Intel


C'est mme probable, d'aprs les analyses des chercheurs. On ne sais juste pas a quels points ils transmettent des donnes sensible. Officiellement ce sont des stats et des mises  jours...

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Voici six raisons pour lesquelles Huawei donne aux tats-Unis et  ses allis des cauchemars*
*En matire de scurit informatique*

Le listing est du MIT Technology Review  un magazine publi par lune des plus clbres institutions universitaires sur le sol tasunien : le Massachussets Institute of Technology. Il dresse un tableau des raisons pour lesquelles Huawei donne des sueurs froides aux USA et  ses allis en matire de scurit informatique.




> *Lquipement Huawei pourrait intgrer des kill switches ...*
> 
> L'entreprise chinoise est le plus grand fabricant mondial de stations de base et d'antennes que les oprateurs mobiles utilisent pour exploiter des rseaux sans fil. Et ces rseaux transportent des donnes qui sont utilises pour contrler les rseaux lectriques, les marchs financiers, les systmes de transport et d'autres parties de l'infrastructure vitale des pays. On craint que les services militaires et les services de renseignements chinois n'intgrent des "portes drobes" logicielles ou matrielles dans l'quipement d'Huawei qu'ils pourraient exploiter pour dgrader ou dsactiver les rseaux sans fil tranger en cas de crise. Cela a conduit les tats-Unis  bloquer l'utilisation de l'quipement chinois.
> 
> * que les procdures dinspection mme les plus serres pourraient manquer*
> 
> Depuis 2010, le Royaume-Uni gre un centre spcial, dont le personnel comprend des membres de l'agence de renseignements GCHQ pour vrifier l'quipement Huawei avant son dploiement. Mais plutt cette anne, elle a averti qu'elle n'avait "qu'une assurance limite" que l'quipement de l'entreprise ne reprsentait pas une menace pour la scurit. Selon des articles de presse, le centre avait constat que le code d'Huawei se comportait diffremment sur les rseaux rels que lors de ses tests, et que certains de ces fournisseurs de logiciels n'taient pas soumis  des contrles rigoureux.
> 
> 
> ...



La publication du MIT Technology Review intervient en pleine campagne de sensibilisation initie par les USA  lintention de ses allis. Un intervenant de l'Australian Strategic Policy Institute (ASPI) commente  son tour et souligne que les soupons de collusion entre le gant de la Tech. chinois et son gouvernement sont indniables. Daprs Danielle Cave, il ny a qu jeter un il au texte de l'article 7 de la loi de 2017 sur le renseignement de la Chine qui stipule que :

 Toutes les organisations et tous les citoyens doivent, conformment  la loi, soutenir, cooprer et collaborer au travail de renseignement national et garder le secret du travail de renseignement national dont ils ont connaissance[...]. L'tat protgera les individus et les organisations qui soutiennent, cooprent et collaborent dans le travail de renseignement national .

La 6e raison liste par le MIT Technologie Review tient donc la route. Seulement, on reste dans lattente dlments concrets pour le reste. Pour illustrer, retour au cas du "Big Hack" comme la nomm Bloomberg dans un article paru au mois doctobre. Daprs le rapport dont lditeur sest fait le relais, des groupes affilis au gouvernement chinois ont infiltr la chane dapprovisionnement dun spcialiste amricain des cartes mres pour serveurs. Y faisant suite, ils seraient parvenus  insrer des minuscules puces sur du matriel finalement dploy aux tats-Unis. galement concerns par ces dveloppements, Apple et Amazon  sont monts au crneau pour apporter un dmenti sur la prsence de micropuces espion au sein de leurs serveurs. Suite  une investigation, Supermicro a fait une sortie pour annoncer que son matriel est exempt de  parasites.  En Europe, la question divise. Alors que la premire semaine du mois en cours tirait  sa fin, le chef de technologie de lUE a dclar quil faut se mfier de Huawei et des entreprises chinoises en gnral. Seulement, lAllemagne refuse de cder  la pression des USA au motif de ce quelle ne trouve aucune preuve que les quipements de Huawei servent  espionner.  

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? 

 ::fleche::  Les entreprises chinoises constituent-elles une menace relle ou est-ce de la paranoa de la part des tats-Unis ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La Chine aurait infiltr Apple et d'autres socits amricaines en utilisant des micropuces  espion  insres sur des cartes mres de serveurs 

 ::fleche::  USA : une nouvelle preuve de piratage de matriel Supermicro dans une socit de Tlcom montrant que la Chine continue son opration de sabotage 

 ::fleche::  Le CEO d'Apple demande  Bloomberg de se rtracter de ses allgations de puces espionnes chinoises dans les serveurs d'Apple 

 ::fleche::  Le CEO d'AWS suit Apple et demande  Bloomberg de se rtracter de ses allgations de puces espionnes chinoises dans les centres de donnes AWS

----------


## droper

Ce qui est marrant, c'est qu'on peut chang les protagonistes est appliqu les mme arguments.. Aucune preuve, que du blabla..

----------


## tanaka59

On se plaint des merdes et autres saloperies venant de Chine . Produisons en Europe ou aux USA ... On serait ou sont fabriques les composants et qui dveloppe les programmes . Pas des programmes fait par des hordes d'indiens sous pays dans des conditions plus que douteuses ... 

On relancerait l'emploi galement.

----------


## abdellatif777

Les seuls pays  avoir pirater des pays Europens sont les USA et ses allis (le Royaume Uni dernier en date piratant Belgacom/Proximus en Belgique).
Idem avec l'exemple des puces backdoor dans le matriel Cisco.

----------


## Zefling

Perso, j'ai plus confiance en la Chine que les USA pour ce qui est de la scurit des donnes.

Et quand on voit aussi toutes les applis smartphone qui siphonnent les donnes (Facebook & co.) C'est  se demander si la scurit est vraiment importante. J'ai l'impression que les USA ont peur de perdre leur  pseudo-monopole  dans le siphonnage.

----------


## Itachiaurion

Je suis d'accord que les USA sont trs loin d'tre blanc comme neige. Mais faudrait peut tre pas oubli non plus que la chine a plus de 300 000 "soldats du numriques" et est souvent souponn d'espionnage industriel pour voler les technologie (quand elle n'arrive pas a les obtenir par des industries occidentales assez naves pour les lui fournir) et certainement d'autre types d'attaques plus "dangereuse" encore. Tout le monde sais que les US avec le Royaume Unis et d'autre pays du commonwealth ont tiss un grand rseaux d'espionnage, mais c'est de faire preuve d'illusion et de navet que de croire que des principes comme la "vie prive" ou je ne sais qu'elle autre barrire morale pourrais stopper la chine dans ses grandes manuvres sur le web. Il suffit de regarder certains discours de leur dictateur (oui parce que un prsident a vie au bout d'un moment faut pas pousser) pour voir que la Chine (ou du moins les dirigeants) a clairement des ambitions mondiales et bien que l'on puisse vouloir crach sur les US, n'oublions pas que le dragon qui se cache dans l'ombre de l'aigle amricains n'en est pas moins dangereux.

----------


## lsbkf

> le centre avait constat que le code d'Huawei se comportait diffremment sur les rseaux rels que lors de ses tests


Argument que l'on retrouve chez les charlatans qui cherchent l'eau avec des baguettes, soignent avec le magntisme, ou les lieux saints qui provoquent des pannes dans les capteurs. Ds qu'on regarde d'un peu plus prs, a ne marche plus aussi bien qu'on aurait envie (ou a marche effectivement bien, mais la vrit fait des titres beaucoup moins accrocheurs), et d'un seul coup le fait de ne pas fourrer son nez devient une condition pour que a marche !!
Allez, on pousse le bouchon un peu plus loin, et on va dire que les chinois ont russi  intgrer le paranormal dans leurs technologies.

----------


## tanaka59

> Perso, j'ai plus confiance en la Chine que les USA pour ce qui est de la scurit des donnes.
> 
> Et quand on voit aussi toutes les applis smartphone qui siphonnent les donnes (Facebook & co.) C'est  se demander si la scurit est vraiment importante. J'ai l'impression que les USA ont peur de perdre leur  pseudo-monopole  dans le siphonnage.


La Chine fait un siphonnage la manire "communiste" , l'administration de Pkin contrle tout . La version EU/US en mode capitaliste et ultra librale c'est des entreprises prives .  

Dans les deux cas avec la masse de donnes accumul il est trs facile de se dbarrasser des "personnas " non grata ".  Mettre des blocus directement via l'administration ou alors avoir un pouvoir de nuisance quand on est une entreprise  ::roll::

----------


## ctrape

Tous les pays font de l'espionnage, les USA en premier, et Microsoft n'avait-il point reconnu la chose, que de servir la NSA galement? Le dveloppement de la Chine, est la consquence de la dmission politique occidentale, avec une destruction de son industrie tout azimut. Cet abandon cr une dpendance et une fragilit vis  vis de pays trangers. Et comme la Chine a un vrai gouvernement politique qui dirige, et qui ne laisse pas faire, en toute indpendance, ses entrepreneurs; il est donc normal que Huawei respecte les ordres du politique.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Pour l'Europe, il n'y a pas d'intrt  bannir Huawei actuellement, car il n'y a pas d'alternatives Europenne. Si l'Europe entent tre une grande puissance, elle doit avoir la matrise de son rseau, et comme actuellement ce n'est pas le cas, il faut faire comme toute moindre puissance et trouver un quilibre entre les superpuissances que sont les USA et la Chine.

----------


## frayou

> La Chine fait un siphonnage la manire "communiste" , l'administration de Pkin contrle tout . La version EU/US en mode capitaliste et ultra librale c'est des entreprises prives .


Pas tellement, les services US se connectent directement aux curs de rseau, aux arrives de cbles sous-marin, et aspirent les donnes pour analyse temps rel ou adhoc, cf. les rvlations Snowden...
Par ailleurs, le cryptage des iPhones ennuyait pas mal la NSA  une poque...

donc preuve que l'espionnage US est bien tatique in fine et pas seulement  des fins d'entreprises prives pour te vendre des smartphones dernier cri ou faire de la pub cible...

AMHA, et a n'engage que moi, les GAFAM sont juste le paravent de l'administration US, et toutes nos entreprises europennes qui basculent dans les clouds us n'augure rien de bon dans quelques annes...

----------


## Ryu2000

Les USA essaient de faire croire que Huawei espionne, mais ce n'est qu'un prtexte.
Ils sont juste frustr parce que les chinois fassent des tlphones plus puissants et moins cher.
C'est une raison conomique.

Parce qu'on sait que les USA nous espionnent, on sait pour Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, etc.
Toutes nos infos personnelles sont vendu  des industriels (et la surveillance US les possdent galement).

----------


## Johnny22

> Pour l'Europe, il n'y a pas d'intrt  bannir Huawei actuellement, car il n'y a pas d'alternatives Europenne. Si l'Europe entent tre une grande puissance, elle doit avoir la matrise de son rseau, et comme actuellement ce n'est pas le cas, il faut faire comme toute moindre puissance et trouver un quilibre entre les superpuissances que sont les USA et la Chine.


C'est faux ! Nokia, a compte pour du beurre ?

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui est marrant, c'est qu'on peut chang les protagonistes est appliqu les mme arguments.. Aucune preuve, que du blabla..


_Ce qui est marrant, c'est que l'on peut changer les protagonistes et appliquer les mmes arguments._
Dsol.

----------


## Invit

> Argument que l'on retrouve chez les charlatans qui cherchent l'eau avec des baguettes, soignent avec le magntisme, ou les lieux saints qui provoquent des pannes dans les capteurs. Ds qu'on regarde d'un peu plus prs, a ne marche plus aussi bien qu'on aurait envie (ou a marche effectivement bien, mais la vrit fait des titres beaucoup moins accrocheurs), et d'un seul coup le fait de ne pas fourrer son nez devient une condition pour que a marche !!
> Allez, on pousse le bouchon un peu plus loin, et on va dire que les chinois ont russi  intgrer le paranormal dans leurs technologies.


On a pourtant un exemple clbre avec les moteurs de Volkswagen, pour ces carts entre le comportement lors de tests et lors d'une utilisation relle, pour le consommation.
On a aussi de nombreux exemples pour les smartphones.

----------


## patwag

Toute la tech a dsert l'Europe... nos fournisseurs tlcom achtent du matriel en Core du Nord, et sont incapables d'intervenir dessus ... Mme tous nos mdicaments sont fabriqus en Inde, etc ... nous n'aurons bientt plus la matrise de notre sant, de notre nergie, de nos technologies.

----------


## Gluups

Donc, pour rsumer, nous craignons que la Chine nous espionne par le matriel tlcom, et nous savons depuis plus de dix ans, non pas que les tats Unis risqueraient de le faire, mais que les tats Unis le font intensment et ouvertement. Ouvertement signifie en s'en vantant trs bruyamment. Et Nokia appartient  Microsoft, et du reste le choix chez Nokia en matire de relais wifi, ce n'est pas vraiment a ...

Donc de deux choses l'une :
ou nous savons ce qu'il faut faireou nous ne le saurons jamais

Mais rappelez-vous bien que le principal ennemi d'une population est son gouvernement. Sauf dans quelques pays activement dmocratiques.

----------


## elfasys

> On se plaint des merdes et autres saloperies venant de Chine . Produisons en Europe ou aux USA ... On serait ou sont fabriques les composants et qui dveloppe les programmes . Pas des programmes fait par des hordes d'indiens sous pays dans des conditions plus que douteuses ... 
> 
> On relancerait l'emploi galement.


Et il faudrait payer tous ces merveilleux avantages un peu plus cher pour garder la matrise de la technologie ??? Allons, allons, soyons srieux ! Aprs moi, le dluge. 

Je suis dprim.

----------


## Gluups

Surtout que je ne comprends pas le raisonnement "produisons en Europe ou aux USA".

Pourquoi aux USA ?

----------


## bestof47

bonjour,
il faut arrter de jouer les vierges effarouches. Pourquoi les chinois ne feraient pas comme les Etats Unis. Nous sommes en permanence surveills tant pas les grandes entreprises que par les Etats et cela  des fins commerciales ou politiques. Une possibilit pour chapper  cette maldiction repose sur les logiciel libres dont les sources sont publiques et accessibles  tous.

----------


## Gluups

Oui, sauf que l c'tait du matriel, qu'il tait question.

----------


## eaufroide

Il y a 20 ans lorsque tous les matriels rseau venaient des USA (Cisco, Cabletron?...) et que certains cartons de matos passaient par 
des services tatique US l il n'y avait pas de problme. on tait entre amis !  Tout est dit.
Aprs avoir rdiger ce message je viens de lire toutes les rponses.....Le pb tait  connu dsol de rpter les choses, ma raction, instinctive, tait du  fait 
de mon agacement devant tant d' hypocrisie.

----------


## elfasys

Bonjour

Pour moi, il n'y a pas de diffrence de principe. Je ne crois pas que les chinois, ou les ricains, ou les allemands, ou les franais soient plus ou moins vertueux les uns que les autres. Mais certains ont les moyens de le faire, d'autres pas.

En rsum, je crois que tout ce qui est enregistr dans une mmoire quelconque est destin  fuiter et  tre lu ou exploit sans autorisation par un tiers. On peut simplement prfrer que ce soit lu par une organisation chinoise, ou amricaine : question de sensibilit et de got. 

Le temps des secrets absolus et garantis semble bien termin. Une autre faon de vivre ? Une autre faon de grer nos connaissances ? Que ce soit la photo mise en ligne sur Facebook, ou les secrets industriels stocks dans le cloud, il vaut mieux penser aux consquences d'une fuite : tout ce qui peut arriver arrivera...

Donc,  part de ne pas faciliter la vie de l'organisme, du pays ou de la personne qu'on ne trouve pas trs sympathique, pas beaucoup d'options !

Il est simplement dommage que la solution la plus simple (celle qui pargne les efforts et le porte monnaie) soit gnralement la solution retenue. Cela promet quelques surprises.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne crois pas que les chinois, ou les ricains, ou les allemands, ou les franais soient plus ou moins vertueux les uns que les autres.


Le problme c'est lhypocrisie, on sait grce aux lanceurs d'alerte comme Snowden et Assange, que les USA espionnent le monde entier depuis des annes.
La surveillance US  accs  l'ensemble de vos emails, messages prives, appelles, position GPS, etc.

Les chinois n'ont pas a, est-ce que vous utilisez un OS chinois ? Un switch chinois ? Une adresse email chinoise ? Du hardware chinois ?
Gnralement non, les gens utilisent Windows, avec un processeur AMD ou Intel et ont une boite email Gmail, leur smartphone est un Android (iPhone ou Windows a marche aussi).

La Chine surveille les chinois.
Ils font peut-tre de l'espionnage industrielle, parce que l-bas le copyright n'existe pas ^^ Mais ils s'en foutent probablement des gens randoms du monde entier.

One Plus et Huawei font des super tlphones.
Aprs vous tre libre d'acheter un iPhone  la place, si vous avez 1300  dpenser.

Nous ne sommes pas plus amis avec les USA qu'avec la Chine.
Les chinois ne sont pas nos ennemis, les tasuniens ne sont pas nos amis.

----------


## elfasys

> La Chine surveille les chinois.
> Ils font peut-tre de l'espionnage industrielle, parce que l-bas le copyright n'existe pas ^^ Mais ils s'en foutent probablement des gens randoms du monde entier.


Actuellement, oui, j'en suis a peu prs persuad. Le seul vrai risque actuel semble tre le risque industriel ou politique : espionnage et/ou dstabilisation.

Pour le citoyen lambda, c'est une nouvelle donne. Dans le futur, est-ce que nous saurons tre suffisamment prudent et intgrer les risques de manipulation, de fausses nouvelles - ou simplement de nouvelles filtres ? Est-ce que nous serons suffisamment mfiants ? Est-ce que nous prendrons le temps de rflchir  la vraisemblance de ce que nous apprenons ? Etc.

A un niveau lmentaire, quand j'entends parler des fuites, des photos voles, des harclements sur Facebook ou ailleurs, des jeunes addicts  leurs crans au point de se suicider, j'ai des doutes ! (au fait, suis-je sr de mes sources ???)

Bon je sais, en math, on appelle a la solution banale : pas d'cran, pas de tlphone ! On prend le temps de vivre... Mais comment ferait-on pour dpenser l'argent du RSA ?

Vous vous doutez que je plaisante, n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## Christian_B

Entre la Chine qui est une dictature (tout est dit) et les Etats-Unis, fausse dmocratie qui dgnre depuis l'lection de vous-savez-qui, a toujours voulu imposer sa loi au monde et espionne tout le monde (y compris l'Europe notamment via la Grande Bretagne), il n'y a pas  arbitrer.
On reproche  certains de vendre  la dictature iranienne mais les Etats-Unis (ainsi que d'autres dont la France en bonne place), vendent beaucoup, y compris des armes  l'Arabie Saoudite (qui massacre ses voisins avec) et autres dictatures qui ne valent pas mieux. Sans compter les matriels de "maintien de l'ordre" et de surveillance, et j'en passe.
Les indignations slectives ne sont qu'hypocrisie et luttes d'influence sans aucun principe.
Quand aux risques croissants lis  une "connectivit" qui se rpand partout, souvent sans relle ncessit ni prcautions suffisantes, ils existent quelle que soit l'origine des matriels et logiciels ds lors qu'ils sont opaques ou bogus, surtout si un petit nombre de socits gantes imposent les mmes solutions partout. On a dj eu quelques avant-gots, par exemple quand plusieurs serveurs racine d'Internet taient tombs (sur le moment je ne me souviens plus des dtails).
A quand le moment annonc par la science-fiction o les voiture, les frigos, les portes d'entre et les tlphones deviendront fous ? Pas besoin pour cela qu'ils deviennent "intelligents" (ce qui reste largement mythique), il suffit qu'ils soient manipulables  distance. Personne il est vrai n'est oblig d'utiliser ces gadgets.
Les camras qui nous identifieront de plus en plus systmatiquement dans les lieux publics sans qu'on nous demande notre avis sont les plus proccupantes en matire d'espionnage gnralis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le seul vrai risque actuel semble tre le risque industriel ou politique : espionnage et/ou dstabilisation.


La Chine espionnera jamais autant que les USA.




> Les tats-Unis ont lanc ce que le Wall Street Journal qualifie de  campagne extraordinaire de sensibilisation  de ses allis afin de tenter de persuader les fournisseurs d'accs sans fil et Internet dans ces pays d'viter les quipements de tlcommunication provenant du chinois Huawei.


Les chinois sont galement nos allis, nous n'avons pas  suivre les ordres des USA.




> Dans le futur, est-ce que nous saurons tre suffisamment prudent et intgrer les risques de manipulation, de fausses nouvelles - ou simplement de nouvelles filtres ?


a fait depuis 1945 qu'on se tape la propagande US, jamais la Chine n'aura un impact aussi important.
Est-ce que vous regardez des films et des sries chinoise ?
Est-ce que vous lisez des journaux chinois ?
C'est quand mme plus facile d'tre sous l'influence des USA que de la Chine.
C'est facile de lire Bloomberg, Business Insider, BuzzFeed, Pitchfork, etc.

On doit en priorit se mfier de la propagande US.
Les USA ont interfr dans nos lections :
Barack Obama soutient Macron pour de bon




> quand j'entends parler des fuites, des photos voles, des harclements sur Facebook ou ailleurs


Je ne comprend pas le lien avec Huawei.

====
De toute faon mme  l'intrieur de la France les mdias mentent et manipulent, l'ensemble des journaux papiers appartiennent  9 milliardaires.

----------


## Eric80

Comme je l avais dj voqu lors des prcdents articles, le soucis avec Huawei est surtout sur l infractructure du rseau, bcp plus que sur les smartphones connus du grand public.

un petit tour sur wikipedia pour voir de quoi on parle:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleco...ions_equipment

Largest Vendors by 2017 Revenue (billion US dollars)
China Huawei 	$92.55
United States Cisco Systems 	$48.00
Japan Fujitsu 	$38.57
Finland Nokia 	$27.73
Sweden Ericsson 	$24.16
Japan NEC Corporation 	$23.95
United States Qualcomm 	$22.29
China ZTE 	$16.71
United States Corning 	$10.12
United States Motorola Solutions 	$6.38 


Huawei est largement le plus gros.
En Europe, Nokia et Ericson restent encore dans la course.

D'un pt de vue scurit et souverainet, il ne serais pas choquant que les US interdissent les compagnies chinoises et peut tre Europennes, tandis que l UE pourrait interdire les Chinoises et Amricaines pour soutenir Nokia et Ericson!

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'est faux ! Nokia, a compte pour du beurre ?


Je n'ai pas compt Nokia et Ericsson car ces entreprises on dlocalis et sous-trait leur production. Cela dit, c'est peut-tre aussi le cas des Amricains...

----------


## Roland38

Les Chinois espionnent, pas les USA !
Quelle plaisanterie ! ! ! 
Ceux qui ont, peut-tre le plus  craindre, serait, ventuellement les grosses entreprises, mais les particuliers je n'en crois rien.
Quoi qu'il en soit, ayant un P9 depuis plusieurs mois, cet appareil est particulirement bien agenc, puissant
et surtout dans des prix plus que raisonnables pour faire quasi la mme choses que des Apple.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les Chinois espionnent, pas les USA !
> Quelle plaisanterie ! ! !


Non mais personne ne dit a.
Depuis Snowden tout le monde sait ce qu'il ce passe...
Mais ce n'est pas grave parce que les USA sont nos "allis".

 l'poque Obama avait promis d'arrter d'couter Hollande, c'tait marrant.
FranceLeaks : Obama assure Hollande que la NSA ne l'coute plus

----------


## Christian_B

> Pourrais-tu spcifier ce que veut dire TPI ?


C'est le Tribunal Pnal International. Les Etats-Unis estiment avoir le droit de tuer ou torturer qui ils veulent dans le monde sans que personne ne leur demande des comptes. C'est d'ailleurs ce qu'ils font.
Il est vrai que le TPI a ses limites. Les reprsentants des autres grandes (ou moyennes) puissances n'ont jusqu'ici jamais rien eu  craindre du TPI. Il n'est pas libre d'intervenir partout mais il a le mrite d'exister.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*De nouveaux documents lieraient Huawei  des socits cran prsumes en Iran et en Syrie,*
*le bras de fer entre les USA et la Chine continue * 

Le 1er dcembre 2018, Meng Wanzhou, la directrice financire de la socit chinoise Huawei Technologies (mais aussi la vice-prsident du conseil d'administration de la socit de technologie chinoise en plus dtre la fille du fondateur de Huawei), est arrte au Canada  la demande des tats-Unis pour avoir prtendument fraud plusieurs institutions financires, en violation des interdictions imposes par les tats-Unis de traiter avec l'Iran. Elle est remise en libert, sous caution, le 12 dcembre, mais reste en attente dune ventuelle dcision dextradition, qui sera examine en fvrier.

Selon Reuters, laffaire porterait sur les liens prsums de la socit avec deux socits  obscures  : lune dentre elle est un vendeur dquipement de tlcommunication oprant  Thran; lautre est le propritaire de cette entreprise, une socit de portefeuille enregistre  Maurice.

Reuters assure que les autorits amricaines ont affirm que Meng Wanzhou avait tromp les banques internationales et les a conduit  valider des transactions avec l'Iran en affirmant que les deux socits taient indpendantes de Huawei, alors qu'Huawei les contrlait. Huawei a maintenu que les deux socit sont indpendantes de lui, il sagit notamment du vendeur dquipement Skycom Tech Co Ltd et la socit Canicula Holdings Ltd.

Cependant, des dossiers de socits et dautres documents dcouverts par Reuters en Iran et en Syrie montrent que Huawei, lun des fournisseurs dquipements de rseau de tlcommunication les plus importants au monde, est plus troitement li aux deux entreprises quil ne le laisse entendre.




> Les documents rvlent quun dirigeant de haut niveau de Huawei semble avoir t nomm responsable iranien de Skycom. Ils montrent galement qu'au moins trois individus de noms chinois avaient des droits de signature pour les comptes bancaires de Huawei et de Skycom en Iran. Reuters a galement dcouvert qu'un avocat du Moyen-Orient avait dclar que Huawei avait men des oprations en Syrie via Canicula.


Les relations jusque-l inconnues entre Huawei et les deux socits pourraient avoir une incidence sur laffaire amricaine contre Meng, fille du fondateur de Huawei, Ren Zhengfei, en sapant davantage les affirmations de Huawei selon lesquelles Skycom ntait quun partenaire commercial sans lien de dpendance.


*Meng Wanzhou, directrice financire de la socit chinoise Huawei Technologie*
Huawei, affirment les autorits amricaines, a conserv le contrle de Skycom, lutilisant pour vendre du matriel de tlcommunication  lIran et transfrer de largent via le systme bancaire international. Selon les autorits amricaines, les banques ont effac involontairement des centaines de millions de dollars de transactions susceptibles de constituer une violation des sanctions conomiques prises par Washington  lpoque contre le commerce avec lIran.

Meng n'a pas rpondu  une demande de commentaire de Reuters et Huawei a refus de rpondre aux questions concernant cet article. Les bureaux de Canicula nont pas pu tre joints. Un porte-parole du dpartement de la justice  Washington a refus de commenter.

Meng a t libre sous caution le 10 dcembre et a du payer 10 millions de dollars canadiens (6,59 millions d'euros). Elle demeure  Vancouver pendant que Washington tente dobtenir une extradition pour les tats-Unis, Meng ferait l'objet d'accusations lies  un prtendu complot en vue de frauder de multiples institutions financires, avec une peine maximale de 30 ans pour chaque accusation. Les accusations exactes n'ont pas t rendues publiques.


Huawei a dclar le mois dernier avoir reu peu d'informations sur les allgations des tats-Unis  et n'est au courant d'aucun acte rprhensible de madame Meng . La socit a dcrit sa relation avec Skycom comme tant  un partenariat commercial normal . Elle a dclar tre respectueuse de toutes les lois et tous les rglements et avoir demand  Skycom de faire de mme.

Larrestation de Meng sur un mandat amricain a provoqu un toll en Chine. Cela survient dans un contexte de tensions commerciales et militaires croissantes entre Washington et Beijing. Paralllement, les services de renseignements amricains ont soulev des inquitudes selon lesquelles les quipements de tlcommunications de Huawei pourraient contenir des portes drobes profitant aux services de renseignements chinois. La socit a  plusieurs reprises ni de telles revendications. Nanmoins, l'Australie et la Nouvelle-Zlande ont rcemment interdit  Huawei de construire sa nouvelle gnration de rseaux de tlphonie mobile, et les autorits britanniques ont galement exprim leurs proccupations.




> Les articles publis par Reuters en 2012 ici et 2013 au sujet de Huawei, Skycom et Meng figurent en bonne place dans laffaire amricaine  son encontre. Selon Reuters, Skycom avait propos de vendre au plus grand oprateur de tlphonie mobile iranien au moins 1,3 million d'euros d'quipement informatique Hewlett-Packard sous embargo en 2010. Au moins 13 pages de la proposition portaient le logo "Huawei confidentiel" et portaient le logo de Huawei. Huawei a dclar que ni elle ni Skycom navaient finalement fourni lquipement amricain.
> 
> Reuters a galement signal de nombreux liens financiers et de personnel entre Huawei et Skycom, notamment que Meng avait sig au conseil dadministration de Skycom entre fvrier 2008 et avril 2009.


tant donn que Meng a t arrt sous linitiative amricaine, mi-dcembre, les autorits chinoises ont menac les Etats-Unis de  graves consquences  si l'arrestation  extrmement choquante  de Meng Wanzhou, l'un des dirigeants de l'une de ses plus grandes socits de technologie, n'tait pas inverse.

Source : Reuters

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Huawei prvoit une enveloppe de 2 milliards USD sur cinq ans pour la cyberscurit afin de rassurer ses clients occidentaux
 ::fleche::  L'Europe doit se mfier de Huawei, dit un responsable technique europen aprs l'arrestation d'un dirigeant de Huawei dans le cadre d'une enqute
 ::fleche::  Aprs Huawei, Apple va doter ses smartphones de puces graves en 7 nm, elles seront embarques dans les nouveaux iPhone Xs et Xs Max
 ::fleche::  Huawei a t accus d'avoir trich sur les tests de plusieurs flagships, en se servant d'un  mode performance  pour booster ses appareils
 ::fleche::  Huawei russit galement  s'imposer comme second vendeur de smartphones au 2T18 en Europe, malgr un essoufflement dans la rgion EMEA

----------


## rustic51

Les USA en parangon de vertu! La je me tord de rire! Ils sont les 1ers espions au monde et les pionniers du dveloppement de l'internet commercial et des datalakes ont sont stockes les donnes comportementales de toute la plante!
Quel que soit les objets utiliss, (_et particulirement tablettes et smartphones_),ceux-ci envoie des donnes partout ds qu'il sont allums...
Google+ active micros et camras de vos smartphones a votre insu pour vous envoyer des pubs cibles. Un ami dentiste parlant pour la premire fois de produits trs spcifiques, (smartphone sur son bureau) avec un collgue trouvait quelque heures plus tard des pubs pour des produits similaires associes au pages qu'il consultait sur le net. Intrigu, il a reproduit quelques temps plus tard l'exprience sur d'autres thmes, avec et sans son smartphone  cot de lui et a pu reproduire le phnomne quand l'appareil tait  cot de lui...
Qui s'est livr  l'espionnage des mail  grande chelle depuis des annes, Chine ou USA?
On a affaire a 2 super puissances qui s'affrontent pour la suprmatie conomique mondiale et tous les moyens sont bons... 
Quand aux utilisateurs? Je travaille dans une administration tous les jours nombre de nos utilisateurs se font rgulirement pirater leur compte par phising... Sous prtexte de scurit suite  une transaction sensible le fraudeur envoie un mail demandant identifiant et mot de passe du compte... Et il n'y a pas que les botiens qui se font avoir, nombre de chefs d'entreprises pourtant au courant de ces mthodes aussi basiques tombent dans le panneau... Je parlerais pas des rseaux internes mal protgs, du wifi qu'un enfant peut pirater, et de tous les objets connects du quotidien dont les firmwares ne sont jamais mis  jour et pour les lesquels on arrive toujours  trouver des failles...
Et pour conclure, la mondialisation de lconomie, associe  l'opacit des montages juridiques et financiers auxquels se livrent allgrement les multinationales de tout bord, favorise ces drives pour rendre les contrles le plus difficile possible... Ce n'est pas prt de s'arrter!

----------


## Christian_B

> Sous prtexte de scurit suite  une transaction sensible le fraudeur envoie un mail demandant identifiant et mot de passe du compte... Et il n'y a pas que les botiens qui se font avoir, nombre de chefs d'entreprises pourtant au courant de ces mthodes aussi basiques tombent dans le panneau...


En effet, mais c'est difficile  comprendre. Je finirai par croire que l'information ( priori fantaisiste) qui a circul il y a quelques temps, selon laquelle le Q.I. moyen avait baiss, a un fond de ralit. ::lol:: 

Plus srieusement, trop de gens pensent pouvoir utiliser les outils informatiques (notamment internet) sans formation ni culture technique.
On voit tout le temps arriver des courriels bidons et c'est souvent dit qu'on ne doit pas communiquer d'infos confidentielles sur demande par courriel ou sur un site dont l'identit n'est pas vrifie (ou si sa propre machine n'est pas bien protge, et encore ...). Mais apparemment cela ne suffit pas.

----------


## cdubet

> Perso, j'ai plus confiance en la Chine que les USA pour ce qui est de la scurit des donnes..


La chine est bien pire que les USA. Il est evident que les USA ne sont pas des saints (Snowden/NSA ou facebook) mais meme avec un dirigeant comme Trump il y a des choses qu ils ne peuvent pas se permettre (pour cause de constitution et d etat de droit, sans compter la possibilite d avoir un lanceur d alerte).
La chine c est une dictature communiste ou vous avez tous les droits si vous etes du bon cot du manche (je parle pas seulement de corruption la, mais ca peut aller jusqu au meurtre (cf Bo Xilai)). Et si vous etes en disgrace, vous pouvez "disparaitre" comme le patron d interpol (et on parle pas la d un dissident). Si par malheur vous etes un Ouighour vous pouvez vous retrouvez dans des camps de reeducation ou etre oblige de recevoir chez vous un espion du gouvernement qui va rapporter tous vos faits et gestes (et gare si vous etes pas dans la ligne du parti ...)


Pour en revenir a Huawei, il serait surprenant que l etat chinois n en profite pas pour pousser son avantage (espionnage) voire plus (par ex si un jour ils decident de reconquerir taiwan de force ou tout simplement en cas d un tian an men bis). La solution ideale serait evidement d avoir des fabriquants europeens mais vu qu on a quasiment plus aucune competance on va devoir choisir si on doit se faire espionner par les USA (qui nous ont quand meme aid a ne pas etre envahi par les allemands) ou les chinois

----------


## elfasys

> La solution idale serait videment d'avoir des fabricants europens mais vu qu'on n'a quasiment plus aucune comptence...


C'est vrai a ? 

Ou plus simplement aucune volont (comptence ?) politique europenne pour se poser des questions et surtout trouver des rponses.

La dmocratie qui est, comme chacun sait, le pire des rgimes  l'exclusion de tous les autre, est peut tre le frein qui empche quelques orientations  long terme et la prise de risque qui va avec.

Je ne voudrais pas avoir  grer cette problmatique ! C'est un coup  attraper une migraine chronique !
Tiens, je vais lancer une cagnotte pour nos politiques...

----------


## zaventem

> La solution ideale serait evidement d avoir des fabriquants europeens mais vu qu on a quasiment plus aucune competance on va devoir choisir si on doit se faire espionner par les USA (qui nous ont quand meme aid a ne pas etre envahi par les allemands) ou les chinois


Vu que les pays europens s'espionnent galement entre eux, il faudrait que ce constructeur soit rellement europen et non d'un pays europen.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Huawei dans le collimateur de la justice amricaine pour vol de secrets commerciaux,*
*et dtournement des technologies de ses partenaires amricains * 

Les procureurs fdraux poursuivent une enqute pnale contre la socit de tlcommunications chinoise Huawei pour avoir vol des secrets commerciaux et dtourn des technologies de ses partenaires amricains, dont T-Mobile, selon le Wall Street Journal. 

Selon le Journal, cette enqute en est au stade final et rsulte de plusieurs poursuites civiles diriges contre Huawei. Un acte d'accusation pourrait bientt arriver. 

Citant des personnes familires avec le sujet, le Journal a dclar que lun des domaines dinvestigation tait la technologie derrire un appareil que T-Mobile utilisait pour tester les smartphones. T-Mobile aurait intent une poursuite civile et, en 2017, un jury de Seattle a conclu que Huawei avait mal utilis la technologie  l'origine du robot de test de smartphone de T-Mobile, Tappy.  la fin de la bataille juridique, Huawei a dclar que  la socit continue de croire en la valeur de sa dfense contre les accusations faite par T-Mobile , et a rejet la dcision du tribunal.

En novembre, le ministre de la Justice a annonc une nouvelle initiative visant  mettre un terme  l'espionnage chinois et au vol de proprit intellectuelle. Le ministre a dclar qu'il travaillerait aux cts du FBI pour mettre un terme  ces vols de secrets commerciaux et engagerait des poursuites au civil pour interdire toute exportation de produits en provenance de Chine crs avec des dessins amricains.


Les lgislateurs amricains ont analys les actions de Huawei au microscope au cours de lanne coule. De nouvelles pressions ont t exerces lorsqu'un groupe bipartite de lgislateurs de la Chambre a propos un projet de loi qui imposerait les mmes pnalits svres  Huawei que celles proposes au nom d'un autre tlcom chinois, ZTE, l't dernier. S'il est approuv, le projet de loi imposerait des interdictions d'exportation de composants amricains aux socits chinoises ayant enfreint des sanctions ou des lois sur l'exportation.

 Huawei est effectivement une branche du Parti communiste chinois charge de recueillir des renseignements, dont le fondateur et PDG tait un ingnieur de lArme de libration du peuple , a dclar le snateur Tom Cotton, co-parrain du projet de loi dans un communiqu de presse.  Il est impratif que nous prenions des mesures dcisives pour protger les intrts amricains et faire respecter nos lois . 

 Si les entreprises chinoises de tlcommunications telles que Huawei violent nos lois en matire de sanctions ou de contrle des exportations, elles ne devraient recevoir rien de moins que la peine de mort, ce que fournirait cet ordre , a-t-il continu. 

Huawei a rfut ces insinuations, affirmant que la socit ne travaillait pas aux cts du gouvernement chinois et ne menaait pas la scurit nationale des tats-Unis.

*Le bras de fer entre la Chine et les USA*

Le 1er dcembre 2018, Meng Wanzhou, la directrice financire de la socit chinoise Huawei Technologies (mais aussi la vice-prsident du conseil d'administration de la socit de technologie chinoise en plus dtre la fille du fondateur de Huawei), est arrte au Canada  la demande des tats-Unis pour avoir prtendument fraud plusieurs institutions financires, en violation des interdictions imposes par les tats-Unis de traiter avec l'Iran. Elle est remise en libert, sous caution, le 12 dcembre, mais reste en attente dune ventuelle dcision dextradition, qui sera examine en fvrier.


*Meng Wanzhou, directrice financire de la socit chinoise Huawei Technologie*
Selon Reuters, laffaire porterait sur les liens prsums de la socit avec deux socits  obscures  : lune dentre elle est un vendeur dquipement de tlcommunication oprant  Thran; lautre est le propritaire de cette entreprise, une socit de portefeuille enregistre  Maurice.

Reuters assure que les autorits amricaines ont affirm que Meng Wanzhou avait tromp les banques internationales et les a conduit  valider des transactions avec l'Iran en affirmant que les deux socits taient indpendantes de Huawei, alors qu'Huawei les contrlait. Huawei a maintenu que les deux socit sont indpendantes de lui, il sagit notamment du vendeur dquipement Skycom Tech Co Ltd et la socit Canicula Holdings Ltd.

Cependant, des dossiers de socits et dautres documents dcouverts par Reuters en Iran et en Syrie montrent que Huawei, lun des fournisseurs dquipements de rseau de tlcommunication les plus importants au monde, est plus troitement li aux deux entreprises quil ne le laisse entendre.

Huawei, affirment les autorits amricaines, a conserv le contrle de Skycom, lutilisant pour vendre du matriel de tlcommunication  lIran et transfrer de largent via le systme bancaire international. Selon les autorits amricaines, les banques ont effac involontairement des centaines de millions de dollars de transactions susceptibles de constituer une violation des sanctions conomiques prises par Washington  lpoque contre le commerce avec lIran.

tant donn que Meng a t arrt sous linitiative amricaine, mi-dcembre, les autorits chinoises ont menac les Etats-Unis de  graves consquences  si l'arrestation  extrmement choquante  de Meng Wanzhou, l'un des dirigeants de l'une de ses plus grandes socits de technologie, n'tait pas inverse.

Source : Wall Street Journal, Reuters, NYT

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La demande mondiale de nouveaux smartphones serait en chute libre, Huawei pourrait en profiter pour devenir le numro 2 du march devant Apple
 ::fleche::  Huawei prvoit une enveloppe de 2 milliards USD sur cinq ans pour la cyberscurit afin de rassurer ses clients occidentaux
 ::fleche::  Aprs Huawei, Apple va doter ses smartphones de puces graves en 7 nm, elles seront embarques dans les nouveaux iPhone Xs et Xs Max
 ::fleche::  Huawei a t accus d'avoir trich sur les tests de plusieurs flagships, en se servant d'un  mode performance  pour booster ses appareils
 ::fleche::  Huawei russit galement  s'imposer comme second vendeur de smartphones au 2T18 en Europe, malgr un essoufflement dans la rgion EMEA

----------


## Christian_B

> La chine est bien pire que les USA.


C'est vrai pour la violence de la situation intrieure (dportation massive des Ougours, etc), bien que les dnis de droits (par exemple vis  vis des noirs dans le sud des USA), les assassinats politiques et autres misres fassent trop souvent de la dmocratie amricaine (comme de bien d'autres) un mince verni.

Mais pour la politique commerciale  l'tranger, les USA sont champions incontests de l'espionnage, des "sanctions" qui sont en grande partie des  manires de fausser la concurrence, et des manipulations bases sur le dollar, l'actionnariat, la localisation de nombreux serveurs internet aux USA et j'en oublie.
Ils prtendent aussi sur cette base lgifrer pour le monde entier.

La coopration troite entre les GAFAM et la NSA n'a sans doute rien  envier au contrle d'Etat sur les socits chinoises, mme si les mthodes sont diffrentes.
Et les moyens d'action amricains sont rods depuis longtemps et bien suprieurs jusque l  ceux de la Chine.

Mais la mgalomanie amricaine fait qu'ils crient au scandale ds que les autres font le 10e de ce qu'ils font eux. Pareil avec la Russie.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*USA : un projet de loi prvoit d'interdire la vente de technologie aux entreprises chinoises,*
*qui commettent des vols de proprit intellectuelle * 

Un groupe de politiciens amricains veut interdire la vente de composants technologiques amricains  Huawei,  ZTE Corp ou  dautres socits de tlcommunications chinoises qui violent les sanctions ou les lois en matire dexportation des tats-Unis.

En effet, un projet de loi soutenu par des partis politiques a t prsent peu de temps avant la publication d'un article du Wall Street Journal rvlant que les procureurs fdraux enqutaient sur Huawei qui aurait prtendument vol des secrets commerciaux d'entreprises amricaines et un acte d'accusation serait en prparation. Citant des personnes familires avec le sujet, le Wall Street Journal a rapport qu'un des domaines d'investigation est la technologie derrire un dispositif utilis par la socit amricaine T-Mobile pour tester les smartphones. Le rapport n'a pas pu tre immdiatement confirm.

Cette action est la dernire d'une longue liste de mesures prises pour lutter contre ce que certains membres de l'administration Trump ont qualifi de  tricherie chinoise  par le vol de proprit intellectuelle, les subventions illgales aux entreprises et les rgles empchant les socits amricaines de vendre leurs produits en Chine.

En novembre, le ministre de la Justice des tats-Unis a dvoil une initiative visant  enquter sur les pratiques commerciales de la Chine dans le but de traiter des affaires de vol de secrets commerciaux.  l'poque, Washington avait annonc une inculpation du fabricant de puces chinois Fujian Jinhua pour avoir drob des secrets commerciaux  la socit amricaine de semi-conducteurs Micron Technology concernant la recherche et le dveloppement de dispositifs de stockage  mmoire. Jinhua, qui a ni tout acte rprhensible, a t inscrit sur une liste d'entits qui ne peuvent pas acheter de biens auprs d'entreprises amricaines.


*Les politiciens amricains s'unissent contre Huawei*

 Washington, le snateur Tom Cotton et le reprsentant Mike Gallagher, qui sont rpublicains, ainsi que le snateur Chris Van Hollen et le reprsentant Ruben Gallego, tous deux dmocrates, ont prsent un projet de loi qui obligerait le prsident  interdire l'exportation de puces et autres composants amricains vers des entreprises chinoises de tlcommunications qui enfreignent les sanctions amricaines ou les lois de contrle des exportations.

Les projets de loi citent spcifiquement ZTE et Huawei, deux entreprises considrs avec suspicion aux tats-Unis, craignant que leur technologie ne soit utilise pour espionner les Amricains.

 Huawei est en ralit une branche du Parti communiste chinois charge de recueillir des renseignements, dont le fondateur et PDG tait un ingnieur de l'Arme de libration du peuple , a crit le snateur Cotton dans un communiqu.

Le prsident amricain Donald Trump aurait galement envisag de faire cesser toutes les activits dHuawei.

En plus des accusations de violation des sanctions et de vol de proprit intellectuelle, Washington a demand aux allis de s'abstenir d'acheter des appareils de Huawei, craignant qu'ils ne soient utiliss par Pkin  des fins d'espionnage.

Le fondateur de Huawei, Ren Zhengfei, a ni cette semaine que son entreprise avait t utilise par le gouvernement chinois pour espionner.

Dans un procs en 2014, T-Mobile a allgu que des employs de Huawei avaient vol une technologie lie  un robot de test de smartphone que T-Mobile avait install dans un laboratoire  Bellevue, dans l'tat de Washington.

Le robot, Tappy, a utilis des doigts ressemblant  des humains pour simuler le tapotage sur les tlphones mobiles.

Selon l'action en justice de T-Mobile, les employs de Huawei ont photographi le robot et tent de retirer l'une de ses parties.

En mai 2017, un jury a dclar que Huawei devrait verser  T-Mobile 4,8 millions de dollars amricains (4,21 millions deuros) en dommages et intrts.

Source : Reuters

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La demande mondiale de nouveaux smartphones serait en chute libre, Huawei pourrait en profiter pour devenir le numro 2 du march devant Apple
 ::fleche::  Huawei prvoit une enveloppe de 2 milliards USD sur cinq ans pour la cyberscurit afin de rassurer ses clients occidentaux
 ::fleche::  Aprs Huawei, Apple va doter ses smartphones de puces graves en 7 nm, elles seront embarques dans les nouveaux iPhone Xs et Xs Max
 ::fleche::  Huawei a t accus d'avoir trich sur les tests de plusieurs flagships, en se servant d'un  mode performance  pour booster ses appareils
 ::fleche::  Huawei russit galement  s'imposer comme second vendeur de smartphones au 2T18 en Europe, malgr un essoufflement dans la rgion EMEA

----------


## CoderInTheDark

> Washington a demand aux allis de s'abstenir d'acheter des appareils de Huawei, craignant qu'ils ne soient utiliss par Pkin  des fins d'espionnage.


traduction 



> Washington a demand aux allis d'acheter des appareils d'origine  amricaine pour se faire espionner de prfrence par la NSA


Le mieux est que chacun se tourne vers des solutions nationales  .
En tout cas a encourage la paranoa

Mais l'Europe devrait prendre des dispositions lgales aussi pour sanctionner  les USA, la Chine, et les autres qui pillent notre proprit intellectuelle.
J'ai le sentiment que l'Europe se laisse faire avec le sourire

----------


## Ryu2000

> Washington a demand aux allis d'acheter des appareils d'origine amricaine pour se faire espionner de prfrence par la NSA


C'est compltement a, l'action Apple a un peu descendu et toute de suite c'est la panique...




> Le mieux est que chacun se tourne vers des solutions nationales


Mais aprs si l'tat force l'entreprise  collaborer avec elle, a craint un peu...
L est-ce que la France travaille en collaboration avec la NSA pour surveiller le peuple Franais ? Ce n'est pas sr.




> En tout cas a encourage la paranoa


Non mais a va, on est au courant que la surveillance US sait tout sur nous et on vit avec.
Si ne voulez pas tre surveill vous pouvez vous passer de technologie, vous arrter d'utiliser un tlphone, vous n'utilisez plus internet et vous serrez moins surveill.
Par contre si vous ne souhaitez pas vous passer de la technologie vous serez espionn.

C'est souvent pour rcuprer le maximum d'informations, pour faire du big data, du traitement avec des IA.
C'est un truc commercial ou politique pour savoir ce que la masse souhaite.
Mais il pourrait y avoir des utilisations encore pire.




> J'ai le sentiment que l'Europe se laisse faire avec le sourire


Il y a des pays de l'UE qui gueulent un petit peu.
Amazon, Apple, Netflix, YouTube et d'autres gants d'Internet font face  des plaintes en Europe pour violation structurelle du RGPD

----------


## adericov

il faut que j'ailles relire mon cours sur la 2me guerre mondiale...

----------


## CoderInTheDark

> Non mais a va, on est au courant que la surveillance US sait tout sur nous et on vit avec.
> Si ne voulez pas tre surveill vous pouvez vous passer de technologie, vous arrter d'utiliser un tlphone, vous n'utilisez plus internet et vous serrez moins surveill.
> Par contre si vous ne souhaitez pas vous passer de la technologie vous serez espionn.
> 
> C'est souvent pour rcuprer le maximum d'informations, pour faire du big data, du traitement avec des IA.
> C'est un truc commercial ou politique pour savoir ce que la masse souhaite.
> Mais il pourrait y avoir des utilisations encore pire.


Moi  la base, a me drangeait au dbut.
Si Google sait que je joue de la guitare et que je craquerai bien pour une Gibson 339.
Car j'ai recherch sur google, sur youtube, audiofanzine,...
Si je reoit une publicit avec une offre cible, je ne vais pas acheter pour autant. 
Et peut tre que le ciblage publicitaire peut tre intressant, car j'aurai des propositions qui m'intressent
On est encore libre de ne pas acheter
Car quand je lis certains posts et ractions, on a l'impression que certains pensent que a va leur forcer la main.
Ca me gonfle de supprimer les mails de publicit en gnral, maisau final je n'en ai pas tant que a

Un exemple de crainte diffuse.
Sij'achte ou recherche des informations sur le Capital ou Mein kanf, que l'un de ces deux camps passent dans 5 ou dix ans
Il se pourrait  que la police politique, de l'un deux ces camps accde  l'information et me demande  "Pourquoi vous avez acheter le livre des ces **:!;" "., et hop au secret
Car en fait  Je voulais juste savoir de quoi a parlait,, comprendre son enemie.
On risque de classer dans une case.

En plus y doit avoir de gros rats, surtout sur les ordinateur familliaux
Moi et ma soeur on taient chez ma mre, et Google identifiait toujour ma soeur comme utilisatrice car ele se connectait  Gmail.
Quand je tombait sur une vido il disait "reggarder en tant que ma soeur" ::D: 
Est-ce que l'on peut faire vraiment la diffrence entre les diffrents utilisateurs ?

Par contre je trouve que nos entreprises  et notre politiques devraient tre plus paranoaques.
Les amricain et Anglais nous parlent de fair play  mais en gnral ils ne le sont que lorsque c'est  leur avantage, et nous font des coups bas ds que possible.

----------


## Christian_B

> Et peut tre que le ciblage publicitaire peut tre intressant, car j'aurai des propositions qui m'intressent


Les possibilits de choix intressantes sont celles auxquelles on aboutit en comparant librement les diffrents produits, sites de vente, etc.
Si on se base sur ce qui est propos en tant que publicit cible (via Google ou autres), on ne choisit plus, on est orient ceux qui ont un contrat avec le spcialiste de l'analyse des donnes personnelles.

C'est  la fois une perte de libert : on ne choisit plus, on est "choisi" et manipul. Des marchands prtendent savoir mieux que nous ce que nous voulons.
Et pratiquement on peut soit payer trop cher soit tre incit  acheter inutilement, sans compter des effets plus subtils  terme.
Si a ne marchait pas, il n'y aurait pas des moyen financiers aussi normes mis sur ces traitements. Affirmer ne pas tre influenc, surtout  la longue quand c'est rptitif est optimiste.

Sans compter les aspects politiques qui ne sont nullement hypothtiques : les lections ont dj t massivement
manipules dans plusieurs pays, entre autres par des envois cibls vers des lecteurs potentiels.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sans compter les aspects politiques qui ne sont nullement hypothtiques : les lections ont dj t massivement manipules dans plusieurs pays, entre autres par des envois cibls vers des lecteurs potentiels.


En effet.
Comment le Big Data s'est invit dans l'lection



> Ce n'est pas vraiment un invit surprise, mais le Big Data (utilisation de donnes massives) tient un rle clef dans la campagne prsidentielle. Pour la premire fois en France, la quasi-intgralit des candidats s'est quipe de logiciels comme celui de l'amricain NationBuilder ou comme  50+1 ", de la start-up franaise Liegey Muller Pons.  Vu l'tat de volatilit trs forte de l'lectorat, le potentiel de l'efficacit de l'hyperciblage permis par le Big Data n'a jamais t aussi lev en France ", estime Benot Thieulin, fondateur de l'agence de communication digitale La Netscouade devenu directeur de l'innovation d'Open. *Dans le dtail, ces softwares peuvent tre manis comme de vritables outils de relation client (CRM) permettant de grer de lourdes bases de donnes et d'optimiser campagnes de mailing ou de SMS cibles en vue de mobiliser des partisans. Certaines de ces socits fournissent aussi des logiciels qui croisent cartographie et donnes socio-dmographiques, afin de savoir quelles zones et quels lecteurs cibler lors d'une campagne physique de porte--porte*. Jean-Luc Mlenchon et Jacques Cheminade ont notamment opt pour NationBuilder. Mme choix pour Franois Fillon, dont l'quipe s'est aussi dote des outils proposs par Federavox, une start-up franaise.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les Etats-Unis accusent Huawei d'avoir vol la technologie de test de tlphone portable de T-Mobile,*
*et vendu de la technologie amricaine  l'Iran * 

Les procureurs amricains ont dvoil lundi deux actes d'accusation contre Huawei, intensifiant le combat de l'administration Trump contre le gant chinois des smartphones. Lun des chefs daccusation mentionne galement Meng Wanzhou, directeur financier de Huawei et fille du fondateur de la socit, et l'accuse, ainsi que la socit, de vendre de la technologie amricaine  l'Iran, en violation des lois amricaines en matire de sanctions.

Lautre acte daccusation reproche  Huawei davoir vol la technologie de test de tlphone portable de T-Mobile. Et Huawei est accus d'avoir vol la technologie au sens le plus littral du monde : selon l'acte d'accusation, un employ de Huawei est entr dans un laboratoire de test T-Mobile, a cach un bras de robot dans son sac et est sorti. Le hold-up tait la dernire tape des efforts de plus en plus agressifs de Huawei pour comprendre le fonctionnement du systme de test de smartphone de T-Mobile.

Les procureurs amricains font valoir que les deux actes d'accusation rvlent une culture de tromperie chez le gant chinois des smartphones.

 Huawei et ses dirigeants ont  plusieurs reprises refus de respecter les lois des tats-Unis et les pratiques commerciales internationales habituelles , a dclar le directeur du FBI, Christopher A. Wray. Le gouvernement amricain a donc pris la dcision extraordinaire de dposer non pas un, mais deux actes d'accusation contre une grande entreprise chinoise.

*Tappy, le robot testeur*

Pour garantir la qualit des smartphones quil revendait  ses clients, T-Mobile a dvelopp un robot appel "Tappy". Il possdait un "doigt" mcanique capable de simuler des heures d'utilisation dans le monde rel. Le robot a t conu pour dtecter les dfauts des nouveaux smartphones avant qu'ils ne soient vendus aux clients, aidant ainsi T-Mobile  amliorer le niveau de satisfaction de ses clients et  rduire les retours. Les fournisseurs de smartphones comme Huawei ont eu accs  un laboratoire contenant des robots qu'ils pourraient utiliser pour tester leurs propres smartphones.

Selon l'acte d'accusation, Huawei souhaitait ardemment se doter d'un robot de test,  la fois pour l'aider  russir les tests de T-Mobile et pour tester les tlphones vendus aux autres oprateurs du monde entier. T-Mobile avait accord  un petit nombre d'employs spcifiques de Huawei USA l'accs au laboratoire d'essais conformment  des accords de confidentialit trs stricts.  la mi-2012, les dirigeants de Huawei en Chine ont commenc  faire pression sur ces employs pour qu'ils recueillent plus d'informations sur le fonctionnement.


Au dbut, ces efforts se limitaient  demander aux employs de T-Mobile des informations complmentaires sur le robot. Mais en janvier 2013, T-Mobile en avait assez des employs de Huawei qui les harcelaient pour avoir des dtails sur le fonctionnement de Tappy.

 Nous ne POUVONS poser aucune question au TMO sur le robot , a crit un employ de Huawei aux tats-Unis dans un courrier lectronique au sige.  Le TMO est TRS en colre  propos des questions que nous avons poses. Dsol de ne pouvoir vous fournir plus d'informations . En avril, T-Mobile menaait d'interdire aux employs de Huawei de se rendre au laboratoire s'ils n'arrtaient pas de poser des questions sur le robot.

*Plutt que dy mettre un terme, Huawei aurait intensifi ses efforts despionnage industriel*

Huawei aurait envoy un ingnieur de Chine  Seattle, o se trouvait le laboratoire d'essais, pour inspecter personnellement le robot T-Mobile. Les employs autoriss par T-Mobile ont aid l'ingnieur  entrer dans le laboratoire de T-Mobile. Un employ de T-Mobile a dcouvert qu'il tait dans le laboratoire et lui a demand de partir.

Sans se dcourager, ils sont retourns au laboratoire le lendemain. Une fois encore, les employs autoriss de Huawei auraient utilis leurs badges pour donner accs  l'ingnieur chinois. L'ingnieur  a pris de nombreuses photographies non autorises de Tappy et a rassembl des informations techniques sur le robot . Une fois encore, un employ de T-Mobile a dcouvert ce qui se passait et a ordonn au groupe de partir.

Furieux, T-Mobile a banni la plupart des employs de Huawei de son laboratoire, permettant  un seul employ de continuer  tester les tlphones Huawei qui devaient dj tre mis  la vente par T-Mobile. Quelques semaines plus tard, cet employ a vol le bras d'un des robots T-Mobile du laboratoire.

 Au moment o il s'apprtait  quitter le laboratoire , l'employ  a plac subrepticement un des bras du robot Tappy dans son sac d'ordinateur portable et l'a secrtement retir du laboratoire  , selon l'acte daccusation.

De nuit, selon les procureurs, lingnieur chinois a procd  une analyse technique dtaille du bras du robot et a pris de nombreuses photographies.  Certaines des photographies montrent la largeur prcise de certaines parties du bras du robot en montrant un appareil de mesure  ct des pices  , indique l'acte d'accusation.

L'employ a rendu le bras du robot le lendemain matin, affirmant qu'il l'avait emport chez lui par accident. T-Mobile a dcid de bannir tout le personnel de Huawei de son laboratoire.

Huawei craignait que cet incident ne mettent en colre T-Mobile au point danantir ses espoirs d'entrer sur le march lucratif des tats-Unis (il faut prciser que T-Mobile avait t le premier oprateur amricain majeur  commencer  vendre les tlphones de Huawei). 

Ainsi, lacte daccusation reproche  Huawei davoir induit T-Mobile en erreur sur ce qui sest pass. En effet, Huawei aurait men une  enqute interne   frauduleuse, puis rdig un rapport affirmant que les vols de secrets avaient t perptrs par  deux individus qui agissaient de leur propre chef  et  qui ont viol les politiques de notre socit et ont donc t renvoys pour ce motif . En ralit, selon les procureurs, de nombreuses personnes  Huawei taient au courant et soutenaient les actions des employs.

*Le second acte daccusation*

Les procureurs ont dvoil un deuxime acte d'accusation, aux cts de celui allguant le vol des secrets commerciaux des robots de T-Mobile. Celui-ci a accus Huawei, et plus particulirement la directrice financire Meng, d'avoir menti aux institutions financires occidentales au sujet des transactions de Huawei en Iran.

La loi amricaine interdit aux entreprises amricaines de vendre de la technologie  l'Iran et aux entreprises de pays tiers tels que la Chine de revendre  l'Iran une technologie de fabrication amricaine. Les entreprises qui ne respectent pas cette interdiction risquent de perdre totalement accs  la technologie amricaine, une sanction que l'administration Trump a brivement impose  un autre gant chinois du smartphone, ZTE, pour des problmes similaires.


*Meng Wanzhou, directrice financire de la socit chinoise Huawei Technologie*
Les institutions financires amricaines ne sont pas non plus censes fournir de services aux entreprises qui font des affaires illicites en Iran. Ainsi, lorsque Reuters a annonc que Huawei vendait de la technologie amricaine  l'Iran via une socit cran en 2012, les partenaires bancaires occidentaux de Huawei se sont retrouvs dans une position dlicate. En juin 2013, Meng a rencontr des personnes dans le secteur financier au sein dune banque faisant affaire avec Huawei.

Selon les procureurs, elle aurait menti sur les transactions de Huawei en Iran. Elle a affirm que Huawei se conformait  la loi amricaine et a ni que la socit cran (dont elle sigeait au conseil dadministration) avait t cre pour chapper aux sanctions imposes par les tats-Unis. Elle s'est rendue aux tats-Unis au dbut de 2014 et a prsent des affirmations similaires, selon les points de discussion obtenus par les procureurs amricains. Les procureurs disent que les mensonges de Meng ont convaincu la banque de continuer  faire affaire avec Huawei.

*Le bras de fer entre Beijing et Washington*

Meng, la fille du fondateur de Huawei, a t arrte  Vancouver le 1er dcembre. La Chine a ensuite arrt deux Canadiens pour des raisons de scurit nationale.

Meng, qui a t mise en libert surveille, doit comparatre devant un tribunal canadien mardi pour discuter des modifications  apporter  ses conditions de mise en libert sous caution, selon le programme de la Cour suprme de la Colombie-Britannique.

Le radiodiffuseur public canadien CBC a dclar mardi que le Canada avait reu une demande dextradition officielle, citant le ministre de la Justice du Canada.

Le ministre chinois des Affaires trangres a exprim sa  grave proccupation   propos de ces accusations et a exhort les tats-Unis  abandonner le mandat darrt et  mettre fin  la  suppression draisonnable  de socits chinoises.

Le secrtaire amricain au Commerce, Wilbur Ross, a dclar que les accusations taient  totalement distinctes  des ngociations commerciales. Toutefois, cette volution risque de bouleverser les pourparlers de haut niveau entre Beijing et Washington cette semaine dans le cadre de ngociations destines  attnuer les tensions commerciales entre les deux plus grandes conomies du monde.

Selon les procdures juridiques en vigueur au Canada, le ministre de la Justice disposera de 30 jours  compter de la rception de la demande dextradition pour dcider sil convient ou non daccorder une autorisation. S'il accepte, l'affaire de Meng sera renvoye devant la Cour suprme de la Colombie-Britannique pour une audience d'extradition, ce qui pourrait prendre des semaines, voire des mois.

Sources : Reuters, acte d'accusation (1 et 2)

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Huawei prvoit une enveloppe de 2 milliards USD sur cinq ans pour la cyberscurit afin de rassurer ses clients occidentaux
 ::fleche::  L'Europe doit se mfier de Huawei, dit un responsable technique europen aprs l'arrestation d'un dirigeant de Huawei dans le cadre d'une enqute
 ::fleche::  Aprs Huawei, Apple va doter ses smartphones de puces graves en 7 nm, elles seront embarques dans les nouveaux iPhone Xs et Xs Max
 ::fleche::  Huawei a t accus d'avoir trich sur les tests de plusieurs flagships, en se servant d'un  mode performance  pour booster ses appareils
 ::fleche::  Huawei russit galement  s'imposer comme second vendeur de smartphones au 2T18 en Europe, malgr un essoufflement dans la rgion EMEA

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Les Etats-Unis ne peuvent pas nous craser, dit le fondateur de Huawei*
*Et  Le monde ne peut pas nous quitter parce que nous sommes plus avancs* 

Ren Zhengfei, lors de sa toute premire interview internationale accorde  BBC depuis l'arrestation de Meng Wanzhou, directeur financier de Huawei et sa fille, le fondateur de Huawei a, non seulement, rejet les pressions exerces par les Etats-Unis, mais il a galement fait preuve dune confiance indfectible dans son entreprise quil dit pouvoir rsister aux vagues attaques des Etats-Unis. Ren Zhengfei a dit, ce mardi, que l'arrestation de sa fille Meng Wanzhou, est politiquement motive, et que si les Etats-Unis interdisent Huawei, la socit pourra compter sur dautres parties du monde. Selon le fondateur de Huawei, son entreprise est trop grande et trop importante pour faire faillite.

 Il n'y a aucun moyen pour que les Etats-Unis puissent nous craser , a-t-il dit.  Le monde ne peut pas nous quitter parce que nous sommes plus avancs. Mme s'ils persuadent d'autres pays de ne pas nous utiliser temporairement, on peut toujours rduire un peu les choses. , a-t-il ajout.




La fille de M. Zhengfei, Meng Wanzhou, directeur financier de Huawei, a t arrte le 1er dcembre  Vancouver  la demande des tats-Unis et devrait faire l'objet d'une demande d'extradition officielle. Elle et lentreprise de son pre font lobjet dun total de 23 accusations rparties en deux actes d'accusation par le ministre amricain de la Justice. La premire concerne les allgations selon lesquelles Huawei aurait cach des liens commerciaux avec l'Iran, qui fait l'objet de sanctions commerciales de la part des tats-Unis. La seconde comprend l'accusation de tentative de vol de secrets commerciaux.

Huawei a fait l'objet d'un examen minutieux aux tats-Unis, o des reprsentants du gouvernement affirment que la socit reprsente une menace pour la scurit nationale et qu'elle pourrait tre utilise comme navire d'espionnage par le gouvernement chinois. Selon BBC News, la semaine dernire, le secrtaire d'tat amricain Mike Pompeo a mis en garde les allis du pays contre l'utilisation de la technologie Huawei, affirmant qu'il serait plus difficile pour Washington de  s'associer avec eux . Mais Huawei nie tout acte rprhensible qui lui est reproch par les Etats-Unis.

Cependant, certains partenaires comme l'Australie et la Nouvelle-Zlande se sont dj joints aux tats-Unis pour interdire ou empcher Huawei de fournir de l'quipement pour leurs futurs rseaux mobiles  large bande 5G, tandis que le Canada examine si les produits de l'entreprise prsentent une menace grave pour la scurit.

Toutefois, le fondateur de Huawei se veut confiant et avertit :  le monde ne peut pas nous quitter parce que nous sommes plus avancs , a-t-il dit lors de son entretien avec Karishma Vaswani de la BBC.  Si les lumires s'teignent  l'ouest, l'est brillera encore. Et si le Nord s'assombrit, il y a toujours le Sud. L'Amrique ne reprsente pas le monde. L'Amrique ne reprsente qu'une partie du monde. , a-t-il ajout.

Bien que Huawei ait rejet toutes les accusations  son encontre, les lgislateurs amricains ont dj pris des mesures pour limiter la prsence de l'entreprise aux USA, et le prsident Trump devrait publier un dcret excutif limitant davantage les ventes d'quipement aux tats-Unis. Il y a en fait que depuis des annes, les entreprises technologiques chinoises sont dans la ligne de mire des autorits amricaines ; elles sont souponnes de collusion avec le parti communiste et despionnage pour le compte du gouvernement chinois.

 Nous sommes profondment proccups quant aux risques lis  l'insertion dans notre rseau de tlcommunications d'une entreprise ou entit dtenue par un gouvernement tranger qui ne partage pas nos valeurs , sest exprim Chris Wray  directeur du FBI  devant la commission permanente du Snat des tats-Unis ddie  la surveillance de la communaut du renseignement amricaine, en visant Huawei et ZTE.  Cela ouvre la voie  des possibilits de pression ou de contrle sur notre infrastructure de tlcommunications. Cet tat de choses permettrait  des tiers de modifier ou extirper des informations de faon furtive , a-t-il ajout.


*A propos de larrestation de sa fille*

Quand il a t questionn  propos de larrestation de sa fille, M. Zhengfei sest oppos aux accusations amricaines contre elle. Pour lui, l'arrestation de Meng Wanzhou est politiquement motive. 

 Tout d'abord, je m'oppose  ce que les tats-Unis ont fait. Ce genre d'acte politiquement motiv n'est pas acceptable. Les tats-Unis aiment sanctionner les autres, chaque fois qu'il y a un problme, ils utiliseront de telles mthodes combatives. , a-t-il rpondu.  Nous nous y opposons. Mais maintenant que nous avons suivi cette voie, nous allons laisser les tribunaux rgler a. , a-t-il ajout.

*Au sujet de ses investissements au Royaume-Uni*

 Faut-il se mfier de Huawei ou d'autres socits chinoises ? Oui, je pense que nous devons nous mfier de ces entreprises , a dclar Andrus Ansip, commissaire europen en charge de la technologie de lUE, lors d'une confrence de presse  Bruxelles. Toutefois, selon BBC News, le National Cyber Security Centre du Royaume-Uni a dcid, aujourdhui, que tout risque pos par l'utilisation de la technologie Huawei dans les projets de tlcommunications britanniques peut tre gr, mme si le pays est en trait de sortir de lUE.

En effet, de nombreuses entreprises de tlphonie mobile du Royaume-Uni, dont Vodafone, EE et Three, qui travaillent avec Huawei pour dvelopper leurs rseaux 5G, attendent les rsultats dun examen gouvernemental, prvu en mars ou en avril prochain, pour continuer ou arrter de collaborer avec Huawei.

Toutefois, au cas o une interdiction britannique interviendrait, le fondateur de Huawei a affirm quil  ne retirera pas notre investissement pour cette raison. Nous continuerons  investir au Royaume-Uni. Nous continuons  faire confiance au Royaume-Uni, et nous esprons que le Royaume-Uni nous fera encore plus confiance. , a-t-il dit.  Nous allons investir encore plus au Royaume-Uni. Parce que si les Etats-Unis ne nous font pas confiance, alors nous allons transfrer notre investissement des Etats-Unis vers le Royaume-Uni  une chelle encore plus grande. 

*A propos des accusations de lespionnage pour le  compte du gouvernement chinois*

Selon BBC News, en vertu du droit chinois, les entreprises sont tenues de  soutenir le travail de renseignement national, de cooprer avec lui et de collaborer  ses activits . Toutefois, le fondateur de la plus grande entreprise prive dit quil ne prendrait de tel risque.  Le gouvernement chinois a dj clairement dit qu'il n'installera pas de portes drobes. Et nous n'installerons pas de portes drobes non plus. Nous n'allons pas risquer le dgot de notre pays et de nos clients partout dans le monde,  cause de quelque chose comme a. , a-t-il rpondu.  Notre socit n'entreprendra jamais d'activits d'espionnage. Si nous avons de telles actions, alors je fermerai la socit. , a-t-il ajout.

Selon BBC News, Ren Zhengfei a exprim une grande confiance en son entreprise en se laissant entrainer dans la conversation quand il sagissait de rpondre  certaines questions. Par contre quand il a sagit de parler des prsums liens de son entreprise avec l'arme et le gouvernement chinois, M. Zhengfei a seulement dit qu'il ne s'agissait pas de faits, mais simplement d'allgations, et a insist sur le fait que les relations politiques ne sont pas ce qui a men Huawei au succs aujourd'hui.

M. Zhengfei a galement confirm, selon BBC News, la prsence au sein de Huawei d'un comit du Parti communiste chinois, tout en soutenant que c'est ce que toutes les entreprises trangres ou nationales oprant en Chine doivent avoir pour se conformer  la loi. Linformation, selon laquelle un comit du gouvernement serait prsent au sein de toutes les entreprises trangres comme nationales en Chine, nest probablement pas faite pour faire cesser la guerre commerciale entre la Chine et les Etats-Unis.

*Source :* BBC News

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la sortie du fondateur de Huawei ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la prsence dun comit gouvernemental au sein des entreprises oprant en Chine ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle suite donnez-vous aux accusations portes contre Meng Wanzhou et Huawei ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le prsident Trump devrait bannir l'utilisation d'quipements de tlcommunications chinois sur les rseaux amricains, la semaine prochaine
 ::fleche::  Huawei clone des composants Apple, rcompense les employs pour vol de technologie, d'autres concurrents ont aussi t victimes, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  L'Europe doit se mfier de Huawei, dit un responsable technique europen, aprs l'arrestation d'un dirigeant de Huawei dans le cadre d'une enqute
 ::fleche::  Huawei et ZTE continuent d'tre la cible des agences de renseignement amricaines, qui prescrivent la non-utilisation de leurs smartphones
 ::fleche::  Huawei prvoit une enveloppe de 2 milliards USD sur cinq ans pour la cyberscurit, afin de rassurer ses clients occidentaux

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Aprs lAllemagne, la Grande-Bretagne refuse de cder aux pressions US pour bannir Huawei*
*Citant labsence dlment de preuves d'espionnage*

Par la voix de Ciaran Martin, directeur du National Cyber Security Centre (NCSC), la Grande-Bretagne affirme quaucun lment de preuve susceptible de confirmer une quelconque activit malveillante de la part de lentreprise technologique Huawei nexiste et quelle est en mesure de grer les risques de scurit lis  lutilisation des quipements de tlcommunications fournis par ladite entreprise.


Signalons au passage que le NCSC fait partie de lagence de renseignement britannique du GCHQ et que Huawei est considr  lheure actuelle comme le plus grand fabricant mondial dquipements de tlcommunications. Mais le gant chinois traverserait une priode trouble en Grande-Bretagne depuis quun rapport du gouvernement de juillet 2018 a constat que des problmes techniques affectant la chane dapprovisionnement de ses quipements avaient expos les rseaux de tlcoms nationaux  de nouveaux risques de scurit.

Lors dune confrence sur la cyberscurit qui sest rcemment tenue  Bruxelles, Ciaran a assur que la Grande-Bretagne navait pas encore dcid de sa politique de scurit pour les rseaux nationaux 5G, mais que les quipements Huawei taient soumis  une surveillance dtaille et  des contrles gouvernementaux stricts sur leur utilisation.  Notre rgime est sans doute le rgime de surveillance le plus dur et le plus rigoureux au monde pour Huawei , a-t-il confi.

Lorsque, plus tard, on lui a demand si ladministration Trump avait prsent  son pays des preuves attestant ces allgations, Martin a rpondu aux journalistes :  Je serais oblig de signaler sil y avait des preuves de malveillance... par Huawei. Et nous navons pas encore  le faire. Alors jespre que cest tout . Il a par ailleurs ajout que son organisation a publi un document dtaill dans lequel il expose la faon dont la Grande-Bretagne gre les risques de cyberespionnage li  cette affaire.


Commentant le rapport de juillet 2018 prcdemment voqu Martin a tenu  clarifier les choses en disant :  Comme nous lavons dit  lpoque, et comme nous le rptons aujourdhui, ces problmes concernent les normes relatives  la cyberscurit, ce ne sont pas des indicateurs dactivits hostiles de la Chine . De plus, il faut savoir que Huawei a accept les conclusions du rapport et a prvu une enveloppe de 2 milliards USD sur cinq ans pour la cyberscurit pour sattaquer  ces problmes afin de rassurer ses clients occidentaux. Daprs Martin, la Grande-Bretagne surveille le gant chinois et ne fera aucun compromis vis--vis des amliorations quelle attend de lui :  nous ne dclarerons pas que les problmes sont en voie dtre rsolus tant quil ny aura pas de preuve claire que cest le cas , a-t-il prcis.

Ces dclarations interviennent dans un contexte de tension entre la Chine et les tats-Unis marqu par des allgations despionnage profres  lencontre de Pkin et de certaines multinationales chinoises par ladministration Trump qui demande  ses allis de ne pas utiliser les technologies (notamment pour le dploiement de la 5G) et les produits du groupe. Huawei fait lobjet dun examen minutieux en Occident au sujet de ses connexions supposes avec le gouvernement chinois et des allgations despionnage dtat formules par les tats-Unis.


Vraisemblablement surpris par cette prise de position, Washington a ragi par la voix du Snateur dmocrate Mark Warner en rappelant que  les tats-Unis et leurs allis doivent maintenir un front commun contre le risque de chane dapprovisionnement dquipements provenant de pays qui ne respectent pas la primaut du droit et qui imposent rgulirement des exigences de surveillance extrajudiciaire aux entreprises nationales . Warner a galement prcis vouloir mieux  cerner dans leur intgralit les raisons qui ont motiv la dcision britannique .

 titre de rappel, aucun lment de preuve na t produit publiquement par Washington et Huawei a ni  plusieurs reprises ces allgations. Malgr tout, celles-ci ont conduit plusieurs pays occidentaux  restreindre laccs de cette entreprise  leurs marchs. Vodafone, second oprateur de tlphonie mobile au monde, a dclar en janvier dernier quil arrtait le dploiement des quipements Huawei dans les rseaux centraux jusqu ce que les gouvernements occidentaux accordent une autorisation de scurit complte. Dautres oprateurs en Europe, dont BT en Grande-Bretagne et Orange en France, ont dj retir les quipements de la marque Huawei ou pris des mesures pour limiter son utilisation future.

La Grande-Bretagne semble reprsenter un champ de bataille hautement stratgique pour le gant Huawei dans son bras de fer contre les tats-Unis en Europe. Toute dcision de Londres dautoriser la socit chinoise  participer  la construction de rseaux 5G de nouvelle gnration serait surveille de prs par dautres pays en raison de lappartenance de la Grande-Bretagne  lorganisation des Five Eyes dont les tats-Unis sont membres et dune certaine aussi  lUE.

*Source* : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle attitude devrait adopter la France vis--vis de Huawei dans cette affaire, selon vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Huawei a t accus d'avoir trich sur les tests de plusieurs flagships en se servant d'un  mode performance  pour booster ses appareils
 ::fleche::  L'Allemagne refuse de cder  la pression US et bannir Huawei, estimant n'avoir aucune preuve que les quipements de l'entreprise servent  espionner
 ::fleche::  Un hacker met sur pied un botnet de plus de 18 000 routeurs Huawei en l'espace d'une seule journe, profitant d'une vulnrabilit svre connue
 ::fleche::  Les Etats-Unis ne peuvent pas nous craser, dit le fondateur de Huawei, et  Le monde ne peut pas nous quitter parce que nous sommes plus avancs

----------


## marsupial

Je ne pense pas que Huawei installe des backdoors dans ses matriels. Nous nous en serions dj aperus. Avec des contrles comme prvus avec l'ANSSI, tout devrait bien se passer. L o il faudra se mfier, c'est sur l'espionnage de technologies, mais la France a peu de soucis  se faire de ce point de vue l. Il s'agit surtout des tats-Unis qui ont  craindre.

----------


## herr_wann

Les anglais ne sont pas fous et ne prendront pas le risque de se mettre  dos un partenaire commercial aussi puissant que la Chine sans preuves formelles

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est chouette de voir des pays europen qui refusent de suivre les USA.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Abandonner les quipements Huawei retarderait le dploiement de la 5G en Europe  de probablement deux ans ,*
*selon le PDG de Vodafone * 

Lors d'une confrence de presse au Mobile World Congress  Barcelone lundi, le prsident de Vodafone, Nick Read, a dclar qu'interdire  Huawei de fournir une infrastructure 5G en Europe entraverait la concurrence dans la chane d'approvisionnement. Les socits chinoise Huawei, Finlandaise Nokia et Sudoise Ericsson sont les trois plus grands fournisseurs d'quipements de tlcommunication au monde, reprsentant plus de la moiti des revenus du march, selon le cabinet d'tudes Dell'Oro.

 Si nous concentrons nos efforts sur deux acteurs, je pense que c'est une position malsaine, non seulement pour nous en tant qu'industrie, mais galement pour l'infrastructure nationale du pays , a dclar Read.

Lundi  Barcelone, Huawei et Vodafone ont vant leur partenariat commercial avec une dmonstration 5G lors de l'vnement. La socit britannique s'appuie sur les quipements de la socit chinoise pour grer bon nombre de ses rseaux.

Read a ajout qu'il serait  extrmement coteux  pour les oprateurs et les consommateurs si les entreprises taient obliges d'changer leurs quipements Huawei pour se tourner vers les offres concurrentes, ajoutant que cela retarderait le dploiement de la 5G en Europe  de probablement deux ans . 

 Cela dsavantage structurellement l'Europe , a-t-il dclar.  Bien sr, les tats-Unis ne rencontrent pas ce problme, car ils ne se servent pas d'quipement Huawei  


*Les tats-Unis font pression pour provoquer un boycott dHuawei chez leurs allis*

Huawei est lun des plus grands fournisseurs dquipements de tlcommunication au monde et a conquis des marchs cls en proposant des quipements de haute technologie  un cot infrieur  celui de ses concurrents.

Mais la socit a effectivement t laisse de ct sur le march amricain avec des responsables citant des proccupations selon lesquelles sa technologie pourrait permettre lespionnage du gouvernement chinois, accusations dmenties par Huawei. 

Il faut rappeler que des responsables amricains ont publiquement dclar que leur plus gros souci tait que Pkin puisse contraindre Huawei  utiliser ses connaissances en matire de matriel pour espionner ou saboter des rseaux de tlcommunications trangers.

Nanmoins, certains pays comme lAllemagne et la Grande-Bretagne ont refus de cder  la pression amricaine

*Allemagne*

LAllemagne a exprim son scepticisme concernant cette affaire, affirmant n'avoir trouv aucune preuve que la socit pourrait utiliser son quipement pour lespionnage. Spiegel Arne Schoenbohm, chef de l'Office fdral allemand de la scurit de l'information (BSI) a dclar que pour des dcisions aussi srieuses qu'une interdiction, il faut des preuves, ajoutant que son agence ne disposait pas de telles preuves. Il fait galement savoir que les experts du BSI avaient examin les produits et composants Huawei du monde entier avant de se prononcer.

Cette dcision du BSI na pas enchant tout le monde et certains se sont exprims. Cest le cas de Ronja Kniep, experte en scurit dans le secteur des tlcommunications qui a dclar  lAFP ceci :  Je pense qu'il est faux de laisser entendre que les proccupations relatives  l'espionnage chinois sont infondes et faciles  dtecter. Mme si Huawei na aucune relation officielle avec le gouvernement chinois, cela ne signifie pas pour autant que les services chinois nutilisent pas la socit et sa technologie comme vecteurs despionnage. 


*Grande-Bretagne*

Par la voix de Ciaran Martin, directeur du National Cyber Security Centre (NCSC), la Grande-Bretagne a affirm quaucun lment de preuve susceptible de confirmer une quelconque activit malveillante de la part de lentreprise technologique Huawei nexiste et quelle est en mesure de grer les risques de scurit lis  lutilisation des quipements de tlcommunications fournis par ladite entreprise.

Prcisons que le NCSC fait partie de lagence de renseignement britannique du GCHQ et que Huawei est considr  lheure actuelle comme le plus grand fabricant mondial dquipements de tlcommunications. Mais le gant chinois traverserait une priode trouble en Grande-Bretagne depuis quun rapport du gouvernement de juillet 2018 a constat que des problmes techniques et affectant la chane dapprovisionnement de ses quipements avaient expos les rseaux de tlcoms nationaux  de nouveaux risques de scurit.

*Vodafone fait marche arrire, aprs avoir annonc une suspension du dploiement des quipements Huawei*

En janvier, Vodafone avait annonc son intention de  suspendre  le dploiement d'quipements Huawei dans ses rseaux centraux europens, mais Read a dclar que la socit avait continu de dployer les quipements radio 5G de Huawei  un rythme acclr dans toute l'Europe. Il a ajout que les gouvernements devaient adopter une approche  factuelle  pour valuer les problmes de scurit avec Huawei, ajoutant qu'il ne rencontrerait aucun responsable amricain  Barcelone cette semaine.

  ce stade, je prfrerais travailler avec les gouvernements et les valeurs mobilires sur une base nationale et veiller  ce que nous ayons une conversation base sur les faits , a-t-il dclar.

Plus tt lundi, Borje Ekholm, PDG d'Ericsson, a dclar  Jon Fortt Huawei, de CNBC, que les proccupations en matire de scurit craient une incertitude chez les oprateurs.

 C'est trs spculatif, nous n'avons aucune ide de ce qui va arriver , a-t-il dclar. Dans le mme temps, le PDG de Nokia, Rajeev Surav, a dclar  Karen Tso, de CNBC, dimanche, qu'il observait  de prs   l'volution de Huawei.

Read de Vodafone a dclar qu'il existait une  forte concurrence  entre les trois fournisseurs d'quipement, mais a ajout que Huawei disposait d'une  technologie de pointe . Dailleurs, lors d'une table ronde avec les mdias dimanche  Barcelone, le prsident de Huawei, Guo Ping, a dclar que la socit avait 12 mois d'avance sur ses concurrents en matire de technologie 5G.

La 5G devrait rvolutionner lconomie numrique en permettant ladoption de nouvelles technologies telles que les voitures autonomes et lInternet des objets.

Source : CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du point du vue du PDG de Vodafone ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Huawei clone des composants Apple, rcompense les employs pour vol de technologie, d'autres concurrents ont aussi t victimes, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Huawei prsente le Kunpeng 920, le processeur le plus complexe au monde, mais il ne sera disponible que sur les plateformes Huawei
 ::fleche::  Les Etats-Unis accusent Huawei d'avoir vol la technologie de test de tlphone portable de T-Mobile, et vendu de la technologie amricaine  l'Iran

----------


## tmcuh

Je trouve a un peu db*** cette course  la 5G car de toute faon a reste toujours un protocole de communication avec ses problmes et ses avantages. 
Lorsqu'on rvle que la 4G et 5G ont des problmes de respect de la vie priv, il faudrait peut tre attendre de corriger le protocole avant de se lancer tte baisser l dedans. 
Ceux qui veulent faire de la recherche et dveloppement sur base du protocole de base le font dj trs certainement. Il ne faut pas un rseau national pour a
Mme si j'en conviens que le rseau est satur et qu'on se paye des grosses pertes de dbit, il n'en reste pas moins que la plupart des objets connects le sont  la maison, donc derrire une ligne fibr (logiquement). 
Si on pense dj aux voitures connects, vu le peu d'encombrement de voiture dans nos rgions et de donnes qu'elles transitent... et vu qu'on a de toute faon pas de voiture connects qui sature le rseau le raisonnement est un peu biais !

Je trouve qu'il devrait y avoir un moratoire sur le sujet sur base d'expert, car tout le monde le sait bien, soit on se fera espionner par les chinois, soit par les amricains, autant que la technologie reste en Europe mme avec 6 mois, 1 an de retard. Aprs tout nos voiture rouleront pas plus vite, les bateaux non plus, on mangera pas plus vite et y'aura pas plus de bbs pour autant !
Mais comme nos chers socits priv sont avide de profits il y a de forte chance qu'elle vont prendre la mauvaise dcision qu'on essayera de colmat d'ici quelques annes quand nos pays seront tellement espionn et qu'on sera les usines de la chine, que les choses changeront  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

Le *prsident de Vodafone.*

Touche combien de la part de HUAWEI pour raconter cela ?

----------


## Mingolito

Il a raison le prsident de vodaphone, la Chine est devenue clairement dsormais leader technologique.

Maintenant les Chinois font des avions, des fuses, des produits hi tech, et pendant ce temps la aux USA ils produisent des tonnes de bouses de vache avec leur btail puant et la France produit du pinard et du camembert, donc ca va juste devenir des pays pour amuser les touristes Chinois, c'est comme remonter  l'poque mdivale. D'ailleurs les chinois ont un QI beaucoup plus levs que les amricains ou les franais, et  Harvard il ont un problme c'est que ils sont obligs de tricher sur les admissions sinon il y aurais plus que des Chinois  Harvard  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> LAllemagne a exprim son scepticisme concernant cette affaire, affirmant n'avoir trouv aucune preuve que la socit pourrait utiliser son quipement pour lespionnage. Spiegel Arne Schoenbohm, chef de l'Office fdral allemand de la scurit de l'information (BSI) a dclar que pour des dcisions aussi srieuses qu'une interdiction, il faut des preuves, ajoutant que son agence ne disposait pas de telles preuves. Il fait galement savoir que les experts du BSI avaient examin les produits et composants Huawei du monde entier avant de se prononcer.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Par la voix de Ciaran Martin, directeur du National Cyber Security Centre (NCSC), la Grande-Bretagne a affirm quaucun lment de preuve susceptible de confirmer une quelconque activit malveillante de la part de lentreprise technologique Huawei nexiste et quelle est en mesure de grer les risques de scurit lis  lutilisation des quipements de tlcommunications fournis par ladite entreprise.


Je suis d'accord avec l'Allemagne et le Royaume-Uni il n'y a aucune preuve que la Chine espionne.
Par contre on a les preuves en ce qui concerne les USA...




> Que pensez-vous du point du vue du PDG de Vodafone ?


C'est possible que si on se passe de Huawei la 5G va mettre 2 ans plus  arriver.
Mais personnellement je ne trouve pas a grave...
De toute faon les voitures autonomes ne sont pas prte pour le moment (mais aprs ce sera peut-tre chouette d'avoir des taxis sans chauffeur, ce sera encore moins cher qu'Uber).
LInternet des objets ne m'intresse pas du tout, pour moi c'est une trs mauvaises ides ces objets connects.
Chaque objet est un potentiel risque de se faire hacker.

IoT : des pirates s'appuient sur le thermostat connect d'un aquarium pour pntrer le rseau d'un casino
Le gouvernement japonais prvoit de pirater les dispositifs IoT des citoyens pour aider  les scuriser avant les Jeux Olympiques 2020 au Japon
Certains tlviseurs intelligents sont moins chers parce quils recueillent et vendent des donnes client

Pour moi c'est gadget. Contrler plein de choses dans sa maison depuis internet a me semble tre une trs mauvaise ide.
J'ai hte que la fibre optique arrive chez moi, mais par contre la 5G je m'en tamponne l'oreille avec une babouche, elle pourrait ne jamais arriver a ne changerait rien pour moi.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il a raison le prsident de vodaphone, la Chine est devenue clairement dsormais leader technologique.


Sauf qu'on a 2 entreprises europennes pouvant dployer du matos 5G, autant se tourner vers elles que vers la Chine. Ne serait ce que pour une question d'indpendance technologique.

Puis bon, c'est facile d'tre le leader quand aprs avoir piqu les technos du monde entier (mme si nos entreprises sont clairement responsables), tu disposes de l'appui politique et financier de ton gouvernement.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Huawei se prparerait  poursuivre le gouvernement des tats-Unis* 
*Pour avoir interdit aux agences fdrales d'utiliser ses produits*

Le gouvernement amricain et le gant chinois de tlcommunication Huawei ne sont pas en bon terme depuis quelques annes dj. Pendant longtemps, les responsables amricains ont dclar que Pkin pouvait utiliser l'quipement de tlcommunication de Huawei pour espionner et perturber les rseaux de communication. L'entreprise a ni ces allgations, mais des manuvres menes par Washington pour saper l'entreprise, que les responsables amricains considrent comme une menace pour la scurit nationale, ne se sont pas arrtes depuis lors. 

Cependant, Huawei ne se contente plus de nier les accusations amricaines portes contre lui. Lentreprise a dcid de se dfendre dsormais dans le conflit qui bat son plein entre elle et le gouvernement amricain. Le gant chinois de l'lectronique s'apprterait  poursuivre le gouvernement des tats-Unis pour avoir interdit aux agences fdrales d'utiliser les produits de l'entreprise, selon deux personnes au courant de laffaire qui se sont confies au New York Times.

Selon le New York Times, le procs prvu pour tre annonc au cours de cette semaine par la socit sera intent dans le district est du Texas, o se trouve le sige social amricain de Huawei. Cette poursuite fait partie des efforts conduits par le gant chinois qui sest lanc dans des campagnes marketing afin de redorer le blason de lentreprise auprs des consommateurs contre une vaste campagne de dnigrement des Etats-Unis. 


En effet, au cours de lanne coule, le gouvernement amricain a intensifi ses pressions sur l'entreprise. Le Congrs a accus Huawei dtre li au pouvoir chinois et dutiliser ses smartphones  des fins despionnage. Le gouvernement avait fait pression sur loprateur AT&T pour annuler un contrat avec la firme asiatique. L'anne dernire la National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA)  une loi d'autorisation de dpenses de la dfense des tats-Unis  avait, par ailleurs, t autorise afin disoler davantage Huawei du march amricain. Des responsables amricains ont mme exhort d'autres gouvernements  interdire l'utilisation des produits de Huawei, mme si certains Etats comme l'Allemagne et la Grande-Bretagne ont refus de cder aux pressions amricaines pour bannir Huawei, en citant l'absence d'lment de preuves de l'espionnage dont Huawei est accus.

Cette anne, le ministre de la Justice a dpos des accusations criminelles contre l'entreprise et son directeur financier pour navoir pas respect les sanctions amricaines contre l'Iran. Cette semaine aura lieu au Canada laudience qui dterminera si le directeur financier de Huawei et fille du fondateur de l'entreprise, Meng Wanzhou, sera extrad vers les tats-Unis pour faire rpondre  ces accusations. 

Dans une interview accorde  BBC en fvrier, Ren Zhengfei, fondateur de Huawei, sest insurg contre le gouvernement amricain. M. Zhengfei sest oppos aux accusations amricaines contre le directeur financier et a qualifi l'arrestation de Meng Wanzhou dtre politiquement motive. Les avocats de Mme Meng ont poursuivi le gouvernement canadien et la police, soutenant que les circonstances de son arrestation et de sa dtention en dcembre avaient viol ses droits. 

Lors de linterview, M. Zhengfei a marqu une confiance absolue en son entreprise qui s'apprte  jouer un rle majeur dans la construction de rseaux sans fil de nouvelle gnration  travers le monde.  Il n'y a aucun moyen pour que les Etats-Unis puissent nous craser , a-t-il dit.  Le monde ne peut pas nous quitter parce que nous sommes plus avancs. Mme s'ils persuadent d'autres pays de ne pas nous utiliser temporairement, on peut toujours rduire un peu les choses. , a-t-il ajout. En effet, certains partenaires comme l'Australie et la Nouvelle-Zlande se sont dj joints aux tats-Unis pour interdire ou empcher Huawei de fournir de l'quipement pour leurs futurs rseaux mobiles  large bande 5G.

Huawei na pas rpondu  une demande de commentaire, mais une poursuite intente par Huawei contre les tats-Unis devrait tre pour contester une section d'une loi d'autorisation de dpenses de la dfense qui a t approuve l'an dernier, daprs le New York Times. Cette disposition empche les agences gouvernementales d'utiliser les quipements de tlcommunications fabriqus par Huawei et ZTE, une autre socit chinoise. Lentreprise serait en train de prvoir de soutenir que l'interdiction amricaine sur son quipement est un acte lgislatif nomm  bill of attainder , qui vise  le punir sans procs. La Constitution des Etats-Unis interdit au Congrs d'adopter de telles lois.

*Une prcdente poursuite du gouvernement amricain pour les mmes motifs*

L'affaire Huawei semble avoir eu un prcdent. La socit russe de cyberscurit Kaspersky Lab, une autre entreprise qui a suscit des inquitudes en matire de scurit aux tats-Unis avait intent deux poursuites contre le gouvernement amricain aprs linterdiction de ses produits. En effet, les responsables amricains ont commenc  s'inquiter du fait que Moscou pourrait utiliser le logiciel de l'entreprise pour recueillir des renseignements. En juin 2017, les snateurs amricains ont demand d'interdire les produits de lditeur russe, utiliss par les militaires, en raison de la crainte que l'entreprise soit vulnrable  l'influence du gouvernement russe, le lendemain du jour o le FBI avait interrog plusieurs de ses employs amricains dans le cadre d'un sondage dans ses oprations.

Kaspersky Lab avait rejet les allgations, mais en septembre 2017, le Dpartement de la scurit intrieure a demand aux organismes fdraux de commencer  retirer les produits de l'entreprise des systmes gouvernementaux. Et pour faciliter lopration de retrait, le Congrs a codifi l'interdiction dans une loi dautorisation de dpenses. Un juge du District de Columbia a ensuite rejet les poursuites de Kaspersky Lab, jugeant que le Congrs tait motiv par le dsir lgitime de protger les rseaux informatiques du gouvernement contre l'intrusion russe. Le juge a galement dclar que les ventes de Kaspersky au gouvernement amricain ne reprsentaient qu'une si petite fraction des affaires de la socit que l'interdiction n'tait pas particulirement svre.

La dcision de rejet des poursuites de Kaspersky a t confirme plus tard par une cour d'appel. Et le juge  d'appel, David S. Tatel, a crit que  Compte tenu de la probabilit non ngligeable que les produits de Kaspersky aient pu compromettre les systmes fdraux et de l'ampleur des dommages qu'une telle intrusion aurait pu causer, la dcision du Congrs de retirer Kaspersky des rseaux fdraux reprsente une rponse raisonnable et quilibre .

Selon le News York Times, l'affaire pnale contre le directeur financier de Huawei aux tats-Unis pourrait tre complique vu les commentaires du prsident Trump alors que la Maison-Blanche a entam des ngociations commerciales avec la Chine. En effet, bien que les affaires criminelles aient traditionnellement t des affaires indpendantes, M. Trump aurait indiqu que le sort de Huawei pourrait tre un objet de marchandage.

 Nous prendrons cette dcision , cest ainsi quaurait rpondu le prsident Trump, lors dune runion avec une dlgation de responsables chinois le mois dernier, lorsqu'on lui a demand s'il abandonnerait les accusations criminelles contre Huawei dans le cadre de laccord commercial qui se prpare entre les Etats-Unis et la Chine.  Nous allons parler au procureur gnral. , a-t-il ajout.

*Source :* The New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle suite donnez-vous  cette poursuite de Huawei ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Huawei clone des composants Apple, rcompense les employs pour vol de technologie, d'autres concurrents ont aussi t victimes, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Huawei prsente le Kunpeng 920, le processeur le plus complexe au monde, mais il ne sera disponible que sur les plateformes Huawei
 ::fleche::  USA : un projet de loi prvoit d'interdire la vente de technologie aux entreprises chinoises, qui commettent des vols de proprit intellectuelle
 ::fleche::  Kaspersky porte plainte contre le dcret amricain, interdisant explicitement l'achat de ses produits au sein de l'administration publique
 ::fleche::  Les Etats-Unis accusent Huawei d'avoir vol la technologie de test de tlphone portable de T-Mobile, et vendu de la technologie amricaine  l'Iran

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Huawei a raison d'attaquer ! Le gouvernement US n'a pas le droit d'interdire Huawei alors qu'il n'existe aucun lment concret.
C'est une guerre commerciale, les USA font croire que la Chine espionne comme prtexte pour interdire les produits Huawei.
Les USA disent  la Chine "vous fabriquez ce qu'on vous dit de fabriquer pour que le profit reviennent  nos entreprises, mais vous ne nous vendez pas du matriel que vous avez conu".
Les USA ont peur parce que la Chine va prendre de l'avance dans le monde de la technologie.
Le prochain Apple sera peut-tre Chinois.
Le prochain CISCO sera peut-tre Chinois  ::P: 
Si il faut mieux pour moins cher, pourquoi acheter US ?
La roue tourne, les entreprises US ne peuvent pas rester numro 1 pour toujours.




> Le Congrs a accus Huawei dtre li au pouvoir chinois et dutiliser ses smartphones  des fins despionnage.


Microsoft, Google, Facebook, Twitter collaborent avec le gouvernement US donc on devrait peut-tre bannir toutes ces entreprises dans l'UE ?
Grce  des lanceurs d'alertes comme Snowden, nous sommes au courant de la surveillance de masse mondiale que pratique les USA avec des services comme la NSA. On a entendu parler de PRISM et tout a.

Le gouvernement US se dit "merde peut-tre que les chinois font comme nous !  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: ".




> Quelle suite donnez-vous  cette poursuite de Huawei ?


a va finir comme Kaspersky, le juge va dire "on a pas dlment mais dans le doute on interdit".




> Et le juge d'appel, David S. Tatel, a crit que  Compte tenu de la *probabilit non ngligeable* que les produits de Kaspersky aient pu compromettre les systmes fdraux et de l'ampleur des dommages qu'une telle intrusion aurait pu causer, la dcision du Congrs de retirer Kaspersky des rseaux fdraux reprsente une rponse raisonnable et quilibre .

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Huawei poursuit le gouvernement des USA pour ce qu'il appelle une interdiction injuste*
*Lobligeant  rendre publiques ses accusations  son encontre*

Cest fait. Le gant chinois de llectronique Huawei a dpos sa plainte contre le gouvernement amricain ce mercredi. L'intention de la socit d'intenter une action en justice a t annonce pour la premire fois lundi par le New York Times. Le procs de Huawei contre le gouvernement des Etats-Unis allgue que la socit avait t injustement et incorrectement interdite comme une menace pour la scurit. Cest lors dune confrence de presse, tenue mercredi dernier, que Huawei a annonc que linterdiction dutilisation de ses produits impose par les agences fdrales amricaines violait toutes procdures lgales.

En effet, les tats-Unis ont fait valoir que Huawei reprsente un risque parce que ses quipements pourraient tre utiliss par les autorits chinoises pour espionner les communications et perturber les rseaux de tlcommunications. Cette position a conduit les principales entreprises de tlcommunications sans fil aux tats-Unis et les agences gouvernementales  viter les produits de Huawei et de traiter avec les entreprises qui utilisent ces mmes produits.

Huawei sest dfendu contre ces allgations en rejetant toutes ces accusations. La socit affirme maintenant que la poursuite vise galement  prouver qu'elle ne se livre pas  de telles pratiques. Lors de la confrence de presse du mercredi dernier, Guo Ping, prsident tournant de Huawei, a notamment dclar ceci :  Pendant trois dcennies, nous avons maintenu un solide bilan en matire de scurit. Huawei na jamais install de puces espionnes dans ses quipements technologiques. Le gouvernement amricain a qualifi nos services de menace pour son pays.
Cependant, les tats-Unis nont jamais fourni de preuves  lappui de leurs accusations selon lesquelles Huawei reprsenterait une relle menace pour la scurit du pays. Le gouvernement amricain tente par tous les moyens de salir notre image. Pire encore, il essaie de bloquer notre dveloppement dans dautres pays.


Selon le New York Times, la poursuite de Huawei obligera le gouvernement amricain  rendre publiques ses accusations contre l'entreprise, mais elle pourrait aussi rendre Huawei vulnrable  un examen plus approfondi de ses pratiques commerciales et de ses relations avec le gouvernement chinois. 

Dans un communiqu annonant le dpt de la poursuite judiciaire, Guo Ping a dclar que  Le Congrs amricain n'a,  maintes reprises, produit aucune preuve  l'appui de ses restrictions sur les produits Huawei .  Nous sommes obligs de prendre cette action en justice en dernier recours. , a-t-il ajout. Le procs de Huawei, intent devant une cour de district des tats-Unis  Plano, au Texas, o lentreprise a son sige social amricain, soutient qu'une section de la National Defense Authorization Act de 2019, une loi d'autorisation de dpenses de la dfense, est inconstitutionnelle, car elle vise Huawei. En effet, la loi fait interdiction aux organismes gouvernementaux de passer des marchs avec Huawei ou des entreprises qui utilisent l'quipement de l'entreprise.

Depuis un certain temps, le fabricant chinois dquipements de tlcommunications a dcid de se dfendre contre la pression quexercent les autorits amricaines sur lui, et ce procs sinscrit dans le cadre d'une offensive juridique et de relations publiques trs agressive que Huawei a rcemment lance pour repousser les accusations d'espionnage des Etats-Unis. Le dbat sur la scurit des systmes de Huawei arrive  un moment critique, les pays du monde entier se prparant  dpenser des centaines de milliards de dollars pour tendre les rseaux cellulaires  la technologie 5G de prochaine gnration, et le gant chinois a un rle dterminant  jouer dans cette transition technologique.

Aprs avoir cart Huawei du march amricain, des responsables amricains ont mme exhort d'autres gouvernements  interdire l'utilisation des produits de Huawei, mme si certains Etats comme l'Allemagne et la Grande-Bretagne ont refus de cder aux pressions amricaines pour bannir Huawei, en citant l'absence d'lment de preuves de l'espionnage dont Huawei est accus.

Cette anne, le ministre de la Justice a dpos des accusations criminelles contre l'entreprise et son directeur financier pour navoir pas respect les sanctions amricaines contre l'Iran, bien que cela nait rien  avoir avec laffaire dinterdiction des produits Huawei. Mme Meng, directeur financier et fille de Ren Zhengfei, le fondateur de l'entreprise, a comparu au cours de cette semaine  Vancouver, en Colombie-Britannique, dans le cadre d'une audience d'extradition. M. Ren Zhengfei tait fermement oppos aux plaintes contre sa fille quil avait qualifies de politiquement motives.

Lors d'une confrence de presse diffuse sur un flux officiel de Huawei sur Twitter, M. Guo a dclar que  Le gouvernement amricain a longtemps qualifi Huawei de menace, il a pirat notre service et vol nos courriels et notre code source , se rfrant aux documents de l'Agence de scurit nationale fournis par l'ancien entrepreneur Edward J. Snowden qui ont montr que l'agence s'tait introduite dans les systmes de Huawei, daprs Le New York Times.

 Pourtant, le gouvernement amricain ne mnage aucun effort pour dnigrer l'entreprise et induire le public en erreur au sujet de Huawei , a-t-il ajout. Selon le New York Time, la sance d'information diffuse en continu sur Twitter a touch plus de deux millions de personnes.

Cependant, la Chine qui est en guerre commerciale actuellement contre les Etats-Unis a un historique d'interruption du commerce avec d'autres pays lors des querelles diplomatiques dont la toute dernire a eu lieu cette semaine. Selon le New York Times, cette semaine, les reprsentants canadiens se sont plaints du fait que la Chine avait commenc  suspendre les importations de canola en provenance du Canada, pendant que les relations entre ces deux pays sont tendues ces derniers temps suite  larrestation de Mme Meng au Canada. Toutefois, Lu Kang, porte-parole du ministre des Affaires trangres de la Chine, a dclar jeudi que la dcision chinoise tait fonde sur la dcouverte de vermines dans le canola canadien.

La poursuite intente par Huawei soutient qu'en ciblant l'entreprise, le Congrs a transgress les principes constitutionnels sur la sparation des pouvoirs ainsi que la clause du projet de loi d'excution, qui interdit une loi qui vise  punir une personne ou une entit sans procs.

 L'effet rel et voulu de ces interdictions est d'interdire  Huawei d'accder  des segments importants du march amricain de l'quipement et des services de tlcommunications, infligeant ainsi  Huawei des prjudices conomiques, concurrentiels et de rputation immdiats et permanents , ont crit les avocats de la socit dans leur poursuite. Parlant dune firme originaire de la Chine, un pays qui impose la censure aux entreprises trangres, ces propos des avocats de Huawei  sont un peu ironiques. 

Le procs vise  mettre l'accent sur linterdiction d'utilisation des l'quipement de Huawei dans les nouveaux rseaux 5G et  pousser le gouvernement des tats-Unis  faire valoir ses arguments. Bien qu'il soit peu probable que Huawei puisse renverser l'opposition amricaine  l'entreprise, elle peut esprer gagner la confiance des fonctionnaires d'autres pays, dont certains en Europe. Un procs similaire avait t intent par Kaspersky Lab contre le gouvernement amricain suite  linterdiction de ses produits, il y a deux ans. Mais les poursuites avaient t rejetes par un juge amricain, soulignant qu'elles dcoulaient d'un dsir lgitime de protger les rseaux amricains.

*Source :* The New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Huawei remportera ce procs ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles seront les rpercutions de ce procs sur les affaires de Huawei hors des Etats-Unis ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  USA : un projet de loi prvoit d'interdire la vente de technologie aux entreprises chinoises, qui commettent des vols de proprit intellectuelle
 ::fleche::  Huawei clone des composants Apple, rcompense les employs pour vol de technologie, d'autres concurrents ont aussi t victimes, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  ZTE : la Chine et les USA sont proches de trouver un accord, pour permettre aux entreprises US de traiter  nouveau avec l'quipementier chinois
 ::fleche::  Le directeur du FBI veut avoir un accs aux donnes chiffres, pour pouvoir lutter efficacement contre les criminels
 ::fleche::  Les USA accusent des entreprises chinoise et tawanaise de vol de secrets industriels,  Micron Technology Inc., un fabricant US de micropuces

----------


## NBoulfroy

Si les USA ont aucune preuve relle et srieux, le pays va encore une fois tre dcrdibilis sur la scne internationale et fragiliser sa position dj bien amoindrie depuis l'investiture de Trump et son dsir de voir les USA retourner vers une politique autarcique conomiquement et un isolement politique progressif (la Russie et la Chine ayant dbut un rel et srieux rapprochement et l'Europe qui dbute un processus de refus de la puissance amricaine et de son intervention dans nos affaires).

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les tats-Unis demandent  l'Allemagne de cesser d'utiliser l'quipement Huawei,*
*sous peine de perdre un accs  certaines donnes des services de renseignements amricains  * 

Depuis dj quelques mois la multinationale Huawei essuie beaucoup de reproches. Une runion sest tenue au mois de juillet au Canada et regroupait les reprsentants des pays tels que l'Australie, le Canada, la Nouvelle-Zlande, le Royaume-Uni et les tats-Unis. Les discussions ont port sur les capacits de la Chine en matire de cyber espionnage et sur l'expansion militaire croissante. Il faut savoir que des responsables amricains ont publiquement dclar que leur plus gros souci tait que Pkin puisse contraindre Huawei  utiliser ses connaissances en matire de matriel pour espionner ou saboter des rseaux de tlcommunications trangers.

Ces inquitudes proviennent du fait que Huawei ait fait lobjet dun examen minutieux de ses liens prsums avec les services de renseignement chinois.  la suite de cela, les pays prsents  cette runion ont dcid dempcher Huawei de btir leurs rseaux Internet 5G ultrarapides de nouvelle gnration.

Aprs avoir recommand aux autres pays reprsents  cette runion de rester  lcart de certains fournisseurs de tlcommunications chinois, les tats-Unis ont exerc galement des pressions sur les autorits allemandes pour qu'elles abandonnent Huawei. En dcembre, lAllemagne a exprim son scepticisme concernant cette affaire, affirmant n'avoir trouv aucune preuve que la socit pourrait utiliser son quipement pour lespionnage.

Spiegel Arne Schoenbohm, chef de l'Office fdral allemand de la scurit de l'information (BSI) a dclar que pour des dcisions aussi srieuses qu'une interdiction, il faut des preuves, ajoutant que son agence ne disposait pas de telles preuves. Il fait galement savoir que les experts du BSI avaient examin les produits et composants Huawei du monde entier avant de se prononcer.

Cette dcision du BSI na pas enchant tout le monde et certains se sont exprims. Cest le cas de Ronja Kniep, experte en scurit dans le secteur des tlcommunications qui a dclar  lAFP ceci :  Je pense qu'il est faux de laisser entendre que les proccupations relatives  l'espionnage chinois sont infondes et faciles  dtecter. Mme si Huawei na aucune relation officielle avec le gouvernement chinois, cela ne signifie pas pour autant que les services chinois nutilisent pas la socit et sa technologie comme vecteurs despionnage. 

Le dploiement de la 5G devrait s'acclrer dans les annes  venir et Huawei a investi des annes et des milliards de dollars pour se prparer  ce moment. Selon des experts, une partie de cet investissement pourrait tre gaspille si la socit tait exclue des lucratifs marchs des tlcommunications occidentaux. Sachant cela, il serait donc prfrable pour la socit chinoise de tout faire pour que cela ne se produise pas. 


*Les tats-Unis ragissent*

Dans l'une des demandes les plus explicites encore adresses  un alli sur Huawei, le gouvernement amricain a demand  l'Allemagne d'abandonner la socit chinoise de ses projets ou de risquer de perdre l'accs  certaines donnes des services de renseignement amricains, rapporte le Wall Street Journal.

Huawei a fait face  des accusations des tats-Unis selon laquelle il pourrait tre utilis par le gouvernement chinois pour l'espionnage. La socit a ni  plusieurs reprises quelle agirait au nom de la Chine et a soulign que le gouvernement amricain navait prsent aucune preuve publique corroborant ces affirmations, mais que les autorits amricaines ntaient toujours pas convaincues. L'administration Trump a fait pression sur les allis pour qu'ils mettent fin  leurs relations avec Huawei, mais l'Allemagne, poursuivant ses projets, n'a pas interdit la socit de quitter ses rseaux.

Selon le journal, une lettre de l'ambassadeur amricain en Allemagne avertit le pays que les tats-Unis cesseront de divulguer certains secrets s'ils autorisent Huawei  travailler sur sa prochaine gnration d'infrastructure 5G. Selon le journal, la lettre indique que la scurit du rseau ne peut tre gre efficacement par des audits dquipements ou de logiciels. Bien que les tats-Unis envisagent de continuer  partager leurs renseignements avec l'Allemagne malgr tout, selon le journal, les responsables prvoient de limiter la porte de ces informations si du matriel Huawei est utilis dans les infrastructures allemandes.

Aux tats-Unis, la bataille autour de la socit a continu de s'intensifier. Le ministre de la Justice a accus Huawei d'avoir vol des secrets commerciaux et son directeur financier aurait t extrad vers les tats-Unis, souponn d'avoir viol les sanctions imposes  l'Iran. Huawei a ni avoir commis des actes rprhensibles et la semaine dernire, la socit a encore accru les enjeux en engageant une action en justice contre les tats-Unis, arguant du fait qu'une interdiction de son quipement par le gouvernement tait inconstitutionnelle.

Source : Wall Street Journal

----------


## Invit

Menacer ses "allis', merci de nous rappeler que le mot alli n'a pas la mme dfinition en politique que dans le dictionnaire ou que les Etats-Unis ne sont pas nos allis ?

----------


## NBoulfroy

> Menacer ses "allis', merci de nous rappeler que le mot alli n'a pas la mme dfinition en politique que dans le dictionnaire ou que les Etats-Unis ne sont pas nos allis ?


Le meilleur des allis n'est il pas celui qui est soumis et a jur de servir sans rflchir ? Oh wait (ceci n'est pas un discours anti USA, juste un fait par rapport  la politique trangre et le jeu politique mondial depuis l'avnement des USA comme "gendarmes du monde") ...

----------


## Refuznik

Et puis bien sur ce n'est pas les USA qui justement avait espionn les tlphones des dirigeants europens comme celui de Merkel ?

----------


## ShigruM

les chine est un pays mauvais qui utilise des pratiques ultra dloyale
les tat unis ne sont pas gentil mais sont bien moins mauvais que les chinois, je prfre un monde amricain qu'un monde chinois.

depuis l'lection de donald Trump les tat unis devienne meilleurs ils se retire de l'afrique par exemple, tandis que les chinnois eux arrivent... mais aux achte carrment des pays africains entiers et font entrer leurs ouvriers chinois pour bosser...
mais rigoler pas car les chinois font aussi la mme chose en France, en France vous n'aurez bientt plus rien, tous sera la proprit insaisissable de la rpublique populaire de chine.
LA chine a des part non ngligeable de Peugeot ou encore de Air France ou encore contrle totalement l'aroport de Blagnac

Les amricain aux aujourd'hui reste chez eux ou rentre chez eux et laissent les peuples face  leurs destin.
Si il y'a quelques annes je chrachait sur les amricians nottament sur la politque immonde bush ou pire encore dObama, aujourd'hui je regrette presque cette poque..
je prfr tre payer pour cirer les bottes de l'oncle sam que tre enchaner et non payer  cirer les bottes que Zhen Bao dans un camp

----------


## NBoulfroy

> les chine est un pays mauvais qui utilise des pratiques ultra dloyale
> les tat unis ne sont pas gentil mais sont bien moins mauvais que les chinois, je prfre un monde amricain qu'un monde chinois.
> 
> depuis l'lection de donald Trump les tat unis devienne meilleurs ils se retire de l'afrique par exemple, tandis que les chinnois eux arrivent... mais aux achte carrment des pays africains entiers et font entrer leurs ouvriers chinois pour bosser...
> mais rigoler pas car les chinois font aussi la mme chose en France, en France vous n'aurez bientt plus rien, tous sera la proprit insaisissable de la rpublique populaire de chine.
> LA chine a des part non ngligeable de Peugeot ou encore de Air France ou encore contrle totalement l'aroport de Blagnac
> 
> Les amricain aux aujourd'hui reste chez eux ou rentre chez eux et laissent les peuples face  leurs destin.
> Si il y'a quelques annes je chrachait sur les amricians nottament sur la politque immonde bush ou pire encore dObama, aujourd'hui je regrette presque cette poque..
> je prfr tre payer pour cirer les bottes de l'oncle sam que tre enchaner et non payer  cirer les bottes que Zhen Bao dans un camp


Il est tout a fait vrai que les USA se retirent petit  petit et adoptent, sous Trump, une politique autarcique, ce qui n'est pas un mal mais attention : beaucoup de pays restent dpendant des USA comme le Japon ou mme la Core du Sud qui ont besoin de sa prsence militaire pour garantir l'intgrit territoriale face  des nations belliqueuses et revanchardes (on va pas non plus dire que les japonais sont des victimes mais ils essaient de "rparer" les erreurs passes depuis l'arrive au pouvoir de Shinzō Abe qui reste le premier ministre du Japon ayant eu la plus longue dure en poste  ce jour, ce qui confirme une relle confirmation de la population japonaise dans le programme politique en cours bien qu'il faille faire attention car en ralit, la participation lectorale au Pays du Soleil Levant est assez faible).

L'achat des terres en Afrique n'est pas un fait nouveau et ce processus, appel je crois "no colonialisme" a dbut bien avant l'arrive au pouvoir de Xi Jinping au pouvoir pour la Chine (nous mme, la France, gardons main basse sur nos anciennes colonies car nous y avons des intrts d'o la prsence militaire important, je parle videmment pas de nos DOM-TOM (oui, cela n'existe plus mais je me ferai jamais  leur nouveau nom)).

Alors en effet, la Chine investit normment dans les entreprises occidentales, ce qui est un mal (R.I.P. Volvo) mais n'oublions pas que sans l'introduction au capital de ce pays au sein de Peugeot, la socit aurai probablement t dvor par ses concurrents compte tenu de son tat lors de la crise de 2008.

Non, les USA ne laissent pas les peuples face  leur destin : on a l'exemple d'Isral avec la problmatique de la Palestine dont tout le monde sait que ce n'est pas normal mais personne ne lve le doigt par peur de se faire taxer d'antismitisme ou de racisme notoire alors que dans les faits et avant, environ, Kennedy et sa monte au pouvoir (le processus lectoral j'entends), les USA (comme les anglais avant de partir suite  l'explosion de leur quartier gnral et les franais qui sentaient que c'tait pas un bon plan et dieu seul sait qu'on tait des billes au Moyen-Orient) taient contre l'ide d'un tat hbreux car ils savaient que cela allaient provoquer des tensions inutiles dans une rgion du monde dj assez instable car soumis aux lutes de pouvoir entre l'Iran, l'Irak et l'Arabie Saoudite qui se disputaient alors le rle de leadership de la zone (aujourd'hui, il reste l'Iran et l'Arabie Saoudite, compte tenu des tensions avec l'Iran, on sait vers qui les puissantes nations se tournent alors que l'Iran serai un bien meilleur partenaire car ne fournissant pas des financements aux fondamentalismes musulmans bien qu'aucune preuve  ce jour n'a t donn mais il y a de fortes prsomptions, ce qui explique pourquoi les terroristes se tiennent loin d'eux).

Obama a tent une ouverture mais certaines lobbies, comme celui pro Isral qui gangrne le systme lectoral amricain permettant l'injection de millions de dollars (voir des milliards, je ne sais plus) d'aide  Isral alors que ce pays ne le mrite pas, qui influencent bien trop ce pays.

La Chine est, comme tout pays dvelopper de ce monde et ayant un poids sur la scne internationale,  surveiller car elle n'a pas les mmes aspirations idologiques que les pays "dmocratiques" dans lesquels nous vivons (oui, j'ai mis des guillemets, cela ne concerne que mon avis et il est assez dur). Aujourd'hui, l'avenir se joue probablement dans les choix qu'il va falloir faire : trouver de nouveaux partenaires fiables et suffisamment puissant pour ainsi forger de nouvelles alliances politiques et conomiques. La Chine et la Russie l'ont bien compris, ils travaillent de concert pour liquider tous les dollars qu'ils ont et tablir une sorte d'union europenne  leur sauce. La grande question tant maintenant de savoir : la construction europenne qui vise  crer un super tat fdral au final russira t'elle  s'imposer ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> tandis que les chinnois eux arrivent... mais aux achte carrment des pays africains entiers et font entrer leurs ouvriers chinois pour bosser...


Ben quoi il y a un problme avec les immeubles algrien construit par des chinois ?




> mais rigoler pas car les chinois font aussi la mme chose en France, en France vous n'aurez bientt plus rien, tous sera la proprit insaisissable de la rpublique populaire de chine.


a c'est une volont politique des gouvernements successifs Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron, effectivement beaucoup de trsor de la France sont vendu  des tranges, c'est souvent des amricains, des japonais ou des chinois qui rachtent.




> Les amricain aux aujourd'hui reste chez eux ou rentre chez eux et laissent les peuples face  leurs destin.


a c'est dans les discours de Trump mais en pratique c'est autre chose qui ce passe...




> je prfr tre payer pour cirer les bottes de l'oncle sam que tre enchaner et non payer  cirer les bottes que Zhen Bao dans un camp


Contrairement aux USA la Chine ne nous ordonne rien. (Mais c'est vrai que a fait chier que le patrimoine franais se fasse racheter par n'importe qui... Le gouvernement privatise des services rentable, par exemple et c'est pas un bon plan stratgique  long terme.)

L par exemple les USA font du chantage :



> Dans l'une des demandes les plus explicites encore adresses  un alli sur Huawei, le gouvernement amricain a demand  l'Allemagne d'abandonner la socit chinoise de ses projets ou de risquer de perdre l'accs  certaines donnes des services de renseignement amricains, rapporte le Wall Street Journal.





> beaucoup de pays restent dpendant des USA comme le Japon ou mme la Core du Sud qui ont besoin de sa prsence militaire pour garantir l'intgrit territoriale face  des nations belliqueuses et revanchardes


Qui menace le Japon et qui menace la Core du Sud exactement ?
Grce  Trump les 2 Cores se sont rapproch et de toute faon le Nord est une menace pour personne...




> Shinzō Abe qui reste le premier ministre du Japon ayant eu la plus longue dure en poste  ce jour


Ce serait pas mal qu'il dgage parce qu'il est particulirement nul.
Il fait QE sur QE et  chaque fois a aggrave la situation conomique du Japon.
Ce n'est plus vrai maintenant l'histoire "les japonais dtiennent leur dette", les japonais n'ont plus de patrimoine.




> L'achat des terres en Afrique n'est pas un fait nouveau et ce processus, appel je crois "no colonialisme" a dbut bien avant l'arrive au pouvoir de Xi Jinping au pouvoir pour la Chine


L'Afrique dborde de ressources, mais les africains ne les exploitent pas, ils laissent des trangers venir les exploiter.
Bon  la limite sous Kadhafi l'argent du ptrole bnficiait aux Libyens et il y a eu des projets pour rendre l'Afrique indpendante, comme le satellite RASCOM-QAF 1 par exemple.

 LAfrique devient un chiquier o les Etats-Unis et la Chine avancent leurs pices 



> *Le continent africain est le terrain dune guerre dinfluence sans prcdent entre les grandes puissances : Chine, Etats-Unis, Russie, mais aussi Japon, Inde et Turquie* Ces pays ont remis le cap sur lAfrique avec un objectif : tisser de nouveaux rseaux dinfluence et contrer la monte en puissance de leurs ennemis.
> 
> Approuve juste avant Nol par le prsident des Etats-Unis, la nouvelle politique amricaine vise dabord  contrer la prsence chinoise et russe sur le continent. Des pays qui ciblent  dlibrment et de manire agressive leurs investissements dans la rgion pour avoir un avantage comptitif sur les Etats-Unis , a justifi John Bolton, le conseiller  la scurit nationale de Donald Trump.


a doit tre frustrant pour les africains, ils doivent tre sur le continent le plus riche et globalement ils ne bnficient pas tellement des ressources prsentes sur leur territoire.
Ils devraient se renseigner sur le panafricanisme de Kmi Sba.  ::P: 




> on a l'exemple d'Isral avec la problmatique de la Palestine dont tout le monde sait que ce n'est pas normal mais personne ne lve le doigt par peur de se faire taxer d'antismitisme ou de racisme notoire alors que dans les faits et avant


De temps en temps il y a quand mme l'ONU qui dit "Attention c'est contraire aux traits ce que vous faites, vous ne respectez pas les rsolutions de l'ONU" mais a ne change rien...




> Obama a tent une ouverture mais certaines lobbies, comme celui pro Isral qui gangrne le systme lectoral amricain permettant l'injection de millions de dollars (voir des milliards, je ne sais plus) d'aide  Isral alors que ce pays ne le mrite pas, qui influencent bien trop ce pays.


La campagne de Trump n'a pas bnfici de l'argent de l'AIPAC, enfin c'est ce qu'il a dit :
Trump to Jewish donors: I dont want your money



> Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump likes to remind audiences that he is for the most part paying his own way on the campaign trail.
> 
> He took the strategy a step further on Thursday at the Republican Jewish Coalition, teasing wealthy Republican Jewish donors that they probably wont support him because he would not accept the money they might offer as a way of currying favor with the New York billionaire should he win the White House.


C'tait un gros truc de sa campagne "je n'accepte l'argent de personne, de cette faon si jamais je prend le pouvoir je n'aurais pas de service  rendre".

En cherchant cette news je suis tomb sur quelque chose de plus rcent :
Trump: les dmocrates sont devenus un parti anti-Isral, anti-juifs



> De nombreuses voix se sont immdiatement leves contre des propos rappelant, selon elles, le strotype sur la "double allgeance" suppose des juifs, qui ne seraient pas "loyaux" au pays o ils vivent. D'autant plus qu'en fvrier, Ilhan Omar avait dj provoqu un toll en *affirmant que l'Aipac finanait "les responsables politiques amricains pour tre pro-Isral"*. Elle s'tait alors excuse "sans quivoque".





> La Chine et la Russie l'ont bien compris, ils travaillent de concert pour liquider tous les dollars qu'ils ont et tablir une sorte d'union europenne  leur sauce.


Ils ne veulent pas faire une sorte d'Union Europenne, ils veulent faire une alliance qui bnficie  ses membres  ::ptdr:: 




> La grande question tant maintenant de savoir : la construction europenne qui vise  crer un super tat fdral au final russira t'elle  s'imposer ?


Ben non...

----------


## NBoulfroy

> Ben quoi il y a un problme avec les immeubles algrien construit par des chinois ?
> 
> a c'est une volont politique des gouvernements successifs Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron, effectivement beaucoup de trsor de la France sont vendu  des tranges, c'est souvent des amricains, des japonais ou des chinois qui rachtent.
> 
> a c'est dans les discours de Trump mais en pratique c'est autre chose qui ce passe...
> 
> Contrairement aux USA la Chine ne nous ordonne rien. (Mais c'est vrai que a fait chier que le patrimoine franais se fasse racheter par n'importe qui... Le gouvernement privatise des services rentable, par exemple et c'est pas un bon plan stratgique  long terme.)
> 
> L par exemple les USA font du chantage :
> ...


Je ne peux pas dire pour la question des btiments en Algrie.

Pour la question des "trsors", compte tenu que ce sont des entreprises prives, ce n'est nullement un bien national, n'en dplaise aux dtracteurs (par contre, si EDF acceptait une introduction dans son capital de la Chine, se serai un gros problme).

Le Japon est menac par la politique territoriale actuelle de la Chine et les menaces sur les frontires vis  vis des les de l'archipel Nippon au nord.

Je ne pense pas qu'on peut dire qu'il est nul, il s'inscrit juste dans une volont des Japonais d'entretenir une politique dite "survaliste". Il fait plutt bien son travail en l'tat actuel mais on ne peut pas non plus faire des miracles quand on sait que d'ici 2050, plus de la moiti de la population japonaise va avoir plus de 60 ans et que, de par les contraintes gographiques, le pays ne peut que dpendre des importations pour les ressources du quotidien.

Le Japon est dans une situation conomique prcaire depuis les annes 2000 et la crise montaire qui les a touch aprs une abondance de richesse dans les annes 1980 (merci les btises de la banque nationale). Je tiens  prciser que depuis quelques mois, le Japon est le seul pays au monde dont la banque nationale a appliqu un taux d'emprunt ngatif : cette mesure vise  inciter  la relance de la consommation. Donc dire qu'il n'a fait qu'aggraver la situation est un peu gros compte tenu du fait qu'initialement, c'tait dj pas la gloire. Le patrimoine Japonais se trouve aujourd'hui dans son savoir faire et sa capacit  produire des biens  forte valeur ajoute (technologie, tout a tout a).

Si l'Afrique n'exploite pas ses ressources, c'est peut tre  cause des pays du Nord dont on fait parti qui maintiennent des rgimes politiques dictatoriaux arrangeant les multinationales. Alors oui, je suis assez mchant l mais quand on voit ce qu'est en ralit le Franc CFA, pardon du peu mais on appel a "dominer". Ce n'est pas en forant une valeur montaire dcider par une nation extrieur d'tre infrieure aux autres que cela va les aider, aprs, je ne dis rien.

L'ONU ou l'institution ou les faux semblants sont maintenus depuis bien trop longtemps : une organisation qui se dit "vouloir la paix dans le monde" mais dont les siges permanent sont occups par les pays producteurs et vendeurs d'arme les plus important tout en tant, pour certains, des pays qui maintiennent des rgimes politiques non lgitimes dans certains pays sans compter la volont non dguis de certains d'intervenir dans ces mmes pays aux yeux de tous sans que personne ne dise rien. La moralit et le sens mme initial de cette institution est juste du "bullshit" en barre. Je vous invite  regarder le film "Lord of War" entre autres.

Non, Trump n'a peut tre pas eu cet argent mais il n'en reste pas moins que le Congrs et le Snat amricain ont eu de l'argent de la part de ces lobbies et manque de bol, dans le systme lgislatif amricain, ce sont eux qui font et dfont les lois, pas le prsident (mme s'il peut abroger des dcrets). De ce fait, il est forcment obliger de subir les directives de ces lobbies. De plus, il n'a d'ordre  recevoir  personne mais il est bien oblig d'appliquer certaines choses pour garantir son poste sinon, la destitution, tu l'as sent venir (c'est dj limite limite depuis quelques temps vis  vis des enqutes en cours).

Pour la Russie et la Chine, j'ai bien dit "une sorte" : l'UE est  la base une alliance qui au final devrai aboutir  un super tat fdral.

Je suis convaincu que l'ide de l'Europe Fdrale sera un jour aboutie mais en l'tat actuel, il faut expliquer aux gens le monde de nos jours et non arrter de croire qu'on est pile aux lendemains de la Guerre Froide avec d'un ct les USA et de l'autre les reliquats du monde post sovitique. La Russie devient un rel actuel conomique et politique, on l'a bien vu avec la Syrie (coucou la France qui a provoqu le bazar  la base) et pire avec les sanctions de l'Europe qui n'ont aucun impact au final (au del du fait qu'on est les seuls  avoir fait quelque chose  ce propos). Je ne dis pas qu'on doit sympathiser comme pas permis avec ce pays mais il faut nanmoins prendre en considration que raliser des traits commerciaux avec ce pays serai favorable pour l'conomie de la zone euro (oui, Poutine est un mchant, il est proche de la dictature, bla bla bla mais depuis quand la morale a un rel impact sur le march ou sur la vie politique ? Hm ?).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour la question des "trsors", compte tenu que ce sont des entreprises prives, ce n'est nullement un bien national, n'en dplaise aux dtracteurs (par contre, si EDF acceptait une introduction dans son capital de la Chine, se serai un gros problme).


Il y a des btiments qui appartenaient  l'tat qui ont t vendu. (un aroport par exemple)
L'tat a aussi lch des entreprises dont elle a possdait une grosse part (la franaise des jeux par exemple).

2011 :
Privatisation du patrimoine : l'Etat a-t-il franchi la ligne jaune ?



> Jusqu'o l'Etat peut-il aller dans la grande braderie de ses biens immobiliers ? Il a besoin d'argent. *L'objectif affich consiste  vendre les bijoux de famille aux plus offrants pour renflouer les caisses*. Depuis trois ans, l'opration s'acclre. 1 700 difices seraient en sursis. Dernire cible en date : l'emblmatique htel de la Marine. Dbut 2009, il est question de vente. Face  la stupfaction gnrale, Eric Woerth recule : "C'est un monument trs sensible, il ne sera pas cd, mais lou sur une longue dure. La comptition sera ouverte dans quelques mois", indique le cabinet du ministre du budget d'alors.





> Il fait plutt bien son travail en l'tat actuel mais on ne peut pas non plus faire des miracles quand on sait que d'ici 2050, plus de la moiti de la population japonaise va avoir plus de 60 ans et que, de par les contraintes gographiques, le pays ne peut que dpendre des importations pour les ressources du quotidien.


La dette publique du Japon doit tre de 300%, je ne sais pas si on peut appeler a du bon boulot.
Si les japonais ne font plus d'enfants c'est peut-tre parce qu'ils sentent qu'il n'y a pas d'avenir. (le Japon va tre oblig daccueillir des travailleurs trangers  :8O: )




> Je tiens  prciser que depuis quelques mois, le Japon est le seul pays au monde dont la banque nationale a appliqu un taux d'emprunt ngatif


Des taux ngatifs il y en a un peu partout depuis un moment et c'est une aberration dans un systme capitaliste.
Bon a c'est rcent mais il existe des exemples plus vieux :
LES BANQUES POURRAIENT TAXER DAVANTAGE LES CLIENTS



> De plus en plus de banques suisses envisagent de rpercuter les taux ngatifs sur leurs clients. La facturation de frais supplmentaires aux petits pargnants demeure toutefois un tabou, selon une tude ralise par le gant du conseil Ernst & Young (EY).
> 
> Les banques se plaignent des taux ngatifs et critiquent la politique montaire actuelle, rsume jeudi EY dans un communiqu. Dans ce contexte dfavorable, il n'est pas tonnant qu'un nombre dcroissant d'tablissements bancaires acceptent encore de supporter ce fardeau financier, qui rduit la rentabilit.





> Si l'Afrique n'exploite pas ses ressources, c'est peut tre  cause des pays du Nord dont on fait parti qui maintiennent des rgimes politiques dictatoriaux arrangeant les multinationales.


Les africains n'ont qu'a dgager les dictateurs qui bossent pour des pays occidentaux.
Ils ont bien eu Kadhafi, donc a montre qu'il peut y avoir des bons gars en Afrique. (bon aprs si un chef africain dit un truc qui plait pas aux USA il est assassin rapidement, Kadhafi voulait faire un dinar or pour ne pas vendre son ptrole en dollar, il n'a pas vcu trs longtemps aprs a)
Il parait qu'il y a eu des gars comme Thomas Sankara qu'taient pas mal.




> Non, Trump n'a peut tre pas eu cet argent mais il n'en reste pas moins que le Congrs et le Snat amricain ont eu de l'argent de la part de ces lobbies et manque de bol, dans le systme lgislatif amricain, ce sont eux qui font et dfont les lois, pas le prsident


a me rappelle un documentaire que j'ai vu sur France 2, c'tait un il sur la plante, et a parlait de l'impact de l'AIPAC sur la politique US.
C'tait affreux, encore pire que le CRIF en France...




> Je suis convaincu que l'ide de l'Europe Fdrale sera un jour aboutie


Moi j'y crois pas, je pense que les peuples vont se rveiller et a en sera fini de l'UE.
Si le Royaume Uni sort, il suffira du dpart d'un seul pays riche pour que tout s'effondre.
Ce sera peut-tre l'Italie ou l'Allemagne je sais pas (j'ai pas tellement d'espoir pour la France, il y a beaucoup trop peu de critique de l'UE en France c'est n'importe quoi...).
La France est le pays le plus pro union-europen c'est dmoralisant.

Quoi que Philippe de Villiers s'y est mis, il lancera peut-tre la mode ^^
Le livre de Philippe de Villiers paru ce 6 mars 2019 apporte de nouvelles rvlations accablantes sur Walter Hallstein, concepteur de la  Nouvelle Europe  et enseignant le nazisme aux troupes de la Wehrmacht

----------


## NBoulfroy

> Il y a des btiments qui appartenaient  l'tat qui ont t vendu. (un aroport par exemple)
> L'tat a aussi lch des entreprises dont elle a possdait une grosse part (la franaise des jeux par exemple).
> 
> 2011 :
> Privatisation du patrimoine : l'Etat a-t-il franchi la ligne jaune ?
> 
> La dette publique du Japon doit tre de 300%, je ne sais pas si on peut appeler a du bon boulot.
> Si les japonais ne font plus d'enfants c'est peut-tre parce qu'ils sentent qu'il n'y a pas d'avenir. (le Japon va tre oblig daccueillir des travailleurs trangers )
> 
> ...


Alors pour l'aroport & consort, c'est comme je disais avec EDF, c'est pas bon. La France est principalement solvable car l'tat  la main mise sur beaucoup de patrimoine encore  ce jour en plus de capitaux dans divers entreprises (Renault par exemple ou mme Areva bien que celle-ci se prenne des coups de bton en boucle).

Oui, en 2011, donc Shinzō Abe a du faire avec les btises de ses prdcesseurs mme s'il faut restituer une chose : la crise montaire du Japon est  l'origine d'une grosse partie de la dette en plus de la problmatique des sismes. A ton avis, ils ont fait comment pour reconstruire dans les annes 1980 et avoir les btiments d'aujourd'hui qui limitent les risques ? A ton avis, ils ont pay comment l'un des plus puissants super ordinateurs du monde qui a juste t conu pour simuler et alerter en cas de tsunami lors de chaque sisme ? La dette japonaise est colossale mais ils ont aussi un bon garant : dans les annes 1980, les USA ont forc le Japon a prendre des bons au trsor (le mme dlire qu'avec la Chine sous Bush et sa brillante ide). Du coup, ils ont un magnifique garant si le FMI & cie les ennuie car il vaut mieux avoir les USA avec soit que contre soit.

Le problme de la natalit est li probablement au mal-tre de la socit japonaise depuis que l'OMC a mis son nez dans les affaires du pays et  provoquer la fin de l'ancien systme qui rgissait le monde du travail l bas : le travail  vie (dans la limite o tu ne te fais pas virer videmment) mais l'OMC, grande institution juste et honnte de notre merveilleux monde ultra libral a dit "c'est pas bien car a tue la concurrence avec les autres pays", du coup pour pas voir de souci, le Japon a du entmer des changements drastiques en ralisant des rformes violentes dans le secteur du travail. En ralit, le Japonais lambda ne se sent pas impliquer dans la vie politique de son pays globalement, c'est un phnomne qui date d'avant Shinzō Abe  nouveau et il ne fait que s'aggraver. Ironiquement, il a t lu, de mmoire, par l'lectorat jeune du pays qui en avait marre de la ligne politique des prcdents premiers ministres. Quand tu vois que depuis cette rforme, le taux de suicide a explos au travail, tu comprends un peu pourquoi je pense ...

Dgager les dictateurs ? Tu te rappel de l'arme franaise qui squatte certains pays ? Cela va tre difficile de faire quoi que ce soit sans subir une rpression.

Ne parlons du CRIF, rien que vois les lettres me fait mal ... Je pense avoir vu ce reportage mais aprs, j'ai aussi lu quelques articles  ce propos.

Je suis hlas de la gnration qu'on a berc sur l'ide de l'Europe unie donc bon, je vais pas nier que j'ai de l'espoir dans ce projet qui en ralit existe depuis ... trs longtemps (avant 1933, je prcise car je le sens venir ...). L'Europe est berc par une histoire et une culture commune mais hlas, quand il s'agit de faire copain pour autre chose qu'un ennemi physique commun (j'entends par l une nation), plus personne n'est l et a part dans son coin jusqu'au jour ou le FMI & cie viennent frapper  la porte du pays pour rclamer leur du.

Et pour ce monsieur dont tu parle (le sujet du livre), j'avoue ne pas tre spcialement tonn quand on voit pour Derick (il a bien russi son coup le bougre). Maintenant, on nous ennuie avec la moralit mais elle n'existe plus : je rappel qu'avant de parler de politiciens des autres pays, on devrait peut tre faire le mnage chez nous (c'est facile mais  chaque fois, on se fait humilier et cela devient nervant quand on parle  des amis trangers). Aprs, cet homme a l'air assez problmatique quand mme ... Tout dpend par contre de l'ide qu'il a, je vais lire de ce pas l'article que tu as partag mais attention, c'est un article d'un parti politique et de ce fait, il faut prendre cela avec des pincettes (la dmagogie et le populisme, tout a tout a).

----------


## Ecthelion2

Vu que je vois que l'on rameute encore une partie des fans de FA et que cela repart une nime fois sur Walter, je pose a l :




Il faut moins de 10 mn  FA pour comprendre qu'il est en train de se faire debunker ses propos, et que du coup, il vaut mieux qu'il coupe court  la conversation, car ses premiers lments ne tiennent dj pas la route, elle est oblig de dire que non pour le garder en ligne.  ::aie:: 

Quand elle lui demande des lments prcis, il rebondit sur autre chose, ou dit qu'il n'affirme rien, qu'il n'est pas historien, que ce ne sont que des "prsomptions" (en bon franais, des prsomptions, cela veut dire que tu n'es pas sr  100%).

Au final quand on l'coute, on comprend bien qu'il n'a aucun lment concret, c'est lui qui prend des faits  droite et  gauche, et qui tout seul dans sa tte "estime" (pour reprendre ses propres termes), que ceci ou cela, en faisant des raccourcis  la Ryu. Et la plupart des sources qu'il avance, sont dmenties par les sources elles-mmes limite... 

Le mec est tellement dans le mal suite  ses questions, qu'il dvie sur Macron, les gilets jaunes, Trump / Poutine, etc. pour noyer le poisson.

Il a tellement aucune nuance que pour lui, vu que Walter tait pas un rsistant, c'tait forcment un nazi, ce qui montre quand mme le niveau de rflexion du mec... 

Et surtout il avoue lui-mme ne pas avoir de scans ou de preuve d'un document de construction de la nouvelle Europe par Hallstein.

La dame lui dmonte certains de ses arguments (genre la carte de membre du parti) mais le mec il tourne en boucle et ressort le scan de la carte comme argument. Ca ressemble tellement  du Ryu que si il faisait moins de fautes dans ses messages sur le forum, on pourrait croire que c'est la mme personne.  ::ptdr:: 

Il vous mne en bateau comme tous les autres...


Mme dame qui fait admettre  Chouard qu'il s'est tromp, et qui dit lui-mme qu'il n'aurait pas du couter Asselineau sans vrifier ses dires.





Y'a pas de quoi !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il vous mne en bateau comme tous les autres...


A priori, Dupont-Aignan a repris le mme "argument" qu'Asselineau dans son dernier bouquin... ils n'ont aucune imagination, c'est dingue  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> A priori, Dupont-Aignan a repris le mme "argument" qu'Asselineau dans son dernier bouquin... ils n'ont aucune imagination, c'est dingue


NDA aussi ? Car l'article de Ryu au dessus parlait de De Villiers.

Dcidment, ils se sont passs le mot en effet...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Le blocus Huawei de Trump flchit en Europe* 
*Qui ne veut pas prendre de retard dans le dploiement de la 5G*

Le rendez-vous du rseau 5G est imminent. Les pays se prparent  dployer cette nouvelle technologie ultra-rapide, tandis que Huawei, lun des acteurs majeurs pour sa mise en uvre est depuis lors sous le coup de sanctions amricaines. En effet, les tats-Unis ont fait valoir que Huawei reprsente un risque parce que ses quipements pourraient tre utiliss par les autorits chinoises pour espionner les communications et perturber les rseaux de tlcommunications. Cette position a conduit les principales entreprises de tlcommunications sans fil aux tats-Unis et les agences gouvernementales  viter les produits de Huawei et de traiter avec les entreprises qui utilisent ces mmes produits.

Ladministration Trump ne sest pas arrte l. Selon le Wall Street Journal, les tats-Unis ont lanc, en novembre dernier, une  campagne extraordinaire de sensibilisation  de ses allis afin de tenter de persuader les fournisseurs d'accs  Internet sans fil dans ces pays d'viter les quipements de tlcommunication provenant du chinois Huawei, voquant des proccupations de scurit nationale. La Maison-Blanche a mme envoy des responsables du gouvernement dans les capitales europennes pour avertir que l'quipement de Huawei ouvrirait une porte drobe aux espions chinois.


Cependant, si la stratgie amricaine contre le gant chinois a march chez certains allis comme lAustralie et la Nouvelle-Zlande, elle rencontre quelques difficults en Europe o les tats-Unis ont mme menac de mettre fin  l'change de renseignements si l'Europe ignorait ses conseils. En effet, jusqu' prsent, aucun pays europen n'a interdit Huawei, selon un article de Bloomberg publi le mardi. 

Moins dun mois aprs lappel des tats-Unis  ses allis de boycotter les quipements tlcoms du chinois Huawei, lAllemagne a exprim son scepticisme concernant cette exhortation amricaine, affirmant n'avoir trouv aucune preuve que la socit pourrait utiliser son quipement pour lespionnage. Spiegel Arne Schoenbohm, chef de l'Office fdral allemand de la scurit de l'information (BSI) a dclar que pour des dcisions aussi srieuses qu'une interdiction, il faut des preuves, ajoutant que son agence ne disposait pas de telles preuves. Il a fait galement savoir que les experts du BSI avaient examin les produits et composants Huawei du monde entier avant de se prononcer.

En fvrier dernier, la Grande-Bretagne a emboit le pas  lAllemagne en refusant de cder aux pressions des Etats-Unis pour bannir Huawei, en citant, elle aussi, l'absence d'lment de preuves d'espionnage. En effet, en parlant au nom de la Grande-Bretagne, Ciaran Martin, directeur du National Cyber Security Centre (NCSC), a affirm quaucun lment de preuve susceptible de confirmer une quelconque activit malveillante de la part de lentreprise technologique Huawei nexiste et quelle est en mesure de grer les risques de scurit lis  lutilisation des quipements de tlcommunications fournis par ladite entreprise. 

Depuis lanne dernire, la Maison-Blanche a accentu ses pressions sur lquipementier chinois. Si linterdiction ne tient pas, Huawei est en lice pour des contrats de construction de rseaux tlphoniques 5G, la technologie sans fil ultra-rapide que les leaders europens esprent pour alimenter la croissance d'une conomie base sur les donnes.

Selon Bloomberg, le chef espion du Royaume-Uni a dclar qu'une interdiction de Huawei en Grande-Bretagne est peu probable, citant un manque d'alternatives viables pour amliorer les rseaux de tlcommunications britanniques. Quant au gouvernement italien, il a refus dobir aux conseils des tats-Unis  un moment o le pays cherche  stimuler le commerce avec la Chine, selon Bloomberg. En Allemagne, qui vend des ondes 5G dans le cadre d'une vente aux enchres qui devrait rapporter jusqu' 5 milliards d'euros (5,7 milliards de dollars), les autorits ont propos des rgles de scurit plus strictes pour les rseaux de donnes plutt que de faire blocage  Huawei. La France qui a examin pendant longtemps l'ide de restrictions sur Huawei, a fini par opter pour le renforcement de ses rgles de scurit au lieu de bannir lentreprise.

 Le dploiement de la 5G est l'un des projets technologiques les plus complexes et les plus coteux jamais entrepris , a dclar Paul Triolo, analyste chez Eurasia Group, une socit de conseil en risques politiques.  Le dfi pour l'Europe est de trouver un moyen de minimiser les risques de scurit lis aux fournisseurs chinois, mais pas de retarder la 5G, qui est si importante pour la rgion. , a-t-il ajout.

Lors d'une confrence qui sest tenue mardi  Berlin, la chancelire allemande Angela Merkel sest exprime relativement aux conseils des Etats-Unis  ses allis.  Il y a deux choses auxquelles je ne crois pas , a-t-elle dclar.  D'abord, pour discuter publiquement de ces questions de scurit trs sensibles, et ensuite, pour exclure une socit simplement parce qu'elle vient d'un certain pays. , a-t-elle ajout.


Selon Bloomberg, ces gouvernements europens ont considr ce quont dit certaines compagnies de tlphone comme Vodafone Group Plc, Deutsche Telekom AG et Orange SA, qui ont averti que lviction de Huawei retarderait la mise en uvre de la technologie 5G de plusieurs annes et ajouterait des milliards d'euros en cots.  Nous n'avons vu aucune preuve de portes drobes dans le rseau , a dclar Helen Lamprell, la meilleure avocate et lobbyiste en chef de Vodafone au Royaume-Uni, daprs le rapport de Bloomberg.  Si les Amricains ont des preuves, qu'ils les mettent sur la table .

Par ailleurs, lors d'une confrence de presse au Mobile World Congress  Barcelone en fvrier dernier, le prsident de Vodafone, Nick Read, a dclar qu'abandonner les quipements Huawei retarderait le dploiement de la 5G en Europe  de probablement deux ans . Lors de lvnement, Huawei et Vodafone ont vant leur partenariat commercial appuy dune dmonstration 5G. La socit britannique s'appuie sur les quipements de la socit chinoise pour grer bon nombre de ses rseaux, selon CNBC.

En fvrier, les tats-Unis ont envoy des reprsentants  MWC Barcelona, le plus grand salon annuel de l'industrie, qui ont encore exhort les dirigeants et les politiciens  viter Huawei et ses pairs chinois. Et ce mois-ci, l'ambassadeur des tats-Unis  Berlin a crit une lettre au gouvernement allemand pour lui dire qu'il devrait laisser tomber Huawei ou risquer d'touffer le partage des renseignements amricains.

Huawei a commenc  ragir  la pression amricaine. Le 18 fvrier dernier, lors dune interview accorde  BBC New, Ren Zhengfei, le fondateur de Huawei a dclar qu Il n'y a aucun moyen pour que les Etats-Unis puissent nous craser , a-t-il dit.  Le monde ne peut pas nous quitter parce que nous sommes plus avancs. Mme s'ils persuadent d'autres pays de ne pas nous utiliser temporairement, on peut toujours rduire un peu les choses. , a-t-il ajout. En dbut de mars, Huawei a intent un procs contre le gouvernement amricain qui allguait que la socit avait t injustement et incorrectement interdite comme une menace pour la scurit.

*Huawei pourrait toujours tre sous le coup dune probable interdiction en Europe*

Toutefois, Huawei pourrait tre toujours menac par une probable interdiction. Selon Bloomberg, les tenants de la ligne dure au sein de la communaut du renseignement, en Allemagne, affirment que l'entreprise n'est pas digne de confiance, et les rgles de scurit actualises que le gouvernement est en train de rdiger pourraient rendre plus difficile pour Huawei dobtenir des contrats. Aussi, la plus grande compagnie de tlphone danoise, TDC A/S, a refus de renouveler un contrat avec Huawei et a plutt choisi Ericsson comme partenaire stratgique pour dvelopper son rseau 5G, a rapport Bloomberg. Selon Bloomberg, le gant chinois subirait des pressions partout en Europe pour quil permette un meilleur contrle de sa technologie et augmenter les garanties que ses quipements ne sont pas accessibles aux espions chinois.

Cependant, Huawei rassure que les pays partenaires ne risquent rien en utilisant ses quipements. Lentreprise dit avoir  plac la cyberscurit et la protection de la vie prive des utilisateurs au premier rang de ses priorits , a dclar un reprsentant de l'entreprise par courriel. La protection des rseaux relve de la responsabilit conjointe des fournisseurs, des entreprises de tlcommunications et des organismes de rglementation, a-t-il ajout.

Les signaux seraient mme au vert en Europe pour la socit chinoise. Daprs Bloomberg, des entreprises ferroviaires nationales d'Allemagne et d'Autriche ont achet les quipements de l'entreprise, et des oprateurs tels que Deutsche Telekom et Telefonica mnent des projets de test 5G avec ses produits.

*Source :* Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Huawei obtiendra des marchs de dploiement de la technologie 5G en Europe, malgr les menaces des USA ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quelles seront les consquences dun retrait de Huawei de lEurope ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  L'Europe doit se mfier de Huawei, dit un responsable technique europen, aprs l'arrestation d'un dirigeant de Huawei dans le cadre d'une enqute
 ::fleche::  Huawei prvoit une enveloppe de 2 milliards USD sur cinq ans pour la cyberscurit, afin de rassurer ses clients occidentaux
 ::fleche::  Huawei a t accus d'avoir trich sur les tests de plusieurs flagships, en se servant d'un  mode performance  pour booster ses appareils
 ::fleche::  Les liens de Google avec Huawei vus d'un mauvais il par des lgislateurs amricains, qui y voient une menace pour la scurit des tats-Unis
 ::fleche::  La demande mondiale de nouveaux smartphones serait en chute libre, Huawei pourrait en profiter pour devenir le numro 2 du march devant Apple

----------


## NBoulfroy

C'est pas une belle alliance avec les USA a que de menacer ces allis de couper court aux changes d'information si on ne dit pas "oui"  tout ce qu'ils disent ? Franchement ... Cela n'a pas suffit  ce pays de se faire choper pour des surveillances illgales et des fuites d'informations majeurs qui ont provoqu des prcdents en plus de dtriorer les relations avec ses "alli" qui ressemblent de plus en plus  des sous-fifres. 

Parfois, je pense qu'il est justifi de se demander s'il ne faudrait pas miser sur un autre tat disposant aussi d'une aura diplomatique importante (oui, je parle de la Russie et de la Chine, le but tant, comme je l'ai dit prcdemment, d'avoir des rapports cordiaux sans forcment tre les meilleurs amis du monde, histoire d'avoir un alli puissant  nos cots pour ainsi dire et profiter de son aura diplomatique pour obtenir des accords privilgis avec certains tats proches de ces tats).

----------


## nox1492

"manque d'alternatives viables" Ericsson et Nokia sont ils dj enterrs ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pensez-vous que Huawei obtiendra des marchs de dploiement de la technologie 5G en Europe, malgr les menaces des USA ?


Chaque pays devrait dcider. Comme a on verrait lesquels sont soumis aux USA et lesquels sont libre.
C'est pas trs sympa de la part des USA de faire ce chantage, juste parce qu'ils veulent vendre leur matriel rseau et pouvoir nous surveiller.

Je ne vois pas en quoi a les regarde...
Les pays europen on le droit de ne pas utiliser de systme tasuniens.

----------


## NBoulfroy

> Chaque pays devrait dcider. Comme a on verrait lesquels sont soumis aux USA et lesquels sont libre.
> C'est pas trs sympa de la part des USA de faire ce chantage, juste parce qu'ils veulent vendre leur matriel rseau et pouvoir nous surveiller.
> 
> Je ne vois pas en quoi a les regarde...
> Les pays europen on le droit de ne pas utiliser de systme tasuniens.


Je pense qu'ils n'ont pas besoin de a pour surveiller les tats europens (on a eu une confirmation avec le scandale des coutes illgales).

C'est cela qui les ennuie je pense, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas comptitifs pour un rond dans ce domaine et c'est la Chine qui a l'un des meilleurs constructeurs dans ce domaine.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela qui les ennuie je pense, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas comptitifs pour un rond dans ce domaine et c'est la Chine qui a l'un des meilleurs constructeurs dans ce domaine.


Ah ouais ?
a expliquerait donc pourquoi Trump disait "bougez-vous le cul et ne prenez pas du retard sur la futur norme 6G !".
En fait il voulait dire aux entreprises US qu'elles s'taient fait distancer par les chinois.

La Chine dpasse les USA dans de plus en plus de domaines.
Bon aprs moi perso la 5G ne m'intresse pas, je suis pas fan de l'internet sans fil, j'aime bien les cbles rseaux.
Cela dit j'ai utilis mon smartphone comme modem USB une fois et j'ai t impressionn par le dbit de la 4G qui tait bien suprieur au dbit de ma box ADSL (vivement la fibre optique).

----------


## Christian Olivier

*L'quipement rseau de Huawei fait toujours courir des risques de scurit  importants* 
*Selon le Royaume-Uni*

En novembre 2010, le gant chinois des rseaux et des tlcommunications Huawei a conclu un accord avec le gouvernement du Royaume-Uni afin de permettre des examens approfondis de la scurit du matriel et des logiciels du gant chinois. Cette mesure visait  dissiper les craintes selon lesquelles la socit poserait un risque de scurit pour les rseaux du Royaume-Uni. Depuis lors, le Centre dvaluation de la cyberscurit de Huawei (HCSEC) a donn aux responsables britanniques un aperu des pratiques de lentreprise en matire de scurit de linformation. 

Mais un rapport du gouvernement britannique publi en juillet de lanne dernire a rvl que des problmes techniques affectant la chane dapprovisionnement des quipements du groupe chinois avaient expos les rseaux de tlcoms nationaux  de nouveaux risques de scurit. Aprs plusieurs mois dobservation, un nouveau compte rendu suggre que les responsables britanniques ne sont toujours pas satisfaits des progrs raliss par Huawei qui avait pourtant promis des investissements importants pour rsoudre ces problmes, notamment en dcembre dernier avec une enveloppe de 2 milliards de dollars tale sur cinq ans pour la cyberscurit afin de rassurer ses clients occidentaux.


Dans le rapport de 46 pages publi rcemment, le Comit de surveillance du HCSEC, compos de reprsentants du Centre national de cyberscurit, du GCHQ et dautres agences, ainsi que dun haut responsable de Huawei, a averti que Huawei navait pas apport les modifications promises depuis longtemps au niveau de son logiciel et de ses pratiques dingnierie, des modifications pourtant indispensables  lamlioration de la scurit.

 Les travaux de HCSEC ont continu  identifier les problmes lis  lapproche de Huawei en matire de dveloppement de logiciels, entranant une augmentation significative des risques pour les oprateurs britanniques , ont not les membres du Comit de surveillance. Ils estiment en outre quaucun progrs matriel na t accompli pour remdier  ces problmes depuis leur constatation, prcisant que des audits et des examens conduits par le HCSEC ont permis de mettre en vidence  dautres problmes techniques importants dans les pratiques dingnierie de Huawei . 




> lheure actuelle, le Comit de surveillance na encore rien vu qui puisse lui donner confiance dans la capacit de Huawei  mener  bien les lments de son programme de transformation quil a propos comme moyen de remdier  ces dfauts sous-jacents. Le Comit exigera des preuves soutenues de lamlioration de la qualit de lingnierie logicielle et de la cyberscurit, vrifies par HCSEC et le NCSC. Dans lensemble, le Conseil de surveillance ne peut donner quune assurance limite que tous les risques pour la scurit nationale du Royaume-Uni dcoulant de la participation de Huawei aux rseaux critiques du Royaume-Uni peuvent tre suffisamment attnus  long terme .


Ce rapport intervient alors que Huawei est sur le point de jouer un rle majeur dans le dploiement des communications sans fil 5G au Royaume-Uni, malgr linsistance du gouvernement amricain qui milite pour le bannissement des quipements rseau du chinois par quils constitueraient daprs lui une menace pour la scurit. Ladministration Trump veut persuader ses allis quen raison des forts soupons de collusion existant entre Huawei et le gouvernement et larme de Chine, les logiciels et le matriel de la socit pourraient tre utiliss par Pekin pour le cyberespionnage ou le sabotage.


La Grande-Bretagne a malgr tout refus de cder aux pressions US pour bannir Huawei, affirmant quaucun lment de preuve susceptible de confirmer une quelconque activit malveillante de la part de lentreprise technologique Huawei nexiste et quelle est en mesure de grer les risques de scurit lis  lutilisation des quipements de tlcommunications fournis par ladite entreprise. Les problmes mis au jour par le HCSEC suggrent que la plus grande menace vis--vis de Huawei est que lquipement fourni par cette entreprise pourrait tre pirat par  peu prs tout le monde qui sen donnerait la peine. Et  cause de la manire dont le gant chinois gre son dveloppement logiciel, il est impossible daccorder une certification gnrale pour la scurit de nimporte quel produit.

Un problme majeur cit par le rapport est quune grande partie de lquipement rseau de Huawei repose toujours sur la version 5.5 du systme dexploitation en temps rel (RTOS) VxWorks de Wind River, qui est arrive en  fin de vie  et ne sera bientt plus prise en charge. Huawei a achet une licence premium pour le support  long terme de VxWorks qui expire en 2020. Cela pourrait mettre en pril le matriel install par les entreprises de tlcommunications.

Mme si Huawei dveloppait son propre RTOS pour ventuellement remplacer VxWorks, la scurit de ce systme dexploitation suscite des inquitudes, car le processus de dveloppement logiciel de Huawei ntait pas vraiment fiable. HCSEC a indiqu que le processus de conception de logiciel utilis par lentreprise donnait lieu  des incohrences entre les images logicielles. En dautres termes, les produits sont livrs avec des logiciels dont les empreintes digitales varient considrablement. Il est donc impossible de dterminer si le code est le mme sur la base de sommes de contrle. En outre, le RTOS interne de Huawei est bas sur le noyau Linux, et son intgration au code Huawei existant nest pas claire.

Malgr les efforts dploys par le Royaume-Uni pour amener Huawei  amliorer ses processus de gestion de la configuration depuis 2010, le gant chinois a appliqu la gestion de la configuration de manire incohrente dun produit  lautre. Par exemple, lors dune visite sur le terrain au centre de dveloppement de Huawei  Shanghai, le Comit de surveillance sest rendu compte quun  nombre ingrable  de versions de la bibliothque OpenSSL pouvait tre utilis dans des produits, y compris certains avec des vulnrabilits connues.  La conclusion rapporte au Conseil de surveillance est que le processus dingnierie de base de Huawei ne gre pas correctement lutilisation des composants ni les problmes de maintien du cycle de vie, laissant les produits impossibles  prendre en charge en gnral , indique le rapport.

En consquence, le Comit conclut quil est  difficile dtre certain que diffrents dploiements dquipements Huawei similaires sont globalement scuriss . Labsence de versions logicielles cohrentes signifie quil est difficile (au mieux) de dterminer si un bogue trouv dans une version du logiciel a t entirement corrig dans une autre version.




> Les problmes identifis dans le rapport OB (comit de surveillance) apportent une contribution essentielle  la transformation en cours de nos capacits dingnierie logicielle .


Source : CNBC, Rapport du HCSEC (PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Aprs l'Allemagne, la Grande-Bretagne refuse de cder aux pressions US pour bannir Huawei, citant l'absence d'lment de preuves d'espionnage
 ::fleche::  Le blocus Huawei de Trump flchit en Europe qui ne veux pas prendre de retard dans le dploiement de la 5G
 ::fleche::  Les USA menacent l'Allemagne de diminuer la quantit de donnes partages par ses services de renseignements si elle collabore avec Huawei
 ::fleche::  Huawei poursuit le gouvernement des USA pour ce qu'il appelle une interdiction injuste, l'obligeant  rendre publiques ses accusations  son encontre

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Technologie 5G : la France dgaine la  loi Huawei* 
*Ou plutt une   rponse technique et technologique  un problme technique et technologique* 

Le monde sapprte  un grand dballage technologique 5G, lEurope y comprise. La recherche et dveloppement dans le cadre de cette nouvelle norme de tlphonie mobile est avance et le processus de dploiement est imminent. Toutefois, linquitude lie aux risques potentiels de scurit que pourraient poser les quipements de certains constructeurs, en loccurrence le gant Huawei, pourrait retarder le dploiement de la 5G en Europe. Et la campagne de sensibilisation des Etats-Unis lance en novembre dernier, pour tenter de persuader les fournisseurs d'accs  Internet sans fil des pays allis d'viter les quipements de tlcommunication provenant de Huawei, voquant des proccupations de scurit nationale, narrange pas la situation.

Nanmoins, certains pays ont dj commenc le processus doctroi de la 5G, sans avoir banni lquipementier Huawei. Cest le cas de lAllemagne qui a lanc, le mardi 19 mars dernier, une vente aux enchres de plusieurs semaines pour les frquences 5G qui devrait rapporter jusqu' 5 milliards d'euros (5,7 milliards de dollars), aprs avoir propos des rgles de scurit plus strictes pour les rseaux de donnes plutt que de faire blocage  Huawei.

La France na plus de temps  perdre, le lancement des appels doffres pour attribuer les frquences 5G aux oprateurs tant prvu pour l'automne prochain. Elle a donc intrt  fixer au plus vite les rgles qui vont orienter ce processus afin de limiter les risques. Cest ainsi quun nouveau texte de loi a t initi  lAssembl nationale le mercredi dernier. Le contexte a t rappel par le rapporteur de la loi, le dput LaREM, Eric Bothorel, qui a expliqu quavec les nouveaux usages trs tendus que promet cette nouvelle technologie ultra-rapide dans les domaines de mobilit, e-sant, industrie, robotique, et bien dautres domaines,   notre niveau dexposition aux risques devient un peu plus important. Il faut donc faire voluer le primtre pour sassurer que les usages puissent se drouler dans de bonnes conditions. , a-t-il dit.


Les oprateurs tlcom doivent sattendre  avoir lautorisation des autorits avant de choisir les quipements dans le cadre du dploiement de la 5G. Selon un article de RFI publi le mercredi, en fonction de plusieurs critres, le Premier ministre sera lautorit habilite  autoriser les quipements qui ne constitueront pas un risque pour la dfense ou la scurit nationale.

Les risques lis aux quipements de la 5G que redoutent les pays, y compris la France, ne devraient pas tre seulement dordre de la scurit nationale et de lorigine de lquipementier comme voqu dans les arguments de campagne des Etats-Unis, mais galement de  niveau logiciel et des pratiques dingnierie du gant chinois Huawei. En effet, le rapport Huawei Cyber Security Evaluation Centre (HCSEC) Oversight Board 2019 publi en mars par le Comit de surveillance du HCSEC, a averti que Huawei navait pas apport les modifications promises depuis longtemps au niveau de son logiciel et de ses pratiques dingnierie, des modifications pourtant indispensables  lamlioration de la scurit.  

En effet, un prcdent rapport du gouvernement britannique publi en juillet 2018 avait rvl que des problmes techniques, affectant la chane dapprovisionnement des quipements du groupe chinois et qui avaient expos les rseaux de tlcoms nationaux  de nouveaux risques de scurit, existaient. Depuis lors Huawei avait promis des investissements importants pour rsoudre ces problmes de cyberscurit afin de rassurer ses clients occidentaux. Toutefois, les responsables britanniques ne sont toujours pas satisfaits, selon le rapport 2019.

 Les travaux de HCSEC ont continu  identifier les problmes lis  lapproche de Huawei en matire de dveloppement de logiciels, entranant une augmentation significative des risques pour les oprateurs britanniques , ont not les membres du Comit de surveillance. Ils estiment en outre quaucun progrs matriel na t accompli pour remdier  ces problmes depuis leur constatation prcdente, au contraire, des audits et examens ont mis en vidence  dautres problmes techniques importants dans les pratiques dingnierie de Huawei . 

Cette nouvelle loi de la France tait attendue par les oprateurs presss de comprendre la situation afin de faire le choix de partenariat dans leur future mise en uvre de la technologie 5G. Selon RFI, Philippe Lucas, vice-prsident dOrange, charg de la standardisation et du dveloppement des cosystmes,  souhaite avant tout que la situation se clarifie. Ensuite, on verra si chacun des industriels rpond aux besoins ou aux cahiers des charges qui seront fixs par le rgulateur. On est au dbut dun nouveau processus. On encourage nos partenaires oprateurs europens  contribuer  ces cadres de scurit. Do limportance aussi davoir une saine concurrence sur les quipementiers au niveau infrastructures pour que nos clients puissent en bnficier  des cots raisonnables .  

En effet, en ce dbut dun nouveau processus dcisif pour les oprateurs tlcom, ils sattendent  signer avec des partenaires qui couvent leurs besoins de dploiement technologique, mais galement, ils sattendent  ce que plusieurs quipementiers soient dans la course, ce qui pourrait rduire les tarifs pour le bonheur des clients. Pour linstant, le sudois Ericsson et le finlandais Nokia sont en lice en Europe. Quant  Huawei, sil nest pas banni par la pression amricaine sur ses allis europens, son entre en liste est encore soumise  certaines conditions contenues dans des rgles plus strictes que les pays europens sont en train de mettre en uvre.

*La France, en train dadopter une   rponse technique et technologique  un problme technique et technologique.* 

Certains partenaires des Etats-Unis, comme le Japon, lAustralie, et la Nouvelle-Zlande, ont dj cd  la pression amricaine et ont dj cart le gant chinois de la 5G. Huawei nest encore banni par aucun pays europen. La Commission europenne a, par ailleurs, dj lanc un plan pour scuriser la 5G qui ne mentionne pas Huawei. Cest galement le cas dans la loi, apparemment impermable  toutes les pressions, en cours dlaboration  lAssemble nationale franaise, selon RFI.

  La meilleure faon dy rpondre, ce nest pas de dsigner un acteur parce quil aurait telle ou telle nationalit. Sans tre ni naf ni paranoaque, il faut conduire une proposition de loi qui est de nature  rassembler tous les lments qui permettent de scuriser les rseaux, et qui sappliquent  tous. Cest la meilleure faon de ne pas succomber  des logiques gopolitiques. , a dclar le dput Bothorel. Le rapporteur de la loi a galement rfut lappellation  loi Huawei  que la presse franaise a adopte, et parle plutt dune   rponse technique et technologique  un problme technique et technologique. 

Quelle que soit la position des uns et des autres, ceux qui lont dj banni ou pas  encore, Huawei demeure un acteur majeur dans le cadre du futur dploiement de la technologie 5G. Net t la pression constante des Etats-Unis en Europe, Huawei serait le partenaire naturel dans plusieurs pays europens. Le groupe chinois semble mme avoir pris plusieurs longueurs davance dans le domaine de recherche, selon RFI. Il a, par ailleurs depuis un certain temps, commenc  se dfendre face  la pression amricaine et  multiplier les initiatives pour rassurer les pays europens, y compris la France. Cest dans ce contexte que la France sengage dans le processus de la 5G sans avoir banni Huawei, aprs une visite europenne du prsident chinois Xi Jinping.

Dans le contexte de ces efforts continus de Huawei, permettre aux industriels europens de lutter  armes gales serait une piste pour viter de dpendre de la technologie chinoise, daprs RFI. Plusieurs utilisateurs dun site web communautaire dactualits sociales seraient mme prts  croire en la qualit de la technologie Huawei  lexception du niveau logiciel de la firme quils jugent est en retard.

Source : RFI

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette nouvelle loi franaise en cours dlaboration ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que son contenu pourraient priver Huawei des partenariats franais ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ces rglements qui sont en train dtre adopts par les pays europens pourront carter tous les risques lies au matriels ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le blocus Huawei de Trump flchit en Europe, qui ne veux pas prendre de retard dans le dploiement de la 5G
 ::fleche::  Abandonner les quipements Huawei retarderait le dploiement de la 5G en Europe  de probablement deux ans , selon le PDG de Vodafone
 ::fleche::  Les USA menacent l'Allemagne de diminuer la quantit de donnes partages par ses services de renseignements, si elle collabore avec Huawei
 ::fleche::  L'Europe doit se mfier de Huawei, dit un responsable technique europen, aprs l'arrestation d'un dirigeant de Huawei dans le cadre d'une enqute
 ::fleche::  Huawei prsente le Kunpeng 920, le processeur le plus complexe au monde, mais il ne sera disponible que sur les plateformes Huawei

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Ce texte peut s'appliquer aussi aux autres quipementiers amricains et europens.
Il en aurait fallu un quand la NSA installait des back doors sur les quipements CISCO
Il me semble quilibr, d'un ct on ne cde pas aux USA et met en garde les  chinois.

----------


## domi65

> Toutefois, les responsables britanniques ne sont toujours pas satisfaits


Oui, on voit  la chambre des dputs, en ce moment, que c'est bien difficile de rendre les responsables britanniques satisfaits ;-)

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Aprs lAllemagne et le Royaume-Uni, la Belgique blanchit Huawei*
*Nouveau coup dur pour la campagne de diabolisation des tats-Unis ?*

Alors que lentreprise chinoise Huawei est sur le point de jouer un rle majeur dans le dploiement de la 5G  lchelle plantaire, ladministration Trump sest engage dans une campagne de boycott de grande ampleur pour imposer le bannissement des quipements rseau du chinois. Les tats-Unis veulent persuader leurs allis de lUE et des Big Five quen raison des forts soupons de collusion qui existeraient entre Huawei et le gouvernement et larme de Chine, les logiciels et le matriel de cette socit pourraient tre utiliss par Pkin  des fins de cyberespionnage ou de sabotage.


La Belgique vient par la voix du Centre pour la Cyberscurit Belgique (ou CCB) de clarifier sa position sur le dossier Huawei. Katrien Eggers, la porte-parole de cette agence en charge de la politique belge en matire de cyberscurit, a dclar  ce sujet :   ce jour, nous navons pas de preuve suffisante pour tablir quune menace mane de Huawei. Nous avons men une longue enqute qui nous a permis darriver  cette conclusion finale .

Comme lAllemagne et le Royaume-Uni avant elle, la Belgique dmontre avec cette annonce qu ce jour, il nexiste aucune preuve tangible faisant tat dactes despionnage ou de sabotage de la part du gant chinois des tlcommunications. La campagne de diabolisation intensive mene par les tats-Unis depuis plusieurs mois ne serait-elle donc motive que par la simple volont de calomnier ou de se dbarrasser dun concurrent gnant qui monte en puissance ?

Larrive des premiers rseaux 5G est imminente et les pays de lUnion europenne se prparent  dployer cette nouvelle technologie ultra-rapide. Mais comme la soulign le DG du gant Vodafone, abandonner les quipements Huawei retarderait le dploiement de la 5G sur le Vieux Continent  de probablement deux ans .


Du ct de la France, les dcideurs suggrent dadopter une  rponse technique et technologique  un problme technique et technologique . Le DG de lAgence nationale de la scurit des systmes dinformation (ANSSI), Guillaume Poupard, a indiqu  ce propos que  la priorit est avant tout de protger lensemble des rseaux critiques. La 5G va tre un systme gigantesque et potentiellement  risque. Il ne faut pas se focaliser sur un seul quipementier, ce serait une erreur . Le lancement des appels doffres pour attribuer les frquences 5G aux oprateurs tant prvu pour lautomne prochain, un nouveau texte de loi a t rcemment introduit  lAssemble nationale. Cette nouvelle loi de la France tait attendue par les oprateurs presss de comprendre la situation afin de faire le choix de partenariat dans leur future mise en uvre de la technologie 5G.

Source : Standaard

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La Chine constitue un risque de scurit pour le dploiement des cbles Internet sous-marins et de la 5G, mais est-ce le seul pays dans ce cas ?
 ::fleche::  Abandonner les quipements Huawei retarderait le dploiement de la 5G en Europe  de probablement deux ans  selon le PDG de Vodafone
 ::fleche::  L'quipement rseau de Huawei fait toujours courir des risques de scurit  importants , selon le Royaume-Uni
 ::fleche::  Les Etats-Unis ne peuvent pas nous craser, dit le fondateur de Huawei, et  Le monde ne peut pas nous quitter parce que nous sommes plus avancs

----------


## Gluups

C'est sr que si les Amricains n'avaient pas pirat tous nos mails il y a quelques mois, ils seraient plus audibles sur la question.

Donc, comme on n'a pas de solution de rechange, au passage on rappelle que si on a des informations confidentielles  transmettre il faut se mfier de l'informatique, en dehors de a la position belge est tout--fait cohrente : on n'a rien d'autre  mettre que Huawei  part du matriel amricain, donc comme le matriel amricain est dangereux sur le plan de la confidentialit, rien ne dit que le matriel chinois l'est davantage.

En dehors de a, j'ose esprer que si il s'agissait du dploiement d'un produit chimique, on dirait qu'on n'a pas toutes les preuves que le dployer ne prsente pas de danger.

C'est quand qu'on fait du dveloppement lectronique en France ?
Ou est-ce qu'on voudrait nous vendre l'ide qu'en France on est trop cons pour a ?

----------


## Invit

Me fait penser  une histoire quand j'tais minot, une entreprise franaise  reu l'interdiction des tat-unis de vendre des chauffe-biberon  je ne sais plus quel pays parce que a contenait du propergol (qui peut tre utilis comme carburant  fuse). Ensuite une entreprise amricaine leur a vendu leur propre produit contenant aussi du propergol...

On peut aussi parler de la faon dons les tat-unis se sont accapar alstom... maintenant si la france veut vendre des sous-marins elle doit demander l'autorisation aux USA vu qu'une partie de sa technologie est leur proprit.

Que les amricains sont loin d'tre net et que ce sont des chiens niveau biz et comme trump l'a si bien dit, mme l'europe est  considrer comme une ennemie alors  partir de l.

On parle de l'espionnage chinois mais peu de la faon de faire des USA pour s'accaparer des technologies europenne depuis des dcennies.
On parle souvent du non respect des droits de l'homme en chine mais il n'y a plus grand monde pour s'en prendre aux USA qui ne les respecte pas non plus. (peine de mort, montage tordu pour avoir des territoirs ou la torture  toujours cours etc.)

Est-ce que la chine risque d'exploiter l'implantation de la 5G, y'a des chance. Est-ce que c'est pire que si c'tait les USA ? pas certain.
Pourquoi l'europe ne fait pas son propre truc ? parce qu'elle est encore trs divis et que les tats unis en profite pour se rendre propritaire de tout ce qui peut tre stratgique.

----------


## Fagus

a me semble vident que lorsqu'on gre les tuyaux, on est tent de regard ce qui y passe. On murmure d'ailleurs que la France est bien place pour ses connections sur les cbles de l'internet africain...

Il me semble d'un intrt stratgique vident d'avoir la mainmise nationale sur ce genre de technologie plutt que de sous-traiter, quitte  attendre quelques annes de plus.

*Au passage, je ne connais pas le dossier de la 5G. Quelqu'un peut-il expliquer rellement en quoi c'est sens tre gnial ?* J'entends rgulirement des applications que je ne comprends pas trop.
 savoir, en 4G, je dois tre   ~5Mbit/s et en fibre  ~120 en up et down.

Ex d'applications gniales rgulirement entendues :
* l'internet des objets
Alors dj, je ne vois pas trop pourquoi mon frigo devrait aller sur internet, ni un quelconque de mes objets du commun, si ce n'est pour faire partie d'un botnet, ce qui semble tre l'usage habituel. Si on admet que c'est utile, quel genre d'application autre que la vido ultra- HD a besoin de telles performances , sachant que l'internet des objets a dj tout ce qu'il faut pour exister sauf l'utilit relle ?* oprer les gens avec un robot
En gnral, c'est une quipe chirurgicale qui opre les gens. Exceptionnellement , c'est un chirurgien via un robot et  distance, et on n'a pas attendu la 5G pour le faire (a me semble plus tre un dmonstrateur technologique d'ailleurs qu'un systme utilis rellement. D'ailleurs, si j'ai le choix, a m'arrangerait d'viter que ma vie dpende d'une panne informatique/mcanique, etc.* les voitures intelligentes.
Je crois que tout le monde ici est au courant qu'il s'agit d'un coup de com' et que personne ne sait si on aura une voiture qui saura lire les intentions sur le visage, diffrencier un camion avec une publicit du ciel, ou un poteau en bton d'une voie libre d'ici 50 ans.* la vido en 25 000K.
Il me semble que la vido que je lis  distance en temps rel occupe dj tous les pixels de mon cran et que si on met plus de pixels sur l'cran, a videra ma batterie trs vite. On n'a pas encore de nouvelle batterie gniale sinon a se saurait...* le tltravail
Pareil, entre tirer une ligne de fibre, techno bien prouve et monter plein d'antennes relai nouvelles, je ne vois pas trop la diffrence. Sans compter que le tltravail, c'est bon pour les gens sur un PC. Pour Me Michu qui vend des quiches aux pinards, je la vois sourire quand le politicien se la ramne avec sa 5G-tltravail comme soluce miracle.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Vu que je vois que l'on rameute encore une partie des fans de FA et que cela repart une nime fois sur Walter, je pose a l :


N'est ce pas cette demoiselle qui exhume un document du Bundestag intitule "ancien du NSDAP" et contenant le nom du Walter en question puis prtend que non cela ne veut rien dire ? pas trs srieux.
Si au moins elle s'tait donner la peine de chercher srieusement  quoi correspond son numro d'inscription, on eut pu louer ses talents de journaliste d'investigation.




> C'est pas une belle alliance avec les USA a que de menacer ces allis de couper court aux changes d'information si on ne dit pas "oui"  tout ce qu'ils disent ? Franchement ... Cela n'a pas suffit  ce pays de se faire choper pour des surveillances illgales et des fuites d'informations majeurs qui ont provoqu des prcdents en plus de dtriorer les relations avec ses "alli" qui ressemblent de plus en plus  des sous-fifres.


Pourquoi s'en priveraient-ils puisque ce sont en effet des sous-fifres ?




> Parfois, je pense qu'il est justifi de se demander s'il ne faudrait pas miser sur un autre tat disposant aussi d'une aura diplomatique importante (oui, je parle de la Russie et de la Chine, le but tant, comme je l'ai dit prcdemment, d'avoir des rapports cordiaux sans forcment tre les meilleurs amis du monde, histoire d'avoir un alli puissant  nos cots pour ainsi dire et profiter de son aura diplomatique pour obtenir des accords privilgis avec certains tats proches de ces tats).


Cela s'appelle dshabiller Pierre pour habiller Paul. Dans les deux cas, tu restes un vassal.
D'ailleurs es-tu sur qu'il n'y ait point de backdoors dans les microprocesseurs du lac Bakal ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les services US de renseignements ont accus Huawei d'avoir reu des fonds de l'tat chinois,*
*ravivant les tensions entre Washington et Beijing * 

Les services de renseignements amricains ont accus Huawei Technologies d'tre financ par la scurit de l'tat chinois, a annonc samedi le Sunday Times, ajoutant ainsi  la liste des allgations  l'encontre de la socit de technologie chinoise en Occident.

La CIA a accus Huawei davoir reu des fonds de la Commission de la scurit nationale chinoise, de lArme de libration du peuple et dune troisime branche du rseau de renseignement chinois, a rapport le journal britannique, citant une source britannique.

Plus tt cette anne, le renseignement amricain a partag ses revendications avec d'autres membres du groupe de partage du renseignement Five Eyes, qui comprend la Grande-Bretagne, l'Australie, le Canada et la Nouvelle-Zlande.

Sans surprise, Huawei a rejet ces accusations dans une dclaration cite par le journal :

 Huawei ne commente pas les allgations non fondes tayes par zro lment de preuve provenant de sources anonymes , a dclar un reprsentant de Huawei au Times.

Laccusation vient  un moment de tensions commerciales entre Washington et Beijing et face  la crainte, aux tats-Unis, que lquipement de Huawei puisse tre utilis pour lespionnage. La socit a dclar que les proccupations ne sont pas fondes.

Les autorits amricaines enqutent sur Huawei  la recherche de violations prsumes des sanctions.


*Des soupons qui ont donn lieu  des enqutes dans dautres pays*

Mi-fvrier 2018, devant la commission permanente du Snat des tats-Unis ddie  la surveillance de la communaut du renseignement amricaine, le directeur du FBI Chris Wray a dclar : 

 Nous sommes profondment proccups quant aux risques lis  l'insertion dans notre rseau de tlcommunications d'une entreprise ou entit dtenue par un gouvernement tranger qui ne partage pas nos valeurs . Et de poursuivre en assurant que  Cela ouvre la voie  des possibilits de pression ou de contrle sur notre infrastructure de tlcommunications. Cet tat de choses permettrait  des tiers de modifier ou extirper des informations de faon furtive .

L'Union europenne devrait se mfier de Huawei et d'autres entreprises technologiques chinoises en raison des risques qu'elles reprsentent pour l'industrie et la scurit. C'est ce qu'a dclar dbut dcembre le chef de la technologie de l'UE.  Faut-il se mfier de Huawei ou d'autres socits chinoises ? Oui, je pense que nous devons nous mfier de ces entreprises , a dclar Andrus Ansip, commissaire europen en charge de la technologie, lors d'une confrence de presse  Bruxelles. Ansip a dclar qu'il tait proccup par le fait que les socits de technologie chinoises taient tenues de cooprer avec les services de renseignement chinois, notamment grce  des portes drobes pour permettre l'accs aux donnes cryptes. Ansip a galement dclar que ces entreprises chinoises produisaient de micropuces qui seraient utilises pour espionner d'autres entreprises. 

On se souvient d'un cas rcent o la Chine aurait infiltr Apple et d'autres socits amricaines en utilisant des micropuces  espion  insres sur des cartes mres de serveurs. Selon un rapport publi le 4 octobre dernier par Bloomberg, le spcialiste amricain des cartes mres de serveurs, Supermicro, aurait t compromis en Chine, o des groupes affilis au gouvernement auraient infiltr sa chane d'approvisionnement pour insrer de minuscules puces, de taille comparable  un grain de riz ou  un bout de crayon, sur des cartes mres qui se sont retrouves dans des serveurs dploys aux tats-Unis. De tels propos ont t rapidement contest par les socits amricaines concernes. Apple a dit avoir ouvert une enqute  l'interne qui n'a rvl la prsence daucune micropuce espionne dans ses cartes mres. Le gant amricain dit n'avoir jamais  trouv de puces malveillantes, de manipulations matrielles, ni de vulnrabilits crs intentionnellement sur un serveur . Elle a ni galement avoir connaissance d'une quelconque enqute du FBI sur cette affaire. 

 Aucun gouvernement n'a jamais demand  Huawei de dintroduire des portes drobes ou de compromettre des rseaux, et nous n'aurions jamais tolr un tel comportement de la part de notre personnel , a dclar la socit dans un communiqu. Huawei a ni ces allgations et dit que ces commentaires de Ansip ne sont que de simples malentendus. Ansip a fait ces dclarations quelques jours aprs l'arrestation d'un haut dirigeant de Huawei au Canada dans le cadre d'une enqute sur une prsume fraude bancaire. En effet, une prsentation PowerPoint vieille de cinq ans est au centre des allgations pnales contre le directeur financier de Huawei dans une affaire qui a des consquences pour les relations internationales, le commerce et l'avenir de l'infrastructure de tlcommunications au Canada. Meng Wanzhou a t arrt le 1er dcembre  l'aroport de Vancouver au Canada. Larrestation, effectue  la demande des autorits amricaines, a rendu le gouvernement chinois furieux et a aggrav les tensions prexistantes entre ces deux pays. 

*Larrestation de la fille du fondateur dHuawei pour faire pression ?*

Meng Wanzhou, directeur financier de Huawei et fille de son fondateur, Ren Zhengfei, a t arrt au Canada en dcembre  la demande des tats-Unis, accus de fraude bancaire et bancaire en violation des sanctions amricaines contre lIran.

Elle nie avoir commis des actes rprhensibles et son pre a dj dclar que l'arrestation avait t motive par des considrations politiques.

Au milieu de ces accusations, de grands tablissements d'enseignement occidentaux ont rcemment rompu leurs liens avec Huawei pour viter de perdre des fonds fdraux.

Une autre socit de technologie chinoise, ZTE Corp 0763.HK, 000063.SZ, a galement t au centre de controverses similaires aux tats-Unis.


*Meng Wanzhou*
Les sanctions amricaines ont contraint ZTE  cesser ses activits entre avril et juillet de l'anne dernire aprs que des responsables du dpartement du Commerce eurent dclar avoir rompu un pacte et se faire prendre illgalement en train d'expdier des marchandises d'origine amricaine vers l'Iran et la Core du Nord. Les sanctions ont t leves aprs que ZTE ait pay 1,4 milliard de dollars d'amendes.

Reuters a rapport en dbut de semaine que les Etats-Unis pousseront leurs allis lors d'une runion  Prague le mois prochain pour adopter des mesures de scurit et de politique partages qui rendront plus difficile pour Huawei de dominer les rseaux de tlcommunication 5G.

*Les allis amricains ne suivent pas tous*

Aprs avoir recommand aux autres pays reprsents  cette runion de rester  lcart de certains fournisseurs de tlcommunications chinois, les tats-Unis exercent galement des pressions sur les autorits allemandes pour qu'elles abandonnent Huawei. LAllemagne a exprim son scepticisme concernant cette affaire, affirmant n'avoir trouv aucune preuve que la socit pourrait utiliser son quipement pour lespionnage.

Spiegel Arne Schoenbohm, chef de l'Office fdral allemand de la scurit de l'information (BSI) a dclar que pour des dcisions aussi srieuses qu'une interdiction, il faut des preuves, ajoutant que son agence ne disposait pas de telles preuves. Il fait galement savoir que les experts du BSI avaient examin les produits et composants Huawei du monde entier avant de se prononcer.

Cette dcision du BSI na pas enchant tout le monde et certains se sont exprims. Cest le cas de Ronja Kniep, experte en scurit dans le secteur des tlcommunications qui a dclar  lAFP ceci :  Je pense qu'il est faux de laisser entendre que les proccupations relatives  l'espionnage chinois sont infondes et faciles  dtecter. Mme si Huawei na aucune relation officielle avec le gouvernement chinois, cela ne signifie pas pour autant que les services chinois nutilisent pas la socit et sa technologie comme vecteurs despionnage. 

La Belgique vient par la voix du Centre pour la Cyberscurit Belgique (ou CCB) de clarifier sa position sur le dossier Huawei. Katrien Eggers, la porte-parole de cette agence en charge de la politique belge en matire de cyberscurit, a dclar  ce sujet :   ce jour, nous navons pas de preuve suffisante pour tablir quune menace mane de Huawei. Nous avons men une longue enqute qui nous a permis darriver  cette conclusion finale .


Comme lAllemagne et le Royaume-Uni avant elle, la Belgique dmontre avec cette annonce qu ce jour, il nexiste aucune preuve tangible faisant tat dactes despionnage ou de sabotage de la part du gant chinois des tlcommunications. La campagne de diabolisation intensive mene par les tats-Unis depuis plusieurs mois ne serait-elle donc motive que par la simple volont de calomnier ou de se dbarrasser dun concurrent gnant qui monte en puissance ?

Larrive des premiers rseaux 5G est imminente et les pays de lUnion europenne se prparent  dployer cette nouvelle technologie ultra-rapide. Mais comme la soulign le DG du gant Vodafone, abandonner les quipements Huawei retarderait le dploiement de la 5G sur le Vieux Continent  de probablement deux ans .

Du ct de la France, les dcideurs suggrent dadopter une  rponse technique et technologique  un problme technique et technologique . Le DG de lAgence nationale de la scurit des systmes dinformation (ANSSI), Guillaume Poupard, a indiqu  ce propos que  la priorit est avant tout de protger lensemble des rseaux critiques. La 5G va tre un systme gigantesque et potentiellement  risque. Il ne faut pas se focaliser sur un seul quipementier, ce serait une erreur . Le lancement des appels doffres pour attribuer les frquences 5G aux oprateurs tant prvu pour lautomne prochain, un nouveau texte de loi a t rcemment introduit  lAssemble nationale. Cette nouvelle loi de la France tait attendue par les oprateurs presss de comprendre la situation afin de faire le choix de partenariat dans leur future mise en uvre de la technologie 5G.

Source : Sunday Times, Reuters

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Les USA envisagent de reconsidrer leur coopration avec les allis qui utilisent les quipements rseaux 5G de Huawei,*
*en ne partageant plus les renseignements  sa disposition*

Depuis plusieurs annes, les tats-Unis ne manquent pas de profiter de la moindre occasion pour faire savoir  qui veut lentendre que les quipements rseau du fournisseur chinois Huawei comportent des risques de scurit pour les donnes des entreprises qui les utilisent. Intimement convaincu de ce problme, le pays de lOncle Sam a ouvertement dconseill  plusieurs pays de lUnion europenne ainsi quaux pays membres de lalliance des services de renseignements des Five Eyes compose galement de la Nouvelle-Zlande, de lAustralie, du Canada et du Royaume-Uni de se dtourner des quipements rseau 5G du gant chinois des TIC Huawei.

En substance, les tats-Unis reprochent dj  lquipementier Huawei davoir espionn des entreprises amricaines et vol leurs secrets technologiques. En outre, le gouvernement amricain reproche  Huawei dentretenir une collusion avec le parti communiste chinois, ce qui pourrait favoriser lintroduction de portes drobes dans les quipements de Huawei et permettre au gouvernement chinois de surveiller le trafic et espionner les communications rseau partout dans le monde. Enfin, avec le dploiement de la 5G, laccroissement de lusage des technologiques sans fil dans de nombreux domaines pourrait renforcer la position de Huawei tout en accroissant davantage les risques cits plus haut, selon les USA.

 
En rfrence  tous ces risques, les tats-Unis ont interdit les agences gouvernementales dacheter du matriel chinois y compris ceux de Huawei et contraint les oprateurs de tlcom amricains bnficiant dun financement public dcarter Huawei dans la fourniture de matriels rseaux. Si cette dmarche connat du succs sur le territoire amricain ainsi que chez certains de ses partenaires comme comme le Japon, lAustralie, et la Nouvelle-Zlande, le gouvernement amricain peine encore  convaincre un de ses allis majeurs quest le Royaume-Uni.

Pour ce dernier, bien que le rseau de Huawei comporte des risques de scurit importants, il est en mesure de grer ces risques lis  lutilisation des quipements de tlcommunications fournis par ce dernier. De mme, le pays ajoute quil nexiste aucun lment de preuve susceptible de confirmer une quelconque activit malveillante de la part de lentreprise technologique. Partant de ce fait, le Royaume-Uni a donc refus de cder aux pressions amricaines et de bannir Huawei des fournisseurs dquipements rseau 5G dans le pays. 

Il convient de prciser que depuis 2010, Huawei et le gouvernement du Royaume-Uni ont conclu un accord afin de permettre des examens approfondis de la scurit du matriel et des logiciels du fournisseur dquipements chinois. Ce serait donc en connaissance de cause que les autorits du Royaume-Uni nont pas cart le gant chinois aprs avoir galement eu accs aux matriels et au code source de certains logiciels utiliss par le gant chinois. Mais face  la pression des tats-Unis  lgard de ses allis, Reuters rapporte que la semaine dernire le Conseil de scurit britannique a dcid dinterdire lusage des quipements de Huawei dans tous les lments essentiels de son rseau 5G, tout en permettant lutilisation des quipements de lentreprise dans les parties non essentielles de rseau, et ceci avec des restrictions leves. 

En dpit de cette dcision du conseil de scurit prsid par Teresa May de donner un feu vert limit  Huawei pour la vente de ses quipements aux oprateurs tlcoms du pays, Reuters informe quun responsable amricain de la cyberscurit a annonc lundi dernier que Washington ne voit aucune distinction entre les parties essentielles et non essentielles des rseaux 5G et rvaluera le partage de renseignements avec les allis utilisant des quipements fabriqus par le chinois Huawei.  Les tats-Unis sont davis que placer Huawei ou tout autre fournisseur indigne de confiance dans le rseau de tlcommunication 5G constitue un risque , a dclar Robert Strayer, sous-secrtaire adjoint charg des politiques en matire de cyber, de communications internationales et dinformations au dpartement dtat des USA. Et dajouter que  si dautres pays insrent et permettent aux fournisseurs non fiables de crer et de devenir les fournisseurs de leurs rseaux 5G, nous devrons rvaluer la possibilit pour nous de partager des informations et dtre connects avec eux comme nous le sommes aujourdhui .

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Huawei prsente-t-il un risque de scurit pour les donnes des entits qui utilisent ses quipements ?

 ::fleche::  Ou pensez-vous que les pressions dinterdiction de Huawei dans le dploiement des rseaux 5G cachent autre chose ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cette dcision de reconsidrer ses rapports avec les allis qui utilisent les quipements 5G de Huawei va faire flchir certains pays qui ne voulaient pas bannir le gant chinois ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La Chine constitue un risque de scurit pour le dploiement des cbles Internet sous-marins et de la 5G, mais est-ce le seul pays dans ce cas ?
 ::fleche::  Abandonner les quipements Huawei retarderait le dploiement de la 5G en Europe  de probablement deux ans  selon le PDG de Vodafone
 ::fleche::  Lquipement rseau de Huawei fait toujours courir des risques de scurit  importants , selon le Royaume-Uni
 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis ne peuvent pas nous craser, dit le fondateur de Huawei, et  Le monde ne peut pas nous quitter parce que nous sommes plus avancs 
 ::fleche::  Huawei a t accus davoir trich sur les tests de plusieurs flagships, en se servant dun  mode performance  pour booster ses appareils

----------


## pboulanger

Un juste retour des choses, les USA ayant le plus gros programme d'espionnage, ne devrait-on pas arrter d'changer des donnes avec les amricains? On coupe les accs  amazon, facebook, etc... Si tous les pays europens le font, ils arrteront vite... ou alors nouvelle guerre car faut pas toucher au grisby...

----------


## chrtophe

La NSA n'aime pas la concurrence.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Selon vous, Huawei prsente-t-il un risque de scurit pour les donnes des entits qui utilisent ses quipements ?


Non.
C'est juste une entreprise qui veut vendre ses produits...




> Ou pensez-vous que les pressions dinterdiction de Huawei dans le dploiement des rseaux 5G cachent autre chose ?


Les USA prfrent quand les europens achtent des produits tasuniens...

Ce pays se prend pour qui ?
Vous avez vu le chantage qu'il fait pour nous obliger  utiliser ses produits ?

----------


## Christian_B

> Les USA prfrent quand les europens achtent des produits tasuniens...
> Ce pays se prend pour qui ?
> Vous avez vu le chantage qu'il fait pour nous obliger  utiliser ses produits ?


En effet, c'est une des manifestations de la mgalomanie du gouvernement amricain actuel. Mais je pense que la Chine est de taille  se dfendre et que personne (y compris les Etats-Unis) n'a rien  gagner aux multiples guerres commerciales lances par T...p (j'vite de prononcer un mot grossier).
Mais il serait temps que le reste du monde ( commencer par l'Europe) en profite pour remettre en cause son allgeance aux superpuissances, surtout les Etats-Unis qui sont les plus envahissants (avec le dollar, les GAFAM, les prtendus rseaux sociaux centraliss aux USA, etc).
Les calculs mesquins  court terme de cot, de commodit, etc ne peuvent rien donner de bon  long terme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En effet, c'est une des manifestations de la mgalomanie du gouvernement amricain actuel.


Les USA essaient de nous diriger, ils veulent forcer les pays europens  n'utiliser que leur matriel.
Ils pensent que l'Europe fait partie des USA ou comment a se passe ?

En plus avec leur matriel ils nous espionnent...
Jespre que les pays europens rsisteront.
Plus ils seront nombreux  rpondre "Tes renseignements tu peux te les carrer dans le cul, on utile les quipements rseaux 5G que l'on souhaite et on t'emmerde" mieux ce sera.

Les nations europennes n'ont pas  suivre les ordres des USA.
Un pays est libre de passer par Huawei si il en a envie.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le PCA d'Huawei se dit prt  signer des accords de non-espionnage avec des gouvernements,*
*pour pouvoir fournir du matriel rseau ncessaire au dploiement de la 5G * 

Depuis plusieurs annes, les tats-Unis ne manquent pas de profiter de la moindre occasion pour faire savoir  qui veut lentendre que les quipements rseau du fournisseur chinois Huawei comportent des risques de scurit pour les donnes des entreprises qui les utilisent. Intimement convaincu de ce problme, le pays de lOncle Sam a ouvertement dconseill  plusieurs pays de lUnion europenne ainsi quaux pays membres de lalliance des services de renseignements des Five Eyes compose galement de la Nouvelle-Zlande, de lAustralie, du Canada et du Royaume-Uni de se dtourner des quipements rseau 5G du gant chinois des TIC Huawei.

En substance, les tats-Unis reprochent dj  lquipementier Huawei davoir espionn des entreprises amricaines et vol leurs secrets technologiques. En outre, le gouvernement amricain reproche  Huawei dentretenir une collusion avec le parti communiste chinois, ce qui pourrait favoriser lintroduction de portes drobes dans les quipements de Huawei et permettre au gouvernement chinois de surveiller le trafic et espionner les communications rseau partout dans le monde. Enfin, avec le dploiement de la 5G, laccroissement de lusage des technologiques sans fil dans de nombreux domaines pourrait renforcer la position de Huawei tout en accroissant davantage les risques cits plus haut, selon les USA.

En rfrence  tous ces risques, les tats-Unis ont interdit  ses agences gouvernementales dacheter du matriel chinois y compris ceux de Huawei et contraint les oprateurs de tlcom amricains bnficiant dun financement public dcarter Huawei de la liste des fournisseurs de matriels rseaux. Si cette dmarche connat du succs sur le territoire amricain ainsi que chez certains de ses partenaires comme comme le Japon, lAustralie, et la Nouvelle-Zlande, le gouvernement amricain peine encore  convaincre un de ses allis majeurs quest le Royaume-Uni.

Pour ce dernier, bien que le rseau de Huawei comporte des risques de scurit importants, il est en mesure de grer ces risques lis  lutilisation des quipements de tlcommunications fournis par ce dernier. De mme, le pays ajoute quil nexiste aucun lment de preuve susceptible de confirmer une quelconque activit malveillante de la part de lentreprise technologique. Partant de ce fait, le Royaume-Uni a donc refus de cder aux pressions amricaines et de bannir Huawei des fournisseurs dquipements rseau 5G dans le pays. 

Il convient de prciser que depuis 2010, Huawei et le gouvernement du Royaume-Uni ont conclu un accord afin de permettre des examens approfondis de la scurit du matriel et des logiciels du fournisseur dquipements chinois. Ce serait donc en connaissance de cause que les autorits du Royaume-Uni nont pas cart le gant chinois aprs avoir galement eu accs aux matriels et au code source de certains logiciels utiliss par le gant chinois. Mais face  la pression des tats-Unis  lgard de ses allis, Reuters a rapport le mois dernier que le Conseil de scurit britannique a dcid dinterdire lusage des quipements de Huawei dans tous les lments essentiels de son rseau 5G, tout en permettant lutilisation des quipements de lentreprise dans les parties non essentielles de rseau, et ceci avec des restrictions leves. 


*Huawei veut jouer la carte de la diplomatie*

Huawei s'est dit prt  signer des accords de non-espionnage avec des gouvernements, y compris la Grande-Bretagne, a dclar mardi le prsident du conseil d'administration de la compagnie de tlcommunications chinoise, alors que les tats-Unis exhortaient les pays europens  sloigner de la socit pour des raisons despionnage.

Washington a demand  ses allis de ne pas utiliser la technologie de Huawei pour construire de nouveaux rseaux 5G, craignant que cela ne soit un vhicule d'espionnage pour la Chine, accusation que la compagnie a dmentie.

 Nous sommes prts  signer des accords de non-espionnage avec les gouvernements, y compris le gouvernement du Royaume-Uni, afin que notre quipement rponde  la norme de non-espionnage et soit exempte de porte drobe , a dclar le prsident de Huawei, Liang Hua,  Londres, par l'intermdiaire d'un interprte.

La Grande-Bretagne est en train de dcider dans quelle mesure elle permettra  Huawei, premier fournisseur mondial dquipements de tlcommunications, de participer  la construction de ses rseaux 5G.

 La scurit et la rsilience des rseaux de tlcommunication du Royaume-Uni sont d'une importance primordiale, et nous avons des contrles stricts sur la manire dont l'quipement de Huawei est actuellement dploy au Royaume-Uni , a dclar mardi un porte-parole du gouvernement britannique.

Il a indiqu que les rsultats de la rvision de la chane logistique des tlcommunications affectant le cas de Huawei seraient annoncs prochainement et que tous les oprateurs de rseau devraient se conformer  la dcision.

*Des informations confidentielles divulgues ?*

La Premire ministre Theresa May a limog ce mois-ci son ministre de la Dfense, Gavin Williamson, aprs des fuites qui prtendaient que Huawei jouerait un rle dans le rseau 5G, plaant ainsi la Grande-Bretagne dans une situation embarrassante face  son principal alli du renseignement, les tats-Unis.

Williamson a ni avoir divulgu des informations confidentielles.

S'exprimant en marge d'une runion avec les partenaires technologiques britanniques de Huawei, Liang a dclar que la socit n'avait jamais eu l'intention d'tre aux prises avec une tempte politique.

 La question de la cyberscurit ne concerne pas qu'un seul fournisseur ou une seule entreprise, c'est un dfi commun  l'ensemble du secteur et du monde , a-t-il dclar.

Il a ajout que Huawei cooprait de longue date avec le Centre britannique de la cyberscurit (National Cyber ​​Security) pour superviser sa technologie et avait amlior ses capacits d'ingnierie logicielle pour les rendre gales  ses concurrents.

* Aucune loi en Chine ne nous oblige  collecter des informations auprs d'un gouvernement tranger ou  implanter des portes drobes* 

Liang a indiqu que Huawei n'avait pas agi pour le compte du gouvernement chinois sur aucun march international.

 En dpit du fait que Huawei a son sige en Chine, nous sommes une socit oprant dans le monde entier , a-t-il rappel.  Partout o nous oprons dans le monde, nous nous sommes engags  respecter les lois et rglementations locales applicables dans ce pays. Aucune loi chinoise n'oblige les entreprises  collecter des informations auprs d'un gouvernement tranger ou  implanter des portes drobes pour le gouvernement . 

Le ministre britannique Jeremy Wright, qui annoncera les conclusions de l'examen des chanes d'approvisionnement des oprateurs tlcoms, avait dclar que les avantages d'un kit conomique ne l'emporteraient pas sur les proccupations en matire de scurit.

Liang, cependant, a dclar que les facteurs conomiques devraient faire partie de la dcision et que la politique devrait en tre retire.

 Je pense que la dcision devrait tre base sur une valuation des risques et une valuation de la chane d'approvisionnement, et devrait galement reflter les exigences du Royaume-Uni en termes de dveloppement conomique lorsqu'il choisit ses fournisseurs , a-t-il dclar.

 La cyberscurit est en effet un facteur trs important  prendre en compte (...), mais il devrait en mme temps tre une dcision quilibre entre cyber scurit et prosprit conomique . 

Liang a dclar qu'il rencontrait des clients plutt que des politiciens. Huawei a sign plus de 40 contrats 5G, 25 en Europe, 10 au Moyen-Orient et six en Asie.

Le gouvernement allemand a toutefois dclar que rien n'indiquait que la Chine offrait un accord de non-espionnage qui aiderait Huawei dans son offre de contrats pour la construction de rseaux de tlphonie mobile de nouvelle gnration en Allemagne.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Canalys : la baisse de 23% de ventes d'iPhone est la plus forte de l'histoire d'Apple, Huawei est le seul constructeur  connatre la croissance
 ::fleche::  Vodafone nie avoir dcouvert des backdoors cachs dans les quipements de Huawei, il ne s'agirait que du protocole Telnet
 ::fleche::  Les USA envisagent de reconsidrer leur coopration avec les allis qui utilisent les quipements 5G de Huawei, en ne partageant plus les informations

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le prsident Donald Trump pourrait signer un dcret qui paverait le chemin,*
*vers le bannissement d'Huawei dans le domaine des tlcoms aux USA * 

Le prsident amricain Donald Trump devrait signer cette semaine un dcret interdisant aux entreprises amricaines dutiliser des quipements de tlcommunication fournis par des groupes reprsentant une menace en termes de scurit nationale, ce qui ouvrira la voie  un bannissement du chinois Huawei, ont dclar  Reuters trois responsables amricains informs de ce projet.

Le dcret, qui ne devrait explicitement mentionner aucun pays ou aucune entreprise, est  ltude depuis plus dun an mais a t retarde  plusieurs reprises, ont prcis les sources, demandant  ne pas tre nomme car les prparatifs restaient confidentiels. Cela pourrait tre retard  nouveau, ont-elles dit.

Ce dcret sappuiera sur lInternational Emergency Economic Powers Act, qui permet au prsident des Etats-Unis de prendre des mesures sur le plan commercial en cas durgence nationale face  une menace contre le pays. Il chargera alors le dpartement du Commerce, en collaboration avec les diffrentes agences fdrales, dlaborer un plan de mise en oeuvre des mesures prvues, ont prcis les sources.

Notons que Donald Trump a dj promulgu en aot 2018 une loi interdisant aux autorits fdrales amricaines de recourir aux quipements de Huawei et dun autre groupe chinois, ZTE.

*Des tensions commerciales*

S'il tait sign, le dcret entrerait  un moment dlicat dans les relations entre la Chine et les tats-Unis, les deux plus grandes conomies du monde augmentant leurs droits de douane dans une bataille contre ce que des responsables amricains appellent les pratiques commerciales dloyales de la Chine.

En substance, les tats-Unis reprochent dj  lquipementier Huawei davoir espionn des entreprises amricaines et vol leurs secrets technologiques. En outre, le gouvernement amricain reproche  Huawei dentretenir une collusion avec le parti communiste chinois, ce qui pourrait favoriser lintroduction de portes drobes dans les quipements de Huawei et permettre au gouvernement chinois de surveiller le trafic et espionner les communications rseau partout dans le monde. Enfin, avec le dploiement de la 5G, laccroissement de lusage des technologies sans fil dans de nombreux domaines pourrait renforcer la position de Huawei tout en accroissant davantage les risques cits plus haut, selon les USA.

En rfrence  tous ces risques, les tats-Unis ont interdit  ses agences gouvernementales dacheter du matriel chinois y compris ceux de Huawei et contraint les oprateurs de tlcom amricains bnficiant dun financement public dcarter Huawei de la liste des fournisseurs de matriels rseaux. Si cette dmarche connat du succs sur le territoire amricain ainsi que chez certains de ses partenaires comme comme le Japon, lAustralie, et la Nouvelle-Zlande, le gouvernement amricain peine encore  convaincre un de ses allis majeurs quest le Royaume-Uni.


Pour ce dernier, bien que le rseau de Huawei comporte des risques de scurit importants, il est en mesure de grer ces risques lis  lutilisation des quipements de tlcommunications fournis par ce dernier. De mme, le pays ajoute quil nexiste aucun lment de preuve susceptible de confirmer une quelconque activit malveillante de la part de lentreprise technologique. Partant de ce fait, le Royaume-Uni a donc refus de cder aux pressions amricaines et de bannir Huawei des fournisseurs dquipements rseau 5G dans le pays. 

Huawei, qui a  plusieurs reprises ni les accusations, a dcid dadopter une autre stratgie. En effet, mardi, son PCA s'est dit prt  signer des accords de non-espionnage avec des gouvernements, y compris la Grande-Bretagne.  Nous sommes prts  signer des accords de non-espionnage avec les gouvernements, y compris le gouvernement du Royaume-Uni, afin que notre quipement rponde  la norme de non-espionnage et soit exempte de porte drobe , a dclar le prsident de Huawei, Liang Hua,  Londres, par l'intermdiaire d'un interprte.

Liang a indiqu que Huawei n'avait agi pour le compte du gouvernement chinois sur aucun march international.

 En dpit du fait que Huawei a son sige en Chine, nous sommes une socit oprant dans le monde entier , a-t-il rappel.  Partout o nous oprons dans le monde, nous nous sommes engags  respecter les lois et rglementations locales applicables dans ce pays. Aucune loi chinoise n'oblige les entreprises  collecter des informations auprs d'un gouvernement tranger ou  implanter des portes drobes pour le gouvernement . 


*La Chine estime que la raction des tats-Unis nest ni honorable, ni juste*

Le porte-parole du ministre chinois des Affaires trangres, Geng Shuang, a dclar lors d'un point de presse quotidien  Beijing que les Etats-Unis avaient  abuss de leur pouvoir national   pour  dlibrment discrditer  et rprimer certaines entreprises chinoises.

 Ce n'est ni honorable, ni juste , a-t-il dclar.

 Nous exhortons les tats-Unis  cesser d'utiliser l'excuse des problmes de scurit pour rprimer de manire draisonnable les socits chinoises et crer un environnement juste, quitable et non discriminatoire pour les socits chinoises qui effectuent des investissements et des oprations normales aux tats-Unis.

Les tats-Unis poussent activement d'autres pays  ne pas utiliser les quipements de Huawei dans les rseaux 5G de prochaine gnration qu'ils qualifient de  non fiables . En aot, Trump a sign un projet de loi interdisant au gouvernement amricain d'utiliser lui-mme les quipements de Huawei et d'un autre fournisseur chinois. ZTE Corp.

Source : Reuters

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Canalys : la baisse de 23% de ventes d'iPhone est la plus forte de l'histoire d'Apple, Huawei est le seul constructeur  connatre la croissance
 ::fleche::  Vodafone nie avoir dcouvert des backdoors cachs dans les quipements de Huawei, il ne s'agirait que du protocole Telnet
 ::fleche::  Les USA envisagent de reconsidrer leur coopration avec les allis qui utilisent les quipements 5G de Huawei, en ne partageant plus les informations

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Trump signe un dcret pavant le chemin vers le blocage d'Huawei aux USA,*
*la France assure pour sa part qu'elle n'a pas l'intention de faire la mme chose* 

Le prsident Donald Trump a sign mercredi un dcret tablissant les bases pour empcher des entreprises de tlcommunications chinoises telles que Huawei de vendre du matriel aux tats-Unis, visant  neutraliser la capacit de Beijing  compromettre les rseaux sans fil et les systmes informatiques amricains de la prochaine gnration.

Lordonnance interdit lachat ou lutilisation de toute technologie de communication produite par des entits contrles par un adversaire tranger et susceptible de crer un risque de sabotage indu des systmes de communication amricains ou des effets catastrophiques sur linfrastructure amricaine.

 Moi, DONALD J. TRUMP, Prsident des tats-Unis d'Amrique, constate que les adversaires trangers crent et exploitent de plus en plus de vulnrabilits dans les technologies et les services de l'information et de la communication, qui stockent et communiquent de grandes quantits d'informations sensibles, facilitent l'conomie numrique et soutiennent infrastructures critiques et services durgence essentiels, afin de mener des actions malveillantes fondes sur le numrique, y compris lespionnage conomique et industriel contre les tats-Unis et leur population.

 Je conclus en outre que lacquisition ou lutilisation sans restriction aux tats-Unis de technologies ou de services de linformation et de la communication conus, dvelopps, fabriqus ou fournis par des personnes dtenues par, contrles ou soumises  la juridiction ou  la direction dadversaires trangers, accroissant la capacit des adversaires trangers  crer et exploiter des vulnrabilits dans les technologies ou les services dinformation et de communication, avec des effets potentiellement catastrophiques, constituent ainsi une menace inhabituelle et extraordinaire pour la scurit nationale, la politique trangre et lconomie des tats-unis .


Le Dpartement du commerce dispose de 150 jours pour laborer des rgles permettant didentifier  des pays ou des personnes  en tant quadversaires trangers. Il est presque certain que ces rgles indexent la Chine, Huawei ou les deux.

Le dcret suscitera certainement la colre de Pkin  un moment o les deux plus grandes conomies du monde luttent pour rsoudre une guerre commerciale qui bouleverserait les marchs. La directive intervient galement alors que le ministre de la Justice demande l'extradition du Canada d'un dirigeant de Huawei accus d'avoir viol les sanctions contre l'Iran.

Le dcret-loi tant attendu de Trump invoque la loi sur les pouvoirs conomiques durgence internationale et dclare une urgence nationale pour habiliter le gouvernement  bloquer lachat de technologies lies  des adversaires trangers.

*Le ministre amricain du Commerce prend une mesure connexe*

Le ministre amricain du Commerce a pris mercredi une mesure distincte, mais connexe, interdisant aux entreprises amricaines de traiter avec Huawei et 70 affilis en les ajoutant  la  liste d'entits  (une dcision qui interdit donc  la socit dacqurir des composants et des technologies auprs de socits amricaines sans lapprobation du gouvernement). L'administration a engag une action similaire  l'encontre de ZTE, une autre entreprise de tlcommunication chinoise, pour violation prsume des sanctions amricaines sur l'Iran, mais Trump a renvers la dcision et inflig  la socit une lourde amende.

Le secrtaire amricain au Commerce, Wilbur Ross, a dclar que le prsident Donald Trump avait soutenu la dcision  d'empcher que des entits sous contrle tranger utilisent la technologie amricaine de manire potentiellement prjudiciable  la scurit nationale ou aux intrts de la politique trangre des tats-Unis .

Huawei, qui affirme que ses produits ne reprsentent pas une menace pour la scurit, a dclar quil tait  prt et dispos  sengager avec le gouvernement amricain et  proposer des mesures efficaces pour assurer la scurit des produits .

Il a dclar que le fait d'empcher Huawei de faire des affaires aux tats-Unis  limiterait les tats-Unis  des alternatives infrieures mais plus coteuses, laissant les tats-Unis  la trane dans le dploiement de la 5G et finissant par nuire aux intrts des entreprises et des consommateurs amricains .

S'exprimant lors d'une audience du sous-comit du Snat sur les crdits au Snat amricain, Steven Mnuchin, le Secrtaire au Trsor, a qualifi de constructives les deux journes de pourparlers de haut niveau avec des responsables chinois  Washington la semaine dernire.

 Je m'attends  ce que nous nous rendions  Beijing dans un proche avenir pour poursuivre ces discussions , a-t-il dclar.  Il reste encore beaucoup de travail  faire .

*La France n'a pas l'objectif d'interdire Huawei*

La France na pas pour objectif dinterdire lquipementier tlcoms chinois Huawei, comme lont fait les tats-Unis, et il ne lui parat pas judicieux de dclencher une guerre technologique ou commerciale pour prserver sa scurit nationale, a dclar jeudi Emmanuel Macron.

 La France et lEurope sont pragmatiques, ralistes: nous voulons dvelopper lemploi, lactivit, linnovation et nous croyons en la coopration et dans le multilatralisme , a dit en anglais le prsident franais  loccasion du salon Vivatech organis  Paris.




 En mme temps, pour la 5G par exemple et beaucoup dinnovations, nous sommes extrmement attentifs au sujet de laccs aux technologies essentielles pour prserver notre scurit nationale , a-t-il poursuivi en rponse  une question sur Huawei et la dcision prise mercredi par son homologue amricain Donald Trump.

 Notre perspective nest pas de bloquer Huawei ou toute autre entreprise, cest de prserver notre scurit nationale et la souverainet europenne , a poursuivi Emmanuel Macron.  Mais je pense que dclencher maintenant une guerre technologique ou une guerre commerciale vis--vis dun autre pays nest pas judicieux .

Les Etats-Unis pensent que les quipements de Huawei pourraient servir  des activits despionnage de la Chine et ils exhortent leurs allis, notamment en Europe,  ne pas sappuyer sur le groupe chinois pour le dploiement de la nouvelle gnration de tlphonie mobile, la 5G. 

Sources : dcret prsidentiel, Reuters (1, 2)

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Canalys : la baisse de 23% de ventes d'iPhone est la plus forte de l'histoire d'Apple, Huawei est le seul constructeur  connatre la croissance
 ::fleche::  Vodafone nie avoir dcouvert des backdoors cachs dans les quipements de Huawei, il ne s'agirait que du protocole Telnet
 ::fleche::  Les USA envisagent de reconsidrer leur coopration avec les allis qui utilisent les quipements 5G de Huawei, en ne partageant plus les informations

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Google met une pause  sa collaboration avec Huawei : plus de PlayStore,*
*Plus de Gmail pour les futurs smartphones Android du constructeur chinois*

La semaine dernire, le prsident Trump a publi un dcret qui interdit aux entreprises de tlcommunication chinoises de faire des affaires dans ce domaine aux tats-Unis. La manuvre avait t largement comprise comme une interdiction des produits Huawei ;  on en voit dsormais la vritable porte. D'aprs une publication de Reuters, Google a mis une pause  sa collaboration avec Huawei : la firme de Mountain View restreint l'utilisation de l'cosystme Android par le constructeur chinois.

L'entreprise chinoise perd dans limmdiat l'accs aux mises  jour du systme d'exploitation Android ; en sus, sa prochaine gnration de smartphones sera sevre d'accs aux applications et services populaires y compris le Google Play Store via lequel les utilisateurs ont accs  des applications comme Gmail.  Huawei pourra uniquement faire usage de la version publique d'Android [celle de l'AOSP] et ne pourra pas accder aux applications et services propritaires de Google , prcise Reuters. 

Dans une note dinformation parue sur le compte Twitter officiel du systme dexploitation Android, la firme de Mountain View indique :  pour les questions des utilisateurs de Huawei concernant les mesures que nous avons prises pour nous conformer aux rcentes actions du gouvernement amricain : nous vous assurons que pendant que nous nous conformons  toutes les exigences du gouvernement amricain, des services tels que Google Play & security de Google Play Protect continueront  fonctionner sur votre appareil Huawei existant. 


Lautre annonce lie de faon immdiate  celle-ci est quen application du dcret de Donald Trump, Les fabricants de puces dont Intel Corp, Qualcomm Inc, Xilinx Inc et Broadcom Inc, ne fourniront plus de logiciels et de composants critiques  Huawei, ce, jusqu nouvel ordre.

*Quelles implications pour les affaires de Huawei ?*

Huawei n'est pas trs impliqu dans la filire smartphones aux tats-Unis, donc lui interdire de vendre des tlphones aux consommateurs amricains ne changera pas grand chose. L'entreperise chinoise a fait quelques tentatives pour percer sur le march amricain, mais la pression du Congrs sur les partenaires commerciaux individuels de Huawei, comme AT&T et Verizon, les a pousss  se retirer des accords avec la socit. Outre les smartphones, Huawei est galement l'un des plus grands fournisseurs d'quipements de rseau et de tlcommunications dans le monde et cette interdiction empchera les routeurs, les  tours et autres quipements de la socit d'accder aux rseaux amricains. Une publication antrieure de Reuters dcrit d'ailleurs le problme que l'interdiction causerait dans des tats ruraux des USA qui ont adopt des quipements Huawei.

Le changement sur lequel il faudrait beaucoup plus sappesantir ici est l'interdiction faite aux entreprises amricaines de fournir  Huawei des logiciels et du matriel informatique. En dehors de la Chine, cette dcision est une condamnation  mort pour les smartphones Huawei dans des endroits comme l'Europe (son second plus gros march) et l'Inde. Des alternatives viables  lcosystme Android de Google peinent  merger donc les smartphones Huawei sans Google auraient du mal  trouver leur place sur le march. La seule socit qui a en quelque sorte fait fonctionner Android sans Google est Amazon qui vend des tablettes bon march quipes d'un fork d'Android. De plus, Amazon est une socit amricaine, donc sa boutique d'applications ne saurait tre disponible pour Huawei.

En Chine, la dcision amricaine ne pse pas puisquon ne fait pas usage du PlayStore et de services Google Play. La plupart des fabricants d'quipement d'origine du pays disposent de leurs propres boutiques dapplications ou font l'acquisition de licences auprs d'app store tiers comme ceux d'entreprises telles que Tencent.

*On y tait dj prpars* 

Cest la dclaration de Ren Zhengfei suite  la dcision du gouvernement amricain dajouter Huawei  sa liste dentits interdites dacquisition de matriel auprs des firmes amricaines. Dans un entretien accord en mars  la publication allemande Die Welt, Richard Yu, responsable de la division consommateurs de l'entreprise, a dclar que l'entreprise avait un "plan B".  Nous avons prpar notre propre systme d'exploitation. S'il arrivait un jour que nous ne puissions plus utiliser ces systmes, nous serions prts , avait-il lanc. 

Hongmeng OS  cest le nom du systme dexploitation appel  remplacer Android de lamricain Google. Daprs les retours de lentreprise chinoise, lOS fait lobjet de tests dans le secret depuis un moment.


Lautre possibilit dont dispose le constructeur chinois est de travailler au dveloppement dun fork dAndroid, ce qui pourrait constituer une alternative plus viable que celle dun OS fait maison. Daprs ce que rapporte The Guardian, Huawei a anticip sur la dcision amricaine en stockant une importante quantit de puces. Daprs Ren Zhengfei, lentreprise est  mme de grer la transition sans sappuyer sur les tats-Unis. 

 La fourniture de composants pour la production de smartphones Huawei est suffisante, et nous ne voyons pas d'impact significatif des sanctions amricaines , confirme une publication toute frache du global Times.


Les sanctions contre Huawei ne sont pas sans faire penser  celles qua subies lautre fabricant chinois de smartphones ZTE.  mi-parcours de lanne prcdente, lentreprise stait vue oblige dannoncer la fermeture de ses portes. 

Sources : Reuters, The Guardian

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Quen pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Huawei survivra-t-il aux sanctions amricaines ? Lentreprise peut-elle tre sur ce coup lexemple de laffranchissement du monopole des USA sur la Tech ?

 ::fleche::  Quelles alternatives viables  Android de Google ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  USA : la bataille opposant ZTE et les tats-Unis touche  sa fin suite  un accord autour d'un dpt d'entiercement de 400 millions de dollars 

 ::fleche::  Les sanctions amricaines contre ZTE pourraient  nouveau entrer en vigueur aprs un vote du Snat malgr les efforts de Donald Trump 

 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement amricain devrait lever les sanctions contre ZTE, la socit va payer  nouveau une amende d'un milliard de $ 

 ::fleche::  USA : ZTE peut de nouveau ouvrir ses portes aprs avoir accept de payer 1,3 Md$ d'amende, de remanier sa direction ainsi que son conseil

----------


## emixam16

En fait, l, on a deux cas de figure.

- Soit les USA ont des preuves tangibles des accusations faites  Huawei. Et ils les fournissent. Et dans ce cas, on peut parler de sanctions voire d'interdiction.
- Soit ils n'ont rien  fournir et ces interdictions rentrent juste dans le cadre d'une guerre commerciale. Et dans ce cas, c'est absolument dgueulasse comme faon de faire.

D'ailleurs, je trouve a assez cocasse que les USA critiquent des entreprises pour des questions de protection des donnes alors qu'ils ont Facebook et Google. (Pour nuancer mon propos, Facebook et Google entre autres sont aussi bloqus en Chine)

Pour le reste, tant que je n'ai rien de tangible, je ne donne pas de poids au accusations amricaines : comme on dit: "la preuve  l'accusation"!

Tout a pour dire: la guerre commerciale se durcit... Et on sait qui trinque dans ces cas l!

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Pour les Etats Unis, le commerce mondialis fonctionne que quand ils le dominent. Si une multinationale, quelle que soit son origine, fait un peu d'ombre  leurs grosses structures, on l'accuse de n'importe quoi. Une bonne guerre commerciale bien dgueulasse  l'amricaine. Et le pire, c'est qu'ils imposent  l'occident tout entier de suivre leurs prrogatives sous peine de sanctions. On appelle a une dictature.  ::roll::

----------


## ShigruM

enfin, jespre que les 2 pays vont s'entretuer jusqu'a disparaitre sous les abysses.
maintenant voyons ce que vas faire la putain de la mondialisation, je veut parler de "l'union europenne", vas t'elle continuer  tre une colonie us ou bien gagner en indpendance ou devenir l'esclave des chinois ?

nous savons tous comment cela vas se terminer, les usa vont lancer une guerre totale contre la chine, l'ue vas les aider et les pays du tier du monde 'les oublier vont enfin reprendre leurs place.
la chine a une politque diplomatique catastrophique, ils sont detest par tous, les japonais, les corens du sud (je parle pas des sdf du nord), l'inde, taiwan et meme nous autres les musulmans les dtesttons de part leurs mthoides colonialiste de plus en plus insupportable sur nos terres

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Faire du protectionnisme c'est trs bien, mais empcher les smartphones d'une entreprise d'utiliser le PlayStore c'est exagr.
Il faudrait que les ventes d'iPhones remontent a calmerait peut-tre le gouvernement US. ^^
a se vend si bien que a les smartphones Huawei aux USA ?

Il y a peut-tre moyen de faire une nouvelle guerre froide, en faisant passer les chinois pour des mchants communistes.




> les usa vont lancer une guerre totale contre la chine, l'ue vas les aider


Les guerres ne commencent pas comme a, il faut qu'il y ait un prtexte au bout d'un moment.
Comme Dick Cheney qui a russi  faire une guerre en Irak en rponse  une attaque terroriste (les liens entre Ben Laden et l'Irak ne sont pas clair).

Si une guerre avait lieu je ne pense pas que toutes les nations de l'UE se retrouvent du mme ct. On a des intrts et des alliances diffrentes.
Le top ce serait de rester neutre "dmerdez-vous entre-vous a ne nous concerne pas", on achtera les smartphones du vainqueurs ^^ lol




> la chine a une politque diplomatique catastrophique, ils sont detest par tous


Je ne sais pas, en revanche je sais que selon comment on regarde la Chine est la premire puissance conomique mondiale.
La Chine est toujours l'usine du monde, mais maintenant les chinois ne se contentent plus de copier, ils crent.

----------


## sylsau

Pour Huawei, la situation est complique. Sans licence Google, ils ne pourront plus proposer l'accs au Google Play Store qui est le nerf de la guerre.
En termes d'OS, ils vont devoir partir de la version open source d'Android ou bien renforcer les efforts sur leur OS maison Kirin OS. Je ne sais pas  quel stade de dveloppement en est ce projet.
Pour la partie store d'applications, ils devront se tourner vers le store d'Amazon ou celui d'Opera dans un premier temps.
Ensuite, il leur faudra pousser le leur pour essayer d'arriver  quelque chose d'quivalent au store Samsung Galaxy Apps.

En bref, leur objectif de devenir le premier vendeur de smartphones au monde devant Samsung semble s'loigner dsormais.

----------


## earhater

> Pour la partie store d'applications, ils devront se tourner vers le store d'Amazon ou celui d'Opera dans un premier temps.


Pour Amazon, tant une entreprise amricaine, ils ne pourront pas non plus l'utiliser

----------


## Jiji66

> ....................
> Le top ce serait de rester neutre "dmerdez-vous entre-vous a ne nous concerne pas", on achtera les smartphones du vainqueurs ^^ lol
> ...................


Moi je dirais que le top ce serait de pouvoir acheter des smartphones Europens !

----------


## air-dex

Quand le monde de l'informatique est rattrap par la nationalit des choses. Rien n'est "international". Tout  une nationalit et les lois du pays de cette nationalit s'y appliquent. Android est amricain comme son propritaire Google donc les lois amricaines s'y appliquent, point barre.

Rflchissez-y  l'avenir quand vous souscrivez  un service ou bien lorsque vous achetez du matriel informatique.

 croire que l'affaire Megaupload n'a servi de leon qu' Kim Dotcom.  :;): 




> Faire du protectionnisme c'est trs bien, mais empcher les smartphones d'une entreprise d'utiliser le PlayStore c'est exagr.


Le Google Play Store ce n'est pas l'eau potable et courante ou l'lectricit. Il n'est pas non plus sous l'gide de l'ONU mais d'une entreprise amricaine.  partir d'un certain point Google se couchera toujours face  la loi amricaine que a leur plaise ou nom et que le prsident soit Trump ou Obama.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Le blocage de Huawei pourrait s'tendre au-del des frontires US*
*l'Allemand Infineon a dj suspendu ses livraisons de puces au Chinois*

La semaine passe, l'administration Trump a publi un dcret qui place Huawei sur une liste noire, une dcision qui contraint les entreprises amricaines  ne plus faire affaire avec le gant chinois des tlcoms,  moins d'avoir une autorisation officielle. La toute premire raction publique  ce dcret a t signale par Reuters. Le quotidien amricain a rapport que, dans un souci de se conformer  l'ordre de Donald Trump, Google a dcid de ne plus fournir de logiciels, de matriel informatique ou service technique  Huawei  lexception des services disponibles en open source.

L'diteur d'Android a toutefois relativis en prcisant que  pour les utilisateurs de [ses] services, Google Play et les protections de scurit de Google Play Protect continueront de fonctionner sur les appareils Huawei existants  ; ce qui laisse croire que ce sera plus les nouveaux produits Huawei qui seront impacts par cette mesure. L'entreprise chinoise a aussi promis de son ct qu'elle continuera  prendre en charge ses appareils Android :  Huawei continuera  fournir des mises  jour de scurit et des services aprs-vente  tous les smartphones et tablettes Huawei et Honor actuels, dont ceux dj vendus et ceux en stock dans le monde , a dclar le groupe chinois ce lundi.


Huawei, qui s'y attendait depuis, s'est prpar  cette ventualit et a dvelopp son propre OS au cas o ses relations avec Google se dgradaient. Mais le dcret de Donald Trump n'a pas d'implications que sur l'activit mobile de Huawei, mais de manire plus large dans l'ensemble des activits du gant des tlcoms. Ainsi, comme Google, bon nombre de fournisseurs US de semi-conducteurs ont dcid de suspendre leurs relations commerciales avec le Chinois. C'est le cas par exemple d'Intel, Qualcomm, Xilinx et Broadcom, qui auraient dcid de ne plus fournir plus de logiciels et de composants critiques  Huawei, jusqu nouvel ordre. Cette liste s'est rapidement allonge avec Qorvo, Micron Technology et Western Digital, et probablement bien d'autres entreprises technologiques US.

En prvision de la rpression amricaine, Huawei a stock des composants cls pour environ six mois  un an, d'aprs le quotidien Nikkei Asian Review. L'entreprise semble galement assez sereine. Son fondateur, Ren Zhengfei, a dclar samedi que tout irait bien mme si Qualcomm et d'autres fournisseurs amricains ne pouvaient pas vendre de puces  Huawei.  Nous nous y sommes dj prpars , a-t-il dclar dans son premier entretien aprs la publication du dcret de Trump. Mais il semble que le dcret de Trump va bien au-del des frontires US.

*La peur d'tre sanctionn par les USA sempare des entreprises europennes et asiatiques*

En Europe comme en Asie, le dcret de Trump ne laisse pas non plus indiffrentes les entreprises qui font affaire avec Huawei. Le fabricant allemand de puces Infineon Technologies a dj suspendu ses livraisons de composants  Huawei, selon Nikkei Asian Review, lui qui fournit notamment au Chinois des microcontrleurs et des circuits intgrs de gestion d'alimentation.

La raison est que les entreprises trangres utilisant une certaine quantit de technologie amricaine dans la fabrication de produits qu'elles vendent  Huawei sont galement soumises  la mme restriction. Elles risquent donc des rpercussions juridiques aux tats-Unis si elles ne se conforment pas au dcret de Donald Trump. Elles pourraient elles-mmes tre inscrites sur une liste noire.

 Infineon a dcid d'adopter une mesure plus prudente et a arrt de fournir des composants  Huawei. Mais il tiendra des runions cette semaine pour discuter de la situation et procder  des valuations , a dclar l'un des responsables de l'entreprise allemande. Ce n'est qu'aprs avoir clarifi les problmes juridiques qu'Infineon pourrait dcider de reprendre les relations avec Huawei. 

Si ses ventes  Huawei reprsentent une fraction de ses revenus annuels -  peine 100 millions de dollars par an ou moins, selon l'une des sources de Nikkei - la dcision d'Infineon pourrait avoir de graves rpercussions pour la socit chinoise. Elle pourrait en effet inciter d'autres fournisseurs europens et asiatiques  adopter une approche tout aussi prudente.

ST Microelectronics, un autre fabricant de puces europen cl d'origine franaise et italienne, doit par exemple tenir des runions cette semaine pour dterminer s'il va continuer  fournir des composants  Huawei. Pour le moment, ST Microelectronics poursuit ses livraisons au gant chinois de la technologie.

Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC), le principal fournisseur asiatique de puces en Chine, le plus grand fabricant de puces au monde, continue de livrer des produits  Huawei, mais procde aussi actuellement  un contrle pralable afin d'valuer l'impact potentiel du dcret de Trump. TSMC a dclar vendredi que la socit possdait un  systme de conformit au contrle des exportations complexe et sophistiqu  et que sur la base des donnes du systme, il ne modifie pas ses pratiques d'expdition pour le moment.

D'autres fournisseurs asiatiques, tels que Toshiba Memory, le deuxime fournisseur mondial de mmoire flash au monde, et Japan Display Inc, le fournisseur d'crans, tudient aussi les consquences du dcret de Trump pour leurs entreprises.

Sources : Reuters, Nikkei Asian Review

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du fait que des entreprises europennes ou asiatiques reconsidrent leurs relations avec un gros client comme Huawei  cause d'une dcision US ?
 ::fleche::  Le dcret de Trump ne devrait-il pas tre sans effet en-dehors des USA ?
 ::fleche::  Couper les relations avec Huawei ne va-t-il faire perdre des marchs aux entreprises trangres sachant que la Chine est en train de dvelopper son industrie de semi-conducteurs ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La Chine prvoit un fonds de 47 milliards de dollars pour stimuler son industrie de semi-conducteurs et rduire le foss technologique avec les USA
 ::fleche::  La Chine aurait commenc la production de ses processeurs x86 pour serveurs bass sur AMD Zen, Dhyana serait un clone pur et simple d'EPYC
 ::fleche::  Les USA envisagent de reconsidrer leur coopration avec les allis qui utilisent les quipements 5G de Huawei en ne partageant plus les informations
 ::fleche::  Technologie 5G : la France dgaine la  loi Huawei , ou plutt une  rponse technique et technologique  un problme technique et technologique. 
 ::fleche::  USA : la bataille opposant ZTE et les tats-Unis touche  sa fin suite  un accord autour d'un dpt d'entiercement de 400 millions de dollars 
 ::fleche::  Les sanctions amricaines contre ZTE pourraient  nouveau entrer en vigueur aprs un vote du Snat malgr les efforts de Donald Trump

----------


## Ryu2000

> des smartphones Europens !


Ouais mais il ne faut pas rver non plus...
Il y a des marques Europennes, mais elles ne peuvent pas combattre face  Samsung, One Plus, Apple, Sony, etc.
En Core du Sud, en Chine, aux USA, au Japon ils font bien mieux qu'en Europe.

Il y a une entreprise allemande qui s'appelle Gigaset, ils achtent des composants en Asie, ils les assemblent en Allemagne et paf a fait des smartphones allemands, mais apparemment c'est pas top...

===
Bon de toute faon les ventes de smartphones se sont calm, les consommateurs hardcore qui changeaient de smartphone chaque anne sont de moins en moins nombreux.
Il n'y a aucune nouveaut qui pourrait re-booster les ventes, les gens vont garder leur smartphone le plus longtemps possible, parce que a n'apporte rien de le renouveler...
Maintenant les fabricants essaient de faire des smartphones pliable, je trouve que c'est une ide de merde, d'aprs moi a n'a strictement aucun intrt, a ne fait que fragiliser l'appareil.




> croire que l'affaire Megaupload n'a servi de leon qu' Kim Dotcom.


Il y avait un projet pour mieux rmunrer les artistes et facilit l'accs  la musique, a n'a plu  l'industrie du disque, le FBI est venu fermer Mega Upload peu de temps aprs.
En 2011 est sortie une pub mgaupload avec Alicia Keys, Puff Daddy, Will.I.Am, Estelle, Chris Brown, Kanye West, Lil John, Jamie Foxx, Kim Kardashian, Serena Willams, Mary J Blidge.






> partir d'un certain point Google se couchera toujours face  la loi amricaine que a leur plaise ou nom et que le prsident soit Trump ou Obama.


C'est quand mme bizarre de viser une marque en particulier comme a.
One Plus, Alcatel, Lenovo, Xiaomi, ZTE, ne doivent tre en train de se faire discret, ils sont chinois aussi.

Est-ce que Google a le droit de bannir une entreprise comme a ?

----------


## redcurve

Google doit respecter la loi point. Pour le reste il s'agit d'une dmonstration de puissance, en outre la chambre de commerce a dit y'a un an que l'europe serait bien avise de suivre les USA sur ce coup car les socits EU sont obligs de donner leur secret indus aux chinois alors que l'inverse n'est pas vrai.

L'europe n'ayant pas de burnes bah tout le monde s'en cogne.

----------


## air-dex

> Il y avait un projet pour mieux rmunrer les artistes et facilit l'accs  la musique, a n'a plu  l'industrie du disque, le FBI est venu fermer Mega Upload peu de temps aprs.
> En 2011 est sortie une pub mgaupload avec Alicia Keys, Puff Daddy, Will.I.Am, Estelle, Chris Brown, Kanye West, Lil John, Jamie Foxx, Kim Kardashian, Serena Willams, Mary J Blidge.


Certes, mais pourquoi les USA ont-ils russi leur coup ? Parce que megaupload*.COM*. Le TLD .com est un TLD *amricain*, donc soumis aux lois *amricaines*.

Ce n'est pas pour rien que Kim Dotcom est revenue avec mega(.co)*.NZ*. Le TLD .nz est un TLD *no-zlandais*, donc soumis aux lois *no-zlandaises* et non amricaines.

Cf. aussi The Pirate Bay, qui fut un temps (je ne sais pas si c'est encore le cas) passait son temps  changer de TLD parce que les justices nationales lies aux TLDs successifs interdisaient tour  tour The Pirate Bay.




> C'est quand mme bizarre de viser une marque en particulier comme a.
> One Plus, Alcatel, Lenovo, Xiaomi, ZTE, ne doivent tre en train de se faire discret, ils sont chinois aussi.
> 
> Est-ce que Google a le droit de bannir une entreprise comme a ?


Si les USA les obligent oui. Tout comme le fait de devoir partager ses donnes avec la NSA. Il me semble que a a assez fait couler d'encre  une priode, non ?  :;):  Il y a des entreprises qui s'y taient opposes et qui avaient utilis des recours juridiques (Yahoo! notamment), mais elles avaient bien t obliges de s'y soumettre.

Quant  Huawei c'est aussi un bouc-missaire dans cette affaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Certes, mais pourquoi les USA ont-ils russi leur coup ?


Ce que je voulais surtout dire c'est que le FBI c'est soudainement motiv juste aprs a :
Le site de tlchargement Megaupload se paie une bonne pub aux dpens d'Universal



> Cette polmique est un sacr coup de pub pour *le site qui vient dannoncer le lancement pour 2012 dun service de tlchargement lgal et payant, Megabox, qui se veut un futur concurrent d'iTunes.*
> 
> Un coup de pub dautant plus retentissant quil intervient alors que le dbat autour du projet de loi SOPA (Stop Online Piracy Act) fait rage aux Etats-Unis. Ce texte qui oppose les lobbys du disque et du cinma  des gants du Web du calibre de Google ou Yahoo! vise  renforcer considrablement les pouvoirs des ayants droit sur les sites souponns dhberger du contenu protg par des droits dauteur comme Megaupload. De l  penser que Megaupload a un sens du timing bien pens, il ny a quun clic


Le gouvernement est venu aid l'industrie du disque.

Aprs en parlant de nom de domaine, a me fait penser  YGG qui change rgulirement de nom de domaine, il me semble que les FAI bloquent l'accs au niveau des DNS.




> Si les USA les obligent oui. Tout comme le fait de devoir partager ses donnes avec la NSA. Il me semble que a a assez fait couler d'encre  une priode, non ?  Il y a des entreprises qui s'y taient opposes et qui avaient utilis des recours juridiques (Yahoo! notamment), mais elles avaient bien t obliges de s'y soumettre.


C'est quand mme dingue que sans aucun lment Google puisse dire "Huawei toi je t'aime pas, alors je t'interdis l'accs au store".




> Quant  Huawei c'est aussi un bouc-missaire dans cette affaire.


Il y a des chinois qui ne sont pas content.
Boycott Apple : des internautes chinois ragissent aux sanctions amricaines contre Huawei



> En Chine, des internautes veulent boycotter Apple
> En tout cas, alors que les tensions entre la Chine et les USA montent dun cran,* un sentiment anti-amricain est de plus en plus visible sur les rseaux sociaux chinois*. Cest en tout cas ce quaffirme notre confrre Buzzfeed qui voque les publications appelant au boycott dApple sur Weibo (lquivalent de Twitter en Chine).
> 
> *Les fonctions de Huawei sont comparables  celles des iPhones dApple, voire mieux. Nous avons une telle alternative, pourquoi utilisons-nous encore Apple ?*, lit-on dans une publication relaye par Buzzfeed. Quand jaurai de largent, je changerai de smartphone, lit-on dans une autre publication, envoye depuis un iPhone. Un autre internaute chinois suggre mme quil faudrait boycotter tous les smartphones quips de puces Qualcomm.
> 
> *Si ce mouvement Boycott Apple prend de lampleur sur les rseaux sociaux en Chine, cela pourrait affecter les ventes de la firme de Cupertino dans lun des marchs les plus importants du monde alors que celles-ci sont dj au point mort.*
> 
> *Huawei, de son ct, sest de nouveau hiss sur la seconde place du march des smartphones*. Mais avec les rcentes sanctions des Etats-Unis, le gant chinois pourrait revoir ses ambitions  la baisse.


Bon ben voil c'est la nouvelle guerre froide, sauf que l c'est la "guerre des smartphones".

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*L'administration Trump a-t-elle sous-estim la capacit de Huawei  surmonter la sanction US ?*
*Cela ne va-t-il pas encourager des alternatives  Play Store ?*

La semaine passe, l'administration Trump a publi un dcret qui place Huawei sur une liste noire, une dcision qui contraint les entreprises amricaines  ne plus faire affaire avec le gant chinois des tlcoms,  moins d'avoir une autorisation officielle. Suite  cette dcision, Google a dcid de ne plus fournir de logiciels, de matriel informatique ou service technique  Huawei  lexception des services disponibles en open source. L'diteur d'Android a toutefois assur que Google Play et les protections de scurit de Google Play Protect continueront de fonctionner sur les appareils Huawei existants.

En plus dtre coup du systme dexploitation le plus vendu au monde, Huawei a vu certains des principaux concepteurs et fournisseurs de puces au monde suspendre galement leurs relations commerciales jusqu nouvel ordre. Et ce mouvement ne s'est pas limit aux USA : le fabricant allemand de puces Infineon Technologies a dj suspendu ses livraisons de composants  Huawei, tandis que d'autres entreprises de semi-conducteurs en Europe et en Asie tudient pour le moment les consquences du dcret de Trump pour leurs entreprises.

S'tant sans doute vite rendu compte de la svrit du dcret de Trump et de ses consquences sur les USA eux-mmes, Washington a rduit les restrictions commerciales imposes  Huawei. L'administration Trump a en effet dlivr au gant chinois des tlcoms une licence gnrale de 90 jours, valable du 20 mai au 19 aot. Cette licence temporaire est selon le dpartement US du Commerce ncessaire pour, entres autres, assurer la fourniture de support et certains services importants, y compris des mises  jour logicielles ou des correctifs, aux rseaux et quipements existants, mais aussi aux combins Huawei existants et disponibles au public. Les USA autorisent donc Huawei  continuer  envoyer des mises  jour logicielles  ses tlphones Android pendant trois mois.


Huawei, qui s'y attendait, s'est prpar  cette ventualit et a dvelopp son propre OS au cas o ses relations avec Google se dgradaient. Et comme le rvle le quotidien Bloomberg, Huawei est galement en train de construire une alternative au Play Store de Google, avec sa galerie d'applications, prsente depuis un certain temps sur les appareils Android Huawei et Honor.

Selon Bloomberg, Huawei a promis aux dveloppeurs dapplications en 2018 de les aider  percer en Chine, le plus grand march de smartphones du monde, sils construisaient des applications pour sa galerie. En passe de devenir le fabricant de smartphones le plus prolifique au monde cette anne, Huawei a aussi assur  des partenaires dveloppeurs dapplications que 50 millions de personnes utiliseraient son app store en Europe en 2018. La socit aurait galement propos de fournir  un outil simple permettant de modifier les applications crites pour Play Store afin qu'elles fonctionnent avec App Gallery , sa boutique d'applications.

La galerie dapplications de Huawei pourrait ainsi servir de pont entre lest et louest, c'est--dire un moyen pour les dveloppeurs de distribuer leurs applications  un public europen et asiatique, principalement chinois. Cela aurait pu constituer une alternative srieuse au Play Store de Google. Toutefois, linterdiction gnrale impose par ladministration Trump pourrait rduire les chances de ce plan de galerie d'applications de porter ses fruits.

D'aprs Bloomberg, citant des documents dont il a eu connaissance, les plans de Huawei de crer une boutique d'applications alternative  Play Store reposaient en effet sur le fait que le Chinois se verrait dans l'impossibilit de faire affaire avec Google, pas l'impossibilit de traiter avec tous les fabricants et fournisseurs de logiciels amricains. Or, tre interdit de travailler avec toute socit amricaine signifie que Huawei ne pourra pas non plus compter sur Facebook ou Twitter entre autres diteurs d'applications populaires, pour crer sa galerie d'applications mobiles.

Bien que Huawei ait anticip une telle dcision du gouvernement US, celle-ci reste un coup dur qui, pour certains observateurs, pourrait avoir de graves consquences pour le gant des tlcoms, et pas seulement dans le domaine mobile. Mais en Chine, les utilisateurs semblent moins inquiets. Considrant Huawei comme une  fiert nationale , les internautes chinois ont apport un soutien ferme  l'entreprise aprs le retrait de sa licence Android par Google et autres restrictions annonces par le gouvernement US.

Sur les rseaux sociaux chinois, nombreux sont ceux qui ont jur de ne pas abandonner l'entreprise alors que d'autres disent se prparer  rejoindre la grande famille d'utilisateurs d'appareils Huawei. La plupart des commentaires sur Weibo, le site chinois de microblogging, indique que les Chinois sont confiants que Huawei n'aura aucun problme  surmonter la sanction des USA. De nombreux internautes ont dclar qu'ils attendaient avec impatience le systme d'exploitation Huawei et prdisaient que l'une des consquences potentielles de la guerre commerciale sino-amricaine serait que tous les smartphones chinois basculent ventuellement vers un systme d'exploitation chinois et utilisent des puces et des produits lectroniques fabriqus en Chine.

Quand on sait que la Chine est le plus grand march de smartphones au monde, on peut s'attendre  ce que Google soit beaucoup affect par cette situation. D'autres initiatives contre la mainmise de Google dans le monde Android pourraient galement en profiter pour intensifier leurs campagnes et promouvoir leurs propres versions d'Android. Rappelons dj que la e Foundation s'apprte  lancer une gamme de smartphones  bas prix avec sa propre version d'Android. Mais jusque-l, dvelopper sa propre version d'Android n'a pas t le vritable problme. Ce qui freine l'adoption de versions d'Android diffrentes de celle de Google est surtout les applications qui y seront proposes. Mais certains projets essaient de lever cette difficult. C'est le cas du projet microG, qui propose une rimplmentation libre des applications et bibliothques propritaires (Google) de lespace utilisateur Android.

Sources : Licence temporaire pour Huawei, Bloomberg, What's on Weibo

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Google et les USA n'ont-ils pas sous-estim Huawei ?
 ::fleche::  Cet incident ne va-t-il pas au contraire encourager les constructeurs mobiles  se dtacher totalement de la mainmise de Google sur le march Android en proposant leurs propres boutiques d'applications et leurs propres versions d'Android ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La Chine prvoit un fonds de 47 milliards de dollars pour stimuler son industrie de semi-conducteurs et rduire le foss technologique avec les USA
 ::fleche::  La Chine aurait commenc la production de ses processeurs x86 pour serveurs bass sur AMD Zen, Dhyana serait un clone pur et simple d'EPYC
 ::fleche::  Les USA envisagent de reconsidrer leur coopration avec les allis qui utilisent les quipements 5G de Huawei en ne partageant plus les informations
 ::fleche::  Technologie 5G : la France dgaine la  loi Huawei , ou plutt une  rponse technique et technologique  un problme technique et technologique. 
 ::fleche::  USA : la bataille opposant ZTE et les tats-Unis touche  sa fin suite  un accord autour d'un dpt d'entiercement de 400 millions de dollars 
 ::fleche::  Les sanctions amricaines contre ZTE pourraient  nouveau entrer en vigueur aprs un vote du Snat malgr les efforts de Donald Trump

----------


## Dgamax

Un mal pour un bien pour la Chine, Les USA leur offre une trs bonne occasion pour proposer un 3eme cosystme mobile.
Ils se sont peut tre tir une balle dans le pied!

----------


## marc.collin

un libre march que certain dise, lol

----------


## mister3957

C'est une question de "qui a la plus grosse" c'est tout, pas de quoi s'alarmer, a a toujours exist et a existera toujours.

Ces histoires de religions (adeptes VS adeptes), de guerres (morts VS morts), de sries TV (audience VS audience), de prfrence sexuelles (Humains VS Humains), de "mon code il est mieux que le tiens" (geek VS geek), de "ma techno elle est mieux que la tienne" (geek VS geek), de "ma gonzesse elle est plus belle que la tienne" (macho VS macho), de "mes vacances elles sont mieux que les tiennes" (photos VS photos) car "elles sont plus loin que les tiennes" (KMs VS KMs).

Enfin bref, une histoire d'gos, de "moi c'est mieux que toi parce que ma merde est mieux que la tienne, parce que elle rapporte plus de ce machin fictif convertibles en tes machins fictifs".

Et si ces deux cons arrtaient de passer leur vie  mesurer leur queue ?

----------


## ShigruM

jespre que la chine vas perdre et vas retourner  l'age de pierre aprs le mal qui sont en train de faire.

de toute facon l'alliance amricaine ne peut que gagner en cas de guerre, avec le japon, la core du sud, taiwan et l'inde qui veulent faire la peau de cette empire qui n'a que trop vcu et est d'une arrogance sans nom.
Et si j'inclue l'otan le monde aura enfin raison de ces parasites de communiste. De toute le PC est une escroquerie, le vrai gouvernement chinois lgitime est celui de taiwan exil de force a cause de Mao.

ce gouvernement ne sont que des imposteur, des manipulateur des voleurs et des meurtrier aveugl par le cancer communismes.
les amricains ne sont pas des anges mais sont bien meilleur qu'eux  la tete du monde, un peu comme les scientifiques nazis qui ont prfrer rejoindre les USA que les sovitiques. on se demmande pourquoi lol

lEurope doit aujourd'hui accomplir sa destin et envoyer toute ces force dans la bataille contre les chinnois le moment venu ou les USA nous le demanderons. J'espere que la grande arme europenne de macron prendra forme a temps

----------


## chrtophe

C'est toi qui est d'une arrogance sans nom.

On a fait produire en chine, pour avoir des couts de production faibles en laissant travailler des gens dans des conditions que nous considrions comme de l'esclavage, on leur a transmis nos savoir faire pour pouvoir faire cette production, nos machines, etc. Il sont les comptences, les quipements, ne produiraient ils pas ? La seule chose qu'on peut leur reprocher, c'est les contrefaons. 

Soit on a pas pens  ce risque au moment de faire des transferts de technologies l-bas, ce qui me parait trs naf, soit on c'est dit que le rapport risque bnfice restait intressant  faire produire l-bas.

Imagine la chine faire comme Trump : interdire  toute socit de travailler avec les amricains. Qui sera le plus dans la merde pour produire ? Ils n'ont mme plus les outils de production.

----------


## ShigruM

> Imagine la chine faire comme Trump : interdire  toute socit de travailler avec les amricains. Qui sera le plus dans la merde pour produire ? Ils n'ont mme plus les outils de production.


ce serait une bonne nouvelle car cela signifie que les usines vont quitt la chine pour aller ailleurs (en inde par exemple)

Par contre tu te trompe les USA ont encore les outils de productions et le savoir faire. Il y'a encore des usines au usa qui fabrique des processeur, des voitures des navettes spatial... les usa c'est pas encore l'europe heureusement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et si ces deux cons arrtaient de passer leur vie  mesurer leur queue ?


Non mais l ce qui joue c'est quasiment la domination du monde.
Les tats-Unis ne veulent pas que la Chine devienne la premire puissance conomique mondiale.




> Imagine la chine faire comme Trump : interdire  toute socit de travailler avec les amricains. Qui sera le plus dans la merde pour produire ? Ils n'ont mme plus les outils de production.


D'un ct a ferait revenir des usines aux USA ce qui serait cool pour les gens de l-bas.
Bon par contre a va mettre du temps pour se re-industrialiser.




> lEurope doit aujourd'hui accomplir sa destin et envoyer toute ces force dans la bataille contre les chinnois le moment venu ou les USA nous le demanderons. J'espere que la grande arme europenne de macron prendra forme a temps


 ::vomi::  ::vomi::  ::vomi:: 
J'imagine qu'il vaut mieux entendre a que d'tre sourd, mais quand mme...
Il n'y aura jamais d'arme europenne, un soldat est fier de se battre pour son pays, mais se battre pour l'UE a n'a pas de sens. ( la limite si on les paie beaucoup, a ferait mercenaire)
Si il y avait une arme europenne, elle serait appel pour taper sur les gilets jaunes, comme les gars ne seraient pas franais (Bulgares, Croates, Roumains, etc) ils n'auraient pas de compassion et a leur ferait rien de taper sur des civils franais.
Bon vous me direz qu'il y a des policiers franais nerv qui tape sur des femmes et des vieux... Mais a doit tre une minorit quand mme.




> Par contre tu te trompe les USA ont encore les outils de productions et le savoir faire.


Va voir ce qui est arriv  l'industrie de l'automobile  Detroit.
Detroit c'tait "The Motor City" a une poque.

Aux usa il y a eu l'esclavage dans les champs, puis l'industrialisation (on remplace les esclaves par des ouvriers, parce qu'ils consomment), puis la dlocalisation (beaucoup moins de made in USA) et l a va tre l'automatisation.




> Cet incident ne va-t-il pas au contraire encourager les constructeurs mobiles  se dtacher totalement de la mainmise de Google sur le march Android en proposant leurs propres boutiques d'applications et leurs propres versions d'Android ?


Ce serait chouette que les constructeurs arrivent  se librer de Google.
Mais est-ce que toutes les applications qui sont sur le march Android pourrait galement tre dans une autre boutique ?

----------


## el_slapper

Les outils, a se remet en place, mais a prends 10, 15, 20 ans.

----------


## sylsau

Totalement.
Il ne faut pas oublier que les smartphones sont fabriqus avec tout un tas de matires premires. Et pour plusieurs d'entre elles, la Chine est le plus grand, si ce n'est le seul, pourvoyeur.
Pkin pourrait prendre des mesures de reprsailles dans ce sens.

----------


## marsupial

ARM vient de blacklister HUAWEI : source 01net BBC

----------


## air-dex

> Ce que je voulais surtout dire c'est que le FBI c'est soudainement motiv juste aprs a :
> Le site de tlchargement Megaupload se paie une bonne pub aux dpens d'Universal
> 
> Le gouvernement est venu aid l'industrie du disque.


Ce que je te rponds c'est que Megaupload aurait t intouchable par le FBI si son TLD n'avait pas t amricain.

Aprs Dotcom se serait probablement fait prendre d'une manire ou d'une autre car les amricains sont loin d'tre isols dans le monde.  ::aie::  Mais pas par le FBI pour une histoire TLD amricain.




> C'est quand mme dingue que sans aucun lment Google puisse dire "Huawei toi je t'aime pas, alors je t'interdis l'accs au store".


Ils ne disent pas "Huawei toi je t'aime pas" mais "Huawei je te lche sinon je vais avoir des gros problmes judiciaires avec mon gouvernement". Pas du tout la mme chose. Une autre victime collatrale de la guerre entre les USA et la Chine en quelque sorte.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*ARM coupe ses liens avec Huawei  cause des sanctions US*
*ce qui menace la capacit du Chinois  concevoir de nouvelles puces pour ses smartphones*

Le concepteur britannique de puces, ARM, a mis un terme  ses relations avec Huawei dans un souci de se conformer aux sanctions prises par les USA contre le gant chinois des tlcoms. Comme nous l'avons rapport la semaine passe, l'administration Trump a en effet publi un dcret qui place Huawei sur une liste noire, une dcision qui contraint les entreprises amricaines  ne plus faire d'affaires avec le gant chinois des tlcoms,  moins d'avoir une autorisation officielle.

Avec cette sanction, Huawei a vu rapidement ses partenaires US commencer  suspendre leurs relations commerciales jusqu' nouvel ordre. C'est le cas de Google, l'diteur de l'OS utilis par les tlphones Huawei, mais aussi bon nombre de fournisseurs de semi-conducteurs entre autres entreprises technologiques : Intel, Qualcomm, Xilinx, Broadcom, Qorvo, Micron Technology et Western Digital.

Ce mouvement ne s'est toutefois pas limit aux USA. Le fabricant allemand de puces Infineon Technologies a par exemple suspendu ses livraisons de composants  Huawei, tandis que d'autres firmes technologiques en Europe et en Asie ont indiqu tudier les consquences du dcret de Trump pour leurs entreprises. Il s'agit notamment du fabricant franco-italien de puces ST Microelectronics ; Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC), le principal fournisseur asiatique de puces en Chine ; Toshiba Memory, le deuxime fournisseur mondial de mmoire flash au monde ; et le fournisseur d'crans Japan Display Inc.

Il semble en effet que les entreprises trangres utilisant une certaine quantit de technologie amricaine dans la fabrication de produits qu'elles vendent  Huawei sont galement soumises  la mme restriction. Elles risquent donc des rpercussions juridiques aux tats-Unis si elles ne se conforment pas au dcret de Donald Trump. Elles pourraient elles-mmes tre inscrites sur une liste noire. C'est ce qui explique la dcision du concepteur de puces ARM, rachet en 2016 par le Japonais Softbank, mais qui maintient son sige  Cambridge.

La socit britannique a ordonn  ses employs de suspendre  tous les contrats actifs et engagements en cours  avec Huawei aprs que les tats-Unis ont ajout Huawei  une liste d'entreprises avec lesquelles les entreprises US ne peuvent pas traiter. ARM a dclar dans un mmo interne que ses conceptions contenaient une technologie d'origine amricaine. Par consquent, son personnel n'tait plus autoris   fournir de l'assistance, des technologies (logiciels, codes ou autres mises  jour) ou engager des discussions techniques  avec Huawei.

 ARM se conforme aux dernires restrictions tablies par le gouvernement amricain et est en discussion avec les agences gouvernementales amricaines appropries pour s'assurer que nous restons en conformit , a dclar un porte-parole d'ARM dans un communiqu.  ARM apprcie sa relation avec notre partenaire de longue date HiSilicon [la branche de Huawei spcialise dans les semi-conducteurs, NDLR] et nous esprons une rsolution rapide de ce problme. 


Si Huawei dit avoir un plan B pour contourner Android, sans ARM, ce serait plus difficile de surmonter les restrictions des USA. ARM propose en effet des architectures qui sont vendues sous licence de proprit intellectuelle  de nombreux concepteurs. Elle propose diffrentes options dans lesquelles les constructeurs peuvent prendre ce qui les intresse pour complter avec leurs options propres ou celles de concepteurs tiers. Aujourd'hui, ARM est surtout connue pour ses systmes sur puce (SoC), intgrant sur une seule puce : microprocesseur, processeur graphique (GPU), DSP, FPU, SIMD, et contrleur de priphriques. Et ceux-ci sont prsents dans la majorit des smartphones et tablettes.

Par consquent, lorsque vous entendez parler d'un appareil aliment par une puce Samsung Exynos, Qualcomm Snapdragon ou Apple A11, c'est toujours la technologie ARM qui est implique. Comme Apple et des fabricants de puces tels que Qualcomm, Huawei utilise la proprit intellectuelle d'ARM pour concevoir les processeurs qui alimentent ses smartphones. Autrement dit, ARM est  la base de la conception des puces pour les smartphones Huawei. Pour cette raison, certains analystes estiment que la dcision d'ARM constitue un obstacle insurmontable pour Huawei. Cela paralysait potentiellement la capacit de la socit chinoise  fabriquer de nouvelles puces pour ses futurs smartphones.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du fait que les entreprises trangres reconsidrent leurs relations avec Huawei  cause d'une dcision US ?
 ::fleche::  Cela ne devrait-il pas interpeller l'Europe sur la ncessit d'tre technologiquement souveraine ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La Chine prvoit un fonds de 47 milliards de dollars pour stimuler son industrie de semi-conducteurs et rduire le foss technologique avec les USA
 ::fleche::  La Chine aurait commenc la production de ses processeurs x86 pour serveurs bass sur AMD Zen, Dhyana serait un clone pur et simple d'EPYC
 ::fleche::  Les USA envisagent de reconsidrer leur coopration avec les allis qui utilisent les quipements 5G de Huawei en ne partageant plus les informations
 ::fleche::  Technologie 5G : la France dgaine la  loi Huawei , ou plutt une  rponse technique et technologique  un problme technique et technologique. 
 ::fleche::  USA : la bataille opposant ZTE et les tats-Unis touche  sa fin suite  un accord autour d'un dpt d'entiercement de 400 millions de dollars 
 ::fleche::  Les sanctions amricaines contre ZTE pourraient  nouveau entrer en vigueur aprs un vote du Snat malgr les efforts de Donald Trump

----------


## ShigruM

il me semble que arm c'est softbank donc japonais... comme je l'avais prdit le Japon aussi rentre dans la guerre au cot des USA, il manque encore l'annonce officiel de l'inde et la core du sud.
Les usines en chine vont dlocalis en Inde et la core du sud vas officialiser son soutiens auprs de trump et ce sera enfin la fin de la chine.

----------


## Ryu2000

> comme je l'avais prdit le Japon aussi rentre dans la guerre au cot des USA


Depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale le Japon suit les ordres des USA. (c'tait pareil avec l'Allemagne mais a a un tout petit peu volu)




> ce sera enfin la fin de la chine.


Seul Huawei est concern...
Il y a encore plein d'autres entreprises chinoises.

----------


## darklinux

C 'est Apple qui va morfler ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'attends avec impatience la raction du gouvernement chinois. Parce que les USA sans la Chine, c'est pas grand-chose...  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> J'attends avec impatience la raction du gouvernement chinois. Parce que les USA sans la Chine, c'est pas grand-chose...


Ils ont dj ragi, ils ont interdit  Tencent video (ou je sais plus le nom exact), de diffuser le dernier pisode de Game of Thrones... (vridique) 

Je peux te dire que Trump ne savait plus o se mettre !

 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que les USA sans la Chine, c'est pas grand-chose...


Ouais mais la Chine sans les USA non plus, il y a plein d'entreprises US qui font fabriquer en Chine.




> Si Huawei dit avoir un plan B pour contourner Android, sans ARM, ce serait plus difficile de surmonter les restrictions des USA. *ARM propose en effet des architectures qui sont vendues sous licence de proprit intellectuelle  de nombreux concepteurs*. Elle propose diffrentes options dans lesquelles les constructeurs peuvent prendre ce qui les intresse pour complter avec leurs options propres ou celles de concepteurs tiers. *Aujourd'hui, ARM est surtout connue pour ses systmes sur puce (SoC), intgrant sur une seule puce : microprocesseur, processeur graphique (GPU), DSP, FPU, SIMD, et contrleur de priphriques.* Et ceux-ci sont prsents dans la majorit des smartphones et tablettes.
> 
> Par consquent, *lorsque vous entendez parler d'un appareil aliment par une puce Samsung Exynos, Qualcomm Snapdragon ou Apple A11, c'est toujours la technologie ARM qui est implique. Comme Apple et des fabricants de puces tels que Qualcomm, Huawei utilise la proprit intellectuelle d'ARM pour concevoir les processeurs qui alimentent ses smartphones. Autrement dit, ARM est  la base de la conception des puces pour les smartphones* Huawei. Pour cette raison, certains analystes estiment que la dcision d'ARM constitue un obstacle insurmontable pour Huawei. Cela paralysait potentiellement la capacit de la socit chinoise  fabriquer de nouvelles puces pour ses futurs smartphones.


L c'est chaud, il faut crer une nouvelle architecture de puce.
Ce serait intressant qu'une entreprise Chinoise ne soit pas loin de sortir une technologie qui puisse remplacer celle d'ARM.
Les chinois peuvent crer des technologies qui deviendront les nouveaux standards. (et les entreprises US perdront des places)

Peut-tre qu'un jour il y aura des processeurs chinois qui seront au niveau de ceux d'AMD et d'Intel.

Les entreprises chinoises sont peut-tre en train de s'manciper des entreprises US.
La Chine passe de "*l'usine du monde*" au "*bureau d'tude du monde*" et l les USA rigolent moins.

----------


## rawsrc

au rythme auquel ces deux tats se pilonnent, a ne peut aller qu'en empirant.
Par ailleurs, les 40 dernires annes  servir d'usine du monde ont permis aux Chinois d'acqurir en 10 fois moins de temps le savoir et la technologie pour devenir autonome dans presque tous les domaines.

Je vous donne une des raisons pour laquelle cela s'envenime : Huawei se libre dIntel en crant son propre processeur de serveurs,  a vous rajoutez le bordel en mer de Chine, l'avance technologique et industrielle sur la 5G et l'expansionnisme dont fait preuve l'empire du milieu et vous avez tous les ingrdients pour une super tl-ralit avec des milliards de spectateurs.

L'arme la plus destructrice dtenue par la Chine est le dollar : Les plus grosses rserves de change en dollars amricain sont dtenues par la Chine (et de loin), il leur suffirait de les lcher dans la nature pour que les USA se trouvent en difficult. Attaquer les USA sur leur monnaie c'est quasiment dclarer la guerre (militairement parlant).

Le reste, c'est que dalle. Il y aura de nouvelles puces entirement made in China (conception, architecture et fabrication). Ils doivent quand mme se marrer en haut lieu.

----------


## abriotde

> sera enfin la fin de la chine


Tu veux dire la fin des USA (du moins de leur domination). Les USA n'ont plus aucun amis ils font  la fois la guerre avec la Chine, l'Iran, l'Europe, l'Amrique Latine, et le Moyen-Orient (via la guerre contre le terroriste)... Les seuls amis qu'ils a sont ceux qui veulent profiter de lui (Japon et Emirat-Arabe-Unis / Arabie Saoudite (pour faire la guerre au Yemen ou toute quitude)).
Ils sont relativement fort conomiquement comme l'Europe avant que cette dernire se ruine avec les 2 guerres mondiales au profit des USA. Mais l'conomie des USA commence  souffrir notamment dans la Tech qu'au passage Trump dteste. La tech souffre tant a cause de cette guerre conomique que de la dfiance de l'Europe, Europe qui profite de l'anti-amricanisme pour pnaliser ces socits dans un contexte de tensions avec Airbus. Pour autant l'Europe n'a aucune envie de sanctionn Huawei, il font mine de faire attention a Huawei mais ils font au moins autant attention aux gants amricains concurrent de Huawei.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Attaquer les USA sur leur monnaie c'est quasiment dclarer la guerre (militairement parlant).


C'est vrai, plein de guerres ont eu lieu car un pays producteur de ptrole a essay de passer par une autre monnaie.
Le ptrole c'est ce qui fait survivre le dollar. (ptrodollar)




> Il y aura de nouvelles puces entirement made in China (conception, architecture et fabrication).


Ouais mais a risque de prendre du temps. Cela dit ce serait marrant une annonce surprise "a y est on a nos puces, ont peut se passer d'ARM !".
C'est chouette de voir un pays essayer de devenir autonome, c'est trs dangereux de dpendre des autres, aprs t'es  leur merci.




> Europe qui profite de l'anti-amricanisme pour pnaliser ces socits dans un contexte de tensions avec Airbus. Pour autant l'Europe n'a aucune envie de sanctionn Huawei, il font mine de faire attention a Huawei mais ils font au moins autant attention aux gants amricains concurrent de Huawei.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette analyse.
Dj l'Europe c'est pas un truc homogne, chaque nation  sa position face aux USA, il y a des pays membre de l'UE qui sont trs pote avec les USA et il y a des pays qui se rapprochent de la Russie par exemple.

En France on a donn plein de grosses entreprises Franaise aux USA.
Vente d'Alstom: un ex-dirigeant incarcr accuse les tats-Unis de chantage



> Nouvelle tape dans le thriller industriel de la vente d'Alstom  General Electric. Un ancien dirigeant, incarcr deux ans aux tats-Unis, affirme que les Amricains ont voulu faire pression sur l'quipe dirigeante pour les obliger  vendre l'entreprise.
> 
> *Pantin dans les mains de la justice amricaine* et victime de la stratgie du PDG Patrick Kron: un ex-dirigeant Alstom livre son tmoignage sur les dessous du rachat du groupe franais par General Electric dans un livre  paratre mercredi.


Comment les tats-Unis espionnent-ils les fleurons de l'aronautique franaise ?



> Dans une note qu'elle a adresse  l'excutif, et dont le Figaro a eu connaissance, la DGSI rapporte que les tats-Unis ne mnagent pas leurs efforts pour obtenir des secrets industriels trangers. Dans leur ligne de mire, *Airbus mais aussi de nombreuses PME franaises*.


Affaire Total: la justice US comme outil de guerre conomique



> "La justice amricaine peut mettre la pression sur des *BNP Paribas*, sur des *BP*, sur des *Total*, on comprend trs bien le message et cela doit rendre les europens plus dociles dans les ngociations, dans la mesure o de toute faon les europens nont  leur disposition aucun moyen de riposte", a-t-il ajout.


Le gouvernement franais est soumis aux USA :
Quand Nicolas Sarkozy vendait l'or franais pour une poigne de cacahutes



> En mai 2004, Nicolas Sarkozy, alors ministre de l'Economie, annonce la vente de 500  600 tonnes d'or de la Banque de France sur 5 ans. La France pourra placer l'argent ainsi dgag sur *des devises* et des placements obligataires, dont les intrts serviront  rduire la dette. Une erreur d'apprciation que met en avant la Cour des comptes dans son rapport annuel.
> 
> Mauvaise ide
> 
> Mauvaise ide : *entre 2004 et 2011, le prix moyen de l'once d'or explose: il est pass de 409,72 dollars  1 384,21 dollars*.  D'ailleurs au mme moment,  les banques centrales europenne et les banques centrales des Etats de la Zone euro, ainsi que  la banque suisse et la sudoise Sveriges Riksbank dcident de limiter leurs ventes d'or.


Vendre de l'or contre du dollar c'est le pire calcul de l'univers.

----------


## marsupial

La Chine comme les Etats-Unis disposent de diffrentes cartes  jouer dans ce contexte de guerre conomique. L'une de ces cartes est reprsente par les terres rares utilises dans tous les produits de nouvelles technologies. Si la Chine abat cette carte, je ne donne pas cher de l'industrie de la tech dans le reste du monde.

----------


## ParseCoder

> [...] et ce sera enfin la fin de la chine.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

La chine l'a jou trs trs cool avec les USA pour l'instant. S'ils pensent un jour qu'ils n'ont plus de moyen de ngocier et qu'ils doivent eux aussi prendre des sanctions svres, c'est les US qui sont trs mal. Comme l'a dit marsupial la chine a des moyens de rtorsion qui peuvent tre trs efficaces. Ils ont aussi plus de 1000 milliards de dollar de rserve qu'ils pourraient utiliser en dernier recours, ou dvaluer leur monnaie. Alors il faut arrter de fantasmer sur le dclin de la chine car c'est un coup  nous retrouver dans une vrai guerre, pas juste commerciale celle l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors il faut arrter de fantasmer sur le dclin de la chine car c'est un coup  nous retrouver dans une vrai guerre


a finira forcment comme a de toute faon, c'est invitable.
La Chine devient la premire puissance conomique mondiale et les USA ne peuvent pas laisser faire.
Les USA vont utiliser leur arme pour essayer de rester les matres du monde.

Le truc cool c'est que plus les USA attaquent commercialement la Chine plus elle se renforce.

En pleine crise avec Pkin, Washington envoie des navires au large de Tawan



> Le destroyer amricain Preble navigue dans le dtroit de Taiwan, l-mme o Pkin a dnonc une incursion  illgale  d'une frgate franaise le mois dernier. Les tensions entre Pkin et Washington dpassent les seuls dossiers conomiques.


La Chine prpare larme du futur



> LEmpire du Milieu mise sur lintelligence artificielle pour rattraper son retard dans le domaine militaire. Il dveloppe des armes capables de prendre des dcisions sur le champ de bataille et dattaquer de faon autonome


Si tout va bien, la troisime guerre mondiale devrait dbuter dans un futur relativement proche.

----------


## fredinkan

> La Chine comme les Etats-Unis disposent de diffrentes cartes  jouer dans ce contexte de guerre conomique. L'une de ces cartes est reprsente par les terres rares utilises dans tous les produits de nouvelles technologies. Si la Chine abat cette carte, je ne donne pas cher de l'industrie de la tech dans le reste du monde.


Le Japon a rcemment mis au jour l'un des plus grand stock de terre rare du monde... Environs 2 fois plus que ce dont on connait des gisements de la chine.
Du coup je ne suis pas sur que a fasse autant plier les US que a...

----------


## ParseCoder

> a finira forcment comme a de toute faon, c'est invitable.
> La Chine devient la premire puissance conomique mondiale et les USA ne peuvent pas laisser faire.
> Les USA vont utiliser leur arme pour essayer de rester les matres du monde.


C'est le fameux pige de Thucydide (les grecs ont dcidement tout invent en politique).




> Si tout va bien, la troisime guerre mondiale devrait dbuter dans un futur relativement proche.


J'aurai plutt dis si tout va mal ... mais un retournement de situation n'est pas impossible.

----------


## el_slapper

> Le Japon a rcemment mis au jour l'un des plus grand stock de terre rare du monde... Environs 2 fois plus que ce dont on connait des gisements de la chine.
> Du coup je ne suis pas sur que a fasse autant plier les US que a...


en pleine mer,  des endroits trs difficiles d'accs. Si ils parviennent  l'exploiter, a changera les choses, mais on est  des chelles de temps de 10, 15, voire 20 ans. Et sans certitudes. L'avenir proche, il appartient toujours  la Chine.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le Japon a rcemment mis au jour l'un des plus grand stock de terre rare du monde...


La technologie n'est pas encore au point :
Terres rares : le Japon veut rivaliser avec la Chine grce  une dcouverte majeure



> Des scientifiques nippons viennent d'annoncer la dcouverte de gigantesques rserves de composants stratgiques.  *Mais l'exploitation de ces gisements pourrait ncessiter plus de dix ans de recherche et n'est pas certaine d'tre rentable*.


C'est comme avec le ptrole, ok il en reste, mais il cote trop cher  extraire (donc  moins qu'il y ait des rvolutions technologique, c'est pas gagn...).




> J'aurai plutt dis si tout va mal ... mais un retournement de situation n'est pas impossible.


Bon aprs c'est qu'un dtail de smantique...
La guerre c'est le protocole traditionnel,  moins d'un miracle ont devrait y arriver, les USA ont besoin de cette guerre, a m'tonnerait qu'ils acceptent leur dfaite.
Vous imaginez srieusement les USA se dire a : "Ok on laisse la Chine nous surpasser et ce n'est pas grave si l'Europe nous passe galement devant, on a pas besoin d'tre la premire puissance mondiale" ?
Moi je crois que plutt que les USA sont prt  tout pour essayer de rester numro 1.

Un de c4 les USA vont partir dans un dlite du genre "Un alli de la Chine a utilis l'arme chimique (on a pas de preuve mais faites nous confiance), on avait dit que c'tait la ligne rouge alors on va intervenir militairement".
Et aprs les allis du pays attaqu vont venir dfendre leur pote et a escalade.
C'est une possibilit.

Gnralement on utilise toujours un faux prtexte pour dmarrer une guerre.
Il faut que le vainqueur puisse crire un beau roman national aprs.

----------


## ddoumeche

Sans avoir besoin de ne plus exporter ses terres rares, ce qu'elle pourrait faire mais les USA ont aussi des rserves non exploits car trop polluant selon la lgislation, la Chine peut dcrter un embargo sur les aimants et mettre  genoux l'industrie militaire amricaine.
Mais ce serait sans doute une escalade.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si tout va *bien*, la troisime guerre mondiale devrait dbuter dans un futur relativement proche.


Comment est-ce possible de souhaiter une troisime guerre mondiale ?  :8O:

----------


## marc.collin

> Les grands "progrs technologique" de la Chine sont du  l'espionnage. Il ne faudra pas pleurer si un jour tu tente de te faire lire et quelqu'un t'appelle pour te dire qu'il a de tous les conversation salasse que tu pour avoir dites sur ton tlphone. La Chine n'a sign aucun trait international qui relve des droits de l'homme, ni le trait de Genve ni la dclaration universel des droits de l'homme. Alors pour ce qui est du respect de ta vie priv, ni compte pas trop...


c'est claire que la chine qui a le plus d'ingnieur sortant d'cole ne fait que copi...

snowden a dmontr que les five eye tait en mesure d'espionner via mobile, tv...
est-ce que en avoir sign  empch les usa de torturer des gens? dans mettre en prison sans preuve?

si l'occident le fait, pourquoi la chine ne pourrait pas le faire?

faudrait peut-tre que certain fasse autre chose que regarder netflix...

----------


## marc.collin

> Comment est-ce possible de souhaiter une troisime guerre mondiale ?


surement quand tu es un vendeur d'arme... ou bien que tu veuilles contrler encore plus ta population

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment est-ce possible de souhaiter une troisime guerre mondiale ?


Je ne souhaite rien du tout.
C'est pour dire que c'est la progression "logique" et en mme temps a fait humour noir (plus le sujet est grave plus c'est drle).

D'aprs moi la troisime guerre mondiale est invitable  cause de la crise conomique. (C'est souvent la finance qui cause les guerres.)
Aprs c'est comme d'habitude des riches envoient des pauvres mourir...

Les USA ne vont pas perdre leur leadership sans se battre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> surement quand tu es un vendeur d'arme... ou bien que tu veuilles contrler encore plus ta population


Je parlais de Ryu

----------


## ShigruM

> Alors il faut arrter de fantasmer sur le dclin de la chine car c'est un coup  nous retrouver dans une vrai guerre, pas juste commerciale celle l.


c'est justement ce que je souhaite, la guerre totale avec la chine. il est temps d'en finir, je prfre mourir libre que dans l'enfer du PC

----------


## rawsrc

> je prfre mourir libre que dans l'enfer du PC


Moi, c'est plutt le Mac qui me file de l'urticaire 
 ::ptdr::

----------


## air-dex

> Je ne souhaite rien du tout.
> C'est pour dire que c'est la progression "logique" et en mme temps a fait humour noir (plus le sujet est grave plus c'est drle).
> 
> D'aprs moi la troisime guerre mondiale est invitable  cause de la crise conomique. (C'est souvent la finance qui cause les guerres.)
> Aprs c'est comme d'habitude des riches envoient des pauvres mourir...
> 
> Les USA ne vont pas perdre leur leadership sans se battre.


Chine-USA n'est pas acquis. Il y a aussi la Russie  prendre en compte dans l'quation. Elle a perdu la guerre froide, mais depuis Poutine est en train de la retaper comme il faut. Ils sont en train de grignoter le pr carr europen des USA (mais pas que ?) et je ne pense pas que les USA laissent passer cela  partir d'un certain point.

----------


## xapon

Mon avis personnel, c'est que cela va encore plus stigmatiser la situation de monopole d'ARM (et d'Android).
Les chinois disposent dj de leur propre version de processeurs embarqu  cur MIPS qui viens de passer  une licence libre. Ils auront probablement bientt des processeurs RISK V.
Je pense que cela va les inciter  mettre les bouches doubles pour proposer une offre alternative crdible et probablement libre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a aussi la Russie  prendre en compte dans l'quation.


La Russie est alli avec la Chine.
Les USA veulent un monde unipolaire domin par eux, et la Chine et la Russie se dfendent pour continuer d'exister. (ils doivent s'changer du ptrole en passant par un yuan bas sur l'or, c'est plutt styl)

La Russie n'est pas une super puissance... (c'est pas du niveau de la Chine ou des USA)
Du ct des USA il peut y avoir le Japon, une bonne partie des pays Europens, la Core du Sud, l'Arabie Saoudite, etc.

C'est comme disait Mitterand :
_ La France ne le sait pas, mais nous sommes en guerre avec lAmrique. Oui, une guerre permanente, une guerre vitale, une guerre conomique, une guerre sans mort apparemment. Oui, ils sont trs durs les Amricains, ils sont voraces, ils veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde. Cest une guerre inconnue, une guerre permanente, sans mort apparemment et pourtant une guerre  mort. _

----------


## chrtophe

Un dbat qui sort de l'aspect technique mais intressant d'un point de vue gopolitique.

----------


## tanaka59

Les mastodontes et les mammouths je m'en mfie comme la peste. 

Il est plus sympa de rester sur des marques comme :

Motorola
LG
Panasonic
Acer
Asus
Kyocera
HTC
archos
Alcatel
Crosscall
Polaroid
Energizer
ZTE
Sony
Nokia
Dell
Black Berry
Fairphone

Pourquoi ? 

Les petites marques qui ont une autre activit  ct TV , pile, GPS, appareil photo, ordinateur ... sont moins sujette  ce faire "torpiller". Trop petites pour dominer et pas assez grosses pour se faire taper dessus. 

Lenovo c'est IBM , un truc amricano - chinois. trangement personne n'en parle et pourtant Lenovo est maitre sur le march des pc "pro".  ::roll::

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Les motifs avancs par Trump pour justifier lembargo contre Huawei sont inacceptables*
*Les USA auraient-ils bluff depuis le dbut ?*

Alors que lentreprise chinoise Huawei est sur le point de jouer un rle majeur dans le dploiement de la 5G  lchelle plantaire, ladministration Trump sest engage dans une campagne de boycott de grande ampleur pour imposer le bannissement des quipements rseau du chinois. Les tats-Unis veulent persuader leurs allis de lUE et des Big Five quen raison des forts soupons de collusion qui existeraient entre Huawei et le gouvernement et larme de Chine, les logiciels et le matriel de cette socit pourraient tre utiliss par Pkin  des fins de cyberespionnage ou de sabotage.


La semaine dernire, ladministration Trump a pris des mesures extrmes et sans prcdent contre Huawei, mettant sous embargo le gant technologique chinois au risque dune rupture  long terme des relations commerciales entre Washington et Pkin. Ces mesures incluent lajout du gant des tlcoms chinois, comme la socit russe de cyberscurit Kaspersky avant elle, dans une liste noire qui contraint les entreprises tasuniennes  ne plus faire affaire avec Huawei,  moins davoir une autorisation officielle pralable. Cette action a pouss de nombreuses entreprises technologiques amricaines (Microsoft, Intel, ARM, Google)  mettre un terme  leurs relations commerciales avec le second fabricant mondial de smartphones qui occupe prs du quart du march dans la zone EMEA.

Pour justifier sa dcision, ladministration Trump a expliqu que le matriel Huawei expose les tats-Unis  un risque accru despionnage. Daprs elle,  les adversaires trangers crent et exploitent de plus en plus de vulnrabilits dans les technologies et services dinformation et de communication . Elle est persuade que  lacquisition ou lutilisation sans restriction  dquipements conus par des adversaires trangers aggrave ces vulnrabilits au point de constituer  une menace inhabituelle et extraordinaire pour la scurit nationale .

Si cette manuvre avait pour but de restreindre Huawei dans le domaine de linfrastructure rseau, a pourrait se comprendre. Mais quel est le rapport avec le matriel export et surtout destin  des marchs autres que celui des tats-Unis : pourquoi les puces Intel, AMD et Qualcomm ou la mmoire flash de Micron ne devraient-elles pas tre vendues  Huawei pour tre utilises sur des produits (PC ou smartphones et autres) destins  lEurope ? Huawei ne vend pas de smartphones aux tats-Unis et malgr le fait que la Chine a des antcdents de violation de la proprit intellectuelle et de vol de secrets commerciaux, pourquoi dautres groupes chinois comme Lenovo, OnePlus ou DJI ne sont pas inquits ?




Les tats-Unis et la Chine se livrent une intense guerre commerciale depuis lan dernier, un conflit dans lequel la surenchre verbale, larrestation de hauts responsables de multinationales de part et dautre et la manipulation des tarifs douaniers font partie des principaux instruments de cette confrontation conomique. Certains pourraient voir les mesures contre Huawei comme faisant partie dune stratgie visant  augmenter la pression sur lconomie chinoise afin dobtenir des concessions  lavenir. Mais invoquer des raisons lies  la scurit nationale dans laffaire Huawei comme le font les USA actuellement ne pourrait-il pas nuire durablement  la crdibilit des USA en cas dapparition dune menace relle pour la scurit ?

Rcemment, le prsident Trump sest adress  la presse aprs un vnement au cours duquel a t aborde la question de lappui aux agriculteurs tasuniens impacts par la guerre commerciale entre Washington et Pkin. Lorsquun journaliste a interrog Donald Trump au sujet des actions menes  lencontre de Huawei, la rponse du prsident a t troublante :  Huawei est quelque chose de trs dangereux. Si vous regardez ce quils ont fait du point de vue de la scurit, du point de vue militaire, cest trs dangereux. Il est donc possible que Huawei soit mme inclus dans une sorte daccord commercial. Si nous parvenions  un accord, jimagine que Huawei pourrait tre inclus dans un accord commercial sous une forme ou une autre .




Trump semble indiquer quun embargo a t impos  Huawei parce que cette entreprise constitue une menace pour la scurit nationale des USA. Mais il prcise aussi que ces restrictions pourraient tre leves dans le cadre dun accord commercial entre les tats-Unis et la Chine, ce qui  premire vue ne parait pas logique : comment pourriez-vous ngocier une menace  la scurit dans le cadre dun accord commercial sachant que votre partenaire ne peut pas promettre de faon crdible quil nessayera pas de vous espionner ?

Ces allgations apparemment incompatibles pourraient tout de mme trouver un sens en admettant que la menace pour la scurit nationale brandie par le camp tasunien tait du bluff  la base. Quel que soit laccord que Trump signe, les agences despionnage chinoises continueront leurs activits et si Huawei tait une menace avant laccord, elle le sera tout autant par la suite. Bien sr, si la socit technologique ntait pas vraiment une menace pour la scurit et que ladministration Trump sen est servi comme excuse pour intensifier la guerre commerciale, ce serait encore pire, car nimporte quelle autre entreprise technologique pourrait servir de bouc missaire  lavenir.

Le monde de la scurit nationale repose sur des renseignements confidentiels et les oprations de vie ou de mort doivent souvent tre entreprises pour des raisons qui ne peuvent tre rendues publiques. Dans ces cas-l, le prsident et les autres chefs de gouvernement ne peuvent raconter quune partie de lhistoire, et au-del de cela, ils ont besoin que le public ait confiance dans le fait quil existe une proccupation de scurit nationale valable pour dissimuler le reste. Cette confiance a t branle ces dernires annes, souvent pour de bonnes raisons, mais cest une part importante de ce que signifie avoir un service de renseignement fonctionnel. Faire reculer des restrictions massives  la suite dun accord commercial serait catastrophique pour cette crdibilit et la confiance dans cette institution est la principale raison pour laquelle nous devons croire que Huawei est une menace en premier lieu.

Il se pourrait que les propos de Trump aient t mal interprts. Mais, quels que soient les faits, cest au prsident de justifier ses actions auprs du public et de prsenter clairement ces mesures contre Huawei dans le cadre dun plan plus large entrepris pour le bien des tats-Unis, ne serait-ce que pour prserver la crdibilit du gouvernement en place. La dcision de Trump a caus un immense chaos et de linquitude  lchelle mondiale dans lindustrie technologique. Il doit au moins aux diffrents acteurs de ce milieu une explication honnte sur les raisons qui lont pouss  agir de la sorte.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de lembargo amricain impos  Huawei et des justifications avancs avances par le prsident amricain ?

 ::fleche::  Est-il, selon vous, possible de ngocier une menace  la scurit dans le cadre dun accord commercial sachant quaucun des partenaires impliqus ne peut pas promettre de faon crdible quil nessayera pas de vous espionner ?

 ::fleche::  Invoquer des raisons lies  la scurit nationale dans laffaire Huawei comme le font les USA actuellement ne pourrait-il pas nuire durablement  la crdibilit des USA en cas d'apparition d'une menace  relle  pour la scurit ?

 ::fleche::  Est-il admissible que des puces Intel, AMD et Qualcomm ou la mmoire flash de Micron ne puissent pas tre vendues  Huawei pour tre utilises sur des produits (PC ou smartphones et autres) destins  des marchs autres que celui des USA ?

 ::fleche::  Les USA auraient-ils bluff depuis le dbut ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les Etats-Unis accusent la Chine de cyberespionnage des entreprises et agences amricaines, HPE, IBM pirats et les donnes de leurs clients voles
 ::fleche::  Voici 6 raisons pour lesquelles Huawei donne aux tats-Unis et  ses allis des cauchemars en matire de scurit informatique
 ::fleche::  Huawei poursuit le gouvernement des USA pour ce qu'il appelle une interdiction injuste, l'obligeant  rendre publiques ses accusations  son encontre
 ::fleche::  Aprs l'Allemagne et le Royaume-Uni, la Belgique blanchit Huawei, nouveau coup dur pour la campagne de diabolisation des tats-Unis ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Lenovo c'est IBM , un truc amricano - chinois. trangement personne n'en parle et pourtant Lenovo est maitre sur le march des pc "pro".


Lenovo est 100% chinois depuis quelques temps dj.

Et ct "maitre sur le march des pc "pro"", depuis le scandale des spyware sur les pc tous public, lenovo a disparu des boites industrielles que j'ai travers, au profit majoritairement de HP et dans une moindre mesure de Dell.

----------


## NBoulfroy

Ce que je pense sur l'embargo ? C'est uniquement une guerre commerciale car la marque chinoise est le 2e vendeur de tlphone au monde et que Apple, un des fleurons de l'industrie mobile des USA est entrain de perdre du terrain (en mme temps, vu le prix de leurs tlphones et vu le gain technologique de chaque model, les gens commencent  comprendre qu'il y a entourloupe je crois).

Non, il n'est pas possible de ngocier le non espionnage, s'il existe, dans des accords commerciaux.

L'affaire _Huawei_ dcrdibilise les USA en tant que partenaire commercial car il n'y a toujours pas de preuve des allgations de l'administration Trump. Il est possible que l'Europe devienne un partenaire privilgier pour les socits comme Huawei ( condition qu'on ne suive pas les USA videmment) si cette affaire perdure trop longtemps.

La loi empch dj la vente de composants  _Huawei_ pour les socits amricaines donc ... La question ne se pose pas en fait.

Sans preuve.s relle.s et srieuse.s, c'est du  bluff  mes yeux.

----------


## Gluups

> Ce que je pense sur l'embargo ? C'est uniquement une guerre commerciale car la marque chinoise est le 2e vendeur de tlphone au monde et que Apple, un des fleurons de l'industrie mobile des USA est entrain de perdre du terrain (en mme temps, vu le prix de leurs tlphones et vu le gain technologique de chaque model, les gens commencent  comprendre qu'il y a entourloupe je crois).


Tiens, a me rappelle que Huawei recrute, il va falloir que j'aille voir a de prs  ::): 





> Non, il n'est pas possible de ngocier le non espionnage, s'il existe, dans des accords commerciaux.


Hum, on peut toujours dire non promis jur crach, quant  y croire ...




> L'affaire _Huawei_ dcrdibilise les USA en tant que partenaire commercial car il n'y a toujours pas de preuve des allgations de l'administration Trump. Il est possible que l'Europe devienne un partenaire privilgier pour les socits comme Huawei ( condition qu'on ne suive pas les USA videmment) si cette affaire perdure trop longtemps.
> 
> La loi empch dj la vente de composants  _Huawei_ pour les socits amricaines donc ... La question ne se pose pas en fait.
> 
> Sans preuve.s relle.s et srieuse.s, c'est du  bluff  mes yeux.


C'est--dire surtout que l o il y a une certitude absolue d'espionnage c'est de la part des tats Unis, dans la mesure o ils ne s'en cachent pas du tout.
Alors c'est quoi cette histoire du "h mais ho, quoi, eux ils font comme moi, vous vous rendez compte d'un scandale !" ?

----------


## ParseCoder

Trump vient d'annoncer qu'il tait prt  intgrer Huawei dans un accord commercial avec la Chine. On dirait que Trump a pris une position trs dure pour forcer les chinois  lcher du lest dans le cadre des ngociations commerciales USA-Chine en cours, plus qu'une relle volont de faire couler Huawei. Il veut que ces ngociations aboutissent et il leur met la pression. C'est typiquement la stratgie Trump.

----------


## sylsau

Huawei est principalement un fusible utilis par Donald Trump dans sa guerre commerciale avec la Chine.
Si la Chine cde face  Trump, toutes ces interdictions disparatront alors mme que Huawei sera toujours en position d'espionner (ventuellement) le monde entier.

----------


## KEKE93

Dj, dans le milieu des annes 80, Ronald Reagan avait fait la guerre commerciale avec le Japon, accusant celui-ci de faire du dumping sur ses exportations d'acier et regrettant que ce dernier exporte trop de voitures japonaises vers les Etats-Unis; secteur automobile qui accusait le gros du dficit commercial US.
Sachant que le Japon est un alli des Etats-Unis et bnficie du "parapluie US" en cas d'attaque atomique venant de l'URSS, les USA ont fait signer une sorte de diktat au Japon avec les Accords de Plazza en 1985 pour faire augmenter la valeur du Yen et rendre du coup les exportations japonaises plus honreuses afin de rduire de dficit commercial US...
Et bien, cela a cout au Japon une rcession larve de plus de 20 ans...
Les Industriels automobiles japonais comme Toyota, Honda ont d construire des transplants dans les Etats du Sud des Etats-Unis.

Il est clair que Trump ne peut pas faire la mme chose avec la Chine ( faire signer des accords comme ceux de Plazza ) il est oblig de faire du chantage avec Huawei...

----------


## Madmac

> au rythme auquel ces deux tats se pilonnent, a ne peut aller qu'en empirant.
> Par ailleurs, les 40 dernires annes  servir d'usine du monde ont permis aux Chinois d'acqurir en 10 fois moins de temps le savoir et la technologie pour devenir autonome dans presque tous les domaines.


Mais le dveloppement de la Chine a t fait en volant le savoir-faire du reste de la plante. Ils ne sont pas devenu les experts de la contre-faon dveloppant de nouvelle technologie: Les Chinois ne reconnaissent pas les patentes et les copyrights.

Cela allait forcment leur revenir  la gueule. En vendant  l'Iran du matriel pouvant tre utilis pour fabriquer des missiles, ils ont franchis la ligne qui ne devaient pas dpasser.

----------


## Madmac

> Il est clair que Trump ne peut pas faire la mme chose avec la Chine ( faire signer des accords comme ceux de Plazza ) il est oblig de faire du chantage avec Huawei...


Cela reste  voir. Leur conomie dpend entirement de l'exportation. Les Chinois ne peuvent consommer la majorit des produits qu'ils fabriquent. Et comme de plus en plus de pays commencent en avoir marre du protectionnisme chinois et du vol de technologie. Ils vont devoir faire des concessions, sinon ils risquent une belle rvolution civile.

----------


## KEKE93

D'accord, je voudrais ajouter que la Chine ne peut rien faire de ses rserves de 3000 milliards de "foreign exchange".
Si la Chine vendait les rserves qu'elle dtient en dollars  titre punitif envers les USA, elle verrait le Yuan s'apprcier et le Dollar sera attaqu...
Or une apprciation du Yuan n'est absolument pas ce que veut la Chine tant donn que c'est un pays exportateur...

NB: il faut savoir que les rserves de la Chine en dollars plafonnent voire rgressent depuis longtemps dj ( 7 ans ? ). 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...hange_reserves

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Huawei perd galement ses liens avec la Wi-Fi Alliance et la SD Association*
*et ses livraisons pourraient diminuer dun quart cette anne* 

Les relations continuent de se rompre pour Huawei depuis le dcret  pris  par le prsident amricain Donald Trump  lencontre du gant chinois. Aprs le retrait de la licence Android  Huawei par Google en dbut de cette semaine, cest aux tours de la Wi-Fi Alliance et de la SD Association de rompre leurs liens avec lquipementier chinois. Ceci dit que Huawei ne pourra plus utiliser les cartes microSD dans ces prochains smartphones ou autres quipements et que Huawei pourrait avoir des problmes avec les futures normes sur les rseaux Wi-Fi. Il sagit l dune situation qualifie de dlicate par les experts et qui, selon Reuters, peut avoir une incidence ngative sur les livraisons de la socit chinoise au cours du reste de lanne.

Le dcret pris par Trump  lencontre de Huawei continue de faire effet. Huawei  a perdu  sa licence Android en dbut de cette semaine aprs que Google ait annonc quil mettait une pause  sa collaboration avec lentreprise. D'aprs ce qu'a rapport Reuters, Google a mis une pause  sa collaboration avec Huawei : la firme de Mountain View restreint l'utilisation de l'cosystme Android par le constructeur chinois. L'entreprise chinoise a ainsi perdu l'accs aux mises  jour du systme d'exploitation Android ; en sus, sa prochaine gnration de smartphones sera sevre d'accs aux applications et services populaires y compris le Google Play Store via lequel les utilisateurs ont accs  des applications comme Gmail.

 Huawei pourra uniquement faire usage de la version publique d'Android [celle de l'AOSP] et ne pourra pas accder aux applications et services propritaires de Google , avait prcis Reuters sur le sujet. ARM a fait  de mme pour se conformer au dcret de la prsidence amricaine, ce qui menace la capacit du chinois  concevoir de nouvelles puces pour ses smartphones.  lheure actuelle, Huawei nentretient plus de relations commerciales avec une longue liste dentreprises amricaines notamment Intel, Qualcomm, Xilinx, Broadcom, Qorvo, Micron Technology et Western Digital.

Cette liste vient encore de sallonger, car hier, deux organismes internationaux de normalisation, la Wi-Fi Alliance et la SD Association viennent de sy ajouter. La Wi-Fi Alliance qui tablit les normes de la technologie sans fil et compte parmi ses membres Apple, Qualcomm, Broadcom et Intel, a annonc avoir temporairement restreint la participation de Huawei aux activits de lalliance. Dun autre ct, Huawei a galement disparu de la liste des membres de la SD Association. Comme ARM, la SD Association a annonc qu'elle a procd au retrait de Huawei en vue de se conformer aux ordres du dpartement amricain du Commerce.


La SD Association est une organisation  but non lucratif qui contrle les normes des produits SD. Lorganisme est  connu pour avoir dvelopp les normes de la carte SD, le format de carte mmoire le plus rpandu dans les appareils portables. Cela inclut toutes les cartes SD standard et les cartes microSD de votre smartphone. Il inclut galement les modles de port qui lisent ces cartes. Si une entreprise nest pas membre de lAssociation, elle ne peut pas  officiellement produire des produits conformes  ces normes.

Ces deux retraits constituent un coup dur pour Huawei, a rapport le mdia Nikkei Asian Review. Cette situation va empcher Huawei de participer  llaboration de nouvelles normes pour ses deux technologies : le Wi-Fi et les cartes SD. Cependant, la socit se dit confiante et espre que la situation aura un dnouement dans un avenir trs proche.  Huawei apprcie ses relations avec tous les partenaires et associations du monde entier et comprend la situation difficile dans laquelle ils se trouvent. Nous esprons que cette situation sera rsolue et nous travaillons pour trouver la meilleure solution , a dclar vendredi un porte-parole du groupe chinois.

Selon Nikkei Asian Review, il faut comprendre par l que les organismes de normalisation sont devenus de nouveaux champs de bataille mondiaux, o les acteurs de l'industrie se battent pour influencer le dveloppement technologique en leur faveur. L'exclusion pourrait dsavantager Huawei lors de l'expansion de ses activits  l'tranger.  ce titre, Reuters rapporte que selon certains groupes danalystes, ces diverses pertes de relations et de partenariats pourraient engendrer une baisse des livraisons de Huawei dans le monde denviron un quart cette anne et que le chinois risque de voir ces smartphones disparatre des marchs internationaux.

En dautres termes, les livraisons de smartphones chez Huawei, le deuxime fabricant mondial de smartphones en volume, pourraient chuter entre 4 % et 24 % en 2019 si l'interdiction restait en vigueur, selon Fubon Research and Strategy Analytics.  Si Huawei perd dfinitivement l'accs  Google, le march des smartphones en Europe occidentale pourrait disparatre l'an prochain , a dclar Linda Sui, directrice des stratgies pour les smartphones sans fil chez Strategy Analytics. De plus, plusieurs autres experts ont dclar quils sattendent  une diminution des expditions mondiales de Huawei au cours des six prochains mois, mais ont refus de donner une estimation approximative en raison des incertitudes entourant l'interdiction.

En outre, Fubon Research, qui prvoyait auparavant que Huawei embarque 258 millions de smartphones en 2019, s'attend maintenant  ce que la socit n'en expdie que 200 millions dans le pire des scnarios. Linda Sui prvoit que les livraisons de combins Huawei diminueront encore de 23 % lanne prochaine, mais estime que la socit pourrait survivre sur la taille du march chinois. Nanmoins, la socit pourrait toujours compter sur les marchs europens o elle nest pas encore trop expose aux sanctions. Selon lIDC, la socit considre lEurope comme le march le plus important pour ses smartphones haut de gamme. LIDC estime quelle occupe environ 30 % du march europen et a expdi 208 millions de tlphones l'anne dernire, dont la moiti vers des marchs extrieurs  la Chine.

Selon PriceSpy, un site de comparaison de produits qui attire en moyenne 14 millions de visiteurs par mois, les tlphones Huawei attirent dj moins de clics des acheteurs en ligne depuis que les tats-Unis ont mis la socit sur liste noire.  Au cours des quatre derniers jours, la popularit des tlphones Huawei a chut. Ils ont enregistr prs de la moiti moins de clics que la semaine dernire au Royaume-Uni et 26% de moins sur la scne mondiale , a dclar PriceSpy. Daprs Edison Lee, analyste chez Jefferies, l'interdiction d'exportation impose  Huawei pourrait galement retarder le dploiement de la Chine dans la 5G. Huawei a dclar avoir sign des contrats 5G avec 40 clients  travers le monde.

Enfin, Huawei pourrait toujours dvelopper ces puces et produits connexes, car les normes sont ouvertes  l'ensemble du secteur, mais la socit chinoise n'aurait plus aucun mot  dire dans l'laboration des normes occidentales, une situation qui peut faire disparatre le gant des marchs internationaux. L'intensification des tensions commerciales entre les tats-Unis et la Chine pourrait creuser le foss technologique grandissant entre les deux plus grandes conomies du monde, ont dclar des observateurs du march.

Sources : Reuters, Nikkei Asian Review

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Huawei pourra-t-il se remettre de ces sanctions, selon vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Trump signe un dcret pavant le chemin vers le blocage d'Huawei aux USA et la France assure qu'elle n'a pas l'intention de faire la mme chose

 ::fleche::  Google met une pause  sa collaboration avec Huawei : plus de PlayStore, plus de Gmail pour les futurs smartphones Android du constructeur chinois

 ::fleche::  Les motifs avancs par Trump pour justifier l'embargo contre Huawei sont inacceptables. Les USA auraient-ils bluff depuis le dbut ?

----------


## redcurve

On appel a une dmonstration de puissance en bonne et due forme.

----------


## redcurve

> Cela reste  voir. Leur conomie dpend entirement de l'exportation. Les Chinois ne peuvent consommer la majorit des produits qu'ils fabriquent. Et comme de plus en plus de pays commencent en avoir marre du protectionnisme chinois et du vol de technologie. Ils vont devoir faire des concessions, sinon ils risquent une belle rvolution civile.


Tout  fait, j'ai un ami qui bosse chez parrot les chinois on simplement bloqu la socit pour faire la leur et comme la France n'est pas grand chose personne n'a protest. Ils vont commencer  faire des clones des Epr mais 35% moins cher, bah ouais on leur a donner toute notre techno contre un plat de lentilles. Ils font a tout le temps, il est bien que quelqu'un sifle la fin de la rcration.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Des preuves indirectes culpabiliseraient Huawei dans le bras de fer qui l'oppose aux USA,*
*le gant chinois mriterait-il de perdre son empire ?*

Le bras de fer entre lquipementier chinois Huawei et le gouvernement US fait chaque jour lobjet dune nouvelle discussion. Le dcret  pris par le prsident Trump a entran une vague de ractions de la part de nombreuses entreprises amricaines qui ont rompu lun aprs lautre leurs partenariats avec Huawei. Le gouvernement US sinquite de la sret des quipements de Huawei et jusqu nouvel ordre, il interdit aux entreprises locales de traiter avec lentreprise chinoise. Mais existe-t-il de relles preuves qui inculpent Huawei ?

Cette semaine, ladministration Trump a fourni une liste des raisons qui la poussent  interdire les quipements rseau de Huawei, mais ces motifs qui ont conduit  lembargo sur la socit chinoise ont t jugs inacceptables. Certains ont mme sous-entendu que les tats-Unis ne veulent juste pas accepter lide selon laquelle lentreprise chinoise pilote le dploiement de la 5G dans les zones les plus importantes du monde. Ils estiment que le rle majeur quaura  jouer Huawei serait en partie lune des raisons qui expliquent l'acharnement des Amricains sur la socit chinoise.

Ladministration Trump entend attirer galement ses allis de lUnion europenne dans le conflit qui loppose  Huawei. Les tats-Unis veulent persuader leurs allis de lUE et des Big Five quen raison des forts soupons de collusion qui existeraient entre Huawei et le gouvernement et larme de Chine, les logiciels et le matriel de cette socit pourraient tre utiliss par Pkin  des fins de cyberespionnage ou de sabotage. Pour linstant, il nest pas observ de raction de notable au sein de lUE contre lentreprise chinoise. De plus, le prsident franais Emmanuel Macron a prcis que son gouvernement et lui nentendent pas cder  la pression des tats-Unis.


Aprs la signature du dcret du bannissement de Huawei par Trump, la France, par le biais dEmmanuel Macron, a assur quelle na pas pour objectif dinterdire lquipementier tlcoms chinois Huawei, comme lont fait les tats-Unis, et il ne lui parat pas judicieux de dclencher une guerre technologique ou commerciale pour prserver sa scurit nationale.  La France et lEurope sont pragmatiques et ralistes : nous voulons dvelopper lemploi, lactivit, linnovation et nous croyons en la coopration et dans le multilatralisme , a dit en anglais le prsident franais  loccasion du salon Vivatech organis  Paris.  En mme temps, pour la 5G par exemple et beaucoup dinnovations, nous sommes extrmement attentifs au sujet de laccs aux technologies essentielles pour prserver notre scurit nationale , a-t-il poursuivi en rponse  une question sur Huawei et la dcision prise par son homologue amricain Donald Trump.

Pour justifier la dcision du bannissement de Huawei, ladministration Trump a expliqu que le matriel Huawei expose les tats-Unis  un risque accru despionnage. Daprs elle,  les adversaires trangers crent et exploitent de plus en plus de vulnrabilits dans les technologies et services dinformation et de communication . Elle est persuade que  lacquisition ou lutilisation sans restriction  dquipements conus par des adversaires trangers aggrave ces vulnrabilits au point de constituer  une menace inhabituelle et extraordinaire pour la scurit nationale . Le gouvernement US a-t-il raison de faire cette affirmation ?

Il existerait peut-tre des lments de preuve pouvant donner raison aux tats-Unis. Selon le mdia, les lgislateurs amricains ont fait part de leurs inquitudes concernant le fournisseur chinois d'quipements de tlcommunications depuis 2012. Il rapporte qu ce jour, personne ne sait mme  qui appartient exactement la socit, bien que la socit affirme qu'elle appartient  ses propres employs. Les droutes de la socit chinoise ont commenc depuis le dbut des annes 2000.




Lun des premiers lments avancs comme lment de preuve remonte en 2007 o  le FBI a arrt Hanjuan Jin, ingnieur chez Motorola, qui avait t retrouv avec 30 000 dollars en espces, un sac rempli de documents Motorola confidentiels et un billet aller simple pour Pkin. L'enqute a rvl que l'ingnieur n'tait pas seulement avec Motorola, mais aussi avec une autre socit appele Lemko. Selon les documents fournis  la cour, l'objectif de Lemko tait de dvelopper la technologie sans fil de Motorola pour Huawei. Dans un autre cas, il a toujours t question de vol de technologie de la part de Huawei, mais cette fois-ci avec une autre socit amricaine du nom de Akhan Semiconductor Inc.

Akhan Semiconductor Inc est une petite socit amricaine appartenant  Adam Khan. La socit a dvelopp le verre de diamant Miraj qui est jug 6 fois plus rsistant et 10 fois plus rsistant aux rayures que le verre Gorilla. Il considrait Huawei comme un client potentiel et, dans le but d'obtenir une licence pour sa technologie, Khan envoya le prototype au laboratoire de Huawei  San Diego. Plus tard, Huawei a rendu le verre et il a t constat qu'il tait compltement endommag. Lorsque la socit d'Adam Khan et le FBI ont procd  une opration d'infiltration, les reprsentants de Huawei ont admis sur cassette pour avoir rompu le contrat avec Akhan Semiconductor Inc et viol les lois amricaines sur le contrle des exportations.

Selon un rapport de Financial Post en 2012, Huawei aurait caus la disparition de la socit canadienne Nortel Networks. Daprs ce rapport, en 2000, les pirates chinois ont obtenu les mots de passe du PDG de Nortel et de plusieurs autres hauts dirigeants. Avec laccs de personnes cruciales, les pirates ont ensuite tlcharg dnormes quantits de donnes, y compris lIP Huawei, le fournisseur de Nortel Networks, qui est devenu son concurrent. Huawei qui n'investit pas dans la recherche et le dveloppement offrait des services  un prix infrieur et permettait  Nortel de quitter le march. De plus, Cisco Systems, base aux tats-Unis, a accus Huawei d'infraction  la proprit intellectuelle. Il a mme accus la socit chinoise d'avoir vol le code logiciel de ses routeurs.

La poursuite a t intente en 2003, mais elle a ensuite t rgle de manire confidentielle sans rvler aucun dtail. Un autre scnario dcrit dans les lments de preuves parle dun litige entre le chinois Huawei et la socit amricaine PanOptis.  La socit a envoy ses dirigeants,  ses frais,  Shenzhen (ville dorigine de Huawei) pour discuter des accords de licence avec Huawei pour ses brevets. Huawei aurait refus d'accorder une licence aux brevets de PanOptis, qui sont utiliss par les smartphones pour recevoir et afficher des vidos. Cependant, la socit chinoise a intgr la technologie dans tous ses smartphones. Lorsque la socit PanOptis a intent une action en contrefaon de brevet au Texas, le tribunal a ordonn  Huawei de payer la lourde somme de 10,56 millions de dollars US pour contrefaon volontaire de brevet.

En 2018, il a t constat que Huawei est galement entre sur le march de l'nergie solaire avec ses propres onduleurs solaires. SolarEdge, une petite socit isralienne, a alors intent une action en justice contre Huawei, l'accusant de violation de brevet et de vol de proprit intellectuelle. La socit chinoise aurait suivi les mmes astuces que dans le secteur des rseaux. Huawei a ensuite ni publiquement ces accusations et la dcision est toujours en attente devant le tribunal. Un autre fait encore plus rcent, un rapport publi plus tt cette anne a rvl que Huawei aurait tent de voler les secrets commerciaux dApple Inc. Afin d'obtenir les dtails de la production de composants Apple, Huawei aurait souvent attir les fabricants et les fournisseurs d'Apple en leur promettant de grosses commandes.

Dans un exemple, les ingnieurs de Huawei auraient rencontr l'un des fournisseurs Apple et leur ont dit que la conception de leur smartwatch tait similaire  celle d'Apple Watch, mais qu'elle ne partageait aucun schma. Ils ont ensuite demand au fournisseur de fournir un cot estim des composants afin de mieux comprendre la structure de cots dApple. De son ct, Vodafone aurait dcouvert  des backdoors dans certains quipements du fournisseur Huawei et a ainsi suspendu certains de ses achats chez lquipementier. Selon le tlcom britannique, ces portes drobes seraient l depuis 2011, mme aprs de multiples tentatives de correction.

Cependant, quelques heures aprs ces annonces parues dans les revues Bloomberg et Reuters, Axios a annonc que Vodafone niait ces informations. Vodafone aurait dmenti  les allgations de Bloomberg selon lesquelles il aurait dcouvert des backdoors cachs dans du matriel Huawei fourni  son entreprise italienne depuis plusieurs annes. Vodafone a dclar que les  portes drobes  dont parle Bloomberg taient en ralit un protocole industriel courant : il s'agit de Telnet, un protocole utilis couramment par de nombreux fournisseurs du secteur pour fonctions de diagnostic.

Il naurait pas t accessible depuis Internet.  Bloomberg a tort d'affirmer que cela aurait pu donner  Huawei un accs non autoris au rseau de tlphonie fixe de Vodafone en Italie , avait prcis Vodafone. Loprateur de tlcommunication explique qu'il n'avait aucune preuve dmontrant un accs non autoris de Huawei  ses quipements. Nempche que dsormais, Vodafone a fait une pause dans lutilisation des quipements de Huawei dans ses rseaux centraux  travers l'Europe.

Cela dit, mme aprs toutes ces accusations, enqutes et procs, le gouvernement amricain doit encore publier des preuves prouvant le lien qui existe entre le gouvernement chinois et Huawei.  ce jour, Huawei semble tre mal lotie. Toutefois, la socit pourrait bnficier des ngociations commerciales entre les tats-Unis et la Chine. La question est de savoir jusqu'o le gouvernement amricain peut-il aller pour protger ses entreprises locales. En outre, les entreprises amricaines sont-elles aussi blanches comme on le prsente ? Pour linstant, les impacts ngatifs de la dcision du gouvernement amricain de mettre fin aux relations qui lient Huawei aux entreprises amricaines sont grandissants.

Le nombre dentreprises ayant cess tout lien commercial avec le chinois se compte dj dans la dizaine. Pas plus tard que le vendredi, les organismes de normalisation, la Wi-Fi Alliance et la SD Association, ont galement t oblig de retirer Huawei de leurs activits respectives pour se mettre en conformit avec la rglementation US. Selon Reuters, cette situation risque non seulement de rduire considrablement (denviron un quart) les livraisons mondiales de Huawei, mais si la sanction se maintenait, lentreprise pourrait tout aussi bien disparatre de la scne internationale.

Sources : Reuters, Bloomberg (1, 2), NYT, Financial Post, The Information

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Ces preuves vous semblent-elles justifies ou pas ?
 ::fleche::  Huawei serait-il responsable des allgations portes  son encontre, selon vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Trump signe un dcret pavant le chemin vers le blocage d'Huawei aux USA. La France assure qu'elle n'a pas l'intention de faire la mme chose

 ::fleche::  Les motifs avancs par Trump pour justifier l'embargo contre Huawei sont inacceptables. Les USA auraient-ils bluff depuis le dbut ?

 ::fleche::  Huawei perd galement ses liens avec la Wi-Fi Alliance et la SD Association et ses livraisons pourraient diminuer d'un quart cette anne

 ::fleche::  De nouveaux documents lieraient Huawei  des socits cran prsumes en Iran et en Syrie le bras de fer entre les USA et la Chine continue

 ::fleche::  Les Etats-Unis accusent Huawei d'avoir vol la technologie de test de tlphone portable de T-Mobile, et vendu de la technologie amricaine  l'Iran

----------


## sylsau

Il est difficile d'avoir un avis tranch car on ne sait pas vraiment ce que Huawei fait.
On sait ce qu'ils peuvent faire seulement. Mais, il n'y a pas de preuves directes qu'ils le font.
Donald Trump se sert donc de Huawei comme d'un fusible dans sa guerre commerciale avec la Chine afin de mettre encore plus la pression.

Cependant, quand on voit Trump dire que le cas Huawei, qui est si dangereux d'aprs lui, pourrait finalement tre inclus dans un accord commercial avec la Chine, on comprend bien les raisons derrire toute cette affaire.

----------


## Lcf.vs

Moi, dans ce conflit, je ne vois qu'une seule faon de s'en sortir : plutt que de faire de la surenchre au niveau des performances, en tant que priorit N1, pourquoi ne pas faire de la surenchre de scurit ?

----------


## peurdesvlos

Plutt d'accord avec sylsau.
Si ces risques taient prohibitifs, voire suprieurs  la surveillance que big brother exerce lui-mme, il n'y aurait aucune ngociation possible.
En ce qui concerne la dpendance de Huawei  l'Etat chinois, on peut en dire autant concernant la dpendance des socits amricaines qui ont rompu avec Huawei en dpit de leurs propres intrts.
Il reste que faire obstacle au dveloppement technologique pour les intrts conomiques d'un seul pays nuit  la collectivit voire aux USA eux-mmes.
Aprs tout la Chine produit de la plus-value pour les USA d'une part, et d'autre part elle est aussi un march pour les produits US  condition qu'ils soient  la hauteur de la 5G.

----------


## Loceka

Moi ce que je remarque surtout c'est  quel point les USA ont la mainmise sur les technologies.

Si une entreprise dplat aux USA et qu'ils dcident de lui faire du tort, a peut entraner des "sanctions" allant de l'impossibilit d'utiliser certains produits (processeurs, ...) au refus de validation de normes (WiFi, ...), en plus de ne pas pouvoir tre vendus sur le sol des USA.

Pour le coup je ne m'en fais pas trop pour Huawei qui doit avoir les reins assez solides pour faire face  a. Mais trs peu d'entreprise seraient dans ce cas-l.

Et je trouve que a devrait surtout faire rflchir les diffrents gouvernements et entreprises sur le danger que reprsentent les USA dans leur monopole sur les produits technologiques, et donc l'urgence de leur retirer ce monopole en "librant" les organismes de certifications et en crant des alternatives viables  certains constructeurs.

My 2 yuans.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Moi ce que je remarque surtout c'est  quel point les USA ont la mainmise sur les technologies.
> 
> Si une entreprise dplat aux USA et qu'ils dcident de lui faire du tort, a peut entraner des "sanctions" allant de l'impossibilit d'utiliser certains produits (processeurs, ...) au refus de validation de normes (WiFi, ...), en plus de ne pas pouvoir tre vendus sur le sol des USA.
> 
> Pour le coup je ne m'en fais pas trop pour Huawei qui doit avoir les reins assez solides pour faire face  a. Mais trs peu d'entreprise seraient dans ce cas-l.
> 
> Et je trouve que a devrait surtout faire rflchir les diffrents gouvernements et entreprises sur le danger que reprsentent les USA dans leur monopole sur les produits technologiques, et donc l'urgence de leur retirer ce monopole en "librant" les organismes de certifications et en crant des alternatives viables  certains constructeurs.
> 
> My 2 yuans.


C'est exactement la rflexion que je me faisais. 
Comment est-il possible que les gouvernements laissent faire une chose pareille ?  :8O: 
Aujourd'hui, c'est Huawei, mais demain ?  ::?: 

En gros, cette histoire dit clairement que les USA sont les rois du monde ! Et a fait froid dans le dos, quand mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En gros, cette histoire dit clairement que les USA sont les rois du monde !


Ouais mais ce qui est chouette c'est que Macron a rpondu "Sur ce coup la France ne va pas tre les chiens des USA, elle ne va pas suivre les ordres aveuglement." :



> De plus, le prsident franais *Emmanuel Macron a prcis que son gouvernement et lui nentendent pas cder  la pression des tats-Unis.*
> 
> Aprs la signature du dcret du bannissement de Huawei par Trump, la France, par le biais d*Emmanuel Macron, a assur quelle na pas pour objectif dinterdire lquipementier tlcoms chinois Huawei*, comme lont fait les tats-Unis, et il ne lui parat pas judicieux de dclencher une guerre technologique ou commerciale pour prserver sa scurit nationale.  La France et lEurope sont pragmatiques et ralistes : nous voulons dvelopper lemploi, lactivit, linnovation et nous croyons en la coopration et dans le multilatralisme , a dit en anglais le prsident franais  loccasion du salon Vivatech organis  Paris.  En mme temps, pour la 5G par exemple et beaucoup dinnovations, nous sommes extrmement attentifs au sujet de laccs aux technologies essentielles pour prserver notre scurit nationale , a-t-il poursuivi en rponse  une question sur Huawei et la dcision prise par son homologue amricain Donald Trump.


Plus il y a aura de pays qui refuseront de se plier  la volont des USA mieux ce sera.
Les USA vont nous sanctionner pour a.

C'est pas au niveau de Chirac qui refuse de suivre les USA dans leur guerre en Irak mais c'est quand mme quelque chose.

----------


## rawsrc

> En gros, cette histoire dit clairement que les USA sont les rois du monde ! Et a fait froid dans le dos, quand mme.


Tu viens de natre ?
Pose toi les questions ne serait-ce qu'au regard du concept de l'extra-territorialit du droit US, c'est affligeant.
Regarde le systme de rtorsion mis en place par les US contre les socits s'loignant de la doctrine US, cela leur cote des fortunes.
Tiens prends le dernier suppositoire des amricains contre l'Europe : Monsanto. Les amricains ont laiss filer Monsanto dans le giron de l'allemand Bayer avec dans l'escarcelle plus de 11200 procdures judiciaires rien qu'aux USA. 
Et hop, comme par hasard un tribunal US a condamn Monsanto en mai 2019  une amende record de 2 milliards de dollars...
Et dans la foule le cours de bourse d'un fleuron et mastodonte europen (Bayer)  littralement dviss et plong de 50% depuis le rachat "amical" de Monsanto (regarde l'volution sur 1 an...).
Je te laisse imaginer la suite du menu...

Nos dirigeants sont ignares en  peu prs tout. C'est catastrophique de faire preuve d'autant de navet  ce niveau de responsabilit. Souviens-toi de la branche nergie d'Alstom (APS : Alstom Power Service), belote et rebelote.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nos dirigeants sont ignares en  peu prs tout.


Et peut-tre qu'en plus ils sont manipul par des lobbys US.

----------


## KEKE93

Du mme accabit:
Comment a se fait qu'il y ait des mdicaments de laboratoires franais, suisses ou allemands disponibles partout en Europe et mme en Australie et Nouvelle Zlande qui , pour des raisons contestables, sont interdits aux USA par la Food and Drugs Agency alors que comme par hazard dans ce dernier pays il y a un mdicament concurrent qui est autoris?
N'est-ce pas une forme de protectionnisme des USA...

----------


## NBoulfroy

> Dj, dans le milieu des annes 80, Ronald Reagan avait fait la guerre commerciale avec le Japon, accusant celui-ci de faire du dumping sur ses exportations d'acier et regrettant que ce dernier exporte trop de voitures japonaises vers les Etats-Unis; secteur automobile qui accusait le gros du dficit commercial US.
> Sachant que le Japon est un alli des Etats-Unis et bnficie du "parapluie US" en cas d'attaque atomique venant de l'URSS, les USA ont fait signer une sorte de diktat au Japon avec les Accords de Plazza en 1985 pour faire augmenter la valeur du Yen et rendre du coup les exportations japonaises plus honreuses afin de rduire de dficit commercial US...
> Et bien, cela a cout au Japon une rcession larve de plus de 20 ans...
> Les Industriels automobiles japonais comme Toyota, Honda ont d construire des transplants dans les Etats du Sud des Etats-Unis.
> 
> Il est clair que Trump ne peut pas faire la mme chose avec la Chine ( faire signer des accords comme ceux de Plazza ) il est oblig de faire du chantage avec Huawei...


Je ne savais pas pour a, merci  ::): 




> Mais le dveloppement de la Chine a t fait en volant le savoir-faire du reste de la plante. Ils ne sont pas devenu les experts de la contre-faon dveloppant de nouvelle technologie: Les Chinois ne reconnaissent pas les patentes et les copyrights.
> 
> Cela allait forcment leur revenir  la gueule. En vendant  l'Iran du matriel pouvant tre utilis pour fabriquer des missiles, ils ont franchis la ligne qui ne devaient pas dpasser.


La Chine n'est pas le seul tat  pratiquer l'espionnage industriel, juste qu'elle ne le cache pas vraiment ( une poque, le Japon le faisait et a gnait pas trop).

En revanche, attention  ne pas aller trop loin sur leurs copies car je vous rappel que c'est grce  cette nation que vos appareils lectroniques sont fabriqus en grande partie (tu vois o je veux en venir).

Pour la question des missiles, on en parle d'Isral qui a la bombe sans avoir demander l'avis de qui que ce soit ?! Hmm ?! Non parce que bon, a se comprend que l'Iran veut aussi s'armer en consquence entre les USA qui veulent la peau du pays et Isral qui est une relle et srieuse menace.

----------


## landry161

> Entre la Chine qui est une dictature (tout est dit) et les Etats-Unis, fausse dmocratie qui dgnre depuis l'lection de vous-savez-qui, a toujours voulu imposer sa loi au monde et espionne tout le monde (y compris l'Europe notamment via la Grande Bretagne), il n'y a pas  arbitrer.
> On reproche  certains de vendre  la dictature iranienne mais les Etats-Unis (ainsi que d'autres dont la France en bonne place), vendent beaucoup, y compris des armes  l'Arabie Saoudite (qui massacre ses voisins avec) et autres dictatures qui ne valent pas mieux. Sans compter les matriels de "maintien de l'ordre" et de surveillance, et j'en passe.
> Les indignations slectives ne sont qu'hypocrisie et luttes d'influence sans aucun principe.
> Quand aux risques croissants lis  une "connectivit" qui se rpand partout, souvent sans relle ncessit ni prcautions suffisantes, ils existent quelle que soit l'origine des matriels et logiciels ds lors qu'ils sont opaques ou bogus, surtout si un petit nombre de socits gantes imposent les mmes solutions partout. On a dj eu quelques avant-gots, par exemple quand plusieurs serveurs racine d'Internet taient tombs (sur le moment je ne me souviens plus des dtails).
> A quand le moment annonc par la science-fiction o les voiture, les frigos, les portes d'entre et les tlphones deviendront fous ? Pas besoin pour cela qu'ils deviennent "intelligents" (ce qui reste largement mythique), il suffit qu'ils soient manipulables  distance. Personne il est vrai n'est oblig d'utiliser ces gadgets.
> Les camras qui nous identifieront de plus en plus systmatiquement dans les lieux publics sans qu'on nous demande notre avis sont les plus proccupantes en matire d'espionnage gnralis.


Bah tout simplement merci
 ::merci::

----------


## marsupial

La Chine menace de ne plus exporter de terres rares vers les Etats-Unis

S'ils le font, cela va faire trs mal dans l'conomie et ils deviennent les rois du monde par la mme occasion.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La Chine menace de ne plus exporter de terres rares vers les Etats-Unis

----------


## Ryu2000

a escalade un petit peu.

EDIT :
C'est peut-tre une bonne nouvelle pour l'cologie, il va falloir dvelopper des nouvelles technologies pour fabriquer des batteries rechargeables de voitures lectriques, des puces de smartphones, des crans d'ordinateurs portables, des panneaux photovoltaques sans ces mtaux cruciaux.
Ou alors ils vont dvelopper des technologies pour en extraire l o ce n'est pas rentable pour le moment, mais ce sera surement mauvais pour l'cologie...

----------


## chrtophe

Peut-tre aussi une amlioration de la filire recyclage.

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Huawei dpose une plainte pour lannulation du dcret dinterdiction de ses quipements aux USA, sign par Trump,*
*Quil juge  anticonstitutionnel* 

En pleines tensions commerciales avec Pekin, Donald Trump a, il y a deux semaines, sign un dcret qui exclut Huawei, suspect despionnage, du march amricain des tlcoms. Le prsident des tats-Unis a, par le biais dudit texte, interdit aux rseaux de tlcommunications amricains de se fournir en quipements auprs de socits trangres juges  risque  une mesure ciblant dabord les firmes chinoises. Huawei vient de faire une sortie en lien avec cette dcision : lentreprise lance une offensive en justice contre le gouvernement des tats-Unis ; Huawei demande (dans une plainte dpose il y a peu auprs dun tribunal US) lannulation de linterdiction faite aux administrations fdrales dacheter ses quipements.

*La section 889 du National Defense Authorization Act : lexemple type de  punition slective   coups de dcrets*

Ce sont l les propos de Glen Nager  responsable juridique en chef de lentreprise chinoise  qui a soulign quen bien des aspects, notamment, celui des prrogatives du Congrs des tats-Unis, la section 889 du National Defense Authorization Act est anticonstitutionnelle. 

 La Constitution des tats-Unis limite le Congrs  l'adoption de lois et lui interdit dappliquer lui-mme les lois, car ce nest pas son rle. Le Congrs ne peut pas punir de manire slective des personnes spcifiques. Le Congrs ne peut pas priver de faon slective des personnes spcifiques de leurs intrts patrimoniaux ou de leurs intrts en matire de libert et le Congrs ne peut pas exercer lui-mme les pouvoirs excutifs ou les pouvoirs judiciaires. La section 889 du National Defense Authorzation Act viole toutes ces dispositions constitutionnelles. [] Comme dmontr au sein de notre plainte, la section 889 est lexemple type de punition slective  coups de dcrets que la Constitution des tats-Unis interdit , a-t-il soulign. 

Dans la plainte, l'entreprise chinoise souligne que la section 889 cite de faon spcifique Huawei, que ladite loi perturbe les contrats existants de l'entreprise, stigmatise l'entreprise et ses employs en tant qu'outils supposs du gouvernement chinois et menace srieusement la capacit de l'entreprise  faire affaire aux tats-Unis.  

 Le gouvernement amricain na jusquici fourni aucune preuve qui montre que Huawei reprsente une menace pour la scurit. Il ny a ni arme, ni fume. Uniquement des suppositions , a rappel lentreprise dans sa note dinformation.





Si les tribunaux estiment que la section 899 est anticonstitutionnelle, Huawei passera  l'tape suivante : provoquer son annulation.  Le systme judiciaire est la dernire ligne de dfense de la justice. Huawei a confiance dans l'indpendance et l'intgrit du systme judiciaire amricain. Nous esprons que les erreurs contenues au sein du National Defense Authorization Act peuvent tre corriges par le tribunal , a ajout lentreprise.


La nouvelle plainte est une mise  jour de celle introduite par Huawei contre la section 889 du National Defense Authorization Act  en mars. La socit avait poursuivi le gouvernement amricain en allguant que l'interdiction faite aux organismes gouvernementaux d'acheter l'quipement de rseautage de la socit chinoise tait anticonstitutionnelle. La diffrence cette fois est que compte tenu des arguments mis en avant par la partie Huawei, il n' y aura pas de procs en bonne et due forme, mais une dcision d'un juge dans le cadre dun rfr.

*Le gouvernement US a aussi demand aux entreprises locales de ne pas fournir Huawei en composants et logiciels*

La nouvelle de lintroduction de cette plainte intervient alors que lentreprise chinoise est dj sur une liste dentits interdites dacheter des composants lectroniques et des logiciels auprs de fournisseurs US. La manuvre nest possible que si ces dernires obtiennent lapprobation des autorits amricaines de vendre  Huawei. Peu de temps aprs l'inscription de Huawei sur cette liste, Google a retir  Huawei sa licence pour le systme dexploitation Android. Ce quil faut dire cest que la mise  lcart de Huawei prescrite par le gouvernement US stend dsormais  des acteurs en dehors du territoire des tats-Unis. En effet, Arm, le gant britannique des semi-conducteurs, a galement annonc la suspension de sa collaboration avec Huawei. Dans le mme temps, les oprateurs tawanais Chunghwa Telecom et Taiwan Mobile et les oprateurs japonais SoftBank et KDDI ont retir la vente des nouveaux terminaux de Huawei en raison de la dcision prise par Google.

Les premiers acteurs de cet affrontement sont les Amricains et les Chinois, mais au rythme o  les murs  slvent, il semble bien que le coup denvoi soit lanc pour une nouvelle restructuration de lcosystme des marchs internationaux.

Source : Huawei 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Quel commentaire faites-vous de largumentaire de Huawei ? Est-il pertinent ? 

 ::fleche::  Croyez-vous aussi en l'indpendance du systme judiciaire amricain ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : la bataille opposant ZTE et les tats-Unis touche  sa fin suite  un accord autour d'un dpt d'entiercement de 400 millions de dollars 

 ::fleche::  Les sanctions amricaines contre ZTE pourraient  nouveau entrer en vigueur aprs un vote du Snat malgr les efforts de Donald Trump 

 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement amricain devrait lever les sanctions contre ZTE, la socit va payer  nouveau une amende d'un milliard de $ 

 ::fleche::  USA : ZTE peut de nouveau ouvrir ses portes aprs avoir accept de payer 1,3 Md$ d'amende, de remanier sa direction ainsi que son conseil

----------


## Kapeutini

Je ne savais pas que Trump etait notre allie :-) (desole, clavier americain) Mais entre la chine et les usa ma preference est pour les usa, je n'oublie jamais que la Chine est une dictature. 
Par contre, ils font pas mal de decouvertes en ce moment, ce serait peut etre a nous de leur piquer leurs decouvertes :-)

----------


## ON5MJ

Canossa. Donald est arriv  pied de la Chine.

----------


## Mingolito

C'est vrais quoi ces gentils Chinois sont clairement victimes d'un mchant dictateur  la solde d'Apple, tous les moyens sont bon pour viter que les USA soient supplants par la Chine y compris violer leur propre constitution...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*L'IEEE interdit  Huawei l'valuation par pairs des articles,* 
*Et des scientifiques chinois dmissionnent pour protester*

Lisolement de Huawei Technology Ltd. continue aprs lajout du gant chinois des technologies de l'information et de la communication et ses socits affilies  la  liste des entits  du BIS (le Bureau de l'industrie et de la scurit). Suite  une longue liste dentreprises et d'organisations internationales qui se sont dsolidarises de Huawei depuis que le prsident Donal Trump a sign un dcret interdisant lachat ou lutilisation de toute technologie de communication produite par des entits contrles par un adversaire tranger, assorti dune mesure connexe prise par le ministre amricain du Commerce interdisant aux entreprises amricaines de traiter avec Huawei et 68 affilis, l'Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE) a interdit aux employs de Huawei d'examiner les articles publis dans ses revues en raison des sanctions mentionnes ci-dessus.

IEEE est une importante socit scientifique base  New York qui dispose dun large ventail d'activits et d'avantages pour ses membres, les bnvoles et la communaut technique, y compris ses quelque 200 revues. Mais lassociation a dclar mercredi aux rdacteurs en chef des revues qu'il craignait des  consquences juridiques graves  de continuer  avoir les scientifiques de Huawei comme examinateurs pour la rvision des documents techniques. Ils  ne peuvent pas s'occuper des papiers  jusqu' ce que les sanctions soient leves, peut-on lire dans un courriel envoy aux rdacteurs en chef plus tt cette semaine par lassociation. Toutefois, lIEEE a rassur que l'impact de la politique commerciale aura des effets limits sur ses membres, et que les employs de la firme chinoise pouvaient continuer  siger aux comits de rdaction de l'IEEE et faire bien dautres choses quils faisaient avant.


En effet, le 15 mai dernier, le prsident des Etatas-Unis a sign un dcret  tablissant les bases pour empcher des entreprises de tlcommunications chinoises telles que Huawei de vendre du matriel aux tats-Unis, visant  neutraliser la capacit de Beijing  compromettre les rseaux sans fil et les systmes informatiques amricains de la prochaine gnration. Le 16 mai, le Bureau de l'industrie et de la scurit (BIS) du dpartement du Commerce des tats-Unis, qui administre et applique les rglements amricains sur l'administration des exportations (EAR), a expressment ajout Huawei Technology Ltd. et 68 de ses filiales  sa liste noire commerciale.

Ces dcisions ont contraint certaines  grandes entreprises et d'organisations  mettre fin  leur collaboration avec Huawei. Quelques jours seulement aprs la prise de la mesure, Google a mis une pause  sa collaboration avec Huawei en lui bloquant certains services Android ; ARM aurait ensuite ordonn   ses employs de suspendre leurs activits avec la firme ; les fabricants de puces, Intel et Qualcomm auraient galement coup des liens avec Huawei ; Wi-Fi Alliance et SD Association ont galement rompu tout lien avec lentreprise chinoise.  

La mesure du gouvernement Trump fait suite  des allgations selon lesquelles le gouvernement chinois pourrait utiliser de l'quipement fabriqu par Huawei, qui est lun des fournisseurs mondiaux de premier plan de tlphones cellulaires et de rseaux de donnes sans fil, pour espionner les utilisateurs ou perturber l'infrastructure essentielle.

Bien avant sa dclaration publie hier, lIEEE avait dj, en dbut de la semaine, envoy un courriel empchant les employs de Huawei d'tre rviseurs ou diteurs pour son processus d'valuation par les pairs,  en croire une capture d'cran dun courriel envoy  ses diteurs qui a t tweete par Junhui Qian, professeur d'conomie au Antai college of economics and management de Shanghai Jiao Tong University. 


La mesure du ministre amricain du Commerce interdit Huawei et ses socits affilies dacqurir des composants et des technologies auprs de socits amricaines sans lapprobation du gouvernement, mesure qui na en principe littralement rien avoir avec l'examen par les pairs  l'IEEE, mais lassociation  apolitique  et  globale  qui vise   favoriser l'innovation technologique et l'excellence au profit de l'humanit  a interdit aux employs de Huawei de jouer le rle de rviseur par crainte  de graves implications juridiques .

Toutefois, selon la dclaration de lassociation, il est toujours permis  Huawei et ses employs de continuer  participer  d'autres activits en tant que membre, y compris accder  la bibliothque numrique de l'IEEE, soumettre des articles techniques pour publication, faire des prsentations  des confrences parraines par l'IEEE et accepter des prix IEEE. Les employs de Huawei peuvent galement continuer  exercer leur droit de vote, assister aux runions d'laboration des normes, soumettre des propositions et faire des commentaires lors des dbats publics sur les nouvelles normes, en tant que membres de lassociation. Les membres affilis  Huawei peuvent galement participer  des runions d'affaires, de logistique et autres, y compris celles lies  la planification de confrences, selon la dclaration de lIEEE.

Cette dclaration a suscit de lindignation parmi les professeurs chinois membres de lassociation. Ils reprochent aux responsables de lassociation de laisser la politique s'immiscer dans la collaboration universitaire, en soulignant le danger que cela pourrait reprsenter. Haixia(Alice) Zhang, professeur  lInstitut de microlectronique  lUniversit de Pkin, a crit dans un courriel, en rponse  la dcision de lIEEE :

 Haixia Zhang de l'Universit de Pkin, en tant que vieille amie et membre senior de l'IEEE, je suis vraiment choque d'apprendre que l'IEEE est impliqu dans  US-Huawei Ban  pour remplacer tous les rviseurs de Huawei, ce qui est bien au-del du domaine scientifique et technologique de base que je suis depuis ma formation professionnelle .

 Aujourd'hui, ce message de l'IEEE pour  remplacer tous les rviseurs de Huawei dans les revues de l'IEEE  remet en question mon intgrit professionnelle. Je dois dire qu'en tant que professeur, je ne l'accepte PAS. Par consquent, j'ai dcid de quitter le comit de rdaction de l'IEEE NANO et de l'IEEE JMEMS jusqu'au jour o il reviendra  notre intgrit professionnelle commune , a-t-elle ajout.

La dcision de lIEEE a suscit galement de nombreux commentaires sur les sites Web et plusieurs commentateurs lient la dcision  la ngociation commerciale qui a lieu depuis des mois entre les Etats-Unis et la Chine. Selon un autre commentaire, Huawei et ses entreprises seraient traqus parce que la socit aurait une longueur d'avance sur les entreprises amricaines en termes d'infrastructure 5G et que l'Amrique craint de ne pas tre dans la course  un dveloppement technologique qui pourrait reprsenter des centaines de milliards de dollars.

Huawei a annonc mercredi quil dposait une plainte pour l'annulation du dcret d'interdiction de ses quipements aux USA sign par Trump, qu'il juge  anticonstitutionnel . Plus tt ce mois-ci, le magazine militaire canadien Kanwa Asian Defence a publi la dcision des autorits chinoises de mettre au point un systme d'exploitation personnalis pour les ordinateurs militaires afin de remplacer les systmes Windows actuellement utiliss, en rponse au bras de fer de scurit en ligne que lui oppose le ladministration Trump.

Source : IEEE, Tweet Junhui Qian

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de lIEEE ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  L'arme chinoise va remplacer le systme d'exploitation Windows dans la crainte d'un piratage amricain, elle ne fait pas non plus confiance  Linux
 ::fleche::  Le blocage de Huawei pourrait s'tendre au-del des frontires US, l'Allemand Infineon a dj suspendu ses livraisons de puces au Chinois
 ::fleche::  1 milliard de dollars par mois : c'est ce qu'ont cot les tarifs douaniers de Trump sur les produits technologiques, aux entreprises amricaines
 ::fleche::  Trump signe un dcret pavant le chemin vers le blocage d'Huawei aux USA, la France assure qu'elle n'a pas l'intention de faire la mme chose
 ::fleche::  Huawei dpose une plainte pour l'annulation du dcret d'interdiction de ses quipements aux USA, sign par Trump, qu'il juge  anticonstitutionnel

----------


## Mingolito

Dcidment il a le bras long Donald...

Tout cela n'est pas trs constructif, c'est pas la situation idale pour encourager le partage international des progrs scientifiques...

----------


## redcurve

> Dcidment il a le bras long Donald...
> 
> Tout cela n'est pas trs constructif, c'est pas la situation idale pour encourager le partage international des progrs scientifiques...


Google a rintgr Huawei dans le programe Android Q beta, donc y'a du mouvement. Microsoft n'a fait aucun commentaire de son cot ils ont juste enlev les pc portables huawai de leur store c'est tout, y'a toute une arme d'avocats qui en branle je pense

----------


## ParseCoder

Ca devient compltement grotesque. Qu'ils continuent comme a et se couvrent de ridicule.

Le vrai problme n'est pas que la Chine puisse espioner grce aux quipement Huawei, mais que la NSA ne puisse plus espioner avec ces quipements.

----------


## Madmac

Huawei s'est tir dans le pied en permettant  l'Iran d'acqurir des technologies pouvant servir au guidage de missiles. Ils ont jouer aux cons alors qu'ils en paient les consquences. Rduire la course  l'armement n'est pas quelque chose qui devrait tre uniquement la responsabilit de l'Occident. Si la Core du Nord est encore une menace, on doit en remercier la Chine. Alors qu'ils vivent avec les consquences de leurs actes

----------


## Madmac

> Dcidment il a le bras long Donald...
> 
> Tout cela n'est pas trs constructif, c'est pas la situation idale pour encourager le partage international des progrs scientifiques...


Achte la camelote d'alibaba, et tu vas raliser que l'thique commercial ce n'est pas cela qui les touffes.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Huawei a demand  ses employs de ne plus avoir de runions techniques avec leurs contacts US,*
*et a remerci ses employs US travaillant en R&D  son sige * 

Mi-mai, le prsident Donald Trump a sign un dcret tablissant les bases pour empcher des entreprises de tlcommunications chinoises telles que Huawei de vendre du matriel aux tats-Unis, visant  neutraliser la capacit de Beijing  compromettre les rseaux sans fil et les systmes informatiques amricains de la prochaine gnration.

Lordonnance interdit lachat ou lutilisation de toute technologie de communication produite par des entits contrles par un adversaire tranger et susceptible de crer un risque de sabotage indu des systmes de communication amricains ou des effets catastrophiques sur linfrastructure amricaine.

 Moi, DONALD J. TRUMP, Prsident des tats-Unis d'Amrique, constate que les adversaires trangers crent et exploitent de plus en plus de vulnrabilits dans les technologies et les services de l'information et de la communication, qui stockent et communiquent de grandes quantits d'informations sensibles, facilitent l'conomie numrique et soutiennent infrastructures critiques et services durgence essentiels, afin de mener des actions malveillantes fondes sur le numrique, y compris lespionnage conomique et industriel contre les tats-Unis et leur population.

 Je conclus en outre que lacquisition ou lutilisation sans restriction aux tats-Unis de technologies ou de services de linformation et de la communication conus, dvelopps, fabriqus ou fournis par des personnes dtenues par, contrles ou soumises  la juridiction ou  la direction dadversaires trangers, accroissant la capacit des adversaires trangers  crer et exploiter des vulnrabilits dans les technologies ou les services dinformation et de communication, avec des effets potentiellement catastrophiques, constituent ainsi une menace inhabituelle et extraordinaire pour la scurit nationale, la politique trangre et lconomie des tats-unis .


Le Dpartement du commerce dispose de 150 jours depuis la publication de ce dcret pour laborer des rgles permettant didentifier  des pays ou des personnes  en tant quadversaires trangers. Il est presque certain que ces rgles indexent la Chine, Huawei ou les deux.

Le dcret suscitera certainement la colre de Pkin  un moment o les deux plus grandes conomies du monde luttent pour rsoudre une guerre commerciale qui bouleverserait les marchs. La directive intervient galement alors que le ministre de la Justice demande l'extradition du Canada d'un dirigeant de Huawei accus d'avoir viol les sanctions contre l'Iran.

Le dcret-loi tant attendu de Trump invoque la loi sur les pouvoirs conomiques durgence internationale et dclare une urgence nationale pour habiliter le gouvernement  bloquer lachat de technologies lies  des adversaires trangers.

*Le ministre amricain du Commerce prend une mesure connexe*

Le ministre amricain du Commerce a pris mercredi une mesure distincte, mais connexe, interdisant aux entreprises amricaines de traiter avec Huawei et 70 affilis en les ajoutant  la  liste d'entits  (une dcision qui interdit donc  la socit dacqurir des composants et des technologies auprs de socits amricaines sans lapprobation du gouvernement). L'administration a engag une action similaire  l'encontre de ZTE, une autre entreprise de tlcommunication chinoise, pour violation prsume des sanctions amricaines sur l'Iran, mais Trump a renvers la dcision et inflig  la socit une lourde amende.

Le secrtaire amricain au Commerce, Wilbur Ross, a dclar que le prsident Donald Trump avait soutenu la dcision  d'empcher que des entits sous contrle tranger utilisent la technologie amricaine de manire potentiellement prjudiciable  la scurit nationale ou aux intrts de la politique trangre des tats-Unis .

Huawei, qui affirme que ses produits ne reprsentent pas une menace pour la scurit, a dclar quil tait  prt et dispos  sengager avec le gouvernement amricain et  proposer des mesures efficaces pour assurer la scurit des produits .

Il a dclar que le fait d'empcher Huawei de faire des affaires aux tats-Unis  limiterait les tats-Unis  des alternatives infrieures mais plus coteuses, laissant les tats-Unis  la trane dans le dploiement de la 5G et finissant par nuire aux intrts des entreprises et des consommateurs amricains .

S'exprimant lors d'une audience du sous-comit du Snat sur les crdits au Snat amricain, Steven Mnuchin, le Secrtaire au Trsor, a qualifi de constructives les deux journes de pourparlers de haut niveau avec des responsables chinois  Washington la semaine dernire.

 Je m'attends  ce que nous nous rendions  Beijing dans un proche avenir pour poursuivre ces discussions , a-t-il dclar.  Il reste encore beaucoup de travail  faire .


*Huawei perd galement ses liens avec la Wi-Fi Alliance et la SD Association*

Les choses ne se sont pas amliores pour lquipementier chinois. Aprs le retrait de la licence Android  Huawei par Google, lquipementier a vu sloigner de lui la Wi-Fi Alliance et de la SD Association, ce qui signifie que Huawei ne pourra plus utiliser les cartes microSD dans ces prochains smartphones ou autres quipements et que Huawei pourrait avoir des problmes avec les futures normes sur les rseaux Wi-Fi. Il sagit l dune situation qualifie de dlicate par les experts et qui, selon Reuters, peut avoir une incidence ngative sur les livraisons de la socit chinoise au cours du reste de lanne.

Huawei a perdu sa licence Android en mi-mai aprs que Google ait annonc quil mettait une pause  sa collaboration avec lentreprise ; la firme de Mountain View restreint l'utilisation de l'cosystme Android par le constructeur chinois. L'entreprise chinoise a ainsi perdu l'accs aux mises  jour du systme d'exploitation Android ; en sus, sa prochaine gnration de smartphones sera sevre d'accs aux applications et services populaires y compris le Google Play Store via lequel les utilisateurs ont accs  des applications comme Gmail.

 Huawei pourra uniquement faire usage de la version publique d'Android [celle de l'AOSP] et ne pourra pas accder aux applications et services propritaires de Google , avait prcis Reuters sur le sujet. ARM a fait de mme pour se conformer au dcret de la prsidence amricaine, ce qui menace la capacit du chinois  concevoir de nouvelles puces pour ses smartphones.  lheure actuelle, Huawei nentretient plus de relations commerciales avec une longue liste dentreprises amricaines notamment Intel, Qualcomm, Xilinx, Broadcom, Qorvo, Micron Technology et Western Digital.

Cette liste sest encore allonge ; deux organismes internationaux de normalisation, la Wi-Fi Alliance et la SD Association sy sont ajout fin mai. La Wi-Fi Alliance qui tablit les normes de la technologie sans fil et compte parmi ses membres Apple, Qualcomm, Broadcom et Intel, a annonc avoir temporairement restreint la participation de Huawei aux activits de lalliance. Dun autre ct, Huawei a galement disparu de la liste des membres de la SD Association. Comme ARM, la SD Association a annonc qu'elle a procd au retrait de Huawei en vue de se conformer aux ordres du dpartement amricain du Commerce.

La SD Association est une organisation  but non lucratif qui contrle les normes des produits SD. Lorganisme est connu pour avoir dvelopp les normes de la carte SD, le format de carte mmoire le plus rpandu dans les appareils portables. Cela inclut toutes les cartes SD standard et les cartes microSD de votre smartphone. Il inclut galement les modles de port qui lisent ces cartes. Si une entreprise nest pas membre de lAssociation, elle ne peut pas officiellement produire des produits conformes  ces normes.


*Des consquences potentiellement dsastreuses pour Huawei*

Ces deux retraits constituent un coup dur pour Huawei, a rapport le mdia Nikkei Asian Review. Cette situation va empcher Huawei de participer  llaboration de nouvelles normes pour ses deux technologies : le Wi-Fi et les cartes SD. Cependant, la socit se dit confiante et espre que la situation aura un dnouement dans un avenir trs proche.  Huawei apprcie ses relations avec tous les partenaires et associations du monde entier et comprend la situation difficile dans laquelle ils se trouvent. Nous esprons que cette situation sera rsolue et nous travaillons pour trouver la meilleure solution , a dclar vendredi un porte-parole du groupe chinois.

Selon Nikkei Asian Review, il faut comprendre par l que les organismes de normalisation sont devenus de nouveaux champs de bataille mondiaux, o les acteurs de l'industrie se battent pour influencer le dveloppement technologique en leur faveur. L'exclusion pourrait dsavantager Huawei lors de l'expansion de ses activits  l'tranger.  ce titre, Reuters rapporte que selon certains groupes danalystes, ces diverses pertes de relations et de partenariats pourraient engendrer une baisse des livraisons de Huawei dans le monde denviron un quart cette anne et que le chinois risque de voir ces smartphones disparatre des marchs internationaux.

En dautres termes, les livraisons de smartphones chez Huawei, le deuxime fabricant mondial de smartphones en volume, pourraient chuter entre 4 % et 24 % en 2019 si l'interdiction restait en vigueur, selon Fubon Research and Strategy Analytics.  Si Huawei perd dfinitivement l'accs  Google, le march des smartphones en Europe occidentale pourrait disparatre l'an prochain , a dclar Linda Sui, directrice des stratgies pour les smartphones sans fil chez Strategy Analytics. De plus, plusieurs autres experts ont dclar quils sattendent  une diminution des expditions mondiales de Huawei au cours des six prochains mois, mais ont refus de donner une estimation approximative en raison des incertitudes entourant l'interdiction.

En outre, Fubon Research, qui prvoyait auparavant que Huawei embarque 258 millions de smartphones en 2019, s'attend maintenant  ce que la socit n'en expdie que 200 millions dans le pire des scnarios. Linda Sui prvoit que les livraisons de combins Huawei diminueront encore de 23 % lanne prochaine, mais estime que la socit pourrait survivre sur la taille du march chinois. Nanmoins, la socit pourrait toujours compter sur les marchs europens o elle nest pas encore trop expose aux sanctions. Selon lIDC, la socit considre lEurope comme le march le plus important pour ses smartphones haut de gamme. LIDC estime quelle occupe environ 30 % du march europen et a expdi 208 millions de tlphones l'anne dernire, dont la moiti vers des marchs extrieurs  la Chine.




*La raction de lentreprise chinoise*

Huawei a ragi  la tension avec les Etats-Unis en ordonnant aux employs de ne plus organiser de runions techniques avec leurs contacts amricains, indique un rapport publi jeudi.

Lquipementier chinois a galement renvoy des citoyens amricains exerant des fonctions de recherche et dveloppement  son sige  Shenzhen, selon le Financial Times. Cette dcision est intervenue il y a deux semaines, aprs que le prsident amricain Donald Trump ait sign un dcret interdisant  Huawei de se substituer aux fournisseurs amricains, a indiqu le rapport.

Tout s'est pass assez vite aussi, selon le FT. Un atelier s'est apparemment termin subitement lorsque l'ordre de Trump a t annonc, et les Amricains ont t invits  quitter la proprit de Huawei.

Depuis lors, Huawei vrifie que les visiteurs trangers ne dtiennent pas de passeports amricains et a demand  tous les Amricains d'viter de discuter technologie, car elle essayait de se conformer  la rglementation, a dclar Dang Wenshuan, architecte en stratgie de Huawei.

Source : Financial Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette raction ?

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*La Chine sapprte  publier sa liste dentreprises trangres juges  risque et  bannir de son march*
*Comme lont fait les USA avec Huawei*



La Chine sapprte  publier sa propre liste dentits trangres juges  risque et  bannir de son march. Cest ce qui ressort dune rcente communication du ministre du Commerce de ce pays. La liste comprendra des entits, individus et entreprises trangres qui bloquent la chane dapprovisionnement ou prennent des mesures discriminatoires pour des raisons non commerciales et qui, par leurs actions, mettent en danger les activits des entreprises chinoises ainsi que les consommateurs et entreprises mondiales.


M. Gao  ministre du Commerce chinois  a indiqu que ladite liste est base sur certaines lois chinoises dont celles sur le commerce extrieur et la scurit nationale. Le dtail quant  ce qui concerne les entits et entreprises trangres concernes fera lobjet dune publication dans les jours  venir. On reste de mme dans lattente dinformations supplmentaires pour ce qui est des mesures que le gouvernement chinois entend prendre.

*Lune des plus grosses contre-mesure depuis le dbut de cette rixe entre Amricains et Chinois ?*

 mi-parcours du mois de mai, le prsident Donald Trump a sign un dcret qui tablit les bases pour empcher des entreprises de tlcommunications chinoises telles que Huawei de vendre du matriel aux tats-Unis. La mesure vise  neutraliser la capacit de la Chine  compromettre les rseaux sans fil et les systmes informatiques amricains de la prochaine gnration. Lordonnance interdit lachat ou lutilisation de toute technologie de communication produite par des entits contrles par  un adversaire tranger  susceptible de saboter des systmes de communication amricains ou  de crer des  effets catastrophiques  sur linfrastructure amricaine. Y faisant suite, le ministre amricain du Commerce a pris une mesure connexe qui interdit aux entreprises amricaines de vendre des composants et des logiciels  Huawei et  70 de ses affilis (dsormais inscrits sur la liste amricaine dentits  bannir) sans autorisation.




Depuis que ces deux dcisions sont tombes, lquipementier chinois est sevr de licence Android et de partenaires stratgiques comme la Wi-Fi Alliance et la SD Association. Huawei peut donc uniquement faire usage de la version publique dAndroid (celle de lAOSP), mais ne peut accder aux applications et services propritaires de Google. Lentreprise ne pourra de mme sappuyer sur les cartes microSD pour les futures gnrations de ses smartphones. Lon anticipe de mme quelle aura du mal  coller aux futures normes sur les rseaux Wi-Fi.  date, la liste est bien longue avec (entre autres) le britannique ARM et lAllemand Infineon qui ont eux aussi mis une pause  leurs collaborations respectives avec lentreprise chinoise.

En rponse  ltau amricain Huawei a annonc un certain nombre de mesures. Lentreprise a dj fait savoir quun systme dexploitation destin  remplacer Android est en gestation au sein de ses laboratoires. Puisquil sagit dsormais dune rixe inter-tats, la Chine a annonc quelle va se passer de Windows comme systme dexploitation sur les postes de travail de son arme, ce, au profit dun systme dexploitation personnalis qui, daprs les retours initiaux, ne sera pas bas sur Linux non plus. Mais, lescalade en termes de dcision est clairement perceptible puisque Huawei vient dordonner  ses employs de ne plus organiser de runions techniques avec leurs contacts amricains. Daprs une publication du Financial Times, lquipementier chinois a galement renvoy des citoyens amricains exerant des fonctions de recherche et dveloppement  son sige  Shenzhen. Avec lannonce de la future publication de cette liste chinoise dentits  bannir, des observateurs pensent que la Chine vient de se lancer sur lune des plus grosses contre-mesure depuis le dbut de cette rixe.

*Quelles consquences ? Et pour lequel des acteurs ?* 

Ces diverses pertes de relations et de partenariats pourraient engendrer une baisse des livraisons de Huawei dans le monde. Selon Fubon Research and Strategy Analytics, les livraisons de smartphones chez Huawei, le deuxime fabricant mondial de smartphones en volume, pourraient chuter entre 4 % et 24 % en 2019 si les USA maintiennent le status quo sur leurs rcentes dcisions. Une perte dfinitive de laccs aux services et applications propritaires de Google est susceptible dentraner la disparition de son march en Europe occidentale. De plus, plusieurs autres experts anticipent sur une diminution des expditions mondiales de Huawei au cours des six prochains mois. En outre, Huawei ne devrait expdier que 200 millions de smartphones en 2019 contre 258 millions daprs des prvisions de Fubon Research.

Mais, il semble que dans un environnement des affaires dltre, personne ne puisse au finish tre  son aise. Huawei est lun des acteurs majeurs de la mise en uvre des rseaux 5G vers lesquels les gouvernements du monde qui ont les moyens veulent aller. Bannir lentreprise  lchelle globale impliquerait un ralentissement consquent du dploiement de cette technologie de rseaux sans fils  argument que certains pays dEurope ont dj mis sur la table.

Source : Global Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  La Chine a-t-elle les moyens de battre les USA  son propre jeu ? 

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  L'Europe doit se mfier de Huawei, dit un responsable technique europen, aprs l'arrestation d'un dirigeant de Huawei dans le cadre d'une enqute
 ::fleche::  Huawei prvoit une enveloppe de 2 milliards USD sur cinq ans pour la cyberscurit, afin de rassurer ses clients occidentaux
 ::fleche::  Huawei a t accus d'avoir trich sur les tests de plusieurs flagships, en se servant d'un  mode performance  pour booster ses appareils
 ::fleche::  Les liens de Google avec Huawei vus d'un mauvais il par des lgislateurs amricains, qui y voient une menace pour la scurit des tats-Unis
 ::fleche::  La demande mondiale de nouveaux smartphones serait en chute libre, Huawei pourrait en profiter pour devenir le numro 2 du march devant Apple

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Huawei aurait arrt sa production de smartphones aprs son ajout sur la liste noire des Etats-Unis*
*En pleine guerre commerciale avec la Chine* 

 Comme la nouvelle situation a surgit, il est trop tt pour dire si nous sommes en mesure d'atteindre l'objectif , a dclar Zhao Ming, le prsident de Honor, l'une des marques de tlphones intelligents de Huawei, lors d'une confrence de presse qui s'est tenue vendredi soir  Shanghai, lorsquil rpondait aux questions sur lobjectif de Huawei de dpasser Samsung Electronics et de devenir le plus grand fournisseur mondial de smartphones avant la fin 2020, selon un rapport du South China Morning Post. Selon M. Ming, Huawei Technologies serait en train de rvaluer cet objectif, aprs qu'un dcret dinterdiction commerciale sign par le prsident des Etats-Unis ait affect considrablement, non seulement, ses capacits de production de nouveaux smartphones, mais galement, ses capacits de  distribution  linternationale, a rapport le quotidien de Hong Kong.

En effet, le 15 mai dernier, le prsident Donald Trump a sign un dcret tablissant les bases pour empcher des entreprises de tlcommunications chinoises telles que Huawei de vendre du matriel aux tats-Unis, visant  neutraliser la capacit de Beijing  compromettre les rseaux sans fil et les systmes informatiques amricains de la prochaine gnration. Le 16 mai, le Bureau de l'industrie et de la scurit (BIS) du dpartement du Commerce des tats-Unis, qui administre et applique les rglements amricains sur l'administration des exportations (EAR), a expressment ajout Huawei Technology Ltd. et 68 de ses filiales  sa liste noire commerciale.


Lajout de Huawei sur la liste noire commerciale par le gouvernement amricain prive l'entreprise des services et des pices de rechange quelle acqurait avec des entreprises amricaines, qui doivent dornavant obtenir une autorisation gouvernementale avant la vente de tout produit et service aux entreprises originaires des  pays adversaires  des Etats-Unis.

Aprs lentre en vigueur de linterdiction commerciale, les partenaires amricains du gant chinois, dont les fabricants de puces Intel, Qualcomm, Xilinx et Broadcom, ont dit  leurs employs de ne pas fournir Huawei jusqu' nouvel ordre, au risque de subir les consquences juridiques du non-respect de linterdiction amricaine. Google a galement suspendu l'accs de Huawei aux futures mises  jour du systme d'exploitation Android, affectant sa capacit  offrir des applications Google populaires sur ses tlphones dans l'avenir. Dautres entreprises et organisation comme ARM, Wi-Fi Alliance et SD Association ont fait de mme. Le mouvement sest mme tendu hors des Etats-Unis,   certaines entreprises en Europe.

Selon Bloomberg, Huawei, qui avait prvu la dtrioration de ses relations avec Google, avait dvelopp son propre OS pour mobile et serait en train de construire une alternative au Play Store de Google afin de continuer sa production de smartphones.  Mais Foxconn, le fabricant tawanais d'appareils lectroniques qui assemble des produits pour de nombreuses marques de tlphones, y compris Apple et Xiaomi, a arrt plusieurs lignes de production pour les tlphones Huawei ces derniers jours, a rapport le South China Morning Post. 

En effet, Huawei aurait rduit ses commandes de nouveaux tlphones auprs de Foxconn, selon des personnes familires avec la question, et qui sexprimaient sous le couvert de lanonymat. Rduction de la production temporaire ou  long terme ? Ce nest pas encore clair. Cependant, le quotidien chinois a galement rapport que les ventes mondiales de smartphones de la socit ont augment  15,7 % au premier trimestre 2019, contre 10,5 %  la mme priode l'an dernier, selon les donnes du cabinet d'tudes Gartner. Selon les mmes donnes, lamricain Apple, le troisime fournisseur mondial, et le Coren Samsung, actuellement le plus grand fournisseur de smartphones, ont vu leur part de march baisser respectivement  11,9 % et 19,2 %, au cours de la mme priode.


Plus tt ce mois, avant lajout de Huawei sur la liste BIS, la guerre commerciale qui oppose les Etats-Unis  la Chine stait davantage intensifie. Le prsident Trump avait annonc la fin des ngociations officielles et avait augmentant de 15 % les droits de douane sur les importations chinoises d'une valeur de 200 milliards de dollars, faisant passer les tarifs de 10  25 %. Suite  cette augmentation, la raction de la Chine ne stait pas fait attendre. Le gouvernement chinois avait rpondu en augmentant galement les droits de douane sur 60 milliards de dollars de marchandises amricaines,  compter du 1er juin.

Pour rappel, Huawei a lanc une offensive le mercredi dernier. Lors dune sortie de lentreprise, en lien avec la dcision de ladministration Trump de lexclure du march amricain des technologies, Huawei a demand (dans une plainte dpose il y a peu auprs dun tribunal US) lannulation de linterdiction faite aux administrations fdrales dacheter ses quipements.

Selon un rapport publi jeudi dernier, Huawei a pris dautres mesures  lgard des Etats-Unis. Lentreprise a ordonn  ses employs de ne plus organiser de runions techniques avec leurs contacts amricains. Lquipementier chinois a galement renvoy des citoyens amricains exerant des fonctions de recherche et dveloppement  son sige  Shenzhen, selon le Financial Times. Cette dcision de Huawei est intervenue deux semaines, aprs que le prsident amricain Donald Trump ait sign le dcret interdisant  Huawei de se substituer aux fournisseurs amricains.

Selon ce rapport de Financial Times, depuis la dcision du prsident Trump, Huawei vrifie que les visiteurs trangers ne dtiennent pas de passeports amricains et a demand  tous les employs amricains d'viter de discuter technologie, car il essayait de se conformer  la rglementation, a dclar Dang Wenshuan, architecte en stratgie de Huawei.

Par ailleurs, selon Global Times, un autre quotidien chinois, la Chine sapprte  publier sa propre liste dentits trangres juges  risque et  bannir de son march, daprs une rcente communication du ministre du Commerce de ce pays. La liste noire chinoise comprendra des entits, individus et entreprises trangres qui bloquent la chane dapprovisionnement ou prennent des mesures discriminatoires pour des raisons non commerciales et qui, par leurs actions, mettent en danger les activits des entreprises chinoises ainsi que les consommateurs et entreprises mondiales.

Selon South China Morning Post, M. Ming a galement dclar, lors de la confrence de presse organise le vendredi dernier pour dvoiler sa srie phare Honor 20 destine au march chinois, que  Toutes les difficults nous rendent plus forts, que ce soit dans la mentalit ou dans l'action . Certes, lentreprise chinoise subit svrement les consquences de son bannissement gnral, mais quarrivera-t-il aux pays dont le plan de dploiement de la 5G reposait sur Huawei ?   

Source : South China Morning Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?  
 ::fleche::  Linterdiction amricaine aurait dj eu raison de Huawei sur le plan des smartphones ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  La demande mondiale de nouveaux smartphones serait en chute libre, Huawei pourrait en profiter pour devenir le numro 2 du march devant Apple
 ::fleche::  Les liens de Google avec Huawei vus d'un mauvais il par des lgislateurs amricains, qui y voient une menace pour la scurit des tats-Unis
 ::fleche::  Huawei prvoit une enveloppe de 2 milliards USD sur cinq ans pour la cyberscurit, afin de rassurer ses clients occidentaux
 ::fleche::  L'Europe doit se mfier de Huawei, dit un responsable technique europen, aprs l'arrestation d'un dirigeant de Huawei dans le cadre d'une enqute
 ::fleche::  L'IEEE interdit  Huawei l'valuation par pairs des articles, et des scientifiques chinois dmissionnent pour protester

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Le problme c'est que les US ne sont aucunement en position de force face  la Chine : aussi bien en matire commercial, financire ou de possession de terres rares, les US sont  la merci de la Chine.

----------


## NBoulfroy

Et pendant temps, l'OMC qui gre ce genre de litige, fait le chien chien aux Yankees sans mme se soucier de quoi que ce soit (je suis mchant mais bon, ils disent rien visiblement).

Les USA vont bien prendre cher s'ils ne donnent pas de preuve concrte et se sera bien fait : on rcolte ce qu'on sme.

----------


## NBoulfroy

Comment dire ... "Le retour de bton" est en cours pour les USA ?

Je ne prends pas parti dans cette histoire, mis  part sur le fait que sans preuve, on se taie.

Clairement, Trump fait du bluff et tente de rtablir par la force la suprmatie des USA sur la scne conomique mais on est pas dupe (je l'espre pour certains) : les USA sont  la rue et vivent mal leur situation en terme de part de marchs dans certains domaines (notamment les portables).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme c'est que les US ne sont aucunement en position de force face  la Chine


a dpend comment on regarde, parce qu' la fin il y a l'arme et ce sont les USA qui ont la plus grosse.
Ils ne savent pas trs bien s'en servir, mais c'est eux qui ont la dpense militaire la plus importante et de trs trs loin, depuis des lustres.

----------


## Coeur De Roses

> a dpend comment on regarde, parce qu' la fin il y a l'arme et ce sont les USA qui ont la plus grosse.
> Ils ne savent pas trs bien s'en servir, mais c'est eux qui ont la dpense militaire la plus importante et de trs trs loin, depuis des lustres.


"Ils ne savent pas trs bien s'en servir" Tu as l'air d'en savoir plus sur leur propre management de leur l'arme, mieux qu'eux mme, sans mme avoir mis les pieds dans une quelconque organisation US relative  l'arme, je dois dire que je suis impressionn.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu as l'air d'en savoir plus sur leur propre management de leur l'arme


Ils ont dmarr des guerres partout et ils ont souvent perdu, en tout cas ce n'tait pas une victoire nette.
Regardez Irak, Vietnam, Afghanistan, etc.

Mais a va ils sont au courant.
Guerre. Les Etats-Unis pourraient perdre contre la Chine ou la Russie



> Selon un rapport du Congrs amricain, larme des Etats-Unis pourrait perdre une guerre contre la Chine ou la Russie. Dtails.
> 
> Les Etats-Unis font face  une crise militaire et pourraient perdre une guerre contre la Chine ou la Russie, met en garde un rapport du Congrs amricain rendu public mercredi.
> 
>  La supriorit militaire des Etats-Unis --colonne vertbrale de son influence mondiale et de sa scurit nationale-- sest rode  un niveau dangereux , relve le rapport de la commission parlementaire sur la stratgie de dfense nationale.
> 
>  Larme amricaine pourrait subir un nombre inacceptable de victimes [] dans son prochain conflit , poursuit le texte.  Elle pourrait avoir du mal  gagner, ou peut-tre perdre, une guerre contre la Chine ou la Russie .



L il y a un livre :
Harlan K. Ullman - Anatomy of Failure: Why America Loses Every War It Starts

On en parle ici :
Pourquoi les tats-Unis ont perdu toutes les guerres quils ont dclenches depuis plus de 50 ans

----------


## tmcuh

La guerre conomique qui s'est enclench va durer des dcnies probablement. 

Tu as d'un cot le numro 1 mondiale, qui permet les changes mondiaux avec sa devise, stable , le dollar de faon simplifi et rapide. 
Il est alli de beaucoup de nation forte conomiquement et militairement parlant. Et comme dans tout systme social, il y a un boss, il ne faut pas croire de trop aux nations unies qui vont devenir leader de tout ce systme, mme si il faudrait, mais comme ils sont pays par ce mme "vassal" il l'ouvre pas de trop !
Il est dans une logique win/win, si tu gagne, je gagne. Il n'a aucun problme aux suprmatie d'un produit pourvu que t'essai pas de lui dire comment il doit l'acheter ou de lui faire pression avec celui-ci.


De l'autre, tu as la Chine, qui n'a que comme seul religion l'argent. Son but final, reprendre la main sur les pays sur lesquels il avait une influence durant des sicles. Il essai d'appliquer des vieilles technique de colonisation, en se disant "oui mais eux l'ont fait le sicle dernier". 
Il ne se soucie que de sa richesse qu'il peut engendrer et peu importe le cot. Il vole toutes les technologie du monde, paye quelques illumins franais, amricains,.. pour venir enseigner de la haute technologie chez lui et aprs le remercie gentillement avec une mdaille et un gros chque. 
Il force les socits qui veulent vendre sur son sol  faire des partenariats qui lui voleront tout son savoir-faire (nourriture, voiture, high tech)... pour nous le revendre aprs  moiti prix.
Il te prte de l'argent alors que tu sais pas payer, en disant OK si tu sais pas pay, c'est pas grave, le truc que t'as construit avec mon argent, m'appartiendra. Il se construit ainsi des ports, des autoroutes qu'il reprendra aprs en te faisant mirroit que c'est bien pour ton pays 

Bref comme les chinois ne sont pas du tout dans une logique commercial mondiale, mais plutt dans un modle, je gre, je cre, je vends; cel va forcer les pays du monde a agir de mme, Trump essai de les forcer  jouer le mme jeu que tout le monde mais vu qu'ils sont pas enclins  couter, il va forcer les pays  ne plus jouer avec eux. 
Ceux qui croient que la guerre va se terminer avec la russite de la Chine et la faillite des USA, se mette un peu le doigt dans l'oeil. Car la Chine est de moins en moins aim par les pays qu'elle aide et elle se crer des ennemis de tailles : Japon, Inde qui sont  sa porte. 
Ces pays vont sans doute se battre et elles aussi faire du colonialisme prospre qui coupera l'herbe des chinois. 
On est pas dans un modle guerre USA / Chine mais bien le monde dollaris (Australie, Japon, Europe, USA, Canada, Inde..) contre la Chine. 


Huawei si elle ne trouve pas de chipset pour ses appareils va droit dans le mur. Car quoi qu'on en dise, mais les USA sont encore les maitres du chipset. 
Ceux qui croient que les terres rares seront le premier point de contrainte des Chinois risque de voir qu'en 2 ans de temps on va construire partout dans le monde des usines pour transformer celui-ci (pour les batteries). 
Alors qu'il faut plus de 10 ans pour faire des usines de chipset valable. 


Je pense que Xi xinpin n'as pas trs bien jou  l'chequier, il aurait d tre plus malin et plus patient, tre moins agressif et plus ouvert vers l'exterieur, amen justement les entreprises amricaines, japonaise, europeene  investir dans son pays pour le rendre plus fort, alors que l il joue tout solo et c'est un peu un contre tous. 

Les chinois ne sortent pas de la pauvret parce qu'on leur achte des smartphone ou des gadget  1 sur Wish (qui soit dis en passant serait interdit par la rpression des fraudes si a venait de France) mais bien parce que les prsidents prcdent  Xi ont fait des investissements massif pour construire des villes et sortir les pauvres des campagnes. D'ailleurs on voit qu'avec Xi tout n'est plus aussi dynamique qu'avant, il a du crer des nouveaux impots et taxes pour compenser les cuts exhorbitant de sa politique. Un trs fort contrle sur la monnaie, prouve qu'on est pas si riche que a. Alors que je sache, je peux acheter 10.000 dollar l maintenant et aller acheter une maison ... aux philippines !

----------


## archqt

a veut dire quoi "acheter 10 000dollards maintenant et aller m'acheter une maison aux philippines" ?

----------


## Kapeutini

Les Americans se comportent comme des gangsters ni plus ni moins. Le paradoxe c'est qu'il me semble, pas mal de composants pour leur iphone est fabriqu en Chine ...  Boycotter aussi ? :-) 
Ce qui me drange le plus c'est la mauvaise qualit du merde of China et les produits imports comme de l'ail ou du gingembre, c'est du n'importe quoi et tout ce commerce contribue  la pollution plantaire. 
Nous n'avons pas besoin de la Chine mais elle a besoin de nous.
N'oubliez pas que c'est une dictature, qu'ils occupent le Tibet et rduquent les ouighours ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui me drange le plus c'est la mauvaise qualit du merde of China


En fait le haut de gamme est galement produit en Chine.
Les usines chinoise peuvent produire de la qualit.




> et les produits imports comme de l'ail ou du gingembre, c'est du n'importe quoi et tout ce commerce contribue  la pollution plantaire.


Ouais a c'est vrai.
Il y a mme du miel et du th chinois  ::(: , quand on sait  quel point c'est pollu l-bas...
Le problme c'est qu'on est dans un dlire mondialiste (le but c'est de produire pour le moins cher).




> Nous n'avons pas besoin de la Chine mais elle a besoin de nous.


Les USA ont besoin de la Chine, la Chine a besoin des USA.
La Chine est devenue la premire puissance conomique mondiale en tant l'usine du monde, les grandes entreprises de la tech, comme Apple, on fait fabriquer leur smartphone dans des usines en Chine, comme celle de Foxconn par exemple.
Maintenant il y a des entreprises chinoise qui innovent, donc les USA essaient de se dfendre.

C'est chouette que Trump mette le protectionnisme en avant, c'est l'avenir.
C'est mieux de produire le plus localement possible. a vite que des bateaux fassent des allers-retours entre la Chine et les USA.

----------


## sylflo

> C'est chouette que Trump mette le protectionnisme en avant, c'est l'avenir.


Dans un monde o l'innovation et la concurence sont de tailles, le protectionnisme n'est pas une solution viable.

Une des raisons qui est mis en avant pour la perte de pouvoir de la Chine alors qu'elle avait un empire puissant est le protectionnisme. Cette empire avait plus ou moins ferm ses frontires, pendant que l'Europe
rivalisait entre les diffrent pays.

Dans un contexte de mondialisation, je vois assez mal comment un pays peut survivre sur le long terme en faisant du protectionnisme.

https://www.uschamber.com/series/mod...us-about-trade

Pour ceux qui ont la flemme de cliquer sur le lien



> The early Ming Emperors were highly successful in fostering prosperity. They built the Forbidden City, and the modern form of the Great Wall to protect against incursions from the north. They greatly encouraged international trade and protected it with a very efficient military, including a navy supported by one of the largest dockyards in the world at the time. The Ming referred to themselves as The Middle Kingdom and for good reason, as from their perspective they did indeed occupy the middle of the world, geographically, culturally, industrially, and militarily.
> 
> Having established their great domain, subsequent emperors rested in their vast prosperity and security. The Ming turned inward. They banned oceanic shipping, heavily restricted international trade, and forcibly moved vast populations inland, away from the sea. As they basked in their peaceful isolation, confident in their own superiority, China under the latter Ming stagnated while others advanced. Eventually, badly weakened, the cycle renewed, and the Ming were replaced by new armies marching out of Manchuria.
> 
> Chinas leaders in the modern era beginning with Deng Xiaoping saw the disastrous consequences of looking only inward under Mao Zedong, and so Deng began the process of opening up to the rest of the world, a process that continues under Chinas current leadership. As Chinas President Xi observed in his April 8, 2013 remarks during the Boao Forum for Asia Annual Conference, Chinas We firmly oppose protectionism in any form, and we are willing and ready to solve economic and trade differences through negotiation. (1) One guarantor of Chinas future economic prosperity is its commitment to international economic engagement.

----------


## Mingolito

Les US ont besoin de la Chine pour tous un tas de raisons (composants, mtaux, etc). Pire encore c'est la Chine qui doit possder le plus gros de la dette US.
Donc Trump aura beau faire son numro de Mariolle pour faire son intressant,  un moment donn il devra composer avec la Chine.

----------


## sylsau

C'est le dbut d'une longue et prilleuse guerre conomique que Donald Trump vient de lancer avec la Chine.
Au final, il n'est pas sr du tout que ce soit les Etats-Unis qui en sortent vainqueur car la Chine a de nombreux arguments  faire valoir.

----------


## NBoulfroy

> C'est le dbut d'une longue et prilleuse guerre conomique que Donald Trump vient de lancer avec la Chine.
> Au final, il n'est pas sr du tout que ce soit les Etats-Unis qui en sortent vainqueur car la Chine a de nombreux arguments  faire valoir.


Comme dit plus haut, la Chine dtient une grosse partie de la dette contracte par Bush junior lors de la crise de 2008 et il suffit que l'Empire du Milieu rclame la paiement du de A  Z des sommes engages pour que les USA soient  genoux.

Si cela arrive, les USA sont finis (dette qui ne fait qu'augmenter tous les ans).

----------


## Ryu2000

> la dette contracte par Bush junior lors de la crise de 2008


Ouais alors la dette commence peut-tre  gonfler sous Bush, mais aprs a ne fait qu'acclrer.
Trump va endetter le pays encore plus vite qu'Obama, puisqu'il veut rnover les infrastructures (rparer les routes, les ponts, etc).


Et sinon il faut bien avoir confiance que depuis 2008 rien n'a t rpar.
Les manipulations de la finance provoqueront  nouveau une crise majeure. (il ne faut pas avoir confiance dans les stress tests)




> il suffit que l'Empire du Milieu rclame la paiement du de A  Z des sommes engages pour que les USA soient  genoux.


Ouais la Chine pourrait revendre tous ses bons du trsors US, pour en faire chuter le prix.
Le truc c'est que la Chine se tirerait une balle dans le pied, puisque plein d'entreprises US font fabriquer en Chine.

Pour dfendre le dollar, les USA ont investi dans une arme surpuissante.
Par exemple  chaque que le gouvernement d'un pays producteur a essay de vendre son ptrole dans une autre monnaie que le dollar il a t rapidement renvers avant de pouvoir mettre leur projet en place.

----------


## NBoulfroy

Je ne savais pas pour l'augmentation croissante, j'avoue avoir surtout suivi la question avec Bush fils et j'ai mis de ct par la suite.

Oui enfin, la Chine pourrait se le permettre ds lors que le pays, avec la Russie, se seront dbarrasss de tous les dollars en stock (ce qui est en cours) pour de l'or. Il est fort probable qu'on assiste  une bipolarisation conomique du monde avec les USA d'un ct et les partenaires privilgis du bloc russo-chinois qui prend de plus en plus d'ampleur. 

Je pense que la question de la "liquidation" des bons au trsor sera plutt un moyen de se dbarrasser d'une devise "pourrie" qui souffre d'une dette monumentale (un peu comme la question des _subprimes_). 

Le Japon pourrait aussi faire pression dans cette histoire si cela va trop loin (ils ont une partie de la dette depuis les annes 1980).

En effet, les USA ont la plus grande arme en terme d'quipement mais bon, je pense aussi qu'ils veulent plus vivre ce qui est arriv avec la 2e guerre du Golf (cf. Obama et le retrait progressif des troupes) en plus de la guerre d'Afghanistan (les deux, on compte pas celle en 1979 qui tait une guerre fait la CIA). Aujourd'hui, il semble plutt que la doctrine internationale de l'aigle  tte blanche (oui, le bestio qu'ils adorent mettre partout aux USA) soit dans une volont de retrait militaire et de dfense nationale.

Alors, pour tre plus prcis, les USA n'ont pas dstabilis ceux qui taient contre eux, c'tait ... autre chose (pour le Moyen-Orient, je ne parle pas de l'Amrique du Sud). En ralit, le problme de l'Irak remonte  une erreur d'analyse issue de nos coupains de la NSA et de la CIA qui ont pens dans les annes 2000, que l'Arabie Saoudite allait exploser et que cela allait couper l'accord d'approvisionnement en ptrole tabli avec ce pays ce qui tait la hantise alors. On sait tous que le vice prsident d'alors a menti et donn de fausses preuves pour dloger Sadam Hussein (le pire ennemi des Saoudiens au passage car ils le voyaient comme un menace, au mme titre que la dynastie au pouvoir avant lui en Irak) et obtenir les puits (toujours dans l'ide que l'Arabie Saoudite, c'tait fini) sauf que manque de bol, l'Arabie Saoudite a pas explos. Ils feraient mieux de rclamer une enqute pour savoir si ce pays finance rellement les groupes terroristes comme on les souponnes depuis un bon moment.

En ralit, toute la stratgie des amricains au Moyen-Orient se base sur des ides d'il y a 30 ans voir plus et qui sont entrain d'tre mis en place. A la diffrence significative de la question de l'Iran car ils avaient pas prvu que la rvolution islamique donne le rsultat qu'on connat (alors qu'ils y ont particip comme nous, la France, et les Anglais). Au lieu de privilgier des partenaires puissant et non controverss dans la rgion, les USA prfrent, en effet, maintenir une situation signe des Balkans au dbut du XXe sicle alors qu'il faudrait plutt stabiliser la zone et obtenir une paix durable (le problme tant que si l'Iran obtient une garantie qu'on les envahira pas, ils vont dire "coucou"  Isral, ce qui est mrit et justifi et a, a plait pas  la diaspora (aucune discrimination ici) et le lobby pro-isralien aux USA qui fait perdre des millions voir des milliards de faon non justifie  cette nation (comme nous, certainement, qui entretenons des rapports douteux avec cette nation mais personne ne l'ouvre bizarrement) chaque anne.

----------


## el_slapper

> "Ils ne savent pas trs bien s'en servir" Tu as l'air d'en savoir plus sur leur propre management de leur l'arme, mieux qu'eux mme, sans mme avoir mis les pieds dans une quelconque organisation US relative  l'arme, je dois dire que je suis impressionn.


Je pense que Ryu faisait plus rfrence  la gopolitique : l'arme US est trs bien utilise au niveau oprationnel, mais si on l'utilise dans des guerres politiquement contre-productives, toute cette excellence ne sert  rien(et c'est pas nouveau, cf Vietnam). enfin, c'est comme a que je l'ai compris.

----------


## NBoulfroy

> Je pense que Ryu faisait plus rfrence  la gopolitique : l'arme US est trs bien utilise au niveau oprationnel, mais si on l'utilise dans des guerres politiquement contre-productives, toute cette excellence ne sert  rien(et c'est pas nouveau, cf Vietnam). enfin, c'est comme a que je l'ai compris.


Je suis tout a fait d'accord et comme les Guignols l'ont dit une fois "On pourrai gagner une guerre depuis 1945 !" [avec Obama].

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je pense que Ryu faisait plus rfrence  la gopolitique : l'arme US est trs bien utilise au niveau oprationnel, mais si on l'utilise dans des guerres politiquement contre-productives, toute cette excellence ne sert  rien(et c'est pas nouveau, cf Vietnam). enfin, c'est comme a que je l'ai compris.


Ce dont on se rappelle surtout de Bush fils, c'est la guerre en Irak. cette "excellence" est donc atteinte  crdit ? Il y a un moment o on doit payer ses dettes ^^'

----------


## ddoumeche

> Dans un contexte de mondialisation, je vois assez mal comment un pays peut survivre sur le long terme en faisant du protectionnisme.


Les tats-unis, le Japon, la Chine et beaucoup d'autres y arrivent trs bien pourtant: protectionnisme sur leur agriculture, sur leur industrie high tech, sur leur aronautique, etc ... il n'y a que l'UE qui soit ouverte aux quatre vents avec les consquences dramatiques que l'on voit quotidiennement.




> Comme dit plus haut, la Chine dtient une grosse partie de la dette contracte par Bush junior lors de la crise de 2008 et il suffit que l'Empire du Milieu rclame la paiement du de A  Z des sommes engages pour que les USA soient  genoux.


Ce n'est pas si simple que cela puisque les bons du trsors sont rgls  10 ans et pays ... avec de nouveaux bonds du trsor.

----------


## Ryu2000

> j'avoue avoir surtout suivi la question avec Bush fils et j'ai mis de ct par la suite.


Pourtant c'est intressant de suivre la dette public US, en ordre de grandeur a fait :
*22 347 000 000 000$*

Entendre parler de mille milliards a rappelle le capitaine Haddock un petit peu. Et ce n'est QUE la dette public, imaginez toutes les autres dettes...
Comme celle des tudiants US qui s'endettent de 100 000$ pour payer leurs tudes pour au final ne pas trouver de boulot.




> Oui enfin, la Chine pourrait se le permettre ds lors que le pays, avec la Russie, se seront dbarrasss de tous les dollars en stock (ce qui est en cours) pour de l'or.


Le dollar risque de perdre toute sa valeur, donc c'est bien de s'en dbarrasser. Les monnaies tiennent sur la confiance et les nations devraient commencer  refuser le dollar.
Par contre la Chine va garder ses bons du trsors US pour le moment.




> Il est fort probable qu'on assiste  une bipolarisation conomique du monde avec les USA d'un ct et les partenaires privilgis du bloc russo-chinois qui prend de plus en plus d'ampleur.


Ceux qui se dfendent face au dollar ce sont les BRICS (Brsil, Russie, Inde, Chine et Afrique du Sud).
Ils veulent un monde multipolaire alors que les USA veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde.




> Le Japon pourrait aussi faire pression dans cette histoire si cela va trop loin (ils ont une partie de la dette depuis les annes 1980).


Je Japon suit les ordres qu'il reoit des USA.




> Aujourd'hui, il semble plutt que la doctrine internationale de l'aigle  tte blanche (oui, le bestio qu'ils adorent mettre partout aux USA) soit dans une volont de retrait militaire et de dfense nationale.


Ce n'est pas un aigle c'est un Pygargue.
Trump veut en effet faire revenir les soldats, mais il n'a pas le contrle total sur l'arme, il a demand  ce que les soldats en Syrie reviennent aux USA, et il en reste toujours et a n'est pas le fait de sa volont.
Il y a un fort risque qu'un jour a finisse en conflit majeur entre la Chine et les USA.
Les USA supportent mal le fait de perdre leur place de premire puissance mondiale, ils se dbattent pour la garder.




> En ralit, le problme de l'Irak remonte  une erreur d'analyse issue de nos coupains de la NSA et de la CIA qui ont pens dans les annes 2000, que l'Arabie Saoudite allait exploser et que cela allait couper l'accord d'approvisionnement en ptrole tabli avec ce pays ce qui tait la hantise alors.


Il y a un deal entre la famille royale d'Arabie Saoudite et les USA.
Les USA protgent le roi, et l'Arabie Saoudite vend du ptrole. (Pacte du Quincy)




> On sait tous que le vice prsident d'alors a menti et donn de fausses preuves pour dloger Sadam Hussein


Vous devriez regarder le film VICE, on voit Dick Cheney forcer Colin Powell   mentir pour justifier une guerre.
Colin Powell : comment la CIA m'a tromp



> En 2003, le secrtaire d'Etat amricain prononait  l'ONU son discours sur les armes de destruction massive en Irak. "Une tache dans ma carrire", dit-il aujourd'hui.





> Les tats-unis, le Japon, la Chine et beaucoup d'autres y arrivent trs bien pourtant: protectionnisme sur leur agriculture, sur leur industrie high tech, sur leur aronautique, etc ...


Les USA ont fait la promotion du mondialisme et du libre change pendant longtemps, mais aujourd'hui les USA sont eux aussi les perdants de la mondialisation. (le gagnant c'est devenu la Chine)

Europe, Chine, Japon, Etats-Unis : qui est le plus protectionniste ?



> Autre enseignement, tous les pays pratiquent un protectionnisme cibl avec des pics qui peuvent tre impressionnants, notamment dans les secteurs agricoles : le Japon est globalement peu protectionniste mais applique des droits de douanes de plus de 67% sur les produits laitiers. Les mesures non-tarifaires sont, elles, beaucoup moins palpables et surtout multiformes. *Cela peut aller de la mise en place de quotas, de subventions aux exportations, de normes techniques ou sanitaire ou de textes lgislatifs favorisant les entreprises nationales. Ce levier est actionn par tous les pays sans exception.  commencer par les Etats-Unis.*
> 
> Depuis le  Buy American Act  de 1933, le gouvernement fdral est oblig de donner ses appels d'offre  une entreprise amricaine. Si aucun indicateur ne permet de rendre compte de l'ensemble des mesures non-tarifaires, les donnes de Global Trade Alert, un organisme indpendant, donne un aperu sur l'importance du phnomne. Entre novembre 2008, mois o les dirigeants du G20 s'taient engags  s'abstenir d'lever de nouvelles barrires aux investissements ou au commerce de biens et services et juin 2017, les Etats-Unis, ont  leurs actifs pas moins de 1 280 mesures discriminatoires supplmentaires, l'ensemble compos de l'Allemagne, de la France et de l'Italie prs de 1 000. C'est nettement plus lev que les plus proches suivants, notamment les pays mergents plus adeptes des mesures tarifaires. Restent les mesures montaires, c'est--dire les manipulations de changes. La formule de John Connally, secrtaire au Trsor de Richard Nixon, face  des diplomates europens est reste clbre  le dollar est notre monnaie, mais c'est votre problme .


C'est tout  fait sain de faire du protectionnisme, favoriser les entreprises national a produit un *cercle vertueux*.
 votre avis c'est quoi le plus logique :
- acheter une salade qui a pouss  5 km de chez vous
- acheter une salade qui a pouss en Roumanie ou en Bulgarie ?

Aujourd'hui on est dans une priode de super spcialisation et a craint vraiment.
En France il n'y aura plus d'usine, aprs il n'y aura plus d'agriculteur parce qu'ils se seront tous suicid, car il est devenu impossible de survivre face aux autres pays de l'UE, etc.
La spcialit de la France a deviendra le tourisme et il n'y aura plus rien d'autre...

Voil ce que a produit la spcialisation :
Coup de froid sur la production automobile mondiale



> Le sisme et le tsunami du 11 mars au Japon ont un impact sur le march mondial de lautomobile. A tel point que la production globale pourrait reculer de 30%, selon un rapport de la socit de prvision IHS Automotive. Consquence des difficults des producteurs japonais de pices dtaches pour relancer leurs usines, et de celles des constructeurs automobiles directement affects par ces arrts.


Ou a :
Risque de pnurie de disques durs pour cause d'inondations en Thalande

La crise au Venezuela vient galement de la spcialisation, toute l'conomie tournait sur le ptrole, du coup si on t'empche de vendre suffisamment de ptrole a ttouffe...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'IEEE dcide de lever les sanctions contre Huawei sur les activits ditoriales,*
*aprs les claircissements du dpartement amricain du Commerce * 

Le mois dernier, suite  une longue liste dentreprises et d'organisations internationales qui se sont dsolidarises de Huawei depuis que le prsident Donald Trump a sign un dcret interdisant lachat ou lutilisation de toute technologie de communication produite par des entits contrles par  un adversaire tranger , assorti dune mesure connexe prise par le ministre amricain du Commerce interdisant aux entreprises amricaines de traiter avec Huawei et 68 affilis, l'Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE) a interdit aux employs de Huawei d'examiner les articles publis dans ses revues en raison des sanctions mentionnes ci-dessus.

IEEE est une importante socit scientifique base  New York qui dispose dun large ventail d'activits et d'avantages pour ses membres, les bnvoles et la communaut technique, y compris ses quelque 200 revues. Mais lassociation a dclar le mois dernier aux rdacteurs en chef des revues qu'elle craignait des  consquences juridiques graves  si elle continuait  avoir les scientifiques de Huawei comme examinateurs pour la rvision des documents techniques. Ils  ne peuvent pas s'occuper des papiers  jusqu' ce que les sanctions soient leves, pouvait-on lire dans un courriel envoy aux rdacteurs en chef par lassociation. Toutefois, lIEEE a rassur que l'impact de la politique commerciale aurait des effets limits sur ses membres, et que les employs de la firme chinoise pouvaient continuer  siger aux comits de rdaction de l'IEEE et faire bien dautres choses quils faisaient avant.

*Des ractions en chane*

Le 15 mai dernier, le prsident des tats-Unis a sign un dcret tablissant les bases pour empcher des entreprises de tlcommunications chinoises telles que Huawei de vendre du matriel aux tats-Unis, visant  neutraliser la capacit de Beijing  compromettre les rseaux sans fil et les systmes informatiques amricains de la prochaine gnration. Le 16 mai, le Bureau de l'industrie et de la scurit (BIS) du dpartement du Commerce des tats-Unis, qui administre et applique les rglements amricains sur l'administration des exportations (EAR), a expressment ajout Huawei Technology Ltd. et 68 de ses filiales  sa liste noire commerciale.

Ces dcisions ont contraint certaines grandes entreprises et organisations  mettre fin  leur collaboration avec Huawei. Quelques jours seulement aprs la prise de la mesure, Google a mis une pause  sa collaboration avec Huawei en lui bloquant certains services Android ; ARM aurait ensuite ordonn  ses employs de suspendre leurs activits avec la firme ; les fabricants de puces, Intel et Qualcomm auraient galement coup des liens avec Huawei ; Wi-Fi Alliance et SD Association ont galement rompu tout lien avec lentreprise chinoise. 

Selon la dclaration de lassociation, il tait toujours permis  Huawei et ses employs de continuer  participer  d'autres activits en tant que membre, y compris accder  la bibliothque numrique de l'IEEE, soumettre des articles techniques pour publication, faire des prsentations  des confrences parraines par l'IEEE et accepter des prix IEEE. Les employs de Huawei pouvaient galement continuer  exercer leur droit de vote, assister aux runions d'laboration des normes, soumettre des propositions et faire des commentaires lors des dbats publics sur les nouvelles normes, en tant que membres de lassociation. Les membres affilis  Huawei pouvaient galement participer  des runions d'affaires, de logistique et autres, y compris celles lies  la planification de confrences.


Cette dclaration a suscit de lindignation parmi les professeurs chinois membres de lassociation. Ils reprochent aux responsables de lassociation de laisser la politique s'immiscer dans la collaboration universitaire, en soulignant le danger que cela pourrait reprsenter. Haixia(Alice) Zhang, professeur  lInstitut de microlectronique  lUniversit de Pkin, a crit dans un courriel, en rponse  la dcision de lIEEE :

 Haixia Zhang de l'Universit de Pkin, en tant que vieille amie et membre senior de l'IEEE, je suis vraiment choque d'apprendre que l'IEEE est impliqu dans  US-Huawei Ban  pour remplacer tous les rviseurs de Huawei, ce qui est bien au-del du domaine scientifique et technologique de base que je suis depuis ma formation professionnelle .

 Aujourd'hui, ce message de l'IEEE pour  remplacer tous les rviseurs de Huawei dans les revues de l'IEEE  remet en question mon intgrit professionnelle. Je dois dire qu'en tant que professeur, je ne l'accepte PAS. Par consquent, j'ai dcid de quitter le comit de rdaction de l'IEEE NANO et de l'IEEE JMEMS jusqu'au jour o il reviendra  notre intgrit professionnelle commune , a-t-elle ajout.

La dcision de lIEEE a suscit galement de nombreux commentaires sur les sites Web et plusieurs commentateurs lient la dcision  la ngociation commerciale qui a lieu depuis des mois entre les tats-Unis et la Chine. Selon un autre commentaire, Huawei et ses entreprises seraient traqus parce que la socit aurait une longueur d'avance sur les entreprises amricaines en termes d'infrastructure 5G et que l'Amrique craint de ne pas tre dans la course  un dveloppement technologique qui pourrait reprsenter des centaines de milliards de dollars.

*Aprs les claircissements, lIEEE lve les sanctions*

Le jeudi 16 mai 2019, le dpartement amricain du Commerce a appliqu des restrictions de contrle des exportations  Huawei Technology Ltd. et  68 de ses filiales. LIEEE a publi une dclaration concernant la conformit et a prcis que si le gouvernement amricain clarifiait lapplication du Rglement dexportation des exportations des tats-Unis en ce qui concerne lexamen par les pairs. LIEEE fournirait une mise  jour  la communaut de lIEEE.

LIEEE a reu les claircissements demands par le dpartement amricain du Commerce sur lapplicabilit de ces restrictions de contrle des exportations aux activits de publication de lIEEE. Sur la base de ces nouvelles informations, lIEEE a dclar que les employs de Huawei et de ses filiales peuvent participer en tant quvaluateurs et rviseurs  ses processus de publication. Tous les membres de l'IEEE, quel que soit leur employeur, peuvent continuer  participer  toutes les activits de l'IEEE.

 Notre approche initiale, plus restrictive, tait uniquement motive par notre volont de protger nos bnvoles et nos membres contre les risques juridiques. Avec la clarification reue, ce risque a t trait. Nous apprcions les nombreuses questions et commentaires de nos membres et de nos bnvoles du monde entier et les remercions de leur patience alors que nous travaillions dans une situation complexe sur le plan juridique.

 L'IEEE propose un large ventail d'activits et d'avantages pour ses membres, ses volontaires et la communaut technique au sens large, notamment en parrainant plus de 1 900 confrences et vnements annuels dans le monde entier et en donnant accs  plus de 4,8 millions de publications sur IEEE Xplore.

 IEEE reconnat que la science et la technologie sont une activit mondiale. Nous sommes fiers du travail accompli par nos membres dans le monde entier et nous nous engageons  promouvoir l'excellence technologique au profit de l'humanit l' 

Source : IEEE

 ::fleche::  Huawei aurait arrt sa production de smartphones aprs son ajout sur la liste noire des Etats-Unis, en pleine guerre commerciale avec la Chine
 ::fleche::  Vente de smartphones : Huawei enregistre la plus forte croissance et reste second malgr son absence aux USA, d'aprs les statistiques de Gartner
 ::fleche::  La Chine s'apprte  publier sa liste d'entreprises trangres juges  risque et  bannir de son march comme l'ont fait les USA avec Huawei
 ::fleche::  Huawei a demand  ses employs de ne plus avoir de runions techniques avec leurs contacts US, et a remerci ses employs US travaillant en R&D

----------


## ShigruM

j'ai pas pu trop tre dispo ces derniers temps a cause du ramadan mais pour l'europe mieu vaut que Trump gagne.

Depuis le 6 juin 1944 ou l'europe est devenue une colonie amricaine les europens vive mieux... Aujourd'hui l'europe est une terre riche et fertile ou les homme vivent bien compar au reste.

si la chine gagne, l'europe vas devenir une colonie chinnoise et la se sera tres diffrent. Plus de wikipedia, plus de semaine de 35H, plus de cong pay... ce sera que au dbut du sicle dernier niveau condition de vie, voyez germinal puissance 1000.
l'europe doit donc dans son intrt rester une colonie amricaine et soutenir son matre dans leurs intrt.

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Google met en garde la Maison Blanche contre le bannissement de Huawei :*
*Un fork dAndroid est un risque de scurit pour les USA*

 mi-parcours du mois de mai, le prsident Donald Trump a sign un dcret qui tablit les bases pour empcher des entreprises de tlcommunications chinoises telles que Huawei de vendre du matriel aux tats-Unis. La mesure vise  neutraliser la capacit de la Chine  compromettre les rseaux sans fil et les systmes informatiques amricains de la prochaine gnration. Lordonnance interdit lachat ou lutilisation de toute technologie de communication produite par des entits contrles par  un adversaire tranger  susceptible de saboter des systmes de communication amricains ou de crer des  effets catastrophiques  sur linfrastructure amricaine. Y faisant suite, le ministre amricain du Commerce a pris une mesure connexe qui interdit aux entreprises amricaines de vendre des composants et des logiciels  Huawei et  70 de ses affilis (dsormais inscrits sur la liste amricaine dentits  bannir) sans autorisation. 

Suite  ces dcisions, Google tait lune des premires entreprises amricaines  saligner et  sevrer Huawei de sa licence Android. Daprs les derniers retours au sujet de cette rixe entre Amricains et Chinois, la firme de Mountain View veut faire machine arrire. De hauts responsables de Google font pression sur le gouvernement amricain pour que lentreprise soit exempte de linterdiction du ministre du Commerce de vendre des composants et logiciels  Huawei, ce, daprs les retours dun trio dindividus au courant des tractations.

*Google veut viter la naissance dun fork dAndroid pilot par un autre gant de la Tech*

La firme de Mountain View joue la carte de la scurit pour faire plier le gouvernement Trump. Google craint particulirement que le fait que les smartphones Huawei ne reoivent pas de mises  jour pousse lentreprise chinoise  foncer sur la piste dun fork dAndroid. Daprs les informateurs, le gant de la recherche en ligne souligne en sus que le camp chinois est susceptible davoir une meilleure matrise technologique de la pile Android avec sa version modifie de lOS. Il viendrait alors que cette dernire (et donc les smartphones de Huawei) serait plus permable  des tentatives de piratage de la Chine. 


Un autre aspect auquel la firme de Mountain View ne touche pas dans son argumentaire cest celui qui concerne son business. En effet, avec les restrictions amricaines en place, Google perd (pour le moment) un gros client. Malgr son absence aux tats-Unis, Huawei maintient son rang de deuxime fournisseur mondial de smartphones et continue  rduire l'cart avec Samsung. Daprs de rcentes statistiques de Gartner, Les ventes de smartphones Huawei ont augment dans toutes les rgions.  Huawei a particulirement bien russi dans deux de ses plus grandes rgions, lEurope et la Grande Chine, o ses ventes de smartphones ont augment de 69 % et 33 %, respectivement , indique la firme spcialise en analyse des marchs. Ce dtail a son importance quand on sait que la mise  lcart de Huawei risque de sevrer Google daccs  tous ces terminaux desquels lentreprise pourrait extirper son ptrole  ces prcieux data qui constituent lune de ses plus importantes sources de revenus.

*Huawei est lanc sur Hongmeng OS et une alternative au PlayStore de Google*

Huawei stait prpar  une ventuelle dgradation des relations avec Google et sest lanc sur la piste du dveloppement de son propre systme dexploitation. Hongmeng OS est le nom quon lui connat pour le moment. Lentreprise aurait galement dpos un certain nombre de marques auprs du Bureau europen en charge de la proprit intellectuelle, ce qui laisse supposer que la dnomination de lOS pourrait voluer. Le systme dexploitation en gestation chez Huawei depuis 2012 serait compatible avec les applications Android, mais jusquici rien na filtr quant  savoir sil sagit dun fork dAndroid.


En parallle avec cette initiative Huawei travaille au dveloppement dune alternative  la boutique dapplications de Google. Ce dernier est, semble-t-il, accessible depuis un certain temps via les appareils Huawei et Honor. Lentreprise chinoise a positionn sa galerie dapplications comme un moyen pour les dveloppeurs dapplications de percer en Chine  le plus grand march de smartphones  date ; de quoi susciter lintrt de plusieurs pour ce march. LEurope nest pas en reste dans ce projet de mise sur pied dune alternative au PlayStore quand on sait quelle est limportance de Huawei dans ce march. Daprs les chiffres que lentreprise chinoise a divulgue aux dveloppeurs, 50 millions dEuropens font office de clients potentiels.

La mise  lcart de Huawei pourrait donc au finish savrer tre un mal qui cache un grand bien pour la firme chinoise sur le long terme. Elle tient probablement une grosse opportunit de proposer un troisime cosystme logiciel pour appareils mobiles. Avec lenvol de Huawei, les initiatives  mme de fragiliser encore plus Google vont en prendre de la graine.  titre de rappel, la e Foundation s'apprte  lancer une gamme de smartphones  bas prix avec sa propre version d'Android. Pour contourner la difficult lie  la pauvret de sa boutique dapplications, elle pourrait sappuyer sur le projet microG  une rimplmentation libre des applications et bibliothques propritaires (Google) de lespace utilisateur Android. 

Sources : Reuters, Bloomberg 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Google et les USA se sont-ils rendus compte quils ont sous-estim Huawei ?

 ::fleche::  Les restrictions US ne vont-t-elles pas au contraire amener les constructeurs mobiles  chercher des moyens de se dfaire totalement de la mainmise de Google sur le march Android  ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La Chine prvoit un fonds de 47 milliards de dollars pour stimuler son industrie de semi-conducteurs et rduire le foss technologique avec les USA
 ::fleche::  La Chine aurait commenc la production de ses processeurs x86 pour serveurs bass sur AMD Zen, Dhyana serait un clone pur et simple d'EPYC
 ::fleche::  Les USA envisagent de reconsidrer leur coopration avec les allis qui utilisent les quipements 5G de Huawei en ne partageant plus les informations
 ::fleche::  Technologie 5G : la France dgaine la  loi Huawei , ou plutt une  rponse technique et technologique  un problme technique et technologique. 
 ::fleche::  USA : la bataille opposant ZTE et les tats-Unis touche  sa fin suite  un accord autour d'un dpt d'entiercement de 400 millions de dollars 
 ::fleche::  Les sanctions amricaines contre ZTE pourraient  nouveau entrer en vigueur aprs un vote du Snat malgr les efforts de Donald Trump

----------


## Invit

J'avais chang il y a quelques semaines avec des Ings qui font de la R&D chez Huawe et qui m'avaient laiss entendre que a ne prendrait pas des plombes pour stabiliser un OS.  Je vois que les choses avancent  ::lol:: 

Trump a amorc la guerre froide dans le cyberespace, il va bientt rcolter ce qu'il est en train de semer  ::aie:: 

Et a n'est que le commencement...    Voyez cet article paru aujourd'hui, se dbarrasser de Huawe risquerait de coter plusieurs dizaines de milliards d'Euros aux futurs oprateurs 5G europens...

https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...3150_3234.html

Maintenant, c'est l'Europe entire (hors UK bien sr) qui risque de se retourner contre ce crtin  ::ptdr:: 

-VX

----------


## ShigruM

bof, je vois pas lintrt de la 5G par rapport  la 4G, donc pour moi dpenser des milliards dans la 5G  huawei ou un autre c'est dbile...
Si vous avez un cas pratique dite le moi. On me dit que la 5G vas rvolutionner les objects connect, pourquoi ? pourquoi la 4G ne peut elle pas le faire ?
les voitures autonomes ? bah si elles sont autonome elles n'ont pas besoin d'une connection internet justement.
Regarder des videos en 8K ? pourquoi faire la 4K est largement suffisante sur nos cran de smartphones 7 pouces... et meme sur nos tl de 65 pouces

Ensuite l'europe ferais mieux de faire comme les USA et de faire du protectionnisme en dployant la 5G avec un constructeur europen (genre nokia, alcatel... si il en existe encore avec la dlocalisation massive des savoirs vers la chine)

A un moment donn la techno deviens suffisamment puissante pour ne plus avoir la ncessit de la changer souvent et la 4g est je trouve suffisante, inutile de sauter le pas vers la 5g autant attendre un bon technologique plus important (6G ou 7G ou meme un rseau satellite basse altitude)
c'est comme pour les smartphones qui sont aujourd'hui tres puissant et ne ncessite plus de les changer chaque annes, ou meme les pc aussi.

----------


## Invit

> bof, je vois pas lintrt de la 5G par rapport  la 4G, donc pour moi dpenser des milliards dans la 5G  huawei ou un autre c'est dbile...
> Si vous avez un cas pratique dite le moi. On me dit que la 5G vas rvolutionner les objects connect, pourquoi ? pourquoi la 4G ne peut elle pas le faire ?
> les voitures autonomes ? bah si elles sont autonome elles n'ont pas besoin d'une connection internet justement.
> Regarder des videos en 8K ? pourquoi faire la 4K est largement suffisante sur nos cran de smartphones 7 pouces... et meme sur nos tl de 65 pouces


Ca, c'est la surface de l'iceberg qui t'est visible...
Sortons donc de l'anecdoctique...

Dj, quelques specs :
- dbit max 20 Gb/s contre 1 Gb/s,
- latence 1 ms contre 10 ms,
- densit de connexion 1000000 d'quipements au km contre 100000.
D'un point de Networking, c'est galement une multitude de changements structurants qui vont se banaliser chez les oprateurs:
- backbones bass sur des infras de type Software Defined (Control et User planes compltement dissocis et donc augmentation des performances des quipements Core),
- agilit et richesse fournie par la virtualisation de fonctions rseau, l'oprateur sera en mesure de tailler sur mesure certains services de faon granulaire par client sur son infra mutualise (dans le jargon, c'est le "network slicing"),
- de nouveaux protocoles de routage conus pour ces grosses infras plantaires (Segment Routing notamment)
Couple avec le big data, le machine learning et l'IA, c'est une multitude de nouveaux services et d'applications qui vont merger dans notre quotidien futur.

Dans le domaine de la sant, avec la tlmdecine, la tlsurveillance et mme la tlchirurgie.
Dans le divertissement et les medias avec la banalisation de la ralit virtuelle/augmente.
Dans les transports, et a va au-del de la voiture simplement connecte, c'est la rgulation de trafic en temps rel et les liaisons permanentes voiture  voiture.  Et puis bien sr que si que la voiture autonome aura besoin d'accs au net, la navigation relvera du "Edge Computing" qui sera en mesure de fournir de nouveaux services en fonction du lieu.
Je pense galement au monde urbain (les fameuses smart cities) pour notre matrise nergtique et la scurit publique par exemple.
Et puis il y aussi toutes les industries du futur qui ont une forte adhrence au tlpilotage temps rel et  la robotique.
Sans parler de l'acclration naturelle qui va s'oprer dans le monde de la recherche avec les nouvelles solutions qui vont stimuler le travail collaboratif et le traitement massif des donnes.

Dans moins de 10 ans, on pourra changer en temps rel avec d'autres humains qui ne parlent pas notre langue, c'est quelque part dans le rseau que se fera la trduction instantane.  On pourra aussi amener l'ducation de faon interactive vers les gosses qui doivent se taper 10 bornes  pied tous les jours pour se rendre dans des coles pourries.  On pourra aussi marquer, tracer des espces en voie en disparition et tudier en temps rel leurs dplacements et leurs migrations en amnageant, pourquoi pas, des couloirs maritimes/ariens de faon temporaire pour leur sauvegarde.  On pourra galement quadriller quasiment toute la plante avec des balises 5G air/mer/terre qui collecteront les donnes qui pourront tre traites en temps rel et mieux anticiper les cataclysmes et affiner les modles.  Quand on voyagera, finies les galres avec le Wifi  l'aroport, au caf ou  l'htel et le changement d'oprateur puisque notre connectivit au monde digital deviendra une constante basique, transparente et homogne de notre quotidien.

Des exemples, je peux encore en fournir  la pelle.
Je veux bien qu'on m'explique comment on pourrait faire a avec la 4G...  Comment on pourra connecter les 60 milliards d'quipements dans les 10 ans  venir, quasiment en full-meshed  temps rel avec une techno comme la 4G qui suffoque ds qu'on a besoin de faire un peu de qualit de service...

Les temps modernes aspirent l'homme  aller toujours plus haut et plus vite.  La 4G sera bientt  bout de souffle...





> Ensuite l'europe ferais mieux de faire comme les USA et de faire du protectionnisme en dployant la 5G avec un constructeur europen (genre nokia, alcatel... si il en existe encore avec la dlocalisation massive des savoirs vers la chine)


L'article que j'ai cit donne un tat de la situation plutt clair.
Huawe a eu une trs forte pntration du march 4G en Europe.  Et pour de nombreux oprateurs, la migration va en partie consister  procder  des upgrades matriels/logiciels.  Si Huawe est mis  l'cart, il va falloir dcommissionner et remplacer...  Et a cote trs trs cher de refaire des backbones oprateurs "from scratch" avec du nouveau matos, a relve d'un redesign complet, donc de testing, de misres d'interoprabilits, d'intgration, sans parler de tous les process qu'il va falloir revisiter pour faire le BUILD/RUN de tout ce nouveau bazar.  Tu es codeur, tu dois certainement savoir de quoi je parle... 
Huawe a galement une longueur d'avance en termes de stabilit de technologie et surtout en retour d'exprience sur les gros dploiements qu'ils ont dj effectus en Asie.  Ca galement, c'est d'une importance capitale quand on veut dployer des infras  trs large magnitude...

Enfin, comme j'ai tent d'expliquer plus haut, il y a de nombreux nouveaux marchs  conqurir parce que les attentes vis--vis de la 5G sont trs hautes.  Des retards de plusieurs mois de dploiement de la 5G vont forcment pnaliser l'Europe.  Parce que les autres auront dj commenc  domestiquer les usages de cette nouvelle techno et  innover, et une fois dploye en Europe, leur avantage comptitif sera certain.

Ce qu'il y a derrire la 5G va au-del de la technique pure.  Ce sont des cosystmes complets qui vont se former avec probablement de nouvelles dynamiques humaines et socitales.  Quand je regarde les 30 annes passes dans le secteur de l'IT, j'ai vu chronologiquement quatre grandes rvolutions technologiques qui ont profondment impact l'humanit:
- la victoire d'Ethernet et d'IP,
- l'explosion de l'Internet,
- la banalisation de la tlphonie mobile,,
- la ncessit du Cloud.

Je pense que le prochain point d'inflexion viendra par la 5G et qu'il est trs trs loin d'tre dbile...




> A un moment donn la techno deviens suffisamment puissante pour ne plus avoir la ncessit de la changer souvent et la 4g est je trouve suffisante, inutile de sauter le pas vers la 5g autant attendre un bon technologique plus important (6G ou 7G ou meme un rseau satellite basse altitude)
> c'est comme pour les smartphones qui sont aujourd'hui tres puissant et ne ncessite plus de les changer chaque annes, ou meme les pc aussi.


L, a me rappelle quelqu'un qui me disait il y a quelques annes que la fibre  la maison c'est de la merde.
Maintenant, a fait partie de ses critres de slection pour le nouvel appartement qu'il veut acheter.

Par contre, je te rassure.  Ceux qui n'auront pas besoin de ce progrs technologique pourront utiliser la 4G encore longtemps, elle ne sera pas dcommissionne du jour au lendemain.

-VX

----------


## ShigruM

c'est du blabla
en quoi la 5g est ncessaire  la tlmdecine, a la rgulation du traffic en temps rel ? on le fais dj sans 5G et les voitures autonomme n'ont pas besoin de 5G puisque par dfinition elles sont autonome justement.
quel est le rapport entre la 5G et l'ia ?

les dbits max de 20gbs wow mais pourquoi faire ? j'ai 100mbit chez moi et j'arrive pas  le saturer et aucun particulier n'y arrive... se sera cool tu pourras tlcharger ton jeu de 100go en 1 minutes au lieu de 5 et regarder la tl en 16k sur ton cran de 30pouce, lintrt et limit




> Les temps modernes aspirent l'homme  aller toujours plus haut et plus vite.  La 4G sera bientt  bout de souffle...


ouais la planete aussi est  bout de souffle et il serait temps de rationaliser nos rel besoins.

Il serait peut etre temps de se poser les bonnes question, la 4K me suffit ais je besoin d'acheter une nouvelle tl 8K 5G ?

et pour les objets connect vue les contraintes j'ai plus souvent vue l'utilisation de rseau lora que de la 4G... parce que un object connect sa ncessite que quelque ko/s de dbit max, ton frigo connect n'a pas besoin d'un super dbit et ping pour commander de la bouffe.

----------


## Invit

Vue ta fixation sur les smartphones et les voitures autonomes aux fonctionnalits limites et sur l'IoT bas dbit, effectivement pas sr que ce dbat ait un intrt quelconque  :8O: 
Dsol pour le drangement.

-VX

----------


## Aiekick

Assez d'accord avec ShigruM. et en plus, vu qu'on ne sait pas deja correctement scuriser nos terminaux avec nos debits actuels c'est une sacr connerie d'augmenter le dbit de manire aussi spectaculaire pour tout ce faire sniffer avant d'avoir le temps de dire ouf. 

c'est comme les videos deepfake, on le sait depuis le debut qu'on russira a les faire realistes, que ca va etre dtourn par les pirates a des fin criminelle ou de calomnies, et ils se posent la question que maintenant ? c'tait vident qu'on arriverai a les faire realistes. comme c'est vident qu'on aura de esclaves robots full connect et autonomes qui ce feront pirat a leur tour, il faut bien reflechir aux contre mesures avant d'y aller .

----------


## chrtophe

Lintrt du 5G par rapport au 4G, en faisant abstraction du dbit fourni est un peu le mme qu'entre IPv4 et IPv6. Celui-i permettra de supporter l'augmentation exponentielle des quipements connects. Et ipv6 intgre IPsec, qui sert  crypter les communications. Et passer de IPv4  IPv6 ncessite le remplacement des quipements et d'tre form dessus. Et en France on est particulirement en retard sur IPv6.

La scurit, c'est sur les quipements de cur de rseau qu'il se pose ici. Et ce n'est pas la technologie qui pose problme ici, mais on implmentation (backdors d'otigine). On peut faire le mme reproche  Intel, avec notamment le Intel Managment Engine qui permet de bypasser toutes les scurits du CPU et qui est trs peu document. J'ai vu galement une vido du defcon dmontrant la prsence d'un core ARM non document et dont l'usage est inconnu.

Huawei est actuellement le fabricant (ou un des fabricants) le plus en avance sur la 5G, Se passer de Huawei  va reprsenter un coup important et un retard technologique.

Je suis d'accord avec le fait qu'avoir du 8K au lieu de 4K ne nous sers  rien, Mais en France par exemple, cela va permettre l'arrive du trs haut dbit partout sans devoir fibrer les campagnes notamment.

Et avec l'usage devenu indispensable du cloud, de la vido via Internet, une connexion non haut dbit devient de plus en plus handicapant.

Le risque au niveau scurit est aussi li  l'augmentation des quipements connects. Il est vident que la R&D sur un objet connect vendu 10  ne va pas passer beaucoup de temps sur la scurit. Et rien qu' voir la raction des gens quand je les met en garde sur les risques du cloud en leur disant que ce qui est sur Internet, on en perd le contrle, et qu'ils me rpondent on s'en fout, on a rien de secret. Et quen en voit que certaines BOX sont encore en WEP, qu'il semble facile de pirater des feux rouges (cas rgulirement frquents)...

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Certaines grandes entreprises de technologie limitent l'accs des employs  Huawei,*
*ce qui rend difficile le dploiement de la technologie 5G*

La mise sur liste noire de Huawei par les tats-Unis continue de faire effet. Aujourdhui, lagence de presse londonienne Reuters a rapport que les ruptures de lien entre le chinois Huawei et les grandes entreprises mondiales de technologie, en particulier amricaines, continuent de se faire ressentir. Selon des sources proches du sujet, ces entreprises ont demand  leurs employs de cesser de parler de technologie et de normes techniques avec leurs homologues de Huawei Technologies Co Ltd en rponse  la rcente mise sur liste noire de l'entreprise chinoise. Cette situation,  en croire Reuters, rendrait difficile le dploiement de la 5G.

Aprs les nombreuses ruptures de contrats et de partenariats dont a t victime Huawei depuis sa mise sur liste noire par les USA, certaines entreprises semblent vouloir dsormais cesser tout dialogue avec le chinois Huawei. Selon ce que rapporte Reuters, les fabricants de puces Intel Corp et Qualcomm Inc, la socit de recherche en tlphonie mobile InterDigital Wireless Inc et le transporteur sud-coren LG Uplus ont empch leurs employs d'entretenir des conversations informelles avec Huawei, le plus grand fabricant mondial d'quipements de tlcommunications.

Lentreprise chinoise tant actuellement lun des plus grands activistes de la 5G dans le monde, son absence dans la mise en place de la technologie dans les rgions du monde la rendrait non seulement difficile selon les experts, mais coterait galement plus quil nen faut. Comme il a t indiqu en Europe par exemple, abandonner les quipements Huawei retarderait  le dploiement de la 5G denviron deux annes minimum et dautres informations dil y a quelques jours ont indiqu que la 5G europenne coterait environ 62 milliards de dollars de frais supplmentaires si les fournisseurs chinois sont bannis. LEurope va-t-elle prendre le risque ?


Les discussions entre les employs de Huawei et les autres entreprises de technologie font partie de la routine des runions internationales o les ingnieurs se runissent pour dfinir des normes techniques pour les technologies de communication, y compris la prochaine gnration de rseaux de tlphonie mobile appele 5G. Cette situation semble dlicate selon certains puisque,  en croire Reuters, dans son ordonnance contre Huawei, le Dpartement amricain du Commerce na pas interdit les contacts entre les entreprises et Huawei. Linstance amricaine aurait autoris les entreprises amricaines  interagir avec Huawei dans les organismes de normalisation jusqu'au mois d'aot  si ncessaire pour le dveloppement des normes commerciales lies la 5G .

Il sagirait donc dune initiative prise par ces entreprises elles-mmes de cesser tout contact avec lquipementier chinois. Daprs Reuters, une poigne de grandes entreprises de technologie amricaines et trangres ont demand  leurs employs de limiter certaines formes dinteraction directe avec les employs de Huawei, car ils cherchaient  viter tout problme avec le gouvernement amricain. Dun ct, Intel et Qualcomm auraient dclar avoir fourni des instructions de conformit aux employs, mais ont refus de les commenter davantage. Dun autre ct, souligne Reuters, un porte-parole d'InterDigital a dclar qu'il avait fourni des conseils aux ingnieurs pour s'assurer que la socit tait en conformit avec la rglementation amricaine.

Peut-on conclure l dune pression de la part du gouvernement amricain malgr les dclarations du Dpartement du Commerce ?  part ces deux premires socits, un responsable de LG Uplus a dclar que la socit  s'abstient volontairement d'interagir avec les travailleurs de Huawei, mis  part la ncessit de se rencontrer pour des problmes d'installation ou de maintenance de l'quipement rseau . LG Uplus aurait dclar  Reuters qu'il n'existait aucune politique officielle en matire de limitation des conversations avec Huawei. Ce dernier cependant na pas apport de commentaire par rapport au sujet qui le concerne. Tout ceci dit, cette situation, rapportent certains experts du secteur, va considrablement nuire au dploiement de la 5G.

Selon eux, les nouvelles restrictions pourraient ralentir le dploiement de la 5G, qui devrait tout alimenter, allant des transmissions vido  haute vitesse aux voitures autonomes. Nanmoins, explique toujours Reuters, plusieurs travailleurs de petites entreprises de tlcommunication ont dclar quon ne leur avait pas dit dviter les discussions avec Huawei lors de runions sur les normes, et de nombreux fournisseurs continuent de soutenir les accords existants avec Huawei. Il est difficile de savoir dans quelle mesure les communications avec Huawei ont t rduites, voire pas du tout, dans le secteur des technologies.

 Il y a eu beaucoup de malentendus  propos de ce que je vois et de ce que me disent les clients et collgues en ce qui concerne les restrictions imposes par le Dpartement du Commerce , a dclar Doug Jacobson, avocat spcialis dans le contrle des exportations bas  Washington. Il a dclar que les entreprises interdisant  leurs employs de contacter Huawei taient  excessives , car les restrictions n'empchent pas la communication, mais uniquement le transfert de technologie. De ce fait, lentreprise chinoise est devenue une figure centrale de la guerre commerciale entre les deux plus grandes conomies du monde. Huawei a ni  plusieurs reprises tre contrl par le gouvernement chinois, l'arme ou les services de renseignements, mais la situation reste pour l'instant inchange.

Daprs Reuters, les ingnieurs et architectes systmes reprsentant leurs employeurs aux runions du 3GPP (3rd Generation Partnership Project), un consortium mondial d'associations de l'industrie visant  dfinir les spcifications 5G d'ici  mars 2020, organisent souvent des discussions gnrales et formelles en sessions plus restreintes et moins documentes  mesure qu'ils essayent de trouver un accord avec ses rivaux. Mais lors de la runion du 3GPP en Californie la semaine dernire, l'un des trois prsidents du groupe, Balazs Bertenyi de Nokia, a dclar aux participants qu'une plus grande partie des conversations, d'habitude  hors ligne , seraient dsormais documentes par l'organisme de normalisation avec des notes et d'autres enregistrements publics.

Les entreprises ont choisi de limiter les conversations informelles dans lesquels leurs ingnieurs se sentent plus  l'aise pour discuter de la technologie propritaire avec leurs concurrents afin de les persuader de la raison pour laquelle leurs recherches ou leurs innovations sont plus valables, ont dclar les sources. Dans ce sens, Jorge Contreras, professeur de droit  l'Universit de l'Utah et membre de l'IEEE a dclar que Huawei n'est pas juste une entreprise. Ils sont,  bien des gards, le leader de la technologie 5G. Les exclure est trs difficile, alors cela risque de perturber l'ensemble du projet.  Si lide est de crer une 5G non chinoise, je ne suis pas sr que ce soit possible. Mme si c'est le cas, serait-ce aussi bien ? , sest-il interrog sur la question qui fait dbat.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Qu'en est-il dans votre entreprise ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Huawei perd galement ses liens avec la Wi-Fi Alliance et la SD Association et ses livraisons pourraient diminuer d'un quart cette anne

 ::fleche::  La 5G europenne coterait environ 62 milliards $ supplmentaires si les fournisseurs chinois sont bannis d'aprs un groupe de lobbying des tlcoms

 ::fleche::  Abandonner les quipements Huawei retarderait le dploiement de la 5G en Europe  de probablement deux ans , selon le PDG de Vodafone

----------


## Stan Adkens

*La Chine a mis en garde les entreprises technologiques contre les consquences que pourrait avoir leur coopration* 
*Avec l'interdiction amricaine* 

Les consquences de lajout du gant chinois Huawei Technologies Co Ltd, l'un des principaux fournisseurs de technologie 5G, sur la liste noire commerciale par le Bureau de l'industrie et de la scurit des Etats-Unis continuent de stendre aux entreprises de technologie. Des reprsentants du gouvernement chinois auraient convoqu une srie de runions la semaine dernire au cours desquelles ils auraient mis en garde de nombreuses entreprises de technologie contre des  consquences dsastreuses  que pourrait avoir leur coopration avec l'interdiction amricaine de continuer de faire des affaires avec Huawei. Des sources qui connaissent bien la situation ont dclar ceci  Reuters en fin de la semaine dernire. 

Le prsident Donald Trump a sign un dcret tablissant les bases pour empcher des entreprises de tlcommunications originaires des pays adversaires des Etats-Unis de vendre du matriel aux tats-Unis, en mai dernier. Des mesures connexes du ministre du Commerce ont suivies cette dcision empchant Huawei et ses entreprises allies de faire affaire avec les entreprises amricaines. Linterdiction amricaine vise principalement lentreprise chinoise Huawei que ladministration Trump prsente comme  une menace pour la scurit des tats-Unis. Les Etats-Unis ont mme fait pression sur leurs allis pour quils bannissent lquipementier chinois. Toutefois, Huawei continue de soutenir que son quipement ne reprsente aucun risque pour la scurit.  


Il faut noter quune guerre commerciale fait rage entre la Chine et les Etats-Unis depuis plusieurs mois. Les deux pays ont mme revu rcemment  la hausse, de part et dautre, le nombre de produits touchs par la hausse des tarifs douaniers. Aprs que Huawei ait t priv de nombreux biens et services qui lui sont ncessaires, Pkin a annonc qu'elle publierait sa propre liste d'entreprises trangres  peu fiables . Il a galement laiss entendre qu'il limiterait son approvisionnement en terres rares aux tats-Unis, selon Reuters. Mais avant de passer  lacte, la Chine a bien voulu convoquer des entreprises technologiques mondiales pour des pourparlers.

Selon le New York Times, le fabricant d'ordinateurs amricain Dell Technologies Inc, Samsung Electronics Co Ltd et SK Hynix Inc de la Core du Sud, ainsi que le concepteur britannique de puces ARM ont t convoques  des runions mardi et mercredi derniers. Pour rappel, ARM et bien dautres socits amricaines ont interrompu leur collaboration avec Huawei aprs la prise des mesures par ladministration Trump afin dviter les consquences du non-respect  de linterdiction.  
Le New York Times a rapport que lors de ces runions diriges par la National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) de la Chine, les grandes entreprises de technologie trangres ont t mises en garde contre le respect de linterdiction amricaine de vendre des technologies amricaines  des entreprises chinoises, sous peine de subir des consquences terribles.

Selon Reuters, une personne de chez Microsoft Corp a dclar que lentrevue de l'entreprise avec les responsables chinois n'tait pas un avertissement direct, mais ils ont clairement indiqu  l'entreprise que le respect des interdictions amricaines entranerait probablement d'autres complications pour toutes les entreprises du secteur. Selon la personne qui a inform Reuters, lentreprise a t exhorte  ne pas prendre des mesures htives ou irrflchies avant que la situation ne soit bien comprise. Microsoft na pas rpondu  la demande de commentaire de Reuters.

Selon une autre personne d'une autre socit de technologie amricaine en Chine qui a t informe par ses collgues de la rencontre avec les dirigeants chinois, le ton, lors de la runion, tait  beaucoup plus doux  que prvu.  Sans parler de Huawei. Pas d'ultimatums. Il suffit de demander  rester dans le pays, de contribuer  la ngociation gagnant-gagnant , a dclar la personne qui a voulu garder lanonymat   Reuters.

Par ailleurs, les responsables chinois seraient en train de mettre  en place un mcanisme de gestion pour protger les technologies cls de la Chine , a dclar samedi dans un tweet Hu Xijin, le rdacteur en chef du tablod Global Times.  Il s'agit d'une tape importante dans l'amlioration du systme et de la lutte contre la rpression amricaine , a-t-il expliqu.  Une fois en vigueur, certaines exportations de technologie vers les tats-Unis seront soumises au contrle.  Mais pendant que la Chine se prpare contre loffensive amricaine, la Maison-Blanche cherche  retarder lapplication de l'interdiction pour les entrepreneurs partenaires de Huawei.   

*La Maison-Blanche demande plus de temps afin de prparer linterdiction pour les entrepreneurs travaillant avec Huawei* 

Loi d'autorisation de la Dfense nationale (NDAA), interdit l'utilisation des fonds fdraux pour lachat des produits de Huawei, en invoquant des proccupations de scurit nationale, selon Reuters. Le gouvernement fdral a notamment interdit l'achat direct d'quipement Huawei, ce qui devrait entrer en vigueur cette anne. Mais le Bureau de la gestion et du budget (OMB) de la Maison-Blanche a demand au Congrs amricain de lui accorder plus de temps pour interdire progressivement les contrats fdraux avec les entreprises qui font affaire avec Huawei. Toute chose qui arrange les autorits chinoises qui demandent  ce que les entreprises de technologique ne se prcipitent pas pour appliquer linterdiction amricaine, mais aussi les entreprises chinoises qui auront le temps de se prparer avant une ventuelle interdiction dfinitive. 

Selon Reuters, le gouvernement amricain aurait besoin de deux annes supplmentaires pour laborer des rgles afin de complter la loi qui exige que les fournisseurs et entrepreneurs tiers limitent leurs achats et l'utilisation du matriel Huawei. Dans un communiqu, Jacob Wood, porte-parole de l'OMB, a dclar :
 Il s'agit de s'assurer que les entreprises qui font affaire avec le gouvernement amricain ou qui reoivent des subventions et des prts fdraux ont le temps de ne plus faire affaire avec Huawei et d'autres entreprises technologiques chinoises inscrites sur la liste de la NDAA .

Reuters rapporte que plus tt cette semaine, Russ Vought, directeur par intrim de l'OMB, a empch la publication dune lettre par le Congrs. Selon M. Vought, ce dlai supplmentaire  assurerait la mise en uvre effective de l'interdiction sans compromettre les objectifs de scurit souhaits  et qu'il y aurait une  rduction spectaculaire  du nombre d'entrepreneurs capables de vendre au gouvernement des tats-Unis. Ce dlai supplmentaire complte  quatre ans la priode pendant laquelle les entrepreneurs du gouvernement peuvent encore acheter l'quipement Huawei avant que la restriction nentre en vigueur pour eux.  Selon  M. Vought, ce dlai donnerait  plus de temps pour rflchir aux impacts potentiels et aux solutions possibles .

Toutefois, ce dlai nenlverait rien aux consquences du dcret sign par le prsident Trump en mai dernier, ainsi quaux mesures qui ont ajout Huawei sur la liste noire commerciale amricaine, selon Reuters. Cependant, malgr ces mesures dinterdiction en vigueur, le secrtaire amricain au Trsor Steven Mnuchin a dclar dimanche que le prsident Donald Trump pourrait assouplir les restrictions amricaines sur Huawei s'il y avait des progrs dans le diffrend commercial avec la Chine.

*Trump pourrait relcher un peu dans linterdiction contre Huawei si les ngociations commerciales avancent*

Les ngociations sont actuellement au point mort entre les deux  adversaires , mais pourraient tre relances plus tard ce mois lors dune rencontre prvue entre les prsidents Xi et Trump, en marge du sommet du G20. Mieux encore, Trump pourrait peut-tre desserrer ltau, en cas de progrs dans les ngociations commerciales.  M. Mnuchin a dclar :

 Je pense que ce que le prsident dit, c'est que si nous allons de l'avant sur le plan commercial, il sera peut-tre prt  faire certaines choses sur Huawei s'il obtient du rconfort de la Chine  ce sujet et certaines garanties.  Mais ce sont des questions de scurit nationale , a-t-il ajout.  Si la Chine veut aller de l'avant avec l'accord, nous sommes prts  aller de l'avant selon les conditions que nous avons tablies. Si la Chine ne veut pas aller de l'avant, le prsident Trump est parfaitement heureux d'aller de l'avant avec les tarifs douaniers pour rquilibrer la relation .

Rappelons quun accord dimmigration a eu lieu rcemment entre le Mexique et les Etats-Unis. Pourquoi pas un accord commercial entre la Chine et les Etats-Unis, et du fait mme que la situation de Huawei et dautres entreprises chinoises en dpendent en partie.    

Source : The New York Times, Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la mise en garde du gouvernement chinois  ?  
 ::fleche::  Trump pourrait relcher un peu dans linterdiction contre Huawei si les ngociations commerciales avancent. Quels commentaires faites-vous de cela ?
 ::fleche::  La Maison-Blanche demande plus de temps afin de prparer linterdiction pour les entrepreneurs travaillant avec Huawei.  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  La Chine prvoit un fonds de 47 milliards de dollars pour stimuler son industrie de semi-conducteurs, et rduire le foss technologique avec les USA
 ::fleche::  Les sanctions amricaines contre ZTE pourraient  nouveau entrer en vigueur aprs un vote du Snat, malgr les efforts de Donald Trump
 ::fleche::  USA : la bataille opposant ZTE et les tats-Unis touche  sa fin, suite  un accord autour d'un dpt d'entiercement de 400 millions de dollars
 ::fleche::  Technologie 5G : la France dgaine la  loi Huawei , ou plutt une  rponse technique et technologique  un problme technique et technologique. 
 ::fleche::  La Chine aurait commenc la production de ses processeurs x86 pour serveurs bass sur AMD Zen, Dhyana serait un clone pur et simple d'EPYC

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Huawei encourage les dveloppeurs  publier des applications sur sa vitrine de tlchargement AppGallery,*
*suite  l'interdiction amricaine * 

Le mois dernier, Google a exclu Huawei de ses mises  jour Android, bien que le dpartement amricain du Commerce ait accord  lquipementier chinois une licence gnrale de trois mois pour mettre  jour les appareils existants, assouplissant ainsi temporairement les restrictions d'accs des composants amricains  Huawei. Les tlphones Huawei fonctionnent sur une version du systme d'exploitation mobile Android de Google.

Un dveloppeur anonyme a partag lundi un courriel sur le forum Android XDA Developers, faisant dcouvrir une invitation de Huawei  rejoindre AppGallery. Le courriel indiquait que AppGallery compte 270 millions d'utilisateurs actifs mensuels sur 350 millions de tlphones et une communaut de 560 000 dveloppeurs. 

*AppGallery*

Pour rappel, AppGallery est la plateforme officielle de distribution dapplications Android de HUAWEI. Pour encourager les utilisateurs  se tourner vers sa vitrine de tlchargement, lquipementier explique sur la page ddie quelle est dot dune dtection des menaces en quatre tapes :  il sagit dun systme de scurit professionnel dot des fonctions suivantes: dtection de comportement malveillant, contrle de confidentialit, analyse de vulnrabilit du systme de scurit, vrification de l'authenticit du nom, de la personne, de lappareil et de l'environnement didentification garantissant que toutes les applications de AppGallery sont sans danger . 

Il met galement en avant ce quil appelle la slection Smart app :  AppGallery offre une slection dapplications diverses et choisies pour vous dans les catgories lifestyle, voyage, divertissement et bien dautres encore. Les algorithmes Machine Learning vous aident  trouver prcisment et rapidement ce dont vous avez besoin. 

Il voque galement dautres lments comme le classement dapplications  les plus tlcharges, les mieux notes, les plus vendues, les plus grands succs et les applications dernier cri Nos classements sont actualiss tous les jours pour que vous puissiez tlcharger les meilleures applications . Sans oublier le gestionnaire dapplications :  AppGallery vous permet de grer les mises  jour et installations dapplications ou de packages ainsi que de librer de lespace. Vous pouvez galement configurer la mise  jour automatique de vos applications sur Wi-Fi . 


*Opration sduction des dveloppeurs*

 Afin de garantir une utilisation fluide de votre application  nos utilisateurs, Huawei s'est engage  vous fournir une assistance complte pour vous aider  publier votre application dans AppGallery , aurait dclar l'invitation envoye par courrier lectronique.

Le chinois offre galement laccs gratuit au portail Huawei Developer, a rapport XDA Developers.

*Hongmeng OS, Oak OS, le systme dexploitation dHuawei* 

Huawei n'aurait apparemment pas l'intention immdiate de lancer son propre systme d'exploitation, qui est en dveloppement depuis 2012 et pourrait s'appeler "Hongmeng pour le march chinois et Oak  lextrieur de la Chine (cest en tout cas un nom qua dpos Huawei auprs de Office de lUnion europenne pour la proprit intellectuelle (EUIPO) le 24 mai 2018). Des informations  ce sujets ont fus et laissaient entendre que cette option est envisage comme ultime recours si Android est dfinitivement supprim en tant qu'option pour ses clients possdant un smartphone.

Comme rapport prcdemment, HongMeng OS devrait tre le nom utilis pour le march chinois, pas de changement  ce niveau l. Il est dcrit comme un systme dexploitation compatible non seulement avec les smartphones de Huawei, mais aussi avec ses tablettes et montres connectes, voire ordinateurs pour remplacer Windows. Ce dernier point est encore  claircir.

Si lon sait que le groupe travaille depuis des annes  une telle solution, il est trs fort probable quil ne sagisse pas dun OS reprenant tout de zro mais bas sur Android Open Source Project, qui comme son nom lindique est libre de droit. Huawei devrait sappuyer sur son App Gallery et proposer une compatibilit avec les applications Android. Les dveloppeurs nauront alors pas besoin de dvelopper des applications destines spcialement au magasin de Huawei.


Le bannissement d'Android a fait suite  un dcret des tats-Unis publi en mai. qui tablit les bases pour empcher des entreprises de tlcommunications chinoises telles que Huawei de vendre du matriel aux tats-Unis. La mesure vise  neutraliser la capacit de la Chine  compromettre les rseaux sans fil et les systmes informatiques amricains de la prochaine gnration. Lordonnance interdit lachat ou lutilisation de toute technologie de communication produite par des entits contrles par  un adversaire tranger  susceptible de saboter des systmes de communication amricains ou de crer des  effets catastrophiques  sur linfrastructure amricaine. Y faisant suite, le ministre amricain du Commerce a pris une mesure connexe qui interdit aux entreprises amricaines de vendre des composants et des logiciels  Huawei et  70 de ses affilis (dsormais inscrits sur la liste amricaine dentits  bannir) sans autorisation. 

Huawei a dpos une requte devant un tribunal amricain afin que la lgislation amricaine interdisant aux agences fdrales d'acheter ses produits soit juge inconstitutionnelle. Cependant, craignant des rpercurssions juridiques, certains fournisseurs de matriel et de logiciels ont prfr se tenir  lcart de lquipementier Huawei : Amazon Japon ne vendrait plus d'appareils Huawei, et Microsoft aurait retir les ordinateurs portables MateBook de Huawei de sa boutique en ligne.

Les scientifiques de Huawei se sont vus interdire l'examen d'articles scientifiques par l'diteur amricain Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE). Mais l'IEEE a fait marche arrire aprs avoir reu plus dinformations du ministre amricain du commerce.

Fin mai, Trump aurait fait valoir  la presse qu'il attendrait une offre pour sortir Huawei de la liste noire, une entre dans la liste noire qui a dailleurs t le levier de l'escalade des tensions commerciales entre la Chine et les tats-Unis.

*Google met en garde la Maison Blanche contre le bannissement de Huawei* 

Suite  ces dcisions (dcret prsidentiel), Google tait lune des premires entreprises amricaines  saligner et  sevrer Huawei de sa licence Android. Daprs les derniers retours au sujet de cette rixe entre Amricains et Chinois, la firme de Mountain View veut faire machine arrire. De hauts responsables de Google font pression sur le gouvernement amricain pour que lentreprise soit exempte de linterdiction du ministre du Commerce de vendre des composants et logiciels  Huawei, ce, daprs les retours dun trio dindividus au courant des tractations.

La firme de Mountain View joue la carte de la scurit pour faire plier le gouvernement Trump. Google craint particulirement que le fait que les smartphones Huawei ne reoivent pas de mises  jour pousse lentreprise chinoise  foncer sur la piste dun fork dAndroid. Daprs les informateurs, le gant de la recherche en ligne souligne en sus que le camp chinois est susceptible davoir une meilleure matrise technologique de la pile Android avec sa version modifie de lOS. Il viendrait alors que cette dernire (et donc les smartphones de Huawei) serait plus permable  des tentatives de piratage de la Chine. 

Un autre aspect auquel la firme de Mountain View ne touche pas dans son argumentaire cest celui qui concerne son business. En effet, avec les restrictions amricaines en place, Google perd (pour le moment) un gros client. Malgr son absence aux tats-Unis, Huawei maintient son rang de deuxime fournisseur mondial de smartphones et continue  rduire l'cart avec Samsung. Daprs de rcentes statistiques de Gartner, Les ventes de smartphones Huawei ont augment dans toutes les rgions.  Huawei a particulirement bien russi dans deux de ses plus grandes rgions, lEurope et la Grande Chine, o ses ventes de smartphones ont augment de 69 % et 33 %, respectivement , indique la firme spcialise en analyse des marchs. Ce dtail a son importance quand on sait que la mise  lcart de Huawei risque de sevrer Google daccs  tous ces terminaux desquels lentreprise pourrait extirper son ptrole  ces prcieux data qui constituent lune de ses plus importantes sources de revenus.


*La Maison-Blanche demande plus de temps afin de prparer linterdiction pour les entrepreneurs travaillant avec Huawei* 

Le gouvernement fdral a interdit l'achat direct d'quipement Huawei, ce qui devrait entrer en vigueur cette anne. Mais le Bureau de la gestion et du budget (OMB) de la Maison-Blanche a demand au Congrs amricain de lui accorder plus de temps pour interdire progressivement les contrats fdraux avec les entreprises qui font affaire avec Huawei. Toute chose qui arrange les autorits chinoises qui demandent  ce que les entreprises de technologique ne se prcipitent pas pour appliquer linterdiction amricaine, mais aussi les entreprises chinoises qui auront le temps de se prparer avant une ventuelle interdiction dfinitive. 

Selon Reuters, le gouvernement amricain aurait besoin de deux annes supplmentaires pour laborer des rgles afin de complter la loi qui exige que les fournisseurs et entrepreneurs tiers limitent leurs achats et l'utilisation du matriel Huawei. Dans un communiqu, Jacob Wood, porte-parole de l'OMB, a dclar :
 Il s'agit de s'assurer que les entreprises qui font affaire avec le gouvernement amricain ou qui reoivent des subventions et des prts fdraux ont le temps de ne plus faire affaire avec Huawei et d'autres entreprises technologiques chinoises inscrites sur la liste de la NDAA .

Reuters rapporte que plus tt cette semaine, Russ Vought, directeur par intrim de l'OMB, a empch la publication dune lettre par le Congrs. Selon M. Vought, ce dlai supplmentaire  assurerait la mise en uvre effective de l'interdiction sans compromettre les objectifs de scurit souhaits  et qu'il y aurait une  rduction spectaculaire  du nombre d'entrepreneurs capables de vendre au gouvernement des tats-Unis. Ce dlai supplmentaire complte  quatre ans la priode pendant laquelle les entrepreneurs du gouvernement peuvent encore acheter l'quipement Huawei avant que la restriction nentre en vigueur pour eux. Selon M. Vought, ce dlai donnerait  plus de temps pour rflchir aux impacts potentiels et aux solutions possibles .

Toutefois, ce dlai nenlverait rien aux consquences du dcret sign par le prsident Trump en mai dernier, ainsi quaux mesures qui ont ajout Huawei sur la liste noire commerciale amricaine, selon Reuters. Cependant, malgr ces mesures dinterdiction en vigueur, le secrtaire amricain au Trsor Steven Mnuchin a dclar dimanche que le prsident Donald Trump pourrait assouplir les restrictions amricaines sur Huawei s'il y avait des progrs dans le diffrend commercial avec la Chine.

Source : XDA, Huawei

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Demander aux dveloppeurs de publier sur sa vitrine de tlchargement serait-il un lment qui indique que Huawei se prparerait  lancer son systme d'exploitation mobile ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La Chine prvoit un fonds de 47 milliards de dollars pour stimuler son industrie de semi-conducteurs, et rduire le foss technologique avec les USA
 ::fleche::  Les sanctions amricaines contre ZTE pourraient  nouveau entrer en vigueur aprs un vote du Snat, malgr les efforts de Donald Trump
 ::fleche::  USA : la bataille opposant ZTE et les tats-Unis touche  sa fin, suite  un accord autour d'un dpt d'entiercement de 400 millions de dollars
 ::fleche::  Technologie 5G : la France dgaine la  loi Huawei , ou plutt une  rponse technique et technologique  un problme technique et technologique. 
 ::fleche::  La Chine aurait commenc la production de ses processeurs x86 pour serveurs bass sur AMD Zen, Dhyana serait un clone pur et simple d'EPYC

----------


## ShigruM

de toute facon l'histoire de bannir huawei pourrais faire perdre des annes  l'europe en 5G c'est du bullshit.
La 5G est dploy en core du sud, commence a l'etre au japon et au USA et c'est pas Huawei qui est utilis mais LG Uplus, ecricson et nokia.

ecrison et nokia sont des europens.. la vrit c'est que Huawei est moins cher (du au protectionnsime chinnois) et que les oprateurs prfere payer moins cher. Mais si huawei est banni il y'aura la 5G dans les mmes dlai mais les oprateurs vont devoir payer plus cher.

----------


## Invit

> La 5G est dploy en core du sud, commence a l'etre au japon et au USA et c'est pas Huawei qui est utilis mais LG Uplus, ecricson et nokia.


Maintenant, devines qui tait le fournisseur *des quipements 4G* dans ces diffrents pays...
Ben en Core du Sud, c'tait LG Uplus (issu de la fusion LG Telecom et LG Dacom).
Au Japon, c'est un peu plus compliqu mais je rappelle  ton bon souvenir que leur business des mobiles s'appuie en grande partie sur ...  Sony Ericsson.  C'est notamment le gros contrat qui avait t sign avec Softbank Mobile et Ericsson, cf 

https://www.ericsson.com/en/press-re...csson-in-japan

notamment ce paragraphe:




> Ericsson will upgrade, expand and perform systems integration of SOFTBANK MOBILE's existing packet core network to Evolved Packet Core


qui a stimul la migration vers la 4G LTE dans ce pays.

Concernant les US, je n'ai pas trouv de stats fiables et comme tu sembles connatre la rponse, n'hsites pas  partager.

Je ne reviendrai pas sur les raisons plus qu'videntes qui poussent  la tendance gnrale d'utiliser le mme quipementier pour migrer vers la 5G, ta pitre connaissance des technologies oprateurs semblent limiter ton intellect (au point  penser que si la 4G te suffit, c'est forcment que la 4G doit suffire aux autres et donc que tout a est inutile).




> Mais si huawei est banni il y'aura la 5G dans les mmes dlai mais les oprateurs vont devoir payer plus cher.


Non, dlais extrmement plus longs (le rapport de la GSMA parle de 18 mois).
Et effectivement, tant donn le surcot, impact sur l'accs au service pour l'utilisateur et surtout les industries et la recherche.  Pour info, c'est en Europe que l'accs aux services oprateurs cote le moins cher (d'ailleurs en Europe, c'est en France le mins cher).

-VX

----------


## Ryu2000

Au lieu de s'occuper de la 5G on devrait terminer d'installer la fibre optique  ::P: 
La 4G va dj suffisamment vite.

----------


## earhater

> Non, dlais extrmement plus longs (le rapport de la GSMA parle de 18 mois).
> Et effectivement, tant donn le surcot, impact sur l'accs au service pour l'utilisateur et surtout les industries et la recherche. Pour info, c'est en Europe que l'accs aux services oprateurs cote le moins cher (d'ailleurs en Europe, c'est en France le mins cher).


D'autant plus qu'il faut ajouter le business model que je trouve terrible de l'achat des bandes de frquences

ALLEMAGNE : LES ENCHRES POUR LA 5G S'ENVOLENT

5G EN FRANCE : VITER LE SCNARIO ITALIEN DE SURRENCHRES


Dont chaque euros investi dans ces scandales que sont les enchres aux frquences (je ne me souviens pas comment c'tait pour la 4G mais pas souvenir que c'tait aussi terrible) ne le sera pas dans l'investissement des infrastructures ...

----------


## Invit

Oui, la vente des licences est une autre tracasserie...

De mmoire, les licences 4G en France avaient rapport presque 4 Milliards d'euros dans les caisses de l'Etat.
Vue la tendance actuelle  rcler le fond de tous les tiroirs disponibles, les oprateurs ont de quoi tre inquiets.

-VX

----------


## chrtophe

> Au lieu de s'occuper de la 5G on devrait terminer d'installer la fibre optique


Tirer des fibres revient beaucoup plus cher et prend beaucoup plus de temps que de mettre des antennes.

----------


## ShigruM

> Tirer des fibres revient beaucoup plus cher et prend beaucoup plus de temps que de mettre des antennes.


bah oui une techno de qualit cote plus cher que de la merde c'est vident.


vxlan.is.top, je crois que t'es encore trop jeune pour comprendre, tu fantasme sur du vent, la 5G ne vas rien changer a ta vie, faut arrter de croire le marketing  ::mouarf::

----------


## chrtophe

> bah oui une techno de qualit cote plus cher que de la merde c'est vident.


 P
Si tu veux payer entre 300  750  pour avoir la fibre,  toi de voir, c'est les tarifs moyens en FTTO (fibre ddie) :  toi de voir. Parce que si tu n'es pas en zone avec beaucoup de prises (donc rentable pour un oprateur), peu de chance que l'a fibre arrive jusque chez toi.

D'ailleurs pour les lecteurs habitant hors de la france, combien vous coute en moyenne un accs Internet ADSL, un fibre et 1 4G ? et avec quel dbit ?

----------


## Invit

> vxlan.is.top, je crois que t'es encore trop jeune pour comprendre, tu fantasme sur du vent, la 5G ne vas rien changer a ta vie, faut arrter de croire le marketing


Je te rassure, j'ai suffisamment d'esprit critique, d'annes de mtier et de connexions avec des experts techniques pour me faire mon propre jugement, j'ai certainement pas besoin de marketing pour comprendre la porte de ce qui est en train de se jouer  ::roll:: 

-VX

----------


## ShigruM

> P
> Si tu veux payer entre 300  750  pour avoir la fibre,  toi de voir, c'est les tarifs moyens en FTTO (fibre ddie) :  toi de voir. Parce que si tu n'es pas en zone avec beaucoup de prises (donc rentable pour un oprateur), peu de chance que l'a fibre arrive jusque chez toi.
> 
> D'ailleurs pour les lecteurs habitant hors de la france, combien vous coute en moyenne un accs Internet ADSL, un fibre et 1 4G ? et avec quel dbit ?


j'ai la fibre et je la prfre 1000 fois  une connexion sans fil, j'ai un serveur (une petite machine sous un intel celeron) chez moi qui tourne H24 et me permet d'avoir mon propre cloud
et puis bon pour tlcharger des vidos/jeux vaut mieux de la fibre illimit que de la 4/5g brid  60go.
Bah oui parce que le sans fil c'est trs limit en data, les box 4g pour les guexu sans adsl c'est 200go/mois max... c'est ce que je consomme en vido seulement et en jeux j'en suis  540go le mois derniers avec les maj et co.

et ceux qui vont faire du cloud gaming cela vas allegrement exploser niveau conso, y'a interet que les oprateurs nous fasse des abonnements illimits.
Si pour 30 j'ai de la fibre illimit, alors puisque le sans fils cote moins cher selon des experts auto proclam ici, je devrais avoir de la 4g et 5G illimit pour moins cher non ? ah mais pourquoi ce n'est pas le cas... ?
bah oui mais non encore une fois marketing faut raquer, ils vont quand mme pas te donner de la fibre illimit  30/mois si il peuvent de refourrer un abo 5G 60go par mois pour 40.

Le peuple franais ces battues pour avoir de l'internet fixe illimit, c'est loin dtre le cas dans les autres pays. Les oprateurs ne peuvent plus faire marche arrire, donc ils ont tous intrt les oprateurs d'exploiter le filon sans fils tant qu'ils le peuvent et donc promettre un monde meilleurs avec la 5G et de polluer le pays avec encore plus d'antenne plutt que de mettre pleins de jolies fibres sous terre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tirer des fibres revient beaucoup plus cher et prend beaucoup plus de temps que de mettre des antennes.


Ouais mais c'est quand mme prvu que la fibre optique arrive.
QU'EST CE QUE LE PLAN FRANCE TRS HAUT DBIT ?



> 2013-2022 : 10 ANS POUR QUIPER 100% DU TERRITOIRE EN TRS HAUT DBIT
> Lanc en fvrier 2013, *le Plan France Trs Haut dbit vise  couvrir lintgralit du territoire en trs haut dbit dici 2022*, c'est--dire proposer un accs  Internet performant  l'ensemble des logements, des entreprises et des administrations. 
> 
> Pour atteindre cet objectif, il mobilise un investissement de 20 milliards deuros en dix ans, dont 3,3 milliards d'euros de ltat, pour dployer les infrastructures de l'Internet trs haut dbit sur tout le territoire.
> 
> Ce Plan, unique en Europe, reprsente un dfi indit qui vise  : 
> Renforcer la comptitivit de lconomie franaise et l'attractivit de la France par le raccordement prioritaire en fibre optique des zones dactivits conomique,Rendre possible la modernisation des services publics sur l'ensemble du territoire, y compris dans les zones rurales et de montagne, en apportant un accs  Internet performant les tablissements scolaires, les hpitaux, les maisons de sant, les maisons de l'emploi, etc.,Donner accs aux usages numriques  tous les citoyens.


Enfin je crois que c'est prioritairement de la fibre qui sera install.



> *Dans les territoires ruraux, les collectivits territoriales dploient des rseaux publics mobilisant plusieurs types de rseaux daccs  Internet (FttH, amlioration des dbits sur le rseau ADSL, satellite, Wimax, 4G)*. Proprit des collectivits territoriales, ces rseaux dinitiative publique proposent des services aux particuliers et entreprises par des fournisseurs daccs  Internet (FAI). Les recettes dexploitation et le cofinancement issus de ces FAI permettront ainsi de financier la moiti de linvestissement (13  14 milliards deuros). La seconde moiti de l'investissement (6,5 milliards d'euros) est finance par des subventions publiques, dont une enveloppe de subvention de l'tat de 3,3 milliards d'euros.


 la maison ce serait bizarre d'tre connect 5G.
Je prfre 1000 fois avoir la fibre optique et me connecter avec un cble rseau  ::P: 

Il y a des Suisses qui ne sont pas rassur :
5G et sant: dix points pour comprendre



> Plus de 42 000 signatures  une ptition en ligne contre la 5G en Suisse. Des groupes trs actifs sur Facebook. Une demande de moratoire exige par les Verts vaudois et le PDC genevois. Des confrences en Suisse romande sur ce thme. Une alerte lance, au niveau international, par 170 scientifiques. La liste est longue et sans doute loin dtre exhaustive. La 5G fait peur et suscite une mobilisation contre elle indite.

----------


## micka132

> Les oprateurs ne peuvent plus faire marche arrire, donc ils ont tous intrt les oprateurs d'exploiter le filon sans fils tant qu'ils le peuvent et donc promettre un monde meilleurs avec la 5G et de polluer le pays avec encore plus d'antenne plutt que de mettre pleins de jolies fibres sous terre.


Surtout que le problme c'est que le dbit est partag. Ok si t'es le seul sur ton antenne relai la 5G envoie du lourd, par contre lors des vnements c'est une autre histoire  ::D: . Le gars qui habite  cot d'un stade de foot, s'il compte que sur son forfait tlphone 5G pour la maison il l'aura bien dans l'os !

----------


## Invit

> Surtout que le problme c'est que le dbit est partag. Ok si t'es le seul sur ton antenne relai la 5G envoie du lourd, par contre lors des vnements c'est une autre histoire . Le gars qui habite  cot d'un stade de foot, s'il compte que sur son forfait tlphone 5G pour la maison il l'aura bien dans l'os !


C'est le mme problme avec la fibre...
Parce que pour un btiment donn ou pour une zone d'utilisateurs donne, les oprateurs dploient gnralement des switches mutualiss.  Et plus il y a d'appartements connects, moins il y a de bande passante disponible...

-VX

----------


## Itachiaurion

Autant je suis pour privilgier la fibre a la 5G autant toutes les alertes sur le danger des ondes, pour le moment a fait pas du tout consensus. C'est pas parce que 42 000 helvtes signe une ptition que a veut dire qu'il y a danger. a veut juste dire que les gens flippe et  ce nivaux l de preuve on pourrais aussi bien interdire les vaccins puisque a inquite certainement plus de personnes en France.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est le mme problme avec la fibre...


Peut-tre mais il ne peut pas y avoir une grosse saturation ponctuelle.
Avec la 5G il est possible qu'une foule arrive et se mette  regarder des vidos en 1080p.




> C'est pas parce que 42 000 helvtes signe une ptition que a veut dire qu'il y a danger.


Ouais ils disent juste "tudier le danger avant de mettre des antennes 5G partout".
a vient de a :
Vous ne comprenez pas tout  la 5G ? On rpond  9 questions sur le rseau qui va rvolutionner nos communications



> La multiplication des antennes et des frquences utilises fait natre des craintes sur de potentiels effets nfastes pour la sant. *"La 5G augmentera l'exposition aux champs lectromagntiques de radiofrquence", ont dj prvenu, en septembre 2017, plus de 170 scientifiques dans un moratoire. "Les effets sont : un risque de cancer, de stress cellulaire, d'augmentation des radicaux libres nocifs, de dommage gntique et du systme reproducteur, de dficits d'apprentissage et de mmoire, de troubles neurologiques", alertent-ils.*


Il y a des gens qui prfrent prvenir que gurir, avant de faire quelque chose ils aiment bien s'assurer que c'est safe.

----------


## chrtophe

> Surtout que le problme c'est que le dbit est partag. Ok si t'es le  seul sur ton antenne relai la 5G envoie du lourd, par contre lors des  vnements c'est une autre histoire


Pas sur, j'ai eu l'occasion de voir fonctionner une 4G box dans une zone fortement sollicit au niveau 4G, et a dpote bien. Je pense que c'est pas les mmes rseaux, peut -tre des antennes diffrentes, je sais pas.

----------


## ShigruM

je n'ai pas trop peur de la saturation du rseau avec la 5G car la 5G se sera pleins de petite antennes puissante au lieu d'une grosse antenne pour 1 zone. A paris ils prvoit limite 1 antenne /rue, des petites antennes cach dans un abris de bus, un lampadaire...etc.

Le risque de la 5G sur la sant je ne sais pas si il est bien rel, des scientifiques et organismes ont en tous cas mis des rserves sur la sant pour l'homme et/ou pour aussi les animaux comme les insectes.
Plutt que de nous prcipiter sur cette techno pourquoi ne pas attendre quelques annes supplmentaires et confirmer ou pas ces risques ?

mais aprs la question que je pose c'est quel est l'avenir rel de la 5G dans un monde ou bientt des milliers de petits satellites basse altitude couvrirons la plante d'internet ? cela fais assez doublons je trouve comme techno, et si la 5g offrira surement un meilleur dbit (et encore rien n'est sur), niveau latence sa dpend si tu te connecte a un serveur en france ou un serveur a l'autre bout du monde (le satellite sera meilleurs), suffit de vous connect  google.fr pour voir que on ne reste pas sur le continent...
https://geotraceroute.com/

et je sais pas si on pourra se connecter a ce rseau avec une mini antenne grosse comme celle d'une antenne 4G dans un smartphone ou bien si il faudra une grosse parabole.

quoiqu'il en soit entre rseau 5g ou un rseau satellite utilisable partout, si c'est mme offre et mme prix je pense que je prendrais le satellite au moins j'aurais une connexion partous, en france, en algrie, dans le dsert...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> ...


Ce qui est marrant avec toi ou ryu, c'est que vous prenez votre cas pour une gnralit.

Accessoirement, pour les satellites, je demande  voir si un smartphone standard arrive  en accrocher un. Quant aux dbits, je demande  voir, surtout si il y a beaucoup de monde de connect dessus. Sans compter qu'on peut pas les concentrer comme les antennes 4/5 G dans les zones densment peuples.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est que vous prenez votre cas pour une gnralit.


Comment a ?
Au niveau de la 5G je n'ai jamais parl du cas gnral.

J'ai juste dis que personnellement j'en ai rien  foutre de la 5G, a ne m'intresse pas du tout, je trouve dj la 4G suffisamment rapide. (et je l'utilise trs peu, je prfre utiliser mon PC de bureau qu'un smartphone)
Ce que je veux c'est la fibre optique et a finira par arriver chez moi.

Les tats sont  fond pour la 5G, ils pensent que a va relancer l'conomie, que a rvolutionner la technologie, que plein de solutions vont voir le jour.

La 5G: une rvolution technologique et conomique



> La nouvelle gnration de tlphonie mobile baptise 5G est de toutes les conversations au CES (Consumer Electronic Show) de Las Vegas, le grand rendez-vous de l'lectronique grand public. Elle promet un dbit beaucoup plus performant, potentiellement 100 fois plus rapide que la 4G, le standard actuel. Elle est porteuse d'espoirs dans de nombreux domaines, tels que les transports, l'industrie et la sant. La 5G nest pas encore mise en place mais *pour les quipementiers comme pour les gouvernements, elle reprsente dj un enjeu conomique majeur*.


Gnralement quand on attend trop de quelque chose on est du.
Les tats devraient moins s'emballer... L c'est la course  la 5G, elle va arriver trs vite partout, mais peut-tre que a ne sauvera par l'conomie comme ils l'attendent.
Peut-tre que je me trompe et qu'il y aura vraiment une rvolution conomique grce  la 5G.
Mais si a se trouve a va juste motiver des consommateurs  acheter un smartphone compatible et a n'ira pas beaucoup plus loin...

La 5G provoque un vent de panique au sein des services de scurit europens



> *Les responsables europens nont pas cd, en mars, aux pressions amricaines et nont pas (encore ?) banni le chinois Huawei du futur rseau sans fil 5G*, mais ils dcouvrent que les ventuels risques despionnage et de menaces sur des secteurs stratgiques ne sont pas les seuls dangers auxquels les pays membres de lUnion europenne (UE) devront faire face.
> 
> En effet, les services de police et de renseignement alertent sur le fait que *le dveloppement de la 5G pourrait singulirement compliquer, voire rendre impossibles, les actuels reprages de communications, coutes et localisations, outils indispensables dans la lutte contre les criminels et les terroristes*.


Quoi que si la 5G rend la surveillance plus difficile c'est peut-tre sympa comme technologie  ::mouarf::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Comment a ?
> Au niveau de la 5G je n'ai jamais parl du cas gnral.
> 
> J'ai juste dis que personnellement j'en ai rien  foutre de la 5G, a ne m'intresse pas du tout, je trouve dj la 4G suffisamment rapide. (et je l'utilise trs peu, je prfre utiliser mon PC de bureau qu'un smartphone)


Au temps pour moi.

Cela dit de ce que j'en ai lu, la 5G c'est pas vraiment destin  nos smartphones (franchement si c'est pour regarder une srie en 4k dans le bus...), mais pour tout le reste, qui serait compltement invisible pour le public. C'est sur qu'une connexion fibre fixe est plus fiable, voire plus rapide, mais on ne peut pas poser de la fibre partout (et ce n'est pas rentable d'en poser partout)

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est sur qu'une connexion fibre fixe est plus fiable, voire plus rapide


Et ouais  :8-):  :8-):  :8-): 




> pour tout le reste, qui serait compltement invisible pour le public.


Pour l'instant je ne vois pas ce que a va apporter.
Quels services vont apparatre ?
Qu'est-ce qui a besoin d'une connexion internet et qui ne peut pas utiliser la fibre optique ?

Pour l'instant je n'ai vu que a :
Angleterre : Cisco teste le dploiement de la 5G en milieu rural dans l'industrie agro-alimentaire avec des  *vaches connectes* 

Et apparemment les antennes 5G nmettent pas forcment plus loin que les antennes 4G.
Avec la focalisation il y a moyen d'aller plus loin, mais c'est plus prcis (moins diffus).

J'attend de voir les rvolutions technologique qui vont apparatre avec la 5G.
Pour l'instant l o il y a des entreprises, il peut y avoir de la fibre optique.
Est-ce que dans un futur proche on sera tous souvent dans des endroits perdu o il n'y a pas de civilisation mais des antennes 5G ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour l'instant je ne vois pas ce que a va apporter.
> Quels services vont apparatre ?


a a t crit plus haut, je te laisse chercher (1 ou 2 pages)




> Qu'est-ce qui a besoin d'une connexion internet et qui ne peut pas utiliser la fibre optique ?


Tout ce qui est mobile, ou install dans un emplacement difficile d'accs. Pour le coup des objets mobiles, la 5G serait intressante pour le nombre d'objets qu'on peut connecter  une antenne, si j'ai bien lu, plus que la bande passante.

----------


## tes49

Salut

Devinez qu'elle marque est dj install sur le toit de ma rsidence, en gros matos (pour SFR ou Orange, ou peut-tre les deux ?! les deux sont l-haut..)...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Huawei se prpare  une baisse de 40 %  60 % des ventes internationales de smartphones*
*Malgr le lancement de Honor 20, selon un rapport*

Un mois aprs avoir t mis sur la liste noire commerciale amricaine, les activits internationales du gant chinois des technologies de l'information et de la communication, Huawei, continue  sajuster en fonction de linterdiction des Etats-Unis. Selon un rapport de Bloomberg publi le dimanche, lentreprise se prparerait  une baisse de 40 %  60 % des livraisons internationales de smartphones.   Selon des personnes qui connaissent bien la question que Bloomberg a cites dans son rapport, les responsables marketing et commerciaux de Huawei Technologies Co Ltd s'attendent en interne  une baisse des volumes de l'ordre de 40  60 millions de smartphones cette anne. Toutefois, les fabricants de puces amricains, dont Huawei tait lun des plus gros clients, seraient en train de faire discrtement pression pour assouplir l'interdiction de Huawei.

L'entreprise chinoise serait mme en train dexaminer des options qui incluent la vente de son tout dernier modle de smartphone, Honor 20. Selon le rapport, l'appareil commencera  tre commercialis dans certaines parties de l'Europe, y compris en Grande-Bretagne et en France, le 21 juin, selon le rapport. Les dirigeants surveilleront le lancement et pourraient interrompre les livraisons si les ventes sont mdiocres, selon Bloomberg.


Huawei est un fabricant de tlphones qui compte en termes de ses ventes internationales. En 2018, la socit chinoise a vendu 206 millions de tlphones, et cette prvision de baisse reprsente prs de la moiti de cette vente. Aussi, le nouveau modle Honor 20 que Huawei est en train de planifier la vente dans une partie de lEurope, fonctionne sur le logiciel Android 9 le plus avanc et est aliment par la puce Kirin de l'entreprise elle-mme. Mais bien quelle na pas besoin des processeurs Qualcomm, l'interdiction amricaine entravera la capacit des consommateurs  mettre le systme dexploitation  jour ou  tlcharger les dernires applications de Google. Ce qui contribue  lincertitude dans des ventes de Honor 20 en particulier et de lensemble des smartphones de Huawei en gnral. 

Selon Tom Kang, analyste de Counterpoint, dans un rapport publi  la suite de l'interdiction :  Huawei perdra l'accs  Play Store et aux principales applications Google comme YouTube et Gmail. Les utilisateurs devront scarter ou chercher d'autres App Stores .  L'impact sur les marchs mergents sera variable. Cependant, l'Europe, le Japon et l'Amrique latine seront durement touchs , a-t-il ajout. Selon Bloomberg, pour attnuer limpact du dclin  l'tranger, Huawei vise  conqurir jusqu' la moiti du march chinois des smartphones en 2019.

Les difficults de la plus grande entreprise d'quipement de tlcommunications du monde se sont accentues en mai dernier lorsque le gouvernement amricain la inscrite sur une liste noire commerciale qui interdit aux fournisseurs amricains de faire affaire avec elle en raison de ce que Washington appelle des proccupations en matire de scurit nationale. L'interdiction est survenue peu aprs l'chec des pourparlers visant  mettre fin  une querelle commerciale qui a dur des mois entre la Chine et les tats-Unis.

Le fondateur et directeur gnral de Huawei, Ren Zhengfei, avait ragi aux restrictions en dclarant que linterdiction  pourrait ralentir, mais seulement lgrement  la croissance de l'entreprise. Un peu plus tt cette anne, lentreprise stait lance dans une campagne pour se faire une meilleure image lorsque les Etats-Unis ont demand  leurs allis de boycotter ses quipements tlcoms. M. Zhengfei avait dit  lpoque lors dune interview accorde  BBC  la suite de l'arrestation de Meng Wanzhou, directeur financier de Huawei et sa fille :

 Il n'y a aucun moyen pour que les Etats-Unis puissent nous craser .  Le monde ne peut pas nous quitter parce que nous sommes plus avancs. Mme s'ils persuadent d'autres pays de ne pas nous utiliser temporairement, on peut toujours rduire un peu les choses. , a-t-il ajout.

Toutefois, une interdiction amricaine similaire  l'encontre de ZTE Corp, une autre entreprise chinoise, a presque paralys les activits la socit en dbut de l'anne dernire, avant quelle ne soit leve. Mais, selon le secrtaire amricain au Trsor Steven Mnuchin, le prsident Trump pourrait peut-tre relcher un peu dans linterdiction contre Huawei si les ngociations commerciales avancent. Par ailleurs, les fabricants amricains de puces seraient en train de faire discrtement pression pour assouplir l'interdiction du Huawei, selon Reuters.

*Les fabricants de puces amricains font discrtement pression pour assouplir l'interdiction du Huawei* 

Selon Reuters, les responsables des fournisseurs amricains de puces de Huawei, Intel et Xilinx Inc, ont assist  une runion  la fin de mai avec le ministre du Commerce pour discuter d'une rponse au placement de Huawei sur la liste noire. Selon quatre sources dinformation de Reuters, Qualcomm aurait galement fait pression sur le Dpartement du Commerce  ce sujet.


Selon ces fabricants de puces, les units de lentreprise chinoise qui vendent des produits tels que les smartphones et les serveurs informatiques utilisent des pices couramment disponibles et il est peu probable qu'elles prsentent les mmes problmes de scurit que l'quipement rseau 5G de la socit technologique Huawei. Pour rappel, lajout de Huawei sur la liste noire amricaine interdit aux fournisseurs amricains de faire affaire avec Huawei  cause des questions de scurit nationale.  Il ne s'agit pas d'aider Huawei. Il s'agit de prvenir les prjudices aux entreprises amricaines , a dclar l'une  des sources dinformation de Reuters.

Qualcomm souhaite pouvoir continuer  vendre ses puces  Huawei pour des appareils courants comme les tlphones et les montres intelligentes, a dclar une personne familire avec la situation de l'entreprise. En effet, les fabricants amricains de puces sont parmi les principaux fournisseurs de Huawei. Selon Reuters, sur les 70 milliards de dollars dpenss par Huawei pour l'achat de composants en 2018, 11 milliards de dollars sont alls  des entreprises amricaines comme Qualcomm, Intel et Micron Technology Inc.

Selon Reuters, la Semiconductor Industry Association (SIA), une association professionnelle et un groupe de lobbying, a reconnu avoir organis des consultations avec le gouvernement amricain au nom de ces entreprises pour les aider  se conformer  l'interdiction et informer les fonctionnaires de l'impact de celle-ci sur ces dernires. Goodrich, vice-prsident de la politique mondiale de la SIA a dclar :  Pour les technologies qui ne sont pas lies  la scurit nationale, il semble qu'elles ne devraient pas entrer dans le champ d'application de l'ordonnance. Et nous avons transmis cette perspective au gouvernement .

Mais, Andrew Williamson, vice-prsident des affaires publiques de Huawei, dans une interview accorde au Mexique, a dclar que l'entreprise n'avait demand  personne de faire du lobbying en son nom.  Ils le font par leur propre volont parce que, pour beaucoup d'entre eux, Huawei est l'un de leurs principaux clients , a-t-il dit, avant dajouter que les fabricants de puces savaient que le fait de couper Huawei pourrait avoir des consquences  catastrophiques  pour eux.

En dehors des fabricants de puces, dautres entreprises ont plaid pour pouvoir continuer leurs activits commerciales avec Huawei, dont Google. Reuters a rapport que le gant de la Silicon Valley a galement plaid pour qu'il puisse continuer  vendre son matriel, ses logiciels et ses services techniques  lentreprise chinoise qui est actuellement sous le coup de linterdiction amricaine, a dclar le prsident de Huawei, Liang Hua, aux journalistes en Chine plus tt ce mois-ci.

Huawei lui-mme a fait trs peu de lobbying traditionnel  Washington sur la question. Selon les sources dinformation de Reuters, depuis un mois que lentreprise a t mise sur la liste noire, Huawei n'a pas encre chang avec le gouvernement des tats-Unis  ce sujet. Mais lentreprise a envisag d'envoyer une lettre au ministre du Commerce, selon les sources dinformation.  Nous n'avons tout simplement aucun moyen de communication , a dclar M. Liang aux journalistes plus tt ce mois-ci. Selon des analystes, cette rponse du prsident de Huawei marque la reconnaissance de la baisse de linfluence de Huawei auprs de l'administration Trump, qui a lanc une campagne mondiale contre l'entreprise.

 Huawei ne sait pas ce qu'il doit faire par la suite , a dclar Jim Lewis, un cyberexpert du Center for Strategic and International Studies de Washington.  Il est dans une trs mauvaise position aux tats-Unis. Personne ne cherche  faire une faveur  Huawei , a-t-il ajout.

Malgr cela, l'interdiction a eu galement de relles rpercussions du ct des entreprises amricaines. Au-del de celles qui plaident auprs du ministre amricain du Commerce pour continuer  vendre leurs produits  Huawei, certaines mesurent lampleur  venir de cette dcision amricaine. Broadcom, qui dveloppe des semi-conducteurs utiliss dans divers quipements de tlcommunications, a prvu que les tensions commerciales entre les tats-Unis et la Chine et l'interdiction du Huawei feraient chuter ses ventes de 2 milliards dollars cette anne.

Pour lheure, Huawei pourrait continuer  acheter des produits amricains  cause dune licence gnrale temporaire que le Dpartement du Commerce a promis le 20 mai dernier, quelques jours seulement aprs la mise en place de l'interdiction. Cette dcision est intervenue afin d'aider les clients existants de Huawei  maintenir la fiabilit des rseaux et des quipements.

Selon Bloomberg, la part de march des smartphones de Huawei en Chine pourrait atteindre 45 % contre une estimation prcdente qui se situait entre 30 % et 35 %, grce   une stratgie de vente plus proactive  mise en uvre aprs l'interdiction de Trump, a crit Ming-Chi Kuo, analyste de TF International dans un rapport mercredi.

Source : Bloomberg, Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quel commentaire faites-vous sur lavenir du segment smartphone de Huawei ? 
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quel sera limpact rel de linterdiction de Huawei sur les entreprises US si un accord nest pas trouv ?   

*Lire auss*i

 ::fleche::  Huawei dpose une marque de systme d'exploitation denomme Hongmeng OS, qprs les sanctions US
 ::fleche::  Huawei encourage les dveloppeurs  publier des applications sur sa vitrine de tlchargement AppGallery, suite  l'interdiction amricaine
 ::fleche::  La Chine aurait commenc la production de ses processeurs x86 pour serveurs bass sur AMD Zen, Dhyana serait un clone pur et simple d'EPYC
 ::fleche::  Technologie 5G : la France dgaine la  loi Huawei , ou plutt une  rponse technique et technologique  un problme technique et technologique. 
 ::fleche::  La Chine prvoit un fonds de 47 milliards de dollars pour stimuler son industrie de semi-conducteurs, et rduire le foss technologique avec les USA

----------


## tes49

Salut

La baisse est en effet dj commence, par le fait de n'avoir les mises  jour du systme mais aussi des applications !!

Discussion  ce sujet avec un vendeur d'un grand centre commerciale, samedi dernier... Et qui dconseille tout de mme d'viter la marque Huawei...

Achat d'un smart d'une autre marque, marque dj connue de la personne qui va l'utiliser, donc pas trop de changements... ::): 

dit pour correction d'une faute... ::):

----------


## ShigruM

ils n'ont qu'a baisser leurs prix, le P30 pro  500 il se vendra tres bien

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Les socits amricaines de technologie contournent linterdiction de Trump*
*Pour continuer  vendre les composants  Huawei, selon un rapport*

Une ordonnance de ladministration Trump interdisant la vente de la technologie amricaine  Huawei et ses allis est en vigueur, mais selon un rapport du New York Times publi le mardi, les entreprises amricaines de technologie continuent de vendre des composants au gant chinois des tlcommunications. En effet, les fabricants amricains de puces et d'autres entreprises ont trouv des moyens de poursuivre les ventes qui leur permettent doutrepasser les sanctions en vendant des produits fabriqus en dehors des tats-Unis, a indiqu le journal en citant des sources anonymes.

Selon les sources du quotidien new-yorkais, les fabricants de composants Intel et Micron profitent d'une disposition concernant la faon dont les marchandises sont tiquetes pour les expdier  Huawei, car les marchandises produites  l'tranger par des entreprises amricaines ne sont pas toujours considres comme fabriques aux tats-Unis. Les composants ont commenc  tre expdis  Huawei il y a trois semaines, selon le journal. Cette exemption des produits des socits amricaines fabriqus  l'tranger pourrait permettre  Huawei de continuer  vendre des produits tels que des smartphones et des serveurs. 


En mai dernier, Huawei a t ajout  la liste noire amricaine par le ministre du Commerce, empchant lentreprise de recevoir des composants fabriqus aux tats-Unis sans l'autorisation de Washington. Bien avant, le prsident Donald Trump avait sign un dcret excutif interdisant lachat ou lutilisation de toute technologie de communication produite par des entits contrles par  un adversaire tranger  et susceptible de crer un  risque de sabotage indu  des systmes de communication amricains ou des  effets catastrophiques  sur linfrastructure amricaine. 

Linterdiction visait essentiellement le chinois Huawei en raison des allgations selon lesquelles Huawei a des liens troits avec le gouvernement chinois. Huawei a ni  plusieurs reprises cette accusation. Mais les restrictions imposes  Huawei ont t revues par le ministre du Commerce qui a accord  Huawei un dlai de 90 jours pour lui permettre de conserver les rseaux existants et de mettre  jour les tlphones, tablettes et autres appareils existants jusqu' mi-aot.

Linterdiction avait dj commenc  avoir dimportants effets sur les affaires internationales du fabricant chinois de smartphones. Un peu plus tt ce mois, Bloomberg a rapport que Huawei se prparerait  une baisse de 40 %  60 % des livraisons internationales de smartphones correspondant  une baisse en volume de l'ordre de 40  60 millions de smartphones cette anne. Huawei perdra l'accs  Play Store et aux principales applications Google comme YouTube et Gmail  un moment donn. Et les utilisateurs devront chercher d'autres App Stores pour bnficier des applications courantes ou abandonner les smartphones Huawei, si les choses ne sarrangent pas entre Pkin et Washington. Toutefois, si Huawei peut se procurer les composants des entreprises amricaines fabriqus en dehors des Etats-Unis, il pourra continuer certaines expditions.    

Le PDG de Micron, Sanjay Mehrotra, a dclar mardi, lors d'une confrence tlphonique sur les bnfices, qu'il avait cess ses livraisons  Huawei le mois dernier, mais qu'il les avait reprises il y a deux semaines aprs avoir  dtermin que nous pourrions lgalement reprendre  certaines livraisons, a rapport le New York Times.

Vendredi dernier, John Neuffer, prsident de la Semiconductor Industry Association, une association professionnelle base aux tats-Unis, a dclar que ses membres  s'engagent  respecter rigoureusement  les sanctions, mais a not qu'  il est maintenant clair que certains articles peuvent tre fournis  Huawei conformment  la liste des entits et aux rglements applicables .

 Chaque entreprise est touche diffremment en fonction de ses produits et de sa chane d'approvisionnement, et chaque entreprise doit valuer la meilleure faon d'exercer ses activits et de demeurer en conformit avec la loi , a ajout M. Neuffer.

Mais malgr cette exemption des produits fabriqus  ltranger, Huawei nest pas encore tir daffaire, selon le journal :  Cependant, la situation de Huawei reste trs incertaine , a-t-il crit.

Plus tt ce mois-ci, Pkin a galement exerc des pressions sur les entreprises amricaines. Les autorits chinoises ont dclar qu'il crerait leur propre  liste d'entits peu fiables  pour punir les entreprises et les individus qu'il peroit comme portant atteinte aux intrts chinois. La semaine suivante, le principal organisme de planification conomique de la Chine a convoqu des dirigeants trangers, dont des reprsentants de Microsoft, Dell et Apple. Elle les a avertis que le fait de couper les ventes aux entreprises chinoises pourrait entraner des sanctions et a laiss entendre que les entreprises devraient faire pression sur le gouvernement amricain pour qu'il mette fin  ces interdictions.

Quelques jours aprs la runion de Pkin, Reuters a rapport que les fabricants de puces amricains faisaient discrtement pression pour assouplir l'interdiction de Huawei.

Les responsables des fournisseurs amricains de puces de Huawei, Intel et Xilinx Inc, ont assist  une runion  la fin du mois de mai avec le ministre du Commerce pour discuter d'une rponse au placement de Huawei sur la liste noire, a crit Reuters. Selon quatre sources dinformation de Reuters, Qualcomm aurait galement fait pression sur le Dpartement du Commerce  ce sujet.

Selon Reuters, les fabricants de puces ont dit au dpartement du Commerce que les units de lentreprise chinoise qui vendent des produits tels que les smartphones et les serveurs informatiques utilisent des pices couramment disponibles et il est peu probable qu'elles prsentent les mmes problmes de scurit que l'quipement rseau 5G de la socit technologique Huawei.

Le Dpartement du Commerce ainsi que Micron et Huawei n'ont pas rpondu immdiatement  une demande de commentaires de Reuters. Quant  Intel, il a refus de commenter, daprs Reuters.

Source : The New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Loi possibilit de vendre aux entreprises chinoises les composants fabriqus en dehors des Etats-Unis ne va-t-elle pas inciter les entreprises amricaines  dvelopper leur chaine dapprovisionnement  ltranger ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Huawei dpose une marque de systme d'exploitation denomme Hongmeng OS, aprs les sanctions US
 ::fleche::  Huawei se prpare  une baisse de 40 %  60 % des ventes internationales de smartphones, malgr le lancement de Honor 20, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  La Chine aurait commenc la production de ses processeurs x86 pour serveurs bass sur AMD Zen, Dhyana serait un clone pur et simple d'EPYC
 ::fleche::  La Chine prvoit un fonds de 47 milliards de dollars pour stimuler son industrie de semi-conducteurs, et rduire le foss technologique avec les USA
 ::fleche::  Technologie 5G : la France dgaine la  loi Huawei , ou plutt une  rponse technique et technologique  un problme technique et technologique.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Dans les annes 90 les entreprises amricaines ne se privaient pas de vendre  l'Irak.
A l'poque elles passaient par leurs filiales chinoises, un pied de nez de l'histoire. 

C'est surtout que l'oncle Sam impose sa loi aux autres pays comme un petit cade de cours de rcration.
Je veux plus lui parler, si vous fates pareille vous casse la figure 
Les entreprise franaises vont encore  sefaire avoir

----------


## Stphane le calme

*G20 : l'administration Trump autorise les ventes amricaines  Huawei,*
*tandis que la Chine et les tats-Unis reprennent les ngociations commerciales* 

Samedi 29 juin, en marge du G20,  Osaka (Japon) Donald Trump et Xi Jinping ont convenu de relancer les ngociations commerciales. 

 Dnormes changements se sont produits dans la situation internationale et les relations entre la Chine et les tats-Unis, mais un fait de base demeure inchang : la Chine et les tats-unis bnficient toutes les deux de la coopration et perdent toutes les deux dans des affrontements. La coopration et le dialogue sont mieux que les frictions et les affrontements , a soulign le Prsident chinois. 

Sadressant  Donald Trump devant les journalistes, il a ajout  rcemment, monsieur le Prsident, vous et moi avons eu une communication ferme via des appels tlphoniques et changes de lettres. Aujourdhui, je suis prpar  changer des points de vue avec vous sur lissue fondamentale que reprsente la croissance de la relation entre la Chine et les tats-unis afin de dterminer la direction que prendra notre relation dans la priode  venir pour une relation base sur coordination, la coopration et la stabilit   

De son ct, le Prsident amricain a dclar  jai hte de travailler avec vous car, comme vous le savez, nous avons eu une excellente rencontre . Il a continu en disant  Je pense que nous sommes trs proches, mais quelque chose sest produit qui nous a un peu loign mais cela serait historique si nous pouvions avoir un accord Fair Trade. Nous sommes totalement ouvert  cette finalit, je sais que vous ltes galement et tous vos reprsentants ont travaill trs dur avec nos reprsentants et je puis avancer que cette rencontre sera trs productive .  




En change d'une flexibilit sur Huawei, Trump a dclar que la Chine avait accept de gros achats de produits agricoles amricains  presque immdiatement . Mais il n'a rvl aucune prcision et les responsables chinois n'ont pas confirm l'offre.  Nous avons discut de beaucoup de choses et nous sommes de retour sur la bonne voie , a dclar Trump.  Nous allons voir ce qui se passe 

Selon l'agence officielle chinoise Xinhua, les ngociations, qui avaient t brutalement interrompues en mai, vont reprendre et Washington a lev sa menace d'imposer de nouvelles taxes  l'importation, qui auraient frapp la totalit des plus de 500 milliards de dollars de biens chinois achets chaque anne par les Etats-Unis.

Mais les taxes dj en vigueur, qui concernent prs de la moiti des exportations chinoises vers les Etats-Unis, prs de 250 milliards de dollars, ne sont pas leves pour autant. Et sur le fond, les diffrends concernant notamment la proprit intellectuelle ou les nouvelles technologies stratgiques n'ont pas t rgls.

En mai, Trump a sign un dcret autorisant le gouvernement amricain  bloquer les ventes des entreprises amricaines  des entreprises trangres considres comme un risque pour la scurit. On ne sait pas tout de suite quelles sont les mesures - ou le cas chant - qui ont t prises pour lever la restriction sur les ventes  la socit de technologie chinoise assige. Selon le Washington Post, Trump a dclar  la presse qu'il rencontrerait des responsables amricains dans le but d'allger la pression sur Huawei, mais qu'ils n'avaient pas encore pris la dcision formelle de les lever, tandis que le Wall Street Journal rapporte qu'il a indiqu que les deux pays ne vont pas voquer les conditions entourant la leve de restrictions sur Huawei jusqu' la fin des ngociations.

Les fonctionnaires de la Maison Blanche ont clarifi les propos du prsident dimanche. Larry Kudlow, prsident du Conseil conomique national, a dclar dimanche  Fox News que le dpartement du Commerce  accordera quelques licences supplmentaires l o il y a une disponibilit gnrale  des pices ncessaires, et que  les proccupations en matire de scurit nationale resteront primordiales . 

Huawei est pris dans la plus grande guerre commerciale entre les Etats-Unis et la Chine. Bien que les deux pays se soient mutuellement taxs, les responsables amricains de la scurit ont mis en garde sur la possibilit que la compagnie de tlcommunications maintienne des liens avec le gouvernement chinois et que cela puisse reprsenter une menace pour la scurit des tats-Unis. Lordre excutif de Trump a provoqu des maux de tte immdiats pour Huawei: Google a retir la licence Android de la socit, les fabricants de puces ont cess de fournir des pices, Microsoft a cess de vendre des ordinateurs portables Huawei et la socit nest pas autorise  utiliser des cartes microSD dans ses appareils.


Huawei n'a pas tard  ragir. l'quipementier chinois a encourag les dveloppeurs  rejoindre AppGallery, sa plateforme officielle de distribution dapplications Android. Mais le chinois a galement montr qu'il pouvait aller plus loin et a envisag de lancer son propre systme d'exploitation, qui est en dveloppement depuis 2012 et pourrait s'appeler "Hongmeng pour le march chinois et Oak  lextrieur de la Chine (cest en tout cas un nom qua dpos Huawei auprs de Office de lUnion europenne pour la proprit intellectuelle (EUIPO) le 24 mai 2018). Des informations  ce sujets ont fus et laissaient entendre que cette option est envisage comme ultime recours si Android est dfinitivement supprim en tant qu'option pour ses clients possdant un smartphone.

Le prsident Donald Trump a-t-il renonc  imposer ses nouvelles taxes sous la pression des milieux d'affaires amricains, qui y sont opposs car elles affaiblissent galement l'conomie amricaine ? S'agit-il d'un vritable geste envers les Chinois ou d'une volte-face stratgique ? Quoi quil en soit, aucun calendrier pour la reprise des discussions n'a t communiqu. En effet, Trump n'a pas annonc la date  laquelle son ngociateur en chef, le reprsentant amricain au Commerce, Robert E. Lighthizer, va rencontrer le vice-Premier ministre chinois Liu He, qui dirige lquipe de ngociation de Beijing. Le prsident n'a galement fix aucune nouvelle date butoir pour parvenir  un accord.

Les deux hommes rptent ainsi le scnario du dernier G20, en Argentine fin 2018. Ils avaient alors suspendu les hostilits pour quelques mois, afin de reprendre les ngociations commerciales approfondies... lesquelles avaient cependant tourn court.

D'ailleurs, pour Ely Ratner, assistant de scurit nationale du vice-prsident Joe Biden  Il s'agit d'une trve temporaire . Selon lui,  Ils ne sont pas en voie de rsoudre les problmes fondamentaux au centre du conflit . 

Les deux parties sont divises sur la question de savoir si et comment rapidement supprimer les barrires commerciales quelles ont riges au cours de lanne coule, ainsi que les dispositions visant  faire appliquer un accord et les dtails de laugmentation des commandes chinoises de produits agricoles, nergtiques et industriels amricains.  Les deux parties ne font que gagner du temps , a dclar Scott Kennedy, conseiller pour la Chine au Center for Strategic and International Studies.  Je ne vois pas cela comme une sorte d'avance .

Source : Washington Post, WSJ, Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Trve temporaire et fortuite ou vritable avance dans les changes commerciaux entre la Chine et les USA ?

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le chiffre d'affaires de Huawei est en hausse de 23 % au premier semestre de 2019*
*malgr la rpression amricaine*

Huawei annonce aujourdhui ses rsultats du premier semestre de lanne 2019. Contrairement  ce que beaucoup de personnes pourraient croire, le chiffre daffaires de lentreprise chinoise na pas baiss ni stagn. Au contraire, Huawei a annonc tt ce matin que son chiffre d'affaires a progress de 23,2 % au premier semestre de 2019, soit une acclration nettement suprieure  celle de l'anne dernire (15 %). Cette hausse remarquable du chiffre daffaires de lentreprise intervient alors que Huawei est interdit de vente de smartphones et dautres produits sur le march amricain depuis mai dernier.

Huawei a t mis sur liste noire par Washington depuis la moiti du mois de mai 2019, mais cela na pas empch lentreprise de raliser de gros bnfices et de renforcer sa position de leader sur le march. Lentreprise, qui est un acteur non cot en bourse et dont les rsultats trimestriels ont commenc  tre publis cette anne, a annonc un chiffre d'affaires de 401,3 milliards de yuans (58,28 milliards de dollars) au premier semestre, contre 325,7 milliards de yuans un an auparavant. Ce chiffre d'affaires de Huawei reprsente une croissance denviron 23 % au premier semestre, contre 15 %  la mme priode de l'anne dernire.

Selon les analystes, les fortes ventes de smartphones et les nouveaux contrats des oprateurs 5G sont en grande partie  lorigine de cette croissance. Elles ont permis de compenser l'impact de l'interdiction d'exportation qui menace de restreindre l'accs de Huawei  des composants et logiciels avancs amricains, tels que Google Android. En effet, les donnes danalyse ont rvl que Huawei a renforc son avance sur le march chinois des smartphones au deuxime trimestre, tandis que les ventes de smartphones  l'tranger ont lgrement diminu par rapport  l'anne prcdente.


 Les revenus ont augment rapidement jusqu'en mai , a dclar le prsident de Huawei, Liang Hua, dans un communiqu ce matin.  tant donn les bases que nous avons poses au premier semestre de l'anne, nous continuons de voir une croissance mme aprs notre ajout sur liste noire par Washington. Cela ne veut pas dire que nous n'avons pas de difficults. Nous en avons, et elles pourraient affecter le rythme de notre croissance  court terme , a-t-il ajout.  Cette croissance infirme les dclarations faites  aux journalistes par le fondateur et PDG de Huawei, Ren Zhengfei le mois dernier.

Selon lui, l'impact de la liste noire tait pire que prvu.  Cela pourrait coter  la socit 30 milliards de dollars de revenus et les revenus de Huawei cette anne et en 2020 pourraient rester  peu prs identiques  ceux de 2018 , avait-il dclar. Mais, vu la tournure des vnements, cette croissance pourrait se rpter au cours des prochains semestres, voire augmenter. Selon le cabinet dtude de march Canalys, lentreprise sest assise sur le march national avec 37,3 millions de smartphones livrs en Chine au cours du trimestre clos en juin. Il sagit dune hausse de 31 % par rapport  2018.

Selon le communiqu de lentreprise, les livraisons de smartphones de Huawei (y compris les tlphones Honor) ont atteint 118 millions d'units, en hausse de 24 % en glissement annuel. La socit a galement constat une croissance rapide de ses livraisons de tablettes, dordinateurs personnels et de dispositifs portables. Huawei commence  adapter son cosystme d'appareils pour offrir une exprience intelligente plus transparente dans tous les principaux scnarios d'utilisation.  ce jour, l'cosystme de Huawei Mobile Services compterait plus de 800 000 dveloppeurs enregistrs et 500 millions d'utilisateurs dans le monde.


Selon Canalys, cela a permis  Huawei de voir sa part de march progresser de plus de 10 % pour atteindre 38 % en Chine, alors mme que tous les autres principaux fournisseurs ont perdu du terrain sur le plus grand march de smartphones au monde. Sagit-il dun soutien patriotique des Chinois ? Tout porte  le croire.  Lajout  la liste a cr de lincertitude  ltranger, mais la socit se concentre dsormais sur son march national, o elle a investi dans une expansion off-line agressive pour attirer les consommateurs avec un argumentaire patriotique , a dclar Mo Jia, analyste chez Canalys.

De plus, des appels pour soutenir Huawei ont rgulirement fait surface sur les rseaux sociaux chinois. Bien que Huawei ait anticip une telle dcision du gouvernement US, celle-ci a t un coup dur qui, pour certains observateurs, pourrait avoir de graves consquences pour le gant des tlcoms, et pas seulement dans le domaine mobile. Mais en Chine, les utilisateurs semblent moins inquiets. Considrant Huawei comme une  fiert nationale , les internautes chinois ont apport un soutien ferme  l'entreprise aprs le retrait de sa licence Android par Google et les autres restrictions annonces par le gouvernement US.

Sur les rseaux sociaux chinois, nombreux sont ceux qui ont jur de ne pas abandonner l'entreprise alors que d'autres disent se prparer  rejoindre la grande famille d'utilisateurs d'appareils Huawei. La plupart des commentaires sur Weibo, le site chinois de microblogging, indiquent que les Chinois sont confiants que Huawei n'aura aucun problme  surmonter la sanction des USA. Ce qui est sans doute en train darriver quand on observe la marge de progression importante entre le chiffre daffaires de lentreprise au premier semestre de 2019 par rapport au premier semestre de lanne antrieur. De nombreux internautes ont dclar qu'ils attendaient avec impatience le systme d'exploitation Huawei.

Ces derniers ont fait savoir que l'une des consquences potentielles de la guerre commerciale sino-amricaine serait que tous les smartphones chinois basculent ventuellement vers un systme d'exploitation chinois et utilisent des puces et des produits lectroniques fabriqus en Chine. Si cela arrivait, Google (avec son systme dexploitation Android) et Intel et AMD (comme fabricants de puces pour smartphones) pourraient tre srieusement touchs, car le plus grand march de smartphones dans le monde aurait bascul vers une solution locale. La part de march de ces entreprises va donc chuter considrablement.

Dailleurs, dans ce sens, la Chine prvoit un fonds de 47 milliards de dollars pour stimuler son industrie de semi-conducteurs et rduire le foss technologique avec les USA. Selon la firme de recherche International Business Strategies Inc., prs de 90 % des 190 milliards de dollars des puces utilises en Chine sont importes ou produites en Chine par des entreprises trangres. Avec la sanction des tats-Unis contre ZTE, les dirigeants pensent que la Chine devrait davantage soutenir les efforts actuellement dploys pour amliorer la conception des puces domestiques. Cela pourrait essentiellement contribuer  rduire la dpendance des entreprises chinoises des fabricants de puces amricains.

Kitty Fok, qui suit le secteur des smartphones en Chine au sein de la socit de recherche IDC, a dclar que les consommateurs avaient ragi au chahut de Huawei avec un sentiment prochinois, ce qui a permis de renforcer l'attrait dj fort de la marque dans le pays.  Le produit lui-mme est dj bien reconnu et la guerre commerciale a aid les gens  ressentir le besoin de soutenir Huawei. Le seul souci tait de ne pas obtenir l'approvisionnement en composants, mais finalement, ils l'ont fait , a dclar Fok. Rsultat, les ventes de smartphones de Huawei au deuxime trimestre ont augment dans le pays, mme si les expditions chinoises de smartphones ont diminu.


De plus, selon Canalys, Oppo, Vivo, Xiaomi Corp et Apple Inc., les quatre principaux fournisseurs derrire Huawei, ont enregistr une baisse de leurs livraisons et de leur part de march au cours du trimestre.  Il est clair que le march international est dsormais risqu, alors qu'en Chine, o l'cosystme Android est le plus mature, Huawei dispose d'un avantage certain en matire de canaux de vente et de revenus logiciels, en matire de ngociation de prix , a dclar Mo Jia, analyste chez Canalys.

Sources : Huawei, Canalys

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le systme d'exploitation de Huawei sera plus rapide qu'Android et MacOS, d'aprs Ren Zhengfei, le PDG de Huawei

 ::fleche::  Google met une pause  sa collaboration avec Huawei : plus de PlayStore, plus de Gmail pour les futurs smartphones Android du constructeur chinois

 ::fleche::  La Chine prvoit un fonds de 47 milliards de dollars pour stimuler son industrie de semi-conducteurs et rduire le foss technologique avec les USA

----------


## dikafrato

Tout ce que l'imbcile  Trump va russir  faire avec ses politique  protectionnistes de gros morons est de plonger les USA en recession. Les autres pays commencent  ragir contre les produits amricains et en plus les cie. amricaines qui veulent survivre devront produire en chine, Apple et Tesla tracent la voie.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Trs critique, la loi  anti-Huawei  pour scuriser la 5G est dsormais une ralit*
*Mais elle ne discrimine pas un quipementier en particulier*

Lurgence de la transition vers la technologie 5G et linquitude lie aux risques potentiels de scurit que pourraient poser les quipements de certains constructeurs, en loccurrence le gant Huawei, ont motiv lmergence dun texte de loi en France. Cest ainsi quun nouveau projet de loi, initi  lAssemble nationale en avril dernier et visant  scuriser cette nouvelle technologie ultra-rapide, a t publi par le gouvernement au Journal officiel vendredi.

Les rseaux 5G introduisent la rapidit dans les secteurs stratgiques tels que le domaine de mobilit, e-sant, industrie, robotique, et bien dautres domaines. Mais les suspicions autour dun des acteurs majeurs de cette technologie, le chinois Huawei, ont pouss plusieurs pays  prendre des mesures dans lintrt de la scurit nationale. Cest dans ce contexte que la France a adopt une loi qui stend  tous les fournisseurs dquipements 5G, mais qui a parfois t prsente comme une loi anti-Huawei, pour contraindre le seul quipementier chinois  entrer dans une moule rglementaire plus stricte afin de protger le pays, si les accusations despionnage dont fait lobjet Huawei savrent exactes.


Les Etats-Unis ont lanc en novembre dernier une campagne de sensibilisation, pour tenter de persuader les fournisseurs d'accs  Internet sans fil des pays allis d'viter les quipements de tlcommunication provenant de Huawei, voquant des proccupations de scurit nationale. Par ailleurs, dans une demande plus explicite adresse  lAllemagne concernant Huawei, le gouvernement amricain a demand  son alli d'abandonner la socit chinoise dans ses projets ou de risquer de perdre l'accs  certaines donnes des services de renseignement amricains, a rapport le Wall Street Journal en mars dernier.

Sous cette pression amricaine, certains allis ont retir le gant chinois de leur processus de transition vers la 5G. Aprs la mise sur  la liste noire  amricaine de Huawei, ce fut le tour de certains oprateurs amricains et trangers de couper tous liens avec lentreprise. Nanmoins, certains pays ont dj commenc le processus doctroi de la 5G, sans avoir banni lquipementier Huawei. Cest le cas de lAllemagne qui a lanc, le mardi 19 mars dernier, une vente aux enchres de plusieurs semaines pour les frquences 5G, aprs avoir propos des rgles de scurit plus strictes pour les rseaux de donnes plutt que de faire blocage  Huawei.

Cest ce qua fait galement la France, qui verra ces premiers rseaux 5G arriver en 2020.  Notre niveau dexposition aux risques devient un peu plus important. Il faut donc faire voluer le primtre pour sassurer que les usages puissent se drouler dans de bonnes conditions , avait dit le dput LaREM, Eric Bothorel, lors de linitiation du projet de loi  lAssemble nationale en avril. Mais la loi franaise dont  Le but tant de valider le choix de l'quipementier rseau 5G des oprateurs  est taxe de vouloir carter le gant des tlcommunications chinois Huawei de la comptition pour le dploiement du 5G en France.

Mais, selon le directeur de lAgence nationale de la scurit des systmes dinformation, le texte vite de discriminer une entreprise en particulier. Si des doutes sont plus ou moins saillants dun industriel  lautre, pour Guillaume Poupard,  Se focaliser sur un seul quipementier, cest une erreur, trs clairement . Daprs lui, un acte despionnage et de piratage peut tout aussi bien se passer sur un autre matriel, indpendamment de sa provenance.

Concrtement, la loi couvre tous les appareils installs depuis le 1er fvrier 2019 en France et prvoit un  rgime dautorisation pralable, fond sur des motifs de dfense et scurit nationale, des quipements de rseaux  . clair par ses services spcialiss, le Premier ministre dira  sil existe un risque srieux datteinte aux intrts de la dfense et de la scurit nationale  avec tel quipement ou tel logiciel.

La proposition de loi  5G  a finalement t adopte en commission mixte paritaire mercredi dernier, un vote dont se rjouit la snatrice Catherine Procaccia qui nest pas aussi daccord avec lide que la loi  5G  soit seulement dirige contre Huawei. En rpondant  une question dun site Web, elle a expliqu :

 Justement, je ne suis pas d'accord. C'est videmment li  Huawei, sans aucun doute. Les critiques amricaines interpellent forcment. Mais ce n'est pas une loi  anti Huawei  comme j'ai pu le lire dans de nombreux mdias. Historiquement, les premiers connus pour nous avoir espionns sont les Amricains... Alors Amricains, Chinois, Corens... qu'importe, c'est le mme combat... La loi vise  scuriser la 5G franaise contre tout ce qui pourrait compromettre sa scurit, pas seulement contre Huawei .


La loi prvoit galement que, chaque anne  partir du 1er juillet 2020, le gouvernement remettra au parlement un rapport sur lapplication du rgime dautorisation pralable. Le rapport en question analysera les effets de ce rgime sur les oprateurs, et le rythme et le cot du dploiement des quipements en 4G et 5G en France. Il valuera aussi le nombre dappareils nayant pas pu tre installs ou ayant d tre retirs  la suite dune dcision de refus.

*Que reproche-t-on au gant chinois Huawei ?*

Depuis dj quelques mois la multinationale Huawei, fonde par Ren Zhengfei, ancien officier de lArme de libration du peuple, essuie beaucoup de reproches. Les discussions lors dune runion, qui avait regroup les reprsentants des pays tels que l'Australie, le Canada, la Nouvelle-Zlande, le Royaume-Uni et les tats-Unis en juillet 2018, ont port sur les capacits de la Chine en matire de cyber espionnage et sur l'expansion militaire croissante. Il faut noter aussi que des responsables amricains ont publiquement dclar que leur plus gros souci tait que Pkin puisse contraindre Huawei  utiliser ses connaissances en matire de matriel pour espionner ou saboter des rseaux de tlcommunications trangers. Ces inquitudes proviennent du fait que Huawei ait fait lobjet dun examen minutieux de ses liens prsums avec les services de renseignement chinois. 

L'article 7 de la loi de 2017 sur le renseignement de la Chine brandi par Danielle Cave de l'Australian Strategic Policy Institute (ASPI) renforce les suspicions autour de Huawei. Le passage de la loi qui montre lampleur de l'emprise du Parti communiste chinois sur des entreprises chinoises stipule que  Toutes les organisations et tous les citoyens doivent, conformment  la loi, soutenir, cooprer et collaborer au travail de renseignement national et garder le secret du travail de renseignement national dont ils ont connaissance[...]. L'tat protgera les individus et les organisations qui soutiennent, cooprent et collaborent dans le travail de renseignement national .

Les pays qui travaillent avec Huawei devraient galement se proccuper des risques de niveau logiciel et des pratiques dingnierie du chinois Huawei. En effet, le rapport Huawei Cyber Security Evaluation Centre (HCSEC) Oversight Board 2019 publi en mars par le Comit de surveillance du HCSEC, a averti que Huawei navait pas apport les modifications promises depuis longtemps au niveau de son logiciel et de ses pratiques dingnierie, des modifications pourtant indispensables  lamlioration de la scurit. Un prcdent rapport du gouvernement britannique publi en juillet 2018 avait rvl que des problmes techniques, affectant la chane dapprovisionnement des quipements du groupe chinois et qui avaient expos les rseaux de tlcoms nationaux  de nouveaux risques de scurit, existaient.

*La loi  5G  franaise ne fait pas lunanimit sur le fond et la forme*

Mme si la loi  5G  de la France nest pas anti-Huawei et quelle devra sappliquer  lensemble des tlcoms, la dmarche lgislative qui a conduit  son adoption ne fait pas lapprobation de tous. En effet, en plus de labsence dtude dimpact et davis du Conseil dtat, il est reproch au texte de faire plus ou moins doublon avec des dispositions qui existent dj, notamment dans le Code de la dfense.

Au-del des proccupations de dmarche lgislative,  des oprateurs craignent  la fois des obstacles dans le dploiement de la 5G et des cots supplmentaires  supporter pour respecter les exigences du lgislateur. Les concurrents europens de Huawei, qui devraient se satisfaire du champ libre que leur offre la loi en France, sont aussi en dsaccord avec la nouvelle loi. 
Les rseaux 5G sont attendus en France pour 2020. Pour lheure, seuls quelques sites 5G exprimentaux sont actifs et les oprateurs tels quOrange, SFR, Bouygues Telecom et Free Mobile nattendent que lattribution des frquences pour commencer la transition vers la technologie 5G.

Source : Legifrance

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la loi  5G  franaise maintenant publie ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous aussi quelle pourrait priver Huawei des partenariats franais ? 
 ::fleche::  Selon le directeur de lAgence nationale de la scurit des systmes dinformation, cette loi nest pas focalise seulement sur Huawei. Quels commentaires en faites-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la loi adopte cartera tous les risques lis aux matriels ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis demandent  leurs allis de boycotter les quipements tlcoms du chinois Huawei, voquant des proccupations de scurit nationale
 ::fleche::  Huawei prvoit une enveloppe de 2 milliards USD sur cinq ans pour la cyberscurit, afin de rassurer ses clients occidentaux
 ::fleche::  Huawei russit galement  s'imposer comme second vendeur de smartphones au 2T18 en Europe, malgr un essoufflement dans la rgion EMEA
 ::fleche::  USA : un projet de loi prvoit d'interdire la vente de technologie aux entreprises chinoises, qui commettent des vols de proprit intellectuelle
 ::fleche::  Huawei prsente le Kunpeng 920, le processeur le plus complexe au monde, mais il ne sera disponible que sur les plateformes Huawei

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Huawei devrait rappel tous les coups tordus de la NSA et de Cisco et des autres socits et tats.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*La Chine avertit l'Inde des  sanctions inverses   l'encontre des entreprises indiennes oprant en Chine si Huawei est bloqu*
*D'aprs des sources*

Laffaire Huawei stend en Inde. Le pays devrait tester l'installation d'un rseau cellulaire 5G de nouvelle gnration dans les prochains mois, mais n'a pas encore pris la dcision si elle inviterait le fabricant chinois d'quipements de tlcommunications  y participer, a dclar le ministre indien des Tlcommunications, Ravi Shankar Prasad. Toutefois, selon des sources au courant de la question, la Chine a averti l'Inde de ne pas empcher Huawei Technologies de faire des affaires dans le pays, au risque dy avoir des consquences pour les entreprises indiennes oprant en Chine, a rapport Reuters.

En effet, le 10 juillet dernier, Vikram Misri, l'ambassadeur de l'Inde  Pkin, a t convi  une runion  au ministre chinois des Affaires trangres pour entendre les proccupations de la Chine au sujet de la campagne amricaine visant  maintenir Huawei hors des infrastructures mobiles 5G dans le monde, selon deux sources au courant des discussions internes  New Delhi. Sadressant  M. Misri au cours de la runion, les responsables chinois ont dclar qu'il pourrait y avoir des  sanctions inverses   l'encontre des entreprises indiennes faisant des affaires en Chine si l'Inde bloquait Huawei en raison des pressions exerces par Washington, a rapport Reuters en citant une source qui est au courant de la runion de l'ambassadeur.


Rpondant  une demande de commentaire de Reuters, le ministre chinois des Affaires trangres a dclar que Pkin esprait que l'Inde prendrait une dcision indpendante sur les soumissionnaires de 5G. Dans un communiqu, la porte-parole du ministre, Hua Chunying, a dclar : 

 Huawei mne des oprations en Inde depuis longtemps et a contribu au dveloppement de la socit et de l'conomie indiennes, ce qui est clair pour tous .  En ce qui concerne la question des entreprises chinoises participant  la construction de la 5G en Inde, nous esprons que la partie indienne prendra une dcision indpendante et objective, et qu'elle fournira un environnement commercial quitable, juste et non discriminatoire pour les investissements et les oprations des entreprises chinoises, dans l'intrt mutuel , a-t-elle ajout.

Au moment o de nombreux pays sapprtent  passer  la technologie 5G, le gant chinois Huawei, le plus grand fabricant mondial de matriel dans le domaine, subit des consquences d'une lutte gopolitique entre la Chine et les tats-Unis. Depuis le mois de mai, le prsident amricain a sign un dcret qui interdit lachat ou lutilisation de toute technologie de communication produite par Huawei et autres entits contrles par  un adversaire tranger  et susceptible de crer un  risque de sabotage indu  des systmes de communication amricains ou des  effets catastrophiques  sur linfrastructure amricaine. 

Le ministre amricain du Commerce a galement pris, le mme jour, une mesure interdisant Huawei et ses socits affilies dacqurir des composants et des technologies auprs de socits amricaines sans lapprobation du gouvernement. Le gouvernement amricain a aussi fait campagne auprs de ses allis pour ne pas quils utilisent de matriel Huawei, que la Chine pourrait exploiter pour les espionner. 

Suite  ces dcisions, plusieurs entreprises ont mis pause  leur collaboration avec Huawei et les autorits chinoises ont menac de publier leur propre liste noire des entreprises amricaines indsirables en Chine. Toutefois, lors dune rencontre entre Donald Trump et Xi Jinping en marge du sommet du G20 le 29 juin, les deux prsidents ont convenu de relancer les ngociations commerciales et l'administration Trump a autoris les ventes amricaines  Huawei. 

Maintenant, cest lInde qui commence  avoir des doutes concernant le matriel de Huawei. Une demande de commentaire de Reuters adresse au ministre indien des Affaires trangres est reste sans rponse jusquau moment de la rdaction de son article.

*Une ventuelle querelle au sujet de Huawei pourrait raviver les tensions commerciales et territoriales entre lInde et la Chine* 

Selon Reuters, les entreprises indiennes sont beaucoup moins prsentes en Chine que celles des autres grandes conomies. Mais des entreprises comme Infosys, TCS, Dr Reddy's Laboratories Reliance Industries et Mahindra & Mahindra qui sont prsentes en Chine dans les secteurs de la fabrication, de la sant, des services financiers et de l'externalisation, subiraient des sanctions de la part des autorits chinoises si jamais les autorits indiennes empchaient Huawei de faire des affaires en Inde. Une ventuelle querelle au sujet de Huawei en Inde pourrait, par ailleurs, raviver les diffrends territoriaux de longue date entre New Delhi et Washington, daprs Reuters.

En octobre, le Premier ministre Narendra Modi accueillera le prsident chinois Xi Jinping   Varanasi, sa circonscription parlementaire dans le nord de l'Inde, o les deux pays devraient parler de certains problmes commerciaux, dont un dficit commercial de 53 milliards de dollars en 2018-2019 qui inquite l'Inde, a rapport Reuters.


Certains importants groupes de personnes en Inde ont une mfiance de longue date vis--vis de la Chine et encourage l'autosuffisance dans l'conomie, daprs Reuters. Cest le cas du principal groupe de droite li  l'alliance Modi au pouvoir,  qui a intensifi ses critiques  l'gard de Huawei. 

Dans une lettre crite  Modi la semaine dernire, Ashwani Mahajan, le chef de l'aile conomique du nationaliste hindou Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh, a dclar que les oprations du chinois Huawei en Inde suscitaient des inquitudes.  

 En tant que pays, nous ne sommes pas encore srs de pouvoir compter sur Huawei. Globalement, les entreprises chinoises, y compris Huawei, font face  des allgations selon lesquelles elles  sous-enchrissent  des projets et se positionnent, eux et leur tablissement, dans leur pays d'origine pour espionner et fermer  distance, si ncessaire , pouvait-on lire dans leur courrier, daprs Reuters. Toutefois, les inquitudes lies  la scurit nationale ne devraient pas arrter Huawei en Inde.

*Les questions de scurit lies aux quipements Huawei ne devraient poser de problmes* 

Le matriel de Huawei est indsirable aux Etats-Unis et dans certains pays allis  cause des questions de scurit nationale en rapport avec des liens que lentreprise aurait avec le gouvernement chinois, mme si Huawei a ni  plusieurs reprises de collaborer avec les autorits chinoises. La France et lAllemagne ont mme vot une  loi Huawei  qui va sappliquer  lensemble des fabricants de matriels 5G. Cependant, Huawei est toujours dans la comptition pour le dploiement de la 5G en Inde.

Selon Reuters, le ministre Prasad a dclar au Parlement que six propositions ont t reues pour des essais de technologie 5G, y compris celle de Huawei. Les autres candidats ne sont pas encore officiellement connus, mais des entreprises telles que la Sudoise Ericsson, la Finlandaise Nokia et la Sud-Corenne Samsung Electronics devraient participer, a rapport Reuters.

Un groupe de hauts fonctionnaires, dirig par le conseiller scientifique principal du gouvernement indien, M. K. Vijay Raghavan, et comprenant des reprsentants des dpartements des tlcommunications, des technologies de l'information et des services de renseignement, a tudi la possibilit d'ouvrir les essais 5G  Huawei. Le comit n'a trouv aucune preuve suggrant que Huawei ait utilis des programmes  de porte drobe  ou des logiciels malveillants pour collecter des donnes dans le cadre de ses oprations actuelles en Inde, a rapport Reuters en citant une source et un autre fonctionnaire du ministre fdral des Tlcommunications.

Par ailleurs, le ministre de l'Intrieur, qui est responsable de la scurit de l'infrastructure, n'avait mis aucune directive pour limiter l'entre de Huawei, a dit  Reuters le responsable des tlcommunications.  Nous ne pouvons pas les rejeter simplement parce qu'ils sont chinois , a dclar le responsable.

Au lieu de bloquer un fabricant, un expert technique du Conseil consultatif de la scurit nationale (NSAB) du gouvernement, V. Kamakoti, a suggr de s'assurer que le matriel et les logiciels du rseau de cinquime gnration propos ne proviennent pas tous deux de Huawei.

Dans une rcente prsentation interne examine par Reuters, M. Kamakoti a dclar que le gouvernement devrait inciter les oprateurs de tlphonie mobile qui dploieront des services 5G en Inde  utiliser des logiciels fabriqus en Inde pour piloter des quipements fournis par des fabricants tels que Huawei. Mais les promesses de la 5G seront-elles bien ralises avec un tel dploiement hybride ?   

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous de la proposition de M. Kamakoti dutiliser des logiciels fabriqus en Inde pour piloter des quipements fournis par Huawei ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  La Chine s'apprte  publier sa liste d'entreprises trangres juges  risque et  bannir de son march, comme l'ont fait les USA avec Huawei
 ::fleche::  Trs critique, la loi  anti-Huawei  pour scuriser la 5G est dsormais une ralit, mais elle ne discrimine pas un quipementier en particulier
 ::fleche::  Huawei russit galement  s'imposer comme second vendeur de smartphones au 2T18 en Europe, malgr un essoufflement dans la rgion EMEA
 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis demandent  leurs allis de boycotter les quipements tlcoms du chinois Huawei, voquant des proccupations de scurit nationale
 ::fleche::  Google met une pause  sa collaboration avec Huawei : plus de PlayStore, plus de Gmail pour les futurs smartphones Android du constructeur chinois

----------


## rawsrc

> Huawei devrait rappel tous les coups tordus de la NSA et de Cisco et des autres socits et tats.


Tu m'tonnes quand tu vois la liste des backdoors dans les quipements Cisco, c'est  mourir de rire. Mme les matriels professionnels avec VPN de Cisco sont compromis.
J'ai deux clients o Cisco est carrment blacklist depuis des lustres.

----------


## matthius

Malgr le fait que la Chine tudie les ondes du corps, il est prfrable de compter sur la surveillance des russes et des franais  ce propos.
Mais l'enjeu n'est mme pas  ce niveau. Sachant que l'Inde favorise la crativit, elle a intrt  la protger et surtout  la dvelopper, en crant sa 5G avec l'aide du rseau Montagnier.

----------


## spyserver

Les chinois c'est un peu les Etats-Unis de l'Orient il se prennent pour des Dieux et tu dois pas leur mettre de batons dans les roues.
"Bon coute on sait que a craint, mais c'est pas grave accepte nos produits, ta pas ton mot  dire de toute faon ..."

----------


## Kapeutini

L'Inde n'a pas besoin de la tech chinoise, ils peuvent mme mieux faire, sans pirater le savoir faire des concurrents... Et avoir confiance dans la dictature ? Moahaha 
Ils font pas mieux que les Amricains dans la guerre commerciale mme chantage.

----------


## Aiekick

en tout cas le fait que la chine dfendent autant son poulain, c'est bien la preuve que c'est son cheval de Troie pour recuperer des data 's de tout les autres pays.

----------


## Bruno

*Impt : Trump retarde l'application des droits de douane sur certaines importations chinoises.*
*Cette mesure peut-elle apaiser la guerre commerciale amricano-chinoise ?*

Le prsident des tats-Unis, Donald Trump, a annonc hier le report de ses 10 % de droits de douane sur les importations chinoises, fixant ainsi les droits de douane sur les tlphones portables, ordinateurs portables et autres biens de consommation, dans le but d'attnuer leur impact sur les ventes des vacances.

Donald Trump, sadressant aux journalistes, a dclar que ce retardement visait en partie  viter de perturber les clients amricains pour Nol.  Nous le faisons pour la saison de Nol, au cas o certains des tarifs auraient un impact sur les clients amricains , a dclar Trump  des journalistes au New Jersey.  Juste au cas o ils pourraient avoir un impact sur les gens, ce que nous avons fait, c'est que nous l'avons retard afin qu'ils ne soient pas pertinents pour la saison des achats de Nol .


L'annonce faite par l'USTR a t publie quelques minutes aprs que le ministre chinois du Commerce ait dclar que le vice-premier ministre Liu He avait pass un appel tlphonique avec des responsables amricains du commerce. Certains analystes ont dclar que laction de mardi ne signifiait pas que la guerre commerciale tait termine. Elena Duggar, directrice gnrale associe de l'agence de notation Moody's, a dclar :  Cet apparent apaisement des tensions actuelles pourrait constituer un sursis temporaire ... Les relations entre les deux plus grandes conomies du monde resteront controverses, ponctues de mesures ponctuelles de compromis .

Lincertitude entourant la guerre commerciale a pes sur les marchs. Les actions amricaines ont connu leur pire journe de lanne le 5 aot, lorsque la Chine a laiss sa devise saffaiblir, franchissant le seuil de 7 yuans pour un dollar et annonant quelle mettrait fin aux importations de produits agricoles en provenance des tats-Unis.

Les investisseurs technologiques ont bien accueilli l'annonce des exemptions, poussant l'indice des actions  puce  la hausse de 2,8 %. Les parts des dtaillants et des industries ont galement augment, avec General Electric en hausse de 4,4 %.  Wall Street, les trois principaux indices boursiers ont augment de plus de 2 %  un moment donn. Le Dow Jones et le S & P 500 ont progress de 1,4 %, tandis que le Nasdaq, domin par les technologies, a termin en hausse de 1,9 %, men par une hausse de 4 % pour Apple.

Au Royaume-Uni, les valeurs exposes au commerce mondial ont galement augment, le mineur Glencore clturant en hausse de 2,3 %. Les actions du principal march Apple Inc. ont grimp de 4,2 % aprs avoir appris que ses principaux produits pour iPhone, tablette et ordinateur portable seraient pargns pour le moment. Le prsident Trump a annonc le 1er aot qu'il imposerait un droit de douane de 10 % sur 300 milliards de dollars de produits chinois, accusant la Chine de ne pas avoir honor ses promesses d'acheter davantage de produits agricoles amricains.

Il a aussi personnellement reproch au prsident chinois Xi Jinping de ne pas avoir fait plus pour freiner les ventes de fentanyl synthtique, un opiode synthtique dans le contexte d'une crise de surdose d'opiodes aux tats-Unis. Mais dans un tweet, mardi, M. Trump a laiss entendre qu'il s'attendait  quelque chose en retour, suggrant que l'chec de la Chine   acheter gros  aux agriculteurs amricains pourrait tre sur le point de changer.


L'agence de presse Xinhua a annonc que les autorits chinoises avaient publi  une protestation solennelle  contre les sanctions prvues  compter du 1er septembre. M. Liu a convenu avec le reprsentant amricain au Commerce, Robert Lighthizer, et le secrtaire au Trsor, Steven Mnuchin, de reprendre la parole par tlphone dans les deux prochaines semaines, a annonc le ministre. Les deux parties devraient tenir une autre srie de runions  Washington en septembre, mais la dtrioration des relations au cours des deux dernires semaines laisse planer un doute quant  la tenue ou non des ngociations.

Le gouvernement Trump envisage toujours dimposer des droits de douane de 10 % sur des milliers de produits alimentaires, de vtements et autres produits lectroniques grand public chinois  compter du 1er septembre. Parmi ceux-ci figurent des montres intelligentes de fabrication chinoise Apple et Fitbit, des haut-parleurs intelligents d'Amazon.com Inc. Google et Apple, ainsi que des couteurs et autres appareils Bluetooth, catgorie estime  17,9 milliards de dollars US. 

Les tlviseurs  cran plat en provenance de Chine, dune valeur de 4,5 milliards de dollars, feront galement lobjet dune rduction de 10 % le 1er septembre, aprs avoir t pargns par la premire srie des tarifs de Trump il ya plus dun an. Les animaux vivants, les produits laitiers, les skis, les balles de golf, les lentilles de contact, les piles au lithium ion et les souffleuses  neige recevront galement des tarifs le 1er septembre.

Un reprsentant d'un groupe professionnel a dclar que l'USTR les avait informs qu'il avait choisi de diffrer les droits de douane sur les articles pour lesquels la Chine fournissait plus de 75 % du total des importations amricaines. Les catgories de produits pour lesquelles la Chine fournit moins de 75 % vont encore faire face  des tarifs le 1er septembre, a dclar le reprsentant, qui a requis l'anonymat parce que l'information n'a pas t rendue publique. Selon les donnes du recensement amricain, la Chine a fourni 82 % des tlphones cellulaires amricains et 94,5 % des ordinateurs portables amricains en 2018.


Dans une rcente sortie, la Retail Industry Leaders Association a dclar :  Le retrait de certains produits de la liste et le report de 10 % de droits de douane supplmentaires sur dautres produits, tels que les jouets, les produits lectroniques grand public, les vtements et les chaussures, jusquau 15 dcembre sont une bonne nouvelle, car cela attnuera certaines difficults. Consommateurs tout au long de la saison des vacances .

La Consumer Technology Association a applaudi le retard sur certains articles, mais a ajout :  Le mois prochain, nous commencerons  payer davantage pour certains de nos appareils technologiques prfrs y compris les tlviseurs, les haut-parleurs intelligents et les ordinateurs de bureau. L'administration devrait supprimer dfinitivement ces droits de douane nfastes et trouver un autre moyen de tenir la Chine pour responsable de ses pratiques commerciales dloyales .




Source : Reuters, BBC News

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Donald Trump serait-il un bon prsident pour les Amricains ou un bon prsident tout court ?

 ::fleche::  Prfriez-vous vous le prsident Trump au vote ?

 ::fleche::  Devrait-on placer des obstacles  l'conomie chinoise ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La Chine s'apprte  publier sa liste d'entreprises trangres juges  risque et  bannir de son march, comme l'ont fait les USA avec Huawei

 ::fleche::  Trs critique, la loi  anti-Huawei  pour scuriser la 5G est dsormais une ralit, mais elle ne discrimine pas un quipementier en particulier

 ::fleche::  L'arme chinoise va remplacer le systme d'exploitation Windows dans la crainte d'un piratage amricain, elle ne fait pas non plus confiance  Linux

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Les tats-Unis devraient accorder  Huawei une nouvelle licence d'exportation de 90 jours*
*Qui permettra  l'entreprise de poursuivre ses activits avec les entreprises amricaines, selon un rapport*

La guerre commerciale qui dure depuis plusieurs mois entre les Etats-Unis et la Chine continue de faire de Huawei lune des plus grandes victimes. Mais une entente qui permet  lentreprise de continuer  acheter des fournitures aux entreprises amricaines sera prolonge, a rapport Reuters samedi. En effet, une interdiction faite, en mai dernier, par Washington au gant chinois des tlcommunications d'exporter ses produits et d'acheter des marchandises amricaines, empchant ainsi les entreprises amricaines (et les entreprises utilisant des technologies d'origine amricaine) de faire des affaires avec Huawei, a t perue comme une escalade majeure dans la guerre commerciale entre les deux principales conomies du monde.

Mais le Dpartement du Commerce a ensuite accord que Huawei continue d'acheter des produits de fabrication amricaine, peu de temps aprs l'inscription sur la liste noire de l'entreprise, dans le but de rduire au minimum les perturbations pour ses clients, dont beaucoup exploitent des rseaux dans les rgions rurales d'Amrique. Lexemption de 90 jours, qui expire ce lundi 19 aot, a permis au plus grand fabricant dquipement de tlcommunication au monde de soutenir des clients existants dans le secteur des tlphones intelligents et de l'infrastructure cellulaire.


 La licence gnrale temporaire donne aux exploitants le temps de prendre d'autres dispositions et au ministre l'espace ncessaire pour dterminer les mesures  long terme appropries pour les Amricains et les fournisseurs de tlcommunications trangers qui dpendent actuellement du matriel Huawei pour leurs services essentiels. Bref, cette licence permettra aux utilisateurs de tlphones mobiles et aux rseaux  large bande ruraux de Huawei de poursuivre leurs activits . Cest ainsi  que le ministre du Commerce a dcrit l'exemption en mai dernier.

Cette  licence gnrale temporaire  sera prolonge pour Huawei pour 90 jours supplmentaires, ont dclar des sources  Reuters. Selon ces sources, le nouvel accord est  attendu  pour tre renouvel ce week-end, et nous en saurons davantage aprs un entretien tlphonique attendu entre le prsident amricain Donald Trump et le prsident chinois Xi Jinping. Toutefois, la situation concernant la licence, qui est devenue une monnaie d'change cl pour les tats-Unis dans leurs ngociations commerciales avec la Chine, reste floue et la dcision de la prolongation de lexemption spciale accorde  Huawei pourrait changer avant l'chance de lundi, ont confi les sources  Reuters.

Huawei est pris dans la plus grande guerre commerciale entre les Etats-Unis et la Chine. Bien que les deux pays se soient mutuellement taxs, les responsables amricains de la scurit ont mis en garde sur la possibilit que la compagnie de tlcommunications maintienne des liens avec le gouvernement chinois et que cela puisse reprsenter une menace pour la scurit des tats-Unis. Aprs la signature dun dcret en mai par le prsident Trump, cartant Huawei du milieu des affaires aux Etats-Unis et dans ces pays allis, plusieurs entreprises, comme Google, Microsoft, ARM et Infineon ont commenc  suspendre toute activit avec lentreprise.

Les Etats-Unis accusent Huawei davoir de collaborer avec le gouvernement communiste chinois. Ils affirment que les tlphones intelligents et l'quipement rseau de Huawei pourraient tre utiliss par la Chine pour espionner les Amricains. Mais lentreprise a toujours ni ces allgations. Dans un rapport publi cette semaine par le Wall Street Journal, le quotidien amricain a affirm que la socit aidait aussi les gouvernements africains  espionner leurs citoyens, ce que Huawei a galement ni.

Les ngociations commerciales entre Washington et Pkin taient interrompues en mai, mais une rencontre en marge du sommet du G20 en fin juin a relanc les changes. Le Washington Post a rapport, aprs la rencontre, quen change d'une flexibilit sur Huawei, Trump a dclar que la Chine avait accept de gros achats de produits agricoles amricains  presque immdiatement . Mais il n'a rvl aucune prcision et les responsables chinois n'ont pas confirm l'offre.  Nous avons discut de beaucoup de choses et nous sommes de retour sur la bonne voie , a dclar Trump.  Nous allons voir ce qui se passe .


En apportant des clarifications sur la dclaration de Trump, Larry Kudlow, prsident du Conseil conomique national, a dclar  Fox News que le dpartement du Commerce  accordera quelques licences supplmentaires l o il y a une disponibilit gnrale  des pices ncessaires, et que  les proccupations en matire de scurit nationale resteront primordiales .

Cette semaine, le gouverement Trump, a aussi annonc le report de ses 10 % de droits de douane sur les importations chinoises, fixant ainsi les droits de douane sur les tlphones portables, ordinateurs portables et autres biens de consommation, dans le but d'attnuer leur impact sur les ventes des vacances. Selon Reuters, ce retardement visait en partie  viter de perturber les clients amricains pour Nol.  Nous le faisons pour la saison de Nol, au cas o certains des tarifs auraient un impact sur les clients amricains , a dclar Trump  des journalistes au New Jersey.

En effet, le gouvernement Trump, qui a accus la Chine de ne pas avoir honor ses promesses d'acheter davantage de produits agricoles amricains, envisage toujours dimposer des droits de douane de 10 % sur des milliers de produits alimentaires, de vtements et autres produits lectroniques grand public chinois  compter du 1er septembre. Parmi ceux-ci figurent des montres intelligentes de fabrication chinoise Apple et Fitbit, des haut-parleurs intelligents d'Amazon.com Inc., Google et Apple, ainsi que des couteurs et autres appareils Bluetooth, catgorie estime  17,9 milliards de dollars US. 

Mais un reprsentant d'un groupe professionnel a dclar que l'USTR les avait informs qu'il avait choisi de diffrer les droits de douane sur les articles pour lesquels la Chine fournissait plus de 75 % du total des importations amricaines. Les catgories de produits pour lesquelles la Chine fournit moins de 75 % vont encore faire face  des tarifs le 1er septembre, a dclar le reprsentant.

La prolongation de la licence spciale rpondrait-elle au besoin de desservir les clients existants de Huawei ou de rpondre aux nombreuses demandes de licence spciale des fournisseurs amricains de Huawei pour continuer  vendre  l'entreprise. Le secrtaire au Commerce, Wilbur Ross, a dclar aux journalistes  la fin du mois dernier qu'il avait reu plus de 50 demandes et qu'il s'attendait  en recevoir davantage, a rapport Reuters.

Selon le rapport, sur les 70 milliards de dollars dpenss par Huawei pour l'achat de composants en 2018, quelque 11 milliards de dollars sont alls  des entreprises amricaines comme Qualcomm, Intel et Micron Technology. Le dpartement du Commerce sest content de dire :  Lundi, je serai heureux de vous tenir au courant , lorsque Reuters a voulu savoir davantage sur laffaire. Attendons de voir.  

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette prolongation de la licence spciale de Huawei ?
 ::fleche::  Est-ce pour que Huawei continue dassurer le service minimum aux clients existants ou pour permettre aux entreprises amricaines de vendre  lentreprise chinoise ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la prolongation sera accorde ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  G20 : l'administration Trump autorise les ventes amricaines  Huawei, tandis que la Chine et les tats-Unis reprennent les ngociations commerciales
 ::fleche::  L'arme chinoise va remplacer le systme d'exploitation Windows dans la crainte d'un epiratage amricain, Elle ne fait pas non plus confiance  Linux
 ::fleche::  Trs critique, la loi  anti-Huawei  pour scuriser la 5G est dsormais une ralit, mais elle ne discrimine pas un quipementier en particulier
 ::fleche::  La Chine s'apprte  publier sa liste d'entreprises trangres juges  risque et  bannir de son march, comme l'ont fait les USA avec Huawei

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Les tats-Unis accordent  Huawei 90 jours supplmentaires pour acheter auprs de fournisseurs amricains,* 
*Afin de permettre aux consommateurs amricains dtre prts  s'loigner du matriel Huawei*

Reuters avait appris des sources la semaine dernire que le gouvernement amricain allait renouveler la licence spciale de Huawei pour que la firme chinoise continue de faire des affaires avec les entreprises amricaines aprs la fin de la premire priode dexemption dinterdiction qui expire ce lundi. Eh bien ! 90 autres jours sont accords, mme si le prsident Donald Trump a suggr dimanche qu'une telle prolongation ne serait pas accorde, a rapport Reuters dans un rapport publi ce lundi.

En effet, une interdiction faite, en mai dernier, par Washington au gant chinois des tlcommunications d'exporter ses produits et d'acheter des marchandises amricaines, empchant ainsi les entreprises amricaines (et les entreprises utilisant des technologies d'origine amricaine) de faire des affaires avec Huawei, a t perue comme une escalade majeure dans la guerre commerciale entre les deux principales conomies du monde.


Mais le Dpartement amricain du Commerce a ensuite accord que Huawei continue d'acheter des produits de fabrication amricaine, peu de temps aprs l'inscription sur la liste noire de l'entreprise. Cette dcision avait pour but de rduire au minimum les perturbations pour ses clients, dont beaucoup exploitent des rseaux dans les rgions rurales d'Amrique. Lexemption de 90 jours, qui expire ce lundi 19 aot, a permis au plus grand fabricant dquipement de tlcommunication au monde de soutenir des clients existants dans le secteur des tlphones intelligents et de l'infrastructure cellulaire.

 La licence gnrale temporaire donne aux exploitants le temps de prendre d'autres dispositions et au ministre l'espace ncessaire pour dterminer les mesures  long terme appropries pour les Amricains et les fournisseurs de tlcommunications trangers qui dpendent actuellement du matriel Huawei pour leurs services essentiels. Bref, cette licence permettra aux utilisateurs de tlphones mobiles et aux rseaux  large bande ruraux de Huawei de poursuivre leurs activits . Cest ainsi  que le ministre du Commerce a dcrit l'exemption en mai dernier.

Les tats-Unis accordent  Huawei 90 jours supplmentaires de  licence gnrale temporaire   pour acheter auprs de fournisseurs amricains, selon Reuters. La dcision qui tait attendue pour le week-end, aprs un entretien tlphonique attendu entre le prsident amricain Donald Trump et le prsident chinois Xi Jinping, a t annonce lundi par le secrtaire amricain au Commerce, Wilbur Ross. M. Ross a indiqu que la dernire extension visait galement  viter les perturbations dans les activits de ces mmes clients de Huawei. 

Le Ministre du Commerce a dclar dans un communiqu que cette prolongation de 90 jours  a pour but d'accorder aux consommateurs de toute l'Amrique le temps ncessaire pour s'loigner de l'quipement Huawei, compte tenu de la menace persistante pour la scurit nationale et la politique trangre .  Alors que nous continuons d'inciter les consommateurs  abandonner les produits de Huawei, nous reconnaissons qu'il faut plus de temps pour viter toute perturbation , a ajout M. Ross.


Il faut noter aussi que cette prolongation saccompagne de lextension de la liste des socits affilies   Huawei (46 socits de plus) ajoutes  la  liste des entits  du ministre amricain du Commerce, portant le nombre total  plus de 100 entits Huawei couvertes par ces restrictions.

Dans une dclaration  propos de la prolongation temporaire, Huawei a dclar que la dcision du gouvernement amricain  ne change pas le fait que Huawei a t trait injustement. La dcision d'aujourd'hui n'aura pas d'impact substantiel sur les affaires de Huawei . Huawei s'est aussi oppos  la dcision d'ajout de 46 autres affilis  la liste des entits.  Il est clair que cette dcision, prise  ce moment prcis, est motive par des considrations politiques et n'a rien  voir avec la scurit nationale , a dclar la socit.

Le prsident Trump aussi ne serait pas pour la dcision de prolongation. Il avait indiqu au cours du week-end qu'il n'y aurait pas de prolongation, disant que ce qui se passerait serait le  contraire  de ce qui a t rapport le vendredi.  En fait, nous sommes ouverts  ne pas faire affaire avec eux , a dclar M. Trump dimanche.

*Le blocage de Huawei exacerb par la guerre commerciale entre Washington et Pkin*

Huawei est pris dans la plus grande guerre commerciale entre les Etats-Unis et la Chine. Bien que les deux pays se soient mutuellement taxs, les responsables amricains de la scurit ont mis en garde sur la possibilit que la compagnie de tlcommunications maintienne des liens avec le gouvernement chinois et que cela puisse reprsenter une menace pour la scurit des tats-Unis. Aprs la signature dun dcret en mai par le prsident Trump, cartant Huawei du milieu des affaires aux Etats-Unis et dans ces pays allis, plusieurs entreprises, comme Google, Microsoft, ARM et Infineon ont commenc  suspendre toute activit avec lentreprise.

Les Etats-Unis accusent Huawei de collaborer avec le gouvernement communiste chinois. Ils affirment que les tlphones intelligents et l'quipement rseau de Huawei pourraient tre utiliss par la Chine pour espionner les Amricains. Mais lentreprise a toujours ni ces allgations. Dans un rapport publi cette semaine par le Wall Street Journal, le quotidien amricain a affirm que la socit aidait aussi les gouvernements africains  espionner leurs citoyens, ce que Huawei a galement ni.

Les ngociations commerciales entre Washington et Pkin taient interrompues en mai, mais une rencontre en marge du sommet du G20 en fin juin a relanc les changes. Le Washington Post a rapport, aprs la rencontre, quen change d'une flexibilit sur Huawei, Trump a dclar que la Chine avait accept de gros achats de produits agricoles amricains  presque immdiatement . Mais il n'a rvl aucune prcision et les responsables chinois n'ont pas confirm l'offre.  Nous avons discut de beaucoup de choses et nous sommes de retour sur la bonne voie , a dclar Trump.  Nous allons voir ce qui se passe .

En apportant des clarifications sur la dclaration de Trump, Larry Kudlow, prsident du Conseil conomique national, a dclar  Fox News que le dpartement du Commerce  accordera quelques licences supplmentaires l o il y a une disponibilit gnrale  des pices ncessaires, et que  les proccupations en matire de scurit nationale resteront primordiales .

*La prolongation vue comme un dernier pravis  l'ensemble des consommateurs amricains*

La prolongation, jusqu'au 18 novembre, renouvelle un accord qui maintient la capacit de la socit chinoise  maintenir les rseaux de tlcommunications existants et  fournir des mises  jour logicielles aux combins Huawei. Par ailleurs, le secrtaire au Commerce, Wilbur Ross, a dclar aux journalistes  la fin du mois dernier qu'il avait reu plus de 50 demandes et qu'il s'attendait  en recevoir davantage, a rapport Reuters. Selon Reuters, l'industrie des semi-conducteurs a fait pression pour vendre des articles non sensibles que Huawei pourrait facilement acheter  l'tranger, faisant valoir qu'une interdiction gnrale nuit aux entreprises amricaines.

Pourvu que la prolongation permette aux derniers consommateurs amricains de juguler leur dpendance du gant chinois. Selon le rapport de Reuters, sur les 70 milliards de dollars dpenss par Huawei pour l'achat de composants en 2018, quelque 11 milliards de dollars sont alls  des entreprises amricaines comme Qualcomm, Intel et Micron Technology. 

Reuters rapporte galement que Doug Jacobson, avocat spcialis en droit commercial  Washington, a dclar qu'il n'est pas surprenant que la prolongation ait t accorde :  Il faut du temps aux fournisseurs de tlcommunications pour trouver d'autres fournisseurs d'quipement .

Lorsque M. Ross a t interrog sur ce qui se passera en novembre,  la fin de cette dernire priode de sursis, pour les clients amricains de Huawei, il a rpondu :  Tout le monde en a t averti, il y a eu beaucoup de discussions avec le prsident . 

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette prolongation de la licence spciale de Huawei ?
 ::fleche::  Est-ce pour que Huawei continue dassurer le service minimum aux clients existants ou pour permettre aux entreprises amricaines de vendre  lentreprise chinoise ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la prolongation permettra aux entreprises amricaines dtre en mesure de ne plus faire des affaires avec le chinois Huawei  ? 
 ::fleche::  La 5G tiendrait-elle ses promesses si un acteur majeur, Huawei, venait  tre cart dfinitivement de son processus de dploiement ?  

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  G20 : l'administration Trump autorise les ventes amricaines  Huawei, tandis que la Chine et les tats-Unis reprennent les ngociations commerciales
 ::fleche::  L'arme chinoise va remplacer le systme d'exploitation Windows dans la crainte d'un epiratage amricain, Elle ne fait pas non plus confiance  Linux
 ::fleche::  Trs critique, la loi  anti-Huawei  pour scuriser la 5G est dsormais une ralit, mais elle ne discrimine pas un quipementier en particulier
 ::fleche::  La Chine s'apprte  publier sa liste d'entreprises trangres juges  risque et  bannir de son march, comme l'ont fait les USA avec Huawei

----------


## CoderInTheDark

<world compagny name="Mr Sylvestre" >
Faut pas dconner !*
On fait du buisness
Faut couler les stocks
veuahhhhh
Pardon aux familles tout a
</world compagny>

Et les entreprises europennes et le monde entier ils ont droit de vendre aussi ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et les entreprises europennes et le monde entier ils ont droit de vendre aussi ?


Ca dpend, en dollars ou en euros, yuans, etc. ?

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Huawei prvoit le lancement de son prochain tlphone sans les applications populaires de Google, notamment Maps et YouTube,*
*Le smartphone n'aura pas non plus accs  Google Play*

Malgr linterdiction amricaine qui a priv Huawei dimportantes licences, le gant chinois des tlcommunications veut progresser dans ces activits smartphone. Huawei prvoit le lancement de nouveaux smartphones haut de gamme en Europe, mme sils ne pourront pas tre aliments par le systme d'exploitation officiel Android de Google et des applications populaires telles que Google Maps et YouTube en raison de linterdiction amricaine, selon Reuters. 

Un porte-parole de Google a confirm  Reuters que le Mate 30 ne peut pas tre vendu avec des applications et services Google sous licence en raison de l'interdiction amricaine des ventes  Huawei. Un sursis temporaire annonc par le gouvernement amricain la semaine dernire ne s'appliquant pas aux nouveaux produits tels que le Mate 30, selon le porte-parole.

En effet, la premire priode de sursis qui a expir le 19 aot dernier a t renouvele pour 90 jours supplmentaires. Pendant cette priode, le Dpartement amricain du Commerce permet  Huawei de continuer d'acheter des produits de fabrication amricaine. Cette dcision a pour but de permettre au fabricant dquipement de tlcommunication de soutenir des clients existants dans le secteur des tlphones intelligents et de l'infrastructure cellulaire afin de rduire au minimum les perturbations lies  linterdiction. Mais cette exemption ne sapplique pas au nouveau Huawei Mate 30.


Le Mate 30, conu pour fonctionner sur les nouveaux rseaux mobiles 5G, est le premier smartphone phare de Huawei depuis que l'administration du prsident amricain Donald Trump l'a effectivement mis sur liste noire  la mi-mai, allguant qu'elle est implique dans des activits qui compromettent la scurit nationale amricaine, une accusation que la socit nie. Selon une source familire avec le sujet, le gant chinois va prsenter sa nouvelle gamme de tlphones Mate 30 le 18 septembre  Munich.

Google pouvait demander la permission d'offrir ses applications  Huawei, mais Reuters ne dit pas sil la fait. Toutefois, aucune des plus de 130 demandes de licences reues par le Dpartement amricain du Commerce de la part des entreprises pour vendre des marchandises amricaines  Huawei n'a t accorde, selon Reuters. Cela signifie galement que le prochain tlphone Huawei n'aura pas accs au magasin d'applications Google Play, ce qui pourrait laisser les clients sans accs  d'autres applications populaires.    

Bien que Huawei ait t ajout  la liste noire en rponse  des proccupations scuritaires, l'incertitude qui entoure le Mate 30 ne pourrait tre leve que si un accord est trouv dans le cadre de la guerre commerciale qui fait rage entre Pkin et Washington depuis plusieurs mois  le prsident Trump avait indiqu cela par le pass.
Selon Reuters, Huawei a dit dans une dclaration :  Huawei continuera  utiliser l'OS et l'cosystme Android si le gouvernement amricain nous y autorise. Sinon, nous continuerons  dvelopper notre propre systme d'exploitation et cosystme. 

Lentreprise a mis en ligne un site Web nomm  Huawei Answers  pour rpondre aux proccupations des consommateurs concernant la relation de l'entreprise avec Android. On peut lire sur ce site ce qui suit :

 Tous les smartphones, tablettes et ordinateurs Huawei continueront de recevoir les correctifs de scurit, les mises  jour Android et le support technique de Microsoft.

 Quiconque a dj achet ou est sur le point d'acheter un smartphone Huawei peut continuer  accder au monde des applications comme ils l'ont toujours fait. Tous les appareils continuent d'tre couverts par la garantie de notre fabricant et bnficieront d'une assistance technique complte en consquence . 

Huawei, qui est seulement  quelques semaines du premier lancement majeur de smartphone depuis l'application des restrictions amricaines en mai dernier, compte galement sur les autres quipements du nouveau tlphone. Selon Reuters, le cerveau de la ligne Mate 30, le chipset Kirin 990, sera officiellement dvoil le 6 septembre par Richard Yu, le plus haut responsable des consommateurs de Huawei, lorsqu'il prononcera le discours d'ouverture du salon IFA  Berlin. Le Kirin 990 a t dvelopp par HiSilicon, l'unit des puces de Huawei,  partir des plans du designer britannique ARM Holdings.

ARM fait partie des entreprises qui ont suspendu leurs activits avec Huawei aprs l'interdiction amricaine parce que ses conceptions contiennent des technologies d'origine amricaine. Mais selon Reuters, Huawei a dclar la semaine dernire qu'il est propritaire perptuel de la licence ARMv8 et que les puces bases sur cette licence, y compris le Kirin 990, ne seraient pas affectes par cette interdiction. 

ARM na pas rpondu  une demande de commentaire de Reuters concernant sa relation avec Huawei. La socit sest contente de dire que  ARM continue de se conformer aux dernires restrictions du Dpartement du Commerce amricain et nous nous conformons aux directives relatives aux types spcifiques de conversations autorises, techniques ou autres .

*Huawei pourra-t-il vendre sa ligne Mate 30 sans Google Services ?*

Huawei peut toutefois utiliser une version open source d'Android sans enfreindre l'interdiction de vente des tats-Unis. Mais les applications de Google ne peuvent tre utilises en Europe que sous une licence payante du gant de la recherche. 


Selon les analystes, le lancement sans les applications de Google en Europe sera un coup dur.  Sans Google Services, personne n'achtera l'appareil , a dclar l'analyste indpendant Richard Windsor.

En effet, les consommateurs s'attendent  avoir accs  toutes les principales applications auxquelles ils sont habitus, y compris Maps et YouTube. Sans elles, les tlphones de Huawei sembleront beaucoup moins attrayants. Et ne pas accder au Play Store signifie que Huawei devra fournir aux clients un autre moyen d'accder  d'autres applications populaires telles que Facebook, Twitter et WhatsApp.

Ces dernires annes, Huawei s'est rapidement hisse au sommet de l'industrie mondiale des smartphones grce  son matriel de haute qualit, et l'Europe a t un march cl. Mais l'interdiction amricaine a eu un impact ngatif sur la part de march de Huawei en Europe qui est passe de 24,9 % au premier trimestre 2019  19,3 % au deuxime trimestre, selon les chiffres de Counterpoint Research.

Huawei a galement annonc plus tt ce mois-ci son propre systme d'exploitation mobile, baptis Harmony OS. Mais les analystes et les dirigeants de Huawei sont sceptiques quant au fait qu'il s'agit d'une alternative viable  Android. 

Lancer un produit majeur en Europe sans les applications Google sera un vritable dfi pour Huawei. Quel avenir est rserv  la ligne Mate 30 de Huawei sans le magasin de jeu en ligne ?

Sources : Reuters, Huawei Answers

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous  ?
 ::fleche::  Quel commentaire faites-vous du lancement de Mate 30 sans les services Google ?  
 ::fleche::   Tous les smartphones, tablettes et ordinateurs Huawei continueront de recevoir les correctifs de scurit, les mises  jour Android  . Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quel avenir prvoyez-vous pour la branche smartphone de Huawei avec Harmony OS ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis accordent  Huawei 90 jours supplmentaires pour acheter auprs de fournisseurs amricains, afin de permettre aux consommateurs amricains d'tre prts  s'loigner du matriel Huawei
 ::fleche::  Huawei aurait arrt sa production de smartphones aprs son ajout sur la liste noire des Etats-Unis, en pleine guerre commerciale avec la Chine
 ::fleche::  Google met une pause  sa collaboration avec Huawei : plus de PlayStore, plus de Gmail pour les futurs smartphones Android du constructeur chinois
 ::fleche::  ARM coupe ses liens avec Huawei  cause des sanctions US, ce qui menace la capacit du Chinois  concevoir de nouvelles puces pour ses smartphones

----------


## yahiko

Je suis trs curieux de voir comment le Mate 30 va se vendre sans accs au Play Store.

On pourrait se dire que mme si les parts de march de Huawei vont continuer  dgringoler en Europe, la marque peut se maintenir en Asie et notamment en Chine, patriotisme conomique oblige.
Ce qui pourrait lui donner du temps pour dvelopper un cosystme alternatif  celui de Google.

Nanmoins, je doute que d'autres constructeurs de smartphones, comme Samsung par exemple, soient enclins  adopter l'OS et le store d'un de leur concurrent...
Pour que la sauce prenne, il faudrait que Huawei puisse rallier d'autres constructeurs.

Maintenant, quand on regarde l'tat du march,  part Apple (US) et Samsung (Core), on peut constater que les autres principaux constructeurs sont chinois : Xiaomi, vivo et Oppo.
La partie pourrait ne pas tre perdue donc, avec un effet boomerang qui serait de contribuer  l'mergence d'une relle alternative aux Etats-Unis dans le domaine de la tech.

----------


## kmedghaith

Srieusement, qu'est ce qui empche une entreprise de la taille de huawei de dvelopper une application de visionnage de videos et une application maps.
G. maps ou autre c'est pareil du moment ou les fonctionnalits sont quivalentes.

----------


## bk417

Huawei peut laisser  l'utilisateur le soin d'installer le Play Store lui-mme.
En indiquant la procdure dans la notice par exemple.

----------


## yahiko

Si le mode opratoire pour installer le store de Google se trouvait dans la notice officielle, il ne devrait pas tre compliqu pour les avocats de Google de dmontrer qu'il s'agit malgr tout d'une violation de la licence de la version commerciale d'Android.
C'est comme si un vendeur de PC indiquait sur son site comment tlcharger et installer une version pirate de Windows.

Sans un Google Play install par dfaut, et sans notice explicative pour l'installer, il est probable que 99% des utilisateurs ne l'installeront pas.

----------


## e101mk2

> il ne devrait pas tre compliqu pour les avocats de Google de dmontrer qu'il s'agit malgr tout d'une violation de la licence de la version commerciale d'Android.


Ah bon, pourquoi cela?
Si le apk du play store n'est pas sur le serveur Huawei, je ne voit pas de problme.
C'est l'utilisateur qui en tlchargeant et installant le Play Store, contractera directement auprs de Google. Huawei aura juste donne des conseils  son utilisateur.
De plus, ils peuvent facilement noyer l'information avec d'autre Store alternatif.

Google verra que leur commissions sur les achats du Play store/Donnes personnelles seront moins impacte par cette dcision. Il serais stupide de leur parts d'entraver Huawei si il dcide cette alternative.

----------


## yahiko

Que l'utilisateur l'installe de sa propre initiative, pas de problme. Que Huawei indique sur sa notice comment l'installer, ce n'est plus la mme histoire.

----------


## bk417

On a compris ton point de vue, mais tu n'expliques pas pourquoi.
Citer un produit n'est pas interdit  ce que je sache.

----------


## yahiko

Citer un produit dans le but de contourner une absence d'autorisation est problmatique et certainement assimilable  un contournement de licence.

Tu ne fais pas que citer un produit quand tu indiques comment installer Google Play sur ton futur Mate 30.
On n'est pas sur de la citation "fair use" mais  des fins commerciales pour pallier une interdiction d'utiliser des produits commerciaux made in Google.

----------


## ShigruM

j'ai un lineageos sans aucune application google et je vis tres bien.
avec fdroid et Yalp Store j'ai les applies que je veux.
Osmand a la place de google map
libre torrent pour mes tlchargements
vlc pour voir les vidos/musiques
firefox
owncloud sur mon raspberry 4

manque plus un libre office pour l'dition et se sera bon.

Mais en faite les applications que j'ai cit sont mme bien meilleurs que les alternatives des concurrents...

----------


## bk417

> Citer un produit dans le but de contourner une absence d'autorisation est problmatique et certainement assimilable  un contournement de licence.
> 
> Tu ne fais pas que citer un produit quand tu indiques comment installer Google Play sur ton futur Mate 30.
> On n'est pas sur de la citation "fair use" mais  des fins commerciales pour pallier une interdiction d'utiliser des produits commerciaux made in Google.


C'est un fait, les utilisateurs ont le droit d'installer Play Store sur un tlphone Huawei.
Huawei a seulement interdiction de relation commerciale avec Google.
Evidemment que c'est pour pallier  cette interdiction, de l  affirmer que c'est un contournement de licence je suis pas convaincu.
Aucun de nous deux n'est avocat donc on ne peut pas statuer ici, mais le droit est un domaine trs prcis o le sens des mots est trs important et des failles sont souvent trouves dans des lois ou dcisions judiciaires.

----------


## yahiko

Ni moi ni toi ne sommes avocats, certes. Maintenant, si tu me trouves une communication officielle de Huawei qui indique explicitement comment installer le store de Google sur son futur OS, je suis preneur. D'ici l, je reste convaincu qu'ils n'ont pas le droit et ne vont pas s'y essayer.

----------


## Itachiaurion

Je reste extrmement sceptique au fait que l'abandon de la sainte trinit des applications "occidentale" permettent  Huawei de continuer de se dvelopper en Europe. Il y a une raison pour laquelle Windows continue crase le march des OS publics par chez nous, qui est  peu prs la mme pour google, les rseaux sociaux etc. Leur situation dit de "monopole" (FaceBook a le monopole sur Facebook, pareille pour Google etc.), leur trs forte implmentation par chez nous, ainsi que lignorance du consommateur ou simplement le fait qu'il aime ces environnements font que couper le cordon est assez compliqu. 
Je pense qu'on peut facilement faire un top 30 des applications en Europe/Amrique du nord/Australie et en retrouver 20 dans plus de 90% des cas. Leur prsence quasiment incontournable fais que les gens vont "naturellement" dessus. Je ne doute pas non plus que le patriotisme fonctionne bien en Chine pou Huwaei, mais sans doute l'un des seuls march o l'on pourra observer cela.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Srieusement, qu'est ce qui empche une entreprise de la taille de huawei de dvelopper une application de visionnage de videos et une application maps.


Huawei et d'autres travaillent sur Map Kit, qui sera une alternative  Google Maps.

Par contre faire une alternative  YouTube c'est compliqu car YouTube est la plateforme vido la plus populaire, c'est l-bas qu'il y a le plus de nouveaux contenus.

----------


## NBoulfroy

Ce que j'en pense ? Les accusions des USA  pour seul fondement "j'ai les preuves, croit moi frre" grosso modo. Jusqu' preuve du contraire, Huawei n'a pas souffrir de ces interdictions et c'est limite limite.

Bizarrement, l'OMC dit rien du tout. C'est sur que dire "allez vous faire" aux agriculteurs Mexicains pas content de subir une concurrence dloyale face aux agriculteurs amricains, a donne une belle image (une histoire de plainte du Mexique pour concurrence dloyale car les agriculteurs aux USA avaient des aides de l'tat contrairement aux premiers).

Ce lancement sera, je l'espre pour l'entreprise, une russite, du moins en Chine. Aprs, les autres ... Cela va leur faire certainement mal mais avec juste le march Chinois, je pense qu'ils sont biens.

Au moins, _Huawei_ garanti le support client ! Pas comme certains ...

Je ne sais pas ce que l'avenir rserve  la branche mobile. J'attends maintenant la liste des entreprises interdites en Chine histoire de rire parce que a apprendra  Trump et sa clique qu'on emm**de pas un pays comme la Chine.

----------


## Invit

> Evidemment que c'est pour pallier  cette interdiction, de l  affirmer que c'est un contournement de licence je suis pas convaincu.


A priori, je pencherais pour le droit des marques. On ne peut pas citer la marque d'un tiers dans un produit commercialis (la notice en fait partie) sans accord pralable. Difficile d'expliquer comment installer le play store sans voquer la marque.

----------


## tanaka59

Quand on voit le bourbier dans le quel est Huawei, cela va tre simple. Huawei va trouver une parade pour se faire commercialiser sous d'autre nom ... 

C'est pas les marques qui manquent en Chine . Remplacer de la merde par de la merde en somme ...

A quand un retour en force de Nokia, Acer, Lenovo, Asus, Motorola , Panasonic , Black Berry , Alcatel , Sony , LG , Thomson, Philips ... ?

Je fais plus confiance  un petit constructeur style Motorola ou Nokia qu'un gros mammouth comme Huawei ou Apple ou Samsung qui pour d'obscure raison veut tre a tout prix numro  ...

Du moment que le constructeur arrive  s'aligner et se maintenir c'est l'essentiel.  :;): 

Faire confiance au marcher de niche et pas au gros mammouth ... a croire que avoir un Huawei c'est comme le gral ... Comme un temps ou avoir un Apple et rouler au Volkswagen c'tait "tre distingu"  ::ptdr::  ... Les clichs lol

----------


## Gluups

> Au moins, _Huawei_ garanti le support client ! Pas comme certains ...


Est-ce que quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Telefunken ?

----------


## Gluups

> A quand un retour en force de Nokia, Acer, Lenovo, Asus, Motorola , Panasonic , Black Berry , Alcatel , Sony , LG , Thomson, Philips ... ?



Citer Nokia comme petit constructeur compar  Huawei, faut oser.

Russis-tu  trouver des tlphones portables d'autres marques que Nokia, sur le march, aujourd'hui ?

OK peut-tre que j'exagre un petit poil. Mais  peine.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> Est-ce que quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Telefunken ?


Je connais , c'est allemand et cela se dirige plus vers une catgorie + de 50 ans quand mme . Comme chez LG il y aussi divers produit lectromnagers. 




> Citer Nokia comme petit constructeur compar  Huawei, faut oser.
> 
> Russis-tu  trouver des tlphones portables d'autres marques que Nokia, sur le march, aujourd'hui ?
> 
> OK peut-tre que j'exagre un petit poil. Mais  peine.


Bien sur je trouve du Acer , Asus , Panasonic , Kyocera, Caterpillar , Black Berry , Fairphone , LG , Cross Call , Sony , Telefunken , Alcatel , Toshiba , Archos , Wiko , Doro , Google , https://www.boulanger.com/ , https://www.darty.fr 

C'est suffisant ?

Faut dire aussi qu'avec le rachat de Nokia par Microsoft puis le flop de Windows phone ... Nokia a grandement souffert  ::?:  . Nokia a de nouveau t revendu pour devenir de nouveau un petit constructeur de niche ... est qui recommence  march. Il y a encore 2 ans Nokia sur le march Android c'tait une catastrophe. Ils commencent de nouveau  sortir la tte de l'eau .

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas les marques qui manquent en Chine . Remplacer de la merde par de la merde en somme ...


En Chine on produit aussi du haut de gamme. (Les iPhones peuvent tre fabriqu en Chine et certains modles dpassent les 1200)

Avant on pensait que les chinois n'taient bon qu' copier, alors que maintenant on voit qu'ils peuvent innover.
Des chinois vont peut-tre dvelopper un OS mobile qui remplacera Android, peut-tre qu'ils vont russir  faire mieux que Google Maps.

En tout cas aujourd'hui, dans le domaine des smartphones, les fabricants chinois dpassent les tasuniens et les corens. *Huawei + Xiaomi + Oppo + Vivo* reprsentent une plus grosse part du march que *Samsung + Apple*.
Les USA ont des raisons d'tre inquiets...
L'action Apple se porte encore trs bien pour le moment, mais ce ne sera pas ternellement le cas.

----------


## Gluups

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> Je connais , c'est allemand et cela se dirige plus vers une catgorie + de 50 ans quand mme . Comme chez LG il y aussi divers produit lectromnagers.



Oui, en l'occurrence c'est pour une utilisatrice de plus de 80 ans (coute amplifie, grosses touches).
Mais la question ce n'tait pas a : SAV injoignable, or pourtant il me semble qu'on trouve encore cette marque  la vente. Or, il me semble logique qu'il y ait un lien entre les deux : pas de SAV implique pas d'autorisation de vendre. Enfin a c'est juste dans la logique des choses. Dans les faits, il faut voir.

C'est pour a que quand quelqu'un a dit "Huawei assure le support, pas comme d'autres", a m'a fait tilt ...

----------


## tanaka59

> Oui, en l'occurrence c'est pour une utilisatrice de plus de 80 ans (coute amplifie, grosses touches).
> Mais la question ce n'tait pas a : SAV injoignable, or pourtant il me semble qu'on trouve encore cette marque  la vente. Or, il me semble logique qu'il y ait un lien entre les deux : pas de SAV implique pas d'autorisation de vendre. Enfin a c'est juste dans la logique des choses. Dans les faits, il faut voir.
> 
> C'est pour a que quand quelqu'un a dit "Huawei assure le support, pas comme d'autres", a m'a fait tilt ...


Pour faire du modlisme RC , certaines marques chinoises ont un SAV qui passe par Alibaba et ALiexpresse ... Le SAV est  chier  ::mrgreen::  . Donc je confirme que Europe / Chine / USA oui il y a bel est bien des mauvais lves  ::aie::

----------


## NBoulfroy

> A quand un retour en force de Nokia, Acer, Lenovo, Asus, Motorola , Panasonic , Black Berry , Alcatel , Sony , LG , Thomson, Philips ... ?


Pardon ? _Lenovo_ ? Vous vous permettez de mal parler de _Huawei_ mais cette marque est pas non plus glorieuse. Ce n'est pas pour rien que c'est le premier constructeur de PC au monde (en terme de vente) et non, ce n'est pas pour la qualit mais plutt pour le prix.

_Blackberry_ = _Lenovo_, donc mme sac.

_Alcatel_ ? a existe encore ? Srieusement ? Oui, c'est mchant (pareil pour _Motorola_).

Je ne sais pas si _Philips_, _Thomson_, _Panasonic_ et _Acer_ font des tlphones. Les produits _LG_ se font rare dans cette branche tout du moins.

----------


## Blaspheme

N'y connaissant rien en conomie je me pose la question suivante:
Si un smartphone vendu dans un pays tranger "importe" de largent extrieur au pays, est-ce le cas pour un smartphone vendu  l'intrieur du pays?

Dans le premier cas je vois bien un apport d'argent dans le pays, dans l'autre je vois un mouvement financier. Est-ce que le patriotisme commercial a le mme impact que l'exportation?

----------


## Bruno

*Les activits lies aux appareils de Huawei ont rapport 11 milliards de yuans au premier semestre 2019,*
*soit 1,55 milliard de dollars malgr la pression des tats-Unis* 

Alors que la guerre conomique entre les tats-Unis et la Chine continue de faire de Huawei une des principales victimes, lentreprise classe premier constructeur mondial des quipements de tlcommunication et deuxime producteur mondial de smartphones annonce un bnfice de 11 milliards de yuans soit 1,55 milliard de dollars au premier semestre de cette anne. Fond en 1987, Huawei est l'un des principaux fournisseurs d'infrastructures de technologies de l'information et de la communication (TIC) et de dispositifs intelligents dans le monde. Avec prs de 188 000 employs dans plus de 170 pays, lentreprise sest positionne comme lun des piliers dans le domaine technologique au monde.

Plutt cette anne, l'administration Trump avait interdit aux entreprises amricaines de traiter avec Huawei, sous le motif que cette socit entretiendrait des liens troits avec le gouvernement chinois et pourrait tre utilis par celui-ci, comme outil d'espionnage. Une interdiction qui empche des socits amricaines telles que Google dAlphabet de traiter avec Huawei.


Lors d'une rcente sortie, lentreprise a indiqu que, mme si l'impact des restrictions tait plus faible que prvu, le chiffre d'affaires de son produit smartphone pourrait connatre une baisse d'environ 10 milliards de dollars au cours de lanne. Elle a galement dclar que les livraisons de smartphones au cours du premier semestre de l'anne avaient augment de 24 %, pour atteindre 118 millions d'units. Huawei a publi les nouveaux chiffres des bnfices raliss par Huawei Investment, la socit mre de Huawei. Les bnfices de Huawei Device Ltd, une section  part entire de la socit mre ont t de 11,2 milliards de yuans au premier semestre de 2019, pour un chiffre d'affaires de 211 milliards de yuans. Huawei Device a gagn le mme montant d'argent en 2018 pour un chiffre d'affaires de 329 milliards de yuans.  Nos rsultats commerciaux pour ce premier semestre sont assez bons , sest prudemment flicit Liang Hua, prsident de Huawei.

Malgr les sanctions amricaines imposes  lentreprise chinoise, Huawei a conserv sa place de numro 2 de l'industrie du smartphone au monde, devant Apple. Elle a ralis galement un bnfice net de 30,27 milliards de yuans et un chiffre d'affaires de 353 milliards de yuans au premier semestre de 2019.  Huawei a surpris tout le monde avec une croissance annuelle de 8 % sur les ventes de ces smartphones , a dclar Neil Mawston, directeur de Strategy Analytics.  Ils ont notamment progress sur leur march domestique ce trimestre. Ils cherchent  compenser les incertitudes en termes de rgulation dans d'autres rgions, comme l'Amrique du Nord et l'Europe , a-t-il ajout.

Pour obtenir ces rsultats, le numro un mondial des ventes des quipements de tlcommunication a, notamment, pu compter sur la ferveur nationale de ses compatriotes aprs lannonce des sanctions  son encontre par les tats-Unis. Il a enregistr des augmentations de ses marges brutes dans les trois activits des rseaux doprateurs, des particuliers et des entreprises au cours de la priode. La contribution des recettes de la Chine  58,12 % au premier semestre est passe  52,02 % pour lensemble de lanne 2018.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Huawei russira-t-elle  rsister  la pression amricaine ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Le chiffre d'affaires de Huawei est en hausse de 23 % au premier semestre de 2019, malgr la rpression amricaine

 ::fleche::  Les USA ont-ils sous-estim la capacit de Huawei  surmonter leur sanction ? Cela ne va-t-il pas encourager des alternatives  Play Store ?

 ::fleche::  Huawei se prpare  une baisse de 40 %  60 % des ventes internationales de smartphones, malgr le lancement de Honor 20, selon un rapport

 ::fleche::  Huawei prvoit le lancement de son prochain tlphone sans les applications populaires de Google, notamment Maps et YouTube, le smartphone n'aura pas non plus accs  Google Play

----------


## Ryu2000

> Selon vous, Huawei russira-t-elle  rsister  la pression amricaine ?


Quand les USA ont annonc que les smartphones Huawei n'auront plus accs au Play Store Android et tout a, la Chine a rpondu en mettant la pression sur les terres rares :
Huawei, terres rares: les Chinois contre-attaquent face  Trump



> La guerre commerciale s'est intensifie depuis que Washington a augment dbut mai les droits de douane sur des produits chinois. Elle se double dsormais d'une guerre technologique: l'administration Trump a interdit aux socits amricaines de vendre des technologies  Huawei, numro deux mondial des smartphones, mettant en pril l'approvisionnement crucial du chinois en puces lectroniques.
> 
> Face  Trump, mdias officiels responsables politiques chinois agitent dsormais la menace d'une rduction des exportations de terres rares vers les Etats-Unis -- ce qui pourrait priver Washington d'une ressource cruciale pour la haute technologie.
> 
> Car la Chine assure plus de 90 % de la production mondiale de cet ensemble de 17 mtaux, indispensables aux technologies de pointe et que l'on retrouve dans les smartphones, les crans plasma, les vhicules lectriques mais aussi dans l'armement.
> 
> Interrog pour savoir les terres rares pourraient constituer une arme de rtorsion envers les Etats-Unis, un responsable de la puissante agence de planification conomique (NDRC) a publi mardi soir un communiqu au ton menaant.
> 
> "*Si quelqu'un veut utiliser des produits fabriqus  partir de nos exportations de terres rares pour freiner le dveloppement de la Chine, alors je pense que (...) le peuple chinois sera mcontent*", a-t-il mis en garde.


Le match est plus quilibr qu'on ne le pense, la Chine a galement moyen de mettre la pression sur les USA.
Peut-tre que a va motiver Huawei  dvelopper un OS pour concurrencer Android et iOs.

----------


## a028762

Du coup, les europens vont tre embts sur les 2 tableaux (financier ct usa et technique ct chine)
Ou en est notre politique d'indpendance ?

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Huawei lance ses smartphones Mate 30 et Mate 30 Pro sans les applications Google*
*mais pilots par EMUI 10 bas sur Android 10*

Huawei a officiellement lanc hier ses nouveaux smartphones de la srie Mate 30. Le constructeur chinois a lanc ses derniers smartphones sans la plupart des applications habituellement prinstalles sur les tlphones Android  cause de sa prsence sur la liste noire des tats-Unis. Les Mate 30 et Mate 30 Pro sont des tlphones sans Google Apps, cest--dire sans aucune application Google, mais qui sont pilots par EMUI 10 qui est bas sur Android 10. Toutefois, Huawei a prcis que les utilisateurs pourront installer par eux-mmes les applications Google sils le dsirent.

Le lancement des Mate 30 et Mate 30 Pro hier constitue le premier grand lancement de la socit chinoise depuis quelle a t mise sur liste noire par les tats-Unis, lui interdisant de faire affaire avec les entreprises amricaines et de commercialiser ses produits dans le pays. Huawei est donc interdit dutiliser la version dAndroid fournit par Google et les services quil fournit par dfaut. Par consquent, les nouveaux tlphones de Huawei ont t lancs sans la plupart des applications gnralement prinstalles sur les smartphones Android.

Le Mate 30 et le Mate 30 Pro de Huawei nutiliseront pas les services et les applications Google (Services Google Play), mais une alternative que la socit a nomme  Huawei Mobile Services (HMS) . En effet, ce service nest pas totalement nouveau, car il sagit de son cosystme dapplications quil utilise en Chine, Google Play n'tant pas disponible sur son territoire. Dsormais, cet cosystme devra s'tablir en Europe et ailleurs dans le monde. Toutefois, les utilisateurs non chinois de Huawei pourraient se montrer rticents face  ce changement brusque.


Les nouveaux tlphones de la srie Mate 30 ne disposent pas de YouTube, de Google Maps et de Gmail, entre autres. Ils ne disposent pas non plus du Play Store de Google, qui est la mthode habituelle utilise par les utilisateurs situs en dehors de la Chine pour installer des logiciels tiers sur les tlphones Android. Le HMS a permis  Huawei de prcharger de nouvelles applications alternatives  la place. Les utilisateurs pourront tlcharger les applications telles que Whatsapp, Facebook ou Instagram  partir de  Huawei App Gallery , qui reprsente le magasin dapplications de Huawei.

 Vous savez, aujourd'hui, en raison de l'interdiction amricaine, ce tlphone ne peut pas prinstaller le noyau GMS (Google Mobile Services). Cela nous a forcs  utiliser le noyau HMS , a expliqu Richard Yu, responsable des appareils grand public de l'entreprise. Il a ajout que la socit avait mis de ct 1 milliard de dollars US (801 millions de livres sterling) pour encourager les dveloppeurs  rendre leurs applications compatibles, et que plus de 45 000 applications avaient dj intgr la technologie de la socit. Mais il n'en a nomm aucun.

Le Mate 30 Pro a un design standard avec une large encoche et un cran incurv sur les cts comme certains tlphones rcents. Cest un nouveau type dcran baptis  waterfall , signifiant "chute d'eau" en franais. C'est un cran encore plus incurv que ce qui est propos actuellement, avec une courbure qui va jusqu'au dos du botier pour un effet de finesse renforc. L'encoche du tlphone est large et contient des capteurs pour la reconnaissance faciale avec un rseau infrarouge et une camra 3D  depth-sensing , en plus de la camra selfie de 32 Mo.

Il y a une troisime camra  capteur de geste  dans l'encoche, qui vous permet de faire dfiler ou de fermer votre main pour prendre une capture d'cran. Google s'apprterait galement  apporter une telle fonctionnalit pour le Pixel 4, en utilisant un radar au lieu d'une camra. Le mode  AI Auto Rotate  du Mate 30 Pro utilise la camra avant pour suivre votre visage, en s'assurant que l'cran tourne correctement par rapport  votre visage, plutt que par rapport au sol.  larrire, le tlphone possde quatre camras.

Le dos du Mate 30 Pro est quip de quatre appareils photo :

un appareil photo  super-sensing  ou  super dtection  de 40 mgapixels (MP) avec un capteur plus grand que la normale pour un combin. Cela lui permet de capturer plus de lumire et donc de photographier en basse lumire ;un appareil photo 8 MP avec un zoom optique 3x, ce qui signifie que l'utilisateur peut se rapprocher d'un sujet sans compromettre la rsolution ;une camra cinma de 40 MP, ddie  la vido. Huawei a prcis quil a un capteur de rapport plus large que les autres. Le capteur offre galement une meilleure sensibilit vido en basse lumire et un effet de ralenti plus lent, fournissant jusqu' 7 680 images par seconde ;une camra 3D  depth-sensing , qui fournit des donnes pouvant tre utilises pour appliquer un effet de flou plus raliste aux photos et aux arrire-plans vido.
Alors que l'approche de Google en matire de photographie mobile est principalement base sur des logiciels, Huawei adopte l'approche compltement oppose et utilise des capteurs d'appareils photo de trs grande taille. Toutes les camras arrire des appareils sont fixes dans un cercle noir. La socit chinoise espre bien que les caractristiques cites pour les tlphones vont encourager ses utilisateurs  ne pas tenir compte des inconvnients auxquels ils pourraient tre confronts  cause de la sanction amricaine. Le Mate 30 Pro est disponible en six couleurs au total, y compris deux options de cuir vgtalien : vert et orange.

Les autres couleurs comprennent l'argent, le vert, le violet et le noir. Le modle standard de la srie, le Mate 30, est quip de la mme camra  super-sensing , ainsi que d'une version grand-angle de 16 mgapixels et d'un tlobjectif de 8 mgapixels pour les portraits. Les crans des deux appareils sont lgrement diffrents. Le Mate 30 Pro possde un cran de 6,53 pouces qui contourne les bords de l'appareil, tandis que le Mate 30 standard dispose d'un cran plat plus traditionnel et qui est lgrement plus grand (6,62 pouces).

La puissance de la batterie varie galement dun tlphone  lautre. Le Mate 30 Pro dispose dune batterie plus grande de 4 500 mAh contre 4 200 mAh pour le Mate 30. Les deux tlphones peuvent prendre une charge rapide jusqu 40W avec un cble ou  27W en mode sans fil. Les Mate 30 et Mate 30 Pro sont disponibles en version 4G et 5G, et la 5G est fournie par le puce Kirin de Huawei. La puce est la premire de Huawei  inclure un modem 5G intgr. Huawei a expliqu que pour le modem 5G, le tlphone comprend 14 antennes pour la 5G, et 21 antennes au total.

Les nouveaux tlphones de Huawei fonctionnent sous EMUI 10 qui est une fork dAndroid 10. Le Huawei Mate 30 sera disponible avec 8 Go de RAM et 128 Go de stockage. Il dmarrera  799 , tandis que le Mate 30 Pro augmente la capacit de stockage interne  256 Go et dmarre  1 099  pour le modle 4G ou  1 199  pour le modle 5G. Il existe galement une nouvelle dition nomme Porsche Design du Mate 30, qui utilise une finition en cuir  l'arrire de l'appareil.

La Porsche Design Huawei Mate 30 RS est disponible en rouge et en noir, et vite la bosse de camra circulaire  l'arrire au profit dun rseau de quatre capteurs plus intgr. Enfin, l'dition Porsche Design dbutera  2 095  et viendra avec 12 Go de RAM et 512 Go de stockage interne. Selon certains, le matriel est trs impressionnant, mais ils craignent que les ventes du chinois Huawei ne seffondrent en dehors de la Chine.  Le matriel est trs impressionnant et montre les points forts de Huawei , a dclar Bryan Ma du cabinet dtudes de march IDC. 

 Mais ce n'est pas suffisant pour compenser le manque de services Google sauf pour quelques clients trs durs qui auront la patience d'carter et de tolrer d'ventuels problmes. Peut-tre qu'ils essaient juste de s'en sortir dans l'espoir d'avoir accs  ces services Google plus tard , a-t-il ajout. Huawei a expliqu que les utilisateurs peuvent installer plus tard les applications Google sils le dsiraient. Un porte-parole de lentreprise a dclar qu il y a un moyen de charger latralement les applications de Google et que le personnel de Huawei conseillera les clients sur la faon de le faire.

Cependant, il a galement mentionn qu'elles pourraient ne pas fonctionner aussi bien que d'habitude. Dailleurs,  ce sujet, un invit au lancement a tweet des vidos montrant deux des services de Google refusant de travailler sur le Mate 30. Malgr les efforts de Huawei et les fonctionnalits impressionnantes intgres aux Mate 30 et Mate 30 Pro, certains pensent que le march de Huawei en dehors de la Chine, en Europe et ailleurs, risque de chuter considrablement, en raison de la rticence que pourraient avoir certains consommateurs sur le produit.


Richard Yu a dclar que l'entreprise a connu une croissance de 26 % de la demande pour ses smartphones au cours de la priode de janvier  aot, par rapport aux mmes huit mois en 2018. Il n'a pas prcis si le chiffre faisait rfrence aux ventes ou aux expditions. Cependant, les analystes suggrent que les ventes ont commenc  souffrir en Europe aprs que les tats-Unis aient ajout Huawei  une liste noire qui empche de nombreuses entreprises de fournir leur dernire technologie  la socit chinoise.

La question que tout le monde se pose, cest de savoir si les gens seront prts  acheter un tlphone sans Google Play, Gmail, Google Maps et YouTube. Combien dapplications ne fonctionneront plus sans Google Play Services ? Lon estime que cela peut constituer une proposition effrayante pour les consommateurs. La socit penserait galement que loffre ne passera pas du premier coup et s'attend donc  une baisse de 10 milliards de dollars de ses ventes d'appareils grand public cette anne,  cause de l'interdiction des exportations.

Source : BBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Trump signe un dcret pavant le chemin vers le blocage d'Huawei aux USA. La France assure qu'elle n'a pas l'intention de faire la mme chose

 ::fleche::  Les motifs avancs par Trump pour justifier l'embargo contre Huawei sont inacceptables. Les USA auraient-ils bluff depuis le dbut ?

 ::fleche::  Le systme d'exploitation de Huawei sera plus rapide qu'Android et MacOS, d'aprs Ren Zhengfei, le PDG de Huawei

 ::fleche::  Le blocage de Huawei pourrait s'tendre au-del des frontires US. L'Allemand Infineon a dj suspendu ses livraisons de puces au Chinois

----------


## sergio_is_back

> La question que tout le monde se pose, cest de savoir si les gens seront prts  acheter un tlphone sans Google Play, Gmail, Google Maps et YouTube.


S'il ne manque que ces trucs pas essentiels et qui passent leur temps  pister tes habitudes c'est pas bien grave en soi...

Et puis youtube a marche trs bien en passant par un navigateur comme Firefox Preview

----------


## Refuznik

D'aprs le site Anandtech, le bootloader pourra tre dverrouill sur les Huawei Mate 30.

----------


## Christian_B

> S'il ne manque que ces trucs pas essentiels et qui passent leur temps  pister tes habitudes c'est pas bien grave en soi...


La question n'est pas si toi (ou moi) pensons du mal de ces services mais si le grand nombre d'utilisateurs actuels qui n'ont pas ces proccupations accepteront de s'en passer.

Mais videmment rien n'est jou, comme dj not par certains, et Trump sera peut-tre oblig de reculer comme il l'a dj fait sur certains points dlirants de sa politique.

----------


## sylsau

Apparemment, le bootloader du Mate 30 et du Mate 30 Pro pourrait tre dverrouill ce qui pourrait permettre  certains d'installer tout de mme le Play Store et les autres services Google sur ces appareils.
Huawei pourrait mme envisager de proposer un guide montrant aux utilisateurs les moins avertis comment raliser cette opration.
Les prochains mois seront difficiles pour Huawei mais je pense qu'au final la perte de la licence Android est une opportunit unique pour Huawei qui a la puissance ncessaire pour crer un cosystme complet libr de l'emprise Amricain. J'en parle ici en dtails si a intresse certains : https://medium.com/@ssaurel/the-loss...i-9d346ebcef59

----------


## ShigruM

> Apparemment, le bootloader du Mate 30 et du Mate 30 Pro pourrait tre dverrouill ce qui pourrait permettre  certains d'installer tout de mme le Play Store et les autres services Google sur ces appareils.
> Huawei pourrait mme envisager de proposer un guide montrant aux utilisateurs les moins avertis comment raliser cette opration.
> Les prochains mois seront difficiles pour Huawei mais je pense qu'au final la perte de la licence Android est une opportunit unique pour Huawei qui a la puissance ncessaire pour crer un cosystme complet libr de l'emprise Amricain. J'en parle ici en dtails si a intresse certains : https://medium.com/@ssaurel/the-loss...i-9d346ebcef59


Ou pas, de toute faon c'est bien fait pour Huawei, il n'avais qu'a pas verrouiller leurs bootloader...
Moi en tous cas jamais je ne pourrais acheter un smartphone sans pouvoir tre root... car c'est la 1ere chose que je fait.

Dans le cas contraire, un Mate 30 brad  500 unlock et pas de probleme je lachte et je mets lineageos dessus.
Mais bon une brique  1000 non merci.... je prfre attendre le mi mix alpha.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Moi en tous cas jamais je ne pourrais acheter un smartphone sans pouvoir tre root... car c'est la 1ere chose que je fait.


Souvent cette pratique annule la garantie.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les tats-Unis envisageraient de subventionner les concurrents europens de Huawei,*
*le pays aurait envisag de porter son soutien aux europens Ericsson ou Nokia*

Mme si Huawei ne parle presque plus de ses dboires avec ladministration Trump et semble dtermin  survivre aprs la rupture de ses rapports commerciaux avec les entreprises amricaines, Washington na peut-tre pas encore fini avec sa campagne de boycott quil a entam vis--vis de lentreprise chinoise. Selon des informations rapportes par le mdia britannique Financial Times, les tats-Unis envisageraient de subventionner les concurrents europens de Huawei  l'instar du finlandais Nokia et du sudois Ericsson.

Donald Trump et son administration ont accus le chinois Huawei de fabriquer des quipements qui pourraient permettre  la Chine despionner les autres gouvernements dans le monde et dautres systmes sensibles. Rsultat, le prsident amricain a sign un dcret en mai dernier qui a plac lentreprise chinoise sur une liste noire. Elle est interdite, du moins jusqu nouvel ordre, de nouer des partenariats commerciaux avec les entreprises amricaines, une situation qui a eu pour effet de dclencher une guerre commerciale entre Pkin et Washington.

Le prsident amricain a voulu tendre sa campagne de boycott vis--vis de Huawei vers le reste du monde, notamment vers lEurope en prvenant sur les dangers que reprsente lutilisation des quipements du chinois, mais plusieurs pays europens comme lAllemagne, la France et la Grande-Bretagne ont refus de suivre les USA dans leur dcision. Nanmoins, Trump et son administration semblent dtermins  poursuivre la guerre contre Huawei, cette fois en donnant du soutien et du poids  certaines entreprises europennes qu'ils jugent capables de concurrencer Huawei.

 en croire les rcentes informations rapportes par le quotidien londonien Financial Times, ladministration Trump pourrait envisager de subventionner ( travers des crdits) les concurrents de Huawei,  savoir le sudois Ericsson et le finlandais Nokia (qui a aval le franco-amricain Alcatel-Lucent) pour les rendre plus attractifs auprs des oprateurs tlcom. Selon les analyses du journal, ce geste revient  admettre que Huawei est clairement le moins cher. Cela pourrait aussi signifier que malgr la position actuelle dlicate de Huawei, bon nombre doprateurs tlcom dans le monde ont tout de mme du mal  le concurrencer.


Selon le Financial Times, Washington serait prt  dlivrer des crdits  Ericsson et Nokia pour leur permettre de mieux rsister au gant chinois. Paralllement, les tats-Unis tentent de convaincre des socits amricaines de se lancer sur le march des quipements 5G. Le Financial Times a expliqu que l'objectif de Washington est de permettre  ces entreprises de s'aligner commercialement avec Huawei qui propose des conditions de financement gnreuses (grce au soutien des banques de Pkin)  ses clients et des dlais de paiement plus longs.

Washington sest-il rendu compte de son chec dans sa campagne de boycott des quipements de Huawei ? Si la dmarche annonce par le Financial Times savre tre vraie, cela pourrait signifier que les USA nont pas pu vincer Huawei de sa position de leader mondial sur le march des quipements 5G, ce malgr la panoplie de barrires commerciales diriges contre lentreprise. Si lon doit se rfrer  certaines bouches indiscrtes proches du dossier, cela reprsente une proccupation majeure  lheure actuelle de la Maison-Blanche.

 Cest lune des grandes proccupations du gouvernement  lheure actuelle. Tout le monde, du dpartement de la Dfense au dpartement du Commerce en passant par le dpartement de la Scurit intrieure, examine la question , a dclar au Financial Times une source proche du dossier. La Maison-Blanche a toutefois refus de commenter le sujet. Dautres sources ont galement indiqu quune autre alternative voque par Washington serait la cration d'un champion local. Mais la tche savre plus complique quon pourrait le croire.

Pour certains, on ne s'improvise pas quipementier 5G, un domaine ultra-technique et trs coteux, en seulement quelques mois. Il est bien trop tard pour ragir, d'ailleurs dautres acteurs concerns comme Oracle ou Cisco auraient poliment dclin. Nokia et Ericsson ont refus de commenter l'article du Financial Times. Par contre, interrog par BFM Business sur la question, le prsident de la branche franaise dEricsson a rfut les dires selon lesquels Huawei aurait deux ans d'avance sur ses concurrents en 5G. Selon lui, il ny a aucune vidence pour affirmer cela.

 Nous avons sign 47 accords de partenariats avec des oprateurs dont 26 sont dploys ou sont en cours de dploiements et 19 sont allums sur les quatre continents, ce qui reprsente la moiti des rseaux 5G ouverts commercialement dans le monde , a dclar Franck Boutard, PDG dEricsson France. En juillet dernier, Huawei revendiquait 50 accords. Franck Boutard a aussi ajout qu'Ericsson est leader en matire de contributions de brevets (49.000),  il n'y a donc pas d'vidence que Huawei a deux ans d'avance sur ses concurrents en 5G .

Un coup de pouce de l'administration amricaine serait-il inutile ? Les oprateurs tlcom restent pragmatiques. Le dploiement rapide de la 5G  cots matriss est stratgique. Une tude a montr cette anne que sans les fournisseurs chinois, les dploiements coteront 62 milliards d'euros de plus et provoquerait un retard de 18 mois en Europe.  Si nous concentrons nos efforts sur deux acteurs, je pense que c'est une position malsaine, non seulement pour nous en tant qu'industrie, mais galement pour l'infrastructure nationale du pays , avait dclar Nick Read, PDG de Vodafone en fvrier dernier.

Sources : BFM Business, Financial Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Trump signe un dcret pavant le chemin vers le blocage d'Huawei aux USA, la France assure qu'elle n'a pas l'intention de faire la mme chose

 ::fleche::  Abandonner les quipements Huawei retarderait le dploiement de la 5G en Europe  de probablement deux ans , selon le PDG de Vodafone

 ::fleche::  La 5G europenne coterait environ 62 milliards $ supplmentaires si les fournisseurs chinois sont bannis, d'aprs un groupe de lobbying des tlcoms

----------


## yahiko

Subventionner Ericsson et Nokia ? Pourquoi pas,  condition que l'argent aille dans la R&D (les ingnieurs) et pas dans la poche des dirigeants et des commerciaux...

----------


## pboulanger

Subventionner des entreprises prives, ce n'est pas interdit par l'OMC? Les US ont bien fait condamner Airbus pour a rcemment, non?
Trump la loi c'est seulement quand a l'arrange...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Subventionner des entreprises prives, ce n'est pas interdit par l'OMC? Les US ont bien fait condamner Airbus pour a rcemment, non?
> Trump la loi c'est seulement quand a l'arrange...


Pour une fois, je dirais que Trump est dans la mme ligne que ses prdcesseurs. Les lois internationales ne sont valables pour les USA que si a les arrange.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> en croire les rcentes informations rapportes par le quotidien londonien Financial Times, ladministration Trump pourrait envisager de subventionner (* travers des crdits*) les concurrents de Huawei,  savoir le sudois Ericsson et le finlandais Nokia (qui a aval le franco-amricain Alcatel-Lucent) pour les rendre plus attractifs auprs des oprateurs tlcom. Selon les analyses du journal, ce geste revient  admettre que Huawei est clairement le moins cher. Cela pourrait aussi signifier que malgr la position actuelle dlicate de Huawei, bon nombre doprateurs tlcom dans le monde ont tout de mme du mal  le concurrencer.


Si les USA veulent prter de l'argent  des entreprises europenne c'est trs probablement pour les contraindre  installer des backdoors pour la surveillance US.
Les USA veulent espionner les pays europens, mais les pays europens veulent des antennes 5G chinoise, parce que des entreprises chinoises sont en avance dans ce domaine.




> Un coup de pouce de l'administration amricaine serait-il inutile ? Les oprateurs tlcom restent pragmatiques. Le dploiement rapide de la 5G  cots matriss est stratgique. Une tude a montr cette anne que* sans les fournisseurs chinois, les dploiements coteront 62 milliards d'euros de plus et provoquerait un retard de 18 mois en Europe.*  Si nous concentrons nos efforts sur deux acteurs, je pense que c'est une position malsaine, non seulement pour nous en tant qu'industrie, mais galement pour l'infrastructure nationale du pays , avait dclar Nick Read, PDG de Vodafone en fvrier dernier.


Le truc chiant c'est que les gouvernements veulent absolument des antennes 5G...
Ils doivent croire que la 5G va miraculeusement relancer la croissance...

----------


## melka one

> Un coup de pouce de l'administration amricaine serait-il inutile ?


intel avec ces milliards a abandonn la 5g c'est pas une histoire de subvention.

----------


## weed

Huawei a clairement de l'avance sur les autres constructeurs. 

Ils sont mme en train de faire de la R&D sur la 6G en parallle (je ne sais pas si c'est vrai) alors que les concurrents restent de concentrer sur la 5G pour essayer de faire mieux que Huwei. 
De mon point de vue, Huawei a pris un telle avance que j'imagine mal les concurrents pouvoir le rattraper. Si cela se rvle tre vrai pour la 6G, j'imagine que le monopole durera galement pour la 6G. 

L'ide d'aider les entreprises concurrentes est bon selon pour essayer d'avoir une alternative. Quand l'entreprise monopolistique a atteint une certaine taille, il est quasi impossible de la rattraper. Une aide exterieur est quasi indispensable. 

A premire vue, l'aide de Trump est selon moi la bienevenue aprs je ne sais pas s'il manigance quelque chose en contre partie de cette aide

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils sont mme en train de faire de la R&D sur la 6G en parallle (je ne sais pas si c'est vrai)


Ce serait tonnant vu que la 5G n'est pas totalement dfinie...
a m'tonnerait que la technologie suivante soit trs avance...
Quand Trump a demander aux socits US de bosser sur le 6G tout le monde s'est foutu de sa gueule.
Trump appelle au dploiement de la technologie 6G ds que possible, alors que la 5G n'est pas encore acheve, une sortie qui na pas manqu de faire ragir de nombreux internautes




> A premire vue, l'aide de Trump est selon moi la bienevenue aprs je ne sais pas s'il manigance quelque chose en contre partie de cette aide


Si les USA veulent prter de l'argent c'est pour infiltrer le truc afin d'espionner les europens.
Les USA ne sont pas content car les nations europennes veulent des antennes 5G chinoise (elles sont moins cher), les USA ont peur de perdre des informations.
Il est possible que dans le matriel rseau US il y ait des portes drobes.
Espionnage : introduction des backdoor par la NSA dans les produits de Cisco, lentreprise exprime son mcontentement et sengage  protger ses clients

----------


## ceweb

J'ai pas bien compris le titre de l'article !

Parce que Il y a 5 ans, Microsoft rachetait Nokia pour 5,44 milliards deuros.

Le titre c'est pas plutt : Le gouvernement Amricain renforce ses entreprises en Europe contre Huawei

Parce que les concurrents Europens de Huawei en Europe, il n'y en a pas, ils sont amricains...  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que les concurrents Europens de Huawei en Europe, il n'y en a pas, ils sont amricains...


Le titre c'est :  Les tats-Unis envisageraient de subventionner les concurrents europens de Huawei, *le pays aurait envisag de porter son soutien aux europens Ericsson ou Nokia* .
Donc Ericsson et Nokia doivent tre des entreprises europennes qui fabriquent des tlphones.

Il parait que la 5G augmente dj les ventes de smartphones :
Ericsson voit ses ventes portes par la 5G



> L'quipementier sudois en tlcoms Ericsson a enregistr une activit en croissance au troisime trimestre, mais son rsultat net est pass dans le rouge, plomb par une provision d'un 1,1 milliard d'euros pour couvrir le montant attendu d'une amende aux tats-Unis dans le cadre d'une enqute pour corruption.


ERICSSON BONDIT : LE DMARRAGE DE LA 5G PLUS RAPIDE QUE PRVU



> Ericsson a prsent des rsultats meilleurs que prvu et relev son objectif de revenus 2020. En consquence, laction de lquipementier tlcoms gagne 6,45%  89,18 couronnes sudoises. L'quipementier tlcoms a essuy une perte nette de 6,9 milliards de couronnes sudoises (636,6 millions deuros) contre un bnfice net de 2,7 milliards un an plus tt.
> 
> Sa marge brute, corrige des charges de restructuration - une mesure cl de la rentabilit pour les analystes  a augment de 90 points de base  37,8%, ressortant au dessus du consensus s'levant  37,1%.
> 
> Ericsson a aussi dvoil une perte oprationnelle de 4,2 milliards de couronnes sudoises,  comparer avec un bnfice de 3,2 milliards de couronnes sudoises au troisime trimestre 2018.
> 
> Comme annonc fin septembre, le groupe a enregistr dans ses comptes une provision de 11,5 milliards de couronnes sudoises (1,12 milliard d'euros) lie  des enqutes anti-corruption ouvertes aux Etats-Unis.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

> J'ai pas bien compris le titre de l'article !
> 
> Parce que Il y a 5 ans, Microsoft rachetait Nokia pour 5,44 milliards deuros.
> 
> Le titre c'est pas plutt : Le gouvernement Amricain renforce ses entreprises en Europe contre Huawei
> 
> Parce que les concurrents Europens de Huawei en Europe, il n'y en a pas, ils sont amricains...


Il me semble que Microsoft avait rachet la partie tlphone portables, et le droit d'utiliser la marque pour cette game de produit.

Mais Nokia quipementier tait rest indpendant

----------


## air-dex

> Parce que Il y a 5 ans, Microsoft rachetait Nokia pour 5,44 milliards deuros.


Non. Microsoft avait rachet "Nokia Devices & Services", ce qui correspondait grosso modo  ce que tout le monde appelait couramment "les tlphones Nokia" : les divisions smartphones (Lumia), les divisons tlphones classiques (Asha) et les services associs (Ovi, MixRadio). Mais Nokia a n'a jamais t uniquement des tlphones. C'tait la division majoritaire du temps de la splendeur de Nokia sur le monde mobile, mais il n'y a jamais eu que a.  l'poque de la ventes des tlphones  Microsoft, Nokia c'tait aussi (et c'est encore,  une division prs) :Une division rseaux et tlcommunications. Elle tait autrefois appele NSN (pour "Nokia Siemens Network") et s'appelle dsormais Nokia Networks. C'est cette division de Nokia dont on parle ici, celle qui concurrence Huawei sur la 5G et qui a rachet Alcatel-Lucent il y a quelques annes.Une division R&D, nomme "Nokia (Advanced) Technologies" et qui a t renforce avec les Bell Labs parce que ces derniers appartenaient  Alcatel-Lucent. Cette division avait rachet l'entreprise franaise d'objets connects WIthings avant que cette dernire ne reprenne son indpendance en tant revendue  son fondateur.Une division cartographie. C'est l'ancien Navteq, qui avait t rachet par Nokia il y a fort longtemps et qu'ils ont rebaptis "HERE" au milieu des annes 2010. Contrairement  Ovi (enfin ce qu'il en restait) et MixRadio (revendu ultrieurement par Microsoft  Line qui a tu le service depuis), HERE tait rest chez Nokia au lieu de partir chez Microsoft. Mais Nokia a revendu ultrieurement HERE  un consortium de constructeurs automobiles allemands afin de pouvoir financer le rachat d'Alcatel-Lucent.

Attention aussi  ne pas confondre le Nokia historique avec les tlphones Nokia sous Android qui sortent depuis 2-3 ans. Ceux-ci sont produits par HMD et FIH (Foxconn), qui correspondent grosso modo aux restes de ce que Microsoft avait rachet en 2013, et digr depuis suite  la gestion catastrophique par Satya Nadella du rachat de Nokia D&S. En 20116 Microsoft a revendu ses activits mobiles moribondes "Microsoft Mobile" (ancien "Nokia D&S" rachet une blinde  Nokia)  Foxconn et  HMD (spcialement cre pour a). Le vrai Nokia ne fait que prter sa mythique marque  HMD.

----------


## Jean GVE

Le pre Trump veut aider les Europens ???? Mais des pays qui utilisent, entre autres, un bon nombre d'avions militaires tasuniens...
N'est-ce pas une manire dtourne pour les tasuniens de subventionner leurs programmes militaires ?  ::?:   ::ptdr::

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Huawei affirme que des entreprises amricaines ont manifest leur intrt pour l'octroi de licence pour sa technologie 5G,*
*Alors que la firme demeure sur a liste noire amricaine, selon un rapport* 

Alors que le gant chinois de la technologie Huawei est toujours sous le coup des sanctions amricaines, la firme serait actuellement engage dans des pourparlers prliminaires avec certains oprateurs de tlcommunications amricains au sujet de l'octroi d'une licence pour sa technologie de rseau de cinquime gnration (5G), a rvl un nouveau rapport de Reuters. Le gant mondial des tlcommunications, qui avait annonc quil continuerait  dvelopper sa technologie malgr les difficults, a pari ses chances de succs aux Etats-Unis sur l'octroi d'une licence pour sa technologie de rseau 5G  des oprateurs tlcom amricains.

Selon Reuters, Vincent Pang, vice-prsident snior et directeur du conseil d'administration de l'entreprise, a dclar que certaines entreprises amricaines avaient exprim leur intrt pour une opration  long terme ou un transfert unique, sans donner plus de dtails sur les noms ni le nombre des socits concernes. Lors dune visite  Washington plus tt cette semaine, M. Pang a dclar ceci :

 Il y a des entreprises qui nous parlent, mais il faudrait un long voyage pour vraiment tout finaliser .  Ils ont montr de l'intrt , a-t-il ajout. M. Pang a aussi indiqu que les conversations ne datent que de quelques semaines et n'ont pas encore atteint un niveau dtaill.


Les entreprises auraient entam des discussions avec Huawei alors que la socit chinoise est toujours sur la liste noire commerciale amricaine. En mai dernier, le ministre amricain du Commerce a ajout le plus grand fournisseur mondial d'quipement de tlcommunications et 70 autres entreprises allies sur cette liste, les interdisant de faire affaire avec les entreprises amricaines sans licence spciale. Les raisons voques taient dordre de la scurit nationale, Huawei tant souponn dtre en lien avec les autorits, larme, le renseignement chinois, et le gouvernement amricain craignant que l'quipement Huawei puisse tre utilis  des fins despionnage.

Washington a galement port des accusations criminelles contre l'entreprise, allguant des fraudes bancaires, des violations des sanctions amricaines contre l'Iran et des vols de secrets commerciaux. Huawei a plusieurs  plusieurs reprises ni ces accusations, mais cela na rien chang jusqu prsent. Selon Reuters, les rgles qui devaient tre publies par le ministre du Commerce au dbut de ce mois devraient effectivement bannir l'entreprise de la chane d'approvisionnement des tlcommunications aux tats-Unis.

Le gouvernement amricain a men une campagne en fin de lanne dernire pour convaincre ses allis dinterdire Huawei du processus de mise en place de leurs rseaux 5G. Mais alors que le prsident amricain Donald Trump a annonc en avril que  la course  la 5G est ouverte et que l'Amrique doit gagner, le fait est qu'il n'y a actuellement aucun fournisseur amricain de rseaux 5G. Outre Huawei, les seuls autres fournisseurs 5G sont les socits europennes Nokia et Ericsson, qui pratiquent des prix beaucoup plus levs que Huawei, selon Reuters.

Les sanctions ont impact durement les activits internationales de Huawei, mais les firmes amricaines en souffrent aussi. Selon un rapport du New York Times qui date de juin, les entreprises amricaines de technologie contournaient linterdiction du gouvernement amricain pour continuer de vendre des composants au gant chinois des tlcommunications. De nouvelles entreprises dintelligence artificielle chinoises, clients des socits amricaines, ont galement t ajoutes  la liste noire plus tt ce mois, pour sanctionner Pkin pour son mauvais traitement des minorits musulmanes, a rapport Reuters.   

*Huawei avait propos de concder sous licence sa technologie 5G  des socits amricaines*

Ce nouveau dveloppement est intervenu dans laffaire aprs que Ren Zhengfei, PDG et fondateur de la socit, ait propos le mois dernier, lors d'une interview accorde au New York Times, de concder sous licence sa technologie 5G  des socits amricaines afin qu'elles puissent dvelopper leur propre industrie 5G. En effet, M. Zhengfei a propos cette offre, permettant de concder sous licence sa technologie avec une redevance unique comprenant l'accs au brevet 5G de Huawei, les licences, le code et le support.

Dans linterview,  M. Zhengfei avait dit qu  Il n'y a aucune restriction sur ce dont nous serions prts  discuter avec le ministre de la Justice .  Huawei est ouvert  partager nos technologies et techniques 5G avec des entreprises amricaines afin qu'elles puissent dvelopper leur propre industrie 5G. Cela crerait une situation quilibre entre la Chine, les tats-Unis et l'Europe , a-t-il ajout.


Cette offre pourrait permettre  l'acheteur de modifier le code source, ce qui signifie que ni Huawei ni le gouvernement chinois n'auraient le contrle d'aucune infrastructure de tlcommunications construite  l'aide des quipements produits par la nouvelle socit. Pourtant, aux Etats-Unis, une telle ide sera impopulaire tant donn la guerre commerciale qui fait rage entre Washington et Pkin depuis plusieurs mois dj, et les problmes avec Huawei. Dans une interview accorde  Reuters le mois dernier, un reprsentant du dpartement d'tat a exprim son scepticisme  l'gard de l'offre du fondateur de Huawei.

 Il n'est tout simplement pas raliste que les oprateurs adoptent cet quipement et grent ensuite tous les logiciels et le matriel eux-mmes , a dclar la personne.  S'il y a des bogues logiciels qui sont intgrs au logiciel initial, il n'y a aucun moyen de savoir s'ils sont prsents et ils pourraient tre activs  tout moment, mme si le code logiciel est remis aux oprateurs mobiles , a ajout le responsable.

Plus tt cette anne, loprateur de tlcommunication britannique Vodafone avait constat que des vulnrabilits taient prsentes dans les quipements Huawei depuis un bon bout de temps et pourraient permettre, entre temps, au fournisseur davoir accs  certaines installations de Vodafone en Italie et dans d'autres pays d'Europe. Vodafone avait interrompu le dploiement de l'quipement Huawei dans ses rseaux centraux en janvier, en attendant que les gouvernements occidentaux accordent  l'entreprise chinoise une autorisation de scurit complte. Ces failles de scurit avaient t constates pour la premire fois dans les quipements fournis par la socit chinoise  lactivit italienne de Vodafone en 2011. 

Bien que M. Zhengfei ait fait une offre exceptionnellement gnreuse pour sortir de l'impasse avec les tats-Unis et que les oprateurs de tlcommunications amricains aient exprim leur intrt, il est toujours possible que les pourparlers prliminaires s'enlisent pour plusieurs autres raisons, tant donn le contexte actuel. M. Pang na pas non plus voulu prdire si un ventuel accord pourrait tre sign. Toutefois, il a averti que l'investissement en recherche et dveloppement ncessaire pour amliorer continuellement la plateforme aprs un transfert unique de Huawei serait trs coteux pour les entreprises. Cependant, loffre de Huawei nest-elle pas une meilleure option pour les oprateurs amricains ? 

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous de lintrt des socits amricaines pour la licence de la technologie 5G de Huawei ?  
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les autorits amricaines permettront que les firmes amricaines acquirent cette licence ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les Etats-Unis largissent leur liste noire pour inclure les principales startups d'IA chinoises, avant les pourparlers commerciaux de cette semaine
 ::fleche::  Les socits amricaines de technologie contournent l'interdiction de Trump, pour continuer  vendre les composants  Huawei, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Abandonner les quipements Huawei retarderait le dploiement de la 5G en Europe  de probablement deux ans , selon le PDG de Vodafone
 ::fleche::  Les motifs avancs par Trump pour justifier l'embargo contre Huawei sont inacceptables, les USA auraient-ils bluff depuis le dbut ?

----------


## sylsau

Possible. Nanmoins, tant que les lgislateurs mettront leur vto, il n'y aura pas possibilit pour Huawei de vendre sa technologie via des licences aux Etats-Unis.
La tendance serait plutt  aider Nokia et Ericsson  se dvelopper ou mme mieux  favoriser l'mergence d'acteurs Amricains dans le domaine.

----------


## abriotde

> La tendance serait plutt


Enfin avec Trump, la tendance, c'est de ne pas avoir de tendance. Regarde comme aprs avoir cri sur la Core du Nord, il l'a embrass ds qu'elle a montr les muscle. Trump peut trs bien retourner sa veste et je crois que Huawei sais pertinemment qu'au final Trump sera peu ou prou obliger de lcher. Sinon comment justifier que les Chinois achte les film amricain ou la NBA... Et puis aprs Trump, il y aura un autre prsident...
Tout le monde le sais Trump joue les gros dure mais jamais il ne va au combat. Les Emirats Arabes Unis l'ont appris  leur dpends. Et quand Trump se lance c'est en ordre dispers, un pas en avant 2 pas en arrire comme il l'a montr avec la Chine...

La vrit c'est que les USA sont en train de reculer sur tous les terrains.

----------


## Ryu2000

Quand les USA ont voulu empcher Huawei d'utiliser le magasin Android, la Chine a rpondu en menaant de taxer les terres rares (la Chine a quasiment le monopole mondiale des terres rares), du coup les USA ont donn plus de temps  Huawei :
Conflit Huawei/Trump : Pkin prt  prendre des mesures de reprsailles



> Le prsident Xi Jinping a visit lundi un site d'extraction de terres rares.* La Chine a un quasi-monopole sur ces minraux extrmement stratgiques dans la high tech. Elle pourrait s'en servir dans la guerre commerciale.*


Les choses sont beaucoup plus quilibr qu'on pourrait le penser entre la Chine et les USA.




> Regarde comme aprs avoir cri sur la Core du Nord, il l'a embrass ds qu'elle a montr les muscle.


"Montrer ses muscles" ??? La Core du Nord  ::ptdr::  Soyez srieux 5 minutes la Core du Nord ne fait peur  personne, ce pays n'a pas de budget il ne peut rien faire, ok ils sont balze en missile, mais ils n'en ont pas des tonnes non plus...
Trump a russi a faire avancer le processus de paix entre les 2 corens comme personne ne l'avait fait avant. Et tout a en racontant de la merde sur Twitter, donc chapeau.
Rencontre historique entre les prsidents nord et sud-corens  Panmunjom




> Tout le monde le sais Trump joue les gros dure mais jamais il ne va au combat.


C'tait son programme, l'arme US cote plus cher qu'elle ne rapporte, ce n'est pas rentable, il faut que les soldats rentrent, Trump ne veut pas que les USA soit la police du monde.
 un moment il voulait mme arrter l'OTAN  :8-): 




> La vrit c'est que les USA sont en train de reculer sur tous les terrains.


Si les USA pouvaient se recentrer sur eux-mme et faire un peu moins chier la terre entire ce serait chouette pour tout le monde.

====
Au niveau de la 5G la Chine fait mieux et moins cher.
La Chine est en train de prendre la place des USA.

Plus de 50% des demandes internationales de brevets viennent dsormais d'Asie



> Les Etats-Unis toujours leaders. Par pays, les inventeurs des Etats-Unis ont conserv leur premire place, qu'ils occupent depuis plusieurs dcennies, avec 56.142 demandes. Mais les Etats-Unis ont vu leurs demandes stagner (-0,9%), tandis que la Chine (53.345) a connu une forte croissance (+9,1%). Le Japon s'est class au 3me rang avec 49.702 demandes. L'Allemagne et la Core du Sud sont arrives 4me et 5me, avec respectivement 19.883 et 17.014 demandes. Parmi les 15 principaux pays dposants de demandes internationales de brevets, l'Inde (+27,2%) et la Finlande (+14,7%) sont les deux seuls pays  avoir enregistr une croissance annuelle  deux chiffres en 2018.
> (...)
> Huawei se dmarque. Le gant des tlcommunications chinois Huawei, dont 5.405 demandes internationales de brevets ont t publies - un record - est l'entreprise ayant dpos le plus de demandes en 2018. Il tait suivi de l'entreprise japonaise Mitsubishi Electric (2.812), devant les entreprises amricaines Intel (2.499) et Qualcomm (2.404) et l'entreprise chinoise ZTE (2.080).


Bon aprs peut-tre que c'est pas le nombre qui compte...

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Les tats-Unis prolongent de 90 jours supplmentaires la priode de grce durant laquelle Huawei est autoris*
* faire des affaires avec les entreprises amricaines*

Ladministration Trump a publi ce lundi un nouvel arrt qui prolonge de 90 jours (dsormais jusqu'en fvrier 2020)  la priode de grce  durant laquelle elle autorise les entreprises amricaines  faire des affaires avec lentreprise chinoise Huawei Technologies, a rcemment rapport Reuters. Le mdia prcise quen parallle, les rgulateurs amricains sattlent  llaboration de nouvelles dispositions rglementaires permettant dencadrer les entreprises de tlcommunications qui prsentent des risques de scurit nationale.

 
Pour rappel, invoquant des proccupations en matire de scurit nationale ladministration Trump a pris des mesures extrmes et sans prcdent contre Huawei en mai dernier en mettant lentreprise chinoise sous embargo. Ces mesures incluaient lajout du gant chinois des tlcoms dans une liste noire (comme la socit russe de cyberscurit Kaspersky auparavant) qui contraint les entreprises tasuniennes  ne plus faire affaire avec Huawei,  moins davoir une autorisation officielle pralable. Cette dcision avait pouss de nombreuses entreprises technologiques amricaines (Microsoft, Intel, ARM, Google)  mettre un terme  leurs relations commerciales avec le second fabricant mondial de smartphones qui occupe prs du quart du march dans la zone EMEA.

Par la suite, le dpartement amricain du Commerce avait fini par autoriser temporairement Huawei  continuer  faire des affaires avec ses homologues amricains. La priode de grce initiale avait t fixe  90 jours. Ladministration Trump vient donc simplement de renouveler le moratoire quelle avait accord au gant technologique chinois, en marge du bras de fer conomique qui oppose Pkin  Washington depuis plusieurs mois, un conflit dans lequel la surenchre verbale, larrestation de hauts responsables de multinationales de part et dautre et la manipulation des tarifs douaniers font partie des principaux instruments de cette confrontation conomique. Il faut noter que la Maison-Blanche laissait jusque-l entendre quelle naccorderait quun sursis supplmentaire de deux semaines au gant chinois  lexpiration du premier dlai.

 Lextension de la licence gnrale temporaire permettra aux oprateurs de continuer  desservir des clients dans certaines des rgions les plus recules des tats-Unis, qui seraient autrement laisss pour compte , a expliqu le secrtaire US du Commerce Wilbur Ross. Ce dernier prcisera toutefois :  le Dpartement continuera de surveiller rigoureusement les exportations de technologies sensibles pour sassurer que nos innovations ne sont pas exploites par ceux qui pourraient menacer notre scurit nationale .

Le dpartement du Commerce examine galement la possibilit doctroyer des licences individuelles aux entreprises amricaines qui souhaiteraient continuer  faire des affaires avec des entits sur liste noire comme Huawei, en attendant la publication par ses soins du plan dapplication rclam par le prsident Trump.

Paralllement  ces annonces, lentreprise technologique Huawei a soulign que cette prolongation naura de toute manire aucun dimpact substantiel sur les affaires du groupe, prcisant que  cette dcision ne change rien au fait que Huawei continue dtre trait injustement  : malgr la rpression amricaine, le chiffre daffaires de lentreprise chinoise tait en hausse de 23 % au premier semestre de 2019. La firme qui serait dj engage dans des pourparlers avec un certain nombre doprateurs de tlcommunications amricains au sujet de loctroi dune licence pour sa technologie de rseau 5G soutient par ailleurs que la dcision de linclure dans cette fameuse liste noire a caus plus de tort aux tats-Unis qu Huawei, notamment un prjudice conomique important aux entreprises US avec lesquelles le chinois fait affaire.

En ce qui concerne les smartphones, par exemple, Huawei pourrait trs bien se passer de matriels en provenance des USA pour concevoir ses appareils, mais le faire sans logiciel amricain serait plus difficile. La socit a dj d livrer son Mate 30 Pro en Europe sans les applications Google traditionnelles, ce qui en fait lun des rares smartphones Android du march  tre livr sans Google Maps, Gmail, YouTube, et la Play Store (qui donne accs  2,8 millions dapplications Android). Lentreprise essaye malgr tout de mettre en avant diffrentes alternatives pour compenser : Huawei Mobile Services et HarmonyOS en sont de parfaits exemples. Mais il faudra encore du temps au groupe pour que ces solutions soient parfaitement au point et mieux connues des consommateurs.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les motifs avancs par Trump pour justifier l'embargo contre Huawei sont inacceptables, les USA auraient-ils bluff depuis le dbut ?
:fleche: Le chiffre d'affaires de Huawei est en hausse de 23 % au premier semestre de 2019, malgr la rpression amricaine
 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis envisageraient de subventionner les concurrents europens de Huawei, l'administration Trump voudrait porter son soutien aux europens Ericsson et Nokia
 ::fleche::  Huawei affirme que des entreprises amricaines ont manifest leur intrt pour l'octroi de licence pour sa technologie 5G, alors que la firme demeure sur a liste noire amricaine, selon un rapport

----------


## Ryu2000

Comme je l'ai dj dis, si les USA donnent un peu de temps  Huawei c'est grce  a :
Huawei, terres rares: les Chinois contre-attaquent face  Trump (mai 2019)



> Face  Trump, mdias officiels responsables politiques chinois agitent dsormais la menace d'une rduction des exportations de terres rares vers les Etats-Unis -- ce qui pourrait priver Washington d'une ressource cruciale pour la haute technologie.
> 
> Car *la Chine assure plus de 90 % de la production mondiale de cet ensemble de 17 mtaux, indispensables aux technologies de pointe* et que l'on retrouve dans les smartphones, les crans plasma, les vhicules lectriques mais aussi dans l'armement.





> Pour rappel, invoquant des proccupations en matire de scurit nationale ladministration Trump a pris des mesures extrmes et sans prcdent contre Huawei en mai dernier en mettant lentreprise chinoise sous embargo.


a c'est lhpital qui se fout de la charit, il n'y aucune preuve d'espionnage de la part d'Huawei, alors qu'on sait que les entreprises US espionnent le monde entier.
Les USA sont dgote parce qu'ils sont en train de se faire dpasser technologiquement pas la Chine.
Les smartphones Huawei se vendent mieux que les iPhones  ::P:  et Huawei  le l'avance au niveau des antennes 5G.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

Donc la scurit nationale soi-disant mise en danger par Huawei, a peut attendre ?  ::roll:: 

Ou alors c'tait juste un argument bidon, pour faire une guerre commerciale afin de montrer c'est qui qui a la plus grosse ? On s'en doutait. Mais maintenant, on en est srs.

----------


## ddoumeche

Tu ne trolles plus, tu n'es plus drle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou alors c'tait juste un argument bidon


Evidemment que c'est bidon, a ne surprend personne.
Les USA se font dpasser technologiquement, des entreprises chinoises proposent des produits meilleurs et moins cher, donc Trump essaie de dfendre les entreprises US en affaiblissant des entreprises chinoises.

L'autre point qui drange Trump, c'est que plein de pays europen veulent des antennes 5G d'Huawei, par consquent les services de renseignement US ne pourront pas espionner ce qui se passe sur les rseaux 5G de plein de pays.

Sans Huawei, la 5G cotera 55 milliards deuros de plus  lEurope



> Pris au pige de la guerre commerciale et technologique sino-amricaine, les pays de lUnion europenne risquent daccuser un retard de 18 mois dans le dploiement des rseaux 5G, selon lassociation regroupant les grands acteurs de la tlphonie mobile.

----------


## Gluups

> Donc la scurit nationale soi-disant mise en danger par Huawei, a peut attendre ? 
> 
> Ou alors c'tait juste un argument bidon, pour faire une guerre commerciale afin de montrer c'est qui qui a la plus grosse ? On s'en doutait. Mais maintenant, on en est srs.


Dans un autre forum, je venais de poser une question avec le drapeau [CanardEnPlastique].

Alors du coup, quand j'ai vu "Fleur en plastique", je suis vite venu voir  ::): 

Pardonnez-moi le hors sujet.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Ladministration Trump octroie  certaines entreprises US, y compris Microsoft, des licences*
*Pour continuer de faire affaire avec Huawei, mais des snateurs US fustigent dj cette mesure*

Il y a quelques jours, ladministration Trump a publi un nouvel arrt qui prolonge de 90 jours (dsormais jusquen fvrier 2020)  la priode de grce  durant laquelle elle autorise les entreprises amricaines  faire des affaires avec lentreprise chinoise Huawei Technologies. Il a galement t rapport que le dpartement amricain du Commerce examinait en parallle la possibilit doctroyer des licences individuelles aux entreprises locales qui souhaitent continuer  faire des affaires avec des entits   risque  comme Huawei qui figurent sur la liste noire du gouvernement US pour des raisons de scurit nationale. Des socits comme Google, Intel ou Microsoft sont particulirement intresses par la seconde option qui leur procurerait,  eux ainsi qu leurs partenaires (Huawei en loccurrence) une certaine stabilit et de meilleures garanties pour la poursuite de leurs transactions commerciales.


Ce mercredi, le dpartement US du Commerce a confirm quil a commenc  dlivrer des licences  certaines entreprises amricaines qui souhaitent continuer  faire des affaires avec Huawei qui, il faut le souligner, reste le premier fabricant mondial dquipements de tlcommunications, le deuxime fabricant mondial de smartphones et un fournisseur important dans le march des PC et tablettes 2-en-1. Le dpartement US du Commerce a dclar que 50 % environ des 300 demandes de permis ont t traites et que la moiti de celles-ci, soit un quart du total, ont t approuvs. Une source proche du dossier a prcis  Reuters que certaines licences pour la vente de composants de smartphones et de composants non lectroniques ont t approuves.

 
 Le Dpartement dlivre ces licences restreintes pour autoriser des activits limites et spcifiques qui ne prsentent pas un risque important pour la scurit nationale ou les intrts de la politique trangre des tats-Unis , pouvait-on lire dans un communiqu du ministre.

Par la voix dun porte-parole, Microsoft, lun des bnficiaires de cette mesure dassouplissement, sest flicit de cette volution :  Le 20 novembre, le dpartement US du Commerce a accd  la demande de Microsoft pour lobtention dune licence dexportation de logiciels grand public  la faveur dHuawei. Nous apprcions laction du Ministre en rponse  notre demande .

La Semiconductor Industry Association, un groupe amricain de lobbying, sest flicite de lannonce du dpartement US du Commerce, affirmant que les ventes de produits non sensibles contribuent  assurer la comptitivit des tats-Unis, ce qui est essentiel  la scurit nationale.  Nous esprons que les approbations de licence continueront  se drouler de manire approprie et opportune , a ajout lassociation.

Ce nouveau geste de bonne volont intervient alors que ladministration Trump sattle  finaliser la signature de la premire tape dun accord commercial avec la Chine afin de mettre fin au bras de fer commercial qui oppose les deux rgimes depuis de longs mois. Huawei pourrait trs bien se passer de matriels en provenance des tats-Unis pour concevoir ses appareils, mais le faire sans logiciel US serait plus difficile. Le gant technologique chinois attendait avec impatience loctroi de licences qui lui permettraient de continuer  exploiter les services et solutions logicielles  quasi incontournables  lheure actuelle , comme Windows ou Azure chez Microsoft ou Android et ses services associs du ct de Google pour son essor sur le march international.

Toutefois, ct amricain, cette mesure dassouplissement ne plait pas  tout le monde. Un groupe de snateurs rpublicains et dmocrates a rcemment exhort ladministration Trump  arrter la dlivrance de ces licences, avertissant que mme des affaires limites avec Huawei pourraient poser un risque pour la scurit nationale. Dans une lettre au prsident Trump, un groupe de 15 snateurs a fustig cette mesure.

 Compte tenu des risques de scurit poss par les activits de Huawei aux tats-Unis, nous vous demandons de prendre des mesures immdiates pour suspendre lapprobation de ces licences et de veiller  ce que le Congrs soit correctement inform du processus dapprobation des licences et de ses implications pour la scurit nationale  lavenir , ont crit les snateurs Charles Schumer et Tom Cotton dans la lettre et demand  Trump de sassurer que ladministration informe les principaux lgislateurs et comits du Congrs de toute licence dont bnficierait Huawei aux USA.

Par ailleurs, le snateur Marco Rubio a fait une dclaration dans laquelle il avance que la socit Huawei  reprsente une menace claire et croissante pour la scurit conomique et nationale des tats-Unis et de leurs allis , prcisant :  Je crois fermement quil est contraire  lintrt de la scurit nationale des tats-Unis daccorder des licences pour les exportations amricaines qui soutiennent ou renforcent Huawei .

Sources : Reuters, Lettre des snateurs US (PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les motifs avancs par Trump pour justifier l'embargo contre Huawei sont inacceptables, les USA auraient-ils bluff depuis le dbut ?
 ::fleche::  Le chiffre d'affaires de Huawei est en hausse de 23 % au premier semestre de 2019, malgr la rpression amricaine
 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis envisageraient de subventionner les concurrents europens de Huawei, l'administration Trump voudrait porter son soutien aux europens Ericsson et Nokia
 ::fleche::  Huawei affirme que des entreprises amricaines ont manifest leur intrt pour l'octroi de licence pour sa technologie 5G, alors que la firme demeure sur a liste noire amricaine, selon un rapport

----------


## NBoulfroy

Si je reprends cette phrase "Par ailleurs, le snateur Marco Rubio a fait une dclaration dans laquelle il avance que la socit _Huawei_  reprsente une menace claire et croissante pour la scurit conomique et nationale des tats-Unis et de leurs allis " de l'article, on peut surtout retenir "pour la scurit conomique".

On sait pertinemment que cette affaire est avant tout une histoire d'argent, et de pouvoir, car les USA ne sont plus le leader technologique d'il y a 20 ans et que les amricains le pigent que maintenant (a et le refus de _Huawei_ d'ouvrir les accs  ses appareils  la CIA / NSA, entre autres, mais chut).

Et non, ce cher Marco Rubio devrait se taire. Les USA,  coup d'augmentation de taxe douanire affaibli ses "allis", si on ne parle pas de lien de subordination et donc, de "soumission" au bon vouloir d'une nation dcadente qui tente de se sauver les fesses vu le "merdier" dans lequel il est. Non parce que la FED flippe tellement qu'elle injecte des milliards dans l'conomie pour tenter d'empcher le navire de couler, ceci provoquant chez nous par la mme des problmes en perspective (coucou la BCE). A un moment, il va falloir se dbarrasser de ce boulet et vivre notre vie sans subir les dlires d'un prsident mgalomane et, visiblement, mythomane d'aprs un article du site.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Huawei, qui tait dpendant des constructeurs US, a prsent un smartphone sans puces amricaines*
*dans un contexte o les entreprises US voudraient reprendre les affaires avec lui * 

Mi-mai, l'administration Trump a publi un dcret qui plaait Huawei sur une liste noire, une dcision qui contraignait les entreprises amricaines  ne plus faire affaire avec l'quipementier chinois,  moins de disposer d'une autorisation officielle. Suite  cette dcision, Google a dcid de ne plus fournir de logiciels, de matriel informatique ou service technique  Huawei  lexception des services disponibles en open source. L'diteur d'Android a toutefois assur que Google Play et les protections de scurit de Google Play Protect continueront de fonctionner sur les appareils Huawei existants.

En plus dtre coup du systme dexploitation le plus vendu au monde, Huawei a vu certains des principaux concepteurs et fournisseurs de puces au monde suspendre galement leurs relations commerciales jusqu nouvel ordre.

S'tant sans doute vite rendu compte de la svrit du dcret de Trump et de ses consquences sur les USA eux-mmes, Washington a rduit les restrictions commerciales imposes  Huawei. Ladministration Trump a publi un nouvel arrt qui prolonge de 90 jours (dsormais jusquen fvrier 2020)  la priode de grce  durant laquelle elle autorise les entreprises amricaines  faire des affaires avec lentreprise chinoise Huawei Technologies. Il a galement t rapport que le dpartement amricain du Commerce examinait en parallle la possibilit doctroyer des licences individuelles aux entreprises locales qui souhaitent continuer  faire des affaires avec des entits   risque  comme Huawei qui figurent sur la liste noire du gouvernement US pour des raisons de scurit nationale. Des socits comme Google, Intel ou Microsoft sont particulirement intresses par la seconde option qui leur procurerait,  eux ainsi qu leurs partenaires (Huawei en loccurrence) une certaine stabilit et de meilleures garanties pour la poursuite de leurs transactions commerciales.

Les entreprises de technologie amricaines ont donc obtenu le feu vert de Washington pour reprendre leurs affaires avec le constructeur de smartphones Huawei Technologies Co., mais il est peut-tre trop tard : l'entreprise construit actuellement des smartphones *sans puce amricaine*.


Le dernier tlphone de Huawei, qu'il a dvoil en septembre (le Mate 30 avec un cran incurv et des camras grand angle qui rivalise avec l'iPhone 11 d'Apple Inc.) ne contenait aucune pice amricaine, selon une analyse effectue par UBS et Fomalhaut Techno Solutions, un Laboratoire technologique japonais qui a dmont l'appareil pour en inspecter l'intrieur.

Le dcret de Trump en mai a empch des socits comme Qualcomm Inc. et Intel Corp. de vendre des puces  Huawei, bien que certaines ventes de pices aient repris au cours de lt, aprs que les socits ont dtermin quelles ntaient pas concernes par cette interdiction. Pendant ce temps, Huawei a beaucoup progress dans la rduction de sa dpendance vis--vis de socits amricaines. 

Huawei a longtemps compt sur des fournisseurs tels que Qorvo Inc., le fabricant de puces bas en Caroline du Nord pour connecter des smartphones avec des tours de tlphonie cellulaire, et Skyworks Solutions Inc., une entreprise base  Woburn, dans le Massachusetts, qui fabrique des puces similaires. Il a galement utilis des composants de Broadcom Inc., le fabricant de puces Bluetooth et Wi-Fi bas  San Jose, et de Cirrus Logic Inc., une socit base  Austin, au Texas, qui fabrique des puces pour la production de son.

 Lorsque Huawei a lanc ce tlphone haut de gamme - et il s'agit de son produit phare - sans contenu amricain, cela a eu l'effet d'une grosse annonce , a dclar Christopher Rolland, analyste des semi-conducteurs chez Susquehanna International Group.

Les dirigeants de Huawei ont dit  Rolland que la socit s'loignait des pices amricaines, mais la vitesse  laquelle cela se produit reste surprenante mme pour les analystes. Nanmoins, nombreux sont ceux qui pensent que cette rduction de la dpendance aux entreprises US devait arriver, mais que le dcret de Trump a t le catalyseur qui a prcipit les choses. 

Sur le march du smartphone, Huawei conserve sa seconde place selon les baromtres depuis plusieurs trimestres dj, se rapprochant sensiblement du numro un mondial Samsung. Par exemple, Gartner indiquait qu'Huawei a enregistr la plus forte croissance parmi les constructeurs malgr une absence aux USA, prcisant que  Huawei a particulirement bien russi dans deux de ses plus grandes rgions, lEurope et la Grande Chine, o ses ventes de smartphones ont augment de 69% et 33%, respectivement .  

Huawei s'est galement prpar  l'ventualit de perdre sa licence d'exploitation sur Android et a continu de dvelopper son propre OS au cas o ses relations avec Google se dgraderaient. De plus, le constructeur est galement en train de dvelopper une alternative au Play Store de Google, avec sa galerie d'applications, prsente depuis un certain temps sur les appareils Android Huawei et Honor.

En 2018, Huawei a promis aux dveloppeurs dapplications de les aider  percer en Chine, le plus grand march de smartphones du monde, sils construisaient des applications pour sa vitrine de tlchargements. En passe de devenir le fabricant de smartphones le plus prolifique au monde cette anne, Huawei a aussi assur  des partenaires dveloppeurs dapplications que 50 millions de personnes utiliseraient son app store en Europe en 2018. La socit aurait galement propos de fournir  un outil simple permettant de modifier les applications crites pour Play Store afin qu'elles fonctionnent avec App Gallery , sa boutique d'applications. Une situation qui pourrait avoir des rpercussions sur les entres de Google.

Source : WSJ

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le dcret de Trump en mai a empch des socits comme *Qualcomm Inc.* et *Intel Corp.* de vendre des puces  Huawei, bien que certaines ventes de pices aient repris au cours de lt, aprs que les socits ont dtermin quelles ntaient pas concernes par cette interdiction. Pendant ce temps, Huawei a beaucoup progress dans la rduction de sa dpendance vis--vis de socits amricaines. 
> 
> Huawei a longtemps compt sur des fournisseurs tels que *Qorvo Inc.*, le fabricant de puces bas en Caroline du Nord pour connecter des smartphones avec des tours de tlphonie cellulaire, et *Skyworks Solutions Inc.*, une entreprise base  Woburn, dans le Massachusetts, qui fabrique des puces similaires. Il a galement utilis des composants de *Broadcom Inc.*, le fabricant de puces Bluetooth et Wi-Fi bas  San Jose, et de Cirrus Logic Inc., une socit base  Austin, au Texas, qui fabrique des puces pour la production de son.


C'est trs bien qu'Huawei s'mancipe et devienne totalement autonome, dpendre des USA est une faiblesse, a rend vulnrable, maintenant si le gouvernement US interdit aux entreprises de vendre des composants  Huawei, la marque ne sera pas affaiblie.

Les entreprises chinoises ont de moins en moins besoin des entreprises US, c'est une trs bonne chose, il faut toujours tendre vers l'autonomie.

----------


## yahiko

Les Amricains doivent se demander s'ils sont vraiment gagnants dans cette histoire.
Plutt qu'une attitude dure envers Huawei, je pense qu'ils auraient pu obtenir plus de transparence et de garanties sur les sujets de scurit (il reste probable que Huawei ait entrepris des actions qui s'apparente  de l'intelligence, ce ne serait pas la premire fois pour une entreprise chinoise), tout en maintenant la dpendance de la firme chinoise aux technologies amricaines.

Maintenant, en l'tat actuel des choses, ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose pour nous les Europens. Cela crera plus de choix pour tout le monde, des prix sans doute plus comptitif et un rapport de force plus favorable sur les sujets de la tech et avec les GAFAM. Je pense aux sujets lis  l'vasion fiscales, la privacy, ou les abus de position dominante.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Les europens feraient bien de faire pareille.
La France essaye mais on est trop petit.
Les moyens de l'Europe sont parpills
L'oncle  Sam sait bien divis pour mieux rgn depuis la premire guerre mondiale.

Par exemple pour le Fafale, on est dpendant du bon vouloir des  amricains pour certains composants.

----------


## Loceka

Au moins si on achte Huawei (sans Android), on est sr de n'tre espionn que par la Chine. Ce qui peut-tre pas mal tant qu'on ne va pas l-bas. ^^

Par contre les entreprises amricaines ne doivent pas apprcier d'avoir perdu des contrats aussi juteux  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

> on est sr de n'tre espionn que par la Chine.


Pour l'instant on a pas de preuve, alors qu'on sait pour les USA.




> Par contre les entreprises amricaines ne doivent pas apprcier d'avoir perdu des contrats aussi juteux


En voulant affaiblir la Chine, les USA les ont rendu plus fortes les entreprises chinoises et c'est a formidable  ::mrgreen::  :8-): 
Les USA sont en train de s'affaiblir petit  petit. Ils font se faire dpasser dans plus en plus de domaines.  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Je viens de l'apprendre ( mes dpends) que Huawei ne fournit plus le code pour dverrouiller le bootloader et ce depuis mi-2018. Donc, avec un Huawei, impossible d'installer un LineageOS ou /e/. Et je trouve que leur modification de ROM Android sont trs profondes.
Aprs, c'est sr, faut avoir confiance en quelque chose  ::koi:: .

----------


## abgech

Trump me semble tre dans la position de l'arroseur arros.

----------


## byrautor

Mes chers collgues sont probablement bien jeunes, j'ai 87 ans, il est bon ici de de leur rappeler que nos amis asiatiques ont pioch tant et plus dans nos recherches et dcouvertes sans pour autant payer les revenus correspondants.
Il est tout  fait normal qu'une civilisation recherche et utilise les connaissances d'une autre civilisation pour se dvelopper, on ne peut pas reprocher aux Chinois comme aux Japonais de copier ce que nous avons invent et ce que nous fabriquons.
Peut-tre peut-on leur reprocher de ne pas se comporter comme nous dans certains points de notre civilisation (je parle de l'affaire Ghosn qui s'apparente heureusement de trs loin au traitement des prisonniers de guerre amricains par les troupes japonaises).
Donc la bataille de la dcouverte et de l'utilisation est ouverte et le reste n'est qu'un fatras de discussions inutiles, (enfin pour moi)
Je pars de mon exprience en 1973, dans le pesage, mes  amis  japonais possdaient  Tokyo toutes les balances fabriques dans le monde, ils les dcortiquaient, les tudiaient et finalement craient des machines plus perfectionnes que les ntres.
Chez Testut* (Mon parcours dans le livre Adieu ma PME) o j'tais ingnieur en chef (*vendu  Mettler-Toledo en 1999) tout le monde se refusait  regarder mme une machine de la concurrence, croyez-moi c'tait ainsi ; j'avais russi  faire acheter une machine concurrente qu'aucun service n'a voulu regarder et tudier ! Je n'tais pas directeur ! !
Lorsque j'ai dbut (techniquement) avec mes amis, la balance commerciale France Japon tait bnficiaire  la France, c'tait en 1973 et ceci nous a permis d'importer leurs machines avec l'assentiment du fisc franais et de gagner pas mal d'argent en ne faisant que du commerce (avec quelques obligations techniques que j'avais  surveiller).
Aujourd'hui le problme est identique entre la Chine et les tats-Unis ; la position de leur Prsident semble tre la suivante :
je vous interdis d'acheter en Chine ce que vous devez tre capable de fabriquer chez vous !
Bien sr il est plus difficile de fabriquer d'inventer et de produire que d'acheter tout simplement  l'tranger !
En essayant d'tre objectif (une illusion) les deux nations se livrent une guerre commerciale presque  armes gales, encore que je souponne nos amis asiatiques d'tre beaucoup plus futs que les occidentaux dans la dcouverte des procds et du comportement de leurs adversaires.
videmment mon texte n'a rien de technique, j'en ai assez fait durant ma vie pour me dire qu'aujourd'hui si je n'avais rien fait il en serait de mme, l'volution technique balayant le travail de plusieurs annes (Ex : la dcouverte de l'amplificateur optique dans la Fibre). !
Bon courage  tous nos collgues qui crivent sur ce forum. :;):

----------


## felixltx

Trump est un tre sans scrupule et particulirement ignorant en matire de comportements humains, ce qui n'est pas le cas des experts chinois. C'est dommage, car  ce petit jeu, les chinois sont beaucoup plus fins et jouent des coups  plusieurs bandes. Ils ne sont pas dans le rsultat immdiat, mais dans un comportement  long terme. Huawei, n'est que la partie merge de l'iceberg. L'anne prochaine ils seront dfinitivement dbarrass d'android pour leurs portables et de W10 pour leurs ordi, matriel particulirement performant et soign. Ils aident au dveloppement de Deepin qui est le plus joli bureau Linux. Jusqu' cette anne cette distribution stagnait. Elle prend une avance incroyable depuis septembre avec la sortie prochaine de deepin V20 qui est aussi belle et soigne que l'IOS (dope par les ingnieurs de Huawei), avec les milliers de logiciels qui vont bien et sont libres donc gratuits. L'arrive des logiciels en flatpak permettra de crer une logithque payante  cot de la gratuite,  la sauce microsoft. Je ne sais pas si microsoft, 1er contributeur  Linux a vraiment intrt  voir ce systme grignoter ses parts de march. En fait personne n'avait intrt  cette mise  l'cart de la technologie chinoise qui aujourd'hui nous montre galement sa ractivit et sa performance. Huawei va certainement russir l ou Microsoft avec sa version W10 pour tlphone a lamentablement chou sur un concept qui pour le coup tait vraiment formidable. Tout le monde risque d'y perdre, le consommateur peut tre pas. :;):

----------


## Gluups

> C'est trs bien qu'Huawei s'mancipe et devienne totalement autonome, dpendre des USA est une faiblesse, a rend vulnrable, maintenant si le gouvernement US interdit aux entreprises de vendre des composants  Huawei, la marque ne sera pas affaiblie.
> 
> Les entreprises chinoises ont de moins en moins besoin des entreprises US, c'est une trs bonne chose, il faut toujours tendre vers l'autonomie.


C'est une trs bonne remarque.
Qu'est-ce que nous mettrions bien, nous, comme pognon, dans les tlcoms ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Si tu veux aider les entreprises de Telecom europennes tu peux acheter des produits Ericsson et Nokia.

----------


## Gluups

a ne fera pas revenir Alcatel.

De toute manire chez Nokia il n'y a plus de support, Microsoft les a rachets pour y veiller.

----------


## Ryu2000

En tout cas ce n'est pas aux tats d'investir dans les socits, c'est aux socits de se dmerder toute seule. Qu'elles fassent un prt  la banque, ou qu'elles recherchent des investisseurs.
On ne peut pas mlanger le public et le priv n'importe comment. (Bon en 1966 les gouvernements allemand, britannique et franais se sont entendu et on financ Airbus, mais c'est encore autre chose)

C'est stupide de la part de Macron d'avoir investi 5 milliards dans le dveloppement des startups, l'tat n'a pas  intervenir l dedans, en plus les startups c'est ce qui a le plus fort taux d'chec.
===
Il y a des pays europens qui vont utiliser des antennes 5G Huawei :
Huawei revendique 65 contrats dans la 5G, dont la moiti en Europe



> Huawei Technologies, qui sest hiss en 2017 au premier rang des quipementiers tlcoms au monde, dtrnant le sudois Ericsson et le finlandais Nokia, a fait de cet vnement la dmonstration de sa force et de sa rsistance aux tentatives des Etats-Unis de le briser. *Il affirme avoir dj livr 400 000 antennes 5G, dont les deux tiers aprs lembargo amricain qui lui a t inflig en mai dernier et qui le prive de composants vitaux pour ses produits.* Il a modifi sa chane logistique pour assurer la continuit de son activit sans dpendre des fournisseurs amricains.

----------


## Gluups

Donc, les petits investisseurs, qu'est-ce qu'ils feraient bien ... ?

----------


## Stan Adkens

*La Chine demande aux bureaux du gouvernement de supprimer tout le matriel et logiciels trangers,*
*Dans un lan dincitation  lutilisation des technologies locales, daprs un rapport*

Alors que les relations commerciales sont davantage tendues entre Pkin et Washington, la Chine est dtermine  accrotre son indpendance en prenant d'autres mesures pour retirer la technologie trangre des organismes d'tat et d'autres organisations, dici trois ans, a rapport le Financial Times. La directive du gouvernement chinois est susceptible d'tre un coup dur pour les multinationales amricaines comme HP, Dell et Microsoft, et vient en rponse aux tentatives de Washington de limiter l'utilisation de la technologie chinoise.

Pkin remplacera probablement plus 20 millions d'ordinateurs dans les agences gouvernementales par des produits nationaux au cours des trois prochaines annes, selon une tude de China Securities, une socit de courtage, cite par le Financial Times. Plus de 100 projets d'essai de produits nationaux ont t achevs en juillet, a indiqu la socit. Le journal avait dclar plus tt cette anne que le Bureau central du Parti communiste avait ordonn aux bureaux de l'tat et aux institutions publiques de se dtourner du matriel et des logiciels trangers aux tats-Unis et chez ses allis.


Les Etats-Unis ont progressivement loign les entreprises chinoises du march amricain de la technologie. Huawei a fait l'objet d'un examen minutieux aux tats-Unis, o des reprsentants du gouvernement affirment que la socit reprsente une menace pour la scurit nationale et qu'elle pourrait tre utilise comme navire d'espionnage par le gouvernement chinois. En fvrier, le secrtaire d'tat amricain Mike Pompeo a mis en garde les allis du pays contre l'utilisation de la technologie Huawei, affirmant qu'il serait plus difficile pour Washington de  s'associer avec eux . 

Le prsident Donald Trump a sign un dcret en mai dernier qui empche des entreprises de tlcommunications chinoises telles que Huawei de vendre du matriel aux tats-Unis, visant  neutraliser la capacit de Beijing  compromettre les rseaux sans fil et les systmes informatiques amricains de la prochaine gnration. Dans le mme lan, le ministre amricain du Commerce a pris une mesure distincte interdisant aux entreprises amricaines de traiter avec Huawei et 70 affilis en les ajoutant  la  liste d'entits  amricaine. Mais Huawei a toujours ni tout acte rprhensible qui lui est reproch par les Etats-Unis.
Selon le Financial Times, la nouvelle directive est la premire instruction publique connue avec des objectifs spcifiques donns aux acheteurs chinois pour qu'ils se tournent vers des fournisseurs de technologie nationaux. Mais, cette dcision s'inscrit dans le cadre d'une campagne plus large visant  accrotre la dpendance de la Chine  l'gard des technologies locales. Bloomberg News a rapport en 2014 que Pkin visait  liminer la plupart des technologies trangres de ses banques, de l'arme, des agences gouvernementales et des entreprises publiques d'ici 2020. Et les politiques commerciales agressives du prsident amricain Donald Trump  l'encontre de la Chine et de ses principales entreprises ont donn un nouvel lan  cet effort.

Brock Silvers, directeur gnral d'Adamas Asset Management a dclar :  La guerre commerciale a mis en vidence divers points faibles de l'conomie chinoise, que Pkin semble dtermin  corriger .  Si la dcision pousse Trump  interdire plus vigoureusement la technologie chinoise, la Chine pourrait un jour regretter d'avoir rendu publique sa politique si tt , a-t-il ajout, daprs un rapport de Bloomberg News.

*La directive chinoise est un coup dur pour les multinationales amricaines*

Le Financial Times a rapport que la dcision avait t prise par le Bureau central du Parti communiste chinois plus tt cette anne. Selon le journal, les analystes de China Securities estiment que 20  30 millions de pices de matriel  qui viennent pour la plupart des Etats-Unis  devront tre remplaces  la suite de la directive chinoise, avec un remplacement  grande chelle ds l'anne prochaine. Les substitutions se feraient au rythme de 30 % en 2020, de 50 % en 2021 et de 20 % l'anne suivante, d'o le surnom de  politique 3-5-2 .

Les employs de deux firmes de cyberscurit, qui ont demand  garder l'anonymat, ont donn plus dinformation au journal. Selon eux, la politique 3-5-2 s'inscrit dans le cadre d'une campagne visant  inciter les organismes gouvernementaux et les exploitants d'infrastructures essentielles de la Chine  utiliser une technologie  sre et contrlable , comme le prvoit la loi sur la cyberscurit adopte par le pays en 2017. Mais contrairement aux pressions prcdentes en faveur de l'autosuffisance technologique, les rcentes sanctions amricaines ont rendu le projet plus urgent, a dclar Paul Triolo du cabinet de conseil Eurasia Group.

 Le programme 3-5-2 de la Chine n'est que la pointe de l'iceberg , a dclar M. Triolo.  L'objectif est clair : parvenir  un espace largement libr des menaces auxquelles ZTE, Huawei, Megvii et Sugon sont aujourd'hui confronts , a-t-il ajout, citant dautres entreprises chinoises qui, ces deux dernires annes, ont t empches d'acheter  des fournisseurs amricains.


En plus du rythme de remplacement est ambitieux, le Financial Times a rapport que les bureaux du gouvernement ont dj tendance  utiliser les ordinateurs de bureau de Lenovo,  la suite de l'acquisition par l'entreprise de la division des ordinateurs personnels du gant amricain IBM. Et le changement est dautant plus important que, selon les estimations des analystes de Jefferies, les entreprises technologiques amricaines gnrent jusqu' 150 milliards de dollars par an de revenus en provenance de Chine, bien qu'une grande partie de ces revenus provienne d'acheteurs du secteur priv.

On peut dire que les gants amricains ont t prvenus. En juin dernier, des reprsentants du gouvernement chinois auraient convoqu une srie de runions au cours desquelles ils auraient mis en garde de nombreuses entreprises de technologie contre des  consquences dsastreuses  que pourrait avoir leur coopration avec l'interdiction amricaine de continuer de faire des affaires avec Huawei. 

*Il sera difficile pour la Chine de remplacer les technologies trangres par des alternatives domestiques*

 partir de l'anne prochaine, des industries cls telles que la finance, l'nergie et les tlcommunications mettront  l'essai un plus grand nombre de produits nationaux dans le cadre d'essais qui pourraient durer des annes, a rapport Bloomberg News en citant ltude de la socit de courtage. Les banques chinoises sont censes passer des produits dIBM et dOracle  des fournisseurs d'architecture X86 plus diversifis, puis  du matriel entirement fabriqu en Chine. La Chine aurait dcid d'adopter l'architecture ARM pour son matriel domestique, daprs ltude de China Securities cit par Bloomberg News.

 La guerre commerciale entre la Chine et les tats-Unis pourrait galement contribuer  crer un nouveau march pour les produits faits maison , a crit Shi Zerui, analyste des valeurs mobilires de Chine.

Cependant, les analystes disent qu'il sera difficile de remplacer les logiciels trangers par des alternatives domestiques, car la plupart des fournisseurs chinois de logiciels dveloppent des produits pour les systmes d'exploitation amricains populaires tels que Windows de Microsoft et MacOS d'Apple. 

Selon le Financial Times, il est galement difficile de dfinir ce qu'est un  produit national  dans ce contexte. Car, bien que Lenovo soit une socit chinoise qui assemble de nombreux produits en Chine, ses processeurs informatiques sont fabriqus par Intel et ses disques durs par Samsung. Il serait encore difficile pour lindustrie nationale de se passer des produits des fournisseurs de semi-conducteurs tels que comme Intel Corp. et Nvidia Corp. ainsi que des logiciels de Microsoft Corp. et Apple Inc.

De plus, les systmes d'exploitation chinois faits maison, tels que Kylin OS, ont un cosystme beaucoup plus restreint de dveloppeurs produisant des logiciels compatibles, selon le Financial Times.

Que la Chine veuille abandonner la technologie trangre au profit de la technologie nationale, cest tout  son honneur, mais vouloir le faire en trois ans, cela voudrait dire que le pays est dj bien avanc dans ses plans bien avant qu'ils ne soient dvoils. Aussi, les entreprises prives voudront-elles suivre plus tard ce mouvement, alors quelles ont fait des investissements importants dans la technologie trangre ?

Sources : The Financial Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la directive chinoise ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, la Chine peut-elle remplacer la technologie trangre en 3 ans ?
 ::fleche::  Les entreprises prives voudront-elles suivre ce mouvement ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, les multinationales amricaines sont-elles exposes  des risques avec ce changement ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les Etats-Unis ne peuvent pas nous craser, dit le fondateur de Huawei, et  Le monde ne peut pas nous quitter parce que nous sommes plus avancs 
 ::fleche::  La Chine a mis en garde les entreprises technologiques contre les consquences que pourrait avoir leur coopration, avec l'interdiction amricaine
 ::fleche::  Trump signe un dcret pavant le chemin vers le blocage d'Huawei aux USA, la France assure qu'elle n'a pas l'intention de faire la mme chose
 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis demandent  leurs allis de boycotter les quipements tlcoms du chinois Huawei, voquant des proccupations de scurit nationale

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Que pensez-vous de la directive chinoise ?


C'est du protectionnisme . 




> Selon vous, la Chine peut-elle remplacer la technologie trangre en 3 ans ?


Les chinois sont capable de tout ... donc on va dire oui c'est faisable.




> Les entreprises prives voudront-elles suivre ce mouvement ?


Les entreprises prives suivront tout en ayant 2 voire 3 systmes  maintenir ... Les entreprises chinoises qui bossent sur du Excel, Word, Oracle BDD, SAS , Java, et j'en passe ne vont pas du jour au lendemain laisser filer une manne financire ... Pour bosser sur des truc moins performant ... Qui sait peut tre qu'un jour on aura un "Excel" version chinois ...




> Selon vous, les multinationales amricaines sont-elles exposes  des risques avec ce changement ?


Une perte de chiffre d'affaire oui . Une perte de client non . Il suffit pour les Chinois de crer des socits crans , de continuer d'acheter le matos/logiciels avec les socits crans en question ... puis de ramener le tout aux siges et holding en chine ... 

Genre au lieu de vendre 1 millions de licences office 35  100 $ pices  ils en vendront peut tre 1 millions  50 $ dans un autre pays via une socit "cran" ...

----------


## defZero

> Que pensez-vous de la directive chinoise ?


a fait juste 20 ans que l'Europe essaie de faire ce que la Chine va faire en 3 ans (russir ? L'avenir nous le dira  ::aie:: ).
Je trouve que c'est un choix logique pour une nation de vouloir tre indpendante au niveau de ses infrastructures.
Aprs ils n'ont jamais dsir cette situation et c'est bien la politique KissCool de TRUMP qui les y poussent.




> Selon vous, la Chine peut-elle remplacer la technologie trangre en 3 ans ?


Ils ont les moyens de leurs ambitions en tout cas, que ce soit l'argent, les connaissances, les matriaux, le temps, ...etc
Je n'en dirais pas autant des US qui ont le plus  perdre pour le coup.
Je constate que les entreprises US n'ont jamais eu de concurrence (srieuse) dans ces domaines jusqu' prsent et que a va leur faire tout bizarre quand a va leurs arriver.
Introduire un concurrent srieux  Intel / AMD, en 3 ans, c'est la garantie de les voir s'effondrer puisque incapable de s'adapter en si peut de temps.
L'avenir nous renseignera sur le ct srieux ou pas de la possible future alternative CN.




> Les entreprises prives voudront-elles suivre ce mouvement ?


Elles auront pas tellement le choix tant donner que parmi les marchs importants en croissance,  part l'Inde / Brsil, il n'y a encore que la Chine pour connaitre la croissance (plus  2 chiffre depuis 2-3 ans, mais toujours mieux que nos presque 2.5% en trichant) .
Si le gouvernement force le passage  des technologies maison et pour peut qu'elles soit relativement performante (et pas trop loign des canons actuels) je penses que les investissements seront consenti pour un march de prs de 1.5 Md de personnes.
Qu'elle entreprise cracherait sur des milliards de clients potentiels ?




> Selon vous, les multinationales amricaines sont-elles exposes  des risques avec ce changement ?


Le risque pour eux, c'est que la Chine russisse et serve d'exemple / partenaire  d'autres.
On parle de secteurs qui n'ont structurellement jamais connu de march en trs forte concurrence en dehors de chez elles et donc, n'ont jamais eu  s'adapter  leur chelle.
Si la Chine met tous ses moyens pour y arriver, les entreprises US vont trs mal et trs vite finir.
Et puis si on regarde dans l'histoire industriel de la hig-tech,  chaque fois qu'un gant US c'est heurt  un march  forte concurrence a a finit par tre rachet par des Chinois. Par ex: IBM -> Lenovo, Motorola -> Lenovo, ...etc
Actuellement, la philosophie des grand groupes US pour garder un avantage technologique consisterait plus  faire de la rtentions (brevets, IPs) / chantage (taxe, dcrets, ..etc) / monopole (x86, Apple, ...etc), que de la vritable innovation.
Bon, d'un autre ct si les US mettait leurs ressources dans l'innovation "utils" plutt que dans des programmes d'espionnage et autres truc cheloux, ils pourrait continuer d'innover  la loyal et ainsi crer une saine concurrence.

----------


## Fagus

> si les US mettait leurs ressources dans l'innovation "utils" plutt que dans des programmes d'espionnage et autres truc cheloux, ils pourrait continuer d'innover  la loyal et ainsi crer une saine concurrence.


Sans vouloir faire faire le rabat- joie, je ne suis pas sr que le commerce  la loyale existe  cette chelle.
Les USA espionnent tout le monde et sortent des produits innovants ressemblant fcheusement  ceux dvelopps ailleurs. Les Chinois idem. Ceux-ci n'ont pas exactement les notions de droits intellectuels ou de loyale dans leur viseur (cf le programme de porte avion chinois, de clonage de tout ce qui se fabrique avant de lancer une production nationale propre , de double usine de production quand un produit est dlocalis chez eux...).
Dans cette optique o tous les coups sont permis, je crois que les chinois ont raisons de veiller  leur indpendance technologique, comme la Russie. Ici, on mendie le bon vouloir des GAFA qui grent les donnes et le courriel de beaucoup de monde et cooprent avec le renseignement US (cf Snowden).
a semble idiotement naf d'utiliser le courriel de gmail comme adresse pro et pourtant, beaucoup de monde le fait... sauf la Chine  et les pays souverains ?

----------


## frenchlover2

Point de vue logistique pour la matire premire ce sera le bordel et si ce conflit de gamins entre les gouvernement ne cessera pas ,y'aura plus de gaspillage dans les ressources naturels , essentiel pour la construction des pcs et smartphone , sans compter l'incompatibilit entre les diffrentes plateformes , ceux qui vont souffrir c'est bien les pays mergeant , qui utilisent ces technologie ce sera le bordel pour eux

----------


## yahiko

Erreur de la Chine pour le coup. L'isolationnisme en matire de tech est rarement une bonne chose.
Les entreprises locales ne seront plus (ou beaucoup moins) stimules par la concurrence trangre, on a vu ce que a pouvait donner dans l'ex-URSS.

Plutt qu'un bannissement pur et simple des entreprises US, il serait plus efficace de rserver un pourcentage des commandes aux entreprises locales, et le reste en suivant des appels d'offres classiques, ouverts  toutes les entreprises, qu'elles soient locales ou trangres.

----------


## Ryu2000

La Chine a raison de vouloir tre le plus autonome possible. Il faut que des alternatives existent au cas o les USA instaurent des sanctions, il y a une histoire d'empcher Huawei d'avoir accs au magasin Android, cette stratgie pourrait tre utilis pour autre choses, les USA pourraient interdire les systmes dexploitations Windows et mac OS, les processeurs Intel et AMD, les cartes graphiques AMD et Nvidia, la suite bureautique Microsoft Office, etc.
Il faut de quoi pouvoir tourner mme si les USA instaurent un blocus. tre trop dpendant des autres c'est dangereux.

Bon aprs remplacer intgralement Windows, Microsoft Office, AMD, a semble impossible.
Les entreprises chinoises dveloppent des logiciels destins  Windows parce que c'est le systme le plus utilis au monde, donc elles n'ont pas intrt  arrter.
Cela dit dvelopper des alternatives au cas o, c'est une bonne stratgie de dfense.
On ne sait pas peut-tre que des entreprises chinoises prendront la place de Microsoft et AMD dans le futur, mais c'est peu probable. Ces entreprises sont bien install. a va tre difficile de faire mieux.

----------


## felixltx

> Bonjour, 
> Les entreprises prives suivront tout en ayant 2 voire 3 systmes  maintenir ... Les entreprises chinoises qui bossent sur du Excel, Word, Oracle BDD, SAS , Java, et j'en passe ne vont pas du jour au lendemain laisser filer une manne financire ... Pour bosser sur des truc moins performant ... Qui sait peut tre qu'un jour on aura un "Excel" version chinois ...


En ce qui concerne la suite Microsoft, les chinois ont dvelopp la suite (payante pour partie) WPS qui est  100% compatible avec la suite Microsoft. Elle est totalement ddie  cette suite,  tel point qu'elle ne comprend pas, comme sa grande sur jusqu' une poque rcente, les fichiers libres type Open-office, LibreOffice et autre fork. Je ne pense pas que WPS soit moins performante, elle parait en tous les cas aussi complte, c'est  voir  l'usage videmment... :;):

----------


## phil995511

La confiance rgne...

----------


## Eschyle 49

Attendez-vous  d'normes surprises . Pourquoi ? J'ai 70 ans , une profession mconnue , cre  en 451 avant Jsus-Christ , analogue au " Diable boiteux "  d'Alain-Ren Lesage ( chaque dossier appelle  tout connaitre de ses protagonistes ) , et une veille technologique ininterrompue depuis les postes  galne jusqu' l'informatique quantique . Actuellement , dominent Intel , AMD , Google , Windows et Apple . Or , les USA , propritaires du systme de  golocalisation GPS , n'ont pas relev que ses concurrents , Glonass et Beidu , ont une prcision de deux centimtres
( dmonstration faite par un gomtre , sur un chantier de 12 km carrs ) . Or , les chinois  pratiquent la stratgie ( https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%27Art_de_la_guerre ) depuis l'an 512 avant Jsus-Christ , et portent l'espionnage  un degr de raffinement inconnu en Occident . Ils se sont fix un dlai de trois ans pour changer les paradigmes informatiques , tant matriels que logiciels . Cependant , depuis l'Iliade , la tactique du Cheval de Troie est lgendaire : pourquoi Boris JOHNSON a-t'il  gagn le Brexit ? Parce qu'il a t form aux Humanits, qu'il connait par coeur :

            Boris Johnson l'hellniste (3' 39" ): https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-07-...ad-in/11338290
https://www.actualitte.com/article/p...-meduses/98476
https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...ancien_1771098
https://www.bvoltaire.fr/boris-johns...n-grec-ancien/
https://francais.rt.com/internationa...nd-internautes

Or , les chinois ont dj trouv le Cheval de Troie de l'informatique amricaine ; avant trois ans , la messe sera dite . Si vous tes d'un avis diffrent , engageons la " disputatio ".

----------


## emixam16

> Attendez-vous  d'normes surprises . Pourquoi ? J'ai 70 ans , une profession mconnue , cre  en 451 avant Jsus-Christ , analogue au " Diable boiteux "  d'Alain-Ren Lesage ( chaque dossier appelle  tout connaitre de ses protagonistes ) , et une veille technologique ininterrompue depuis les postes  galne jusqu' l'informatique quantique . Actuellement , dominent Intel , AMD , Google , Windows et Apple . Or , les USA , propritaires du systme de  golocalisation GPS , n'ont pas relev que ses concurrents , Glonass et Beidu , ont une prcision de deux centimtres
> ( dmonstration faite par un gomtre , sur un chantier de 12 km carrs ) . Or , les chinois  pratiquent la stratgie ( https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%27Art_de_la_guerre ) depuis l'an 512 avant Jsus-Christ , et portent l'espionnage  un degr de raffinement inconnu en Occident . Ils se sont fix un dlai de trois ans pour changer les paradigmes informatiques , tant matriels que logiciels . Cependant , depuis l'Iliade , la tactique du Cheval de Troie est lgendaire : pourquoi Boris JOHNSON a-t'il  gagn le Brexit ? Parce qu'il a t form aux Humanits, qu'il connait par coeur :
> 
>             Boris Johnson l'hellniste (3' 39" ): https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-07-...ad-in/11338290
> https://www.actualitte.com/article/p...-meduses/98476
> https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...ancien_1771098
> https://www.bvoltaire.fr/boris-johns...n-grec-ancien/
> https://francais.rt.com/internationa...nd-internautes
> 
> Or , les chinois ont dj trouv le Cheval de Troie de l'informatique amricaine ; avant trois ans , la messe sera dite . Si vous tes d'un avis diffrent , engageons la " disputatio ".


Euuuuuh... Kamoulox!

----------


## Gluups

Apparemment, peut-tre allons-nous pouvoir avoir un avis "autoris".

En ayant beaucoup d'informations confidentielles sur une machine, mettons un portable,  nous souhaitons limiter le risque de fuites.

Pour cela, il faudrait obtenir une machine qui vienne intgralement du mme pays ?

Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas vident, si les puces viennent majoritairement du Sud-Est asiatique, les ordinateurs aussi mais conus par des constructeurs bass  travers la plante, quant aux logiciels on chappe difficilement aux Amricains pour certaines choses, surtout si on est parti  dvelopper pour eux.

Faute d'une politique qui favorise l'investissement dans ce secteur chez nous ... y a-t-il moyen de ne pas jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain ?

(Question subsidiaire : si quelqu'un a le rglement du Kamoulox ?)

----------


## Ryu2000

> pourquoi Boris JOHNSON a-t'il  gagn le Brexit ?


Comment a "gagner le brexit" ?
Il y a 2 victoires, il y a le rfrendum et les lctions lgislative. (il y a galement l'lection au poste de premier ministre, mais peu importe)
Au moment du rfrendum il y a plus de gens qui se sont dplac pour voter Leave que pour voter Stay, j'imagine c'est parce qu'ils voulaient que leur pays soit plus libre, l'UE impose normment de rgles et cote trs cher (le Royaume Uni fait parti des contributeurs net, a veut dire qu'il donne plus d'argent qu'il ne reoit).
Si le parti de Monsieur Johnson a gagn les lgislatives, c'est parce que les britanniques en avaient marre d'tre dans la priode de transition, ils veulent que le Brexit ait lieu le plus rapidement possible pour passer  autre chose. a fait 4 ans que a pdale dans la semoule, c'est lourd... Quand ce sera fait ce sera fait. Il faut arrter de tout repousser au lendemain sinon on avance pas.
On peut aussi parler de Jeremy Corbyn, qui a fait beaucoup trop de promesses (c'tait quasiment : "la fibre optique gratuite pour tous"), il a t trait d'antismite dans les mdias, etc.

Tony Blair trille Jeremy Corbyn aprs la dfaite du Parti travailliste
Tony Blair ne devrait pas trop faire le malin, car c'est lui qui a organis le Brexit, il tait convaincu  100% que le stay allait l'emporter largement.




> Pour cela, il faudrait obtenir une machine qui vienne intgralement du mme pays ?


a ne peut pas faire de mal de dvelopper des solutions locales.
Il est possible qu'il y ait des backdoors dans Windows, dans Microsoft Office, dans Chrome, dans les processeurs Intel et AMD, dans les quipements rseaux Cisco, etc.
Donc la Chine va dvelopper ses processeurs, ses quipements rseaux, ses OS et ses logiciels. Pour que les USA ne puissent pas espionner trop facilement.

Cela dit les USA peuvent infiltrer les entreprises trangres.
Les tats-Unis envisageraient de subventionner les concurrents europens de Huawei. L'administration Trump voudrait porter son soutien aux europens Ericsson et Nokia
Les USA paniquent car des entreprises chinoises sont en avance au niveau de l'quipement 5G, les pays europens vont utiliser pas mal d'antennes 5G Huawei, les USA ne pourront donc pas espionner les donnes qui passent.
Trump appelle au dploiement de la technologie 6G ds que possible, alors que la 5G n'est pas encore acheve, une sortie qui na pas manqu de faire ragir de nombreux internautes

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Trump et la Chine signent un nouvel accord commercial pour viter les droits de douane imminents sur les technologies,*
*La proprit intellectuelle et le transfert de technologie sont pris en compte*

La guerre commerciale entre les tats-Unis et la Chine dure depuis 2018 impactant durement plusieurs secteurs, notamment le secteur de la technologie. Par ailleurs, de nouveaux droits de douane levs sur les produits lectroniques et autres devraient entrer en vigueur. Mais un accord commercial partiel entre les deux superpuissances a t sign mercredi dernier  Washington. Cette rencontre est une nouvelle tape dans la relation commerciale entre Washington et Pkin aprs deux ans d'invectives, de sanctions douanires et mesures de rtorsion contre les entreprises des deux nations.

Selon les termes du nouvel accord, Pkin achtera pour 200 milliards de dollars supplmentaires de biens et services amricains au cours des deux prochaines annes. L'augmentation des achats sera compare  2017, avant le dbut de la guerre commerciale. Selon CNN Business, la Chine a import plus de 185 milliards de dollars de biens et services amricains au total cette anne-l. Selon le mme rapport, sur les deux ans, les achats chelonns de la Chine entraneraient une forte augmentation des exportations amricaines, dans l'ensemble. Les exportations totales vers la Chine passeraient  plus de 260 milliards de dollars en 2020, et  environ 310 milliards de dollars en 2021 si l'accord se maintenait.


 Nous pensons qu'il est trs difficile pour la Chine d'importer 200 milliards de dollars de biens et de services supplmentaires des tats-Unis au cours des deux prochaines annes sans rduire les importations en provenance d'ailleurs , ont dclar les analystes d'UBS, une socit de services financiers.

L'accord prvoit galement d'assouplir les droits de douane existants sur plusieurs catgories de biens imports et d'viter den imposer de nouveaux. Selon laccord, les tarifs sur environ 120 milliards de dollars de marchandises seront rduits de moiti, passant de leur niveau actuel de 15 %  7,5 %. La liste des articles actuellement taxs  ce taux de 15 % comprend plusieurs produits technologiques, tels que les tlvisions, les casques et les couteurs, les haut-parleurs intelligents et les montres intelligentes.

Il faut noter que des produits lectroniques de consommation, notamment les ordinateurs portables et les tablettes, les moniteurs et autres priphriques, les consoles de jeux vido et les tlphones intelligents, devaient tre assujettis  un nouveau taux de 25 % en dcembre dernier. Mais ces droits de douane sur les technologies ont t vits.  lpoque, l'industrie des jeux vido, entre autres, avait demand  l'administration d'exempter ses produits des tarifs, en faisant valoir que les augmentations de prix qui en rsulteraient  porteraient prjudice aux consommateurs, aux dveloppeurs de jeux vido, aux dtaillants et aux fabricants de consoles, mettraient en pril des milliers d'emplois de grande valeur et gratifiants aux tats-Unis et toufferaient l'innovation dans notre industrie et au-del .

Un rapport de Moody's Analytics, publi en septembre 2019, indique que la guerre commerciale avec la Chine, depuis ses dbute en 2018, a cot 300 000 emplois jusqu'en septembre, bien qu'il soit difficile de savoir exactement combien de pertes d'emplois peuvent tre attribues aux tensions commerciales. Selon une analyse des donnes gouvernementales effectue par la coalition de libre-change appele Tariffs Hurt the Heartland, les entreprises amricaines ont pay 46 milliards de dollars de plus en tarifs douaniers qu'elles ne l'auraient fait sans les tarifs de Trump. 

Bien quen vertu du nouvel accord, il ny aura pas de nouveaux droits de douane sur les technologies, la plupart des droits de douane prcdemment imposs resteront en place. Cela comprend les droits supplmentaires de 25 % ajouts en 2018 sur les importations de semi-conducteurs, de modems et de certains autres composants technologiques.

*La proprit intellectuelle et le transfert de technologie pris en compte par le nouvel accord*

Pkin et Washington ont galement tenu compte, dans une section de leur nouvel accord, de la proprit intellectuelle et du transfert forc de technologie. En effet, la Chine exige souvent des entreprises trangres oprant en dans le pays de mener leurs activits par le biais de coentreprises. Ces entreprises  leur tour transfrent des technologies internes sensibles  des secrets commerciaux, essentiellement  des entreprises chinoises locales. Les entreprises amricaines et d'autres entreprises internationales acceptent de telles conditions pour pouvoir pntrer le march lucratif chinois. 

Avec le nouvel accord commercial, ces pratiques seront restreintes fortement. Laccord prcise que toute condition de transfert ou de licence entre les entreprises amricaines et chinoises  doit tre base sur des conditions de march qui sont volontaires et refltent un accord mutuel . Aucune des parties  l'accord, c'est--dire les tats-Unis et la Chine,  n'exigera ou ne fera pression, officiellement ou officieusement, sur les personnes [y compris les socits] de l'autre partie pour qu'elles transfrent des technologies  ses personnes comme condition  pour recevoir la permission d'oprer sur le march de l'autre partie, dit l'accord.

Le vol de proprit intellectuelle a galement t trait par laccord. Le vol de technologie par certaines firmes chinoises constitue une norme proccupation pour les entreprises amricaines qui fabriquent, pour certaines dentre elles, dimportants composants en Chine o le vol de proprit intellectuelle serait devenu une pratique gnralement acceptable. Selon un rapport de The Information publi en fvrier 2019, le fabricant chinois Huawei aurait un programme officiel qui rcompenserait les employs qui volent la technologie des concurrents.

En novembre 2018, le Dpartement du Commerce des tats-Unis dAmrique a plac sur sa liste noire Fujian Jinhua, une socit chinoise qui fabrique des semi-conducteurs. Et pour cause, le Dpartement de la Justice des tats-Unis accusait lentreprise publique chinoise et son partenaire tawanais, davoir vol des secrets commerciaux auprs de Micron Technology Inc., un fabricant amricain de micropuces pour les smartphones, les tablettes et aussi pour les ordinateurs.

Dans le cadre du nouvel accord, la Chine accepte de prendre des mesures pour limiter  l'appropriation illicite de secrets commerciaux , notamment lorsqu'elle se produit par le biais d'intrusions lectroniques, de violations de systmes et de pure et simple  divulgation non autorise . L'accord n'exige pas des tats-Unis qu'ils renforcent leur loi sur les secrets commerciaux, mais affirme plutt que les tats-Unis  affirment que les mesures amricaines existantes offrent un traitement quivalent  aux termes du nouvel accord.

Mercredi, le secrtaire au Trsor Steven Mnuchin a dclar qu'une deuxime phase de l'accord que les tats-Unis esprent conclure, avant les lections de novembre 2020, pourrait inclure davantage d'allgements tarifaires, a rapport CNBC.  Tout comme dans cet accord, il y a eu certaines rductions, dans la deuxime phase il y aura des rductions supplmentaires , a-t-il dit, ajoutant que la Chine a  une grande motivation pour revenir  la table et accepter les questions supplmentaires qui sont encore non rsolues .

Par cet accord, l'administration Trump vise  rsoudre certaines proccupations de longue date des tats-Unis au sujet des abus commerciaux de la Chine. Reste  voir comment les exigences de ce nouvel accord seront mises en application de part et dautre.

Source : LAccord

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce nouvel accord ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les parties mettront en application de faon transparente les exigences de cet accord ?
 ::fleche::  Cette premire phase de laccord sonne-t-elle le dbut du dnouement de la guerre commerciale entre Pkin et Washington ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  La Chine demande aux bureaux du gouvernement de supprimer tout le matriel et logiciels trangers, dans un lan d'incitation  l'utilisation des technologies locales, d'aprs un rapport
 ::fleche::  Impt : Trump retarde l'application des droits de douane sur certaines importations chinoises, cette mesure peut-elle apaiser la guerre commerciale amricano-chinoise ?
 ::fleche::  Les USA accusent des entreprises chinoise et tawanaise de vol de secrets industriels,  Micron Technology Inc., un fabricant US de micropuces
 ::fleche::  Huawei clone des composants Apple, rcompense les employs pour vol de technologie, d'autres concurrents ont aussi t victimes, selon un rapport

----------


## Axel Lecomte

*5G en Europe : Stphane Richard, le PDG d'Orange, s'oppose  l'exclusion de Huawei*
*une rponse au Commissaire europen au March intrieur, Thierry Breton*

Lors de la prsentation de ses vux  la presse le 23 janvier  Paris, Stphane Richard, PDG d'Orange, a t questionn sur les mesures qui seront annonces par Bruxelles concernant la scurisation des rseaux 5G dans l'Union europenne. Et il a clairement montr son opposition  une exclusion de la firme chinoise.


*Stphane Richard, PDG d'Orange*
 Je suis contre l'exclusion de Huawei , a fermement affirm Stphane Richard. Cette dclaration semble tre une rponse  Thierry Breton, Commissaire europen au March intrieur, qui avait dit que le dploiement de la 5G ne serait pas retard si les quipementiers europens sont privilgis. En effet, pour l'ex-responsable de France Tlcom,  l'Europe, y compris l'Allemagne bien sr, est sur la bonne voie. Nous ne sommes pas et ne serons pas en retard en Europe sur le dploiement de la 5G . De plus, l'Europe devrait garder sa  souverainet technologique  en pensant  disposer d'alternatives nationales dans des domaines stratgiques.

 J'espre que nous n'irons pas vers une exclusion de fait, qui ne serait pas dans l'intrt de l'Europe. Je peux parfaitement admettre que l'on fasse jouer une prfrence europenne [Ericsson et Nokia], d'autres privilgient leurs entreprises. Mais doit-on carter Huawei ? C'est un pas que je ne franchis pas , ragit alors Stphane Richard.

Cette dclaration intervient au moment o l'Europe doit dcider d'intgrer ou non les quipements Huawei dans le lancement de nouveaux rseaux 5G. En effet, les tats-Unis accusent les autorits chinoises d'utiliser les quipements du chinois afin d'espionner et d'empcher les rseaux de tlcommunications de fonctionner normalement. Rcemment, l'administration Trump a d'ailleurs demand au Vieux Continent d'exclure la firme chinoise dans ses rseaux 5G.

Le chinois a une avance technologique par rapport  ses concurrents dans la 5G, en plus du fait qu'Orange utilise les quipements ou services Huawei dans ses rseaux  l'international (mais pas en France), notamment en Roumanie. Pour certains, cette exclusion va donc mettre beaucoup de pression sur Ericsson et Nokia puisque leurs quipements et solutions sont plus chers et moins avancs que ceux de la firme.


Source : Reuters


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dclaration de Stphane Richard ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Abandonner les quipements Huawei retarderait le dploiement de la 5G en Europe  de probablement deux ans , selon le PDG de Vodafone
 ::fleche::  Trs critique, la loi  anti-Huawei  pour scuriser la 5G est dsormais une ralit, mais elle ne discrimine pas un quipementier en particulier
 ::fleche::  Le blocus Huawei de Trump flchit en Europe, qui ne veut pas prendre de retard dans le dploiement de la 5G

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'espre que nous n'irons pas vers une exclusion de fait, qui ne serait pas dans l'intrt de l'Europe. Je peux parfaitement admettre que l'on fasse jouer une prfrence europenne [Ericsson et Nokia], d'autres privilgient leurs entreprises. Mais doit-on carter Huawei ? C'est un pas que je ne franchis pas , ragit alors Stphane Richard.


Au niveau de la 5G Huawei est bien en avance, ne passer que par Nokia et Ericsson prendrait plus de temps et coterait plus cher.
La NSA a probablement infiltr Nokia et Ericsson :
Les tats-Unis envisageraient de subventionner les concurrents europens de Huawei, le pays aurait envisag de porter son soutien aux europens Ericsson ou Nokia
Les USA sont mcontent car Huawei vend plus de smartphone qu'Apple.




> En effet, les tats-Unis accusent les autorits chinoises d'utiliser les quipements du chinois afin d'espionner et d'empcher les rseaux de tlcommunications de fonctionner normalement.


Qu'est-ce qu'ils entendent par "empcher les rseaux de tlcommunications de fonctionner normalement" ?
Je ne sais pas si Huawei nous espionne, mais en tout cas je sais que c'est le cas de la NSA... (NSA: Obama promet de ne plus couter Merkel ou Hollande)

Le Royaume-Uni autorise Huawei  construire une partie de son rseau 5G
Le ministre de lIntrieur allemand refuse dexclure Huawei du futur rseau 5G

----------


## Depix

> De plus, l'Europe devrait garder sa  souverainet technologique  en pensant  disposer d'alternatives nationales dans des domaines stratgiques.


La grosse blague... Depuis quand l'Europe a sa souverainet technologique? Elle est profondment dpendante des technologies amricaines, notamment pour Windows qui tourne sur la quasi-totalit des ordinateurs utilises par les administrations En plus, on na jamais trouv de preuves que Huawei vends ou supporte le gouvernement chinois, contrairement  dautre entits a lautre bout de lAtlantique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En plus, on na jamais trouv de preuves que Huawei vends ou supporte le gouvernement chinois, contrairement  dautre entits a lautre bout de lAtlantique.


Ben, si, on le sait puisque c'est crit en toutes lettres dans les obligations des entreprises chinoises. Donc, on le sait. Si on ne fait rien, c'est qu'on a aucun moyen de se passer des chinois (enfin, on ne veut avoir aucun moyen de se passer des chinois).

----------


## marsupial

"Berlin aurait la preuve que Huawei a travaill avec les services chinois" source lesechos.fr d'aprs les services de renseignements amricains. Donc on a une preuve tire d'un rapport confidentiel du ministre des affaires trangres allemand.

" A la fin 2019, des renseignements nous ont t transmis par les Etats-Unis, selon lesquels Huawei a coopr de manire avre avec les autorits de scurit chinoises  crit le journal  Handelsblatt  en citant un document confidentiel du ministre des Affaires trangres."

----------


## Axel Lecomte

*Le gouvernement britannique autorise Huawei  participer au dploiement de la 5G du Royaume-Uni*
*mais  certaines conditions*

Le 28 janvier,  l'issue du Conseil national de scurit britannique, le Premier ministre Boris Johnson a dclar que les fournisseurs   haut risque , comme Huawei, seront impliqus dans le rseau 5G de son territoire. Le Premier ministre dfie ainsi Donald Trump qui avait demand  l'Occident d'exclure le chinois de ses nouveaux rseaux mobiles.


Boris Johnson a affirm  la sortie du Conseil national de scurit que les quipementiers   haut risque , dont fait partie Huawei, pourront participer au dploiement de la 5G au Royaume-Uni. Ce n'est pas une surprise puisque sa prdcesseure, Theresa May, s'tait dj exprime en faveur d'un partenariat avec la marque chinoise pour le lancement de la 5G. Toutefois, Huawei ne pourra pas dpasser les 35 % de parts de march et ses antennes ne devront pas tre installes prs des sites militaires et nuclaires.

Grce  sa technologie appele Mimo permettant la gestion de plusieurs antennes en parallle, le chinois prouve qu'il est nettement meilleur que ses concurrents pour cette mission, indiquent les fournisseurs de tlphonie mobile. La France, l'Allemagne et la Belgique ont assur de leur ct n'avoir dcel aucune menace scuritaire concernant Mimo l'anne dernire. Par contre, les tats-Unis ont accus Huawei d'espionnage et ont recommand aux pays occidentaux de bannir le chinois de leur territoire, comme ils l'ont fait.

D'ailleurs, la question de l'exclusion serait impossible pour les Britanniques puisque le rseau 5G est dj lanc et que les antennes utilises viennent de la firme chinoise.  Nous voulons une collectivit de classe mondiale ds que possible, mais cela ne doit pas se faire au dtriment de notre scurit nationale. Les fournisseurs  haut risque n'ont jamais t et ne seront jamais dans nos rseaux les plus sensibles , souligne toutefois la secrtaire  la Culture, Nicky Morgan, dans un communiqu de presse.

Sources : Reuters (1 et 2)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ?


*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  5G en Europe : Stphane Richard, le PDG d'Orange, s'oppose  l'exclusion de Huawei, une rponse au Commissaire europen au March intrieur, Thierry Breton
 ::fleche::  Trs critique, la loi  anti-Huawei  pour scuriser la 5G est dsormais une ralit, mais elle ne discrimine pas un quipementier en particulier
 ::fleche::  Le blocus Huawei de Trump flchit en Europe, qui ne veux pas prendre de retard dans le dploiement de la 5G

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toutefois, Huawei ne pourra pas dpasser les 35 % de parts de march et ses antennes ne devront pas tre installes prs des sites militaires et nuclaires.


C'est pas mal de faire 1/3 Huawei et 2/3 autres.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Huawei devrait-il abandonner Android ?*
*La socit a affirm qu'elle continuerait d'utiliser les services de Google si les Etats-Unis levaient l'interdiction, selon un rapport*

Linterdiction de Huawei dutiliser les technologies amricaines dure depuis mai dernier et des questions commencent  se poser alors que le gant chinois des technologies de l'information et de la communication se concentre sur son propre systme dexploitation mobile. Huawei devrait-il abandonner Android ou continuer  lutiliser une fois linterdiction leve ? Huawei affirme qu'il est toujours possible d'utiliser les services de Google aprs qu'on lui ait interdit de les inclure sur les appareils l'anne dernire, malgr les commentaires contraires dun cadre de Huawei.

En effet, selon un rapport du blog Android Authority qui cite le site Web allemand WinFuture, Fred Wangfei, un reprsentant de Huawei pour l'Autriche a dclar, lors dune confrence de presse  Vienne, que la socit n'utilisera pas de versions sous licence d'Android avec le support des applications Google  le Play Store, Gmail, Google Maps et autres applications cres par Google   mme si les tats-Unis lvent l'interdiction qui a forc Huawei  proposer ses propres alternatives. Au lieu de cela, les ambitions de Huawei pour Android seraient concentres sur sa propre version, Harmony OS.


Aprs la signature en mai par le prsident amricain dun dcret  empchant des entreprises de tlcommunications chinoises de vendre du matriel aux tats-Unis et linscription de Huawei sur la liste noire amricaine, Google a mis une pause  sa collaboration avec lentreprise, mettant fin  lutilisation de PlayStore, Gmail et tout autre produit Google pour les futurs smartphones Android du constructeur chinois. La dclaration de Wangfei signifierait que le problme actuel de Huawei,  savoir que ses smartphones n'ont pas accs  toutes les applications Google, se poursuivrait indfiniment.

Cependant, une dclaration ultrieure de la socit a sembl rejeter les affirmations du reprsentant des relations publiques de la socit. Bien que Huawei n'ait pas vraiment confirm ou ni les choses, la socit a fortement laiss entendre qu'elle serait heureuse de proposer la version officielle d'Android  avec les applications Google  sur ses prochains tlphones si le gouvernement amricain venait  le lui autoriser. Selon Android Authority, un porte-parole de Huawei a dclar ce qui suit :

 Un cosystme Android ouvert est toujours notre premier choix, y compris le GMS (Google Mobile Services),  c'est ce qui nous a permis de devenir le numro deux mondial pour les livraisons de smartphones , mais si nous ne sommes pas en mesure de continuer  l'utiliser, nous avons la possibilit de dvelopper le ntre , a-t-il dit au blog. Roland Quandt et Andreas Proschofsky ont publi des tweets concernant la dclaration de Wangfei et la marche arrire de la socit :


La socit est toujours en mesure d'utiliser le systme d'exploitation de base dAndroid, mais elle ne peut tout simplement pas ajouter aucun des services de Google. Pour son Mate 30 Pro et d'autres produits  venir, Huawei a construit sa propre version d'importantes API qui font partie des services mobiles de Google que l'on trouve sur la grande majorit des tlphones Android. Mais mme si Huawei peut faire et reproduire des fonctionnalits, l'interdiction rend toujours ses appareils moins attrayants pour les clients occidentaux, qui comptent sur Gmail, Google Agenda et d'autres produits de base.

*Il est peut-tre temps pour une socit comme Huawei dapporter une alternative viable  Android et iOS*

Selon Android Authority, malgr les difficults sans les services mobiles de Google, Huawei devrait peut-tre s'en tenir  la dclaration initiale, et mettre tout en uvre pour apporter une alternative viable  Android et iOS. En effet, selon le blog, s'il existe aujourd'hui une entreprise qui dispose des ressources financires et du talent brut ncessaires pour proposer un troisime choix viable de systmes d'exploitation pour smartphones, c'est bien Huawei.

Le blog justifie cela, entre autres, par le fait quavant l'interdiction de Huawei en mai dernier, Huawei tait en passe de devenir le plus grand fabricant de smartphones de la plante. Et aujourd'hui encore, l'interdiction de Huawei entravant toujours sa croissance, la socit a pu dpasser officiellement Apple en 2019 pour devenir le deuxime plus grand quipementier au monde, juste derrire Samsung. Selon les rapports de Strategy Analytics, Counterpoint Research et Canalys, au cours de l'anne dernire, le fabricant chinois aurait livr environ 240 millions de tlphones, contre un peu moins de 200 millions pour Apple.

Selon le blog, Huawei Mate 30 Pro qui n'est pas livr avec des applications Google  parce que lanc aprs l'entre en vigueur de l'interdiction de Huawei  a t, malgr ce handicap, expdi  hauteur de 12 millions d'units.  l'heure actuelle, lappareil est  peine disponible en dehors de la Chine, pays d'origine de la socit, mais Huawei a pu exprimenter confortablement son propre systme d'exploitation sans trop se soucier de ses rsultats.


Cependant, daprs le blog, ceci reprsente un dfi important et un investissement  long terme et il y aurait invitablement des pertes  court terme alors que la socit tente de trouver ses marques et de dvelopper Harmony OS pour avoir sa propre identit. Toutefois, cela empcherait ce que la socit a vcu en 2019 avec linterdiction des Etats-Unis, tout en favorisant les ambitions de la socit en tant que fabricant de smartphones mais aussi en tant que crateur de technologie, a estim Android Autority.

*Crer un nouveau systme d'exploitation et concurrencer Android et iOS ne sera pas chose facile*

Au fil des ans, de nombreux systmes dexploitation mobiles concurrents  ont essay de briser le duopole, sans y parvenir.  Selon un rapport publi par le blog la semaine dernire, de nombreux systmes exploitation mobiles alternatifs, y compris BlackBerry 10 et Firefox OS, ont tent, mais n'ont finalement pas pu dtrner Android et iOS au cours des 10 dernires annes. Selon le rapport, certaines de ces offres ont ouvert la voie  Android, inspirant certaines des futures fonctionnalits et le langage de conception de la plateforme, et d'autres sont venus un peu trop tard et ont trouv le dfi d'tablir une plateforme mobile comptitive trop difficile.

Au-del de ce dfi, Huawei aurait de grandes difficults  attirer une large proportion dutilisateurs sur Harmony OS  cause de l'interdiction amricaine contre la socit. En effet, le gouvernement des tats-Unis accuse Huawei despionnage, vol de proprit intellectuelle, fraude et mme violation de traits internationaux. Les pays allis ont mme t sensibiliss  bannir Huawei. Cependant, le gant chinois est en train de travailler  l'assainissement de son image. Il a consacr jusqu' prsent des milliards de dollars  l'amlioration de sa cyberscurit, selon le blog, et d'autres pays allis des Etats-Unis sont prts  lui accorder le bnfice du doute, y compris le Royaume-Uni qui a autoris la socit  participer  leur dploiement de la 5G, sous certaines conditions.

Selon le blog, l'industrie des smartphones a peut-tre besoin d'un remaniement, et Huawei qui va devoir faire face  une situation difficile, de toute faon, devrait profiter de loccasion pour introduire un changement dans lindustrie. Un troisime systme d'exploitation majeur serait peut-tre ce dont les OEM ont besoin pour introduire  nouveau sur le march de linnovation. Huawei pourrait-il conduire ce changement ? Quen pensez-vous ?

Source : Android Authority

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Est-il temps d'avoir un troisime choix de systme d'exploitation dans l'industrie des smartphones ?
 ::fleche::  Les efforts actuels de Huawei pourraient conduire  ce troisime systme dexploitation mobile majeur ?
 ::fleche::  Feriez-vous confiance  un OS mobile de Huawei ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement britannique autorise Huawei  participer au dploiement de la 5G du Royaume-Uni, mais  certaines conditions
 ::fleche::  Huawei a dpass Apple en termes de vente de smartphones sur une anne entire, la peur du coronavirus en Chine aura des implications potentielles sur les chanes d'approvisionnements
 ::fleche::  Google met une pause  sa collaboration avec Huawei : plus de PlayStore, plus de Gmail pour les futurs smartphones Android du constructeur chinois
 ::fleche::  Trump signe un dcret pavant le chemin vers le blocage d'Huawei aux USA, la France assure qu'elle n'a pas l'intention de faire la mme chose

----------


## stardeath

microsoft a tent et a abandonn avec un pic de part de march  10%, je souhaite bonne chance donc  toute nouvelle tentative, tout en sachant que google mettra des btons dans les roues de tous ceux qui tenteront de faire des applis pour utiliser ses services.

perso j'aimerai bien une alternative aux os existants, mais soit on a du android like (je ne m'pancherai pas sur les "qualits" de cet os), soit des "trucs web", donc pas pour moi.

----------


## krakatoa

la culture, la richesse de huawei et de la chine en gnral, c'est la copie. a va tre extrmement dure pour eux de sortir un os fiable et performant comme a !

----------


## manu007

La solution existe, un systme hybride comme Sailfish OS, ceci permet de faire un migration douce depuis l'horrible et dtestable Android vers quelque chose de plus logique.

----------


## pfuek

faut pas abuser quand mme !

----------


## air-dex

Gopolitiquement Sailfish OS est dj entre les mains des russes. Une utilisation par les copains chinois ne serait pas dconnante.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Les tats-Unis assurent avoir des preuves que Huawei peut espionner les rseaux de tlcommunications*
*Intgrant le matriel quil vend et avoir partag ces preuves avec le Royaume-Uni et l'Allemagne*

Daprs un rcent rapport du Wall Street Journal, les responsables amricains qui, jusqu lors, taient rests plutt vagues et maintenaient le secret sur les ventuelles preuves susceptibles de confirmer les soupons qui psent sur Huawei en matire despionnage technologique affirment dsormais avoir les preuves que Huawei installe et entretient des portes drobes dans les rseaux de tlcommunications du monde entier o lentreprise a pu gagner des marchs. Washington assure galement avoir communiqu ces lments de preuve au Royaume-Uni et  l'Allemagne.

 Nous avons la preuve que Huawei a la capacit daccder secrtement  des informations sensibles et personnelles dans les systmes quelle maintient et vend dans le monde entier , a dclar  ce propos Robert OBrien, conseiller  la scurit nationale, au WSJ.

Les fabricants d'quipements de tlcommunications qui vendent des produits aux oprateurs sont tenus par la loi d'intgrer dans leur matriel des moyens permettant aux autorits d'accder aux rseaux  des fins lgales. mais ils sont galement tenus de construire les quipements de telle sorte que le fabricant ne puisse pas y avoir accs sans le consentement de l'oprateur de rseau. Les responsables amricains affirment que Huawei a viol ces lois, qui sont appliques dans de nombreux pays, prcise le WSJ.


Cette nouvelle intervient dans le cadre du bras de fer commercial sino-tasunien tal sur de longs mois qui a t marqu par une profusion de sanctions  l'gard de la socit technologique chinoise. Pour rappel, invoquant des proccupations en matire de scurit nationale ladministration US a pris des mesures extrmes et sans prcdent contre la socit chinoise en mai dernier en plaant le gant chinois des tlcoms sous embargo. Ces mesures incluaient lajout de Huawei dans une liste noire (comme la socit russe de cyberscurit Kaspersky auparavant) qui contraint les entreprises tasuniennes  ne plus faire affaire avec Huawei,  moins davoir une autorisation officielle pralable. Cette dcision avait pouss de nombreuses entreprises technologiques amricaines (Microsoft, Intel, ARM, Google)  mettre un terme  leurs relations commerciales avec le second fabricant mondial de smartphones qui occupe prs du quart du march dans la zone EMEA.

Par la suite, le dpartement amricain du Commerce avait fini par autoriser temporairement Huawei  continuer  faire des affaires avec ses homologues amricains. La priode de grce initiale avait t fixe  90 jours (jusquen fvrier 2020). En parallle, le dpartement amricain du Commerce dlivre des licences  certaines entreprises amricaines qui souhaitent continuer  faire des affaires avec la socit chinoise qui reprsente le premier fabricant mondial dquipements de tlcommunications, le deuxime fabricant mondial de smartphones et un fournisseur important dans le march des PC et tablettes 2-en-1. Des entreprises amricaines de premier plan comme Microsoft ont dj profit de cette mesure.


Aujourdhui, les autorits amricaines se montrent plus prcises dans leurs accusations, prtendant mme avoir des preuves que le fabricant chinois de matriel informatique a maintenu des backdoors (ou portes drobes) dans certains des rseaux quil construit,  commencer par les quipements 4G vendus en 2009. Toutefois, en dpit du fait que les accusations amricaines visant Huawei sont plus prcises que jamais et proviennent maintenant de certains des plus hauts responsables de la scurit nationale, aucune preuve tangible (mis  part lassurance et les gages de bonne foi, ct amricain, que ces preuves existent) na t fournie par lOncle Sam.

De son ct, Huawei a ragi par lintermdiaire de son chef de la scurit, Andy Purdy. Ce dernier a rejet ces accusations :  Nous nions vigoureusement lallgation selon laquelle nous conservons une telle capacit. Nous nions galement avoir jamais accd de manire abusive  des informations ou  des donnes relatives aux clients . Il a poursuivi en expliquant :  les tats-Unis sont engags dans cette voie et je pense que cest vraiment motiv par la situation gopolitique entre la Chine et les tats-Unis. Les tats-Unis ne veulent pas tenir compte des faits et des preuves, et ils vont faire tout ce quils peuvent pour bloquer notre capacit  fournir des produits aux rseaux de communication du monde entier .

Les nouvelles dclarations amricaines font suite  une dcision surprise du Royaume-Uni dautoriser Huawei  fournir des quipements non essentiels aux rseaux du pays. Les tats-Unis avaient fait un lobbying important contre linclusion de Huawei dans la prparation de la 5G, mais nont finalement pas russi  convaincre dautres pays, notamment ses partenaires europens, dexclure totalement le fournisseur chinois du march du dploiement de la 5G. On ne sait pas comment les autres pays vont ragir aux allgations, mais Huawei affirme que les nouvelles revendications ne sont pas surprenantes, tant donn la dernire anne de pression croissante.

Sans preuve, il est probablement plus facile de croire que ladministration amricaine est simplement engage dans une  campagne classique de dnigrement   lencontre dun concurrent peu enclin  se laisser contrler. Et puis, les tats-Unis sont peut-tre les seuls  soutenir de telles accusations, car ils se sont dj eux-mmes livrs  de telles pratiques en profitant de lascendant technologique de leurs socits dans le monde. Sinon, comment expliquer labsence de preuves et le comportement hostile des dcideurs US ? Ne serait-il pas plus simple de prsenter ces fameuses preuves pour clore le sujet ou de laisser tout le monde sespionner gentiment ?

Source : WSJ

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Comment expliquer labsence de preuves et le comportement hostile des dcideurs US  l'gard de Huawei ?
 ::fleche::  Ne serait-il pas plus simple de les prsenter pour clore le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Est-il prfrable, selon vous, de se faire espionner par le gouvernement de son pays, plutt que par un autre ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Voici 6 raisons pour lesquelles Huawei donne aux tats-Unis et  ses allis des cauchemars en matire de scurit informatique
 ::fleche::  La Chine aurait infiltr Apple et d'autres socits amricaines en utilisant des micropuces  espion  insres sur des cartes mres de serveurs
 ::fleche::  USA : une nouvelle preuve de piratage de matriel Supermicro dans une socit de Tlcom montrant que la Chine continue son opration de sabotage
 ::fleche::  L'administration Trump octroie  certaines entreprises US, y compris Microsoft, des licences pour continuer de faire affaire avec Huawei,, mais des snateurs US fustigent dj cette mesure

----------


## nl.smart

Bonjour,

Nombreux sont ceux qui ont des preuves que les states peuvent espionner les rseaux de tlcommunications, dans le cas prsent lhpital se moque de la charit.

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...dward-snowden/

----------


## jopopmk

Ils ont des preuves mais ne veulent pas les diffuser, je vois donc deux possibilits :
 - pas de preuve relle, simple discrimination, ou
 - ils peuvent utiliser ces failles pour le propre intrt.

----------


## Aiekick

qu'ils aient des preuves ou non, d'ailleurs il viennent de reconnaitre que les FAI installent des backdoors pour les gouvernements.
ils ont les boules parce qu'il y auront pas acces. le fai s'en defend (en mme temps que peuvent t'il faire dautre que ce soit vrai ou faux, c'est comme les backdoors chez lenovo) et accusent dailleurs la situation comme quand une personne issue de minorit qui fait une connerie et qui cri au racisme.

Tout le monde le fait, a choisir, je prfre que ce soit une dmocratie comme les tats unis plutt qu'un dictature comme la chine ou la russie

----------


## noegzit

> Washington assure galement avoir communiqu ces lments de preuve au Royaume-Uni et  l'Allemagne.


Et donc nos amis Britanniques fortement impressionns par ces preuves irrfutables ont choisi Huawei. ::mouarf:: 

En mme temps les amricains ont raison d'essayer : le coup des preuves a avait quand mme bien march pour dclencher les deux guerres du golfe.

----------


## Ryu2000

5G: aprs Londres, Paris donne un accs limit au chinois Huawei



> Huawei ne sera pas cart de la 5G en France, a dclar le ministre de l'Economie Bruno Le Maire au micro de RMC/BFMTV, quatre jours aprs une mise en garde de Pkin contre d'ventuelles mesures discriminatoires  son encontre.
> (...)
> M. Le Maire assure que les intrts de souverainet de la France seront prservs et que* les fournisseurs europens Nokia et Ericsson pourraient tre privilgis*. Mais si Huawei a une meilleure offre  prsenter  un moment ou  un autre du point de vue technique, d'un point de vue de prix, il pourra avoir accs  la 5G en France, a-t-il expliqu.


Est-ce que Nokia/Ericsson peuvent rivaliser technologiquement et au niveau des prix ?
Je pense qu'en France il y a aura des antennes Nokia/Ericsson, mais galement des antennes Huawei et probablement des antennes US.

----------


## abgech

"_Pendant plus de cinquante ans, des gouvernements  travers le monde faisaient confiance  une seule compagnie pour tenir au secret les messages de leurs agents, militaires et diplomates. Mais aucun d'eux ne savait que la socit base en Suisse Crypto AG tait en ralit une proprit secrte de la CIA en partenariat secret avec les renseignements allemands (BND). Les renseignements de ces deux pays, en ayant accs aux machines de cryptage de la socit, pouvaient facilement pirater les codes utiliss par les pays pour l'envoi de messages crypts_", crit le Washington Post. 

Parmi ses clients  le Pakistan et l'Inde rivaux, des juntes militaires latino-amricaines, l'Argentine, l'Arabie saoudite, l'Iran, l'Autriche, la Turquie, la Libye, la Grce, le Qatar, le Japon, la Core du Sud et mme le Vatican. Et, de facto, ils ont tous pay de l'argent pour que leurs informations secrtes se retrouvent au final entre les mains de la CIA et du BND, qui ont achet ensemble Crypto AG en 1971 via un fonds du Liechtenstein. Cette opration conjointe a t baptise *Rubicon*.

"_La CIA pouvait couter les informations  l'tape mme de prparation du putsch au Chili. Les services secrets amricains possdaient  l'poque dj des comptences incroyables en la matire, c'est pourquoi ils pouvaient soutenir et aider le putsch_", explique Peter Kornbluh, historien des archives de la scurit nationale des tats-Unis.

Cependant, dans les annes 1990, la socit Crypto AG a attir des soupons : son cofondateur a t pris en flagrant dlit de correspondance avec un reprsentant de la CIA, et son reprsentant commercial a t arrt en Iran. Craignant d'tre percs  jour, les Allemands se sont retirs de Rubicon en vendant leur part aux Amricains, qui continuaient de se camoufler derrire Crypto AG jusqu'en 2018.

Maintenant, les USA menacent de rtorsion les pays qui voudraient acheter du matriel chinois de Huawei sous prtexte que cest une porte dentre pour de lespionnage. Peut-tre, mais cela ne peut pas tre pire que lespionnage US.

En fait, il sagit simplement pour les USA de vendre leur matriel, cest une simple affaire de $,

Les Chinois ne sont pas des nafs, ce scandale de l'espionnage US sort avec un timing parfait, au moment o les USA tente de saboter le march de Hawei, je suppose que les services de renseignement chinois ne sont pas pour rien dans cette affaire, et, tout bien considr, on ne peut pas leur donner tort.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Huawei en zone rouge : l'Oncle Sam a retenu 16 charges contre lentreprise incluant le racket, la fraude*
*Le blanchiment d'argent, le vol de technologies propritaires (y compris le bras d'un robot)*

Alors que lentreprise chinoise Huawei est sur le point de jouer un rle majeur dans le dploiement de la 5G  lchelle plantaire, ladministration Trump sest engage dans une campagne de boycott de grande ampleur pour imposer le bannissement des quipements rseau du chinois. Les tats-Unis cherchent  persuader leurs allis de lUE et des Big Five quen raison des soupons de collusion qui existeraient entre Huawei et le gouvernement et larme de Chine, dune part, et dautre part, des preuves despionnage invisibles des USA incriminant Huawei dans des affaires despionnage  grande chelle, les logiciels et le matriel fournis par cette entreprise sont utiliss par Pkin  des fins de cyberespionnage ou de sabotage.

 
Ladministration Trump cherche  nouer des partenariats avec diffrents acteurs de lindustrie des tlcommunications afin de fournir des alternatives aux technologies de la socit chinoise Huawei, a rcemment rapport Reuters sur la base des dclarations faites ce vendredi par un haut responsable de la Maison-Blanche.

Sexprimant lors de la confrence de Munich sur la scurit en Allemagne, Robert Blair, reprsentant spcial de la Maison-Blanche pour la politique internationale des tlcommunications, a confi quun partenariat tait  trs diffrent de lachat de parts [dentreprises] avec largent des contribuables . Cette allocution de Blair a probablement t faite en raction aux dclarations du procureur gnral William Barr qui a suggr prcdemment  lAdministration Trump de prendre le contrle de deux grands rivaux trangers de Huawei, dans le cadre du bras de fer commercial opposant Washington  Pkin et compte tenu des graves accusations despionnage (par lentremise du matriel rseau quil vend) mises par les tats-Unis  lencontre de Huawei.

Robert Blair a ajout que la Grande-Bretagne devait  rexaminer avec la plus grande attention  sa dcision dutiliser du matriel fabriqu par le gant chinois Huawei, ce qui, selon les responsables de Washington, constitue un risque pour la scurit.


Quelques heures plus tt, des procureurs amricains ont accus lentreprise Huawei davoir vol des secrets commerciaux pour soustraire des technologies cls  dautres entreprises et chercheurs aux tats-Unis et renvoyer ces informations en Chine. Les procureurs affirment que Huawei a mme mis en place un systme de primes pour les employs qui pourraient voler la meilleure technologie et a aid lIran  traquer des manifestants. Le nouvel acte daccusation qui remplace celui qui a t rendu public lanne passe et dpos devant la Cour fdrale de Brooklyn,  New York.

En tout, la socit Huawei est poursuivie par le gouvernement amricain pour 16 chefs daccusation. Une panoplie de techniques aurait permis  la firme de Shenzhen de rduire ses cots en matire de R/D et de prendre un avantage non ngligeable sur ses concurrents. On peut voir dans le dossier daccusation que le gant Huawei et certaines de ses filiales sont poursuivis pour conspiration, violation dune loi sur le racket utilise en gnral pour lutter contre le crime organis, vol des secrets commerciaux dans six entreprises amricaines, mais aussi pour fraude et blanchiment dargent.

Le dossier d'accusation contient en outre de nouvelles allgations concernant limplication de lentreprise dans des pays faisant lobjet de sanctions (Iran et la Core du Nord notamment) tablies par les USA et affirme, entre autres, qu'elle a install en Iran du matriel de surveillance qui a t utilis pour surveiller, identifier et squestrer des manifestants lors des manifestations antigouvernementales de 2009  Thran.

Les nouvelles allgations de vol de secrets commerciaux profres par l'Oncle Sam concernent le dtournement (par des moyens physiques ou autres) de la technologie lie aux antennes cellulaires, de la technologie robotique, du code source et des manuels dutilisation de routeurs. Huawei est aussi accus davoir labor un programme rcompensant les employs-informateurs ayant dtourn et transmis le plus de donnes confidentielles sur ses concurrents, de recruter des employs dautres entreprises, de faire des efforts pour obtenir la proprit intellectuelle de ces entreprises et dutiliser des professeurs dinstituts de recherche et divers autres moyens pour sapproprier des technologies protges par le droit dauteur. 

Par ailleurs, le directeur financier du groupe, Meng Wanzhou, a t cit comme dfendeur. Meng est dtenu au Canada et risque dtre extrad vers les tats-Unis sous des accusations distinctes, mais toujours lies  Huawei, de fraude bancaire.

 Lacte daccusation dresse le portrait accablant dune organisation illgitime qui na aucun respect pour la loi , ont dclar le ministre amricain des Affaires trangres, le prsident de la commission snatoriale du renseignement Richard Burr et le vice-prsident Mark Warner dans une dclaration commune ; tandis que les snateurs lont qualifi  dtape importante dans la lutte contre ltat et lentreprise criminelle dirigs par Huawei .

 
Selon laccus, ces accusations font partie  dune tentative de nuire irrvocablement  la rputation de Huawei et  ses activits pour des raisons lies  la concurrence plutt qu lapplication de la loi . Lentreprise chinoise a en outre qualifi laccusation de racket de  remballage artificiel dune poigne dallgations civiles vieilles de prs de 20 ans . Huawei a plaid non coupable  laccusation prcdente porte contre lui en janvier 2019, qui le souponnait de fraude bancaire et lectronique, de violation des sanctions contre lIran et dentrave  la justice.

Le porte-parole du ministre chinois des Affaires trangres, Geng Shuang, interrog sur les mises en accusation lors dun briefing  Pkin, a exhort les tats-Unis  cesser immdiatement de rprimer les entreprises chinoises sans raison, car de tels actes portent gravement atteinte  la crdibilit et  limage des tats-Unis.

En marge de ces annonces, il faut souligner que le dpartement amricain du Commerce a prvenu quil allait prolonger de 45 jours supplmentaires  la priode de grce  permettant aux entreprises amricaines comme Google, Microsoft ou Apple, de continuer  faire des affaires avec Huawei. Cette mesure viserait  maintenir les quipements existants et  donner aux fournisseurs des communauts rurales plus de temps pour trouver des alternatives aux solutions rseau de lentreprise chinoise.

Source : Dossier daccusation (PDF), Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis assurent avoir des preuves que Huawei peut espionner les rseaux de tlcommunications intgrant le matriel qu'il vend et avoir partag ces preuves avec le Royaume-Uni et l'Allemagne
 ::fleche::  Le FBI mne actuellement environ 1 000 enqutes sur le vol de technologie amricaine par la Chine, selon son directeur Christopher Wray
 ::fleche::  Les motifs avancs par Trump pour justifier l'embargo contre Huawei sont inacceptables, les USA auraient-ils bluff depuis le dbut ?
 ::fleche::  Aprs l'Allemagne, la Grande-Bretagne refuse de cder aux pressions US pour bannir Huawei, citant l'absence d'lment de preuves d'espionnage

----------


## defZero

Quen pensez-vous ?

Que Huawei est surement coupable de ce dont laccuse les USA, mais, et c'est un gros mais, il y a deux choses que je trouve cocasse :
- D'un je ne pense pas que le gouvernement US est la moindre preuve de ce dont il accuse Huawei, sinon ils les auraient volontiers fait "fuit"
- Et de deux, le gouvernement US accuse Huawei et donc la Chine de choses dont il est lui mme coupable, par le biais des boites US / Isralienne et autres rachats effectu par leurs services d' "Intelligence" depuis une 30e danne.

Donc, en suivant le raisonnement du gouvernement US retranscrit dans les plaintes dposs et si la scurit et vritablement leurs but, alors personnes ne devraient utiliser de technologies US et associs, non ?

Il est schizophrnes le gouvernement US ou bien ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est schizophrnes le gouvernement US ou bien ?


En effet, grce  des lanceurs d'alerte comme Julian Assange et Edward Snowden, on sait que les USA coutent toutes les conversations, lisent tous les emails, etc.
Mais dans leur esprit les USA c'est l'axe du bien.
Ils ont une vision du monde compltement manichenne : "nous, les USA, sommes les gentils".

Nous n'avons pas de preuve d'espionnage de la part d'Huawei, en revanche nous avons plein de preuves en ce qui concerne les USA.
Peut-tre qu'un jour il y a aura des lanceurs d'alerte chinois, qui seront protg par les USA et les nations europennes. (la France a refus d'accepter Julian Assange et Edward Snowden)

Assange: Mlenchon rclame que la France lui offre l'asile politique



> La France aurait d accorder l'asile  Julian Assange depuis des annes !, a abond sur Twitter le prsident de Debout la France, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan: accueillir les lanceurs d'alerte, dfenseurs de la dmocratie, devrait tre l'honneur de notre pays.


La France exclut toujours daccorder lasile  Edward Snowden



> La France, qui avait refus daccder  la demande dasile politique du lanceur dalerte amricain Edward Snowden en 2013,  na pas de raisons de changer de point de vue , a estim, jeudi 19 septembre, son ministre des affaires trangres, Jean-Yves Le Drian.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Huawei serait-il en train de prendre l'avantage sur le bras de fer l'opposant aux tats-Unis ?*
*Les Amricains ne parviennent pas  pousser la Grande-Bretagne et l'Allemagne  bannir l'entreprise * 

La campagne mondiale des tats-Unis pour empcher ses allis les plus proches d'utiliser Huawei, la grande enseigne chinoise des tlcommunications, dans le dploiement de la prochaine gnration de rseaux sans fil semble ne pas porter ses fruits ; les dirigeants des nations allies rvoquent l'argument des tats-Unis selon lequel l'entreprise reprsente une menace  leur scurit.

Une situation qui a conduit les responsables amricains qui, jusqu lors, taient rests plutt vagues et maintenaient le secret sur les ventuelles preuves susceptibles de confirmer les soupons qui psent sur Huawei en matire despionnage technologique,  affirmer dtenir des preuves que Huawei installe et entretient des portes drobes dans les rseaux de tlcommunications du monde entier o lentreprise a pu gagner des marchs,  commencer par les quipements 4G vendus en 2009. Washington a t contraint de partager ces lments de preuve avec le Royaume-Uni et l'Allemagne.

La Grande-Bretagne a dj qualifi de bluff les dcisions de l'administration Trump, pariant que les responsables reculeraient devant leur menace de cesser de partager des informations avec tout pays utilisant des quipements Huawei dans son rseau. Elle a dcid de ne pas cder  la pression amricaine.

L'Allemagne lui a embot le pas, malgr un flot altern de promesses et de menaces du secrtaire d'tat Mike Pompeo, du secrtaire  la Dfense Mark T. Esper et d'autres responsables amricains lors d'une confrence mondiale sur la scurit  Munich le week-end dernier.

Dans des discours publics et des conversations prives, Pompeo et Esper ont continu  rappeler les dangers de laisser une entreprise chinoise dans des rseaux qui contrlent les communications critiques, disant que cela donnerait au gouvernement chinois la capacit d'espionner (ou, en temps de conflit, de couper) ces rseaux. Les risques pour la scurit sont si graves, ont-ils averti, que les tats-Unis ne pourraient plus partager de renseignements avec aucun pays dont le rseau utilise Huawei.

 Si les pays choisissent d'emprunter la voie Huawei , a dclar Esper aux journalistes samedi,  cela pourrait bien mettre en pril tout le partage d'informations et le partage de renseignements dont nous avons parl, et cela pourrait saper l'alliance, ou du moins notre relation avec ce pays .


*Une mthode qui sessouffle*

Pourtant, les responsables sentent que leur rythme continu d'avertissements perd de son efficacit en Europe, de sorte que l'administration modifie son approche. Les tats-Unis visent maintenant  paralyser Huawei en touffant son accs  la technologie amricaine dont ils ont besoin et en essayant de concocter une alternative amricano-europenne viable pour la concurrencer. 

 en croire les rcentes informations rapportes par le quotidien londonien Financial Times, ladministration Trump pourrait envisager de subventionner ( travers des crdits) les concurrents de Huawei,  savoir le sudois Ericsson et le finlandais Nokia (qui a aval le franco-amricain Alcatel-Lucent) pour les rendre plus attractifs auprs des oprateurs tlcom. Selon les analyses du journal, ce geste revient  admettre que Huawei est clairement le moins cher. Cela pourrait aussi signifier que malgr la position actuelle dlicate de Huawei, bon nombre doprateurs tlcom dans le monde ont tout de mme du mal  le concurrencer.

Selon le Financial Times, Washington serait prt  dlivrer des crdits  Ericsson et Nokia pour leur permettre de mieux rsister au gant chinois. Paralllement, les tats-Unis tentent de convaincre des socits amricaines de se lancer sur le march des quipements 5G. Le Financial Times a expliqu que l'objectif de Washington est de permettre  ces entreprises de s'aligner commercialement avec Huawei qui propose des conditions de financement gnreuses (grce au soutien des banques de Pkin)  ses clients et des dlais de paiement plus longs.

Le combat contre Huawei n'est qu'une partie d'une plus grande bataille amricano-chinoise, alors que Washington essaie de contenir l'influence et le pouvoir de Pkin et de s'assurer que la deuxime conomie mondiale ne domine pas les industries avances qui pourraient lui donner un avantage conomique et militaire. Cela inclut les rseaux de tlcommunications de nouvelle gnration que Huawei construit, connus sous le nom de 5G. Ces rseaux ultrarapides contrleront les communications, les infrastructures critiques et, ce qui est le plus inquitant pour les responsables amricains, les appareils  Internet des objets  qui contrlent dj les usines, les vhicules autonomes et les oprations quotidiennes des bases militaires.

Les tats-Unis tentent galement de limiter plus largement l'accs de la Chine aux technologies amricaines et envisagent de restreindre les ventes de micropuces, d'intelligence artificielle, de robotique et de certains types de logiciels avancs, ainsi que d'empcher les entreprises technologiques de s'associer (ou mme de faire de la recherche) avec les entreprises chinoises.


*Une action en justice*

La semaine dernire, des procureurs amricains ont accus lentreprise Huawei davoir vol des secrets commerciaux pour soustraire des technologies cls  dautres entreprises et chercheurs aux tats-Unis et renvoyer ces informations en Chine. Les procureurs affirment que Huawei a mme mis en place un systme de primes pour les employs qui pourraient voler la meilleure technologie et a aid lIran  traquer des manifestants. Le nouvel acte daccusation qui remplace celui qui a t rendu public lanne passe et dpos devant la Cour fdrale de Brooklyn,  New York.

En tout, la socit Huawei est poursuivie par le gouvernement amricain pour 16 chefs daccusation. Une panoplie de techniques aurait permis  la firme de Shenzhen de rduire ses cots en matire de R/D et de prendre un avantage non ngligeable sur ses concurrents. On peut voir dans le dossier daccusation que le gant Huawei et certaines de ses filiales sont poursuivis pour conspiration, violation dune loi sur le racket utilise en gnral pour lutter contre le crime organis, vol des secrets commerciaux dans six entreprises amricaines, mais aussi pour fraude et blanchiment dargent.

Le dossier d'accusation contient en outre de nouvelles allgations concernant limplication de lentreprise dans des pays faisant lobjet de sanctions (Iran et la Core du Nord notamment) tablies par les USA et affirme, entre autres, qu'elle a install en Iran du matriel de surveillance qui a t utilis pour surveiller, identifier et squestrer des manifestants lors des manifestations antigouvernementales de 2009  Thran.

Les nouvelles allgations de vol de secrets commerciaux profres par l'Oncle Sam concernent le dtournement (par des moyens physiques ou autres) de la technologie lie aux antennes cellulaires, de la technologie robotique, du code source et des manuels dutilisation de routeurs. Huawei est aussi accus davoir labor un programme rcompensant les employs-informateurs ayant dtourn et transmis le plus de donnes confidentielles sur ses concurrents, de recruter des employs dautres entreprises, de faire des efforts pour obtenir la proprit intellectuelle de ces entreprises et dutiliser des professeurs dinstituts de recherche et divers autres moyens pour sapproprier des technologies protges par le droit dauteur.

Les nouvelles accusations ont t ajoutes  un ensemble plus large dpos en 2019 qui accusait la socit et son directeur financier, Meng Wanzhou, de fraude et d'vasion de sanctions. Dans le cadre de cette affaire, l'administration Trump a fait pression sur le Canada pour extrader Meng, qui a t arrte fin 2018  Vancouver  la demande de responsables amricains, afin qu'elle puisse faire face  des accusations aux tats-Unis. Meng est la fille ane du fondateur de Huawei, Ren Zhengfei.

*Un bouc missaire trop  complexe  pour les tats-Unis ?*

Ce mois-ci, l'administration devrait essayer de resserrer encore ltau autour dHuawei en fermant une chappatoire qui a permis  la socit de continuer  acheter des pices et des produits  des socits amricaines, malgr l'interdiction impose par l'administration Trump de vendre  Huawei. Alors que le Pentagone s'est initialement oppos  cet effort, craignant que cela ne nuise aux fournisseurs de matriel de dfense, il a maintenant invers sa position sous la pression d'autres responsables administratifs.

Mais l'effort pour handicaper Huawei a t compliqu par le manque d'alternative  la socit, qui propose des quipements de tlcommunications  bas prix partiellement subventionns par le gouvernement chinois.  l'heure actuelle, les seuls vritables concurrents sont Nokia et Ericsson, deux entreprises europennes qui affirment avoir dploy plus de rseaux 5G que Huawei, mais ont clairement du mal  galer ses prix ou  suivre la recherche et le dveloppement de l'entreprise chinoise.

Aussi, l'administration Trump sest empresse de prsenter aux pays europens et autres une autre option. En l'espace de 10 jours, le procureur gnral William P. Barr, le vice-prsident Mike Pence et d'autres responsables ont propos diffrentes stratgies amricaines pour construire un concurrent crdible pour Huawei. Pourtant, parfois, ils se contredisent, souvent en public.

Lors de runions prives, Trump a exhort les entreprises amricaines  se lancer elles-mmes dans la comptition. Mais l'administration est profondment divise en interne sur la question de savoir si les tats-Unis doivent investir dans la technologie ou quitter le march pour la rgler.

*Barr sest encore illustr dans un discours ce mois-ci o il a appel  l'acquisition amricaine de Nokia et d'Ericsson  par la proprit amricaine d'une participation majoritaire, soit directement, soit par le biais d'un consortium de socits prives amricaines et allies .*

 Nous et nos allis les plus proches devons certainement envisager activement cette approche , a estim Barr.

Source : NYT

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de cette situation ?

----------


## L33tige

"trop  complexe "

Ah oui effectivement se rendre compte que rester uniquement local a donne pas envie aux autres pays de nous suivre c'est COMPLEXE, qui aurait pu prvoir a, vraiment, 200 de qi au moins.

----------


## pboulanger

et les US ne font pas pareils sur le matriel amricain vendu  l'tranger? La NSA n'espionne pas les allis des US? Boeing n'a jamais gagn de contrat grce  de l'espionnage conomique faite par la CIA?

----------


## yahiko

Les subventions pour Nokia et Ericsson vont avoir l'effet inverse de celui escompt.
Au lieu de les stimuler, cette manne financire va juste valider la relative mdiocrit de ces deux entreprises.
Fausse bonne ide en fait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si les pays choisissent d'emprunter la voie Huawei , a dclar Esper aux journalistes samedi,  cela pourrait bien mettre en pril tout le partage d'informations et le partage de renseignements dont nous avons parl, et cela pourrait saper l'alliance, ou du moins notre relation avec ce pays .


Non mais c'est quoi ce chantage ? Il faut que les USA se calment !
Chaque pays est libre d'acheter des antennes 5G dans les entreprises de son choix.
C'est scandaleux qu'on vienne mettre autant de pression sur les pays, juste parce qu'ils veulent un peu passer par Huawei...
Les USA nous imposent des trucs, c'est n'importe quoi ! Sommes nous libre ou sommes nous les chiens des tasuniens ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non mais c'est quoi ce chantage ? Il faut que les USA se calment !


Ben, quoi ? C'est Trump, c'est plus ton copain ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Le gouvernement Obama aurait fait exactement pareil, Trump ou pas a ne change rien ici. Bon aprs c'est vrai que Trump est plus branch protectionnisme que Bush/Obama, et qu'il y a eu une guerre commerciale avec la Chine et Huawei (parce que les gens achetaient plus de Huawei que d'Iphone, aprs il y a eu les histoires d'Android et tout le bordel).
Les USA n'apprcient pas de se faire dpasser technologiquement par la Chine.

Bref jespre que la Grande Bretagne et l'Allemagne passeront par Huawei juste pour montrer qu'ils ne sont pas soumis aux USA.
Les USA n'ont pas  dcider de ce que les nations europennes installent comme antenne 5G.

Trump est bon pour les USA, mais pas forcment pour les autres nations. C'est "America First".
Avant Trump les USA nous imposaient des trucs.
Sous Trump les USA nous imposent des trucs.
Aprs Trump les USA nous imposeront des trucs.
On a pas  se soumettre !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le gouvernement Obama aurait fait exactement pareil


a, tu n'en sais strictement rien. Obama ne l'a pas fait, Trump si !

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est normal,  l'poque Huawei ne vendait pas plus de smartphones qu'Apple et il n'y avait pas encore les histoires d'antennes 5G...
De 2016  2020 la Chine s'est rapidement dvelopp et elle dpasse les USA dans de plus en plus de domaine.
Je suis convaincu que si un dmocrate gagnait les lections en 2020, la pression ne serait pas relch contre la Chine. (mais on ne le saura probablement jamais puisque Trump risque de gagner  ::P: )

Trump c'est le protectionnisme et Obama c'tait l'explosion de la surveillance de masse.
Obama rpond aux critiques  l'encontre de la NSA
 Espionnage Elyse  : WikiLeaks publie des documents sur la surveillance des prsidents franais
Les tats-Unis espionneraient lEurope sous le regard bienveillant de lAllemagne

----------


## Invit

Les europens ont compris que Trump est un gros bidon et que les Etats-Unis apparaissent de moins en moins comme un alli fiable en tout cas tant que Moumoutte sera au pouvoir.

----------


## defZero

Quelle lecture faites-vous de cette situation ? 

Que les USA mnent une croisade conomique contre la Chine et que n'ayant pas assez de "jeux" ( leur grande surprise apparemment), le seule moyen qu'ils aient trouvs pour faire pencher la balance de leur ct est de forcer la main  leurs "allis" pour les soutenir.

Mais, ils s'y prennent comme des manches, pour une raisons trs simples, c'est qu'avant mme d'entamer cette croisade, ils se sont isol tout seule, comme des cons.
Donald a dtruit  lui tout seule tous les efforts qu'avaient pu faire ses prdcesseures au niveau diplomatique sur les 30 dernires annes.
Maintenant, comme "les cons a ose tout, c'est mme  a qu'on les reconnait", ils menacent.

On sens quand mme bien que ce sont des menace  la con par contre :
- Menace de mise en prils des partages d'informations et de renseignements avec les pays utilisant du HUAWEI.
OK, mais a sera dans les deux sens mon gars  ::aie::  et j'ai dans l'ide que a leur fera plus mal  eux qu'aux autres.

- Menace d' achat de socit Europenne pour "du vol d' IP priv  une chelle gouvernemental"
OK, mais a aussi a fonctionnera dans les deux sens et c'est encore eux qui vont en souffrir le plus s'ils ouvrent la boiboite  pandore.
Sans compter que l'Europe aura un droit de vto sur le dit rachat et que si les US rompent les accords sur les IP avec leurs "allis", les IP US n'auront plus aucune valeurs dans le monde et tomberons de fait dans le domaine public.
Autant dire que les boites US seraient ruins.

- Menace de divulgu des preuves de backdoor
Vu les mthodes des gars en face, s'ils avaient vraiment des preuves, ils se seraient dmerd pour les faire fuit depuis un serveur Chinois sans que l'on sache que c'tait eux.
Donc, ils ne doivent pas avoir grand chose, voir plus probablement, rien.

Enfin, ils accusent la Chine via HUAWEI de faire ce qu'ils font eux mme depuis 50 ans via les boites USA et a on en a les preuves.
Alors OK, faisons ce que les USA nous demande, mais il faudra du coup faire la mme chose aux USA.
Mme fautes, mme punitions, non ?

P.S. : Comment appelle-t-on des dirigeant incapable de diriger ? ...Rponse, des bullshit jobs.
Ce sont vraiment des comportements de gamins que nous montre "nos dirigeants".
Je sais que le Principe de Peter s'applique ici comme ailleurs, mais compter sur eux pour rsoudre quoi que ce soit d'important me semble illusoire et cela devrait nous pousser  vouloirs une autre forme de systme que ce que l'on veut bien nous proposer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les Etats-Unis apparaissent de moins en moins comme un alli fiable


Non mais gars, a ne date pas du tout de Trump...
Prenez cette citation de Franois Mitterand par exemple :



> La France ne le sait pas, mais *nous sommes en guerre avec lAmrique*. Oui, une guerre permanente, une guerre vitale, une guerre conomique, une guerre sans mort apparemment. Oui, ils sont trs durs les Amricains, ils sont voraces,* ils veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde*. Cest une guerre inconnue, une guerre permanente, sans mort apparemment et pourtant une guerre  mort.


Les tats-unis ont toujours t comme a...
Pour eux nous sommes plus des otages que des allis.




> Donald a dtruit  lui tout seule tous les efforts qu'avaient pu faire ses prdcesseures au niveau diplomatique sur les 30 dernires annes.


Les USA ont compris que leur position de leader mondial tait menac par la Chine, c'est pour a que le peuple a lu Trump.
Il a promis de faire revenir des usines aux USA, il essai de dfendre les intrts tasuniens et il y arrive plutt bien. La Chine se dfend pas mal non plus. (le combat est assez quilibr)
Les USA ne sont plus les gagnants de la mondialisation, donc ils essaient de se dfendre.
La Chine est l'usine du monde et plusieurs entreprises chinoises deviennent norme. (Huawei, Xiaomi, Honor, OnePlus)
Huawei est trs en avance au niveau des antennes 5G  ::P: 
Les amricains semble tre un peu  la ramasse en comparaison :
Verizon dploie la 5G sur 13 stades NFL, mais la couverture rseau ne permet de diffuser le signal qu'  certaines parties  des zones de places assises




> Enfin, ils accusent la Chine via HUAWEI de faire ce qu'ils font eux mme depuis 50 ans via les boites USA et a on en a les preuves.


Exactement.

Bref l'Allemagne et le Royaume Uni sont libre de faire ce qu'ils veulent, ils n'ont pas  se soumettre aux USA, jespre qu'ils rsisteront aux menaces tasuniennes.

----------


## CaptainDangeax

Trop marrant, les US ont dj export toute leur production en Chine. Il n'est pas trop difficile de faire tomber le container du camion.



> Les tats-Unis tentent galement de limiter plus largement l'accs de la Chine aux technologies amricaines et envisagent de restreindre les ventes de micropuces, d'intelligence artificielle, de robotique et de certains types de logiciels avancs, ainsi que d'empcher les entreprises technologiques de s'associer (ou mme de faire de la recherche) avec les entreprises chinoises.


En plus, ce sont les chinois qui rcuprent toutes les vieilles cartes lectroniques et qui dmontent les puces qu'il y a dessus. Il suffit d'aller sur Aliexpress pour trouver tout et n'importe quoi, en pice dtache ou rutilis dans du neuf, du chip sonore et graphique de TI99/4A aux avant-derniers chipsets d'Intel et les Xeon qui vont avec.

----------


## landry161

Lisez juste "Surveillance lectronique planetaire" de Duncan Campbell.
Je ne comprends donc pas pourquoi les amricains se la jouent les mecs les plus rglos.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Vous ne pouvez pas avoir d'applications Google sur votre tlphone Huawei parce que Donald Trump l'a dit,*
*Google dissipe la confusion et parle des produits Huawei concerns* 

Si vous avez un tlphone Huawei lanc aprs le 16 mai de l'anne dernire, vous devrez vivre sans application Google telle que Gmail, YouTube et Google Maps - mme le Play Store. Connu collectivement sous le nom de Google Mobile Services, Huawei n'a pas le droit d'obtenir une licence de Google pour utiliser son logiciel. .

Les restrictions sont en place pour les utilisateurs de Huawei car le gouvernement amricain a plac Huawei sur liste noire. Aux tats-Unis, toutes les entreprises, y compris Google, sont interdites d'avoir des relations avec toute entreprise figurant sur cette liste. Google explique que cela signifie qu'il  est interdit de travailler avec Huawei sur de nouveaux modles d'appareils ou de fournir des applications de Google, notamment Gmail, Maps, YouTube, le Play Store et autres pour le prchargement ou le tlchargement sur ces appareils .

Selon Google, il y a encore beaucoup de confusion autour de ce qui se passe, mais aussi sur les produits Huawei qui nont plus lautorisation dutiliser des services Google. Dans un billet de blog, Tristan Ostrowski, Android & Play Legal Director en a dit un peu plus sur la situation :

 Le 16 mai 2019, le gouvernement amricain a plac Huawei sur son Entity List. Cette action gouvernementale interdit  toutes les entreprises amricaines, y compris Google, de collaborer avec Huawei.

 Cela signifie qu'il est interdit  Google de travailler avec Huawei sur de nouveaux modles d'appareils ou de fournir des applications de Google, notamment Gmail, Maps, YouTube, le Play Store et autres, pour le prchargement ou le tlchargement sur ces appareils.

 Notre objectif a t de protger la scurit des utilisateurs de Google sur les millions d'appareils Huawei existants dans le monde. Nous avons continu  travailler avec Huawei, conformment aux rglementations gouvernementales, pour fournir des mises  jour de scurit et des mises  jour des applications et services de Google sur les appareils existants, et nous continuerons  le faire aussi longtemps que cela est autoris. Pour tre clair: la loi amricaine autorise actuellement Google  ne travailler avec Huawei que sur les modles d'appareils disponibles au public au plus tard le 16 mai 2019.

 Nous avons continu de recevoir un certain nombre de questions sur les nouveaux appareils Huawei (par exemple, les nouveaux modles lancs maintenant ou les modles antrieurs lancs aprs le 16 mai 2019 mais maintenant disponibles dans de nouvelles rgions du monde) et si les applications et services de Google peuvent tre utiliss sur ces appareils. Nous voulions fournir des conseils clairs  ceux qui posaient ces questions importantes .

Et lentreprise a mis en exergue la dclaration suivante : * En raison de restrictions gouvernementales, les applications et services de Google ne sont pas disponibles pour la prcharge ou la charge latrale sur les nouveaux appareils Huawei *.


Le billet de blog continue comme suit : 

 Pour protger la confidentialit des donnes des utilisateurs, la scurit et sauvegarder l'exprience globale, le Google Play Store, Google Play Protect et les principales applications de Google (y compris Gmail, YouTube, Maps et autres) ne sont disponibles que sur les appareils certifis Play Protect.

 Les appareils certifis Play Protect passent par un examen de scurit et un processus de test de compatibilit rigoureux, effectus par Google, pour garantir la scurit des donnes utilisateur et des informations sur les applications. Ils proviennent galement de l'usine avec notre logiciel Google Play Protect, qui offre une protection contre l'appareil compromis.

 Il s'agit de notre approche de longue date en matire de scurit et de confidentialit des utilisateurs et elle est applique de manire cohrente dans tous les fabricants d'appareils.

 En raison des restrictions gouvernementales dcrites ci-dessus, les nouveaux modles d'appareils Huawei mis  la disposition du public aprs le 16 mai 2019 n'ont pas pu passer par ce processus de scurit et ils n'auront pas prcharg Play Protect. Par consquent, ils sont considrs comme "non certifis" et ne pourront pas utiliser les applications et les services de Google.

 En outre, les applications Google tlcharges latralement ne fonctionneront pas de manire fiable, car nous ne permettons pas  ces services de s'excuter sur des appareils non certifis o la scurit peut tre compromise. Le chargement latral des applications de Google comporte galement un risque lev d'installer une application qui a t modifie ou falsifie de manire  compromettre la scurit des utilisateurs.

 Pour vrifier si votre appareil est certifi, ouvrez l'application Google Play Store sur votre tlphone Android, appuyez sur "Menu" et recherchez "Paramtres". Vous verrez si votre appareil est certifi sous "Certification Play Protect" . 

En somme, les produits Huawei commercialiss au plus tard le 16 mai 2019 peuvent continuer  bnficier de ces mises  jour pour l'instant. Mais tous ceux qui sont arrivs plus tard sont considrs comme  non certifis , car Google n'a pas t en mesure de soumettre ces appareils  ses contrles de scurit  rigoureux  et le logiciel Google Play Protect, qui peut dtecter quand un matriel a t compromis, ny est pas prcharg.

Mais Google a un avertissement pour les clients possdant des produits Huawei plus rcents: n'essayez pas de charger Gmail, YouTube, le Play Store ou d'autres logiciels Google sur ces appareils non certifis (sous-entendu hors de Google Play) tant donn que l'entreprise ne peut pas garantir sil sagit des applications originales ou si elles sont exemptes de logiciels malveillants.

Google essaie d'viter le ct politique de la chose, tout en dissuadant le public de passer par un tlchargement latral pour garder l'accs aux services populaires de l'entreprise. 

Source : Google

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Disposez-vous d'un tlphone Huawei ?
 ::fleche::  Si non, un tlphone Android sans les services Google est-il susceptible de vous intresser quand mme ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du conseil de Google de ne pas tlcharger ses applications en dehors de Google Play ?
 ::fleche::  En faire un billet sur son forum d'aide constituerait-il la meilleure communication pour le grand public sur la situation ?

----------


## abgech

Tant qu' faire, je prfre tre espionn par les Chinois que par les tatsuniens.

Aprs tout, les Chinois ont plus de 3000 ans de civilisation derrire eux, les tatsuniens n'ont qu'un peu moins de 250 ans de barbarie.

----------


## Kulvar

> Tant qu' faire, je prfre tre espionn par les Chinois que par les tatsuniens.
> 
> Aprs tout, les Chinois ont plus de 3000 ans de civilisation derrire eux, les tatsuniens n'ont qu'un peu moins de 250 ans de barbarie.


Si tu penses que les Chinois ne sont pas des barbares, tu as rien vu. Les deux pays sont des oligarchies.

----------


## Ryu2000

L'espionnage est un prtexte... Si a se trouve la Chine n'espionne personne d'autres que les chinois.
Les USA sont mcontent de se faire dpasser technologiquement par la Chine.
Les USA sont en train de perdre leur place de premire puissance mondiale, ils essaient de rsister comme ils peuvent, c'est un mcanisme de survie.

Cn ce moment l'conomie est dans un tat catastrophique, mais globalement la Chine est en croissance et les USA en rcession, petit  petit l'cart de ressert et les USA ne veulent pas tre deuxime.

----------


## lechapelierfou33

tre espionn par les uns ou les autres : tous pouvoirs pour se maintenir espionnent
Barbarie les pouvoirs l'ont toujours utiliss.
La seule religion, la seule politique:est l'argent car qui le possde a le pouvoir
Donc tous les qualificatifs que vous utiliserez sont des plonasmes = argent = pouvoir
Pour en revenir  au sujet Huawei  et USA tous vous mettent en garde pour mieux vous surveiller

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour en revenir  au sujet Huawei  et USA tous vous mettent en garde pour mieux vous surveiller


Je pense que Trump essaie d'affaiblir Huawei pour que cette socit vende moins de smartphones.
Le problme c'est qu'elle ne se laisse par faire, Huawei a lanc Huawei AppGallery un concurrent  l'App Store et au Play Store.  chaque fois que les USA attaques Huawei a motive la marque a devenir plus forte. Huawei c'est peut-tre le prochain Apple  ::P:  :8-): 

Huawei va construire une usine en France, c'est sympa :
Huawei choisit la France pour sa premire usine hors de Chine

===
Pour l'histoire de l'espionnage il faut attendre un lanceur d'alerte du type Julian Assange / Edward Snowden mais en plus chinois.
La France a refus daccueillir les lanceurs d'alertes US, mais je pense qu'elle accepterait de protger les lanceurs d'alertes chinois. Parce qu'on est pas soumis  la Chine comme on est soumis aux USA. On se fait tyranniser par les USA.

----------


## Jean.Luc

J'ai un tlphone HUAWEI et dans le "play store" il est not "Certifi" par Google.
Je l'ai en dcembre 2019 donc bien aprs le mois de mai, et j'accde  toutes les fonctionnalits Google.

A mon avis, il y a ce qui se dit au niveau change socit et tat et la ralit du terrain, c'est que Google ne veut pas perdre des parts de march  cause d'un prsident qui ne sera l que pendant un temps et en gardant le pied dans l'trier, ils assurent leur prennit.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Le Snat approuve  l'unanimit le projet de loi visant  interdire l'achat de matriel Huawei avec des fonds fdraux,*
*Et cre un fonds d'un milliard $ pour aider  remplacer le matriel existant*

Plusieurs fournisseurs de tlcommunications en milieu rural aux Etats-Unis utilisent toujours des quipements de Huawei / ZTE sur leurs rseaux, alors que ces entreprises sont considres comme une menace pour la scurit nationale par les autorits amricaines. Mais cette situation ne devrait plus durer. Jeudi, le Snat amricain a approuv  l'unanimit une loi visant  crer un fonds d'un milliard de dollars qui aidera les petits fournisseurs de tlcommunications  retirer et  remplacer les quipements de rseau Huawei et ZTE. Le projet de loi interdit galement aux oprateurs de tlcommunications d'utiliser les fonds de la Commission fdrale des communications pour acheter des quipements Huawei ou ZTE, a rapport le site Web The Hill.

La nouvelle loi bipartite baptise "Secure and Trusted Communications Networks Act " avait t approuve par vote par acclamation  la Chambre en dcembre. Elle ne mentionne pas le nom de Huawei ou de ZTE mais stipule que la FCC doit produire une liste des fournisseurs d'quipements  prsentant des risques pour la scurit nationale  et interdit aux fournisseurs d'accs  Internet et aux compagnies de tlphone d'utiliser les fonds de la FCC pour acheter, louer, donner en crdit-bail ou entretenir les quipements et les services de ces compagnies, daprs The Hill.


La FCC avait dj pris des mesures contre lune des socits en novembre dernier, lorsqu'elle a dsign Huawei comme une menace pour la scurit nationale et a interdit aux groupes de tlcommunications d'utiliser les fonds de la FCC pour acheter des quipements  Huawei. En dcembre, Huawei sest retourn contre la FCC et la poursuivie en justice pour tenter de mettre fin  l'interdiction, mais un juge du tribunal de district amricain a statu en faveur de la FCC.

Le fonds daide pour "retirer dfinitivement", "remplacer" et "liminer" les quipements Huawei ou ZTE de tous les rseaux peut tre utilis pour acheter, louer ou donner en crdit-bail des quipements et des services de remplacement. Le projet de loi tente d'empcher l'utilisation abusive des fonds en exigeant des fournisseurs daccs  Internet qu'ils fournissent une "comptabilit dtaille" de la manire dont ils dpensent le fonds. Les membres dmocrates et rpublicains de la Commission du commerce de la Chambre des reprsentants ont salu l'action du Snat, en dclarant : 

 Dans le monde interconnect d'aujourd'hui, l'avenir du sans-fil en Amrique dpend de la mise en place de rseaux qui soient  l'abri des interfrences trangres malveillantes , ont-ils dclar dans une dclaration commune, jeudi.  L'existence de la technologie de Huawei dans nos rseaux reprsente une menace immense pour la scurit nationale et conomique de l'Amrique .  Nous remercions nos collgues du Snat d'avoir fait passer cette importante mesure bipartite  la ligne d'arrive et nous attendons avec impatience que le prsident la signe pour en faire une loi , ont ajout les responsables de la Chambre.

Le prsident de la commission du commerce du Snat, Roger Wicker, dont le panel a comptence sur le projet de loi, a salu galement son adoption :  Les quipements de tlcommunications de certains adversaires trangers constituent une menace importante pour notre scurit nationale, notre prosprit conomique et l'avenir du leadership amricain en matire de technologie sans fil avance , a dclar M. Wicker dans un communiqu.  En tablissant un programme "rip and replace", cette loi fournira des garanties significatives pour nos rseaux de communication et des connexions plus sres pour les Amricains , a-t-il ajout.

*Roger Wicker, prsident de la Commission du commerce du Snat*

La nouvelle lgislation, si elle est promulgue par le prsident Trump, aura un effet majeur sur les fournisseurs de tlcommunications en milieu rural. La Rural Wireless Association, un groupe commercial qui reprsente les petits fournisseurs d'accs Internet, a estim dans une dclaration de 2018  la FCC qu'environ 25 % de ses entreprises membres utilisent des quipements provenant soit de Huawei, soit du groupe chinois ZTE, a rapport The Hill.

*La nouvelle lgislation est considrablement sous-finance et pourrait mettre en danger certains des fournisseurs de tlcommunications en milieu rural*

Le projet de loi demande  la FCC de crer un fonds de remboursement d'un milliard de dollars pour les fournisseurs daccs qui ont 2 millions de clients ou moins. La Rural Wireless Association a dclar jeudi que  L'adoption de cette lgislation arrive  un moment critique . Avant dajouter que  Sans ce financement crucial, les oprateurs ruraux manqueraient de moyens financiers pour effectuer un remplacement rapide des quipements interdits .

Dans une dclaration adresse  The Hill jeudi, un porte-parole de Huawei a fait part de ses proccupations concernant l'impact de la lgislation sur les fournisseurs de tlcommunications qui utilisent les quipements de la socit : 

 Malheureusement, la lgislation qui vient d'tre adopte est considrablement sous-finance, prendrait plus de temps que prvu et pourrait mettre en danger certain de nos clients, qui desservent les zones les plus mal desservies , a dclar le porte-parole.  Cette lgislation ne fera que rduire la capacit des fournisseurs de haut dbit  fournir les quipements de rseau les plus srs et, par consquent, portera prjudice aux consommateurs et aux entreprises locales . Le porte-parole a ajout que  bien que l'intention de ce projet de loi soit de fournir un rseau robuste et scuris pour tous les Amricains, si elle est mise en uvre, la lgislation adopte aujourd'hui sera terriblement insuffisante .

Pour aider les FAI  trouver des technologies de remplacement, le projet de loi charge la FCC de  dresser une liste de suggestions de remplacement des quipements de communication physiques et virtuels, des applications et des logiciels de gestion . La liste doit tre  neutre sur le plan technologique . La FCC galement a ouvert un portail en ligne pour les FAI qui reoivent des fonds du FCC afin qu'ils soumettent des informations sur leur utilisation des quipements et services Huawei et ZTE. La collecte de donnes vise  dterminer la quantit d'quipements Huawei et ZTE dans les rseaux financs par la FCC et les cots associs au retrait et au remplacement de ces quipements.


Le projet de loi prvoit galement que la Commission fdrale tienne  informer immdiatement  le Congrs, si elle dtermine qu'un milliard de dollars ne seront pas suffisants  pour financer entirement toutes les demandes de remboursement approuves . Le Congrs envisagera probablement d'augmenter le fonds.

Le prsident de la Commission Ajit Pai a justifi l'interdiction de Huawei et ZTE en disant qu'ils  ont des liens troits avec le gouvernement communiste et l'appareil militaire chinois . Les deux socits seraient soumises aux lois chinoises qui les obligent largement  cooprer avec toute demande des services de renseignement du pays et  garder ces demandes secrtes. Des reprsentants du gouvernement amricain ont rcemment dclar qu'ils avaient  la preuve que Huawei a la capacit d'accder secrtement  des informations sensibles et personnelles dans les systmes qu'elle maintient et vend dans le monde entier . Mais Huawei a plusieurs fois dclar ne pas tre li au gouvernement chinois et qu'il  n'a jamais et n'aura jamais accs secrtement aux rseaux de tlcommunications, et que nous n'avons pas la capacit de le faire .

L'anne dernire, le ministre du Commerce a ajout Huawei  sa liste de groupes avec lesquels il est interdit aux entreprises amricaines de faire des affaires, bien que des permissions limites pour faire affaire avec les entreprises amricaines lui ont t accordes. L'administration Trump a galement fait de l'loignement de Huawei une priorit essentielle, en faisant pression sur les entreprises allies pour qu'elles sloignent du matriel du gant chinois des tlcommunications.

Toutefois, le Royaume-Uni a pris la dcision au dbut de l'anne d'autoriser l'utilisation des quipements de Huawei dans les rseaux 5G priphriques, mais pas dans les rseaux plus scuriss. Une dcision qui pourrait mettre en mal le partage des renseignements entre les tats-Unis et le Royaume-Uni. 

Huawei a annonc jeudi,  loccasion dune confrence de presse, un investissement de 200 millions deuros pour la construction dune usine de production dquipements rseau 4G et 5G en France, la plus grande usine du constructeur hors de la Chine. Quarrivera-t-il aux relations entre Washington et Paris, si le gant chinois installe une usine en France, alors que la taxe GAFA franaise a dj occasionn limposition des taxes punitives par ladministration Trump  sur des produits franais ?   

Source : The Hill

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la nouvelle loi ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quelles seront les consquences immdiates et futures de cette loi ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous, comme Huawei, que le budget de 1 milliard de dollars nest pas suffisant ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement britannique autorise Huawei  participer au dploiement de la 5G du Royaume-Uni, mais  certaines conditions
 ::fleche::  Trump signe un dcret pavant le chemin vers le blocage d'Huawei aux USA, la France assure qu'elle n'a pas l'intention de faire la mme chose
 ::fleche::  USA : un projet de loi prvoit d'interdire la vente de technologie aux entreprises chinoises, qui commettent des vols de proprit intellectuelle
 ::fleche::  Huawei annonce son intention d'investir 200 millions d'euros  la construction d'une usine en France, la premire hors Asie qui produira des quipements rseau 4G et 5G

----------


## rawsrc

> La nouvelle loi bipartite baptise "Secure and Trusted Communications Networks Act " avait t approuve par *vote par acclamation*  la Chambre en dcembre


"un vote par acclamation", sans blague ?!!?? 
C'est  celui qui gueulera le plus fort, donc ! T'es mal si a tombe un jour o t'as une extinction de voix, tu ne peux pas voter  ::ptdr:: 

Dcadence totale Progrs dmocratique  mes yeux.

----------


## Victor Alisson

*Des documents montreraient que Huawei envoyait du matriel informatique amricain vers lIran*
*pourtant interdits du fait de lembargo commercial impos par les tats-Unis  lIran*

Reuters annonce avoir mis la main sur des documents internes de Huawei montrant limplication directe de la firme chinoise dans lenvoi dquipements informatiques amricains, pourtant interdits du fait de lembargo commercial impos par les tats-Unis,  Mobile Telecommunication Co of Iran, un grand oprateur iranien de tlphonie mobile connu sous le nom de sa filiale MCI (une socit contrle par des corps dlite des gardiens de la rvolution islamique). Il sagirait notamment de documents qui datent de dcembre 2010, indiquant deux listes de colis expdis par Huawei contenant du matriel informatique produit par Hewlett-Packard Co  destination de lIran. Un autre document, qui daterait cette fois de fvrier 2011, semble attester lexpdition voque prcdemment en ces termes :  actuellement, lquipement est dlivr  Thran, et attend le ddouanement .

Le gant chinois de lquipement informatique a toujours ni toutes les accusations  son encontre concernant des violations faites aux sanctions commerciales imposes par Washington  la rpublique islamique. Il y a lieu ainsi de rappeler linculpation porte contre Huawei de fournir des serveurs informatiques et dautres quipements de ce genre de la marque HP, ainsi que des logiciels fabriqus par des firmes amricaines, telles que Symantec Corp, Microsoft Corp et Novell Inc,  un oprateur de tlcommunication iranien.

En dcembre 2018, la fille du fondateur de Huawei et directrice financire de Huawei Technologies, Meng Wanzhou, a fini par comparaitre devant la justice canadienne, et pointe du doigt comme tant la dirigeante de Skycom Tech Co Ltd au dbut des annes 2010. Ce dernier, considr comme une filiale de Huawei, est dsormais accus de violer explicitement les sanctions commerciales contre lIran. Dautres affirmations indiquaient mme Skycom comme  Huawei Iran . Mais, les dirigeants de Huawei ont toujours ni ces accusations.


*Meng Wanzhou, directrice financire de Huawei et fille du fondateur de la firme chinoise, lors de la comparution devant la justice canadienne*
Les documents qui seraient intercepts rcemment voquent limplication de Huawei dans un projet de tlcommunication avec lIran qui coterait des millions de dollars. De mme, ces documents citent le nom dune autre socit chinoise (contrle par une socit dtat chinoise), Panda International Information Technology Co : celle-ci sengagerait dans une relation commerciale troite avec Huawei et sappliquerait  rceptionner le matriel informatique et les logiciels destins au projet iranien mentionn prcdemment.

Huawei refuse actuellement dmettre des commentaires sur cette affaire,  en raison des procdures judiciaires en cours , selon le porte-parole de la firme. Toutefois, cette dernire a affirm ainsi :  Huawei sengage  respecter toutes les lois et rglementations applicables dans les pays et rgions o nous oprons, y compris toutes les lois et rglementations relatives au contrle et  la sanction des exportations des Nations Unies, des tats-Unis et de lUE .

Tout cela merge dans le cadre de la bataille commerciale engage entre la Chine et les tats-Unis, et plus particulirement dans le cadre des tentatives du gouvernement amricain de contrler et limiter lampleur de la puissance de Huawei. Il ne faut pas oublier que Washington sefforce galement de convaincre ses allis europens dviter la coopration avec Huawei dans lquipement des systmes de tlcommunications mobiles de nouvelle gnration. La bataille semble alors se renforcer sur le plan juridique, et les autorits amricaines ne tarderont probablement pas  creuser ces nouvelles pistes mises en avant  travers ces documents qui seraient intercepts rcemment.

Source : Reuters, United States Department of State


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quels pourraient tre les impacts de cette affaire, concernant le dploiement de la 5G en Europe, par exemple ?

 ::fleche::  Comment ragiront les pays de lUE si les accusations portes contre Huawei sont justifies ?


*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  De nouveaux documents lieraient Huawei  des socits cran prsumes en Iran et en Syrie

 ::fleche::  Les Etats-Unis accusent Huawei d'avoir vol la technologie de test de tlphone portable de T-Mobile et vendu de la technologie amricaine  l'Iran

 ::fleche::  Huawei dans le collimateur de la justice amricaine pour vol de secrets commerciaux et dtournement des technologies de ses partenaires amricains

 ::fleche::  Trump signe un dcret pavant le chemin vers le blocage d'Huawei aux USA

 ::fleche::  5G en Europe : Stphane Richard, le PDG d'Orange, s'oppose  l'exclusion de Huawei

----------


## ManPaq

Trump ne droge pas  la rgle: 
 Jai bien accept de librer nos entreprises  vous savez, les emplois, jaime que nos entreprises vendent  dautres personnes. Donc jai accept quils le fassent. Une chose trs complexe. Pas facile  ce ne sont pas des choses faciles  faire. Peu dentreprises sont capables de le faire, mais [a reprsente] une somme colossale dargent. Nos entreprises taient vraiment en colre. Ces entreprises sont dexcellentes entreprises, vous les connaissez toutes. Mais elles ntaient pas vraiment contentes avec a. Mais nous avons librs a, parce que ce ntait pas de la scurit nationale .(juin 2019 frAndroid)

le meilleur moyen d'interdire est d'autoriser dans un primtre restreint et contraint, une espce de Honeypot...

Trump ne veut pas d'une nouvelle affaire Louison (L'un des quatre braqueurs avait t tu par Franck Louison, chef d'entreprise alors qu'il se dfendait.).

----------


## Ryu2000

Plein d'entreprises US ne respectent par l'embargo contre l'Iran, mais elles ne sont pas fait sanctionner.
D'ailleurs cet embargo n'arrange pas la France, l'Iran tait un gros march pour PSA.

Peugeot-Citron se prpare  quitter l'Iran sous la pression des Etats-Unis



> Le retour des sanctions amricaines contraint le groupe PSA  quitter son plus grand march tranger.


Trump attaque souvent Huawei, d'aprs moi a montre qu'il est inquiet que les entreprises US se fassent remplacer par des entreprises chinoises.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La Maison-Blanche prolonge d'un an son dcret mettant Huawei et ZTE sur liste noire,*
*gelant ainsi leurs relations commerciales avec des entreprises amricaines * 

Mi-mai 2019, l'administration Trump a publi un dcret qui plaait Huawei sur une liste noire, une dcision qui contraignait les entreprises amricaines  ne plus faire affaire avec l'quipementier chinois,  moins de disposer d'une autorisation officielle. Suite  cette dcision, Google a dcid de ne plus fournir de logiciels, de matriel informatique ou service technique  Huawei  lexception des services disponibles en open source. L'diteur d'Android a toutefois assur que Google Play et les protections de scurit de Google Play Protect continueront de fonctionner sur les appareils Huawei existants.

En plus dtre coup du systme dexploitation le plus vendu au monde, Huawei a vu certains des principaux concepteurs et fournisseurs de puces au monde suspendre galement leurs relations commerciales jusqu nouvel ordre.

La Maison-Blanche vient de prolonger un dcret sign en mai 2019 et interdisant aux entreprises amricaines d'utiliser des quipements de tlcommunications fabriqus par des entreprises  prsentant un risque pour la scurit nationale , parmi lesquelles figurent Huawei ou encore ZTE.

Sexprimant sur la plateforme de la Maison-Blanche, Donald Trump a dclar :

 Le 15 mai 2019, par dcret excutif 13873, j'ai dclar une urgence nationale conformment  la loi sur les pouvoirs conomiques internationaux d'urgence (50 USC 1701 et suiv.) Pour faire face  la menace inhabituelle et extraordinaire  la scurit nationale,  la politique trangre et  l'conomie des tats-Unis poss par lacquisition et lutilisation sans restriction de certaines transactions lies aux technologies et services de linformation et des communications.

 L'acquisition ou l'utilisation sans restriction aux tats-Unis de technologies ou de services d'information et de communication conus, dvelopps, fabriqus ou fournis par des personnes dtenues, contrles ou soumises  la juridiction ou  la direction d'adversaires trangers augmente la capacit de ces adversaires trangers  crer et exploiter des vulnrabilits dans les technologies ou services d'information et de communication, avec des effets potentiellement catastrophiques. Cette menace continue de reprsenter une menace inhabituelle et extraordinaire pour la scurit nationale, la politique trangre et l'conomie des tats-Unis. Pour cette raison, l'urgence nationale dclare le 15 mai 2019 doit se poursuivre au-del du 15 mai 2020. Par consquent, conformment  l'article 202 (d) de la National Emergencies Act (50 USC 1622 (d)), jai dcid de prolonger pendant 1 an l'urgence nationale dclare dans le dcret 13873 concernant la scurisation de la chane d'approvisionnement des technologies et services d'information et de communication .

**
Le dcret de la Maison-Blanche a oblig Huawei a prendre des dcisions stratgiques. De sa place de second plus vendeur de smartphones dans le monde, le constructeur a encore plus la pression. En janvier, Huawei a sign un accord avec TomTom pour pouvoir utiliser les cartes, les informations sur le trafic et le logiciel de navigation de la socit nerlandaise pour dvelopper des applications pour ses smartphones. Le porte-parole de TomTom, Remco Meerstra, a dclar que l'accord avait t conclu il y a quelque temps, mais n'avait pas t rendu public par la socit.

Notons que TomTom a dj fourni des donnes pour Apple Maps. En fait, Apple Maps a t lanc pour la premire fois sur iOS 6. Avant, c'tait sur Google Maps que l'entreprise s'appuyait pour proposer un service de cartographie sur iPhone. Mais la relation entre Apple et Google s'est vite dgrade, car Google ne proposait plus de caractristiques essentielles  l'exprience de cartographie sur iPhone.  cette priode, certains utilisateurs avaient not que Google Maps sur l'iPhone n'avait mme pas de directions tape par tape intgres. Apple a commenc le processus de remplacement de Google Maps par Apple Maps et a dvoil son travail lors de la keynote de la WWDC 2012. C'est  ce moment que TomTom est venu sur la scne pour proposer d'alimenter le service de cartographie Apple Maps.




Avec ses derniers flagship, les Huawei P40 et P40 Pro, lentreprise a prsent des smartphones sans les services mobiles de Google, notamment YouTube, Maps et Play Store. Les tlphones de la srie P40 sont bass sur le chipset Kirin 990 5G de Huawei avec 8 Go de RAM sur le P40 Pro+ et Pro, et 6 Go ou 8 Go sur le P40. Les options de stockage interne sont de 256 Go ou 512 Go sur le P40 Pro+, 128 Go, 256 Go ou 512 Go sur le P40 Pro, et 128 Go ou 256 Go sur le P40. Les trois modles prennent en charge les cartes Nano Memory (NM) propritaires de Huawei pour l'extension du stockage externe.

Mais malgr toutes les innovations prsentes par le constructeur, le manque dapplications et de services Google rendra plus difficile la tche de persuader les consommateurs d'acheter les tlphones hors du march chinois. Lentreprise a tout de mme lanc une vaste campagne de sduction des dveloppeurs pour les encourager  proposer leurs applications sur sa vitrine de tlchargement.  

Source : Maison-Blanche 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ?
 ::fleche::  Les tlphones Android sans services et applications Google reprsentent-ils un handicap  l'extrieur de la Chine ? Dans quelle mesure ?
 ::fleche::  Seriez-vous prt  en utiliser un ?

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*La Chine pourrait placer Apple et autres entreprises US sur une  liste d'entits non fiables* 
*comme une contre-mesure au blocage de Huawei aux USA*

Il y a environ un an, l'administration Trump a publi un dcret qui plaait Huawei sur une liste noire, une dcision qui contraignait les entreprises amricaines  ne plus faire affaire avec l'quipementier chinois,  moins de disposer d'une autorisation officielle. Suite  cette dcision, Google a dcid de ne plus fournir de logiciels, de matriel informatique ou service technique  Huawei  lexception des services disponibles en open source. L'diteur d'Android a toutefois assur que Google Play et les protections de scurit de Google Play Protect continueront de fonctionner sur les appareils Huawei existants.

En plus dtre coup du systme dexploitation le plus vendu au monde, Huawei a vu certains des principaux concepteurs et fournisseurs de puces au monde suspendre galement leurs relations commerciales jusqu nouvel ordre. Et rcemment, la Maison-Blanche a prolong un dcret sign en mai 2019 et interdisant aux entreprises amricaines d'utiliser des quipements de tlcommunications fabriqus par des entreprises  prsentant un risque pour la scurit nationale , parmi lesquelles figurent Huawei ou encore ZTE.

Les ractions de Huawei face  cette situation ne se sont pas fait attendre. Le dernier tlphone de Huawei, qu'il a dvoil en septembre dernier (le Mate 30 avec un cran incurv et des camras grand angle qui rivalise avec l'iPhone 11 d'Apple) ne contenait aucune pice amricaine, selon une analyse effectue par UBS et Fomalhaut Techno Solutions, un laboratoire technologique japonais qui a dmont l'appareil pour en inspecter l'intrieur. 


Maintenant, en contre-attaque, la Chine est prte  prendre une srie de mesures contre le plan amricain visant  bloquer les livraisons de semi-conducteurs  Huawei, notamment en plaant les entreprises amricaines sur une "liste d'entits non fiables", en lanant des enqutes et en imposant des restrictions  des socits amricaines telles qu'Apple, et en arrtant l'achat d'avions Boeing, selon Global Times, un quotidien chinois. 

Vendredi dernier, l'administration Trump a dcid de bloquer les livraisons de semi-conducteurs  Huawei par les fabricants de puces  travers le monde. Le dpartement amricain du Commerce a dclar qu'il modifiait une rgle d'exportation et la liste des entits pour  cibler stratgiquement l'acquisition par Huawei de semi-conducteurs qui sont le produit direct de certains logiciels et technologies amricains , selon un communiqu publi sur son site Web.

 La Chine prendra des contre-mesures nergiques pour protger ses propres droits lgitimes , si les tats-Unis vont de l'avant avec le plan visant  empcher les fournisseurs essentiels de puces, y compris TSMC bas  Taiwan, de vendre des puces au gant chinois de la technologie, a dclar une source au Global Times dans une interview exclusive.

Les mesures comprennent l'ajout de socits amricaines  la "liste d'entits non fiables" de la Chine, l'imposition de restrictions ou le lancement d'enqutes sur des socits amricaines comme Qualcomm, Cisco et Apple conformment aux lois et rglements chinois comme les mesures d'examen de la cyberscurit et la loi anti-monopole, et la suspension des achats d'avions de Boeing.

Le Global Times est publi par le Quotidien du Peuple, le journal officiel du Parti communiste au pouvoir en Chine. Bien que le Global Times ne soit pas un porte-parole officiel du parti, ses opinions devraient reflter celles de ses dirigeants, selon Reuters. Il faut noter que les entreprises amricaines mentionnes, notamment Apple, Qualcomm, Cisco et Boeing, dpendent toutes fortement du march chinois.

Gao Feng, le porte-parole du ministre chinois du Commerce a dclar lors d'une confrence de presse en 2019 que la "liste des entits non fiables" comprendra des organisations trangres, des particuliers et des entreprises qui bloquent ou ferment des chanes d'approvisionnement, ou prennent des mesures discriminatoires pour des raisons non commerciales, et lorsque leurs actions mettent en danger les entreprises chinoises ainsi que les consommateurs et les entreprises du monde entier. La liste comprendra galement des entits trangres qui causent des dommages rels ou potentiels aux entreprises et aux industries chinoises. 

Sources : Global Times, Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Comment ragiraient les entreprises amricaines  ces contre-mesures de la Chine selon vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les USA ont-ils sous-estim la capacit de Huawei  surmonter leur sanction ? Cela ne va-t-il pas encourager des alternatives  Play Store ?

 ::fleche::  Trump signe un dcret pavant le chemin vers le blocage d'Huawei aux USA, la France assure qu'elle n'a pas l'intention de faire la mme chose

 ::fleche::  Des documents montreraient que Huawei envoyait du matriel informatique amricain vers l'Iran, pourtant interdits du fait de l'embargo commercial impos par les tats-Unis  l'Iran

 ::fleche::  Huawei, qui tait dpendant des constructeurs US, a prsent un smartphone sans puce amricaine dans un contexte o les entreprises US voudraient reprendre les affaires avec lui

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les tats-Unis tentent de couper Huawei des fournisseurs mondiaux de puces,*
*alors que la Chine envisage des reprsailles*

Le prsident Donald Trump a sign en mai 2019 un dcret tablissant les bases pour empcher des entreprises de tlcommunications chinoises telles que Huawei de vendre du matriel aux tats-Unis, visant  neutraliser la capacit de Beijing  compromettre les rseaux sans fil et les systmes informatiques amricains de la prochaine gnration. Lordonnance interdit lachat ou lutilisation de toute technologie de communication produite par des entits contrles par  un adversaire tranger  et susceptible de crer un  risque de sabotage indu  des systmes de communication amricains ou des effets catastrophiques sur linfrastructure amricaine.

Suite  cette dcision, Google a dcid de ne plus fournir de logiciels, de matriel informatique ou service technique  Huawei  lexception des services disponibles en open source. L'diteur d'Android a toutefois assur que Google Play et les protections de scurit de Google Play Protect continueront de fonctionner sur les appareils Huawei existants. En plus dtre coup du systme dexploitation le plus vendu au monde, Huawei a vu certains des principaux concepteurs et fournisseurs de puces au monde suspendre galement leurs relations commerciales jusqu nouvel ordre. Et rcemment, la Maison-Blanche a prolong un dcret sign en mai 2019 et interdisant aux entreprises amricaines d'utiliser des quipements de tlcommunications fabriqus par des entreprises  prsentant un risque pour la scurit nationale , parmi lesquelles figurent Huawei ou encore ZTE.

Les USA vont encore plus loin. Vendredi dernier, ladministration Trump a dcid de bloquer les expditions de semi-conducteurs vers Huawei Technologies par les fabricants de puces, non seulement aux USA, mais dans tout le monde entier. Le dpartement amricain du Commerce a dclar quil modifiait une rgle dexportation pour  cibler stratgiquement lacquisition de semi-conducteurs par Huawei qui sont le produit direct de certains logiciels et technologies amricains . Le ministre a ajout que  lannonce met fin aux efforts de Huawei pour saper les contrles  lexportation des tats-Unis .


Rappelons que les tats-Unis tentent aussi de convaincre leurs allis dexclure les quipements Huawei des rseaux 5G de prochaine gnration au motif que son quipement pourrait tre utilis par la Chine pour espionner. Bien-sr, Huawei a,  plusieurs reprises, ni ces allgations. Selon le Dpartement amricain du Commerce, Huawei a continu dutiliser des logiciels et des technologies amricains pour concevoir des semi-conducteurs bien quil ait t plac sur une liste noire en mai 2019. 

Une nouvelle rgle, dvoile par le Dpartement du Commerce, largit l'autorit amricaine pour exiger des licences pour la vente  Huawei de semi-conducteurs fabriqus  l'tranger avec la technologie amricaine, largissant considrablement sa porte pour arrter les exportations vers l'quipementier chinois.  Cette action fait passer l'Amrique en premier, les entreprises amricaines en premier et la scurit nationale amricaine en premier , a dclar un haut responsable du Dpartement du Commerce. La plupart des fabricants de puces sappuient sur des quipements produits par des socits amricaines comme KLA, Lam Research et Applied Materials, selon un rapport publi lan dernier par la socit chinoise Everbright Securities.

La raction de la Chine a t rapide, avec un rapport publi vendredi par le Global Times, un quotidien chinois, indiquant que Pkin tait prt  placer les entreprises amricaines sur une "liste d'entits non fiables", dans le cadre de contre-mesures en rponse aux nouvelles limites imposes  Huawei.  La Chine prendra des contre-mesures nergiques pour protger ses propres droits lgitimes , si les tats-Unis vont de l'avant avec le plan visant  empcher les fournisseurs essentiels de puces, y compris TSMC bas  Taiwan, de vendre des puces  Huawei, a dclar une source au Global Times dans une interview exclusive.

Les mesures comprennent l'ajout de socits amricaines  la "liste d'entits non fiables" de la Chine, l'imposition de restrictions ou le lancement d'enqutes sur des socits amricaines comme Qualcomm, Cisco et Apple conformment aux lois et rglements chinois comme les mesures d'examen de la cyberscurit et la loi anti-monopole, et la suspension des achats d'avions de Boeing.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces nouvelles mesures prises par les USA et la raction de la Chine ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Huawei pourra-t-il s'en sortir sans les semi-conducteurs du reste du monde ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Trump signe un dcret pavant le chemin vers le blocage d'Huawei aux USA, la France assure qu'elle n'a pas l'intention de faire la mme chose

 ::fleche::  La Chine pourrait placer Apple et autres entreprises US sur une  liste d'entits non fiables  comme une contre-mesure au blocage de Huawei aux USA

 ::fleche::  UOS Linux : faites la connaissance du nouvel OS chinois capable de  booter en 30 s  sur des processeurs locaux et sur lequel le pays compte pour remplacer Windows

 ::fleche::  Apple et Foxconn auraient enfreint le droit du travail en Chine pour fabriquer les nouveaux iPhone qui doivent sortir bientt, rapporte China Labor Watch dans son rcent rapport

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Cest pas sur que Trump soit srieux, peut tre sa technique habituelle denvoyer une torpille, puis de ngocier aprs, c'est une technique moyengeuse, mais a marche.

----------


## el_slapper

> Cest pas sur que Trump soit srieux, peut tre sa technique habituelle denvoyer une torpille, puis de ngocier aprs, c'est une technique moyengeuse, mais a marche.


Pas sur que a doit volontaire de sa part, ni que a marche toujours...mais force est de constater que parfois, a marche.

----------


## Gluups

Ah mais l c'est vrai, que a marche.
 prsent la Chine se passe compltement des pices et systmes amricains.
a ne pouvait pas se faire tout seul.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

> Cest pas sur que Trump soit srieux, peut tre sa technique habituelle denvoyer une torpille, puis de ngocier aprs, c'est une technique moyengeuse, mais a marche.


Je connais la politique de la canonire, mais pas celle  de la torpille.
Vous avez pas un exemple historique que je me trouve un article sur le web SVP ?

----------


## voodka2007

Vivement que la Chine nous libre des vieux systmes informatiques Amricains : le duopole x86 & M$  en ligne de mire. Cette histoire va booster l'arrive de RiscV + Linux sur le calendrier et faire profiter le monde entier.  ::love::

----------


## Stan Adkens

*La Chine injecte 2,2 milliards de dollars dans une entreprise locale de fabrication de puces,*
*Alors que Washington tente de couper Huawei des fournisseurs mondiaux de semi-conducteurs* 

La Chine continue de multiplier des manuvres pour rduire sa dpendance  l'gard de la technologie amricaine. Alors que Washington est en train de resserrer ses restrictions technologiques  l'gard de ce pays et de ses entreprises technologiques, les fonds soutenus par l'tat chinois ont inject 2,25 milliards de dollars dans une usine de fabrication de plaquettes de Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp. (SMIC), l'un des principaux producteurs de semi-conducteurs de Chine, pour soutenir la fabrication de puces avances, a rapport Bloomberg.

Le capital social de l'usine de Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp. passe par consquent de 3,5  6,5 milliards de dollars aprs l'investissement, a dclar la socit dans une annonce publie en chinois vendredi. La participation du fabricant de puces dans l'usine de Shanghai passera de 50,1 %  38,5 %, selon Bloomberg. L'usine a une capacit de production de 6 000 plaquettes de 14 nanomtres par mois et prvoit de la porter  35 000, soit une augmentation denviron six fois.


SMIC est l'une des nombreuses entreprises de fabrication de puces qui incarnent l'espoir de Pkin de crer une industrie de semi-conducteurs autonome et de classe mondiale. La socit cote  Hong Kong, un fabricant de puces sur lequel Pkin compte pour rduire sa dpendance  l'gard de la technologie amricaine, prvoyait un peu plus tt ce mois une vente de jusqu' 1,69 milliard de nouvelles actions sur le march de Shanghai, selon Bloomberg.

SMIC prvoyait d'utiliser les recettes de cette vente pour dvelopper la fabrication de puces de nouvelle gnration afin d'essayer de concurrencer Intel Corp. et Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC). Cet effort intervient  un moment o l'administration Trump se prparait  renforcer les restrictions sur la vente de technologies  la Chine, menaant de refuser aux entreprises nationales comme SMIC ou Huawei Technologies Co. l'accs  des composants et circuits essentiels.

 Stratgiquement, nous pensons que le SMIC coupe progressivement ses liens avec les marchs financiers amricains, alors que la tension entre les tats-Unis et la Chine s'intensifie  cause du Covid-19 et qu'un nouveau cycle de guerre commerciale se prpare , avaient crit les analystes de Bernstein dans une note, daprs Bloomberg.

*Washington a modifi ses rgles pour empcher Huawei de concevoir et de produire ses propres puces*

Ce nouvel investissement chinois intervient alors que Washington a pris des mesures pour empcher les ventes  Huawei Technologies par des fabricants de puces utilisant la technologie amricaine. Le ministre du Commerce a dclar vendredi qu'il exigerait des licences avant d'autoriser l'utilisation de la technologie amricaine par l'entreprise chinoise ou ses 114 filiales, dont son unit de conception de puces HiSilicon.

Dans un communiqu publi le 13 mai, la Maison-Blanche a dcid de prolonger un dcret sign en mai 2019 qui interdit aux entreprises amricaines d'utiliser des quipements de tlcommunications fabriqus par des entreprises  prsentant un risque pour la scurit nationale , parmi lesquelles figurent Huawei ou encore ZTE. Selon ladministration Trump,  les  technologies ou de services d'information et de communication conus, dvelopps, fabriqus ou fournis par des personnes dtenues, contrles ou soumises  la juridiction ou  la direction d'adversaires trangers  comme Huawei et ses filiales continuent de constituer une menace  contre les Etats-Unis. Pour cette raison, l'urgence nationale dclare le 15 mai 2019 doit se poursuivre jusquen 2021. 


Les actions de la Maison-Blanche ne se sont pas arrtes l, la semaine dernire. Vendredi dernier, elle a dcid de bloquer les expditions de semi-conducteurs vers Huawei Technologies par les fabricants de puces, non seulement aux USA, mais dans tout le monde entier. Le dpartement amricain du Commerce a dclar quil modifiait une rgle dexportation pour  cibler stratgiquement lacquisition de semi-conducteurs par Huawei qui sont le produit direct de certains logiciels et technologies amricains . Le ministre a ajout que  lannonce met fin aux efforts de Huawei pour saper les contrles  lexportation des tats-Unis . 

Ce changement de rgle largit l'autorit amricaine pour exiger des licences pour la vente  Huawei de semi-conducteurs fabriqus  l'tranger avec la technologie amricaine, largissant considrablement sa porte pour arrter les exportations vers l'quipementier chinois.  Cette action fait passer l'Amrique en premier, les entreprises amricaines en premier et la scurit nationale amricaine en premier , a dclar un haut responsable du Dpartement du Commerce. La plupart des fabricants de puces sappuient sur des quipements produits par des socits amricaines comme KLA, Lam Research et Applied Materials, selon un rapport publi lan dernier par la socit chinoise Everbright Securities. 

La Chine a ragi spontanment  cette dcision avec un rapport publi le mme vendredi par le biais de Global Times, un quotidien chinois, indiquant que Pkin tait prt  placer les entreprises amricaines sur une "liste d'entits non fiables", dans le cadre de contre-mesures en rponse aux au plan amricain visant  bloquer les livraisons de semi-conducteurs  Huawei. La Chine a galement dclar tre prte  lancer des enqutes,  imposer des restrictions  des socits amricaines telles qu'Apple, et  arrter l'achat d'avions Boeing, daprs le quotidien chinois.  

Tous les fabricants de puces du monde, y compris TSMC et SMIC, ont besoin de l'quipement des entreprises amricaines pour fabriquer des puces pour tout, des smartphones aux superordinateurs. Mais la dernire mesure touche TSMC de manire disproportionne, car elle compte sur Huawei pour environ 10 % de ses revenus, selon les estimations de Bloomberg.

 Nous suivons de prs le changement des rgles d'exportation amricaines , a dclar la TSMC dans un communiqu, suite  la dcision amricaine.  La chane d'approvisionnement de l'industrie des semi-conducteurs est extrmement complexe, et est desservie par un large ventail de fournisseurs internationaux. Faisant partie de l'cosystme mondial des semi-conducteurs, TSMC entretient des collaborations  long terme avec des partenaires d'quipement du monde entier, y compris ceux situs aux tats-Unis .

 La Chine prendra des contre-mesures nergiques pour protger ses propres droits lgitimes , si les tats-Unis vont de l'avant avec le plan visant  empcher les fournisseurs essentiels de puces, y compris TSMC bas  Taiwan, de vendre des puces  Huawei, a dclar une source au Global Times dans une interview exclusive. 

Avec ce nouvel investissement, la Chine parie sur le fabricant de puces local pour pouvoir rduire la dpendance du pays  l'gard de la technologie amricaine. Huawei a pris un bon nombre de dcisions stratgiques pour aller de lavant alors que les mesures de restrictions amricaines persistent et quil est priv des ressources comme les applications Google sur ses smartphones. Mais jusqu quand ses premires puces seront-elles exportes  partir de ses propres usines ?

Source : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du nouvel investissement chinois ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, cette initiative pourra-t-elle permettre  la Chine dtre  lavenir indpendante de la technologie amricaine ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  La Maison Blanche prolonge d'un an son dcret mettant Huawei et ZTE sur liste noire, gelant ainsi leurs relations commerciales avec des entreprises amricaines
 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis tentent de couper Huawei des fournisseurs mondiaux de puces, alors que la Chine envisage des reprsailles
 ::fleche::  La Chine pourrait placer Apple et autres entreprises US sur une  liste d'entits non fiables  comme une contre-mesure au blocage de Huawei aux USA
 ::fleche::  Les USA ont-ils sous-estim la capacit de Huawei  surmonter leur sanction ? Cela ne va-t-il pas encourager des alternatives  Play Store ?

----------


## Eric80

> empcher les fournisseurs essentiels de puces, y compris TSMC bas  Taiwan, de vendre des puces  Huawei


TSMC est un fondeur, celui qui fabrique les puces. C est le plus avanc au monde avec leur finesse en 7nm et bientot 5nm, une tendance que Samsung et surtout Intel ont du mal  suivre (Intel a toujours des soucis avec leur 10nm)
Apple, AMD, nVidia, Qualcomm?: toutes leurs puces sont fabriques l bas!
Et celles de Huawei aussi?

Faute de pouvoir faire ces puces chez TSMC  cause de la pression US, Huawei passera chez Samsung et SMIC. 
Au final, SMIC et la Chine sortiront gagnantes et renforces...

D un point de vue politique, Taiwan est vraiment un point critique puisque depuis toujours considr par la Chine comme appartenant  la Chine.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Au final, SMIC et la Chine sortiront gagnantes et renforces...


C'est exactement ce que je pense. Trump est un acclrateur pour la technologie chinoise, pas un frein. Bien sur, a va emmerder Huawei pendant quelque temps, mais ils en sortiront renforcs peu de temps aprs. 

En fait, Trump fait juste preuve d'arrogance, et l'arrogance ne s'est jamais transforme en force.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trump fait juste preuve d'arrogance


Il essaie de dfendre les intrts US. En sanctionnant Huawei il a ralentit son dveloppement, les ventes de smartphones Huawei ont du baisser parce que des consommateurs on peur de perdre le magasin de Google.
La stratgie est bonne  court terme, il y a des entreprises chinoises qui se porteraient mieux si elles pouvaient collaborer tranquillement avec des socits US, mais par contre  moyen/long terme, a ne va pas fonctionner.
La Chine va devenir de plus en plus indpendante et elle va proposer des alternatives aux produits US.

Par exemple une entreprise chinoise pourrait se mettre  produire des processeurs x86-64, a ferait un concurrent  AMD et Intel.
Peut-tre qu'Huawei va dvelopper un OS mobile qui prendra la place d'iOs, on ne sait pas...

Trump essaie d'empcher la Chine de devenir la premire puissance conomique mondiale et c'est difficile, parce que dj en 2016 la Chine tait trs puissante.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...La stratgie est bonne  court terme...


C'est bien a le problme de Trump : "La stratgie  court terme". La Chine c'est exactement l'inverse : "La stratgie  long terme". 

Voila exactement pourquoi, avec de telles mesures, la Chine passera inluctablement devant les USA. Ce n'est qu'une question de temps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la Chine passera inluctablement devant les USA.


Du coup il faut que la France se rapproche de la Chine  ::P: 
La Chine sera peut-tre plus sympa avec nous que le sont les USA.

C'est normal de la part des tasuniens de vouloir se dfendre face  la Chine, mais c'est trop tard.

----------


## lechapelierfou33

Eh oui on peut rver de la gentillesse de la Chine  notre gard mais le rve va se transformer invitablement en cauchemar. Deux nations puissantes(pas grande parce que a demande d'autres qualits) et tous les petits qui s'amusent de leur querelle. Cela me rappelle les mineurs et leurs patrons qui gagnent  la fin? qui trompe l'autre? Ces querelles dont nous serons les victimes collatrales me font vomir. Les temps  venir vont tre terribles pour les gnrations futures avec un dment, un mgalo, la justification de l'extrme droite pour solution. Du sang de la sueur et des larmes le cocktail prfr des dirigeants. Souriez vous tes dconfins...

----------


## fredophil

Il faudrait idalement un fondeur europen.
Soit crer une alliance: des groupes d'tat europens rentrent  au capital de TSMC ou de Samsung ou autres en restant souverain vis  vis de la Chine et des USA.
Soit appuyer des champions europens qui ont eu par le pass des fonderies de pointe tels ST Micro ou NXP.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Du coup il faut que la France se rapproche de la Chine  ...


Il ne faut plus raisonner en terme de France, mais en terme d'Europe. 

La France seule face  la Chine ne vaux pas tripette. De leurs ct, les USA font tout pour empcher l'mergence d'une Europe politique, industrielle, financire, militaire etc... Idem pour la Chine et pour la Russie car une Europe unie leur fait peur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La France seule face  la Chine ne vaux pas tripette.


On peut avoir une bonne relation commerciale, on a des produits  leur exporter. (c'est comme avec la Russie et l'Iran)
Il existe un projet de nouvelle route de la soie, pour que la Chine et les nations europennes collaborent entre elles.




> car une Europe unie leur fait peur.


Pour le moment l'Europe c'est un bassin de consommateurs pour les USA...
Si on veut que les nations europenne se rapproche il faut commencer par dtruire l'UE, parce que a nous divise trop.
L'UE nous handicap trop, il faut arrter les dgts, on a dj trop perdu  cause de a.

L'UE est en train de s'effondrer, il y a peut-tre moyen de s'chapper avant le bateau ne coule.

----------


## Eric80

Dtruire l UE pour faire quoi?
comme vous dites, seule l Europe comme entit peut faire fasse aux 2 blocs US et Chinois.
La grande erreur de l UE est d avoir trop grandie sous la protection des USA et l influence de l OTAN. 
L'agrandissement de l UE en Europe centrale et surtout l entre de tous ces pays dans l OTAN a toujours t vue comme une agression du point de vue de la Russie, et contraire aux accords de neutralit entre USA et ex-URSS en 1990.
Sur beaucoup d'aspects (gographiquement, culturellement - en particulier depuis l agrandissement  de l UE de 2004 avec les pays slaves-), il serait beaucoup plus logique pour l Europe de prendre plus de recul avec les USA, et de se rapprocher avec la Russie.
La Russie est elle plus attache  la Chine et l influence de la Chine sur la Russie grandie de jour en jour.
Donc plutt que UE lie aux USA et Russie  la Chine, un bloc Russie+UE aurait beaucoup plus de pouvoir face aux USA et la Chine.
L Inde est aussi un partenaire de poids de l Europe, car l Inde se mfie aussi beaucoup de trop d influence des USA et de la Chine. C est une des grosses raisons pourquoi l Inde achte plutot de l armement russe ou europen d'ailleurs (cf Rafales par ex).

----------


## Ryu2000

> seule l Europe comme entit peut faire fasse aux 2 blocs US et Chinois.


Non mais a dans les discours, dans la pratique vous voyez bien que c'est l'inverse qui se passe. Plus il y a d'UE, plus on est soumis aux USA.
Le droit union-europen se calque sur le droit d'tasunien... Il y a les traits de libre change qui nous affaiblissent encore plus.

Avant l'UE les pays europens commeraient trs bien et il n'y avait pas de problme. Avant Schengen on pouvait facilement passer les frontires. Et mme au niveau des monnaies c'est pas si chiant, il y a des zones Suisses qui acceptent l'euro et il y a des zones franaises qui acceptent le Franc Suisse. Il y a moyen de faire des traits entre plusieurs nations, il n'y a pas besoin d'UE pour a.
L on a vu qu'en cas de problme c'tait important de contrler ses frontires, si tu laisses les frontires grandes ouvertes il y a trop de gens infects qui traversent. L'Allemagne a ferm ses frontires avant la France, du coup elle a eu moins de cas  ::P: 

Bon  la limite peut-tre que l'UE a rendu l'Allemagne plus forte, parce que pour l'Allemagne l'euro est une monnaie trop faible par rapport  son conomie, donc elle a pu exporter massivement notamment en Chine.
L'UE est trop lourde et trop contraignante, il faut la dtruite au lieu de sobstiner  croire qu'un jour elle pourrait devenir bien.
Il y a des projets qu'il faut abandonner, ok a fait chier d'avoir gaspill tant d'argent et de temps, mais un jour il faut accepter le bilan.
L'pidmie de SARS-CoV-2 va peut-tre participer  la chute de l'UE (comme il y a eu la chute de l'URSS).

----------


## Taillise

Il faut se souvenir du constat de Poutine  Sarkosy "vous tes faibles". Il est clair que si nous voulons tre respects en tant qu'Europe, il faut fournir un travail de fond pour se mettre  niveau. Tant que nous esprons que les autres superpuissances viendront  notre secours, nous risquons de n'attirer que du mpris poli

----------


## Gluups

> Dtruire l UE pour faire quoi?


Pour faire l'Europe, pourquoi cette question ?




> La grande erreur de l UE est d avoir trop grandie sous la protection des USA et l influence de l OTAN.


Et en plus tu le vois trs bien.

Et puis a c'est une chose, il y a aussi le "march", la "concurrence libre et non fausse", tous ces trucs qui puent.

----------


## pemmore

dans les annes 50/60 notre technologie n'avait rien  envier aux Amricains, nous avons toujours ts excellents en lectricit et lectronique, bien suprieurs aux Allemands (vous avez dj entendu parler de supers calculateurs bosch siemens ou autres inventions teutonnes; non! Faut dire qu'arts et mtiers, supelec sciencepo  n'ont pas d'quivalent de l'autre ct du Rhin, des lyces comme le mien orients  50% lectronique (l'informatique tant un sous ensemble)
En quelques dizaines d'annes suite  des choix politiques stupides tout  disparu peut tre ils ont considr cette technologie comme des jouets sans intrt. On voit bien maintenant les mmes ignares qui nous gouvernent avec le covid. 
Il a xist nanmoins une fabrication de puces mondialement connues avec les cartes tlphoniques, cartes bleues etc, il aurait t intressant d'avoir une industrie indpendante rien que de tenir encore le haut du pav au lieu de voir vendre des lignes de fabrication, des fours neufs revendus pour le prix de la ferraille en Normandie, normalement avec le niveau de nos scientifiques, de nos ingnieurs, on aurait du pouvoir fournir les Chinois, et faire comme De Gaulle envoyer les Amricains aux gmonies.

----------


## Ryu2000

> dans les annes 50/60 notre technologie n'avait rien  envier aux Amricains


Aujourd'hui il y a plein de stratups franaises qui se font racheter par des entreprises US et il y a plein d'ingnieurs talentueux qui vont faire carrire aux USA. Mais ouais c'est dommage qu'ils ne puissent pas s'panouir en France...
Il parait que les gars  l'origine de Siri sont franais :



Cisco acquiert la ppite franaise Sentryo
Sonos rachte la ppite franaise de la voix Snips
Datadog rachte la ppite franaise Logmatic.io
Mailgun rachte la ppite franaise Mailjet et cre le leader mondial de lemailing
La ppite franaise Teads pourrait se vendre aux Amricains
Nouvelles technologies: BlackRock achte la ppite franaise eFront
Technologie: l'Amricain Citrix rachte la ppite franaise Cedexis

----------


## Gluups

Le fait est que depuis Mitterrand nos dirigeants sont drlement efficaces pour tout casser.
Est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas moyen de commencer  leur mettre des btons dans les roues ?

La premire chose est de s'enfuir de l'Union Europenne, et de contacter les autres pays europens pour construire l'Europe.

Il y en a un qui prne a depuis plus de dix ans, c'est Asselineau.
Il remplit une condition indispensable pour tre un bon dirigeant : jamais aucun journal ne parle de lui.

Mais beaucoup de masochistes trouvent qu'il parle trop et prfrent s'en remettre  des cruches comme Macron ou Fillon.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La premire chose est de s'enfuir de l'Union Europenne


Ce n'est probablement pas la France qui va dtruire l'UE. Il y a trop peu de critiques de l'UE en France. (surtout chez les mdias et les politiciens)
Mais l en ce moment il y a toujours l'histoire des frugal five (Allemagne, Autriche, Sude, Danemark et Pays-Bas) et il y a l'Italie qui pourrait se barrer. Si un autre pays riche se casse aprs le Royaume Uni, l'UE ne va pas survivre.




> Il remplit une condition indispensable pour tre un bon dirigeant : jamais aucun journal ne parle de lui.


Si, a lui arrive d'tre dans les mdias. Rcemment il y a eu plein d'articles sur lui pour une histoire d'harclement sexuel. Dans les partis politiques il y a souvent des militants/militantes qui se dvouent pour coucher avec le chef, mais l a marche pas. 




> Mais beaucoup de masochistes trouvent qu'il parle trop et prfrent s'en remettre  des cruches comme Macron ou Fillon.


Vu comme les mdias et la justice ce sont jets sur Fillon, a ne doit pas tre un si mauvais gars que a.  ::P: 
Les gens ne connaissent pas l'UPR, c'est encore moins connu que Debout la France, Solidarit et progrs, Rsistons.
Et de toute faon Asselineau manque de charisme, il devrait laisser sa place  quelqu'un de plus prsidentiable.

----------


## pemmore

> Ce n'est probablement pas la France qui va dtruire l'UE. Il y a trop peu de critiques de l'UE en France. (surtout chez les mdias et les politiciens)
> Mais l en ce moment il y a toujours l'histoire des frugal five (Allemagne, Autriche, Sude, Danemark et Pays-Bas) et il y a l'Italie qui pourrait se barrer. Si un autre pays riche se casse aprs le Royaume Uni, l'UE ne va pas survivre.
> 
> 
> Si, a lui arrive d'tre dans les mdias. Rcemment il y a eu plein d'articles sur lui pour une histoire d'harclement sexuel. Dans les partis politiques il y a souvent des militants/militantes qui se dvouent pour coucher avec le chef, mais l a marche pas. 
> 
> 
> Vu comme les mdias et la justice ce sont jets sur Fillon, a ne doit pas tre un si mauvais gars que a. 
> Les gens ne connaissent pas l'UPR, c'est encore moins connu que Debout la France, Solidarit et progrs, Rsistons.
> Et de toute faon Asselineau manque de charisme, il devrait laisser sa place  quelqu'un de plus prsidentiable.


Je reconnais que nous locaux ne l'avons pas trop dfendu, peut tre son cot un peu trop bling bling, l'usage du jet prsidentiel par l'aroport d'Angers Marc, tous ces crs dans toute la rgion de Sabl, c'tait pas un bon plan, Sabl est une ville riche qui a beaucoup d'emplois, il n'y est pas pour rien, mais c'est oublier cette tendance de ce canton entre Anjou Sarthe et Mayenne  tre facilement jaloux  moins de descendre d'une famille noble.
L'anjou historique est un coin merveilleux  vivre pour les arrivants, on arrive et on oublie de repartir, mais nous avons de sales dfauts entre nous.
On a peut'tre rat quelque chose  postriori avec cette crise, c'est pas possible dans un canton orient  80% agroalimentaire qu'un homme aussi cultiv au sens large ne sache pas ce qu'est un covid, maladie rcurrente du porc dans un coin ou il y a des villages comme le mien avec un cochon pour 1 habitant!, et on n'aurait pas eu  subir autant d'inepties dangereuses venant de personnes persuades de tout savoir mais devant tout apprendre sur des bases succintes.

----------


## Gluups

> Ce n'est probablement pas la France qui va dtruire l'UE. Il y a trop peu de critiques de l'UE en France. (surtout chez les mdias et les politiciens)


L'urgence, c'est d'abord de sauver nos miches.
Dtruire l'Europe, on verra aprs.




> Si, a lui arrive d'tre dans les mdias. Rcemment il y a eu plein d'articles sur lui pour une histoire d'harclement sexuel. Dans les partis politiques il y a souvent des militants/militantes qui se dvouent pour coucher avec le chef, mais l a marche pas.


On peut rver mieux comme campagne.
C'est bien ce que je dis, vu la position des journaux  son gard, c'est lui qu'il nous faut.




> Vu comme les mdias et la justice ce sont jets sur Fillon, a ne doit pas tre un si mauvais gars que a. 
> Les gens ne connaissent pas l'UPR, c'est encore moins connu que Debout la France, Solidarit et progrs, Rsistons.


En effet c'est au moins le signe de deux choses :
qu'il est meilleur que Macronque la majorit des lecteurs n'est pas trs fufu




> Et de toute faon Asselineau manque de charisme, il devrait laisser sa place  quelqu'un de plus prsidentiable.


Il fait quand mme des confrences qui tiennent la route.
Et si on veut prendre les choses comme a, on pourrait presque dire que Macron est prsidentiable.

----------


## Christian_B

> Vu comme les mdias et la justice ce sont jets sur Fillon, a ne doit pas tre un si mauvais gars que a  .
> Les gens ne connaissent pas l'UPR, c'est encore moins connu que Debout la France, Solidarit et progrs, Rsistons.


Heureusement qu'il y a une moticne de drision, mais pemmore et Gluups ont l'air de prendre la proposition sur Fillon au 1er degr. Il ne suffit pas que quelqu'un soit reint par la "grande" presse quand elle sent le vent tourner pour qu'il soit quelqu'un de bien. Fillon est de la droite dure, il ne risquait pas de remettre en cause l'Europe capitaliste, juste d'y injecter peut-tre une dose de nationalisme. Il fricotait avec le mouvement rgressif extrmiste "Sens commun". a n'aurait pas t mieux qu'avec Macron, sinon pire.

Quand aux autres ...
L'UPR et Debout la France ne veulent pas d'une meilleure Europe, ils sont "souverainistes" et regardent vers le pass. Debout la France est souvent considr comme proche de l'extrme droite.
Solidarit et progrs est li  Lionel LaRouche, un amricain plus que douteux, escroc, conspirationniste et obsd par l'ide plutt rtro d'un pouvoir dmesur attribu  l'Empire Britannique.
"Rsistons", renseignements pris, est le mouvement d'un proche de F.Bayrou qui s'est ralli  Sarkosy en 2012. Je doute qu'il veuille sincrement rsister  Macron ...
Avec des gens comme a l'avenir serait merveilleux  ::roll:: 

Malheureusement l'ambiance politique en France comme ailleurs ne parat gure favorable au dveloppement de mouvements qui favoriseraient  une socit plus juste et plus conviviale.

----------


## Gluups

> Heureusement qu'il y a une moticne de drision, mais pemmore et Gluups ont l'air de prendre la proposition sur Fillon au 1er degr. Il ne suffit pas que quelqu'un soit reint par la "grande" presse quand elle sent le vent tourner pour qu'il soit quelqu'un de bien. Fillon est de la droite dure, il ne risquait pas de remettre en cause l'Europe capitaliste, juste d'y injecter peut-tre une dose de nationalisme. Il fricotait avec le mouvement rgressif extrmiste "Sens commun". a n'aurait pas t mieux qu'avec Macron, sinon pire.


Je n'ai rien pris du tout de Fillon, c'est la proposition de Hollande  son gard que je trouve irrecevable.





> Quand aux autres ...
> L'UPR et Debout la France ne veulent pas d'une meilleure Europe, ils sont "souverainistes" et regardent vers le pass. Debout la France est souvent considr comme proche de l'extrme droite.



Au contraire, ils sont rsolument souverainistes, donc ne peuvent regarder que vers l'avenir.
La France n'a aucun espoir si elle ne se dbarrasse pas dans les meilleurs dlais de l'UE telle qu'elle existe aujourd'hui.




> Solidarit et progrs est li  Lionel LaRouche, un amricain plus que douteux, escroc, conspirationniste et obsd par l'ide plutt rtro d'un pouvoir dmesur attribu  l'Empire Britannique.
> "Rsistons", renseignements pris, est le mouvement d'un proche de F.Bayrou qui s'est ralli  Sarkosy en 2012. Je doute qu'il veuille sincrement rsister  Macron ...
> Avec des gens comme a l'avenir serait merveilleux 
> 
> Malheureusement l'ambiance politique en France comme ailleurs ne parat gure favorable au dveloppement de mouvements qui favoriseraient  une socit plus juste et plus conviviale.


C'est clair, mais je ne vois personne faire beaucoup de bruit pour que nous changions de systme.
Accepter de choisir parmi les candidats que nous proposent les journaux, avec les arguments proposs par les journaux, ne peut conduire qu' toujours pire.

Au moins deux choses doivent tre discutes, en plus de refaire la constitution (ventuellement en reprenant celle de 58) et la rendre inviolable :
comment rpartir les pouvoirscomment organiser la diffusion d'information, en se passant compltement de la presse d'aujourd'hui

----------


## pemmore

C'est un Parisien je suis de la province et rgionaliste, nous avons des lus de droite mais pas comme dans d'autres rgions, par son travail acharn sur Sabl et sa rgion Fillon a impact des milliers d'emplois, son frre bien plus connu en Sarthe avec le circuit des 24h emploie beaucoup de monde, mr Philippe de (Villiers l'horreur en dehors de la Vende) a cr des milliers d'emplois en France, Christian Troadec dans son coin en a fait autant, la Vende, la Bretagne  on a des politiciens qui avant de faire de la politique ont donn ou fait donner des emplois aux gens. C'est notre culture chrtienne qui perturbe l'actions noire de la droite.
Question: mr Asselineau il a fait quoi, cr quoi? comme on relie de Villiers  Puy du Faou, Troadec aux vieilles charrues? je suis toute ouie.

----------


## Christian_B

> Au contraire, ils sont rsolument souverainistes, donc ne peuvent regarder que vers l'avenir.
> La France n'a aucun espoir si elle ne se dbarrasse pas dans les meilleurs dlais de l'UE telle qu'elle existe aujourd'hui.


Je vois que nous avons des dsaccords irrductibles. Ce n'est pas une solution viable que chaque pays se replie sur lui-mme. L'interdpendance est trop forte, surtout en Europe. Et mme s'il faudrait rduire les importations/exportations lointaines, entre pays voisins ce n'est pas la mme chose. Il peut y avoir des complmentarits utiles. Non seulement un cloisonnement hermtique aurait de moins en moins de sens mais ce serait un danger de retour aux conflits du pass. Pour moi se dbarrasser de l'UE telle qu'elle est aujourd'hui voudrait dire arriver progressivement  un orientation confdrale ou fdrale dmocratique (ce que l'Europe n'est pas aujourd'hui), qui pourrait tenir tte au grand capitalisme au lieu de lui servir la soupe, avec l'aide ses prsidents franais successifs d'ailleurs.




> Accepter de choisir parmi les candidats que nous proposent les journaux, avec les arguments proposs par les journaux, ne peut conduire qu' toujours pire.


Qui t'oblige  te cantonner  ce que j'ai appel la "grande presse"? Il y a beaucoup d'autres moyens de s'informer et pour le moment il n'est pas interdit de s'organiser pour proposer autre chose.




> Au moins deux choses doivent tre discutes, en plus de refaire la constitution (ventuellement en reprenant celle de 58) et la rendre inviolable


Rendre une constitution inviolable n'est pas dmocratique et devient tt ou tard une "dictature du pass" si la socit change. De plus celle du 58 est trop "verticale" et base sur le principe dangereux du chef charismatique. D'ailleurs  quelques nuances prs, nous vivons encore dans ce systme avec un "roi lu".




> comment rpartir les pouvoirscomment organiser la diffusion d'information, en se passant compltement de la presse d'aujourd'hui


L, d'accord sur le principe .Y plus qu'  ::D:   ::?:

----------


## Gluups

> Je vois que nous avons des dsaccords irrductibles. Ce n'est pas une solution viable que chaque pays se replie sur lui-mme. L'interdpendance est trop forte, surtout en Europe. Et mme s'il faudrait rduire les importations/exportations lointaines, entre pays voisins ce n'est pas la mme chose. Il peut y avoir des complmentarits utiles. Non seulement un cloisonnement hermtique aurait de moins en moins de sens mais ce serait un danger de retour aux conflits du pass.


Mails il n'est ps question de se replier sur soi-mme.
Au contraire, si nous voulons construire l'Europe, il faut commencer par dissoudre l'Union Europenne. Les deux sont clairement incompatibles.




> Pour moi se dbarrasser de l'UE telle qu'elle est aujourd'hui voudrait dire arriver progressivement  un orientation confdrale ou fdrale dmocratique (ce que l'Europe n'est pas aujourd'hui), qui pourrait tenir tte au grand capitalisme au lieu de lui servir la soupe, avec l'aide ses prsidents franais successifs d'ailleurs.


Je ne vois pas bien ce que a aurait de ngatif.




> Qui t'oblige  te cantonner  ce que j'ai appel la "grande presse"? Il y a beaucoup d'autres moyens de s'informer et pour le moment il n'est pas interdit de s'organiser pour proposer autre chose.


Reste  diffuser la bonne parole ...




> Rendre une constitution inviolable n'est pas dmocratique et devient tt ou tard une "dictature du pass" si la socit change. De plus celle du 58 est trop "verticale" et base sur le principe dangereux du chef charismatique.


Je suis assez d'accord qu'en pondre une toute neuve pourrait tre plus adapt. Si seulement il y avait un peu plus de gens  ne pas s'enfuir en courant ds qu'il s'agit de rflchir  notre avenir.

*Mais quand je dis une constitution inviolable, c'est une constitution au nom du peuple, pas une constitution que les obligs peuvent modifier quand a les arrange.

Une modification constitutionnelle, a se fait avec un rfrendum, avec au moins 60% de participation.*
(j'ai oubli de mettre a dans ma premire version, je ne sais pas si j'aurais d mettre une autre rponse)





> D'ailleurs  quelques nuances prs, nous vivons encore dans ce systme avec un "roi lu".
> 
> L, d'accord sur le principe .Y plus qu'


En effet. Quelques associations se sont attaques  la question, d'ailleurs. Mais j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de gens ne pensent pas  elles quand on parle de constitution.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est pas possible dans un canton orient  80% agroalimentaire qu'un homme aussi cultiv au sens large ne sache pas ce qu'est un covid, maladie rcurrente du porc dans un coin ou il y a des villages comme le mien avec un cochon pour 1 habitant!, et on n'aurait pas eu  subir autant d'inepties dangereuses venant de personnes persuades de tout savoir mais devant tout apprendre sur des bases succintes.


Mais de quoi vous parlez ? Je n'ai strictement rien compris. Plus je relis ce message plus j'ai mal  la tte, donc j'abandonne.




> L'urgence, c'est d'abord de sauver nos miches.


Bof, de toute faon a va tre la merde dans le monde entier, l'conomie tait au bord du gouffre avant le confinement. ( cause de la finance et des banques)
C'est un scnario indit, jamais autant de pays s'taient arrts en mme temps, on a aucune ide des consquences que a va avoir, mais on devrait se rapprocher du krach, comme en 1929 mais en beaucoup plus puissant.




> Dtruire l'Europe, on verra aprs.


L'Europe c'est un sous continent. C'est l'UE qu'il faut dmonter et a finira bien par arriver. De plus en plus de gens ont compris que c'tait un projet qui ne fonctionnera jamais, au bout d'un moment il faut arrter les frais et tout arrter.




> C'est bien ce que je dis, vu la position des journaux  son gard, c'est lui qu'il nous faut.


a ne fonctionne pas comme logique, les mdias sont galement trs agressif envers Jacques Cheminade.




> qu'il est meilleur que Macronque la majorit des lecteurs n'est pas trs fufu


Meilleur a ne veut rien dire dans ce contexte.
Ils n'ont pas le mme logiciel, Macron est  fond pro UE, Asselineau est souverainiste.
Il y en a qui veut dlguer tous les pouvoirs  l'UE et l'autre qui veut rcuprer un peu de contrle.

Les lecteurs regardent la TV, lisent les journaux ou coutent la radio, donc  partir de l ils ne risquent pas de comprendre quoi que ce soit... Ils sont dans la propagande et voil. Ils ne feront pas l'effort de se renseigner.
On fait lire un prsident comme on vend un yaourt en le faisant passer  la TV tous les jours.
Les gens qui ont 70 ans ne vont pas aller tudier tous les partis sur YouTube et Twitter. Ils ont peur alors ils votent Macron, parce qu'en zappant ils se sont arrts sur BFM TV.




> Il fait quand mme des confrences qui tiennent la route.


En effet c'est un bon confrencier, mais a n'en fait pas un bon candidat  la prsidentielle.
Plein de franais ont vot Macron au premier tour de la prsidentielle de 2017 parce qu'il tait nouveau, jeune et beau.
Le gars n'avait pas de programme, il parlait de choses bizarres comme "projet" ou "pensez printemps".

Sur un plateau TV, Asselineau s'est nerv il a voulu se moquer de Macron et au final c'est lui qui a eu l'air con.
Il faut qu'il sentrane  supporter le fait de se faire cracher dessus en permanence par tout le monde (il devrait aller faire un stage au RN, parce qu'eux ils connaissent bien ^^).




> Et si on veut prendre les choses comme a, on pourrait presque dire que Macron est prsidentiable.


En 2017 Macron tait la candidat du systme, il tait omniprsent dans les mdias, il a t en premire page d'un paquet de magasines, il tait soutenu par tout le monde (le PS, le MoDem, Obama, etc).




> Fillon est de la droite dure, il ne risquait pas de remettre en cause l'Europe capitaliste


Il est catholique et pote avec Poutine, c'est surtout a que j'ai retenu.
N'empche que mme avec une campagne ultra violente contre lui, il a fait un assez gros score. C'est quand mme compliqu de tenir avec les mdias et la justice contre soi (d'habitude la justice va extrmement lentement, par contre pour le Penelope Gate pendant la campagne a allait extrmement vite et a c'est calm aprs). Alors que des lus qui font croire que des gens bossent pour eux, juste pour gagner plus d'argent c'est commun.




> L'UPR et Debout la France ne veulent pas d'une meilleure Europe, ils sont "souverainistes" et regardent vers le pass.


C'est vous qui pensez a, mais ce n'est pas la ralit.
Il n'y a jamais de retour en arrire, dtruire l'UE c'est aller de l'avant, vouloir garder un peu de souverainet c'est du bon sens.
a fait chier que tout soit dcid  Bruxelles, ce serait cool d'avoir un peu de contrle.

On a pas besoin d'UE pour collaborer avec des pays trangers. La France pourrait faire des traits avec n'importe quel pays au monde, que ce soit la Chine, la Russie, l'Iran, il n'y a pas de problme, il n'y a pas besoin d'UE pour a.
Avant l'UE c'tait pas impossible de voyager dans les autres pays. Les entreprises pouvaient travailler ensemble mais si elles n'taient pas dans le mme pays.
L'UE est une usine  gaz qui ne fonctionnera jamais. Bref, d'autres pays que la France se chargeront de dtruire la dtruire, donc il n'y a pas  s'inquiter.
C'est juste que c'est mieux de prendre un canot sauvetage tout de suite au lieu de rester coincer dans le navire qui est en train de couler.




> Solidarit et progrs est li  Lionel LaRouche


Mais il est li avec rien du tout... Dans un document de 200 pages tu cites un truc et a y est on essaie de te dcrdibiliser.
C'est du sophisme de trouver un dtail pour essayer d'attaquer l'ensemble.
Bon de toute faon on s'en fout, Jacques Cheminade ne deviendra jamais prsident, mais a ne semble pas tre un mauvais bougre.




> "Rsistons", renseignements pris, est le mouvement d'un proche de F.Bayrou


C'est surtout le parti du lgendaire Jean Lassalle, lui il est styl, il est charismatique.




Un de ces discours a mme t sampl dans un morceau House :


Lui il a la carrure d'un vrai prsident.




> Malheureusement l'ambiance politique en France comme ailleurs ne parat gure favorable au dveloppement de mouvements qui favoriseraient  une socit plus juste et plus conviviale.


L avec le mondialiste le plan c'est qu'il y ait une superclasse de 0,1% de la population et tout le reste soit pauvre.
Partout dans le monde la classe moyenne se fond dans la classe infrieure et voil.




> C'est clair, mais je ne vois personne faire beaucoup de bruit pour que nous changions de systme.


Ben il y a quand mme le mouvement des gilets jaunes et plein d'autres manifestations et grve.
Si vous voulez changer la constitution, la rpublique, et ce que vous voulez, il faut une rvolution, a commence par "on en a gros !", "pas content ! pas content ! pas content !" et a fini quand le gouvernement envoi l'arme contre le peuple et que l'arme refuse de suivre les ordres et se met du ct du peuple.

Le mouvement des gilets jaunes c'est un bon dbut, un mouvement qui dure comme a dans le temps c'est impressionnant.




> Ce n'est pas une solution viable que chaque pays se replie sur lui-mme.


Ce n'est pas du repli sur soit que de dtruire l'UE...
Il n'y a pas d'quivalent  l'UE dans le reste du monde et pourtant il y a plein de pays qui se portent mieux que les pays membres de l'UE. L'UE c'est bien pour l'Allemagne parce qu'elle profite de l'euro qui est un deutschemark dvalu ce qui lui permet d'exporter des produits en Chine. Mais l'Allemagne commence  moins bien aller maintenant, elle a en plus elle dtient beaucoup de dettes qui ne seront jamais rembourses.

Avant l'UE il y a eu des priodes de prosprit aprs l'UE il y en aura aussi.

----------


## Gluups

> L'Europe c'est un sous continent. C'est l'UE qu'il faut dmonter et a finira bien par arriver. De plus en plus de gens ont compris que c'tait un projet qui ne fonctionnera jamais, au bout d'un moment il faut arrter les frais et tout arrter.


Nous sommes bien d'accord.
Le sujet n'est pas facile, car l'habitude de confondre les deux est tellement ancre que la discipline ncessaire pour distinguer les deux est astreignante. Bien sr, l'Europe ne peut pas tre dissoute en tant qu'entit gographique, c'est de l'Union Europenne que je parlais. Du coup j'ai cru a vident, et a ne l'tait pas.




> En 2017 Macron tait la candidat du systme, il tait omniprsent dans les mdias, il a t en premire page d'un paquet de magasines, il tait soutenu par tout le monde (le PS, le MoDem, Obama, etc).


La suite nous a renseigns sur la validit de ces critres.




> Il est catholique et pote avec Poutine, c'est surtout a que j'ai retenu.
> N'empche que mme avec une campagne ultra violente contre lui, il a fait un assez gros score.


Par des coups bas contre l'adversaire au premier tour, et par abandon au deuxime.
Ce n'est pas a qui fait un prsident reprsentatif.




> C'est quand mme compliqu de tenir avec les mdias et la justice contre soi (d'habitude la justice va extrmement lentement, par contre pour le Penelope Gate pendant la campagne a allait extrmement vite et a c'est calm aprs). Alors que des lus qui font croire que des gens bossent pour eux, juste pour gagner plus d'argent c'est commun.


C'est bien ce qui fait parler d'un coup mont.

(Ce n'est pas trs facile de rpondre  un message qui rpond  plusieurs : comme les enttes de citation n'apparaissent pas, c'est le changement de sujet qui marque le changement d'interlocuteur.)

----------


## Gluups

> Ben il y a quand mme le mouvement des gilets jaunes et plein d'autres manifestations et grve.
> Si vous voulez changer la constitution, la rpublique, et ce que vous voulez, il faut une rvolution, a commence par "on en a gros !", "pas content ! pas content ! pas content !" et a fini quand le gouvernement envoi l'arme contre le peuple et que l'arme refuse de suivre les ordres et se met du ct du peuple.
> 
> Le mouvement des gilets jaunes c'est un bon dbut, un mouvement qui dure comme a dans le temps c'est impressionnant.


Le mouvement des Gilets Jaunes a le mrite d'exister.
Macron a t trs content de lui en le dcrdibilisant par la mauvaise foi, probablement est-ce pour cette raison qu'il n'a pas pouss la violence plus loin, pourtant elle tait trs prsente chez lui.

Est-ce qu'il hsiterait  tirer dans la foule  balles relles si il ne russissait plus cela, a reste  voir.

L'autre voie, celle de pousser par les moyens qui existent officiellement, est forcment beaucoup plus longue.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'autre voie, celle de pousser par les moyens qui existent officiellement, est forcment beaucoup plus longue.


Jamais des types comme Etienne Chouard ne prendront le pouvoir.
Comme disait l'autre "If Voting Made a Difference, They Wouldn't Let Us Do It" qu'on retrouve plus tard en franais "Si voter changeait quelque chose, il y a longtemps que a serait interdit".

Bon aprs il y a Mlenchon qui parle du sixime rpublique, mais a me semble lger comme truc.
Il faudrait carrment sortir de la rpublique et faire autre chose, mais a n'arrivera pas par les urnes...
Essayez de mettre LFI au pouvoir pour voir.




> Macron a t trs content de lui en le dcrdibilisant par la mauvaise foi, probablement est-ce pour cette raison qu'il n'a pas pouss la violence plus loin, pourtant elle tait trs prsente chez lui.


C'est le protocole traditionnel, tous les ordres qu'on donne aux policiers sont fait pour nerver et provoquer les manifestants.
 force de respirer du gaz lacrymogne et de se faire charger, il y a des manifestants qui perdent un peu patiente, c'est  ce moment l que les camras de BFM TV, i24, CNews, France Info, etc, commencent  filmer.

En parallle on donne aux policiers l'ordre de fouiller les gilets jaunes mais de ne pas contrler les casseurs blackbloc et antifas. Comme a il y a de la casse et les mdias mettent a sur le dos des manifestants.
Si il y a 1% de casseurs dans la manifestation a peut foutre la merde, les mdias vont essayer d'amalgamer casseur et manifestant.




> Est-ce qu'il hsiterait  tirer dans la foule  balles relles


Les gens ne sont loin d'tre suffisamment  bout pour produire un mouvement susceptible de provoquer ce genre de raction de la part du gouvernement.
Bon aprs c'est possible qu'il y ait des grosses manifestations en 2021, je sais pas, mais ce sera loin d'tre au niveau d'une rvolution.

Peut-tre que les gros sites vont considrs que les critiques envers le gouvernement et les appelles  manifester sont des messages haineux et a va tre filtr directement.
Twitter ne veut pas prendre d'amende alors dans le doute il vaut mieux tout censurer.

----------


## pemmore

> Mails il n'est ps question de se replier sur soi-mme.
> Au contraire, si nous voulons construire l'Europe, il faut commencer par dissoudre l'Union Europenne. Les deux sont clairement incompatibles.
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne vois pas bien ce que a aurait de ngatif.
> Ben non j'ai pas tout  fait la mme approche, pour moi on devrait tre des rgions intgres  l'Europe et la disparition progressive du truc guerroyeur, gaspilleur, centralisateur entre les deux, c'tait notre rve et a le reste encore.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## abgech

Ce forum est-il bien le lieu pour avoir une discussion politique franco-franaise ?

La francophonie regroupe plus largement plus de personnes que de Franais, 284 millions. En admettant que pour la moiti d'entre eux le franais soit la langue quotidienne, cela fait 142 millions de personnes. Il y a donc 77 millions de gens dont le franais est la langue principale qui ne sont pas franais.

Alors, les querelles franco-franaises, gardez-les pour les forums qui sont fait pour cela.

----------


## pemmore

Comme beaucoup de Franais qui se disent de souche le Franais reste notre langue naturelle, mais ce n'est pas notre langue d'origine, et qu'une langue europenne crabouille le Franais comme elle a cras les notres a ne me fait ni chaud ni froid, justement l'Europe est soucieuse de nos langues vernaculaires bien plus que le France qui voudrait bien les voir totalement disparatre.

----------


## dukoid

> Ce forum est-il bien le lieu pour avoir une discussion politique franco-franaise ?
> 
> La francophonie regroupe plus largement plus de personnes que de Franais, 284 millions. En admettant que pour la moiti d'entre eux le franais soit la langue quotidienne, cela fait 142 millions de personnes. Il y a donc 77 millions de gens dont le franais est la langue principale qui ne sont pas franais.
> 
> Alors, les querelles franco-franaises, gardez-les pour les forums qui sont fait pour cela.



CHEF OUI CHEF  !

----------


## pemmore

> Mais de quoi vous parlez ? Je n'ai strictement rien compris. Plus je relis ce message plus j'ai mal  la tte, donc j'abandonne.
> 
> 
> Bof, de toute faon a va tre la merde dans le monde entier, l'conomie tait au bord du gouffre avant le confinement. ( cause de la finance et des banques)
> C'est un scnario indit, jamais autant de pays s'taient arrts en mme temps, on a aucune ide des consquences que a va avoir, mais on devrait se rapprocher du krach, comme en 1929 mais en beaucoup plus puissant.
> 
> 
> L'Europe c'est un sous continent. C'est l'UE qu'il faut dmonter et a finira bien par arriver. De plus en plus de gens ont compris que c'tait un projet qui ne fonctionnera jamais, au bout d'un moment il faut arrter les frais et tout arrter.
> 
> ...


L'Europe a t une excellente chose, un enrichissement une ouverture formidable, ce qui a noy l'Europe a t le tripatouillage des monnaies par de pseudo conomistes reconnus maintenant comme de dangereux incapables et a s'est fait  nos dpends principalement mais aussi de l'Italie, je ne parle pas que de l'Euro mais du serpent montaire qui a prcd, on liquide l'Euro et tout reprend sa place la France retrouve son industrie, l'tat retrouve une gestion plus saine un peu tout a sur le dos des pargnants (t'as du fric qui sert  rien (dont moi-mme), il s'vapore on ne va surtout pas pleurer). L'inflation est le signal que a bouge, c'est qu'on bosse plus qu'on gagne plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'Europe a t une excellente chose, un enrichissement une ouverture formidable


L'Europe c'est un sous continent, l j'imagine que vous voulez parler de l'UE.
Avant l'UE, les biens et les personnes traversaient dj trs bien les frontires. (de toute faon il y a moyen de faire des traits entre 2 nations)
L'UE n'a pas enrichi ni la France ni les Franais, puisque la France donne beaucoup plus qu'elle ne reoit (c'est ce qu'ils appellent un contributeur net), ensuite la France est perdante avec le libre change, puisque a cote plus cher de produire en France que dans nimporte quel autre pays membre de l'UE. (au lieu d'acheter des fraises franaises les gens achtent des fraises espagnoles)
L'UE c'est peut-tre positif pour certains polonais, hongrois, etc, mais pas pour les franais.

L'UE est trop lourde et trop contraignante. Ce n'est pas un projet viable, elle finira donc par seffondrer.
Mais aprs si a vous fait plaisir continuer de croire que l'UE c'est la paix ou n'importe quelle connerie.




> on liquide l'Euro et tout reprend sa place la France retrouve son industrie


Effectivement l'euro nous handicap gravement, malheureusement pour l'instant il n'y a pas de projet de sortie de l'euro...
Si on avait une monnaie nationale a nous ferait une variable de plus sur laquelle influer. Dj qu' cause de l'UE on ne contrle plus grand chose, on a de moins en moins de souverainet.




> L'inflation est le signal que a bouge, c'est qu'on bosse plus qu'on gagne plus.


Je ne sais pas exactement o on en est au niveau de l'inflation, mais ce qu'il y a de sr c'est qu'il y a des taux ngatifs, ce qui est un trs mauvais signe.
Les banques centrales font tourner la planche  billet comme jamais, ce qui d'habitude produit une hyper inflation (comme avec la crise des assignats en France ou en Allemagne dans les annes 1920), mais l elles ont bricol pour faire des taux ngatifs  la place de faire de l'hyperinflation.

Avant le confinement l'conomie allait dj trs mal, donc l a ne risque pas d'aller mieux...
Il devrait y avoir un paquet de pays qui vont entrer officiellement ne rcession.

Retour de l'inflation ? C'est surtout la dflation que l'on risque !



> Nous ne sommes pas dans les annes 70 o linflation surgissait de lhyper croissance et de la hausse des salaires des annes 60 : chmage lev depuis des annes, destruction de la demande avec le Covid, stagnation sculaire des salaires, forts taux dendettement : le spectre dflationniste est avec nous, et mme la hausse de limmobilier par exemple lui est d avec des taux bas qui expliquent la quasi-totalit des prix sur ce march.


====
Bon sinon en parlant d'euro et de faire revenir l'industrie en France, il y a cette vido qui est excellente (Lok Le Floch-Prigent, ancien prsident directeur gnral de EDF, de la SNCF ou encore de Elf) :

----------


## byrautor

Bon a suffit ! Ce n'est plus une discussion ! Adieu

----------


## dukoid

pas besoin d'tre un super conomiste diplm  la noix,  pas besoin de vous prendre la tte pour essayer d'expliquer votre point de vue
SUFFIT DE VOIR LE RSULTAT ! L'europe est une catastrophe

depuis 30 ans la chine rcupre les usines. l'allemagne leur vends des machines outils.... voil les 2 gagnants de la mondialisation et de l'europe

----------


## Ryu2000

> depuis 30 ans la chine rcupre les usines.


a vient du mondialisme et pas forcment de l'UE, peut-tre que sans UE ce serait arriv quand mme.
Par contre c'est vrai que la libre circulation des biens et des personnes  affaiblit la France. Des productions ont t dlocalises dans des pays de l'Est. Il y a eu galement eu l'histoire des travailleurs dtachs.

Aux USA il n'y a pas d'UE et la production est quand mme partie en Chine.

L'UE semble tre en train de se casser la gueule :
LAllemagne sapprte  torpiller lEuro  Bitcoin ronge son Frein



> Le tribunal constitutionnel fdral allemand a pris la planche  billets de la Banque Centrale Europenne en otage.* Aprs lItalie, cest maintenant lAllemagne qui menace de prcipiter limplosion de la Zone Euro.* Lt sera chaud du ct de Francfort.
> (...)
> Ces  Achats dobligations  sont plus connus sous le nom de  Quantitative Easing . Expliquons clairement de quoi il sagit avant de nous pencher sur les motivations des juges allemands :
> 
> Les Etats empruntent en permanence de largent auprs des banques commerciales. On dit dans le jargon quils font  rouler  leur dette. Cest- -dire quils empruntent des sommes toujours plus grandes afin de rembourser les emprunts prcdents plus les intrts, dans un cycle sans fin.
> 
> Lorsquun tat fait rouler sa dette, concrtement, il met des  obligations . Cest--dire des titres de dette stipulant que lEtat sengage  rembourser telle somme, plus des intrts,  telle date.
> 
> Ce sont ces obligations que la BCE achte via son  Quantitative Easing . Pour le dire autrement, la BCE cre de la monnaie ex nihilo et sen sert pour racheter ces obligations aux banques commerciales.
> ...

----------


## dukoid

> a vient du mondialisme et pas forcment de l'UE, peut-tre que sans UE ce serait arriv quand mme.
> Par contre c'est vrai que la libre circulation des biens et des personnes  affaiblit la France. Des productions ont t dlocalises dans des pays de l'Est. Il y a eu galement eu l'histoire des travailleurs dtachs.
> 
> Aux USA il n'y a pas d'UE et la production est quand mme partie en Chine.
> 
> L'UE semble tre en train de se casser la gueule :
> LAllemagne sapprte  torpiller lEuro  Bitcoin ronge son Frein


l'UE nous a t vendu comme protectrice et nous protge pas des effets ngatifs de la mondialisation bien au contraire elle en fait son idologie donc elle est 100% responsable
aux USA mme raisonnement, ils ont laiss faire la mondialisation.... bien que maintenant on voit trump se rebiffer, ce n'est pas pour rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> nous protge pas des effets ngatifs de la mondialisation bien au contraire elle en fait son idologie


Ouais c'est vrai que l'UE signe des accords de lire change avec la terre entire (sauf l'Iran, la Russie, la Core du Nord, etc).




> on voit trump se rebiffer, ce n'est pas pour rien.


Ouais les USA ne sont plus les vainqueurs de la mondialisation, la Chine a prit leur place.

----------


## pemmore

ce qui fait que la France est dans la panade.
Moi je suis de l'ouest de la France (Bretagne Pays de la Loire) ,
Faible chmage, balance commerciale positive, faible, mais le mrite d'xister, malgr des salaires plus faibles que le reste de la France, un patrimoine immobilier plus important par famille, ce qui fait que les clapiers  lapins sont pour les lapins.
Quid de la mondialisation?
Quel est le problme, avant la guerre de 40 c'taient les rgions les plus pauvres de la France, tellement pauvres qu'on n'a mme pas eu besoin de faire venir des trangers faire notre boulot en plein exode rural, on s'est retrouss les manches et boss, et les Chinois dans tout a? Ils boivent notre pinard, donnent notre lait  leurs bbs, bouffent nos porcs, etc ce sont des clients comme les autres. Est-ce gnant d'acheter des trucs qui ne viennent pas de chez-nous? Nous ne les avons jamais fabriqu.
Maintenant arrive une grve crise, bien sur on ne cherche plus  recruter des gens que de toute faon on n'esprait pas trouver,  mais a s'organise et redmarre, on a pass d'autres crises sans  rien lacher.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Huawei est sur le point de perdre le Brsil, car les tats-Unis ne financeront les infrastructures 5G brsiliennes qu' une seule condition :*
*que le Brsil tourne le dos  Huawei*

Dans une interview accorde au journal brsilien Folha de S.Paulo, l'ambassadeur amricain au Brsil, Todd Chapman a dclar que le retrait de Huawei du march brsilien est une question de  scurit nationale pour Washington et vise  protger les donnes et la proprit intellectuelle, ainsi que les informations sensibles des nations .

Le Brsil, l'un des plus grands marchs du gant chinois des tlcommunications Huawei, pourrait tre prt  cder ses contrats 5G aux acteurs europens des tlcommunications : Ericsson et Nokia. Les tats-Unis sont en pourparlers avec le gouvernement brsilien, ils proposent de financer l'infrastructure 5G  condition que le Brsil se dbarrasse de Huawei.

Ce serait une grande perte pour le gant chinois des tlcommunications, car l'entreprise a renforc sa prsence sur le march brsilien au cours des deux dernires dcennies. Huawei a men des essais 5G pour les quatre grandes entreprises de tlcommunications du Brsil : Telefonica Brasil SA, TIM Participacoes SA, America Movil's Claro et Oi SA. La socit a galement promis d'installer une usine  Sao Paulo d'ici 2022 avec un investissement de 800 millions de dollars.


Le march brsilien tait une valeur sre pour Huawei, mais maintenant que les tats-Unis sont prts  financer les cots d'infrastructure si le gouvernement brsilien se tourne vers les acteurs europens, l'accord semble trs improbable. Et cela signifierait une perte norme pour le gant chinois des tlcommunications.  Qui veut faire des investissements dans des pays o ses informations ne seront pas protges ? , sest interrog Chapman.

Antrieurement, les entreprises de tlcommunications canadiennes ont ferm la porte aux entreprises chinoises en raison de la pression amricaine. Deux entreprises de tlcommunications canadiennes (BCE et Telus Corp) ont dcid d'utiliser des quipements de Nokia et de Ericsson pour construire leurs rseaux 5G de nouvelle gnration au Canada.

Alors que Bell et Telus allaient certainement utiliser l'quipement 5G de Huawei pour dployer la technologie au Canada, les choses ont bascul en peu de temps. Bell qui utilise dj Huawei dans son rseau 4G existant, a exclu la participation de l'entreprise chinoise au dploiement de la 5G. Telus a dclar en fvrier de cette anne qu'il s'associerait  Huawei pour le dploiement de la technologie 5G dans le pays. Mais Bell et Telus ont tous deux rejet Huawei de manire assez virulente. Les trois principaux oprateurs de tlcommunications du Canada,  savoir Bell, Telus et Rogers, travaillent dsormais avec Nokia et Ericsson.

Les tats-Unis utilisent la mme mthode que celle utilise au Canada et, par consquent, Huawei risque une seconde secousse majeure dici quelques semaines.

Parmi les principaux fournisseurs des quipements 5G dans le monde (Altiostar, Cisco Systems, Datang Telecom/Fiberhome, Ericsson, Huawei, Nokia, Qualcomm, Samsung et ZTE), les trois socits chinoises ont pris la tte de la course (Huawei, Datang et ZTE), compte tenu des produits moins chers et plus efficaces. Notons que la raction hostile mondiale envers la Chine et les entreprises chinoises, en particulier les vendeurs d'quipements de tlcommunications, a entran la renaissance de deux entreprises europennes. Il s'agit de la multinationale sudoise Ericsson et de la socit finlandaise Nokia.

Le contrecoup  l'endroit de Huawei vient non seulement des gouvernements, mais aussi des acteurs du secteur des tlcommunications eux-mmes. Le gouvernement des tats-Unis a dj notifi aux pays europens d'utiliser les produits Ericsson, Nokia et Samsung  la place de Huawei. Ce que de nombreuses entreprises devraient suivre, car elles ne veulent pas avoir  dos l'administration Trump, au regard de l'importance des marchs amricains.

Les actions Ericsson et Nokia sont en hausse depuis quelques mois, aprs des annes de baisse constante, ceci grce  Donald Trump et au ressentiment envers la Chine et ses entreprises aprs l'apparition du Covid-19.

Source : Folha de S.Paulo

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des manuvres amricaines imposes  Huawei et des justifications lies  la scurit nationale avances par lambassadeur amricain ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Huawei signe un accord avec TomTom pour utiliser son service de cartographie dans ses smartphones, le Chinois rduit encore plus sa dpendance aux entreprises US

 ::fleche::  Voici 6 raisons pour lesquelles Huawei donne aux tats-Unis et  ses allis des cauchemars en matire de scurit informatique

 ::fleche::  Huawei poursuit le gouvernement des USA pour ce qu'il appelle une interdiction injuste, l'obligeant  rendre publiques ses accusations  son encontre

 ::fleche::  Aprs l'Allemagne et le Royaume-Uni, la Belgique blanchit Huawei, nouveau coup dur pour la campagne de diabolisation des tats-Unis ?

----------


## Darkzinus

On n'est pas  une ingrence prs

----------


## walfrat

J'ai bien envie de dire que l'ingrence, pour son unique profit videmment, c'est ce qui dfinit les USA depuis la fin de la WWII.

Oh et videmment, l'ingrence c'est loin d'tre limit qu'aux USA hein,

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Il faut dire merci  Trump ?   ::P: 
Il va donner un mini coup de pouce  l'conomie europenne
ouarffff

----------


## Gluups

> On se plaint des merdes et autres saloperies venant de Chine . Produisons en Europe ou aux USA ... On serait ou sont fabriques les composants et qui dveloppe les programmes . Pas des programmes fait par des hordes d'indiens sous pays dans des conditions plus que douteuses ... 
> 
> On relancerait l'emploi galement.


Oui, a fait un moment qu'on s'aperoit que la dmocratie ne nous tombera pas du ciel, il va bien falloir l'arracher.
Et plus nous allons y mettre du temps, plus a se fera dans la douleur.

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Le Royaume-Uni annonce le retrait total des quipements de Huawei de son rseau 5G dici  2027*
*Salignant ainsi sur la position de Donald Trump sur la Chine*

*La campagne mondiale des tats-Unis pour empcher ses allis les plus proches d'utiliser Huawei navait jusquici pas port de fruits ; du moins, pour ne citer que le cas du Royaume-Uni qui, au mois de janvier de lanne en cours, a autoris lentreprise chinoise  participer au dploiement de la 5G sur son territoire. On est dsormais en plein revirement puisque le gouvernement britannique annonce le retrait total des quipements de Huawei de son rseau 5G dici  2027. Le Royaume-Uni finit par saligner sur la position de Donald Trump sur la Chine.*


Les quipements de rseau de Huawei vont tre retirs des rseaux 5G du Royaume-Uni. Les oprateurs de tlcommunications ne seront pas autoriss  acheter de nouveaux quipements de tlcommunications 5G  la socit chinoise  partir de janvier prochain. Ils disposent de sept ans pour retirer la technologie existante du constructeur chinois de leur infrastructure 5G. Voil en substance le contenu de la rcente annonce du gouvernement britannique au sujet de ses choix en matire de dploiement de la technologie 5G sur son territoire.

On part donc dune situation o Huawei plafonne  35 % de parts de march (avec des quipements carts de parties centrales du rseau ou de zones gographiquement sensibles)  une autre o lentreprise va voir ses quipements compltement retirs des rseaux 5G du pays. La dcision va retarder le dploiement de la 5G de deux  trois ans et introduire des dpenses additionnelles estimes  2,5 milliards de dollars. 

Au cours des derniers mois, le gouvernement britannique a subi une pression croissante, tant  linternationall, pour que Huawei soit totalement mis en touche. Cette pression tire ses racines des craintes des experts en scurit que les quipements de Huawei constituent un risque pour la scurit nationale en permettant  Pkin d'espionner les pays occidentaux. La pression internationale est venue principalement des tats-Unis. Depuis mai 2019, Huawei est sur une liste dentits qui ne peuvent pas se fournir en technologies auprs des entreprises amricaines.

Au mois de mai de lanne en cours, les USA ont mme durci leur position en annonant de nouvelles sanctions contre Huawei. En vertu de ces nouvelles mesures qui doivent entrer en vigueur en septembre, Huawei et ses fournisseurs (comme le fabricant de puces TSMC) ne peuvent pas utiliser la technologie amricaine pour concevoir ou produire les produits de Huawei. Cest notamment sur cette dernire mesure que la dcision du Royaume-Uni de se passer de Huawei sappuie. Son application implique, daprs un rapport du service de renseignements lectroniques du Royaume-Uni, que limpossibilit pour Huawei de faire usage de la technologie amricaine signifie que les quipements du constructeur chinois sont douteux du point de vue de la scurit.

Le Premier ministre britannique Boris Johnson a galement subi des pressions de l'intrieur de son propre parti. Le gouvernement a essuy la plus grande dfaite de son mandat actuel en mars dernier. 38 dputs conservateurs votaient contre le gouvernement en faveur d'un amendement demandant la fin de l'utilisation d'quipements Huawei dans les rseaux 5G du pays d'ici 2023. Bien que le gouvernement a remport le vote, l'incident a mis la pression sur le premier ministre britannique pour qu'il adopte une position plus ferme.


En rponse  la nouvelle, un porte-parole de Huawei a qualifi la dcision de dcevante et a dclar que la socit est confiante que les nouvelles sanctions amricaines n'affecteront pas la rsilience ou la scurit des produits quelle fournit au Royaume-Uni. Il a jout que ces sanctions taient motives par la politique commerciale amricaine plutt que par la scurit et a exhort le gouvernement britannique  reconsidrer sa dcision.

La manuvre devrait toutefois profiter  Nokia et Ericsson qui sont les deux autres principaux fournisseurs de kits 5G. 

 Nous avons la capacit et l'expertise ncessaires pour remplacer tout l'quipement Huawei des rseaux britanniques  l'chelle et  la vitesse voulues, ce, avec un impact minimal sur les personnes qui utilisent les rseaux de nos clients , a dclar Nokia.

 Cette dcision lve l'incertitude qui ralentissait les investissements autour du dploiement de la 5G au Royaume-Uni et nous sommes prts  travailler avec les oprateurs britanniques pour respecter leur calendrier , a ajout Ericsson.

Le gros bmol derrire est quil sagit dentreprises qui fabriquent leurs quipements en Chine, ce qui dans la logique devrait aussi poser problme aux USA. En juin, le ministre amricain de la dfense a publi une liste de 20 socits qui, selon lui, avaient des liens troits avec l'arme chinoise. Parmi elles figurait Panda Electronics, la socit avec laquelle Ericsson dirige une usine de fabrication dans la ville chinoise de Nanjing.

Sources : gov.uk, Reuters 1, 2, 3 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de cette dcision ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  5G en Europe : Stphane Richard, le PDG d'Orange, s'oppose  l'exclusion de Huawei, une rponse au Commissaire europen au March intrieur, Thierry Breton
 ::fleche::  Trs critique, la loi  anti-Huawei  pour scuriser la 5G est dsormais une ralit, mais elle ne discrimine pas un quipementier en particulier
 ::fleche::  Le blocus Huawei de Trump flchit en Europe, qui ne veux pas prendre de retard dans le dploiement de la 5G

----------


## pemmore

On ne peut pas laisser des dictateurs grer la plante comme a, on se doit de refuser, ce qu'a fait De Gaulle  son poque.

----------


## deren

Et, il est o, le *De Gaulle* daujourdhui ?

----------


## abgech

Quelle diffrence entre tre espionn par la trs US NSA ou les services secrets chinois ?

Avec, peut-tre, l'avantage que les Chinois ont une civilisation multimillnaire derrire eux alors que les tatsuniens ne sont que des piciers enrichis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au cours des derniers mois, le gouvernement britannique a subi une pression croissante, tant  linternationall, pour que Huawei soit totalement mis en touche.


Les USA ont probablement fait du chantage pour que le Royaume Uni retire les quipements Huawei.




> Et, il est o, le *De Gaulle* daujourdhui ?


En Russie  ::P: 




> Quelle diffrence entre tre espionn par la trs US NSA ou les services secrets chinois ?


Quand ce sont les USA a ne compte pas car ils reprsentent le camps du bien  ::mouarf:: 
Peut-tre que plein de pays souffrent du syndrome de Stockholm, ils sont contents d'tre les otages des USA. 

Il y a pas mal de corrompu parmi les lites, certaines personnes semblent quasiment tre des agents de la CIA (Sarkozy, Edwy Plenel).
Il y aussi des histoires de Young Leader de la French American Foundation.
French-American Foundation - Young Leaders franais




> La manuvre devrait toutefois profiter  Nokia et Ericsson qui sont les deux autres principaux fournisseurs de kits 5G. 
> 
>  Nous avons la capacit et l'expertise ncessaires pour remplacer tout l'quipement Huawei des rseaux britanniques  l'chelle et  la vitesse voulues, ce, avec un impact minimal sur les personnes qui utilisent les rseaux de nos clients , a dclar Nokia.


C'est sympa de passer par Nokia et Ericsson, malheureusement ces entreprises ont t infiltr par les services secrets US.

5G : pourquoi Washington s'intresse  Nokia et Ericsson



> Voil qui a le mrite d'tre clair. Cela fait des annes que l'on prte aux Etats-Unis la volont de lancer, un jour, un raid sur l'un des champions europens des quipements tlcoms,  savoir le finlandais Nokia et le sudois Ericsson. Ce dernier, par exemple, est souvent cit comme une cible de choix pour l'amricain Cisco, un cador des infrastructures de rseaux. Mais ce jeudi, le gouvernement du pays de l'Oncle Sam a mis les pieds dans le plat. Le ministre amricain de la Justice, Bill Barr, a publiquement propos, lors d'un colloque, que *les Etats-Unis  prennent le contrle  de Nokia ou d'Ericsson,  soit directement, soit  travers un consortium d'entreprises prives amricaines et allies .*

----------


## el_slapper

> Et, il est o, le *De Gaulle* daujourdhui ?


Vu le criminel colonialiste autoritaire et manipulateur qu'tait le vrai, on doit facilement trouver des quivalents de nos jours.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Tout le Commonwealth contre la Chine. Celui qui veut se donner les moyens de comprendre l'empire doit regarder ce cas precis.

----------


## weed

> Quelle diffrence entre tre espionn par la trs US NSA ou les services secrets chinois ?
> 
> Avec, peut-tre, l'avantage que les Chinois ont une civilisation multimillnaire derrire eux alors que les tatsuniens ne sont que des piciers enrichis.


La Chine a tout de mme un cot totalitaire. Tu peux utiliser n'importe quelle application aux US alors qu'en Chine, tu es oblig d'utiliser une unique application pour communiquer. Certaines applications sont bloqu uniquement en Chine, il faut passer un VPN. 
Normalement Hong Kong aurait du avoir une certaine indpendance jusqu' une certaine date mais non, le gouvernement veut imposer son systme de force  Hong Kong. 
Si tu veux monter une socit, il t'ai bien plus simple de la monter aux US. Je ne crois mme pas que ce soit possible de le faire en Chine sans tre sponsoris par une entreprise Chinoise. 

Bref je prfre les US. Par contre je ne cauntionne pas l'espionnage des GAFAM

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> La Chine a tout de mme un cot totalitaire. Tu peux utiliser n'importe quelle application aux US alors qu'en Chine, tu es oblig d'utiliser une unique application pour communiquer. Certaines applications sont bloqu uniquement en Chine, il faut passer un VPN. 
> Normalement Hong Kong aurait du avoir une certaine indpendance jusqu' une certaine date mais non, le gouvernement veut imposer son systme de force  Hong Kong. 
> Si tu veux monter une socit, il t'ai bien plus simple de la monter aux US. Je ne crois mme pas que ce soit possible de le faire en Chine sans tre sponsoris par une entreprise Chinoise. 
> 
> Bref je prfre les US. Par contre je ne cauntionne pas l'espionnage des GAFAM


Un avantage en Chine, il n'y a pas 36 milles applications et canaux pour communiquer avec l'administration par exemple . Revers de la mdaille c'est tout est centralis donc surveill .

Aux USA et dans le monde europen c'est des milliers de canaux pour discuter avec l'administration. La surveillance est assure par des oprateurs prive. Certes ce n'est pas mieux ...

----------


## pemmore

> Vu le criminel colonialiste autoritaire et manipulateur qu'tait le vrai, on doit facilement trouver des quivalents de nos jours.


En tant que Breton j'opine, (je dirais comme les Ecossais on sera un jour libres mais sans guerre) sinon c'est lui qui a libr en 1962 tous les peuples que les Franais avaient coloniss : "autodtrmination!" malheureusement Mayotte a choisi de rester franaise, sinon tout le monde s'est tir,  mon plus grand bonheur, chaque peuple qui se libre est une grande joie pour moi, j'esprais pour la catalogne, l'Espagne une pseudo dmocratie, berk! donc un dcolonisateur qui tait dj son but en 1945.

----------


## pemmore

> L'Inde n'a pas besoin de la tech chinoise, ils peuvent mme mieux faire, sans pirater le savoir faire des concurrents... Et avoir confiance dans la dictature ? Moahaha 
> Ils font pas mieux que les Amricains dans la guerre commerciale mme chantage.


J'avoue tre tonn de la qualit, de l'esthtique de productions indiennes, franchement si c'tait en vente en France pour un tarif similaire je serais acheteur.
Bien moins persuad en informatique c'est tout de mme eux qui ont programm le Boeing  qui se croit  la foire du trne!

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Huawei voudrait court-circuiter les approvisionnements d'entreprises US via la juridiction US sur les brevets,*
*afin de lutter contre l'administration Trump qui l'a cart du march de l'infrastructure rseau * 

Mettre Huawei sur liste noire l'a peut-tre empch de profiter des licences sur une technologie amricaine critique, mais Huawei cherche  gnrer des revenus par d'autres moyens. Huawei a dpos des demandes de violation de brevet contre Verizon ainsi que pour des produits que Verizon acquiert auprs d'autres socits amricaines telles que Cisco et Hewlett-Packard ; Huawei exige le paiement de royalties pour des centaines de brevets. Les brevets de Huawei ne sont pas ncessairement utiliss dans les produits des entreprises, mais Huawei est autoris  utiliser le processus juridique pour contraindre le tribunal  se pencher sur les informations confidentielles de Verizon et de ses fournisseurs. Des observateurs pensent que Huawei pourrait alors utiliser illgalement ces donnes pour enrichir ses connaissances sur les produits et technologies de ses concurrents.

Pour ne rien arranger, un changement de politique des tats-Unis sur les technologies standardises a involontairement suraliment le jeu de brevets de Huawei, donnant la possibilit au Chinois de revenir sur ses engagements antrieurs d'accorder des licences quitables sur ses brevets. Cela pourrait empcher les titulaires de licence en aval d'expdier et de vendre des produits, ce qui pourrait nuire  de nombreuses entreprises amricaines.

En ce qui concerne l'industrie mobile, l'analyste Richard Windsor explique que si la 5G tait un avion, les brevets des moteurs, les ailerons et les ailes (les brevets essentiels standard ou SEP) sont dtenus par Qualcomm, Nokia et Ericsson tandis que Huawei dtient les brevets pour les chariots de boissons ainsi que pour les siges. En 2019, Nokia a gnr 740 millions de dollars de revenus en royalties ; Ericsson, environ 800 millions de dollars. Le seul chiffre comparable pour Huawei est un  gain / (perte) net  de 98 millions de dollars pour 2018, not dans ses tats financiers. Ce chiffre montre la faible valeur des brevets de Huawei.

Cependant, bien que tous les brevets ne soient pas gaux, les titulaires de brevets ont un accs gal aux tribunaux amricains. En tant que tel, Huawei, rcemment considr comme une socit-cran pour l'arme chinoise, utilise ses brevets de manire spculative alors qu'il fait face  un ventail d'accusations : vol de secrets commerciaux, fraude lectronique et obstruction  la justice ; blanchiment d'argent, complot en vue de frauder les tats-Unis et violations des sanctions ; et complot de racket et complot pour voler des secrets commerciaux.


Les technologies standardises utilises dans de nombreuses entreprises et produits (5G, Bluetooth, WiFi, etc.) sont bases sur les propritaires de brevets qui acceptent volontairement de concder sous licence leurs brevets en vertu des accords FRAND (quitables, raisonnables et non discriminatoires). Les propritaires de brevets adoptent cette structure, car elle leur permet de tirer des revenus de leurs brevets tandis que d'autres entreprises paient des frais pour mettre en uvre la norme (souvent de manire innovante, en gnrant des produits plus nombreux, diffrents et meilleurs pour le consommateur). Mais FRAND et d'autres accords de bonne foi contraignent galement les titulaires de SEP, les empchant de s'engager dans des pratiques de licence discriminatoires telles que refuser  un concurrent l'accs  la technologie. Une fois qu'un accord FRAND est conclu, les titulaires de brevets ne peuvent plus reculer et retenir captives les entreprises en refusant d'accorder une licence. Comme l'explique Michael Rosen, avocat plaidant en matire de brevets et associ  l'American Enterprise Institute,  les propritaires de SEP sont, par dfinition, obligs de ngocier de bonne foi pour fournir une licence aux conditions FRAND. S'ils abusent de leurs obligations FRAND, ils ne devraient pas avoir le droit d'en rcolter les bnfices .

Auparavant, la politique amricaine obligeait en fait les titulaires de SEP  tenir leurs accords FRAND. Cependant, la nouvelle politique publie conjointement en 2019 par le ministre de la Justice (DOJ), le US Patent and Trademark Office (USPTO) et le National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST), modifie l'quilibre des pouvoirs entre le propritaire et le licenci du SEP en supprimant d'importants obstacles juridiques au refus d'un titulaire de brevet de concder sous licence ses brevets  des concurrents ou  des fournisseurs de composants. Huawei, malheureusement, est susceptible de militariser ce changement pour punir les entreprises amricaines. En outre, Huawei peut galement refuser d'accorder des licences  des fournisseurs de composants tiers pour les entreprises amricaines, voire demander une injonction pour fermer efficacement les chanes d'approvisionnement pour les produits amricains.

Il est probable que l'administration Trump n'avait tout simplement pas rflchi  la manire dont Huawei retournerait la loi amricaine sur les brevets contre les entreprises amricaines, car le prsident Donald Trump et son quipe ont constamment men la charge pour dbarrasser les infrastructures de communication aux tats-Unis et chez leurs allis du contrle des entreprises chinoises, en particulier en ce qui concerne la 5G. Nanmoins, le Ministre pourrait touffer cette initiative de l'entreprise chinoise dans luf en clarifiant quelles parties peuvent demander une licence et en interdisant que des injonctions soient introduites par des parties qui ont accept un engagement FRAND. Dans cette optique, les Snateurs Marco Rubio (R-FL) et John Cornyn (R-TX) ont propos des projets de loi pour empcher Huawei (et potentiellement toute entreprise ajoute  la liste noire) d'abuser de ces avantages qui sont censs profiter aux acteurs lgitimes du march. 

Source : nouvelle politique sur les brevets, analyse de Richard Windsor, analyse de Bird&Bird, chefs d'accusation contre Huawei au sein du ministre de la Justice (vol de secrets commerciaux, fraude lectronique et obstruction  la justice; blanchiment d'argent, complot en vue de frauder les tats-Unis et violations des sanctions; et complot de racket et complot pour voler des secrets commerciaux), proposition de loi des Snateurs

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette stratgie ?

----------


## marc.collin

marrant il y a le 1 ans, le cabinet IPlytics arrivait avec des chiffres diffrent: https://www.iplytics.com/wp-content/...-Race_2019.pdf




> La premire rponse rside dans le nombre de familles de brevets essentiels dposes (une famille de brevets essentiels correspond  des brevets incontournables dposs dans plusieurs pays sur une mme invention). Selon lanalyse du cabinet IPlytics de juillet 2019, Huawei arrive en tte avec 2 160 familles de brevets essentiels dposes, devant Nokia (1 516), ZTE (1 424), LG (1 359), Samsung (1 353) et Ericsson (1 058).





> Mais Nokia dtient le plus grand nombre de familles de brevets essentiels obtenues (1 134), devant LG (1 100), Samsung (1 015), Huawei (608), Qualcomm (536) et Ericsson (525). Cela signifie que Nokia a commenc  dposer ses brevets plus tt que Huawei et Ericsson.





> Le deuxime indicateur est le nombre de contributions techniques au 3GPP. Il illustre le poids des quipementiers dans la construction du standard. L encore, Huawei gagne avec 13 155 contributions, contre 10 528 pour Ericsson et 8 103 pour Nokia. Mais le cabinet IPlytics fait remarquer que les contributions se font par groupes de plusieurs industriels. En prenant en compte le poids des participants, Ericsson lemporte avec 9 398 contributions, contre 11 989 pour Huawei et 3 851 pour Nokia.





> la prsence des quipementiers dans les runions de travail des comits de normalisation. Huawei se classe toujours premier avec la participation  1 717 runions, contre 1 171 pour Ericsson, 1 116 pour Samsung et 872 pour Nokia.


le portrait est un peu diffrent

----------


## Invit

mon dieu, ce post vire au complotisme primaire...

oui, les chinois espionnent tout et tout le monde, volent les brevets  tour de bras et font preuve d'une mauvaise fois critique quand ils s'en dfendent.
oui, les amricains font pareil ( une chelle moindre, cela tant).

 tous ceux qui se demandent quelle est la diffrence entre espionnage chinois et amricain, c'est simple : l'un est une dictature dont la culture est  l'oppose de la notre, l'autre une dmocratie plus ou moins allie (selon le temps et le prsident), que l'on a contribu  crer, dont la culture s'inspire de la notre et dont notre culture s'inspire en retour.

facile de savoir qui peut faire le plus de dgts avec les infos rcoltes... et il ne s'agit mme plus ici de dgts en fait, mais de rouleau compresseur industriel.
les tats-unis font au moins semblant de respecter les accords que l'on passe avec eux, quitte  en sortir officiellement quand ils ne leur conviennent plus.

essayez d'avoir des lanceurs d'alerte en chine, par exemple... si quelqu'un s'amusait  balancer les agissements du gouvernement, la chine se contenterait de dire soit "oui, et alors ?" (version interne), soit "c'est faux !! mme si eux ont des preuves irrfutables, c'est faux !!" (version internationale).

----------


## Ryu2000

> oui, les amricains font pareil ( une chelle moindre, cela tant).


La Chine ne peut pas atteindre le niveau d'espionnage des USA, les services US ont accs  tous les emails du monde entier, toutes les thses de tous les chercheurs sont aspires par la surveillance US.
Les grosses entreprises US sont contraintes de collaborer avec les renseignements (rien qu'avec les logiciels Microsoft, et les outils de Google il y a dj de quoi faire).
Vous tes familier avec les rvlations des lanceurs d'alertes comme Julian Assange et Edward Snowden ?
C'tait le gouvernement US qui coutait les conversation d'Hollande et pas le gouvernement chinois...
FranceLeaks : Obama assure Hollande que la NSA ne l'coute plus




> l'un est une dictature dont la culture est  l'oppose de la notre, l'autre une dmocratie plus ou moins allie


Je ne sais pas si on peut parler de dictature, mais effectivement la culture US est  l'oppose de la notre  ::P:  ::mouarf:: 
La Chine est notre allie, nous n'avons pas de problme avec elle.

Comme disait Franois Mitterand :
_ La France ne le sait pas, mais nous sommes en guerre avec lAmrique. Oui, une guerre permanente, une guerre vitale, une guerre conomique, une guerre sans mort apparemment. Oui, ils sont trs durs les Amricains, ils sont voraces, ils veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde. Cest une guerre inconnue, une guerre permanente, sans mort apparemment et pourtant une guerre  mort._ 




> essayez d'avoir des lanceurs d'alerte en chine


Les lanceurs d'alertes chinois seraient protg par la terre entire, alors qu'aucun pays n'a voulu protger les lanceurs d'alertes US.
Julian Assange a demand l'asile en France et il n'a rien eu.
Julian Assange :  En maccueillant, la France accomplirait un geste humanitaire 
C'est pareil pour Edward Snowden :
La France exclut toujours daccorder lasile  Edward Snowden

----------


## yahiko

Il ne faudrait pas utiliser la citation prsume de Mitterrand  tort et  travers.
Les USA sont voraces comme la France et la GB l'ont t  leur apoge.
Comme la Chine est vorace dans sa sphre d'influence, qui ne cesse de s'tendre.

En l'absence d'unit ou de cohrence  l'chelon europen, en attendant, que prfre-t-on ?

Poursuivre une alliance qui malgr tout ce qu'on en dit ou en pense nous a tout de mme libr en 1945, nous a prserv d'un autre empire, l'URSS. Et qui malgr un certain bellicisme et des entorses  ce qu'on appellerait le droit international, reste tout de mme plus proche de nos valeurs. Les Etats-Unis sont de toute manire les hritiers de l'Europe.

Ou bien, on ferme les yeux sur ce qui fait encore ce pourquoi la France est entendue et respecte de par le monde : Les Droits de l'Homme, qui seraient devenus ringards parat-il.

J'ai parfois l'impression que nous avons perdu de vue la valeur de la Libert. Mme si notre systme politique est encore loin d'tre parfait, est-ce une raison de tout abandonner pour pseudo-amitie avec ce qui est quoiqu'on en dise une dictature ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les USA sont voraces comme la France et la GB l'ont t  leur apoge.


La philosophie des USA est beaucoup plus vorace que celle de la France.




> En l'absence d'unit ou de cohrence  l'chelon europen, en attendant, que prfre-t-on ?


Non mais c'est chouette de passer par Nokia ou Ericsson, ce n'est pas pire que prendre Huawei ou Cisco.




> Poursuivre une alliance qui malgr tout ce qu'on en dit ou en pense nous a tout de mme libr en 1945


C'est faux, en ralit c'est l'URSS qui a fait le gros du travail, d'ailleurs la quasi totalit des camps ont t libr par l'URSS.
On a rcrit l'histoire pour effacer le rle de l'URSS dans la libration.
Les USA ont pu faire leur plan Marshall et imposer les produits US en France.

Mme les mdias mainstreams reconnaissent le rle de l'URSS dans la dfaite allemande :
Vous croyez que ce sont les Etats-Unis qui ont le plus contribu  la dfaite nazie? Dtrompez-vous
Si les USA n'taient pas venus, on aurait quand mme t libr.




> Et qui malgr un certain bellicisme et des entorses  ce qu'on appellerait le droit international, reste tout de mme plus proche de nos valeurs.


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
La France et les USA ne partagent pas du tout les mmes valeurs.




> pourquoi la France est entendue et respecte de par le monde : Les Droits de l'Homme


 ::ptdr:: 
Les droits de l'homme a a toujours t n'importe quoi ! Par exemple ils ont t utilis par des types comme Jules Ferry pour justifier la colonisation.
C'est comme les USA qui vont mettre en place des dictatures partout o il y a des ressources au nom de la dmocratie.

Le but des droits de l'homme c'est d'imposer une vision  la terre entire. On n'a pas  s'occuper des autres pays, ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent. Qu'ils grent bien leurs pays comme ils le veulent. On n'a pas de leon  leur donner.




> Mme si notre systme politique est encore loin d'tre parfait, est-ce une raison de tout abandonner pour pseudo-amitie avec ce qui est quoiqu'on en dise une dictature ?


La France est pote avec l'Arabie Saoudite, le Bahren, le Qatar, Isral, etc.
Au niveau dmocratie et droit de l'homme ils sont pire que la Chine.

Nous n'avons aucune raison d'tre moins pote avec la Chine qu'avec les USA.
Peut-tre que les nations europennes auraient plus intrt  se rapprocher de la Chine que des USA.
Il existe un projet de nouvelles routes de la soie. Peut-tre que des nations europennes vont exporter plus de produit vers la Chine.

Il y a des pays qui commercent un peu avec la Chine :
"La Chine joue un rle beaucoup plus important pour l'Allemagne que pour tous les autres pays de l'UE", relve le spcialiste Jrgen Matthes



> *En 2019, la Chine a t pour la quatrime anne conscutive le premier partenaire commercial de lAllemagne avec un volume total dchanges de prs de 200 milliards deuros.* Lconomie allemande est-elle trop dpendante de ce march ?


Nous n'avons pas de raison d'tre plus pote avec les USA qu'avec la Chine, et nous n'avons pas de raison de faire un choix.
On devrait tre libre de commercer avec l'Iran, les USA, le Venezuela, la Chine, sans que personne vienne nous faire chier.
Peugeot vendait beaucoup de voitures en Iran, General Motors a bricol un truc pour lui prendre la place...

2013 :
Comment General Motors veut empcher Peugeot et Renault de revenir en Iran
2018 :
PSA et Renault menacs en Iran par les sanctions de Trump
Les USA nous empchent de vendre des Peugeot en Iran, donc ce ne sont clairement pas nos amis.
Les USA sont des brutes qui nous harclent.

----------


## yahiko

La dmocratie n'est plus tendance. C'est le sentiment que j'observe sur les rseaux sociaux.
On en vient  prfrer l'autoritarisme "clair" d'un Poutine ou d'un Xi Jinping en face d'une soupe politique insipide que nous offre nos parlements d'Europe Occidentale ou d'Amrique du Nord.
Bien sr que nous partageons bien plus de valeur avec les Etats-Unis qu'avec la Chine. Il suffit de voyager un minimum pour s'en rendre compte.
Cela n'empche pas que les Etats-Unis ont leur spcificits culturelles, tout comme l'Italie a les siennes.

Nous sommes les enfants d'Athnes.

Et nous sommes en train de renier notre hritage et notre civilisation en nous jetant dans les bras du nouveau Tsar de Russie ou du Parti Unique de la Chine et de sa Rpublique (sic) Populaire (re-sic).

Dans le discours anti-amricain, je relve souvent notre propre aveux d'impuissance. On reproche souvent  autrui ce que nous aimerions pouvoir faire, mais que nous ne pouvons pas ou plus faire. C'est le drame de l'Europe.

Alors, on rcrit l'Histoire, en minimisant le rle des Amricains lors de la 2nde Guerre Mondiale. Pourtant, sans eux, sans leurs ressources industrielles, ptrolifres, et aussi humaines, nous serions encore sous domination Nazi. Dire le contraire n'est pas srieux. L'URSS a certes beaucoup contribu  la victoire aussi, mais je suis heureux et reconnaissant que les Amricains aient dbarqu en Normandie et aient libre la France, avant les Sovitiques. Le sort des tats satellites sous occupation sovitique ne me fera jamais rver.

La Chine est une dictature, tout comme l'Arabie Saoudite ou le Qatar. Ceux qui mprisent l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar (j'en fais partie), restez cohrent, mprisez la Chine.

Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est pourtant vers a que nous souhaitons aller dans des discours de plus en plus nombreux sur la Toile. A vouloir juste un hypothtique bonheur, sans la libert, nous n'aurons ni l'un, et ni l'autre.

Les responsables de la situation de la France, ils sont connus de tous, c'est nous-mme. Pas juste le Prsident, pas juste le Premier Ministre, pas les dputs et la classe politique forcment corrompue et/ou incomptente. Mais  toi et  moi.

Le venin qui circule sur la Toile envers tout ce qui ne va pas, c'est surtout le reflet de notre propre lchet, de notre propre manque de courage, de notre propre passivit que nous dplorons.

Il y a un vrai combat  mener. C'est un combat envers nous-mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors, on rcrit l'Histoire, en minimisant le rle des Amricains lors de la 2nde Guerre Mondiale. 
> (...)
> L'URSS a certes beaucoup contribu  la victoire


L'histoire a effectivement t rcrite, depuis 1945 les franais minimisent de plus en plus le rle de l'URSS dans la dfaite de l'Allemagne, alors que c'est de trs loin le facteur principal.
[Lenseignement de lignorance] Quelle est la nation qui a le plus contribu  la dfaite de lAllemagne en 1945 ?












> Pourtant, sans eux, sans leurs ressources industrielles, ptrolifres, et aussi humaines, nous serions encore sous domination Nazi.


Et donc on doit rester totalement soumis aux USA pour l'ternit ?
Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont venus violer des parisiennes, qu'il faut qu'on tolre toutes les saloperies qu'ils nous font subir.
Viols durant la libration de la France



> *Les GI noirs sont persuads* par les rcits de leurs ans qui ont sjourn en France pendant la Premire Guerre mondiale *que les Franaises nont aucune rticence  faire lamour avec des Noirs*.
> (...)
> En 1945, aprs la fin de la guerre en Europe, Le Havre est rempli de soldats amricains en attente d'tre rapatris dans leurs pays. Des habitants crivent au maire que certaines femmes ont t  attaques, violes  et qu'il s'agit  *d'un rgime de terreur impos par des bandits en uniforme* . Un propritaire de caf du Havre tmoigne :  Nous nous attendions  des amis qui ne nous feraient pas honte de notre dfaite, au lieu de cela, il y eut seulement l'incomprhension, les mauvaises manires et l'arrogance des conqurants . Un tel comportement est aussi constat  Cherbourg. Un rsident dclare qu' *avec les Allemands, les hommes devaient se camoufler. Mais avec les Amricains, nous avons d cacher les femmes* .





> La Chine est une dictature, tout comme l'Arabie Saoudite ou le Qatar. Ceux qui mprisent l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar (j'en fais partie), restez cohrent, mprisez la Chine.


Et ceux qui se mettent  genoux devant l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar et Isral qu'est-ce qu'ils doivent faire ?
Le gouvernement franais est trs copain avec ces 3 pays.
La France est-elle un paradis fiscal pour les Qataris grce  Sarkozy ?
Un site saoudien pour clbrer lamour entre la France et lArabie Saoudite
L'Arabie saoudite lance son mdia francophone, l'ambassade de France applaudit

===
Bref, il faut commencer  se dfendre face aux USA, y'en a marre d'tre leur paillasson.
On n'a pas  accepter que les USA nous espionnent, qu'ils rachtent nos entreprises, qu'ils nous empchent de commercer avec qui on veut, ils font tout pour nous handicaper.
Les USA ne sont pas nos amis, ce sont nos harceleurs.

Jamais la Chine aura les moyens de nous contrler comme le font les USA aujourd'hui.
Les USA sont en train de perdre le leadership et c'est trs bien.

----------


## Invit

> La Chine ne peut pas atteindre le niveau d'espionnage des USA, les services US ont accs  tous les emails du monde entier, toutes les thses de tous les chercheurs sont aspires par la surveillance US.
> Les grosses entreprises US sont contraintes de collaborer avec les renseignements (rien qu'avec les logiciels Microsoft, et les outils de Google il y a dj de quoi faire).


Il y a une infinie diffrence entre la capacit de rcupration de donnes, et l'effectivit de celle-ci. La capacit est moindre pour les chinois (et encore), l'effectivit mille fois suprieure.
Il ne se cachent mme plus quand ils installent des micros par dizaines dans les chambres des diplomates franais qui ont le malheur de passer par chez eux...




> Vous tes familier avec les rvlations des lanceurs d'alertes comme Julian Assange et Edward Snowden ?
> C'tait le gouvernement US qui coutait les conversation d'Hollande et pas le gouvernement chinois...
> FranceLeaks : Obama assure Hollande que la NSA ne l'coute plus


parlons-en ! au moins, les amricains en ont.
je vous invite  vous renseigner sur les lanceurs d'alerte chinois... pour les rares dont on a connaissance (qui ne disparaissent pas purement et simplement, soit dans un camp de travail, soit tout court), ils ne se cachent mme pas de les dessouder ou de les laisser mourir misrablement aprs avoir dtruits leurs vies (on reparle du mdecin qui avait alert le premier sur le/la COVID-19 ??)





> Je ne sais pas si on peut parler de dictature, mais effectivement la culture US est  l'oppose de la notre


bien moins que la culture chinoise, cependant




> La Chine est notre allie, nous n'avons pas de problme avec elle.


si, infiniment plus, dont la majeure partie du public n'a pas conscience, juste parce qu'ils sont simplement passs sous silence au nom du profit.




> Comme disait Franois Mitterand :
> _ La France ne le sait pas, mais nous sommes en guerre avec lAmrique. Oui, une guerre permanente, une guerre vitale, une guerre conomique, une guerre sans mort apparemment. Oui, ils sont trs durs les Amricains, ils sont voraces, ils veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde. Cest une guerre inconnue, une guerre permanente, sans mort apparemment et pourtant une guerre  mort._


citer un des prsidents les plus sacraliss et pourtant les plus critiquables pour sa politique extrieure, prcisment sur un contexte de politique extrieure... c'est un argument d'autorit risible.




> Les lanceurs d'alertes chinois seraient protg par la terre entire, alors qu'aucun pays n'a voulu protger les lanceurs d'alertes US.


pour ceux qui sortent vivants et libres du pays, du moins. les lanceurs d'alertes amricains sont infiniment plus nombreux, ce n'est pas pour rien (cf : plus haut)
et je doute qu'un lanceur d'alerte chinois trouve meilleur accueil ici qu'un amricain, pour les mmes raisons de politique. quoique, les amricains pourraient filer suffisamment de pognon en sous-main pour nous convaincre de le faire...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La capacit est moindre pour les chinois (et encore), l'effectivit mille fois suprieure.


Pourquoi l'effectivit serait plus importante pour la Chine ?
Les USA ont accs aux emails, aux messages privs, aux appelles de tout le monde.  quoi a accs la Chine ? Est-ce que vous utilisez un OS chinois ? Est-ce que vous utilisez une boite email chinoise ? Est-ce que vous utilisez des logiciels de communication chinois ?




> Il ne se cachent mme plus quand ils installent des micros par dizaines dans les chambres des diplomates franais qui ont le malheur de passer par chez eux...


Je n'ai jamais vu passer cette information. Par contre on sait que les USA ont mis sur coute tous les chefs d'tats. Les services US peuvent avoir accs  toutes les donnes prives de tout le monde. Il y a un beaucoup de gens qui utilisent Windows, Android, ios, macos.




> si, infiniment plus, dont la majeure partie du public n'a pas conscience, juste parce qu'ils sont simplement passs sous silence au nom du profit.


Les USA nous posent beaucoup plus de problme que la Chine.
La France n'est pas soumise  la Chine comme elle l'est avec les USA.




> c'est un argument d'autorit risible.


Ben en attendant sur ce point il avait totalement raison.
Je vais citer De Gaulle, lui il tait excellent en politique extrieure donc il n'y aura rien  redire :



> *Le grand problme*, maintenant que laffaire dAlgrie est rgle, *cest limprialisme amricain*. Le problme est en nous, parmi nos couches dirigeantes, parmi celles des pays voisins. Il est dans les ttes.


Charles de Gaulle : Le grand problme, cest limprialisme amricain, il est dans les ttes

De Gaulle avait compris le truc, d'ailleurs il a envoy des bateaux pour redonner les dollars US et rcuprer l'or franais.
Lor de la France, De Gaulle et le mouvement de rapatriement



> Cest fascinant  la lumire de ce que Charles de Gaulle disait en 1965 :
> 
>  Le fait que de nombreux tats acceptent, par principe, des dollars au mme titre que de lor pour compenser, le cas chant, les dficits que prsente,  leur profit, la balance amricaine des paiements, amne les tats-Unis  sendetter gratuitement vis--vis de ltranger. En effet, ce quils lui doivent, ils le lui paient, tout au moins en partie, avec des dollars quil ne tient qu eux dmettre, au lieu de les leur payer totalement avec de lor, dont la valeur est relle, quon ne possde que pour lavoir gagn et quon ne peut transfrer  dautres sans risque et sans sacrifice. ()
> 
> tant donn la secousse universelle quune crise survenant dans ce domaine entranerait probablement, nous avons en effet toutes raisons de souhaiter que soient pris,  temps, les moyens de lviter. Nous tenons donc pour ncessaire que les changes internationaux stablissent, comme ctait le cas avant les grands malheurs du monde, sur une base montaire indiscutable et qui ne porte la marque daucun pays en particulier.
> 
> Quelle base ? En vrit, on ne voit pas qu cet gard il puisse y avoir de critre, dtalon, autres que lor. Eh ! oui, lor, qui ne change pas de nature, qui se met, indiffremment, en barres, en lingots ou en pices, qui na pas de nationalit, qui est tenu, ternellement et universellement, comme la valeur inaltrable et fiduciaire par excellence.





> je doute qu'un lanceur d'alerte chinois trouve meilleur accueil ici qu'un amricain


Moi je suis sr que si.
La France n'est pas soumise  la Chine comme elle soumise aux USA. Donc la France n'aurait pas de raison de ne pas protger les lanceurs d'alertes chinois.
Les gouvernements franais critiquent souvent la Chine, ils ne critiquent jamais les USA, les derniers qui ont tenu tte aux USA c'est Chirac et Jospin, ils ont refus de participer  la guerre d'Irak et ils ont rsist sur d'autres sujets.
En revanche Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron sont  fond pro USA.
Sarkozy a donn des tonnes d'or franais contre des dollars qui ne valent rien.
Sarkozy a fait assassiner Kadhafi pour le bnfice des USA.

Covid-19 : Emmanuel Macron critique la Chine, Pkin nie toute "dissimulation"
Le gouvernement critique la Chine, mais il ne critique jamais les USA, l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar, Isral.

----------


## el_slapper

@Yahiko : c'est pour ce genre de posts qu'il manque l'option +1000.

Et tu as raison de le dire, les amricains ne nous ont pas libr des nazis, ils ont empch les sovitiques de nous mettre sous domination. Ma femme a vcu les 17 premires annes de sa vie sous le joug communiste. C'tait pas jouasse. Les nostalgique du pouvoir fort ne se rendent pas trs bien compte qu'ils seraient les premiers crass par celui-ci. Ca ne veut pas dire que les amricains sont nos amis pour tout...mais les autres grandes puissances sont certainement pires pour nous encore.

----------


## djedjethai

Perso, je suis expatrie dans des pays a regime autoritaire depuis plus de 15 ans, et croyez moi, si nous desirons garder le peu de liberte que nous possedons, et que nous souhaitons encore pouvoir nous exprimer sans risquer de disparaitre (ou d'avoir notre famille de mise en danger): les Etats-Unis sont et doivent rester nos alliers.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca ne veut pas dire que les amricains sont nos amis pour tout...mais les autres grandes puissances sont certainement pires pour nous encore.


Les autres ne veulent peut-tre pas nous dominer... Tout le monde ne partage pas la vision du monde des USA.
Il y a plein de pays qui aurait dit "bon ben maintenant dmerdez-vous, nous n'allons pas faire d'ingrence dans votre pays, vous tes libre".

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'ide "ok le pouvoir US est notre ennemi, mais les autres seraient probablement pire pour nous".




> si nous desirons garder le peu de liberte que nous possedons, et que nous souhaitons encore pouvoir nous exprimer sans risquer de disparaitre (ou d'avoir notre famille de mise en danger): les Etats-Unis sont et doivent rester nos alliers.


Quoi ?!
 aucun moyen il y a un choix "soit vous devenez les chiens des USA, soit vous devenez une dictature".
Normalement il y a une infinit de possibilit entre les deux. On n'est pas oblig d'tre soumis  une autre puissance, on peut juste tre libre et copain avec qui ont veut.
On devrait pouvoir commercer librement avec l'Iran, le Venezuela, la Russie, la Chine, la Suisse, sans que personne ne vienne nous faire chier.

Il ne faut pas oublier que si c'est la merde dans plein de pays c'est  cause des USA.
Les USA qui n'arrtent jamais de former, financer, armer des terroristes pour dstabiliser des pays.
Sarkozy a fait assassin Kadhafi pour rentre service aux USA.
Hollande a arme des terroristes en Syrie pour les intrts US.
Les USA interviennent partout pour "instaurer la dmocratie". Ils se prennent pour les gendarmes de la plante, c'est insupportable. Que les USA laissent le monde tranquille au bout d'un moment. Au moins Trump est dans une logique "semer le chaos partout n'est pas si rentable que a pour la nation US, a rapporte  quelque familles de milliardaires mais pas au peuple US".

C'est le syndrome de Stockholm ou bien ? On dirait un type qui dit "ma femme me frappe et me torture psychologiquement depuis des annes, mais si je divorais je trouverais une femme encore pire", ben non gars tu peux rester clibataire, ou avoir des relations amicales : "on ne se voit que pour avoir des relations sexuelles".

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Huawei vinc du cur de l'Union europenne* 
*alors que Nokia remporte des contrats 5G en Belgique*

Huawei a perdu un autre march en Europe puisque Orange et Proximus ont choisi Nokia pour la construction d'un rseau 5G en Belgique. Ce dveloppement souligne une nouvelle victoire des tats-Unis qui font pression sur leurs allis, notamment en Europe, pour qu'ils rompent les liens avec la firme chinoise.

Le gant chinois des tlcommunications est responsable de plusieurs infrastructures de rseaux de tlcommunications en Belgique. Ces faits renforcent la crainte des autorits europennes que engager Huawei pour le dploiement de la 5G puisse poser un problme de scurit. Huawei a t victime d'un conflit politique entre les tats-Unis et la Chine et le gant des tlcommunications perd progressivement son avance dans le dploiement mondial de la 5G au profit de Nokia en Finlande et d'Ericsson en Sude.


Washington avait soutenu que le rseau 5G de Huawei pouvait tre utilis par le gouvernement chinois pour espionner les pays occidentaux, une allgation que la socit a dmentie  plusieurs reprises. Cependant, le gouvernement amricain a rcemment intensifi la pression sur ses allis, pour qu'ils expulsent Huawei au risque d'tre coups de son partage de renseignements.

Bruxelles, la capitale belge, abrite l'organe excutif et le parlement de l'Union europenne, et constitue donc un centre d'intrt pour les services de renseignement amricains.

 La Belgique dpend  100 % des fournisseurs chinois pour ses rseaux radio et les personnes travaillant  l'OTAN et  l'UE passaient des appels sur ces rseaux. Les oprateurs envoient un signal indiquant qu'il est important d'avoir accs  des rseaux srs , a dclar John Strand, consultant danois indpendant en tlcommunications.

Cette importance de Bruxelles pour l'Union europenne explique pourquoi il n'a pas t difficile pour la Belgique de choisir Nokia plutt que Huawei. D'autres pays europens, dont l'Allemagne, envisagent toujours de faire le choix de Huawei.

Cependant, Huawei a dclar vendredi qu'il acceptait les dcisions d'Orange et de Proximus car elles sont le reflet d'une concurrence loyale et d'une diversification.  C'est le rsultat d'un appel d'offres organis par les oprateurs et le rsultat du march libre. Nous prnons la concurrence loyale, plus une chane d'approvisionnement est diversifie, plus elle devient comptitive , a dclar le porte-parole de Huawei.

Cet accord donne  Nokia la chance de pntrer un march qui a t domin pendant 10 ans par Huawei.  J'ai essay de devenir fournisseur de RAN (rseau d'accs radio) pour Orange Belgique depuis 2003, lorsque la socit tait encore Mobistar. Nous y sommes enfin , a tweet Tommi Uitto, prsident de Nokia Mobile Networks.

Orange et Primus ont dclar qu'Ericsson fournirait le cur de leurs rseaux 5G, bien que ce soit une partie insignifiante de l'accord. Les dtails du contrat n'ont pas t rendus publics, mais les actions de Nokia ont augment de 3 % suite  l'annonce.

Cependant, l'accord indique que les membres de l'UE sont de plus en plus proccups par les risques potentiels que Huawei pourrait poser pour la scurit. De plus en plus de pays en Europe se sentent mal  l'aise face aux activits de Pkin, notamment la perscution des musulmans ougours et l'annexion de Hong Kong. Il devient plus facile de cder  l'affirmation des tats-Unis sur Huawei. La dcision du Royaume-Uni de se sparer de Huawei plus tt a galement tabli une trajectoire que de nombreux autres pays europens vont probablement suivre. En dehors de l'Europe, d'autres pays valuent galement leurs choix sous la pression des tats-Unis.

Aliments par les querelles avec la Chine sur de nombreux fronts, la France et le Canada se sont rapidement spars de Huawei, ouvrant ainsi la voie  d'autres entreprises, dont Bell Canada, Telus Corp au Canada et BT en Grande-Bretagne, pour s'emparer de parts de march. Alors que les chances de Huawei de mener le dploiement de la 5G diminuent en Europe et en Amrique du Nord, l'espoir repose sur les continents en dveloppement. Mais les pays d'Afrique et d'Amrique du Sud ne sont pas encore prts pour le dploiement de la 5G.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le Royaume-Uni annonce le retrait total des quipements de Huawei de son rseau 5G d'ici  2027. S'alignant ainsi sur la position de Donald Trump sur la Chine

 ::fleche::  5G en Europe : Stphane Richard, le PDG d'Orange, s'oppose  l'exclusion de Huawei, une rponse au Commissaire europen au March intrieur, Thierry Breton

 ::fleche::  Trs critique, la loi  anti-Huawei  pour scuriser la 5G est dsormais une ralit, mais elle ne discrimine pas un quipementier en particulier

 ::fleche::  Le blocus Huawei de Trump flchit en Europe, qui ne veux pas prendre de retard dans le dploiement de la 5G

----------


## marc.collin

La chine gagne du terrain et les usa n'aime pas a, le seul moyen qu'ils ont toruv c'est comme d'habitude, les menaces, sanctions et la propagande...

C'est pas Snowden, Manning, et Assange qui avaient mentionn que les usa pouvaient espionner  peu prs n'importe quoi?

cisco et conseur doivent respect le patriot act et cie....  la diffrence avec la chine?

----------


## Jeff_67

La conduite la plus raisonnable  tenir vis--vis de Huawei est de lui imposer les mmes rgles qu'aux entreprises europennes qui veulent travailler en Chine : JV avec un partenaire local qui dtient 51% des parts, usines de production situes en Europe, 2/3 des pices d'origine europenne, etc...

----------


## spyserver

Mfions nous de l'envahisseur chinois pour autant attention au grand frre Oncle Sam qui rode  ct et veille  ses intrts ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> De plus en plus de pays en Europe se sentent mal  l'aise face aux activits de Pkin, notamment la perscution des musulmans ougours et l'annexion de Hong Kong.


Alors a c'est n'importe quoi. Quand a rapporte, a ne drange pas le gouvernement de faire du commerce avec un pays qui se comporte mal.
Par exemple : la France est trs pote avec les USA, Isral, l'Arabie Saoudite, la Qatar, le Bahren, etc.
Macron "assume" la vente d'armes franaises  l'Arabie saoudite
Macron demande la leve de l'embargo affectant "les populations" du Qatar
Entretien avec Sa Majest Hamad Bin Issa Al Khalifa, Roi de Bahren

L'UE se fait malmener, terroriser, brutaliser par les USA, ils nous imposent des trucs.
Bon l en l'occurrence ce n'est pas trop grave puisque a fait tourner Nokia et Ericsson, donc d'un ct c'est plutt cool. C'est presque une forme de protectionnisme et a c'est toujours cool.

Il y a un fort racisme anti Chine et anti Russie, parce qu'avant que les USA se mettent  attaquer Huawei sans raison, ils ont attaqu Kaspersky sans raison.
Les USA essaient de mettre en place une ambiance de guerre froide, mais les nations europennes n'ont pas  se soumettre aux USA, la Chine n'est pas moins notre ami que les USA, ou la Chine n'est pas plus notre ennemi que les USA, selon comment on regarde. En tout cas on n'a pas de raison de se mfier de la Chine plus que des USA. Il y a eu des lanceurs d'alerte, on sait que les services de renseignement US ont accs  toutes nos donnes prives.

----------


## el_slapper

> La conduite la plus raisonnable  tenir vis--vis de Huawei est de lui imposer les mmes rgles qu'aux entreprises europennes qui veulent travailler en Chine : JV avec un partenaire local qui dtient 51% des parts, usines de production situes en Europe, 2/3 des pices d'origine europenne, etc...


J'aime ta manire de penser.  ::D:

----------


## manu007

Doit'on confier nos communications  une entreprise qui appartient a l'arme chinoise ?

----------


## Gluups

> Doit'on confier nos communications  une entreprise qui appartient a l'arme chinoise ?


C'est vrai, a, c'est une bonne question : devons-nous prendre le risque de confier nos donnes  une entreprise amricaine ?

----------


## jumpers

pour Proximus, le choix de Nokia pour leur infrastructure 5G semble logique, a fait des annes qu'ils travaillent avec Nokia, c'est d'ailleurs les routeurs Multi-trabit de Nokia qui ont t choisis pour le projet TITAN de Proximus. (Terabit IP Transport and Aggregation Network, c'est original), qui est la refonte totale de leur BackBone.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La dmocratie n'est plus tendance. C'est le sentiment que j'observe sur les rseaux sociaux.


En effet, les rseaux sociaux censurent des journaux et des personnalits lues en quantit, au prtexte de lutter pour la libert d'expression. Bienvenu dans un monde o le 4me pouvoir, qui fut tout aussi corrompu que le 3me, est devenu tellement puissant qu'il en est totalitaire.




> On en vient  prfrer l'autoritarisme "clair" d'un Poutine ou d'un Xi Jinping en face d'une soupe politique insipide que nous offre nos parlements d'Europe Occidentale ou d'Amrique du Nord.
> Bien sr que nous partageons bien plus de valeur avec les Etats-Unis qu'avec la Chine. Il suffit de voyager un minimum pour s'en rendre compte.
> Cela n'empche pas que les Etats-Unis ont leur spcificits culturelles, tout comme l'Italie a les siennes.
> 
> Nous sommes les enfants d'Athnes.
> 
> Et nous sommes en train de renier notre hritage et notre civilisation en nous jetant dans les bras du nouveau Tsar de Russie ou du Parti Unique de la Chine et de sa Rpublique (sic) Populaire (re-sic).


Je ne savais pas qu'acheter un tlphone amricain, chinois, ou sudois, tous _made in china_, tait un acte de foi. 

Les franais sont des gallo-romains et la dernire fois que je me suis promen, les glises taient d'origine romane ou gothique, donc dans la tradition de l'glise de Rome. Cela a put changer entretemps, allez savoir vu le frntisme des incendiaires. Mon tlphone et mon SUV sont japonais, mais il ne sont pas au centre de ma vie au point que je considre ressortissant du pays du soleil levant (日本国).
Les amricains sont des farouches protestants qui ont assassin leur seul prsident catholique (Luther, les Huguenots), donc on a du mal  leur imaginer des racines grecques  eux non plus.

Or la France et les USA sont des rpubliques, pas des dmocraties au sens athnien du terme. La douma existe depuis 1906 et la prsident russe est lu depuis 1991, et il n'y a pas de parti unique en russie. Le parti communiste et le parti nationaliste de Jirinovski font encore des bons scores parmi les nostalgiques et les durs.
Il doit rester quelques libraux, mais s'ils n'avaient pas dirig le pays jusqu'en 1996 d'une manire catastrophique, ils auraient des chances. Il n'y a pas qu' l'ouest que le "libralisme"  a fait des ravages.

Les seuls qui pourraient se tarder d'tre des enfants dAthnes sont les russes puisque le sige de l'glise orthodoxe a chu  Moscou, aprs la chute de l'empire byzantin.

Si tu as envie de raliser le rve amricain qui semble se rsumer pour beaucoup a aller manger un hamburger au pied du mont Rushmore, libre  toi. Mais l, on n'achte pas un package avec tout le saint frusquin, mais des tlphones.




> Dans le discours anti-amricain, je relve souvent notre propre aveux d'impuissance. On reproche souvent  autrui ce que nous aimerions pouvoir faire, mais que nous ne pouvons pas ou plus faire. C'est le drame de l'Europe.


On reproche  l'Europe d'tre un glacis amricaniste ou la 4me Reich, nuance.




> Alors, on rcrit l'Histoire, en minimisant le rle des Amricains lors de la 2nde Guerre Mondiale. Pourtant, sans eux, sans leurs ressources industrielles, ptrolifres, et aussi humaines, nous serions encore sous domination Nazi. Dire le contraire n'est pas srieux. L'URSS a certes beaucoup contribu  la victoire aussi, mais je suis heureux et reconnaissant que les Amricains aient dbarqu en Normandie et aient libre la France, avant les Sovitiques. Le sort des tats satellites sous occupation sovitique ne me fera jamais rver.


Quel discours strotyp archi-connu : les amricains ont dbarqu le 6 juin donc nous devons tous tre amricains. Pourtant il y avait plus d'anglo-canadiens que de GI ce jours-l et ils ont fait une grosse moiti du travail (Caen, Falaise), mais comme ils n'apparaissent pas ni dans _Saving Private Ryan_ ni _Band of Brother_, ils n'existent pas.
Pourquoi ne pas parler du dbarquement en Provence alors ? parce que les franais reprsentaient 2/3 des forces ?
Pareillement la Pologne n'invite plus Vladimir Poutine pour les commmorations de la libration d'Auschwitz, alors que le pays a t libr par l'arme rouge.

 Les gens sont ingrats, et qui rcrit l'histoire ? Hollywood, ceux qui prtendent que ni l'arme chinoise ni l'arme rouge n'ont fait la majorit du travail ?




> Le venin qui circule sur la Toile envers tout ce qui ne va pas, c'est surtout le reflet de notre propre lchet, de notre propre manque de courage, de notre propre passivit que nous dplorons.
> 
> Il y a un vrai combat  mener. C'est un combat envers nous-mme.


Le "venin circulant sur la toile", terme de sinistre connotations, a des parfums trangers. Allez, un petit antidote culturel :




Post Scriptum : la France attend toujours les milliers d'avions amricains commands en 1938 et pays en or.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*La Sude interdit  Huawei et ZTE d'accder  ses futurs rseaux 5G,*
*Alors quelle sapprte  lancer la vente aux enchres de frquences*

Aprs les tats-Unis, le gant chinois de la Tlcommunication Huawei est en train de perdre progressivement des marchs en Europe. Aprs la Belgique un peu plus tt ce mois, cest maintenant les rgulateurs de la Sude qui ont interdit mardi l'utilisation d'quipements de tlcommunications des socits chinoises Huawei et ZTE dans leur rseau 5G, en prvision de la vente aux enchres de frquences prvue le mois prochain. La participation des fournisseurs de services de tlcommunication comme Hi3G Access, Net4Mobility et Teracom a t approuve. 

L'Autorit sudoise des postes et des tlcommunications (PTS) a dclar dans un communiqu de presse publi sur son site Web ce mardi que la fixation des conditions de licence a t suivie d'valuations par les forces armes et le service de scurit sudois, afin de s'assurer que l'utilisation d'quipements radio dans ces bandes ne porte pas atteinte  la scurit de la Sude. Les enchres sur les frquences de 3,5 GHz et 2,3 GHz seront ouvertes le 10 novembre prochain en commenant par la bande de 3,5 GHz.

Les gouvernements europens ont examin le rle des entreprises chinoises dans la construction de leurs rseaux suite aux pressions des tats-Unis, qui affirment qu'elles constituent une menace pour la scurit car, entre autres proccupations, les entreprises et les citoyens chinois doivent, en vertu de la loi, aider l'tat dans la collecte de renseignements. En juillet, le Royaume-Uni a ordonn que les quipements Huawei soient compltement purgs du rseau 5G britannique d'ici 2027, devenant ainsi l'un des premiers pays europens  le faire.


En substance, la dcision du gouvernement britannique au sujet de ses choix en matire de dploiement de la technologie 5G sur son territoire disait que les quipements de rseau de Huawei vont tre retirs des rseaux 5G du pays. Les oprateurs de tlcommunications ne seront pas autoriss  acheter de nouveaux quipements de tlcommunications 5G  la socit chinoise  partir de janvier prochain. Ils disposent de sept ans pour retirer la technologie existante du constructeur chinois de leur infrastructure 5G.  

La pression internationale au sujet de Huawei est venue principalement des tats-Unis, qui a tent de sensibiliser ses allis de bannir Huawei pour des raisons de scurit nationale. Depuis mai 2019, Huawei est sur une liste dentits qui ne peuvent pas se fournir en technologies auprs des entreprises amricaines. 

Au mois de mai de lanne en cours, les USA ont mme durci leur position en annonant de nouvelles sanctions contre Huawei. En vertu de ces nouvelles mesures qui devraient entrer en vigueur en septembre dernier, Huawei et ses fournisseurs (comme le fabricant de puces TSMC) ne pouvant plus utiliser la technologie amricaine pour concevoir ou produire les produits de Huawei. Cest notamment sur cette dernire mesure que la dcision du Royaume-Uni de se passer des quipements de Huawei sest appuye. 

Selon Reuters, le service de scurit sudois a qualifi la Chine de  l'une des plus grandes menaces contre la Sude . Huawei et ZTE n'ont pas rpondu immdiatement aux demandes de commentaires de Reuters sur la dcision de la Sude, pays dorigine du concurrent Ericsson, l'un des principaux fournisseurs europens d'quipements de tlcommunications.

 L'interdiction laisse aux oprateurs de rseaux moins d'options et risque de ralentir le dploiement de la 5G sur les marchs o la concurrence est rduite , a dclar Ben Wood, chef de la recherche chez CCS Insight.

Parlant de moins d'options dans le dploiement de la technologie 5G, un peu plus tt ce mois Huawei a t mis de ct en Belgique, Orange et Proximus ayant port leur choix sur Nokia pour la construction d'un rseau 5G dans le Pays. Le gant chinois des tlcommunications est responsable de plusieurs infrastructures de rseaux de tlcommunications en Belgique. Bruxelles, la capitale belge, abrite l'organe excutif et le parlement de l'Union europenne, et constitue donc un centre d'intrt pour les services de renseignement trangers. 

*Les fonctions centrales pour l'utilisation des frquences radio doivent tre dpouilles des quipements de Huawei et ZTE*

L'interdiction des fournisseurs chinois devrait profiter aux fabricants d'quipements de tlcommunications rivaux, Ericsson et le finlandais Nokia NOKIA. Conformment  la nouvelle lgislation, qui est entre en vigueur le 1er janvier 2020, le rgulateur sudois a approuv la participation de Hi3G Access, Net4Mobility, Telia Sverige et Teracom  la vente aux enchres prvue du spectre de 3,5 GHz et 2,3 GHz, bandes cls cruciales pour le dploiement de la 5G.

Tele2 et Telenor, deux oprateurs de tlcommunications en Europe, participeront ensemble, sous le nom de Net4Mobility,  la scurisation du spectre pour un rseau 5G commun  l'chelle nationale. Tele2, qui utilise des quipements Huawei dans son rseau, qui avait auparavant qualifi Huawei de fournisseur important, a dclar dans un communiqu que la dcision de PTS nimpacte pas profondment ses plans initiaux :

 L'annonce d'aujourd'hui ne modifie pas matriellement les prvisions d'investissement total de Tele2 pour le dploiement dj prvu de la 5G et la modernisation du rseau, mais elle aura des implications sur le calendrier des diffrentes parties du projet au cours des prochaines annes , lit-on sur son site Web.  Nous devrons peut-tre chelonner les cots diffremment d'une anne  l'autre pour rpondre aux conditions de scurit dans les dlais , a dclar un porte-parole  Reuters. Net4Mobility est ne en 2009 afin de permettre aux deux entreprises de construire et d'exploiter ensemble un rseau national 2G et 4G. 

L'Autorit sudoise des postes et des tlcommunications a dclar que les conditions de licence ont t dcides pour rpondre aux valuations faites par les forces armes et le service de scurit. Voici quelques points de ces conditions :

Le titulaire de la licence doit prendre les mesures techniques et organisationnelles ncessaires pour garantir que l'utilisation du rseau d'accs radio conformment  la licence ne porte pas atteinte  la scurit de la Sude.Les nouvelles installations et la nouvelle mise en uvre de fonctions centrales pour l'utilisation des frquences radio ne doivent pas tre ralises avec des produits des fournisseurs Huawei ou ZTE.Si l'infrastructure existante pour les fonctions centrales doit tre utilise pour fournir des services dans les bandes de frquences concernes, les produits de Huawei et de ZTE doivent tre limins progressivement au plus tard le 1er janvier 2025.Si les fonctions centrales dpendent de personnel ou de fonctions places  l'tranger, ces dpendances doivent tre progressivement limines et, si ncessaire, remplaces par des fonctions ou du personnel placs en Sude. Cette opration doit tre acheve au plus tard le 1er janvier 2025.
Le rgulateur a dfini les fonctions centrales comme des quipements utiliss pour construire le rseau d'accs radio, le rseau de transmission, le rseau central et le service et la maintenance du rseau, ainsi que les services de communication lectronique fournis par le titulaire de la licence.

La mise aux enchres du spectre ddi  la 5G tait initialement prvue pour le dbut de 2020, mais l'anne dernire, le rgulateur sudois a dclar qu'elle retarderait la mise aux enchres en raison d'un examen de la scurit. La nouvelle date de la vente aux enchres a t annonce par le PTS en avril.

Sources : PTS, Tele2

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette nouvelle interdiction qui frappe Huawei et ZTE ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Huawei vinc du cur de l'Union europenne, alors que Nokia remporte des contrats 5G en Belgique
 ::fleche::  Le Royaume-Uni annonce le retrait total des quipements de Huawei de son rseau 5G d'ici  2027, s'alignant ainsi sur la position de Donald Trump sur la Chine
 ::fleche::  5G en Europe : Stphane Richard, le PDG d'Orange, s'oppose  l'exclusion de Huawei, une rponse au Commissaire europen au March intrieur, Thierry Breton
 ::fleche::  Le blocus Huawei de Trump flchit en Europe, qui ne veut pas prendre de retard dans le dploiement de la 5G

----------


## Ryu2000

> La pression internationale au sujet de Huawei est venue principalement des tats-Unis, qui a tent de sensibiliser ses allis de bannir Huawei pour des raisons de scurit nationale. Depuis mai 2019, Huawei est sur une liste dentits qui ne peuvent pas se fournir en technologies auprs des entreprises amricaines.


C'est dingue comme plein de pays se soumettent  la volont US (alors que les USA sont une des principales menaces contre les nations europennes).

On va utiliser des antennes 5G Nokia et Ericsson ce qui est thoriquement une bonne nouvelle.
Ce qui est dommage c'est que mme si Nokia va devoir produire plein d'antennes 5G a ne suffit par pour empcher les plans sociaux :
Suppressions de postes  Nokia: manifestation  Lannion

----------


## Jeff_67

Nokia Ericsson s'est pris un milliard de dollars d'amende l'anne dernire aux USA (https://www.20minutes.fr/economie/26...lliard-dollars), soit-disant pour des pots de vins.

Cela a bien-sr grandement fragilis l'entreprise, qui n'avait pas besoin de a. Cela la rend vulnrable aux OPA hostiles. a fait longtemps que les USA lorgnent sur cette entreprise.

On peut remercier le Covid d'avoir branl l'conomie amricaine. Les entreprises europennes sont temporairement  l'abri de ces vautours.

----------


## denisys

> *Jeff_67* 
> On peut remercier le Covid d'avoir branl l'conomie amricaine. Les entreprises europennes sont temporairement  l'abri de ces vautours.


---
*L'UE va lancer un "Cloud industriel" de 10 milliards d'euros pour rivaliser avec les tats-Unis,
Et dynamiser le secteur du Cloud Computing*

https://cloud-computing.developpez.c...oud-Computing/

---

Moi, je tinvite  lire larticle, principalement, bien plus que mon commentaire, que je te conseille de lire, non pas parce que cest moi, qui la rdig !!!
Le fond de mon commentaire, uniquement, est  prendre en considration, en matire de rflexion !!

----------


## Fagus

> C'est dingue comme plein de pays se soumettent  la volont US [...]


Peut tre mme que l'on se serait vite rang du ct de l'interdiction rapide des concurrents chinois... ; si comme les Sudois nous n'avions pas vendu notre oprateur national !  ::oops::

----------


## calvaire

> C'est dingue comme plein de pays se soumettent  la volont US (alors que les USA sont une des principales menaces contre les nations europennes).


si pleins de pays suivent les usa je ne pense pas que ce soit juste pour suivre, il y'a peut tre rellement une menace avec huawei, ou plus gnralement une peur (justifi) du gouvernement chinois. Aujourd'hui les chinois font plus peur que les USA, leur modle socital est a gerber et personne ne souhaite qu'il soit exporter ailleurs.

Il y'a beaucoup de preuves que les chinois ont voler des proprit intellectuel et des brevets de grosses firme europenne et amricianes, les chinois sont les 1er  pratiquer un protectionnisme et a faire une cooccurrence dloyale sur le march intrieure.
Pour accder au march intrieure chinois il faut faire pas mal de concessions aussi, en faite pour tre en chine il faut limite que que ce soit un chinois du PCC qui dirige ta boite la bas. Ce sont des pratiques scandaleuse et jespre que les entreprises vont dlocaliser dans les pays frontalier (vietnam, taiwan, thailande...) et mme revenir en Europe de l'est voir chez nous.
peut tre que la chine ce calmera quand y'aura plus d'usines

les USA ne sont pas blanc comme neige certes mais c'est quand mme beaucoup plus soft, et la bas au moins tu peux faire des procs et potentiellement les gagner, va faire un procs  une boite chinoise  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aujourd'hui les chinois font plus peur que les USA


J'ai plus peur des USA que de la Chine, parce qu'on est  fond sous domination US, on utilise Windows, Google, Facebook, Twitter, Amazon, Android, YouTube, Netflix, etc.
Je n'ai pas de matriel chinois, je ne vais pas sur des sites chinois, je ne regarde pas de propagande chinoise.




> Il y'a beaucoup de preuves que les chinois ont voler des proprit intellectuel et des brevets de grosses firme europenne et amricianes


Ok il y a des chinois qui copient des trucs, mais c'est depuis qu'ils innovent que les USA ont peur de la Chine.
Les USA volent normment de secret industriel, ils ont accs  toutes nos donnes personnelles.
Les USA rachtent des grandes entreprises stratgiques franaises comme des morceaux d'Alstom par exemple. (Vente d'Alstom: un ex-dirigeant incarcr accuse les tats-Unis de chantage)
En parallle la Chine essaie de racheter l'aroport de Paris Ce qui n'est pas top non plus. Les gouvernements successifs font cher de vendre des choses importantes  des puissances trangres.




> va faire un procs  une boite chinoise


Apparemment le gouvernement US a russi  pousser Tik Tok  se faire racheter par une boite US, ou un truc comme a.
Les USA qui se prennent pour les rois du monde.

On a peut-tre intrt  se faire pote avec la Chine. L'Allemagne a une balance commerciale positive avec la Chine.
En tout cas on ne peut pas dire que les USA reprsentent une menace moins importante que la Chine.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> faire une cooccurrence dloyale sur le march intrieure.


Sur les marchs extrieurs, aussi, avec leur industrie lourdement subventionne par le PCC. Pour lutter contre, il va falloir soit les interdire, soit subventionner nos propres industries (et les relocaliser, aussi)

----------


## Ryu2000

> subventionner nos propres industries (et les relocaliser, aussi)


Ce serait une excellente ide de faire du protectionnisme malheureusement c'est contraire  l'idologie union-europenne.
Mais peut-tre qu'on pourra le faire quand l'UE n'existera plus.

----------


## calvaire

> J'ai plus peur des USA que de la Chine, parce qu'on est  fond sous domination US, on utilise Windows, Google, Facebook, Twitter, Amazon, Android, YouTube, Netflix, etc.


oui on est sous domination technologique USA c'est pas bien mais cela change pas mon ide de base: c'est mieux que d'etre  la botte de la chine.
En chine ton google est censur a mort, ton facebook truff de propagande et si jamais tu publie un truc anti gouvernement tu te retrouve dans un goulag centre de rducation
Le twitter chinois n'a aucun message/compte anti Xi jinping  l'opposer du twitter de Trump, surement que Xi jinping doit tre ador par tout le peuple  ::roll:: 
Quand au Netflix Chinois la moindre srie non conforme aux valeurs de la rpublique populaire serait interdite tout simplement, c'est pas en chine que tu aurais une musique comme Born in the USA China

Je suis sous la domination Amricaine, a me fais chier de devoir utiliser Windows et Azure au boulot mais au moins je peux crire/crier "Macron Dmission" ou " mort Trump" sans risque pour ma vie. Bon je dirais " mort Obama" on me traiterais de raciste mais c'est un autre dbat  ::aie:: 




> Ce serait une excellente ide de faire du protectionnisme malheureusement c'est contraire  l'idologie union-europenne.


C'est FAUX, enfin oui l'ue devrais investir davantage dans notre autonomie mais l'UE pratique un peu de protectionnisme, les vlos par exemple il y'a une grosse taxe pour les vlo chinois afin de protger l'industrie des vlos en France et en Europe, mme chose pour les voitures aussi. Si aujourd'hui t'as pas des voitures lectrique chinoise  4000 c'est grce ou a cause du protectionnisme chinois. Mais bon entre une Peugeot  20000 fabriquer en Algrie et une quivalente chinoise  8000 importer le "sauver l'industrie franaise" c'est du foutage de gueule. Pour le protectionnisme il vaut mieux une Toyota fabriquer en France qu'une Peugeot ou Renaud fabriquer ailleurs.

en parlant voiture j'ai jamais compris perso comment les chinois arrive  faire voiture lectrique ou des suv 4 portes  moins de 5000 qui semble correcte et qu'en Europe c'est 30000, je veux dire fabriquer une bagnole de nos jours c'est surtout des machines qui tournent donc c'est pas les salaries qui doivent couter cher. J'imagine que les finitions c'est pas du haut de gamme mais bon c'est pas du cuir qu'on a dans nos voitures non plus
leurs industrie automobile est subventionn ou quoi ?

ce truc sur le papier c'est moins cher et c'est mieux que la Citron ami (fabriquer au maghreb) mais bon je fais du HS

----------


## Ryu2000

> En chine ton google est censur a mort, ton facebook truff de propagande et si jamais tu publie un truc anti gouvernement tu te retrouve dans un goulag centre de rducation


En Chine c'est peut-tre un peu comme a, mais la Chine ne cherche pas  imposer son modle de socit ailleurs (contrairement aux USA).
Mme si il y avait 3, 4 antennes 5G chinoise a ne changerait rien
La Chine surveille les chinois mais elle s'en fout du reste du monde. Les Franais peuvent critiquer le gouvernement chinois ils n'auront jamais de problme.




> C'est FAUX, enfin oui l'ue devrais investir davantage dans notre autonomie mais l'UE pratique un peu de protectionnisme


C'est du protectionnisme  l'chelle union-europenne donc a ne m'intresse pas, le protectionnisme c'est  l'chelle nationale que c'est intressant et on ne peut pas faire en sorte que les Franais consomment des produits Franais en priorit.
Enfin bon tant pis, l'UE finira bien par casser en morceaux.
J'espre que les gouvernements sont en train de prparer l'aprs UE, parce que si on ne sait pas si elle s'effondrer dans 5, 10, 20, 30 ans.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> leurs industrie automobile est subventionn ou quoi ?


ben... oui... comme toute leur industrie, en fait...

----------


## Christian_B

> C'est du protectionnisme  l'chelle union-europenne donc a ne m'intresse pas, le protectionnisme c'est  l'chelle nationale que c'est intressant et on ne peut pas faire en sorte que les Franais consomment des produits Franais en priorit.


1) Poser les problmes en termes de protectionnisme me parat nfaste car cela conduit  une escalade dans laquelle personne n'est gagnant. Il me semble qu'il vaut mieux plutt poser les problmes conomiques en termes d'changes quitables et rduits  ce qui est utile (en vitant autant que possible les transports lourds  longue distance notamment).

2) Poser les problmes en termes strictement nationaux me parat archaque et de moins en moins tenable quand on voit que des grands blocs prennent l'avantage  l'chelle mondiale et que de nombreux problmes, cologiques notamment, se posent  grande chelle. Ce nationalisme tenace est une des raisons des difficults de l'Europe face notamment aux USA et  la Chine.




> Enfin bon tant pis, l'UE finira bien par casser en morceaux.
> J'espre que les gouvernements sont en train de prparer l'aprs UE, parce que si on ne sait pas si elle s'effondrer dans 5, 10, 20, 30 ans.


C'est une possibilit, qui n'arrangerait rien et aggraverait la concurrence entre tats europens (fiscale ou autre) et la faiblesse politique, et technique dans certains domaines, de l'Europe.
L'autre possibilit c'est que l'Union Europenne, qui actuellement est en grande partie l'instrument peu dmocratique de grands capitalistes, volue vers une structure confdrale ou fdrale plus transparente et quilibre (avec par exemple une harmonisation fiscale vitant les paradis fiscaux internes  l'Europe).
Je reconnais que a n'en prend pas le chemin  court terme pour de nombreuses raisons, y compris l'orientation rgressive de certains pays comme la Pologne et la Hongrie (et une situation socio-politique pas trs brillante non plus ailleurs).

----------


## Ryu2000

> 2) Poser les problmes en termes strictement nationaux me parat archaque


Pour l'environnement ce serait mieux de consommer local.
On devrait taxer les articles qu'on produit en France, on devrait consommer les salades franaises avant de consommer des salades trangres.
Malheureusement avec le mondialisme on fait venir des produits depuis le bout du monde. Avec le CETA et tout le bordel il va y avoir de la viande produite sur le continent amricain dans les magasins franais.




> C'est une possibilit, qui n'arrangerait rien et aggraverait la concurrence entre tats europens (fiscale ou autre) et la faiblesse politique


La situation ne peut pas tre pire qu'aujourd'hui, les paradis fiscaux de l'UE (Luxembourg, Irlande, Pays-Bas, Malte) attirent les grosses entreprises et les lois de l'UE simplifient l'optimisation fiscale, c'est trs simple d'organiser sa faillite et de tout envoyer dans un paradis fiscal de l'UE.
Les gouvernements des tats membres de l'UE n'ont quasiment plus de souverainet, d'ailleurs Trump se fout de la gueule de Macron : Donald Trump qualifie Emmanuel Macron de premier ministre.
On verra bien comment l'UE va voluer.

----------


## Christian_B

> Pour l'environnement ce serait mieux de consommer local.


Oui mais ce n'est pas possible pour tout. Et local ne veut pas dire national. Ce peut tre une aire plus restreinte dans certains cas et inversement certains produits de pays voisins peuvent tre plus facilement achemins que ceux de l'autre bout du pays.




> Malheureusement avec le mondialisme on fait venir des produits depuis le bout du monde. Avec le CETA et tout le bordel il va y avoir de la viande produite sur le continent amricain dans les magasins franais.


L, tout  fait d'accord.




> Les gouvernements des tats membres de l'UE n'ont quasiment plus de souverainet, d'ailleurs Trump se fout de la gueule de Macron


N'exagrons pas, cela dpend des domaines et les dcisions importantes dpendent de l'attitude des tats. Un seul tat peut suffire  bloquer un accord, c'est une des difficults de l'U.E. Par ailleurs Trump n'est pas une rfrence et je crois (j'espre) qu'il ne va plus rigoler longtemps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un seul tat peut suffire  bloquer un accord, c'est une des difficults de l'U.E.


a c'est pour les questions fiscales, tout ne fonctionne pas comme a.




> Par ailleurs Trump n'est pas une rfrence et je crois (j'espre) qu'il ne va plus rigoler longtemps.


Ne vous rjouissez pas trop vite, vous pourriez finir du  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Huawei procde  la vente de sa marque de smartphone Honor  un consortium dont la survie en dpend,*
*pour tenter d'chapper aux sanctions amricaines et sapprovisionner en composants lectroniques afin de maintenir la marque en vie * 

Mardi 17 novembre, Huawei Technologies a annonc avoir vendu sa marque de tlphone Honor  un consortium dune trentaine dentreprises chinoises comprenant des distributeurs, des agents et dautres socits dont la survie dpend de celle de la marque. Lobjectif de la manuvre est simple : tenter dchapper aux sanctions amricaines et sapprovisionner en composants lectroniques afin de maintenir la marque en vie. 

Rappelons quen mai 2019, le prsident amricain Donald Trump a sign un dcret tablissant les bases pour empcher des entreprises de tlcommunications chinoises telles que Huawei de vendre du matriel aux tats-Unis, visant  neutraliser la capacit de Beijing  compromettre les rseaux sans fil et les systmes informatiques amricains de la prochaine gnration. Lordonnance interdit lachat ou lutilisation de toute technologie de communication produite par des entits contrles par  un adversaire tranger  et susceptible de crer un  risque de sabotage indu  des systmes de communication amricains ou des effets catastrophiques sur linfrastructure amricaine.

Le mme mois, le ministre amricain du Commerce a pris une mesure distincte, mais connexe, interdisant aux entreprises amricaines de traiter avec Huawei et 70 affilis en les ajoutant  la  liste d'entits  (une dcision qui interdit donc  la socit dacqurir des composants et des technologies auprs de socits amricaines sans lapprobation du gouvernement). L'administration a engag une action similaire  l'encontre de ZTE, une autre entreprise de tlcommunication chinoise, pour violation prsume des sanctions amricaines sur l'Iran.

Le secrtaire amricain au Commerce, Wilbur Ross, a dclar que le prsident Donald Trump avait soutenu la dcision  d'empcher que des entits sous contrle tranger utilisent la technologie amricaine de manire potentiellement prjudiciable  la scurit nationale ou aux intrts de la politique trangre des tats-Unis . Huawei, qui affirme que ses produits ne reprsentent pas une menace pour la scurit, a indiqu quil tait  prt et dispos  sengager avec le gouvernement amricain et  proposer des mesures efficaces pour assurer la scurit des produits .


Le consortium dacheteurs a publi mardi un communiqu annonant l'achat, qui se fera via une nouvelle socit, Shenzhen Zhixin New Information Technology.  Cette acquisition est un investissement dict par le march, afin de sauver la chane industrielle de Honor , a indiqu le consortium.  Cest la meilleure solution pour protger les intrts des consommateurs, des vendeurs, des fournisseurs, des partenaires et des employs de Honor .

Aprs cette vente, Huawei ne dispose plus daucune action et  nest plus impliqu dans la gestion des affaires ni dans les prises de dcision de la nouvelle entreprise Honor , a prcis lentreprise dans un communiqu. La grande enseigne chinoise des tlcoms affirme que sa production dappareils grand public  est soumise  de terribles pressions  en raison de  l'indisponibilit persistante d'lments techniques  suite aux sanctions amricaines et espre que  la vente aidera les vendeurs et les fournisseurs de Honor  surmonter cette priode difficile  et quen sloignant de cette activit, la marque Honor pourra  nouveau bnficier dapprovisionnements en composants.

 Cette dcision a t prise par la chane industrielle d'Honor pour assurer sa propre survie , a dclar Huawei.

Le changement de propritaire naura pas dincidence sur lorientation du dveloppement dHonor, selon les deux dclarations.

Aucun chiffre pour l'accord n'a t donn.

Des sources bien informes en la matire affirment que les restrictions du gouvernement amricain ont contraint le deuxime plus grand fabricant de smartphones au monde, aprs Samsung Electronics de Core du Sud,  se concentrer sur les smartphones haut de gamme et ses activits orientes entreprises.

Une source a dclar mardi que le gouvernement amricain n'aurait aucune raison d'appliquer des sanctions  Honor aprs sa sparation de Huawei.

Honor vend des smartphones via ses propres sites Web et par des dtaillants tiers en Chine, o il est en concurrence avec Xiaomi Corp, Oppo et Vivo sur le march des smartphones dentre et milieu de gamme. Il vend galement des tlphones en Asie du Sud-Est et en Europe, et livre 70 millions d'units par an, selon le communiqu de Huawei.

Le magasin de produits lectroniques et d'appareils lectromnagers Suning.com figure parmi les acheteurs, parmi lesquels plusieurs socits d'investissement publiques de la ville natale de Huawei,  Shenzhen.

Honor recherchera plus de partenaires d'investissement  l'avenir, avec la possibilit d'une ventuelle cotation, a dclar la source.

Huawei a dclar que ses smartphones haut de gamme taient galement menacs par les sanctions amricaines, le responsable de son activit grand public ayant dclar en aot qu'il ne serait pas en mesure de continuer  fabriquer les puces Kirin qui alimentent ses modles haut de gamme.

Se dlester dHonor donnera  Huawei une certaine  marge de manuvre du ct de l'approvisionnement pour son activit haut de gamme tout en se concentrant sur le dveloppement de son HarmonyOS exclusif pour les smartphones , a dclar Nicole Peng, vice-prsidente de la division danalyse du march des dispositifs mobiles du cabinet Canalys.

La vente contribuera  soutenir la marque, tout en donnant la possibilit de pouvoir racheter Honor un jour, a dclar Will Wong, analyste chez IDC.  Il sera plus facile pour Huawei de faire un ventuel rachat  l'avenir auprs de ce consortium, ce qui pourrait ne pas tre si facile s'ils le vendent  d'autres fabricants de smartphones ou d'lectronique , a-t-il dclar.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision d'Huawei ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'avis selon lequel une fois qu'Huawei n'aura plus de parts dans les activits de cette marque, les sanctions amricaines sur la vente de composants lectroniques vont s'estomper ?

----------


## calvaire

cette vente prouve que les sanctions USA ont un gros impacte sur la socit, le PDG avait pourtant dit qu'il allait bientt dominer le monde...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'administration Trump rvoque certaines licences de vente des fournisseurs de Huawei comme Intel,*
*la dernire action mene contre l'entit sous la houlette du prsident rpublicain  * 

L'administration Trump a inform les fournisseurs de Huawei, y compris le fabricant de puces Intel, qu'elle rvoquait certaines licences de vente  l'entreprise chinoise et avait l'intention de rejeter des dizaines d'autres applications pour fournir l'entreprise de tlcommunications, ont dclar  Reuters des personnes proches du dossier.

L'action, probablement la dernire contre Huawei Technologies sous le prsident rpublicain Donald Trump, est la dernire d'un effort de longue date visant  affaiblir le plus grand fabricant mondial d'quipements de tlcommunications, que Washington considre comme une menace pour la scurit nationale.

Pour mmoire, en 2019, le prsident Donald Trump  a publi un dcret qui place Huawei sur une liste noire, une dcision qui a contraint les entreprises amricaines  ne plus faire affaire avec le gant chinois des tlcoms,  moins d'avoir une autorisation officielle. Le dcret interdisait galement lachat ou lutilisation de toute technologie de communication produite par des entits contrles par  un adversaire tranger  et susceptible de crer un  risque de sabotage indu  des systmes de communication amricains ou des effets catastrophiques sur linfrastructure amricaine. L'objectif officiel tait de neutraliser la capacit de Beijing  compromettre les rseaux sans fil et les systmes informatiques amricains de la prochaine gnration.

 Moi, DONALD J. TRUMP, Prsident des tats-Unis d'Amrique, constate que les adversaires trangers crent et exploitent de plus en plus de vulnrabilits dans les technologies et les services de l'information et de la communication, qui stockent et communiquent de grandes quantits d'informations sensibles, facilitent l'conomie numrique et soutiennent infrastructures critiques et services durgence essentiels, afin de mener des actions malveillantes fondes sur le numrique, y compris lespionnage conomique et industriel contre les tats-Unis et leur population.

 Je conclus en outre que lacquisition ou lutilisation sans restriction aux tats-Unis de technologies ou de services de linformation et de la communication conus, dvelopps, fabriqus ou fournis par des personnes dtenues par, contrles ou soumises  la juridiction ou  la direction dadversaires trangers, accroissant la capacit des adversaires trangers  crer et exploiter des vulnrabilits dans les technologies ou les services dinformation et de communication, avec des effets potentiellement catastrophiques, constituent ainsi une menace inhabituelle et extraordinaire pour la scurit nationale, la politique trangre et lconomie des tats-Unis .

La dernire action dans ce sens intervient dans un contexte o les offensives amricaines contre la Chine se sont multiplies dans les derniers jours de l'administration Trump. Le dmocrate Joe Biden prtera serment en tant que prsident mercredi.


Dans un e-mail vu par Reuters documentant les actions, l'Association de l'industrie des semi-conducteurs a dclar vendredi que le dpartement du commerce avait mis  l'intention de refuser un nombre important de demandes de licence d'exportation vers Huawei et de rvoquer au moins une licence prcdemment dlivre . Des sources proches de la situation, qui ont parl sous couvert d'anonymat, ont dclar qu'il y avait eu plus d'une rvocation. L'une des sources a dclar que huit licences avaient t retires  quatre entreprises.

Cette nouvelle a dclench des prises de bnfices modres sur certaines actions lies aux semi-conducteurs en Asie. La socit corenne Samsung Electronics a recul de 1,5 % tandis que le japonais Advantest a perdu 1,5 % et Tokyo Electron a perdu 0,8 %.

Le fabricant japonais de puces de mmoire flash Kioxia Corp a vu au moins une licence rvoque, selon deux des sources. La socit, anciennement connue sous le nom de Toshiba Memory Corp, a dclar qu'elle ne  divulgue pas les dtails commerciaux concernant des produits ou des clients spcifiques .

Dans le courrier lectronique, lassociation des semi-conducteurs a dclar que les actions portaient sur un  large ventail  de produits dans lindustrie des semi-conducteurs et a demand aux entreprises si elles avaient reu des notifications. L'e-mail notait que les entreprises attendaient  plusieurs mois  pour les dcisions d'octroi de licences, et tant donn le temps qu'il restait  ladministration actuelle en place, grer les refus de licence allait tre compliqu. Les entreprises qui ont reu les avis  d'intention de refus  ont 20 jours pour rpondre, et le Dpartement du commerce a 45 jours pour les informer de tout changement dans une dcision ou celle-ci devient dfinitive. Les entreprises auraient alors 45 jours supplmentaires pour faire appel.

Les tats-Unis ont inscrit Huawei sur la _Entity List_ du dpartement du commerce en mai 2019, empchant les fournisseurs de lui vendre des produits et technologies amricains. Mais certaines ventes ont t autorises et d'autres refuses tandis que les tats-Unis ont intensifi leur rpression contre l'entreprise, en partie en tendant l'autorit amricaine pour exiger des licences pour les ventes de semi-conducteurs fabriqus  l'tranger avec la technologie amricaine.

Avant la dernire action, quelque 150 licences taient en attente pour 120 milliards de dollars de biens et de technologies, qui avaient t retardes parce que diverses agences amricaines ne pouvaient pas s'entendre sur la question de savoir si elles devraient tre accordes, a dclar une personne proche du dossier. 280 milliards de dollars supplmentaires de demandes de licence pour des biens et des technologies pour Huawei n'ont toujours pas t traits, a dclar la source, mais sont dsormais plus susceptibles d'tre refuss.

Intel Corp a reu des licences des autorits amricaines pour continuer  fournir certains produits  Huawei Technologies, a dclar un porte-parole d'Intel en septembre de l'anne dernire.

Une rgle d'aot prvoyait que les produits dots de capacits 5G seraient probablement rejets, mais que les ventes de technologies moins sophistiques seraient dcides au cas par cas.

Les tats-Unis ont pris les dernires dcisions au cours d'une demi-douzaine de runions  partir du 4 janvier avec de hauts responsables des dpartements du commerce, de l'tat, de la dfense et de l'nergie, a indiqu la source. Les responsables ont labor des directives dtailles sur les technologies capables de 5G, puis ont appliqu cette norme, a ajout la personne.

Cela impliquait de refuser la grande majorit des quelque 150 applications contestes et de rvoquer les huit licences pour les rendre compatibles avec les derniers refus, a dclar la source.

L'action amricaine est intervenue aprs la pression d'une rcente personne nomme par Trump au dpartement du Commerce, Corey Stewart, qui voulait faire adopter des politiques radicales concernant les entits chinoises aprs avoir t embauche pour un sjour de deux mois dans l'agence  la fin de l'administration.

Source : Reuters

----------


## pemmore

Les Amricains ont tout de mme fait un drle de choix avec cet olibrius, j'ai bien du mal  trouver un homme politique franais aussi naze , Droulde un peu, mais Droulde  tait un pote celui-ci est un bouseux de la dernire espce.
Du coup les fabriquants de puces se cherchent de partout de nouveaux fournisseurs, heureusement la production automobile est  minima avec la covid.
 Le grand projet de fabrication de puces europennes (surtout franaises) il faudra sans doute 10 ans; dommage d'avoir laiss choir Alcatel et ses lignes de production quasiment neuves en Normandie.
C'est triste  dire, mais que ces choix dbiles se retournent contre les Amricains eux-mmes ne seraient que bien mrits.

----------


## Pepeci

Depuis 1946 et jusqu'en 2018 la CIA  espionn des dizaines de pays grce  la complicit des appareils truqus par l'entreprise suisse Crypto AG. Jusqu'en 1993, les services ouest- allemand en ont aussi profit.
Crypto AG a vendu  quelques 130 pays des machines de cryptage dotes de portes secrtes permettant aux services amricains et allemands de lire les conversations codes. 
Et on connat la suite avec Snowden. 
Alors si en Europe on installait la 5G Huawai, comment ils feraient pour nous espionner?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Alors si en Europe on installait la 5G Huawai, comment ils feraient pour nous espionner?


Tout simplement en ouvrant les yeux : https://www.vodafone.com/business/ne...gs-partnership

China Mobile qui est le plus gros oprateur tlcom chinois (600 millions de chinois) , dpend en majorit d'action et de subvention du gouvernement chinois. C'est une socit publique en Chine, au mme titre que France Telecom  un poque.

China Mobile est en ngociation pour racheter Vodafone-Airtel-Softbank ... du moins la holding Bharti indienne .

Ajoutez  cela la maitrise de la chaine de prod ... c'est un futur cheval de troyes ...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La candidate de Biden au poste de secrtaire au Commerce ne voit  aucune raison  d'enlever Huawei* 
*de la liste des entreprises chinoises sanctionnes par l'administration Trump * 

En 2019, le prsident Donald Trump a publi un dcret qui place Huawei sur une liste noire, une dcision qui a contraint les entreprises amricaines  ne plus faire affaire avec le gant chinois des tlcoms,  moins d'avoir une autorisation officielle. Le dcret interdisait galement lachat ou lutilisation de toute technologie de communication produite par des entits contrles par  un adversaire tranger  et susceptible de crer un  risque de sabotage indu  des systmes de communication amricains ou des effets catastrophiques sur linfrastructure amricaine. L'objectif officiel tait de neutraliser la capacit de Beijing  compromettre les rseaux sans fil et les systmes informatiques amricains de la prochaine gnration.

 Moi, DONALD J. TRUMP, Prsident des tats-Unis d'Amrique, constate que les adversaires trangers crent et exploitent de plus en plus de vulnrabilits dans les technologies et les services de l'information et de la communication, qui stockent et communiquent de grandes quantits d'informations sensibles, facilitent l'conomie numrique et soutiennent infrastructures critiques et services durgence essentiels, afin de mener des actions malveillantes fondes sur le numrique, y compris lespionnage conomique et industriel contre les tats-Unis et leur population.

 Je conclus en outre que lacquisition ou lutilisation sans restriction aux tats-Unis de technologies ou de services de linformation et de la communication conus, dvelopps, fabriqus ou fournis par des personnes dtenues par, contrles ou soumises  la juridiction ou  la direction dadversaires trangers, accroissant la capacit des adversaires trangers  crer et exploiter des vulnrabilits dans les technologies ou les services dinformation et de communication, avec des effets potentiellement catastrophiques, constituent ainsi une menace inhabituelle et extraordinaire pour la scurit nationale, la politique trangre et lconomie des tats-Unis .

Et la sanction devrait se poursuivre avec ladministration Biden. En effet, la candidate du prsident Joe Biden au poste de secrtaire au Commerce, Gina Raimondo, a dclar qu'elle ne connaissait  aucune raison  pour laquelle Huawei Technologies Co. et d'autres entreprises chinoises ne devraient pas rester sur une liste de commerce restreint.

Raimondo, dans des questions crites des rpublicains du Snat, a t interrog sur la socit, ainsi que sur Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp., Hangzhou Hikvision Digital Technology Co. et d'autres. Ces entreprises figurent sur une liste qui oblige les entreprises amricaines  obtenir des licences gouvernementales si elles veulent vendre la technologie et la proprit intellectuelle amricaines aux entreprises.

 Je comprends que les parties sont places sur la liste des entits et la liste des utilisateurs finaux militaires en gnral parce qu'elles prsentent un risque pour la scurit nationale des tats-Unis ou les intrts de politique trangre , a dclar Raimondo, le gouverneur dmocrate du Rhode Island.  Je n'ai actuellement aucune raison de croire que les entits figurant sur ces listes ne devraient pas y figurer. Si cela est confirm, j'attends avec impatience un expos sur ces entits et d'autres sujets de proccupation. 

Raimondo, interroge sur le problme lors de son audience de confirmation au Snat le 26 janvier, ne s'est pas spcifiquement engage  maintenir Huawei sur la liste. Cela a incit plusieurs rpublicains de la Chambre  demander  leurs homologues du Snat de retarder sa confirmation. Le Comit snatorial du commerce, des sciences et des transports a vot 21 contre 3 mercredi pour faire avancer sa nomination.

Interrog sur les remarques de Raimondo, un porte-parole du ministre chinois des Affaires trangres a raffirm l'opposition du pays aux restrictions de scurit amricaines sur ses entreprises.  Nous vous exhortons  mettre fin  cette oppression gratuite contre les entreprises chinoises , a dclar le porte-parole Wang Wenbin lors d'un point de presse rgulier jeudi  Pkin.

Toujours dans les rponses crites, Raimondo a dclar qu'elle et le secrtaire d'tat Antony Blinken convenaient d'utiliser les outils du gouvernement amricain pour prendre des mesures contre l'importation de produits fabriqus avec le travail forc dans le Xinjiang, la rgion du nord-ouest o Blinken avait prcdemment dclar que la politique de la Chine envers sa minorit musulmane tait quivalente  un gnocide.


Mi-janvier 2021, avant que Joe Biden ne prte serment, l'administration Trump a inform les fournisseurs de Huawei, y compris le fabricant de puces Intel, qu'elle rvoquait certaines licences de vente  l'entreprise chinoise et avait l'intention de rejeter des dizaines d'autres applications pour fournir l'entreprise de tlcommunications, ont dclar  Reuters des personnes proches du dossier.

Dans un e-mail vu par Reuters documentant les actions, l'Association de l'industrie des semi-conducteurs a dclar que le dpartement du commerce avait mis  l'intention de refuser un nombre important de demandes de licence d'exportation vers Huawei et de rvoquer au moins une licence prcdemment dlivre . Des sources proches de la situation, qui ont parl sous couvert d'anonymat, ont dclar qu'il y avait eu plus d'une rvocation. L'une des sources a dclar que huit licences avaient t retires  quatre entreprises.

Le fabricant japonais de puces de mmoire flash Kioxia Corp a vu au moins une licence rvoque, selon deux des sources. La socit, anciennement connue sous le nom de Toshiba Memory Corp, a dclar qu'elle ne  divulgue pas les dtails commerciaux concernant des produits ou des clients spcifiques .

Dans le courrier lectronique, lassociation des semi-conducteurs a dclar que les actions portaient sur un  large ventail  de produits dans lindustrie des semi-conducteurs et a demand aux entreprises si elles avaient reu des notifications. L'e-mail notait que les entreprises attendaient  plusieurs mois  pour les dcisions d'octroi de licences, et tant donn le temps qu'il restait  ladministration actuelle en place, grer les refus de licence allait tre compliqu. Les entreprises qui ont reu les avis  d'intention de refus  ont 20 jours pour rpondre, et le Dpartement du commerce a 45 jours pour les informer de tout changement dans une dcision ou celle-ci devient dfinitive. Les entreprises auraient alors 45 jours supplmentaires pour faire appel.

Avant cette dernire action du gouvernement Trump, quelque 150 licences taient en attente pour 120 milliards de dollars de biens et de technologies, qui avaient t retardes parce que diverses agences amricaines ne pouvaient pas s'entendre sur la question de savoir si elles devraient tre accordes, a dclar une personne proche du dossier. 280 milliards de dollars supplmentaires de demandes de licence pour des biens et des technologies pour Huawei n'ont toujours pas t traits, a dclar la source, mais sont dsormais plus susceptibles d'tre refuss.

Intel Corp a reu des licences des autorits amricaines pour continuer  fournir certains produits  Huawei Technologies, a dclar un porte-parole d'Intel en septembre de l'anne dernire. Une rgle d'aot prvoyait que les produits dots de capacits 5G seraient probablement rejets, mais que les ventes de technologies moins sophistiques seraient dcides au cas par cas.

Les tats-Unis ont pris les dernires dcisions au cours d'une demi-douzaine de runions  partir du 4 janvier avec de hauts responsables des dpartements du commerce, de l'tat, de la dfense et de l'nergie, a indiqu la source. Les responsables ont labor des directives dtailles sur les technologies capables de 5G, puis ont appliqu cette norme, a ajout la personne.


Source : Gina Raimondo

----------


## Jeff_67

Les USA ont ouvert la bote de Pandore avec leur guerre commerciale contre la Chine. Un chien qui a mordu, mordra. Rien ne dit que l'Union Europenne ne sera pas spfiquement vise dans un futur proche.

----------


## phil995511

Un truc marrant est que VIA Technologies qui possde une licence pour fabriquer des CPU x86, c'est maqu avec le groupe chinois Zhaoxin pour fabriquer des CPU's  technologie Intel en Chine, sans que cela ne pose le moindre problme, semble-t-il, a l'administration US...

----------


## pemmore

religion et communisme n'ont jamais fait bon mnage,
mais qui se sent morveux se mouche, normalement il devrait y avoir plusieurs tats indiens aux tats-unis, pas des rserves.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le Conseil constitutionnel valide la loi  anti-Huawei  pour scuriser la 5G,*
*malgr la contestation des oprateurs tlcoms franais SFR et Bouygues Telecom * 

Lurgence de la transition vers la technologie 5G et linquitude lie aux risques potentiels de scurit que pourraient poser les quipements de certains constructeurs, en loccurrence le chinois Huawei, ont motiv lmergence dun texte de loi en France. Cest ainsi quun projet de loi, initi  lAssemble nationale en avril 2019 et visant  scuriser cette nouvelle technologie ultra-rapide, a t publi par le gouvernement au Journal officiel.

Les rseaux 5G introduisent la rapidit dans les secteurs stratgiques tels que le domaine de mobilit, l'e-sant, l'industrie, la robotique, et bien dautres. Mais les suspicions autour dun des acteurs majeurs de cette technologie, le chinois Huawei, ont pouss plusieurs pays  prendre des mesures dans lintrt de la scurit nationale. Cest dans ce contexte que la France a adopt une loi qui stend  tous les fournisseurs dquipements 5G, mais qui a parfois t prsente comme une loi anti-Huawei, pour contraindre le seul quipementier chinois  entrer dans un moule rglementaire plus stricte afin de protger le pays, si les accusations despionnage dont fait lobjet Huawei savrent exactes.

 Notre niveau dexposition aux risques devient un peu plus important. Il faut donc faire voluer le primtre pour sassurer que les usages puissent se drouler dans de bonnes conditions , avait dit le dput LaREM, Eric Bothorel, lors de linitiation du projet de loi  lAssemble nationale. Mais la loi franaise dont  Le but tant de valider le choix de l'quipementier rseau 5G des oprateurs  est taxe de vouloir carter le gant des tlcommunications chinois Huawei de la comptition pour le dploiement du 5G en France.

Selon le directeur de lAgence nationale de la scurit des systmes dinformation, le texte vite de discriminer une entreprise en particulier. Si des doutes sont plus ou moins saillants dun industriel  lautre, pour Guillaume Poupard,  Se focaliser sur un seul quipementier, cest une erreur, trs clairement . Daprs lui, un acte despionnage et de piratage peut tout aussi bien se passer sur un autre matriel, indpendamment de sa provenance.

Concrtement, la loi couvre tous les appareils installs depuis le 1er fvrier 2019 en France et prvoit un  rgime dautorisation pralable, fond sur des motifs de dfense et scurit nationale, des quipements de rseaux . clair par ses services spcialiss, le Premier ministre dira  sil existe un risque srieux datteinte aux intrts de la dfense et de la scurit nationale  avec tel quipement ou tel logiciel.

La proposition de loi  5G  a finalement t adopte en commission mixte paritaire en aot 2019.


La loi prvoit galement que, chaque anne  partir du 1er juillet 2020, le gouvernement remettra au parlement un rapport sur lapplication du rgime dautorisation pralable. Le rapport en question analysera les effets de ce rgime sur les oprateurs, et le rythme et le cot du dploiement des quipements en 4G et 5G en France. Il valuera aussi le nombre dappareils nayant pas pu tre installs ou ayant d tre retirs  la suite dune dcision de refus.

La loi a t conteste par les oprateurs tlcoms franais SFR et Bouygues Telecom, qui ont bti pour moiti leur rseau mobile avec Huawei. Ils ont dpos des questions prioritaires de constitutionnalit (QPC) face au prjudice li aux fortes restrictions imposes  l'quipementier chinois sur le march de la 5G.

Bouygues Telecom a ainsi expliqu qu'il allait devoir retirer 3 000 antennes Huawei d'ici  2028 dans les zones trs denses en population, et qu'il avait interdiction d'utiliser des antennes Huawei pour la 5G  Strasbourg, Brest, Toulouse et Rennes.

Mais le gouvernement a indiqu dbut septembre qu'il n'tait pas prvu  qu'il y ait des indemnisations [verses aux oprateurs] pour les dcisions qui ont t prises  au sujet de Huawei, contrairement  d'autres pays.

Le Conseil constitutionnel a valid, vendredi 5 fvrier, les dispositifs lgislatifs  anti-Huawei  :

 Article 1er. - Le premier alina du paragraphe I de l'article L. 34-11 du code des postes et des communications lectroniques, dans sa rdaction issue de la loi n 2019-810 du 1er aot 2019 visant  prserver les intrts de la dfense et de la scurit nationale de la France dans le cadre de l'exploitation des rseaux radiolectriques mobiles, et les mots  et le fait que l'oprateur ou ses prestataires, y compris par sous-traitance, est sous le contrle ou soumis  des actes d'ingrence d'un tat non membre de l'Union europenne  figurant au second alina de l'article L. 34-12 du mme code, dans la mme rdaction, sont conformes  la Constitution.

 Article 2. - Cette dcision sera publie au Journal officiel de la Rpublique franaise et notifie dans les conditions prvues  l'article 23-11 de l'ordonnance du 7 novembre 1958 susvise. 

Source : dcision du Conseil constitutionnel

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ?

----------


## marc.collin

et si la chine bloque certaine entreprises franais en chine, la france criera au scandale.....

----------


## Apocalyps

Tout cela pour viter la surveillance du mchant chinois communiste ...

Bon ... et pour les GAFAM's, ont fait quoi, parce que contrairement  HUAWEI, ils sont sponsoris par ltat. A quand la loi pour protger ses concitoyens ?

Utilisons cette dcision pour faire stopper Cisco, Netgear, Google, Microsoft & co. Ils font pareil que HUAWEI (voir pire)

----------


## Itachiaurion

> Tout cela pour viter la surveillance du mchant chinois communiste ...
> 
> Bon ... et pour les GAFAM's, ont fait quoi, parce que contrairement  HUAWEI, ils sont sponsoris par ltat. A quand la loi pour protger ses concitoyens ?
> 
> Utilisons cette dcision pour faire stopper Cisco, Netgear, Google, Microsoft & co. Ils font pareil que HUAWEI (voir pire)


C'est connu que contrairement au USA la chine ne met pas le nez dans ses entreprises, elles peuvent agir en toute indpendance sans craindre de reprsailles si jamais ils critique le gouvernement en place ou tout mouvement assimil comme tel. Je suis d'accord sur le fait que les Gafam et les USA ne sont pas des enfants de curs les entreprises chinoises ne sont pas meilleur sur ce point que les entreprises amricaines, quand on descend en dessous de zros c'est inutile de comparer qui est le "moins pire". La question qui mettre  la place des amricains et des chinois? On a des entreprises europennes mais rien ne garantit que ce sera meilleur sur ce plan malheureusement et en plus elles semble accuser un certain retard sur la technologie. 

Je n'aurais rien contre l'usage de "champions" europens mais les gouvernements semble presss pour la 5G, alors qu'on pourrais donner un coup de pieds  l'installation de la fibre mais apparemment a fait moins vendeur.

----------


## pemmore

l'tat n'a strictement rien fait pour protger ce type d'industrie qui crait pourtant des dizaines de milliers d'emplois en province alors que des industries du pass comme les hauts fourneaux,les fonderies, les centrales  charbon ont touch des subventions dguises consquentes sans que a les empche de fermer.
Peut tre que renvoyer dans leurs foyers des femmes travaillant dans des mtiers un peu mprisables ne craignaient pas de grosses manifestations , on spare difficilement en France l'ide de l'lectronique vs game boy, jouets, et la "grosse" mcanique, truc de mecs sans avenir, dans la mythologie "zolacienne", chaque prsident se sentait un Lantier revenant noir du taf.
A Angers, ville qui aurait du devenir la silicon valley europenne  la grande poque en remplacement des usines Bessoneaux (cordages en chanvre > arrive du nylon) a occupait plus de 3000 personnes, et Machines Bull n'avait strictement aucune inquitude face  IBM le monstre de l'poque, tout l'environnement tournait autour, arts et mtiers, classes balbutiantes d'informatique, lyces orients lectronique, et mme l'AFPA avait une des 3 formations sur la France.
Pire quand Bull a coul, presque tout ces excellents informaticiens forms in situ, ont essaim dans le monde entier.
Et maintenant qu'on s'inquite de notre indpendance dans ces mtiers c'est le dsert.
Bull vivote, la ville d'Angers s'est tourne avec l'INRA dans les mtiers du vivant et a marche plutt bien.

----------


## BleAcheD

> C'est connu que contrairement au USA la chine ne met pas le nez dans ses entreprises, elles peuvent agir en toute indpendance sans craindre de reprsailles si jamais ils critique le gouvernement en place ou tout mouvement assimil comme tel. Je suis d'accord sur le fait que les Gafam et les USA ne sont pas des enfants de curs les entreprises chinoises ne sont pas meilleur sur ce point que les entreprises amricaines, quand on descend en dessous de zros c'est inutile de comparer qui est le "moins pire". La question qui mettre  la place des amricains et des chinois? On a des entreprises europennes mais rien ne garantit que ce sera meilleur sur ce plan malheureusement et en plus elles semble accuser un certain retard sur la technologie. 
> 
> Je n'aurais rien contre l'usage de "champions" europens mais les gouvernements semble presss pour la 5G, alors qu'on pourrais donner un coup de pieds  l'installation de la fibre mais apparemment a fait moins vendeur.


Exactement. lEurope pourrait prendre son indpendance vis  vis de la Chine ou des USA en utilisant ses entreprises, malheureusement il semble effectivement avoir un retard technologique ... c'est bien dommage parce que c'tait le but de l'Europe d'tre comptitif face  d'autre nation comme les USA ou la Chine ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> et si la chine bloque certaine entreprises franais en chine, la france criera au scandale.....


Je te rassure, la chine bloque TOUTES les entreprises franaise en chine. Si tu veux faire affaire en Chine, tu n'as qu'une seule solution : une join venture 50/50 avec un collaborateur chinois.

----------


## weed

> et si la chine bloque certaine entreprises franais en chine, la france criera au scandale.....


En effet comme cela a t dit, la Chine bloque dj la France. Il est extrment difficile de faire des affaires sur le march nationnal Chinois. Il faut tre sponsoris par une entreprise Chinoise et celle-ci doit dtenir au moins 51% de tes parts de ta socits. Il y a un protectionnisme norme en Chine, pas pour rien que des socits comme Alibaba s'en sortent vainqueurs avec un march assur sur son propre march. 

En Europe, on devrait faire de mme. Demander  ce que Nokia par exemple sponsorise Huawei si celle-ci veut s'installer en Europe

----------


## krakatoa

> et si la chine bloque certaine entreprises franais en chine, la france criera au scandale.....


MDR le type connait rien et il la ramne !
atterri sur terre, c'est ce qui se passe

----------


## 09876543210

On ne sait pas de quoi demain sera fait. Les Chinois espionnent dj nos industrie, avec un 5g aux main des chinois, ce serait vraiment leurs donner les clefs. Et puis si une guerre clate entre la Chine et l'Europe / USA. Vaut mieux que nos tlcoms soit EU ou US.

Nos allis de papier, les Amricains, font de mme, ils nous espionnent. Et en plus, conoivent des projet de rachats d'entreprises stratgiques ( tel nuclaires, lectricit, eau ...) que nos chers politiciens vendent  la dcoupe, sans se faire prier. 

Il serait temps que l'Europe et nos politiciens soit contrl, par le peuple (via internet), avant de prendre des dcisions qui vont impacter notre futur sur des gnrations.
Et de modifier notre constitution, en y insrant des entreprises stratgiques, qui ne peuvent tre vendue a des puissances trangres.

Comment se fait-il que Macron ai pouss aussi fort vers une 5g Chinoise ? 

Et bien sur, depuis son lection, le systme dmocratique considre qu'il a carte blanche pour faire "presque" ce qu'il veut, sans rendre de compte. 

Insupportable.

 ::furieux::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment se fait-il que Macron ai pouss aussi fort vers une 5g Chinoise ?


Il n'a rien pouss du tout, il existe mme une loi pour empcher les oprateurs Franais d'utiliser des antennes 5G chinoises :
5G: LA LOI "ANTI HUAWEI" N'ENTRANERA PAS D'INDEMNITS POUR LES OPRATEURS FRANAIS



> Si la France ne s'est pas range derrire l'appel au boycott des Etats-Unis afin de boycotter totalement les quipements 5G de Huawei, *elle a nanmoins adopt des dispositifs lgislatifs (une loi et un dcret) visant  rduire son empreinte et ses possibilits.*
> 
> Problme, ces dispositifs arrivent des mois aprs les premiers dploiements 5G en France, notamment chez des oprateurs qui sont des clients traditionnels du gant chinois,  savoir Bouygues Telecom et SFR (proprit du groupe Altice, tout comme BFM Business).


En parallle les USA ont infiltr Nokia / Ericsson.
5G : pourquoi Washington s'intresse  Nokia et Ericsson

----------


## 09876543210

Bon article, un peu fouillis... que montre bien les stratgies d'espionnage de notre cher "alli de papier".
On doit incorporer ces entreprises dans notre constitutions EU.

----------


## Christian_B

En dehors du fait souvent voqu qu'il n'y a pas de raison de prfrer tre espionn par les E-U que par la Chine (si c'tait vrifi concernant les quipements 5G), je ne trouve pas convaincant de considrer la 5G comme "un enjeu majeur de scurit nationale". Jusqu' preuve du contraire, la bande passante de la 5G sera surtout utile ( qui ?) pour transmettre des images de camras, notamment de vido-surveillance  ::(:  Et peut-tre de "sonnettes intelligentes" accompagnes de camras  ::lol:: 

Pour ce qui est de la VR, est-ce qu'on imagine que les gens vont se promener dans la rue avec des lunettes VR comme dans certains rcits de SF chevele ?  ::roll::  c'est juste du marquetingue (terme  proposer  la Commission d'enrichissement de la langue franaise).
A supposer que la VR  distance se dveloppe, ce sera plutt dans des lieux raccords sur le rseau en fibres optiques.

La "scurit nationale" c'est plutt la scurit des investissements de ceux qui essaieront de vendre largement la 5G notamment  des gogos.

Par ailleurs il semble que les missions de la 5G seront directionnelle (orientes automatiquement vers les appareil qui l'utilisent). Ce qui est relativement rassurant pour ceux qui ne tiendront pas absolument  s'y exposer en utilisant la 5G.
Reste  savoir quelle est l'efficacit (la rpartition spatiale de l'mission) du procd et ce qui se passe tout prs de l'antenne, disons si votre tte de lit est contre un mur derrire une faade comportant une antenne 5G  ::oops::

----------


## marc.collin

> Je te rassure, la chine bloque TOUTES les entreprises franaise en chine. Si tu veux faire affaire en Chine, tu n'as qu'une seule solution : une join venture 50/50 avec un collaborateur chinois.


il y a une diffrence entre bloqu et 50/50

----------


## 09876543210

> la 5G sera surtout utile ( qui ?) pour transmettre des images de camras, notamment de vido-surveillance  Et peut-tre de "sonnettes intelligentes" accompagnes de camras


Il me semble que les communications tlphonniques et internet de nos smartphones, passeront eux aussi par la 5G. A terme, toutes nos communications Europennes...

----------


## AoCannaille

> il y a une diffrence entre bloqu et 50/50


Mouais.... tu arrives avec tes produits, ta R&D, tes procds de fabrication, ta base de clientle, ton investissement initial et le chinois arrive avec... sa nationalit.
Pire, avec l'espionnage industriel, quand bien mme tu n'ouvrirai pas de fililale en Chine, ils ne se priveront pas de te copier entirement, la "collaboration" apparaissant comme un moindre mal.

Perso, j'appelle a du racket, mais a n'engage que moi.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Pour le fondateur de Huawei, l'entreprise pourrait viter l'impact des sanctions amricaines en se tournant vers le software.*
*Huawei lancera HarmonyOS pour smartphones le 2 juin * 

Mi-mai 2019, l'administration Trump a publi un dcret qui plaait Huawei sur une liste noire, une dcision qui contraignait les entreprises amricaines  ne plus faire affaire avec l'quipementier chinois,  moins de disposer d'une autorisation officielle. Suite  cette dcision, Google a dcid de ne plus fournir de logiciels, de matriel informatique ou service technique  Huawei  lexception des services disponibles en open source. L'diteur d'Android a toutefois assur que Google Play et les protections de scurit de Google Play Protect continueront de fonctionner sur les appareils Huawei existants.

En plus dtre coup du systme dexploitation le plus vendu au monde, Huawei a vu certains des principaux concepteurs et fournisseurs de puces au monde suspendre galement leurs relations commerciales jusqu nouvel ordre.

S'en est suivi une srie de restrictions qui ont contraint Huawei  annoncer le mardi 17 novembre 2020 qu'il allait vendre sa marque de tlphone Honor  un consortium dune trentaine dentreprises chinoises comprenant des distributeurs, des agents et dautres socits dont la survie dpend de celle de la marque. Lobjectif de la manuvre est simple : tenter dchapper aux sanctions amricaines et sapprovisionner en composants lectroniques afin de maintenir la marque en vie.

Fin novembre 2020, le consortium dacheteurs a publi un communiqu officialisant l'achat, qui a t fait via une nouvelle socit, Shenzhen Zhixin New Information Technology.  Cette acquisition est un investissement dict par le march, afin de sauver la chane industrielle de Honor , a indiqu le consortium.  Cest la meilleure solution pour protger les intrts des consommateurs, des vendeurs, des fournisseurs, des partenaires et des employs de Honor .

Aprs cette vente, Huawei ne dispose plus daucune action et  nest plus impliqu dans la gestion des affaires ni dans les prises de dcision de la nouvelle entreprise Honor , a prcis lentreprise dans un communiqu. La grande enseigne chinoise des tlcoms affirme que sa production dappareils grand public  est soumise  de terribles pressions  en raison de  l'indisponibilit persistante d'lments techniques  suite aux sanctions amricaines et espre que  la vente aidera les vendeurs et les fournisseurs de Honor  surmonter cette priode difficile  et quen sloignant de cette activit, la marque Honor pourra  nouveau bnficier dapprovisionnements en composants.

 Cette dcision a t prise par la chane industrielle d'Honor pour assurer sa propre survie , a indiqu Huawei.


*L'avenir de Huawei rsiderait-il dans le software ?*

Le fondateur et PDG de Huawei, Ren Zhengfei, aurait exhort le personnel du gant chinois de la technologie  transformer l'entreprise en une force logicielle majeure afin d'attnuer l'impact des sanctions amricaines dvastatrices. Dans une note interne consulte par Reuters, Ren a estim que Huawei devrait se concentrer sur les logiciels, car le secteur  chappe au contrle amricain et nous aurons une plus grande indpendance et autonomie .

Huawei est actuellement incapable de produire en masse une grande partie de ses produits matriels en raison des sanctions interdisant aux entreprises amricaines de faire affaire avec lui. La socit a stock des puces et des composants dans le but d'attnuer les sanctions, mais les rserves sont limites et dans certains cas seront rapidement obsoltes. Huawei est galement bloqu dans l'utilisation des applications et services Google sur ses smartphones. L'administration Biden n'a suggr d'annuler aucune des sanctions de l're Trump, bien que les tats-Unis aient assoupli leurs actions contre d'autres entreprises chinoises comme Xiaomi et TikTok.

En raison de ce climat, Ren aurait dclar aux employs que Huawei devait se concentrer sur des logiciels, notamment MindSpore, sa plateforme d'IA dans le cloud et son systme d'exploitation HarmonyOS pour divers appareils. La socit envisage de concurrencer sur les principaux marchs autres que les tats-Unis.  Une fois que nous dominerons l'Europe, l'Asie-Pacifique et l'Afrique, si les normes amricaines ne correspondent pas aux ntres et que nous ne pouvons pas entrer aux tats-Unis, alors les tats-Unis ne pourront pas entrer sur notre territoire, a crit Ren, selon Reuters.

Il ne faudra peut-tre pas longtemps avant quune partie importante de la stratgie logicielle de Huawei soit rvle. Aujourd'hui, la socit a envoy une image promotionnelle sur WeChat pour annoncer une annonce majeure lie  HarmonyOS pour le 2 juin. Le systme d'exploitation n'a pas encore t lanc sur les smartphones, l'objectif initial tant les appareils IdO et les tlviseurs lors de sa sortie anticipe.

*Un systme qui a dj t au centre d'une polmique*

Sous le coup de sanctions amricaines, Huawei a procd au dpt dune marque de systme dexploitation  mi-parcours de lanne 2019. Linitiative porte le nom HongMengOS en Chine et HarmonyOS pour le reste du monde. Lobjectif : saffranchir de la dpendance de la Chine  Android. Un peu plus dun an suite  sa prsentation par le constructeur chinois dquipements de tlcommunications, le systme dexploitation a fait lobjet de controverses. Sa forte ressemblance avec Android lui a valu des contestations de lauthenticit quil revendique en fvrier 2021.

Et pour cause : plusieurs prsentations du mme systme dexploitation sont disponibles  date. Ce systme dexploitation a fait lobjet de beaucoup de spculations quant  savoir sil serait bas sur Linux ou simplement un fork dAndroid. Ce que Huawei rpond lors de la HDC 2019 est quHarmonyOS est architectur autour dun micronoyau. En termes dusages, la firme chinoise souligne quil assurera la prise en charge dune panoplie dappareils : smartphones, haut-parleurs intelligents, systmes embarqus au sein des vhicules, etc. Bref, un systme dexploitation avec une forte orientation objets connects et applications industrielles. En fait, les responsables de lentreprise ont fait mention extensive de Fuchsia OS de Google pour faire comprendre ce quest HarmonyOS. La firme est alle sur le terrain des comparaisons entre micronoyaux et avance que les communications entre processus sous HarmonyOS sont cinq fois plus rapides que dans le cas Fuchsia OS.  HarmonyOS est compltement diffrent dAndroid et diOS , indiquait alors lentreprise.

Le code source ouvert dHarmonyOS est disponible sur la plateforme dhbergement et de gestion de dveloppement de logiciels Gitee  cur de lcosystme open source que la Chine construit pour rivaliser avec GitHub. Ce dernier est rendu  sa version 1.0. Il tourne sur une liste dappareils connects bien circonscrite : dispositifs Wifi IdO, Webcams, camra IP.


La version 2.0 dHarmonyOS est dj disponible et les ressemblances avec le systme dexploitation Android ne passent pas inaperues. En fait, la diffrence entre des smartphones quips de Huawei EMUI et Android est difficile  dceler. Pour rappel : Huawei a procd au lancement de ses smartphones Mate 30 et Mate 30 Pro pilots par EMUI 10  un fork dAndroid 10 au cours de lanne 2019. La version 2.0 dHarmonyOS pour sa part drive dEMUI 11.




Le lancement du systme dexploitation comme substitut dAndroid sur une plus large gamme de ses appareils ainsi que ceux dautres fabricants de smartphones est prvu pour lanne en cours. Ce sont des appareils qui ne feront pas usage des services et applications Google (Services Google Play), mais qui sappuieront sur une alternative que la socit a nomme  Huawei Mobile Services (HMS) . Cest un cosystme dapplications que lentreprise utilise en Chine.

Sur la Chine, il souffle un vent dincitation  lutilisation des technologies locales. En effet, les administrations gouvernementales ont, au terme de lanne 2019, reu pour instruction de supprimer tout le matriel et les logiciels de conception trangre dans un dlai de trois ans. Les initiatives autour de la mise sur pied dun systme dexploitation national se multiplient donc avec lobjectif de prouver au monde entier que le pays est aussi capable dexporter de bons systmes dexploitation. 

Sources : Reuters, HarmonyOS

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? L'avenir de Huawei rsiderait-il dans le software ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les applications chinoises pourraient faire l'objet d'assignations ou d'interdictions  * 
*en vertu d'un dcret de Joe Biden * 

Le dcret du prsident Joe Biden visant  protger les donnes sensibles des Amricains obligerait certaines applications chinoises  prendre des mesures plus strictes pour protger les informations prives si elles souhaitent rester sur le march amricain, selon des personnes proches du dossier. L'objectif est d'empcher des  adversaires trangers  comme la Chine et la Russie d'accder  de grandes quantits d'informations commerciales personnelles et exclusives.

Le dpartement amricain du Commerce pourrait dlivrer des citations  comparatre pour collecter des informations sur certaines applications logicielles pour smartphones, tablettes et ordinateurs de bureau. Ensuite, l'agence pourrait ngocier les conditions de leur utilisation aux tats-Unis ou interdire les applications, selon des personnes proches du dossier.

Le dcret du 9 juin de Biden a remplac les interdictions de 2020 de l'ancien prsident Donald Trump contre les applications chinoises populaires WeChat, dtenues par Tencent Holdings Co et TikTok de ByteDance Ltd. L'administration de l'ancien prsident Donald Trump avait tent d'empcher les nouveaux utilisateurs de tlcharger les applications, mais aussi d'interdire d'autres transactions techniques qui, selon TikTok et WeChat, pourraient effectivement bloquer l'utilisation des applications aux tats-Unis.

Les tribunaux ont bloqu ces ordonnances, qui n'ont jamais pris effet.

Un examen distinct de la scurit nationale amricaine de TikTok lanc fin 2019 reste actif et en cours, a dclar un responsable de la Maison Blanche, refusant de fournir des dtails. La Maison Blanche reste trs proccupe par les risques lis aux donnes des utilisateurs de TikTok, a dclar aux journalistes un autre responsable de l'administration. 

 C'est un pas positif dans la bonne direction , a dclar Gao Feng, porte-parole du ministre chinois du Commerce, lors d'une confrence de presse rgulire. Gao a ajout que la Chine avait remarqu que les tats-Unis exigeaient un nouvel examen de la scurit des applications et espre que  les tats-Unis traiteront les entreprises chinoises de manire quitable et viteront de politiser les problmes conomiques et commerciaux .

Michael Bien, l'avocat principal de la WeChat Users Alliance, qui avait intent une action en justice pour bloquer le dcret de Trump, a flicit l'administration Biden pour avoir rvoqu  l'interdiction  tort de WeChat qui  aurait conduit  la fermeture sans prcdent d'une plateforme majeure, pour les communications utilises par des millions de personnes aux tats-Unis .


Le nouveau dcret de Biden rvoque les dcrets WeChat et TikTok mis par Trump en aot, ainsi qu'un autre en janvier qui visait huit autres applications logicielles de communication et de technologie financire. Cependant, les responsables amricains partagent bon nombre des proccupations que Trump a cites dans son dcret interdisant les oprations de TikTok sur le sol amricain, selon une personne proche du dossier. Notamment, ils craignent que la Chine ne puisse localiser les employs du gouvernement amricain, constituer des dossiers d'informations personnelles  des fins de chantage et mener de l'espionnage d'entreprise.

Bien que le nouveau dcret ne nomme pas les entreprises, il pourrait finir par capturer plus d'applications que les interdictions de Trump et mieux rsister s'il est contest devant les tribunaux. Les mdias ont rapport des dtails sur la faon dont l'administration Biden prvoit de mettre en uvre l'ordre, y compris la recherche du soutien d'autres pays. Des responsables amricains ont commenc  discuter avec leurs allis de l'adoption d'une approche similaire, a dclar une source. Les Amricains esprent que les pays partenaires se mettent d'accord sur les applications qui devraient tre interdites.

La secrtaire amricaine au Commerce, Gina Raimondo, dcidera quelles applications cibler pour l'action amricaine, mais elles doivent rpondre  certains critres. Par exemple, ils doivent tre dtenus, contrls ou grs par une personne ou une entit qui soutient les activits militaires ou de renseignement d'un  adversaire tranger  comme la Chine ou la Russie.

Si Raimondo dcide qu'une application prsente un risque inacceptable, elle  a le pouvoir discrtionnaire d'informer les parties  directement ou de publier les informations dans la publication quotidienne officielle du gouvernement, le Federal Register, a dclar un porte-parole du dpartement du Commerce.

Les entreprises auront alors 30 jours pour s'opposer ou proposer des mesures pour mieux scuriser les donnes, a dclar le porte-parole du Commerce.

Le processus dcoule d'un dcret prsidentiel Trump de mai 2019 pour l'examen des technologies de l'information et des communications d'adversaires trangers.

Pour mmoire, mi-mai 2019, l'administration Trump a publi un dcret qui plaait Huawei sur une liste noire, une dcision qui contraignait les entreprises amricaines  ne plus faire affaire avec l'quipementier chinois,  moins de disposer d'une autorisation officielle. Suite  cette dcision, Google a dcid de ne plus fournir de logiciels, de matriel informatique ou service technique  Huawei  lexception des services disponibles en open source. L'diteur d'Android a toutefois assur que Google Play et les protections de scurit de Google Play Protect continueront de fonctionner sur les appareils Huawei existants.

Sexprimant sur la plateforme de la Maison-Blanche, Donald Trump avait alors dclar :

 Le 15 mai 2019, par dcret excutif 13873, j'ai dclar une urgence nationale conformment  la loi sur les pouvoirs conomiques internationaux d'urgence (50 USC 1701 et suiv.) Pour faire face  la menace inhabituelle et extraordinaire  la scurit nationale,  la politique trangre et  l'conomie des tats-Unis poss par lacquisition et lutilisation sans restriction de certaines transactions lies aux technologies et services de linformation et des communications.

 L'acquisition ou l'utilisation sans restriction aux tats-Unis de technologies ou de services d'information et de communication conus, dvelopps, fabriqus ou fournis par des personnes dtenues, contrles ou soumises  la juridiction ou  la direction d'adversaires trangers augmente la capacit de ces adversaires trangers  crer et exploiter des vulnrabilits dans les technologies ou services d'information et de communication, avec des effets potentiellement catastrophiques. Cette menace continue de reprsenter une menace inhabituelle et extraordinaire pour la scurit nationale, la politique trangre et l'conomie des tats-Unis. Pour cette raison, l'urgence nationale dclare le 15 mai 2019 doit se poursuivre au-del du 15 mai 2020. Par consquent, conformment  l'article 202 (d) de la National Emergencies Act (50 USC 1622 (d)), jai dcid de prolonger pendant 1 an l'urgence nationale dclare dans le dcret 13873 concernant la scurisation de la chane d'approvisionnement des technologies et services d'information et de communication .

Les applications chinoises sont les plus susceptibles de se retrouver dans la ligne de mire du dpartement du Commerce tant donn l'escalade des tensions entre Washington et Pkin, la capacit du gouvernement chinois  exercer un contrle sur les entreprises et le nombre d'applications chinoises utilises par les Amricains.

WeChat, TikTok et huit autres applications cibles par l'administration Trump au cours de ses derniers mois peuvent tre examines par l'quipe de Biden, a dclar une source.

Les cibles de Trump comprenaient galement l'application de paiement mobile Alipay d'Ant Group, WeChat Pay, QQ Wallet de Tencent Holdings Ltd, Tencent QQ, CamScanner, SHAREit, VMate publi par la filiale d'Alibaba Group UCWeb et Beijing Kingsoft Office Software Bureau WPS.

Certaines des applications nommes par Trump prsentent de graves problmes de protection des donnes, alors qu'on ne sait pas pourquoi d'autres posent un risque accru pour la scurit nationale, selon une autre personne proche du dossier.

Le dcret s'appliquera aux applications professionnelles, y compris celles utilises dans la banque et les tlcommunications, ainsi qu'aux applications grand public, a dclar la premire source.

Les applications lies  d'autres  adversaires  tels que l'Iran ou le Venezuela sont dj bloques sous des sanctions plus larges.

Source : dcret Biden

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Joe Biden rvoque et remplace les dcrets de Trump qui interdisaient TikTok, par une mesure qui demandera au ministre du Commerce d'enquter sur les applications lies  des adversaires trangers
 ::fleche::  Joe Biden signe un dcret interdisant les investissements amricains dans les entreprises chinoises, une continuit de la politique amricaine vis--vis de la Chine
 ::fleche::  Biden signe un dcret interdisant aux Amricains d'investir dans des dizaines d'entreprises chinoises spcialises dans la dfense et la technologie
 ::fleche::  Les pirates informatiques obligent Joe Biden  adopter une position plus agressive  l'gard de la Russie, suite au piratage du gant agroalimentaire JBS

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les tats-Unis autorisent Huawei  acheter des puces automobiles*
*ce qui provoque des ractions ngatives*

* en croire les dclarations de hauts fonctionnaires de Washington ces dernires semaines, Huawei pourrait faire son retour sur le march amricain aprs plus deux ans sur la liste des entreprises indsirables dans le pays. Un rapport exclusif de Reuters mercredi indique que les tats-Unis ont accord des licences autorisant les fournisseurs  vendre des puces  Huawei pour les composants automobiles, tels que les crans vido et les capteurs. La rumeur indique galement que la nouvelle ne rjouit pas tout le monde, certains reprochant  l'administration Biden de relcher la pression sur les entreprises d'espionnage chinoises.*

*Huawei est peut-tre de retour sur le march amricain*

Huawei, le plus grand fabricant d'quipements de tlcommunications au monde, a t gn par les restrictions commerciales imposes par l'administration Trump sur la vente de puces et d'autres composants utiliss dans ses activits lies aux quipements de rseau et aux smartphones. L'entreprise est inscrite sur une longue liste d'entreprises chinoises considres comme une menace pour la scurit nationale des tats-Unis.  travers un dcret, l'ex-prsident Donald Trump, a gel les relations commerciales entre Huawei et les entreprises amricaines. Cela a eu un impact considrable sur la production de smartphones de l'entreprise.



En fait, le dcret a interdit aux entreprises amricaines de vendre Huawei des biens et des technologies sans une licence spciale du gouvernement. Ds son installation, la nouvelle administration Biden a renforc la ligne dure sur les exportations vers Huawei, refusant les licences de vente de puces  Huawei pour une utilisation dans ou avec des appareils 5G. Selon les rapports financiers, Huawei a enregistr la plus forte baisse de revenus de son histoire au premier semestre 2021. La socit a fait tat d'une baisse de 16,5 % de son chiffre d'affaires trimestriel, par rapport  l'anne prcdente, en raison de la chute des revenus tirs des smartphones.

Les restrictions amricaines l'ont pouss  vendre une partie de son activit autrefois dominante dans le domaine des tlphones et avant que les nouveaux secteurs de croissance n'aient atteint leur pleine maturit.  titre d'exemple, en novembre dernier, Huawei a procd  la vente de sa marque de smartphone Honor. Mais ces dernires semaines, des personnes familires avec le processus de demande auraient dclar  Reuters que les tats-Unis avaient accord des licences autorisant les fournisseurs  vendre des puces  Huawei pour des composants de vhicules tels que des crans vido et des capteurs.

Ces autorisations interviennent au moment o Huawei oriente ses activits vers des articles qui sont moins susceptibles d'tre soumis  des interdictions commerciales amricaines. Les puces automobiles ne sont gnralement pas considres comme sophistiques, ce qui abaisse la barre de l'approbation. Une personne proche de ces approbations de licences a dclar que le gouvernement amricain accorde des licences pour les puces dans les vhicules qui peuvent avoir d'autres composants avec une capacit 5G. Selon la personne, le dpartement du Commerce n'a pas le droit de divulguer les approbations ou les refus de licence.

Interrog sur le sujet, un porte-parole du ministre amricain du Commerce a dclar que le gouvernement continuait  appliquer de manire cohrente les politiques d'octroi de licences  afin de restreindre l'accs de Huawei aux marchandises, aux logiciels ou aux technologies pour des activits qui pourraient nuire aux intrts de la scurit nationale et de la politique trangre des tats-Unis . Cela dit, la dcision n'est pas populaire auprs de tout le monde. Le snateur Marco Rubio a qualifi cette dcision de  nouvel exemple de l'chec du prsident Biden  protger la scurit conomique et nationale de l'Amrique .

*Plusieurs personnes s'opposent  ces accords de licences*

Rubio a dclar que Huawei exportait depuis longtemps "l'autoritarisme numrique" de Pkin et a exhort l'administration Biden  renforcer les sanctions et les restrictions  l'encontre de Huawei et d'autres entreprises technologiques chinoises "au lieu d'accorder des drogations". Le snateur rpublicain Tom Cotton, qui s'est montr trs critique  l'gard de Huawei par le pass, a dclar dans un communiqu :  Il est inacceptable que l'administration Biden relche la campagne de pression contre les entreprises d'espionnage chinoises comme Huawei . Toutefois, certains experts ne considrent pas ces accords de licence comme un risque.

 S'il s'agit vraiment d'un produit de base, je pense que nous voudrions que les entreprises occidentales et allies obtiennent ces revenus , a dclar Cordell Hull, un haut fonctionnaire du ministre du Commerce sous l'administration Trump qui a contribu  l'laboration des politiques amricaines sur les exportations vers la Chine.  En soi, je ne vois pas un norme risque (de scurit nationale) , a-t-il ajout. De son ct, une porte-parole de Huawei a refus de commenter les licences, mais a dclar que l'entreprise s'engageait sur un nouveau march avec de grandes ambitions, dont celui de devenir un fournisseur de taille.

 Nous nous positionnons comme un nouveau fournisseur de composants pour les vhicules connects intelligents, et notre objectif est d'aider les OEM (constructeurs) automobiles  construire de meilleurs vhicules , a-t-elle dclar. Soulignant le passage aux voitures intelligentes, le prsident sortant de la socit chinoise, Eric Xu, a annonc au salon de l'automobile de Shanghai plus tt cette anne que Huawei avait sign des contrats avec trois constructeurs automobiles chinois appartenant  l'tat, dont le groupe BAIC, pour fournir "Huawei Inside". Il s'agirait d'un systme d'exploitation pour vhicules intelligents.

Dans un autre signe de l'ambition de Huawei dans cet espace, aprs que les fournisseurs ont reu des licences autorisant la vente de dizaines de millions de dollars de puces  Huawei, la socit leur aurait demand de faire une nouvelle demande et de demander des valeurs plus leves comme un ou deux milliards. Les licences sont gnralement valables pour quatre ans. Richard Barnett, directeur du marketing d'une socit mondiale de conseil en lectronique appele Supply Frame, a dclar que Huawei n'en est qu'au "dbut" de sa tentative d'investir dans le march des vhicules intelligents estim  5 000 milliards de dollars.

Selon Barnett, ce march prsente un fort potentiel de croissance  l'intrieur et  l'extrieur de la Chine.  Les voitures et les camions sont maintenant des ordinateurs sur roues , a dclar Barnett.  Cette convergence est ce qui motive l'orientation stratgique de Huawei pour devenir un acteur plus important dans ce domaine , a-t-il ajout.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La socit chinoise Huawei annonce une baisse de 16,5 % de son chiffre d'affaires trimestriel, par rapport  l'anne prcdente, en raison de la chute des revenus tirs des smartphones

 ::fleche::  La Maison-Blanche prolonge d'un an son dcret mettant Huawei et ZTE sur liste noire, gelant ainsi leurs relations commerciales avec des entreprises amricaines

 ::fleche::  Huawei procde  la vente de sa marque de smartphone Honor, pour tenter d'chapper aux sanctions amricaines et s'approvisionner en composants lectroniques afin de maintenir la marque en vie

 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : Les ventes de smartphones en dclin de 20 % au premier trimestre selon Gartner. Huawei observe sa premire baisse de ventes mais conserve la seconde place du classement

----------


## marc.collin

est ce que si huawei devient trop fort dans l'autonomile, les usa font faire de la propagande et les sanctionner?

----------


## Zefling

Ce qui est drle c'est les socit de la tech amricaines ne sont pas un problme pour la scurit national des autres pays, quand on voit ce que l'on laisse faire.
Alors que pour moi, c'est limite pire niveau espionnage.

----------


## air-dex

> Ce qui est drle c'est les socit de la tech amricaines ne sont pas un problme pour la scurit national des autres pays, quand on voit ce que l'on laisse faire.
> Alors que pour moi, c'est limite pire niveau espionnage.


Il y a une diffrence fondamentale : les USA sont nos allis donc ils sont gentils. Huawei c'est la Chine du camp gopolitique d'en face donc ils sont mchants. Bref les mmes raisons pour lesquelles on ne vaccine pas avec du Spoutnik V ou du Sinovac dans nos contres.

----------


## el_slapper

> Bref les mmes raisons pour lesquelles on ne vaccine pas avec du Spoutnik V ou du Sinovac dans nos contres.


Oui, le Sinovac, c'est de la merde, hein. Je te concde que le spoutnik V, lui, aurait pu avoir son utilit.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Les tats-Unis enqutent sur la socit chinoise Huawei au sujet d'quipements situs prs de silos  missiles* 
*et la saisie potentielle d'informations militaires amricaines*

*L'administration Biden enqute sur le fabricant chinois d'quipements de tlcommunications Huawei, qui craint que les tours de tlphonie mobile amricaines quipes de son matriel ne captent des informations sensibles provenant de bases militaires et de silos  missiles que l'entreprise pourrait ensuite transmettre  la Chine. Les autorits americaines craignaient que Huawei puisse obtenir des donnes sensibles sur les exercices militaires et l'tat de prparation des bases et du personnel par le biais de ces quipements,selon des personnes au fait de la question, qui ont requis l'anonymat car l'enqute est confidentielle et concerne la scurit nationale.*


L'administration Biden a discrtement enqut sur Huawei, craignant que les tours de tlphonie cellulaire quipes de son matriel puissent espionner les bases militaires et les silos  missiles amricains. L'enqute, qui n'avait pas encore t signale, a t ouverte par le dpartement du Commerce peu aprs l'arrive de Joe Biden  la prsidence des tats-Unis au dbut de l'anne dernire, ont indiqu les sources, aprs la mise en uvre de rgles visant  toffer un dcret de mai 2019 qui confrait  l'agence le pouvoir d'enqute.

L'agence a assign Huawei en avril 2021 pour connatre la politique de l'entreprise en matire de partage avec des parties trangres des donnes que ses quipements pouvaient capter  partir de tlphones mobiles, notamment des messages et des donnes golocalises, selon un document de 10 pages vu par Reuters. Le dpartement du commerce a dclar qu'il ne pouvait pas  confirmer ou infirmer les enqutes en cours . Il a ajout :  La protection de la scurit des personnes amricaines contre la collecte d'informations malveillantes est essentielle pour protger notre conomie et notre scurit nationale .

Huawei a fermement dmenti les allgations du gouvernement amricain selon lesquelles elle pourrait espionner les clients amricains et constituer une menace pour la scurit nationale. L'ambassade de Chine  Washington n'a pas rpondu aux allgations spcifiques. Dans une dclaration envoye par courrier lectronique, elle a dclar :  Le gouvernement amricain abuse du concept de scurit nationale et du pouvoir de l'tat pour tout faire pour supprimer Huawei et d'autres entreprises de tlcommunications chinoises sans fournir de preuves solides qu'elles constituent une menace pour la scurit des tats-Unis et d'autres pays .

Huit responsables actuels et anciens du gouvernement amricain ont dclar que l'enqute refltait des proccupations persistantes en matire de scurit nationale concernant l'entreprise, qui a dj t frappe par une srie de restrictions amricaines ces dernires annes. Si le dpartement du Commerce dtermine que Huawei constitue une menace pour la scurit nationale, il pourrait aller au-del des restrictions existantes imposes par la Federal Communications Commission (FCC), l'autorit amricaine de rgulation des tlcommunications.

En utilisant les nouveaux pouvoirs tendus crs par l'administration Trump, l'agence pourrait interdire toutes les transactions amricaines avec Huawei, exigeant des oprateurs de tlcommunications amricains qui s'appuient encore sur son matriel de le retirer rapidement ou de s'exposer  des amendes ou d'autres pnalits, ont dclar un certain nombre d'avocats, d'universitaires et d'anciens fonctionnaires.

*Interdictions pralables de la technologie 5G*

En 2018, l'Australie est devenue la premire nation du rseau de partage de renseignements dit "Five Eyes"  interdire  Huawei de participer  son rseau 5G en raison de  problmes de scurit . La dcision d'interdire les quipements 5G de Huawei a ensuite t suivie par les tats-Unis, le Royaume-Uni, la Nouvelle-Zlande et, plus rcemment, le Canada, qui a mis une interdiction en mai de cette anne. Huawei a fait valoir qu'avec ou sans sa participation au dploiement de la 5G en Australie, la technologie serait fabrique en Chine et que son interdiction ralentirait le dploiement et rduirait la concurrence.

Huawei est depuis longtemps harcel par les allgations du gouvernement amricain selon lesquelles il pourrait espionner les clients amricains, bien que les autorits de Washington aient rendu publiques peu de preuves.  Si des entreprises chinoises comme Huawei ont un accs illimit  notre infrastructure de tlcommunications, elles pourraient recueillir toutes les informations qui transitent par leurs appareils ou leurs rseaux , a averti Christopher Wray, directeur du FBI, dans un discours prononc en 2020.

 Si vous pouvez coller un rcepteur sur une tour de tlphonie, vous pouvez collecter des signaux et cela signifie que vous pouvez obtenir des renseignements. Aucune agence de renseignement ne laisserait passer une telle opportunit , a dclar Jim Lewis, expert en technologie et en cyberscurit au Center for Strategic and International Studies.

*Des tours  proximit de silos  missiles* 

Les tours de tlphonie quipes de matriel Huawei qui se trouvent  proximit de sites militaires et de renseignement sensibles sont devenues une proccupation particulire pour les autorits amricaines. Brendan Carr, l'un des cinq commissaires de la FCC, a dclar que les tours de tlphonie mobile autour de la base arienne de Malmstrom, dans le Montana (l'une des trois bases qui supervisent les champs de missiles aux tats-Unis) fonctionnaient avec la technologie Huawei.

Dans une interview accorde cette semaine, il a dclar  Reuters qu'il y avait un risque que les donnes des smartphones obtenues par Huawei rvlent les mouvements des troupes  proximit des sites :  Il y a une relle inquitude que certaines de ces technologies puissent tre utilises comme un systme d'alerte prcoce s'il y avait, Dieu nous en prserve, une frappe de missile ICBM .

*De nouveaux pouvoirs contre les adversaires trangers* 

Rick Sofield, un ancien fonctionnaire du dpartement de la justice dans la division de la scurit nationale qui a examin les transactions de tlcommunications, a dclar que l'enqute du dpartement du commerce pourrait donner plus de mordant  la rpression de la FCC, mais qu'il n'y avait rien de nouveau  cibler Huawei.  Les proccupations du gouvernement amricain  l'gard de Huawei sont largement connues, de sorte que toute entreprise de technologie de l'information ou des communications qui continue  utiliser des produits Huawei prend le risque que le gouvernement amricain vienne frapper  la porte , a dclar Sofield, qui reprsente des entreprises amricaines et trangres confrontes  des examens de scurit nationale des tats-Unis. Il a prcis qu'il n'avait pas travaill pour Huawei.

Le dpartement du Commerce utilise l'autorit accorde en 2019 qui lui permet d'interdire ou de restreindre les transactions entre les entreprises amricaines et les entreprises d'Internet, de tlcommunications et de technologie des nations "adversaires trangres", dont la Russie et la Chine, selon le dcret et les rgles connexes.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Huawei poursuit le gouvernement des USA pour ce qu'il appelle une interdiction injuste, l'obligeant  rendre publiques ses accusations  son encontre

 ::fleche::  Voici six raisons pour lesquelles Huawei donne aux tats-Unis et  ses allis des cauchemars, en matire de scurit informatique

 ::fleche::   Il n'y aura pas d'interdiction globale de Huawei en France , dclare Bruno Le Maire, mais la France protgera les secteurs comme la scurit nationale et les sites sensibles, prcise le ministre

----------


## Jules34

> Ce sont des routeurs Huawei qui ont t envoys aux dputs pour fournir un accs internet dans leur permanence.




La troisime guerre mondiale a commenc depuis longtemps j'ai l'impression ^^

----------


## Jeff_67

Bref, mieux vaut ne pas s'aventurer n'importe-o avec son smartphone Huawei vu la tendance naturelle de certains  la paranoa.

----------


## Arya Nawel

Les Etats Unis autorisent la Chine  acheter des terrains autour des installations militaires amricaines aux usa. C'est de la pure folie.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les tats-Unis interdisent les quipements de tlcommunications de Huawei et ZTE pour des raisons de scurit nationale*
*les nouvelles rgles affectent galement trois autres entreprises chinoises*

*La Federal Communications Commission (FCC) des tats-Unis a prsent vendredi dernier de nouvelles rgles qui interdisent la vente et l'importation d'quipements de communication fabriqus par les entreprises chinoises Huawei et ZTE. La FCC a dclar que l'utilisation de ces quipements par les entreprises amricaines comportait des "risques inacceptables pour la scurit nationale des tats-Unis". Les nouvelles directives restreignent en outre l'utilisation de certains systmes de vidosurveillance fabriqus en Chine. Elles s'inscrivent dans le cadre de la guerre commerciale qui oppose la Chine aux tats-Unis depuis plusieurs annes.*

Les tats-Unis ont dclench une srie de restrictions visant les entreprises technologiques chinoises depuis un peu plus de trois ans. En mai 2019, Washington a interdit  Huawei d'exporter ses produits vers les tats-Unis et d'acheter des marchandises amricaines, empchant ainsi les entreprises amricaines (et les entreprises utilisant des technologies d'origine amricaine) de faire des affaires avec Huawei. Cette interdiction a t perue comme une escale majeure dans la guerre commerciale entre les deux principales conomies du monde, qui a commenc avec le prsident Donald Trump et s'est poursuivie sous l'administration du prsident Joe Biden.

La semaine dernire, les tats-Unis ont renforc cette interdiction, invoquant des risques pour la scurit nationale. Dans un communiqu de presse vendredi, la FCC a annonc avoir adopt de nouvelles rgles interdisant l'importation ou la vente aux tats-Unis d'quipements de communication "considrs comme prsentant un risque inacceptable pour la scurit nationale". L'ordonnance s'applique aux quipements fabriqus par Huawei et ZTE. Par le pass, Washington avait plac ces deux gants chinois sur liste noire, expliquant  l'poque que cette initiative lui permettait de faire face  "une menace inhabituelle et extraordinaire  la scurit nationale".



En outre, les quipements fabriqus par Hytera Communications, Hangzhou Hikvision Digital Technology et Dahua Technology, utiliss  des fins telles que la scurit publique ou la scurit des installations gouvernementales sont galement viss par les nouvelles directives. La prsidente de la FCC, Jessica Rosenworcel, a qualifi les nouvelles rgles de "compltes".  L'action que nous prenons aujourd'hui couvre les quipements de station de base qui vont dans nos rseaux. Elle couvre les tlphones, les camras et les routeurs Wi-Fi qui entrent dans nos foyers , a dclar Rosenworcel dans un communiqu de presse vendredi. 

 La FCC s'est engage  protger notre scurit nationale en veillant  ce que les quipements de communication non fiables ne soient pas autoriss  tre utiliss  l'intrieur de nos frontires, et nous poursuivons ce travail ici , a-t-elle ajout. Rosenworcel a transmis la mesure propose, qui interdit effectivement aux entreprises de vendre de nouveaux quipements aux tats-Unis, aux trois autres commissaires pour approbation finale le mois dernier. L'ordonnance de la FCC s'applique aux futures autorisations d'quipements, bien que l'agence laisse ouverte la possibilit de rvoquer les autorisations prcdentes.

 Notre dcision unanime reprsente la premire fois dans l'histoire de la FCC que nous avons vot pour interdire l'autorisation de nouveaux quipements sur la base de proccupations de scurit nationale , dit Brendan Carr, un commissaire rpublicain de la FCC. Il a ajout :  suite  notre ordonnance, aucun nouvel quipement Huawei ou ZTE ne peut tre approuv. Et aucun nouvel quipement Dahua, Hikvision ou Hytera ne peut tre approuv  moins qu'ils ne garantissent  la FCC que leur quipement ne serait pas utilis pour la scurit publique, la scurit des installations gouvernementales et d'autres objectifs de scurit nationale .

Huawei a refus de commenter. ZTE, Dahua et Hytera n'ont pas rpondu aux demandes de commentaires. Toutefois, Hikvision a dclar dans un communiqu que ses produits de surveillance "ne prsentent aucune menace pour la scurit" des tats-Unis, mais que la dcision de la FCC "contribuera grandement  rendre plus nuisible et plus coteux pour les petites entreprises amricaines, les autorits locales, les districts scolaires et les consommateurs individuels le fait de se protger eux-mmes, leurs maisons, leurs entreprises et leurs biens". Les quatre commissaires de l'agence, dont deux rpublicains et deux dmocrates, ont soutenu la dcision.

La FCC a dclar en juin 2021 qu'elle envisageait d'interdire toute autorisation d'quipement pour toutes les entreprises figurant sur la liste couverte. Cette dcision a t prise aprs la dsignation, en mars 2021, de cinq entreprises chinoises figurant sur la "liste couverte" comme constituant une menace pour la scurit nationale en vertu d'une loi de 2019 visant  protger les rseaux de communication amricains : Huawei, ZTE, Hytera, Hikvision et Dahua. L'agence a galement dclar qu'elle avait le pouvoir de rvoquer des autorisations antrieures accordes  ces entreprises, mais a refus de le faire.

Huawei et ZTE sont deux des plus grands fournisseurs d'quipements de tlcommunications au monde. Ces dernires annes, des pays comme le Canada, la Grande-Bretagne et l'Australie ont renforc les restrictions  l'utilisation des technologies 5G de Huawei et ZTE. Huawei a prcdemment dclar que l'entreprise ne fournissait pas de donnes au gouvernement chinois et que ses quipements n'taient pas compromis. Le responsable de la scurit de l'entreprise, Andy Purdy, a galement fait valoir qu'une interdiction nuirait aux emplois amricains, car elle dpense plus de 11 milliards de dollars par an auprs de fournisseurs amricains.

Paralllement, la FCC tente galement d'interdire TikTok aux tats-Unis pour les mmes raisons. Carr a dclar dans une interview au dbut du mois que le Conseil sur les investissements trangers aux tats-Unis (CFIUS) devrait prendre des mesures pour interdire l'application de partage de vidos courtes afin de protger les donnes prives des citoyens amricains. Le commissaire rpublicain de la FCC estime qu'il n'y a aucun moyen d'avoir une "confiance suffisante" dans le fait que les donnes des Amricains sur l'application ne sont pas renvoyes  Pkin et au Parti communiste chinois (PCC).

Brendan Carr, qui a souvent critiqu TikTok et qui est le membre rpublicain le plus g au sein de l'agence fdrale, a dclar que toute autre rsolution ne rpondrait pas de manire adquate aux proccupations selon lesquelles Pkin pourrait accder de manire inapproprie aux donnes prives des utilisateurs de TikTok bass aux tats-Unis.  Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait d'autres voies  suivre qu'une interdiction , a dclar Carr, citant les rcentes rvlations sur la faon dont TikTok et ByteDance traitent les donnes des utilisateurs amricains. Des ingnieurs de TikTok bass en Chine seraient en mesure d'accder  ces donnes.

Carr et les lgislateurs des deux cts de la Chambre ont exprim leur inquitude croissante quant au fait que ByteDance partage les donnes des Amricains avec les autorits de Pkin. Selon les critiques, le Parti communiste chinois pourrait tenter d'influencer la politique et le discours social amricains par le biais de l'application. La FCC n'a pas le pouvoir de rglementer TikTok directement, mais le Congrs a dj agi aprs que Carr a exprim ses inquitudes concernant les entreprises chinoises, notamment Huawei. Le gant chinois des tlcommunications a t frapp par certaines interdictions sur les importations de produits amricains.

Rcemment, le snateur amricain Mark Warner (D-Va.), prsident de la commission snatoriale du renseignement, a dclar que TikTok reprsentait une "norme menace" et que les parents devaient tre "trs proccups" par l'utilisation de cette application par leurs enfants. Il a affirm que l'ancien prsident Donald Trump avait raison au sujet de TikTok et a allgu que la plateforme de mdias sociaux sert de rseau de diffusion des discours de propagande et d'outil de surveillance pour le Parti communiste chinois. Warner et d'autres snateurs amricains, dmocrates comme rpublicain, cherchent  faire interdire l'application dans le pays.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des nouvelles rgles de la FCC ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, s'agit-il d'une dcision objective ou d'un acharnement politique ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La Maison-Blanche prolonge d'un an son dcret mettant Huawei et ZTE sur liste noire, gelant ainsi leurs relations commerciales avec des entreprises amricaines

 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis autorisent Huawei  acheter des puces automobiles, ce qui provoque des ractions ngatives

 ::fleche::  La Chine pourrait placer Apple et autres entreprises US sur une  liste d'entits non fiables  comme une contre-mesure au blocage de Huawei aux USA

 ::fleche::  Un snateur amricain affirme que les parents doivent tre "trs proccups" par l'utilisation de TikTok par leurs enfants, ajoutant que la Chine utilise l'application pour diffuser sa propagande

----------


## TotoParis

ZuTE !

----------


## Gluups

> ZuTE !



a, au moins, c'est de la prise de position  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Selon vous, s'agit-il d'une dcision objective ou d'un acharnement politique ?


Selon moi c'est de la paranoa, les types doivent se dire "si les chinois font le centime de ce qu'on fait, a craint".
Depuis Snowden on sait que les USA ont accs  toutes nos informations.

 mon avis si un pays choisi d'utiliser de l'quipement 5G Nokia, il sera quand mme surveill par les USA.
Les USA ont infiltr les socits europennes.

De toute faon on utilise du software US, donc mme sans l'hardware US, on chappe pas  la surveillance.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Selon moi c'est de la paranoa, 
> 
> ...
> 
> De toute faon on utilise du software US, donc mme sans l'hardware US, on chappe pas  la surveillance.


Qui est paranoaque ?  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------

